#ubuntu-si 2011-01-24
<CrazyLemon> Grega kera platisca bos kupu :D
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa
<CrazyLemon> bl pocen te pride
<CrazyLemon> če kupiš 4 gume + platišča
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx TG is aut! :>
<CrazyLemon> faaaaaak..tale bmw s1000 RR je bike pa pou :D
<bogdanov> :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Open office  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4710/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<sasa84> jutroooo ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Open office  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4710/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: spss  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4711/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Remote desktop ne dela - ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4689/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<sasa84> oj ;)
<andrejz> o
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: SpoonWep  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4666/new/posts/
<yang> saska lp !
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: SpoonWep  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4666/new/posts/
<napsy> pozna kdo kak dober windows IM klient in da podpira vec protokolov (neki podobnega kot pidgin)?
<sasa84> uf, čakaj... ravno zadnjič sem nekaj novega odkrila
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4313/new/posts/
<andrejz> a ni neka miranda?
<sasa84> andrejz, kaj ima že darko, ko je na windowsih?
<sasa84> zadnjič sem pogooglala pa ne izgleda slabo
<napsy> miranda je grd :)
<upd0> kaj je pa narobe sz pidgin
<andrejz> tukaj bo ziher kaj uporabnega - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_instant_messaging_clients
<Seniorita> Comparison of instant messaging clients - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<napsy> upd0: prevec gtk-ish
<upd0> heh :)
<sasa84> ej napsy... http://www.digsby.com/
<Seniorita> Digsby = IM + Email + Social Networks
<sasa84> to sem mislila :)
<napsy> hm ja tale :)
<napsy> sm probu pa se XP-ji sesujejo ce instaliram :)
<sasa84> napsy, ma ja? :)
<napsy> mhm
<sasa84> heh
<sasa84> kaj pa trillian, napsy ?
<napsy> hm
<napsy> bom probu
<yang> napsy web fork od pidgina www.meebo.com
<napsy> hm
<napsy> js rabim pravi program :)
<sasa84> napsy,  trillian se obnesa?
<sasa84> obnese
<CrazyLemon> napsy keri bejbi to rihtaš :))
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon ;)
<CrazyLemon> brb
<sasa84> če ej za bejbo...pol je lohk mal kičast ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/napad-na-racunalnik-preko-mobilnega-telefona.html?RSSf1cab2feeff3e339217af616ee053605           android powah! :D
<Seniorita> Napad na računalnik preko mobilnega telefona
<upd> waw toplo vodo so odkril
<sasa84> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> a lahk ti s svojim AJfounom odkriješ 'toplo vodo'? :>
<sasa84> lol
<t3ch> kuj shell ti dajo na sourceforge vete to
<t3ch> test gfi # ssh -t m5it,gentoofast@shell.sourceforge.net create
<t3ch> m5it,gentoofast@shell.sourceforge.net's password:
<t3ch> Requesting a new shell for "m5it" and waiting for it to start.
<t3ch> queued... creating... starting...
<t3ch> da viim ce se da psybnc dat gor :)
<t3ch> [m5it@shell-23007 ~]$
<t3ch> kuj dela
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> pa placa kuj neke
<t3ch> 170g
<t3ch> G
<t3ch> pa pwnat tega vrjetno nemres
<t3ch> ldd /bin/ls
<t3ch>         librt.so.1 => /lib64/librt.so.1 (0x00002b0bfb743000)
<t3ch>         libacl.so.1 => /lib64/libacl.so.1 (0x00002b0bfb94c000)
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> ocitno o psybnc kuj delo
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> sem na fw pozabo ocitno
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> sam bot pa bi laufal gor
<t3ch> ..
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07XbSk7Rjt4
<Seniorita> YouTube        - 'Paranormal Activity 2' Trailer
<Alyosha> paronormal:D
<Alyosha> je zakaj to
<Alyosha> nisem niti enke gledal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Open office  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4710/new/posts/
<upd> Alyosha se niti ne splača
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1048-1: Tomcat vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1048-1
<CrazyLemon> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/mobilna-telefonija/nokia/nokia-c7-kot--daljinski-upravljavec--za-bmw-serije-1.html?RSS4abd38eab76e35d4111f37460ba51780
<Seniorita> Nokia C7 kot  daljinski upravljavec  za BMW serije 1
<sasa84> elow;)
<AlyoshaAway> gutten tag
<AlyoshaAway> :D
<sasa84> elow Alyosha
<sasa84> :D
<Alyosha> kako smo kaj
<sasa84> ej, ma bo
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> pa ti?
<Alyosha> se trudimo:D
<Alyosha> sj bo sj bo
<Alyosha> dela mam powno ampak kaj ki je use za minus kaj Å¡ele da bi kaj zasluzu:/
<Alyosha> denarja pa od nikjer
<Alyosha> c c c
<Alyosha> :D
<sasa84> kaj pa delaš?
<yang> in vse tiho je bilo....
<sasa84> zihr ma kšn hud biznis.. :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] _veyron: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Alyosha> sasa84 ma nic od biznisa ti pravim:D
<Alyosha> stanovanje je treba spraznit/ocistit/popravit
<Alyosha> takoj -$$$
<Alyosha> + avto bivsi moram rešit
<Alyosha> leasing pa to
<Alyosha> s5 -
<Alyosha> praw use na kupu:D
<Alyosha> samo sj bo:D če ne u tem zivljenju pa u naslednjem:D
<CrazyLemon> rešit avto..tip je kot mitch iz bejwaca :))
<Alyosha> hahahah:D
<Alyosha> danes sem Å¡ow iskat stvari iz awta tam unemu redarju natvezu neke pravljice:D
<Alyosha> glavno da mi je odpru rampo da sem pobral vn kar je vrednega:D
<CrazyLemon> kje sploh redarji držijo te avte?
<Alyosha> tam nasproti rotonde
<Alyosha> pri Å uKo avtoprodaja:D
<CrazyLemon> pri avtopralnici?
<Alyosha> ma ja tam ki ma kao pralnico in prodaja
<Alyosha> ma ne na na uni strani ki je mercedes fiat in to
<Alyosha> na uni strani ki je parking pri čebeljnjaku
<CrazyLemon> ja ja..vem kje je to :)
<Alyosha> tam majo
<Alyosha> samo majo powno awtow stari
<Alyosha> sem pozabu prasat ce se da kaj postelat:D
<Alyosha> in prej ko sem sow mimo semvidu u awtusem pozabu kockice na ogledalu mona
<Alyosha> praw nwem ce nebi skocu cez rampo na brzino iskat:D
<CrazyLemon> kockice?
<Alyosha> http://us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400/photoman/photoman0708/photoman070800034/1374351-dices-and-car-concept-of-lucy.jpg
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> jebeš kocke :D
<Alyosha> ehhehe ne nooo:D
<Alyosha> so mele sentimentalno vrednost:D
<Alyosha> Å¡e iz prvega awta sem jih mew
<Alyosha> pizda powprecno sem menjal awto vec ko 1x na leto
<Alyosha> glede na to kolko let mam ispit
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..ima se može se :)))
<Alyosha> hahha
<Alyosha> en awto jači od drugega res:D
<Alyosha> usi skupaj vredni 20k:DD
<Alyosha> en od tega now iz trgovine:DD
<CrazyLemon> kateri je to bil :)
<Alyosha> ta zadnji:D
<Alyosha> kia
<Alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> ceed/proceed?
<Alyosha> ceed navaden
<Alyosha> mel ga 3 leta skoraj
<CrazyLemon> aah :)
<Alyosha> 2 ajd
<Alyosha> in neki
<Alyosha> plačal 5 obrokov.DDD
 * CrazyLemon = proceed
<Alyosha> ti mas proceed?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Alyosha> hud:D
<Alyosha> zakon so te kije stari
<Alyosha> praw sem biw ful zadovoljen z njo
<CrazyLemon> stari..te nove kie še bolše
<CrazyLemon> ceed/proceed
<Alyosha> ja te ja ceed/proceed
<Alyosha> ostalo je jajce use
<CrazyLemon> sm zadnjič vozu ceeda karavan letnik 2010
<Alyosha> lahko si u rito zatlacijo
<CrazyLemon> pizda..dosti bl mehek menjalnik kot moj
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi sklopka dosti bl mehka
<Alyosha> eee ti bi sportski:D
<CrazyLemon> misliš da je zaradi tega bl trd menjalnik?
<Alyosha> praw mozno
<Alyosha> itak je malo spremenjena proceed
<Alyosha> ma par malenkosti postelanih drugače
<CrazyLemon> podvozje je res trdo zaradi tega ker je nižji
<Alyosha> tako da se pozna tkoj
<Alyosha> ma hude so res
<Alyosha> mene je presenetu maximalno
<CrazyLemon> mene pa ne tolko
<Alyosha> ki ko sem ga dobu nisem biw neki prevec nawdusen(takrat smo bli puni para:DD)
<Alyosha> ma kaj ne
<Alyosha> kaj ti fali:D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si zadovoln s kio?
<CrazyLemon> ker folk je ful hvalu cee'da procee'da
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> fotr se nek men, d bi jo nabavu kao zame
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 go for it :)
<Alyosha> za proceed nwem nisem niti vozu
<Alyosha> ma ceed je do jaja biw
<Alyosha> naredu 80k km brez servisa:DD
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<Alyosha> sploh
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> use na awtu je blo Å¡e original
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, me boš mal okol popelu ? :P
<Alyosha> ploscice use use use
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> awto mew skoraj 100k
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a boš mojga kupla ? :))
<Alyosha> olje blo 1x menjano:D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa vem kakšen mesar si :P
<Alyosha> in nisem ga sparaw niti malo
<Alyosha> sasa84 ewo mojega bo zdj leasing prodajaw:D
<Alyosha> lahko uzames:DD
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<Alyosha> bojo dali pomoje đabe:D
<Alyosha> 2 3k:DD
<CrazyLemon> Alyosha kaj si mel dizla al bencinca?
<Alyosha> benz
<Alyosha> 1,4
<Alyosha> letelo
<Alyosha> do blokade
<Alyosha> usaj 2x na teden:DD
<CrazyLemon> a to je un 110 konjev?
<Alyosha> jp
<CrazyLemon> haha..js sm zdej dvakrat pršu do blokade
<sasa84> Alyosha, a lizing ti je avto vzel?
<Alyosha> jz sem ko je mew 1001km stisnu do blokade tkoj:D
<Alyosha> sasa84 sem jim ga nekako vrnu:D
<Alyosha> ko so mi tablice pobrali:DD
<CrazyLemon> enkrat je blo v prvi (malo testiral kako hitro gre motor na sosednjem pasu) :D    in enkrat v 4 na avtocesti :D
<Alyosha> hehe:D
<Alyosha> ma ne jz sem bil nasplošno ful zadovoljen res
<Alyosha> tudi lepo lezi na cesti
<Alyosha> drzi dobro
<Alyosha> vvoznja je lepa
<Alyosha> praw uno res
<sasa84> kolk pa bo lizing prodau tvoj avto? d vidm če se ga splača kupt :D
<Alyosha> za te pare do jaja awto
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..moj pa ne tolko :S
<Alyosha> CrazyLemon za pro res newem ki nisem probaw
<Alyosha> ma navaden je zakon
<Alyosha> sasa84 nevem kolko bojo
<Alyosha> danes sem reku redarju naj kar leasing poklice
<Alyosha> ga bojo oni prisli iskat:D
<CrazyLemon> js sm mislu da bo bolše držal cesto..pa ne drži nevem kako :S
<Alyosha> tako da pomoje cez kasen teden dva
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi mogu širše gume nabavit
<Alyosha> aleasing
<Alyosha> ma nwem
<Alyosha> s5 nwem kaj je zate premalo:D
<Alyosha> gor proti vašim krajem
<Alyosha> u uni giro najhudejsi
<Alyosha> gre 100?
<Alyosha> ko iz pizde
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> če ti greš v ta giro 100
<Alyosha> mogoce ajd malo nese:D
<CrazyLemon> pristaneš v unem hribu nasproti
<CrazyLemon> al pa čelno v avto
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Alyosha> ma ja zdj
<Alyosha> hahaha
<Alyosha> pripelji da sprobamo ktoj:DD
<Alyosha> tkoj
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> mi smo z passatom cc uleteli tam okrog 80-85
<CrazyLemon> pa je ESP utripau kot zmešan
<Alyosha> ja ma passat je vecji
<CrazyLemon> in ne gre več kot tolko
<Alyosha> uni ceed je do jaja ti pravim:D
<Alyosha> se tezek je ko svinja
<Alyosha> 1,5t skoraj
<Alyosha> par kg manj
<CrazyLemon> wtf..ni tolko tezek
<Alyosha> jp
<CrazyLemon> moj ma okrog 1.2
<Alyosha> 1450 al 80
<Alyosha> :D
<sasa84> jaz pa rada fotrovo mazdo mal poteram :P
<Alyosha> widis tkoj razlika ful ne
<Alyosha> hehe kasna mazda to?
<sasa84> 6
<CrazyLemon> uu..tanova mazda 6 je lepa :)
<Alyosha> 2.0?:D
<CrazyLemon> js sm na začetku ful divjau z avtom..zdej sm kot penzioner več ali manj
<sasa84> ej, 1x sva dobila k je bla naša na servisu pač nadomestno...in je bla ena ful močna (sicer karavan)...je šlo k sneto...sva se šla kr do gorice pelat :D
<CrazyLemon> zato pa mam porabo 6.6 :D
<Alyosha> pfff
<Alyosha> 6.6??
<sasa84> 6,6
<Alyosha> meni ispod 8.2 ni sanse
<Alyosha> 8.5 bolj
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> 6.6 stari :D
<sasa84> to ej pa dost Alyosha
<Alyosha> powprecna seveda
<CrazyLemon> js tudi o povprecni govorim :D
<sasa84> če ma naša mazda 8,
<Alyosha> werjamem ja
<Alyosha> samo jaz sem to kijo stiskaw:D
<sasa84> 7,5-8
<Alyosha> nonstop
<sasa84> kaj vem :9
<sasa84> jaz vozm normalno
<Alyosha> hehe:D
<Alyosha> ja jz zdj tudi
<Alyosha> ki sem dobu penzjonerski awto:DD
<Alyosha> kia pa je letela ko marička:D
<CrazyLemon> js jo ne stiskam nonstop..občasno pa stisnem :D ...samo ne na avtocesti
<Alyosha> hehe:D
<CrazyLemon> ker mam zimske gume in so samo za hitrost do 190
<sasa84> :)
<Alyosha> ma jz pa sem se kr izzivlajl
<Alyosha> kolko ma koncno proceed?
<Alyosha> kaj mas 1,4?
<CrazyLemon> 1.6
<Alyosha> opa baki:D
<Alyosha> po GPSu kolko je slo?
<Alyosha> meni ni sla vec ko 191 ni Å¡anse
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..nisem po GPSu Å¡e nikoli meru
<Alyosha> edijno po klancu dol mogoce
<Alyosha> ma cca 10 fali pri 200
<Alyosha> usaj meni je
<CrazyLemon> 190sm Å¡ou z letnimi gumami..
<CrazyLemon> ampak bi lahk Å¡e stisnu
<CrazyLemon> sam nism hotu :)
<Alyosha> hehhe:D
<Alyosha> ti si ga verjetno kupu in mislis met:D
<Alyosha> jaz sem vedu da en dan se bo zgodilo kar se je:D
<Alyosha> tako da sem se izzivljaw:D
<CrazyLemon> tko da.. okrog 197 naj bi Å¡ou..neki takega :)
<Alyosha> ja meni po stewcu točno 200
<Alyosha> uno ravno na crtici
<Alyosha> u 4h
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> al pa sam
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> samo da u 4h je rabu malo vec casa:D
<Alyosha> je pa res stari da se ful pozna
<Alyosha> če ga vozi kdo da ga uleni
<Alyosha> al da ga kdo stiska nonstop
<Alyosha> ki smo jih meli več teh kij ne
<Alyosha> od kluba so to ble
<Alyosha> prvo
<CrazyLemon> kluba? :D
<Alyosha> in pol enkrat smo peljali iz ankarana u port. eno 2
<CrazyLemon> 'smoke 'em up' klub ?? :D
<Alyosha> stari nikamor ni slo
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> bonifika
<Alyosha> sc
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Alyosha> jaz sem mew eno iz une serije ki so meli fuzbalerji:D
<Alyosha> 21 komadow je blo
<Alyosha> use iste:D
<sasa84> jaz sem šla največ 214 z avtom
<Alyosha> opa saska:D
<Alyosha> za deklico je to kr uredu:D
<Alyosha> :p
<Alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> nism mogla it več...:P
<sasa84> z motorjem pa 260 :D
<Alyosha> hehe jz tudi nisem mogu vec ko 240 ker je mel blokado:/
<Alyosha> sama to al zadaj?
<Alyosha> :D
<sasa84> sama to al zadaj :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<Alyosha> ?:D
<sasa84> se opravičujem... CrazyLemon ve...men dogaja zadnje dni :)
<Alyosha> nic hudega:D
<Alyosha> samo da dogaja:D
<sasa84> on prav, d zihr ovuliram :P
<Alyosha> hahahaha
<Alyosha> nikol se ne ve:DD
<Alyosha> kaj pol si ti vozla al si bla sopotnik?:p
<Alyosha> da vidim ce sledi uprasanje kasen motor imas?:D
<CrazyLemon> js še nism šou čez 200..vsaj ne da bi js vozu :(
<Alyosha> ke tiiip:DD
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Alyosha> jaz ko sem transferje vozu sem se izzivljaw ker itak firma časti kazni:DD
<Alyosha> volvo s80 do blokade
<Alyosha> brnik-koper
<Alyosha> 40min cca
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> je bla Å¡e rampa na kozini stari
<Alyosha> sem pozabu enrkat se zamislu neki
<Alyosha> :D
<sasa84> Alyosha, zadej :P
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<Alyosha> ko sem stisnu po bremzi posteno:D
<Alyosha> sasa84 ja lepo lepo:DD
<sasa84> jao kok je to slišat :D
<Alyosha> če ti tko pase:D
<Alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<sasa84> dejte mir noooo, men tko dogaja zadne dni
<sasa84> jaooo
<Alyosha> nic hudega:D
<sasa84> k bi bla vsaj pomlad...ne pa januar!
<Alyosha> hahhaha
<Alyosha> kaj bo pomladi Å¡e:D
<CrazyLemon> kaj ma veze..mačke se že gonijo...zakaj se ne bi še ti
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> ooo, ne govor!
<Alyosha> lool
<Alyosha> :D
<sasa84> hahahahahahahahahaha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sem hotla že prej to rečt...pa sem rekla d ne bom tko neokusna :P
<Alyosha> hahahahaha
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> a hočš reč da sm js tako neokusen ker sm to reku ? :/
<Alyosha> ne ne se sliši drugace ce tko kdo rece
<Alyosha> kot ce bi sama:DD
<CrazyLemon> ahh..to bo to :D
<Alyosha> eee ja:D
<Alyosha> niso lahke:D
<sasa84> jp jp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Alyosha> sasa84 kaj pol kupujes awto now al kakO?
<Alyosha> oz. drug:D
<sasa84> u bajti smo trije, mamo 2 avta...in t druzga bi mogl zamenat
<CrazyLemon> ti bo Alyosha zrihtau hyundaia za drobiž (4000€)
<Alyosha> hahahah
<Alyosha> ewo lahko
<sasa84> pač zdej tko 1x v bodoče...in kia se nam kr dopade
<Alyosha> ugodno prodam
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> :D
<Alyosha> jaz sem bil extra zadovoljen res
<Alyosha> tudi trpežen avto:D
<sasa84> buahahaha
<Alyosha> samo pazi da ne dobiš od kasnega tasnega kot jaz:D
<Alyosha> ki pol ne bo traljal dolgo:D
<CrazyLemon> kia je ok..sam passat se lepše vozi :P
<Alyosha> sam passat stane za dve kije:D
<CrazyLemon> to je res ja :D
<Alyosha> hehe:D
<CrazyLemon> no odvisno
<CrazyLemon> če  vzameš kio 2.0
<Alyosha> tudi a8 se lepse vozi ko passat:D
<CrazyLemon> je to že okrog 19k €
<Alyosha> ja un aje kr draga ja
<CrazyLemon> tko da..raje kupiš passata :D
<Alyosha> use odvisno kaj rabiš ne:D
<Alyosha> samo una kia 2.0 leti pošteno
<Alyosha> passat 2.0 ne tolko
<Alyosha> mislim sj gre
<Alyosha> samo ni tasnega pospeška in to
<CrazyLemon> ma passat tudi gre pošteno
<CrazyLemon> pospeški ne..sam končna je tam tam :)
<Alyosha> tej veliki avti po moojih pojmih morajo bit najmanj 2.5
<Alyosha> s5 use odvisno kaj rabš:D
<Alyosha> danes sem gledal hondo
<Alyosha> crz?
<Alyosha> hybrid
<Alyosha> do jaja
<Alyosha> 20k
<CrazyLemon> crz je peugeot
<CrazyLemon> !google peugeot crz
<Seniorita> PEUGEOT CRZ FOR SALE | Autocarbe.com http://www.autocarbe.com/search/PEUGEOT+CRZ+FOR+SALE
<Alyosha> kaj pa je od honde hibrid
<Alyosha> !google honda hybrid
<Seniorita> 2011 Honda Civic Hybrid Overview - Official Site http://automobiles.honda.com/civic-hybrid/
<Alyosha> ne ne:D
<Alyosha> kaj ne
<Alyosha> CR-Z je
<Alyosha> hybrid honda
<Alyosha> majhna tasna
<Alyosha> http://us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400/photoman/photoman0708/photoman070800034/1374351-dices-and-car-concept-of-lucy.jpg
<Alyosha> ah ne
<Alyosha> narobe link:D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Alyosha> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/predstavitve/avtomobili/2010/05/honda_cr-z.aspx
<Alyosha> :p
<Seniorita> Honda CR-Z - SiOL.net
<Alyosha> hibridi so hudi ne
<Alyosha> bratranec od cure je kupu uno toyoto
<Alyosha> prius
<Alyosha> al kaj je
<Alyosha> stari poraba nič
<CrazyLemon> jao..tui ti proizvajalci so čudni..peugeot CRZ in honda CR-Z :)
<Alyosha> sploh neves kaj je bencinska
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Alyosha> hehe ma cudni so cudni:D
<CrazyLemon> uh..zadaj je grd tale cr-z :D
<Alyosha> kako ne
<Alyosha> lep je lep
<Alyosha> ko saska:D
<Alyosha> takoj bi mew tega cr-zja
<Alyosha> samo je 20k
<Alyosha> neka osnovna bolj varjanta
<CrazyLemon> ah..peugeot je rcz..my bad :D
<Alyosha> in Å¡e je 2+2
<Alyosha> oooo CrazyLemon
<Alyosha> nemoras tako:DDD
<sasa84> čikpavza :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/testi/avtomobili/2010/07/peugeot_rcz.aspx
<Seniorita> Peugeot RCZ - SiOL.net
<CrazyLemon> ta je tudi majhen :D
<CrazyLemon> samo je lepši kot cr-z :D
<Alyosha> hahahha uciraj je bla nekje novica
<Alyosha> po izboru francoskih homoseksualcev je bil izbran za avto leta:DDD
<Alyosha> ta crazy:DD
<CrazyLemon> rcz ??
<Alyosha> caki da najdem novico:DD
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš...ker ti ne verjamem
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> in nisem reku da je lep avto!!
<CrazyLemon> samo da je lepši kot cr-z !!
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<Alyosha> http://www.zurnal24.si/avtosvet/geji-peugeot-rzc-ds3-giulietta-198867/galerija
<Alyosha> :DD
<Seniorita> Gejem je najbolj všeč RCZ - galerija | Avtosvet | Zurnal24.si
<Alyosha> ds3 je drugi
<Alyosha> in giuletta je tretji:D
<CrazyLemon> ds3 je pa lepši kot cr-z
<CrazyLemon> in ds3 bi mel z veseljem..geji gor al dol :D
<Alyosha> prijatu to je po izboru gayev:D
<Alyosha> lol
<Alyosha> reci udovicu on to postela use
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> ugodno:D
<CrazyLemon> haha..ne hvala :D
<Alyosha> dol gres na citroen bolj proti večiru:D
<Alyosha> pa se kaj zmenis:DD
<CrazyLemon> kaj tip dela prodaja citroene ? :D
<CrazyLemon> */
<Alyosha> ma dela dol samo ne u prodaji
<Alyosha> nwem kaj tocno:d
<Alyosha> dol je uglavnem se uvalu:D
<Alyosha> ze dolgo
<Alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Tc6ywqoL6o&feature=player_embedded
<Alyosha> omg
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Thousands of fishermen empty lake in minutes - Human Planet: Deserts, preview - BBC One
<Alyosha> to pa je ribolov:DD
<CrazyLemon> če se želiš nasmejat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] _veyron: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> si poglej od BBC-ja oddajo 'Mock of the week'
<Alyosha> !google mock of the wek
<Seniorita> Mock The Week http://www.mocktheweek.tv/
<Alyosha> !google bbc mock of the wek
<Seniorita> BBC - BBC Two Programmes - Mock the Week http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006t6vf
<CrazyLemon> !google youtube mock of the week
<Seniorita> Unsorted - YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=8BEA19E378EF870B
<Alyosha> lool
<Alyosha> huuuudo
<Alyosha> kaj je to:D
<CrazyLemon> ma ena oddaja..najbolše so tiste scene ko je spredaj en mikrofon..pa komedijanti se menjajo in govorijo na tisto temo k je zadaj na zaslonu :D
<Alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq1sgak6o38&p=8BEA19E378EF870B
<Seniorita> YouTube        - UNLIKELY THINGS TO HEAR AT A PARTY CONFERENCE - Mock the Week, Series 9, Episode 12 - BBC Two
<CrazyLemon> to ja..te so najbolše :D
<Alyosha> ma brutaaalno
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm en cel večer sedel za PCjem in klikal te linke :D
<CrazyLemon> vse sem jih pregledal :D
<Alyosha> ponavadi anglezi mi niso prevec usec samo tej so hudi res
<Alyosha> :D
<sasa84> evo me :)
<Alyosha> ja ja ko zaglavis z aksnimi tasnimi praw nemoras nehat
<Alyosha> wb
<Alyosha> :D
<sasa84> zdj bi šla pa res lohk jest ...se menm o tem že 2 ur :P
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> kaj bo dobrega?
<Alyosha> jaz bi tudi kaj se mogu jest danes
<Alyosha> :D
<sasa84> razmišljam...o pici ;)
<Alyosha> mogoce mi das idejo
<Alyosha> neeee
<sasa84> dons nism še nč jedla
<Alyosha> prevec tko
<Alyosha> no good
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> kaj boljšega:D
<sasa84> oh, zdj bi dala vse za eno dobro pašto
<Alyosha> pato pa res
<Alyosha> :D
 * CrazyLemon bi ene čevape v lepinji :/
<sasa84> uuu
<Alyosha> uuu not bad
<Alyosha> iz edena
<sasa84> ni slabo, ni slabo...
<Alyosha> čevape s sirom u lepinji
<Alyosha> mooo
<Alyosha> smao kaj ki so 7 8€
<Alyosha> jebemjih
<CrazyLemon> iz edena majo dobre..samo nism jedu to z sirom
<Alyosha> ma uni z sirom iz edena so mi britalni res
<Alyosha> boljsi ko navadni
<CrazyLemon> samo lepinje nimajo najbolše..najbolše je tisto ko da lepinjo gor..in je taka sočna..uff :D
<Alyosha> in pow € vec so
<Alyosha> joooj
<Alyosha> dj tiho
<Alyosha> psst
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> a u leskovački gres kdaj?
<Alyosha> ti si študent maš na bone še
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> samo tam u leskovacu čevapi meni niso nwem kaj...pleskavica je pa use drugo
<Alyosha> z urnebesom in ajvarjem
<Alyosha> in čebulo
<Alyosha> jebotte
<Alyosha> praw bom sow
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<yang> ali ze dolgo casa obstaja tale ubuntu kanal ?
<teardrop> lo
<sasa84> dejta mir no...k sm res lačna
<sasa84> :)
<Alyosha> yang nebi vedu jaz sem now:D
<Alyosha> CrazyLemon bi mogu vedet kaj o tem
<Alyosha> sasa84 pa pridi Å¡e ti ne
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> se dobimo u leskovačkem usi:D
<yang> kje so cevapi, jst sem za cevape
<Alyosha> u kopru na vojkovem:D
<Alyosha> 1,4€ na boneD:
<yang> ah koper, nisem bil ze 2 leti na obali
<Alyosha> ahhh zdj
<Alyosha> to s epa ne spodobi:D
<yang> morda poleti ok?
<CrazyLemon> yang hm..kar neki časa ja..še pred #ubuntu-si je bil #ubuntu-slo ..in še pred tem je bil #ubuntu-si @ ircnet se mi zdi..nism pa sure :)
<CrazyLemon> in Alyosha ne morem js jest na bone :/
<Alyosha> CrazyLemon zakaj ne??
<yang> je par dobrih cevapdzinic tudi v LJ
<CrazyLemon> ker sm uradno dijak :))))
<Alyosha> yang o to pa verjamem
<Alyosha> hahha pa sj studiras neki??
<yang> ena prav dobra je baje v Stepanjskem naselju 10 in pol
<sasa84> Alyosha, Å¡tudira kok bo jutr ob 13h vstal :P
<CrazyLemon> uradno pavziram na faksu :D
<CrazyLemon> in uradno sm tudi dijak na SEPÅ  koper  :))
<Alyosha> yang to sem pa bil enkrat
<Alyosha> CrazyLemon a tako ti to:D
<sasa84> čevapov pa že ful cajta nism jedla
<Alyosha> ves kolko se vas je letos upiosalo na sepš tako ko ti?:D
<Alyosha> nikoli ne uganeš:D
<sasa84> Alyosha, a ti si tud iz kp?
<Alyosha> letos je rekort
<Alyosha> sasa84 jp
<CrazyLemon> Alyosha 1400 :))
<Alyosha> pff
<Alyosha> lot more
<Alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ooo, lepo lepo ;)
<Alyosha> skoraj 5k
<CrazyLemon> lani al predlani jih je blo tolko :D
<yang> sasa84: jaz sem cevape lani morda 2x jedel max.
<CrazyLemon> 5k * 80€ = happy ravnatelj :D
<Alyosha> o ja
<Alyosha> zato pa grejo zdj profesorji na izlet
<Alyosha> u berlin z letalom
<Alyosha> casti Å¡ola:D
<CrazyLemon> lol..kako ti to veš.. :D
<yang> casti sola, haha jaz bi bil tudi ucitelj
<Alyosha> je od cure stara prof. na ekonomski:D
<Alyosha> yang ja letos majo ful prevec denarja
<yang> mislim, da si ucitelji to sami placajo....ker poznam par uciteljev
<Alyosha> ker se je cca 5k ljudi upisalo na to kao maturitetni al neke te fore
<Alyosha> za status
<sasa84> fantje...jaz grem papcat :)
<Alyosha> a hodi ne noben
<yang> saska dober tek !
<Alyosha> dober tek
<sasa84> hvala lepa ;)
<CrazyLemon> Alyosha kera to? mislim profesorca :)
<Alyosha> sturm:D
<Alyosha> gpo
<sasa84> Alyosha, reč ji, nej CrazyLemon kej matra :P
<CrazyLemon> hm..znana mi je ta :D ja ja :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bl težko bo mene matrala
 * CrazyLemon že enkrat končal SEPŠ
<Alyosha> hehehe
 * Alyosha pa ne
<Alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> not gonna do it again :D
 * Alyosha brb
<sasa84> eh...brezveze...dejte se kej zmislt no, d bo delou kšno seminarsko o hiberniranju medvedov :D
<upd> !translate sl en seveda
<Seniorita> course
<upd> !translate en sl barrel
<Seniorita> sod
<upd> ma jebem ti sod
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: OpenOffice SpreadSheet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4710/new/posts/
<Alyosha> ima kdo kašno kombinacijo za delo?
<Alyosha> tudi u tujini če treba
<Alyosha> ?
<Alyosha> ne a
<yang> Ali kdo morda razmislja o tem, da bi sel na Linuxtag (Berlin) ?
 * yang je ravno rezerviral hotel v Berlinu
<upd> kuga je to
<yang> www.linuxtag.org
<yang> #linuxtag
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] SheLLeX: Youtube & Flash  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4712/new/posts/
<sasa84_> juhuuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] coso423: OpenOffice SpreadSheet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4710/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: OpenOffice SpreadSheet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4710/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ ping
<Kami_> a?
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ "In če slučajno veš, je možno zaprositi za spremembo uporabniškega imena ali je boljše narediti nov uporabniški račun?"     :)
<CrazyLemon> a se da to zrihtat..sprememba uporabniškega imena? :)
<Kami_> hm, zgleda se ne da
<CrazyLemon> hm..ok.. tnx :)
<Kami_> np
<sasa84> CrazyLemon_ping
<sasa84> hahahaha
<sasa84> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<napsy> ja
<sasa84> napsy :)
<sasa84> zrihtal?
<napsy> zrihtal kaj?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<sasa84> napsy, im client, k ni preveč kičast za windows :D
<napsy> aja
<napsy> ne sj je lahka kicast :)
<napsy> nism se nic rihtal
<napsy> zdaj se grem z VPN ubadat
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq3CuMDXaPs hudo :)
<Seniorita> YouTube        - And So You Code
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Seminar-na čisto  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4713/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<sasa84> oj ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> napsy če zrihtaš vpn povej  :D
<CrazyLemon> men se poveže..ne morem pa pingat ne srfat :/
<CrazyLemon> lol..pa polž mi zadnjič pravi "a maš mojo telefonsko" js:"ne..zakaj" on:"ja da me lahk pokličeš da ti lahk pomagam" ...lol :D it was scary :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy dobu sm idejo za tist video :)
<CrazyLemon> ker piše da mora laufat vedno ter v startup ga moramo dat
<CrazyLemon> zato sm razmišljau o video streaming serverju.. npr FFserver :)
<napsy> hmm :)
<napsy> js morm najprej vpn postavit
<CrazyLemon> ah..vpn je easy
<napsy> tist video je ze druga skrb
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> problem je nato kako naprej :D
<CrazyLemon> !google ffserver
<Seniorita> FFserver Documentation http://ffmpeg.org/ffserver-doc.html
<napsy> to zgleda kr kul
<CrazyLemon> jp..pretty cool je :)
<CrazyLemon> da ne omenjam tega da omogoča "stream status" izpis kr direkt v html   kar verjetno pride prav prej ali slej :D
<napsy> mhm
<CrazyLemon> hm..a bi se dalo kako zrihtat da streamam video ki ni pri men?
<CrazyLemon> k je na dropboxu npr :)
<napsy> hm pojmam nimam
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-25
<napsy> jee vpn lavfa :-)
<CrazyLemon> a ti dela net če si prek vpnja?
<napsy> moment
<napsy> za enkrat dela
<CrazyLemon> bastard :D
<napsy> pac prek vbox mislis?
<CrazyLemon> k se povezeš na VPN mislim
<napsy> mhm, dela
<CrazyLemon> a si kj route rihtau ?
<napsy> ok grem zdj porocilo za vpn pisat, preden vse pozabim
<napsy> CrazyLemon: to je openvpn sam nastavu
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak tist men ne dela :/
<napsy> hm aja
<CrazyLemon> niti pingat ne morem interface na vpn strežniku
<CrazyLemon> no..men zdej dela tale http stream..Å¡e multicast
<napsy> hm men dela
<napsy> hm awesome
<CrazyLemon> ok..tudi multicast dela :)
<napsy> um kok si to testiral?
<CrazyLemon> jah z vlcjem :D
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> vlc http://ludni.ca:35001
<CrazyLemon> to je http stream
<napsy> a on ffserver si uporabil?
<CrazyLemon> multicast stream pa je 239.255.12.42
<CrazyLemon> naah..kr cvlc sm uporabu :)
<napsy> aja stem tut gre
<CrazyLemon> mja..ne da se mi matrat z ffserver :D
<CrazyLemon> cvlc -vvv StigJesus.mp4 --sout '#standard{access=http,mux=ts,dst=IP:35001}' --loop
<CrazyLemon> kako bi tole dal v eno skripto
<CrazyLemon> da se lahk zalaufa ob startupu ?
<napsy> rc.local?
<CrazyLemon> vem kam dat skripto..ampak kako skripto narest :)
<CrazyLemon> očitno ne bo šlo cvlc/vlc
<napsy> zaka pa ne?
<CrazyLemon> jah..probaj neki zalaufat v cvlc
<CrazyLemon> prek bash skripte
<CrazyLemon> pa povej če je uspešno ali ne
<CrazyLemon> ker meni začne loopat
<napsy> moment
<napsy> hm men sploh ne uspe pognat
<napsy> mi ze drugace zaloopa
<CrazyLemon> dj probaj odpret v vlcju
<CrazyLemon> rtp://224.123.123.123
<napsy> moment
<CrazyLemon> odpri omrežni pretok uporabi :)
<napsy> hm noce
<CrazyLemon> počakaj sekundo dve
<napsy> mm nic ne prikaze
<CrazyLemon> hm..zakaj pol meni playa :S
<CrazyLemon> ok..nevermind..sam Å¡e skripta mi rabi
<napsy> CrazyLemon: http://superuser.com/questions/226320/unable-to-specify-parameters-to-cvlc-in-a-script
<Seniorita> vlc - Unable to specify parameters to cvlc in a script - Super User
<CrazyLemon> stupid vlc :)
<CrazyLemon> tnx
<napsy> np
<napsy> hm men pa mplayer izpise Cache not filling ce hocem predvajat
<napsy> cvlc -vvv test.mp4 --sout '#standard{access=http,mux=mp4,dst=0.0.0.0:58194}'
<CrazyLemon> mux=ts
<napsy> enako
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vlc ?
<CrazyLemon> a ti vlc odpre?
<napsy> kar crno je
<CrazyLemon> a gre tist play bar naprej ?
<CrazyLemon> če gre si uporabu napačen kodek
<napsy> ne gre
<napsy> aa dal sm mux=asf pa gre zdaj
<CrazyLemon> cvlc -vvv Jesus.mp4 --sout "#standard{access=http,mux=ts,dst=ip:35001}" --loop"
<CrazyLemon> men tko laufa čist normalno :)
<napsy> men pa z asf
<napsy> grr ce pa hocem prek tun0 pa dobim connection refused
<CrazyLemon> ok..končal sm video.txt :)
<napsy> hm ... kok si ti ta stream testiral ce ti dela prek vpn?
<CrazyLemon> jah pomisl..a res rabiš stestirat če ti dela prek vpn ? :)
<napsy> se pravi pac sam zalavfas server in to je to
<CrazyLemon> jp..sj to je namen VPNja ane..da si kot na domačem omrežju :)
<napsy> mhm
<CrazyLemon> vsaj meni ne pade nč na misel zakaj bi bilo drugače :)
<napsy> kok pa si multicast nastavu?
<CrazyLemon> cvlc -vvv NasNoviVideo.mpg4 --sout '#transcode{vcodec=mp4v,acodec=mpga,vb=300,ab=128,deinterlace}:rtp{mux=ts,dst=224.123.123.123,sdp=sap,name="Hud Video! Must see!"}' --loop
<CrazyLemon> sam tole ni prav..ker si me spomnu da je to za vpn..torej nima smisla uporabit naslov 224.x.x.x
<CrazyLemon> ker do tega lahk vsi dostopajo
<CrazyLemon> moraš uporabit 239.x.x.x naslov ..ta je samo za lan
<napsy> aha
<CrazyLemon> sam kaj se uporabi za dst pri http streamu?
<CrazyLemon> a če je 0.0.0.0 do tega dostopajo vsi IPji?
<CrazyLemon> al sam local ?
<napsy> mislim da je to za vse interfejse
<CrazyLemon> super
<CrazyLemon> ampak ker ukaz  pol ti zalaufaš ? vlc http://0.0.0.0:12433
<CrazyLemon> al ip od interfacea ?
<CrazyLemon> ip predvidevam
<napsy> hm pomoje od interfejsa
<napsy> brb
<CrazyLemon> tyt
<napsy> ok kul nism dol padu
<napsy> sm si zdaj router porihtu da mam gor openwrt
<napsy> in mam v studentu wireless :-)
<CrazyLemon> a si svoj router prnesu? :)
<napsy> aha
<napsy> ker sem skos v lj, doma pa se je sam preh nabiru
<napsy> prah*
<bogdanov> re
<bogdanov> :>
<napsy> in sam dal openwrt gor da mam wpa_supplicant da se lahka prijavim v omrezje
<bogdanov> napsy ker rutr mas to
<napsy> um
<CrazyLemon> no naslednji korak je da daš gor vpn :D
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je verjetno že builtin v openwrt :D
<CrazyLemon> kjes ajvan en :>
<napsy> ne bogdanov ne vem zdajle na pamet mislim da linksys
<bogdanov> kvaj crazy a bo
<CrazyLemon> veš da ne bo :D
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ko da se nespis
<bogdanov> hehe
<napsy> CrazyLemon: hehe tak ze mam prevec stvari gor, studiram da bi instaliru se irssi :-)
<bogdanov> napsy
<bogdanov> a na openwrt
<CrazyLemon> js bi tudi marsikaj dal gor..sam mi placa mal primanjkuje :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov mah..delam seminarsko :D
<bogdanov> aja ta scena dobr pol :>
<napsy> pa sm mogu se sambo dat gor da lah mam disk v share
<napsy> in me tut ze mal plac matra
<bogdanov> napsy as ti z lj
<napsy> bivam v lj bol ko ne
<napsy> nism pa iz lj
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> a poznas ksno firmo u lj k popravlajo napajlnike
<CrazyLemon> kok ti se splača sploh popravit napajalnik? :)
<napsy> to bi ti lahka skor vsak servis pomoje
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ni standarden
<bogdanov> atx
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa prašaj tadeja..on je delu na servisu :)
<bogdanov> toje tist problem cene bi novga
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> aj z lj?
<CrazyLemon> v lj je delal ja..ni pa iz lj
<bogdanov> aha oks tnx
<napsy> ah nic grem spat
<napsy> zjutri pa se porocilo napisem pa sm tut fertik :)
<napsy> CrazyLemon: kok je sel kolokvij kpov?
<CrazyLemon> napsy mi smo mel drugačen kolokvij
<CrazyLemon> tokrat je naš prof. pripravu kolokvij :)
<CrazyLemon> prvega sm pisu 24%
<CrazyLemon> drugega pa.. kaj misliš?
<napsy> 30% ? :)
<CrazyLemon> +56%
<CrazyLemon> :)
<napsy> uu nice
<CrazyLemon> mogu sm pisat več k 75% če ne ne bi naredu :)
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<napsy> nic grem js spat
<napsy> ajt
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kae Å¡vercer :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ma nc gledam stave mal
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> a ti se baca denar? D:
<bogdanov> ma dons sm trefnu
<bogdanov> 100 orlov
<CrazyLemon> v čigavi denarnici si trefnu teh 100€ ? :)))
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> stave
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> aj ksn
<bogdanov> dobr film
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> če te zanima romantika pol je :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> njuna
<bogdanov> družina
<CrazyLemon> ni Å¡e
<bogdanov> sm gledov
<bogdanov> u kino
<bogdanov> fak
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> kaj fak..a ni kul?
<bogdanov> jah tko
<bogdanov> to zato k sm mogu it
<bogdanov> sm gledu
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> niso mi kul taki filmi
<CrazyLemon> čak mal
<CrazyLemon> a se ti zdej hvališ da si z bejbo šou v kino :))))
<bogdanov> ja itak
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ma đeeeeek ej!
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> a si se jo dotaknu??? :))))))))
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> ima se moze se
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> ne nism
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> a dobr je..vsaj v isti sobi si bil k ona!  đeeeeeek!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> res je
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> davno je od tega k so
<bogdanov> bli u storzicu
<bogdanov> dvojcki
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> o čem ti zdej :D
<CrazyLemon> bejba te čist zmešala ejga!!
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jah to lah skontas
<bogdanov> ces krancan
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> sj prov a ni
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ma ni prov..ker že prej sm te ful mal razumeu..zdej te bom še manj
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> legenda
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> ze zvedu
<bogdanov> ker
<bogdanov> baja
<bogdanov> je biu
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> nisem..nism niti pomislu na to :D
<bogdanov> cccc
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> kdaj
<bogdanov> sevš
<bogdanov> zresnu
<bogdanov> pa uzenu crazy
<bogdanov> cc
<CrazyLemon> čez dobrih 5 let..
<CrazyLemon> vsaj to mam v načrtu :D
<bogdanov> kok
<bogdanov> bos
<bogdanov> pol
<bogdanov> 35
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> dobr
<CrazyLemon> 37 :S
<bogdanov> 30
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nabiji ti
<bogdanov> a ves kermu
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ajvanu ..kermu pa
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> HAhaha
<bogdanov> mnogo smo jaci
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ajvani do tokia brate!
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))))
<bogdanov> to to
<bogdanov> drazen
<bogdanov> nc
<bogdanov> treba
<bogdanov> na spavanje
<bogdanov> polako
<CrazyLemon> pametno ja..dokler so še metuljčki v trebuhu aktivni
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> HAHAHHAHAHahahahah
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> ajde
<bogdanov> SRBIJA DO TOKIJA!
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> ajde ajvan en
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ej
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ce mas
<bogdanov> face
<bogdanov> napis
<bogdanov> Morska Deklica Schlierenzauer
<bogdanov> HAHahaahahahahahahha
<bogdanov> grem spat ajd
<bogdanov> :))))
<CrazyLemon> a s to si biu v kinu??
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> HAhAHAhAHAAHAHHAHAAHAA
<bogdanov> sto
<bogdanov> se ps
<bogdanov> nerd
<bogdanov> gre na sprehod
<bogdanov> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> kr zgovarji se ja :)))
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> :)))))))))))))))))
<bogdanov> ves da
<bogdanov> jst sam srpkinje
<bogdanov> neme zalt
<CrazyLemon> ja ja :)))
<bogdanov> ajde
<bogdanov> ujko
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> nič grem tudi js spat..ajde ajvan
<sasa84> jutros :D
<teardrop> lo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu 11.04 bo uporabljal jedro 2.6.38  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4714/new/posts/
<MATJA_KAE_92>  Pozdravljeni!
<MATJA_KAE_92>  Slobuntu 10.10 je naletel na kar dober odziv. Beležim okoli 200 prenosov 32 bitne in 27 64bitne različice.
<MATJA_KAE_92>  V bodoče imam namen vzdrževati, dopolnjevati, skratka izboljševati obe različici, vendar za vsak popravek objaviti novico nekako "to ni to"
<MATJA_KAE_92>  Bi bilo mogoče na naslovni strani Ubuntu.si dodati povezavo do torrenta za najnovejšo različico
<MATJA_KAE_92> ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Ubuntu 11.04 bo uporabljal jedro 2.6.38  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4714/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Vaše mnenje o Linuxu?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4659/new/posts/
<Grega> linux je taki k***, ne.. fuuj!
<Grega> ;)
<Grega> ne bi ga mel, pa ce mi ga dajo!
<andrejz> lol
<angelcek> grega : zastonj konju se ne gleda zobe:P
<andrejz> @grega: saj ti ni treba linux uporabljat, lahko ubuntu :D
<andrejz> libreoffice 3.3 je vun
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Izšel je Libreoffice 3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4715/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Izšel je Libreoffice 3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4715/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Izšel je Libreoffice 3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4715/new/posts/
<AlyoshaAway> prodam pingvinske petatke
<AlyoshaAway> zelo ugodno
<Tadej> fantje siuug je odprl unix/linux help forum
<Tadej> vsi ste lepo vabljeni
<CrazyLemon> Tadej kje je kako poročilo s slikami o meeting2k11 :)
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: v pripravi
<Tadej> sicer je malo slik ampak bo
<Tadej> si prisel?
<CrazyLemon> sj ni važno..samo da se vidi atmosfera pa to :)
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> kok vas je blo?
<Tadej> cca 25
<Tadej> velik novih fac
<Tadej> smo kar zadovolni :D
<CrazyLemon> cool :)
<Tadej> skoda da nisi prsu
<CrazyLemon> ah..sj bo še eventov..enkrat bom verjetno pršu :D
<sasa84> Alyosha, kaj ti prodajaš? :P
<sasa84> neki odprtokodniki...pa sami kapitalisti :P
<Alyosha> sasa84 pingvinske petatke
<Alyosha> kupis?
<Alyosha> ugodno
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga so petatki :D
<Alyosha> :DD
<Alyosha> predvsem pingvinski
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> zdj usi googlajo:D
<Alyosha> nič neboste najdli vam takoj povem:D
<Alyosha> to je TOP secret
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..ja valda..bom guglau 'petatki' :D
<Alyosha> !google petatki
<Alyosha> :D
<Seniorita> Poljub.com :: Ljubezen in Romantika :: Poglej temo - Pingvinski ... http://www.poljub.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21625
<Alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> tip je odpru temo na poljub.com !!!
<Alyosha> svašta:D
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))
<Alyosha> si vidu:D
<CrazyLemon> samo si ti en romantik hahahaha
<sasa84> lol
<Alyosha> če je napisal spodaj da mu je ena neki obljubla(le kaj) če ji nardi pingvinske petatke:D
<sasa84> Alyosha, pol pecivo prodajaš :P
<Alyosha> in fant uneto išče:DD
<CrazyLemon> fant išče tisto kar bi mu tista punca ponudla če bi on njej naredu pingvinske petatke...
<CrazyLemon> pač ni mu hotla dat pa si je neki zmisnla :D
<Alyosha> bravo crazy:D
<Alyosha> pingvinski petatki = 0
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> isto kot ko si pjan pa koga prašaš kje je bela miš:D
<Alyosha> si jo vidu
<Alyosha> mooo
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> lej jo
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> samo tip pravi da je najdu recept za te pingvinske petake
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<Alyosha> hahahha
<Alyosha> mega mu je:D
<Alyosha> sj folk je ful naiven
<Alyosha> jz zdj dam gor en page kjer piše da pingvinski petatki so ful dobri za zdravje
<Alyosha> dam gor recept
<Alyosha> neki u stilu malo olja od motorja pa Å¡e malo vina in bencina:D
<Alyosha> in folk bo pil to
<Alyosha> :D
<sasa84> nč, šibam
<sasa84> papa
<CrazyLemon> papchy!
<Alyosha> bi gut
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t451976#crta
<Seniorita> Kuba dobiva &#353;irokopasovni dostop do interneta @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> ole!
<CrazyLemon> torej kmalu pridejo  kubanke na irc!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Alyosha> opa baki:D
<Alyosha> CrazyLemon zdj sem sow pogledat na arnes.si ircserver
<Alyosha> kaj tam bolj rupa a
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> na #koper imas 20botow in 2 userja:D
<CrazyLemon> odkar sm js Å¡ou je res bolj rupa
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Alyosha> hahahaha
<Alyosha> sj si tam mona:D
<CrazyLemon> bnc je tam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js do frizerke..bbl
<Alyosha> tip se frizira:D
<Alyosha> aajd
<napsy_> lp
<teardrop> lo
<andrejpan> danes v kiberpipi predstavitev git orodja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<marko-_--> http://www.cracked.com/blog/5-real-ways-to-get-high-straight-out-of-science-fiction/
<Seniorita> 5 Real Ways to Get High Straight Out of Science Fiction | Cracked.com
<marko-_--> 5#
<upd> aleluja, kako se v openoffice vključi da podčrta narobe napisane besede ?
<Grega> kje so tega slovenskega assangea nasli ej.. :))
<upd> važn da je 1€ zaslužil revež :)
<Grega> haha
<upd> ma u pm. pa ta ooo ne dela spellchecker pa da ga jebem
<CrazyLemon> if you can't spel go beck to skul!
<kubanc> upd, mogu bos slovenian language pack nasnet..
<Grega> 8k na mesec rabi :>>>
<upd> sej fora je v tem, da imam slo. verzijo pa rabim ang. spell checker, pa sm ga že zlovdal pa ne dela
<kubanc> tud nastimal si na drug jezik?
<upd> ija, nima veze to, dela zdej, vse besedilo moraš označit pa spremenit pa podčrta, zdej me pa samo še zanima če sta lohk oba slo. in ang. spellchecker aktivna ?
<upd> očitno ne
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com/SDGpfSaN
<Seniorita> Uskoro će vjenčanja izgledati ovako: Matičar: -
<CrazyLemon> so true :DD
<Grega> no habla espanol
<marko-_--> CrazyLemon, a so kaki novi dobri filmi prišli v zadnjem časuj?
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-- love and other drugs! <3 <3
<CrazyLemon> :))9
<Grega> zeitgeist bi naj bil danes releasan, ce se ne motim
<Grega> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3932487043163636261#
<Seniorita> The Zeitgeist Movement: Orientation Presentation
<marko-_--> zeitgeist je postal bedno zarotsko sranje brez kakršnih koli dobrih arguementov
<Grega> (ce je to to)
<marko-_--> že prvi del je bil več al manj shaddy
<marko-_--> CrazyLemon, a je res dober film?
<marko-_--> pizda gledu bi neko akcijo z matt damonom al bruce willisom al neki:D
<CrazyLemon> lol..še zmišljeval si boš kaj bi gledal..mulc preklet :D
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-- kr ok je :)
<marko-_--> verjetno bom re-watchal prvi del bourna
<marko-_--> ker se ga več skoraj nič ne spomnim
<CrazyLemon> al pa tole http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_pq7HKc9z8  :D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - 'It's Kind of a Funny Story' - Trailer |HD|
<marko-_--> razen da je ona nemka poleg in da jo nategne pa v drugem delu vem daumre
<marko-_--> that's all
<marko-_--> uu zach
<CrazyLemon> al pa Paranormal Activity 2
<CrazyLemon> če bi se rad polulal v hlačke
<marko-_--> mislim da bom It's Kind of a Funny Story pogledal
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<marko-_--> če đe ni out
<marko-_--> sam cam je
<marko-_--> pizda materna
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk_jsXRb17U    ..al pa tole
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Mr. Nice - Movie Trailer (2010)
<CrazyLemon> vsi ti filmi katere sm ti skopiral so out
<CrazyLemon> out out :)
<CrazyLemon> Paranormal Activity 2 2010 UNRATED DVDRiP XViD AC3-FLAWL3SS (NEW
<CrazyLemon> Its Kind of a Funny Story 2010 DVDRip XviD-AMIABLE (NEW)
<CrazyLemon> etc
<marko-_--> hm weird
<Grega> CrazyLemon: http://www.shrani.si/f/2y/zR/21wV2zOq/zaslonskaslika.png
<marko-_--> na isohuntu morejo naredit neko boljšo parsanje znakov ko searchas
<marko-_--> It's pa Its
<marko-_--> je ful velika razlika
<marko-_--> polovico torrentov mi ni pokazalo prej
<marko-_--> to je res prizadeto
<CrazyLemon> Grega to ni tvoje ane :D
<Grega> ne, tvoje je
<CrazyLemon> sej sm vedu
<CrazyLemon> ker nimaš ti tako dobrega smisla za design
<CrazyLemon> kot js
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> kaj bi jaz brez tebe
<CrazyLemon> bol malo..delal bi grde pagee :/
<Grega> no, kaj si mislis.. sem dobro izvedel tvojo idejo? :)
<CrazyLemon> jp..sam zanima me kje si design ukradu :D
<Grega> zadnic si ga sanjal..
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> ;)
<Grega> ves kako je narejeno.. ce imas svojo spletno trgovino te redirecta nanjo.. ce pa je nimas pa ima ta app opcijo, ki ji bom rekel "mikro trgovina" in bos lahko kupil artikel oz. obvestil trgovca, da se zanimas za nakup
<Grega> (tocno tako, kot si si zamislil)
<Alyosha> dober večer:D
<Alyosha> kako smo kaj Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost
<Alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> http://www.vallant.si/press-room/sporocila-javnosti/prosnja-wikileaks-si-zdruzenju-slovenskih-medijev
<Seniorita> WikiLeaks.si prosi za podporo in pomoč            &mdash;            Vallant.si Foundation
<zdobersek> poglej ga modela
<zdobersek> 3000€ bruto plače hoče met
<zejn> ja sej to je sam 1500 neto :)
<zdobersek> ma odvisno od frocov pa tega
<zdobersek> sam vseen
<zdobersek> pa se nepismen je.
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8Zb76_ytgE&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Conservationist ran over thrice by snowmobiles-Naravovarstvenika trikrat povozili z motornimi sanmi
<CrazyLemon> In response to your request to be reminded of your eBuddy ID password, please find below the information we have on file for you.
<CrazyLemon> nekdo se ocitno igra z ebuddyem :)
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> kaj CrazyLemon te hočejo shackat:D
<CrazyLemon> nekdo se igra ocitno :D
<Alyosha> niso lahke:D
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne :D
<Alyosha> hehe:D
<CrazyLemon> http://image.24ur.com/media/images///600xX/Jan2011//60602526.jpg     te pa majo talent :D
<Alyosha> oho one pa:D
<Alyosha> pizda že 3x sem na rapidu zamudu download:D
<Alyosha> moram cakat uno minuto in pozabim
<Alyosha> in pol sesion expired
<Alyosha> majku mu:D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa downloadaš
<CrazyLemon> http://sites.google.com/site/tablicniracunalniki/
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita> Domene - tablični računalink
<CrazyLemon> tip hoče 5000€
<Alyosha> loooool
<Alyosha> tip je huuud
<Alyosha> :d
<Alyosha> ni sanse da mu kdo kupi
<Grega> ljudje so fukjeni.. se sploh ne bi cudil, da kdo kupi
<CrazyLemon> upam da ni noben tko glup
<Sky-mobile> lp
<Alyosha> lp
<Sky-mobile> Je kdo kej delal ze z edimax ruterjem ?
<Alyosha> samo upam res da ni kdo tolko glup
<Alyosha> da bo 5k dal za  tasno foro:D
<Alyosha> smao je pa tip kupu use varjante mona:D
<Sky-mobile> Kva to o cem vi to ?
<CrazyLemon> ma ni kupu vse..je pa glup..ker je zapravu okrog 400€ .. in dvomim da bo kaj več zaslužu s tem :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky-mobile o http://sites.google.com/site/tablicniracunalniki/
<Seniorita> Domene - tablični računalink
<zdobersek> omg
<Grega> najvecji car bi bi, da teh domen sploh ne bi registriral dokler jih ne bi prodal
<Grega> :))
<Grega> bi bil*
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<zdobersek> hehe
<Alyosha> hehehe dobar je dobar
<zdobersek> ja gremo cekirat :)
<CrazyLemon> pol bi mu sam reku 'respect' :D
<Alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> status:			inactive
<CrazyLemon> created:		2011-01-24
<Alyosha> opa laptop je prizgan :Running : 247,0 Hours
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> včeraj tip kupu :D
<Alyosha> hahahah
<Alyosha> hud
<Grega> samo.. en pacient bi se nasel
<Grega> ce bi dal mogoce 3-4 domene (com,net,org,si) in ceno 100eur
<Grega> pa si jih zmislil ene 20-30 komadov
<Grega> bi en paket ziher prodal :>
<CrazyLemon> ma raje kupis tabli.ca :D
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> to samo crazy kupi:DD
<Alyosha> odoh ja
<Alyosha> bbl
<CrazyLemon> Domain status:         registered
<CrazyLemon> crap
 * Alyosha off
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<Grega> hm
<zdobersek> haha, da bi se naenkrat neko drugo ime prjel ..
<Grega> kaj ce naredim page.. :)) npr <karkoli>.paket-domen.si in se  na strani potem prodaja <karkoli>.net|org|com|si za 100eur :>
<CrazyLemon> in prodajaš domene katere še nisi kupu!
<Grega> ja!
<zdobersek> problem je, ker moras te domene prej zakupit, tko ko jih je on
<CrazyLemon> to ni problem
<Grega> kdo je to rekel?
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> believe me
<Grega> pomoje tud ne rabis..
<zdobersek> gremo registrar nardit in se pol korupcijo spilat! sami za male pare registriramo domeno, pol se nej pa jebejo!
<CrazyLemon> uh..js bi dilal .xxx domene
<CrazyLemon> tam je dnar & pussy!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> jaz bi mel xxx.xxx :)
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<Grega> grega@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<CrazyLemon> js bi raje mel xxx@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<CrazyLemon> bl fancy
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> :)
<zdobersek> Kolk tablic je 10 mio €
<CrazyLemon> alot..
<CrazyLemon> 10.000
<Grega> $100 je 7" android na dealextreme
<Grega> ..
<CrazyLemon> ja..chiniz sit
<Grega> ni vazno
<CrazyLemon> ampak recimo motorola xoom bo okrog 800€
<Grega> jaz jih raje 8 poceni kupim :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si pol nisi kupu 8 poceni mobitelov in ne en crapPhone ? :>
<zdobersek> in jih mas potem 7 prevec :)
<Grega> ker sem bil poln kesa :>
<Grega> in mlad
<Grega> in nor
<Grega> :)
<Grega> aja.. pa full poceni sem ga dobil :) ce bi dobil to motorolo za 200eur bi tud motorolo vzel :)
<zdobersek> 'Palm's WebKit team is hiring!'
<Grega> juhuuuu
<Grega> :P
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> hahaha
<sasa84> oj Grega ;)
<Grega> serbus
<sasa84> v glavnem ...lupčka vsem :P
<zdobersek> 'OYEA, I'll drop high school just to work for a company that produces useless phones.'
<zdobersek> pusu nazaj
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> palm je bil leta nazaj kar uspešen..pa tudi par let nazaj je mel en kr uspešen model :)
<Grega> ja.. ko smo bili stari 7 let
<CrazyLemon> tko da ta mulc očitno ne ve kaj govori :)
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> in palmov webos ni sam na mobitelih..tudi na drugih napravah je
<CrazyLemon> npr. na high end tiskalnikih
<CrazyLemon> "palmov"
<CrazyLemon> beri HPjev :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega niti ne.. :)
<zdobersek> ok
<zdobersek> sam ce dobis na izbrio
<CrazyLemon> no..ti si še mlad..tko da ja..ti si mogoče mel 7..js sm mel kr mal več :D
<zdobersek> da delas na webOsu al pa Androidu
<zdobersek> kam bos sel
<CrazyLemon> em..kolk kdo plača? :D
<Grega> norc
<zdobersek> kva pa vem, cifer ni
<zdobersek> so mi pa vsaj googlove bonitete bolj pri srcu, ceprav ne vem za nobeno Palmovo, ceprav sigurno obstajajo
<CrazyLemon> no ja..na koncu bi - če bi bile enake cifre -..verjetno izbral android...ker bi dobu nove android telefone :D
<zdobersek> xactly
<CrazyLemon> nč..skiing time..brb
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, primorc bo šu smučat? :D
<zdobersek> on bl po vodi za colnom :)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> fantje, a boste kej pohvalil mojo refleksijo "kaj mislm o linuxu?" na forumu? :P
<sasa84> iz dna svoje črne duše sem izbrala tko lepe besede...napisala res srčkan sestavčič
<Grega> jaz sem ponosen nate!
<zdobersek> lepo je, ja
<zdobersek> Shuttleworthu bi se orosila uč.
<zdobersek> Hm
<zdobersek> A ma kdo kakrsnkol tablet v posesti al pa vsaj izkusnje?
<zdobersek> se da to na tv prklopt?
<zdobersek> al pa monitor?
<Grega> hm, skypeu se je cist odfukalo
<Grega> obstaja kak znan exploit al whatever.. kr na dva IPja se connecta, siol in amis
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dvomim..nisem Å¡e zasledil nobenega z hdmi izhodom
<zdobersek> eh, skoda
<CrazyLemon> !google motorola xoom
<Seniorita> Motorola Xoom - Android Forum - Slo-Android.si http://slo-android.si/forum/topic.html?id=1476
<zdobersek> kva ti bo laptop, ce lahk tablico prklops na tv/monitor
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah..js bi raj vidu tablco z DLNA :)
<CrazyLemon> kot pa hdmi..wires = pain in the arse
<zdobersek> ma sej nisem tolk zahteven :)
<zdobersek> RAZEN hdmi porta na tablici!
<CrazyLemon> motorola xoom ma hdmi :)
<zdobersek> a ma?
<CrazyLemon> in omogoča 1080p output :)
<zdobersek> aha, pol morm pa sam xooma nekje spizdit
<CrazyLemon> februarja pride na trg :)
<zdobersek> DDR2 RAM :O
<CrazyLemon> 1gb rama ja
<CrazyLemon> dual core proc
<zdobersek> hm
<zdobersek> usb <-> hdmi adapter pa das zmoddano tablico na tv, bi slo?
<CrazyLemon> v teoriji že :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Povrnitev izgubljene namestitve  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4716/new/posts/
<zdobersek> pa chrome os bi gor mel :)
<zdobersek> BYOT bi blo treba
<CrazyLemon> chrome os na tablici?
<CrazyLemon> a ti prav hočeš met najbl useless tablico? :)
<zdobersek> ne?!
<zdobersek> jst sam nocem laptopa al pa netbooka portat s sabo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Povrnitev izgubljene namestitve  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4716/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> 10" tablica je taka k 10" netbook..sam mal tanjša :)
<zdobersek> prides v LJ cez tedn, das tablico na mizo, konektas na usb kabel in mas vse na monitorju, pred sabo pa tipkovnco in misko
<zdobersek> al pa
<zdobersek> al pa
<zdobersek> dual boot 8-)
<CrazyLemon> to je cool ja...še posebi ta xoom..maš dock z zvočniki
<CrazyLemon> ter gor konektaš wireless tipkovnico
<CrazyLemon> in maš najbl kul mizo v študentu :D
<zdobersek> sam mal gayish so te tablce
<zdobersek> sploh k vidis onega Gacanovica na tv3 v tistem kvizu
<CrazyLemon> ipad je gayish...xoom je sexy! d00h
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr5cGR-uSv4
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Chromium OS on a $199 Tablet
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> i so dont like that :)
<zdobersek> chrome os na tablici?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<zdobersek> mja no, men pa z androidom ne gre skup
<CrazyLemon> android 3.0 prav lepo zgleda
<CrazyLemon> prav sexy interface ma
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1051-1: HPLIP vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1051-1
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/Q7ooq.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-26
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<bogdanov> tntntntnt
<bogdanov> :>
<yang> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Dere5: Asus K52J - obrnjena slika iz vgrajene kamere  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4717/new/posts/
<l0wkey> re
<teardrop> lo
<yang> zivjo Andraz
<teardrop> lo
<andrejz> lo
<Smrad> Živjo
<andrejz> Živjo
<Smrad> neki installam pa k uporablam "./configure"  mi napise permission denied
<Smrad> a mi lohh kdo pols pomaga :D
<Smrad> pls*
<andrejz> sudo ./configure
<Smrad> ne dela :D
<andrejz> kaj pa napiše točno
<Smrad> cjerman@jerman-K52Jc:~/Namizje/wine-1.3.7$ sudo ./configure sudo: ./configure: command not found
<Smrad>  sudo: ./configure: command not found
<Smrad> tole
<andrejz> ja to je pa drugo, če ni ukaza :)
<andrejz> a maš ubuntu ?
<Smrad> ja mam ubuntu 10.10
<andrejz> potem brezveze kompliciraš - dodaj tale med programske vire : "ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa"
<andrejz> pa namesti wine1.3
<andrejz> in se ti bo lepo sproti posodabljalo
<Smrad> delam za en spil pa rabim wine1.3.7 pa lei link
<Smrad> http://www.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=4224812#post4224812
<Seniorita> Tutorial: LoL with Wine (1.3.7) - League of Legends Community
<Smrad> nesmejo se
<Smrad> čene nebo palilo
<andrejz> aha, no potem pa moraš it morda v kakšno podmapo
<Smrad> xD k da ve kam fuuul
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Pager ne prikazuje vseh namizij  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4718/new/posts/
<sasa84> stopi stopi ča ča ča
<sasa84> :D
<marko-_-> nek film bi gledal:(
<sasa84> marko-_-, jaz ga bom mal kasneje.... ofarinelliju ;)
<sasa84> o farinelliju ;)
<marko-_-> kr nei
<sasa84> marko-_-, kr neki ;)
<Alyosha> dober dan
<Alyosha> :D
<sasa84> evo biznismena
<sasa84> Alyosha, ... ;)
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- the tourist
<marko-_-> to bom Å¡el z babo gledat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/libreoffice-user-interface-mockups-with.html
<Seniorita> LibreOffice User Interface Mockups (With Sidebar) ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> prvi mockup je sexy :)
<CrazyLemon> "Končno so znane informacije o novem Tabu oziroma tabletki, ki jo proizvaja Samsung. "      tabletki  ??!?!???? omfg :D
<Alyosha> aaaaaaa znorel bom
<Alyosha> na 10/10 liniji mi internet dela za popizdit
<Alyosha> da se z mobitelom povezem bo bolše
<Alyosha> jebemti sunac
<CrazyLemon> jebiga..t2 propada :D
<Alyosha> ma ni to krivo
<Alyosha> krivo je da je 6 compow doma
<Alyosha> in od tega ima enega brat od cure
<Alyosha> ki smeti linijo
<Alyosha> z igricami in ostalimi smetmi
<Alyosha> kko bom znorew
<Alyosha> kaj to sem gledaw tezko da kaj omejim ne?
<Alyosha> bi mogu mrezno omejit drugače ne gre?
<Alyosha> njegovo
<Alyosha> al ma CrazyLemon kašno rešitev:D
<CrazyLemon> jah..da bi mel dobr router bi ga lahko omejil :)
<CrazyLemon> tko pa bl težko :)
<CrazyLemon> na skrivaj dej gor netlimiter :D
<CrazyLemon> al pa ga spodiš iz hiše :D
<Alyosha> ma nima kaj na skrivaj
<Alyosha> lahko jz grem tam in dam to
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> kaj da dam netlimiter?
<Alyosha> progy nek al kako?
<CrazyLemon> !google netlimiter
<Seniorita> NetLimiter - The Ultimate Bandwidth Shaper http://www.netlimiter.com/
<CrazyLemon> omejiš mu na 1mb pa je :)
<Alyosha> omg this is so nice:D
<Alyosha> lahko kako blokiram da ga nemora ugasnit?
<Alyosha> ma superička bo to
<Alyosha> kaj je mozno tudi da mi kaj jebe ki mam 2 routerja na eni liniji?
<Alyosha> nebi smelo sicer samo tko
<Alyosha> ker se mi zdi da Å¡e malo bolj jebe use skupaj odkar so 2 routerja
<CrazyLemon> seveda lahko jebe :D lahko se routerji med sabo kregajo ker jih nisi prav nastavu :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj maš 2 routerja?
<Alyosha> ma nisem nic nastavljal razen dal sem usakemu svoj ip
<Alyosha> ma ker uni en je u pizdi bolj
<Alyosha> unega sem dal tam za tega cepca malega
<Alyosha> in ta ki dela sem si ga dal u sobo
<Alyosha> in nočem da mi smeti tu
<Alyosha> joooooooooj znorew bom
<Alyosha> razbil mu bom pc in bo mir:D
<CrazyLemon> ja ampak zakaj si njemu dal router? :D
<Alyosha> ker ima wlan
<Alyosha> nima kabla do sobe
<CrazyLemon> a ta drugi nima wlana?
<Alyosha> usi smo na wlan
<Alyosha> noben nima kabla
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja no :D
<Alyosha> samo server je na kabel
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si pol dau tam njemu v sobo router?
<Alyosha> in zato tudi so 2 routerja da ni 7 compow na en router
<CrazyLemon> obstajajo access pointi :D
<Alyosha> ma nisem se nikoli preveč u to poglabljaw
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> ker se mi ni bl otreba
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> svojo optiko si bom naroču pa naj se jebejo oni usi tu na tej liniji
<Alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sploh pa..jebote kok vas je v hiši da je 7 compov :D
<Alyosha> 6 nas je:D
<Alyosha> usak svoj laptop + server:D
<CrazyLemon> aja..sm mislu da vas je najmanj 10 :D
<Alyosha> heheh:D
<Alyosha> ma prej je blo super
<Alyosha> ki smo meli t2 u sobi jaz in cura
<Alyosha> oni ostalipa siol
<Alyosha> in je delalo use odlicno
<Alyosha> meni usaj:D
<Alyosha> če bi mew kasno delo bi si nabavu svojo linijo in bi bil mir
<Alyosha> samo ki zdj ni dela in neda se mi pol neki jebat z tem
<Alyosha> rihta kdo delo?:D
<Alyosha> zdj gledam da bi sow na dansko pobirat jagode/jabolke/...
<CrazyLemon> zavod za zaposlovanje rihta delo :D
<Alyosha> 15€ dalje
<CrazyLemon> lol :)))
<Alyosha> ma zavod lahko sisa kurac ni dela tam nič
<Alyosha> oz. je 5 del
<Alyosha> 250 prijavljenih
<Alyosha> stari resno razmisljam da grem za par mescew gor
<Alyosha> zdj spomladi
<Alyosha> lani je biw kolega je reku do jaja
<Alyosha> delaš itak dosti
<CrazyLemon> in bi šou na dansko..15€ bi dobu na uro.. a stanovanje bi te stalo najmanj 800-900€ :D
<Alyosha> samo dobis 100+€ dnevno
<Alyosha> nema nista od stanovanja
<Alyosha> mas na farmi tam
<Alyosha> za spat
<Alyosha> đabe
<Alyosha> oz. Å¡otor varjanta
<CrazyLemon> u hlevu?
<Alyosha> ma tako ja bolj farmersko
<Alyosha> bmk
<Alyosha> 15€ na uro prijatu:D
<Alyosha> in to par mescew zasluzim vec ko tu u celem letu
<CrazyLemon> in kje se prijaviš? :D
<Alyosha> http://www.seasonalwork.dk
<Seniorita> Seasonalwork - Home
<Alyosha> ma jz bom probaw postelat prek tega kolega ki je biw gor lani
<Alyosha> ipak ma gor zdj ze kontakte i nuse
<Alyosha> je reku spomladi tkoj nazaj
<Alyosha> je bil gor neke 3 4 mesce in zdj ze celo poletje/jesen luta po svetu
<CrazyLemon> Working hours depending on the weather - start at 04.00 am
<CrazyLemon> VERY HARD work!
<Alyosha> ker tu na tem page-u se prijavu okoli 20k folka na sezono:D in je tko kr tezko dobit
<CrazyLemon> holy fck :D
<Alyosha> hahaha:D
<Alyosha> ma ja tko
<Alyosha> nebos cackaw kurac ne
<Alyosha> samo itak gres delat
<Alyosha> 10ur
<Alyosha> in pol spat 14
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> 2 3 mesce
<Alyosha> in domow
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> nikjer ne najdem informacij za tulipane na nizozemskem
<Alyosha> ker to se tudi pobira
<Alyosha> in gor mam člana ki lahhko zivim pri njemu
<Alyosha> in bi blo odlicno
<Alyosha> samo ne najdem na netu nic kako se to pibira kdaj s eto pibira kolko se plača
<Alyosha> moram ga poklicat
<CrazyLemon> pizda..zdej bi tudi js šou..ne zaradi keša..ampak tko malo it pogledat folk :D
<Alyosha> uglavnem sem skoraj siguren da grem spomladi gor na sever delat malo
<Alyosha> ma ja to tudi
<Alyosha> tip reku je spoznaw powno japancew
<Alyosha> kao prihajajo delat
<Alyosha> studenti to
<CrazyLemon> http://www.seasonalwork.dk/archive/movies/aeble_plukker_512.wmv
<Alyosha> in je sow pol do ltudi za neki casa u japan
<Alyosha> ja ja sem gledaw videe malo:D
<Alyosha> sami pravi so
<Alyosha> pomoje dogaja gor
<Alyosha> itak greš uno delat se navadis po 2h tednih
<Alyosha> in pol ti je mega
<Alyosha> widis kako mas za zivet uno farmersko bolj samo itak btk
<Alyosha> za par mescew ti je ql
<CrazyLemon> ma js bi Å¡ou te jabolke pobirat :D
<Alyosha> ma to je ql ja ki je na drevesu:D
<Alyosha> nerabis bit sklonjen
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<Alyosha> samo je bolj jeseni
<Alyosha> kje je Å¡e to:D
<CrazyLemon> od avgusta do novembra :D
<CrazyLemon> lih tapravi čas :D
<Alyosha> samo tukaj na videu je to malo tako 10 ljudi
<Alyosha> tam sem prej braw na forumu nekem
<Alyosha> tip je biw jih je blo okoli 200
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> na farmi eni
<Alyosha> jagode so pobirali
<Alyosha> 15-25€ na uro odvisno kolko si pobraw ne
<Alyosha> tko računas itak 15
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> na nizozemsk obi sow jz:D
<Alyosha> gor je smeh ful
<Alyosha> zabavno:D
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> vem js zakaj bi ti Å¡ou gor :D
<Alyosha> ma ja to je samo bonus:D
<Alyosha> si bil kdaj gor?
<Alyosha> si vidu nizozemke:D
<Alyosha> gor u 10min ko sem bil sem vidu več prasic kot tu u celem zivljenju:D
<CrazyLemon> verjetno si bil v bordelu tistih 10min :)))
<Alyosha> hahaha
<Alyosha> ne resno ti pravim
<Alyosha> na ulici
<Alyosha> in to na selu
<Alyosha> ki tip zivi 60km severno od adam-a
<Alyosha> selandrija uno
<Alyosha> 60 ljudi
<Alyosha> od tega 40 prasic:D
<Alyosha> jebemtish:D
<Alyosha> ewo zdj sem se prijavu na en web nizoemski za workat:D
<CrazyLemon> tip je resen :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj gre tudi punca s tabo? :D
<Alyosha> ne ne ona bo doma:D
<Alyosha> brat njen
<Alyosha> če uštelam gre z mano
<CrazyLemon> a on je tisti k bo poročal punci :)))
<Alyosha> hehe
<Alyosha> ma ne to ni panike
<Alyosha> ne grem gor zaradi tega:D
<Alyosha> grem za paaareeee:D
<Alyosha> in da dobim kasne veze p osvetu
<Alyosha> tudi ni slabo
<Alyosha> ki baje da je folk iz powsod res
<Alyosha> uno skoraj da ni drzave ki nebi biw kdo gor
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> ki res tu stari pri nas je bolj Å¡agra z delom
<Alyosha> oz. dobis lahkotudi tu pobirat sadje in te scene za 4€ na uro:d
<Alyosha> kaj "netstat" mi je funkcija da widim kaj se dogaja na serverju
<Alyosha> al se kaj?
<CrazyLemon> netstat je samo da vidiš povezave več ali manj :)
<Alyosha> kako pogledam
<Alyosha> kaj mi dogaja
<Alyosha> da mi ne server smeti linije mona:D
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt-get install nethogs
<Alyosha> nethogs?
<CrazyLemon> yes
<Alyosha> in pol samo "nethogs"
<Alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> sudo nethogs ja
<Alyosha> aha aha:D
<Alyosha> jooj widis se to mi noce pobrat mona
<Alyosha> ki jebe internet
<Alyosha> jebemti zivot
<CrazyLemon> em..a  ti sploh lahko zapustiš slovenijo? :D
<Alyosha> ja ja
<Alyosha> ni panike:D
<Alyosha> noben mi ni reku da nebi smel no:d
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> itak to bo čez dobro leto komaj
<CrazyLemon> hehe..da ne bi oni mislili da ti bežiš :D
<Alyosha> če nedve
<Alyosha> ma jim bom javu kaj:D
<Alyosha> itak je treba kasen papir werjetno ustelat
<Alyosha> da gres lahko gor
<Alyosha> samo pizda to mi je cudno
<Alyosha> tu irc in to dela ql
<Alyosha> a use ostalo trokira za znoret
<Alyosha> nic wec mini jasno
<Alyosha> samo ta nethogs mi noce pobrat
<Alyosha> Err http://debian.camtp.uni-mb.si lenny/main libpcap0.8 0.9.8-5
<Alyosha>   Temporary failure resolving 'debian.camtp.uni-mb.si'
<Alyosha> 0% [Connecting to debian.camtp.uni-mb.si]
<Seniorita> Index of /
<CrazyLemon> očitno imaš DNS težave :D
<Alyosha> to zaradi dveh routerjew a?
<CrazyLemon> hm..mogoče..čeprav dvomim da je to to
<Alyosha> ki nwem zadnje dva dni ma extra probleme use tu doma:D
<Alyosha> ma ki tui laptop trokira internet
<Alyosha> in tko
<Alyosha> nwem
<Alyosha> znorew bom:D
<Alyosha> kaj lahko probam drugega pobrat tko
<Alyosha> neki za hec?
<CrazyLemon> probaj :D
<Alyosha> kaj?:D
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt-get install cow
<CrazyLemon> oz
<Alyosha> couldnt find packages
<CrazyLemon> fl-cow
<Alyosha> ne radi
<Alyosha> jebemti sunac
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> kaj ko dam W ne vidim kdo je conectan na server
<Alyosha> to je to
<Alyosha> al se lahko kdo se kako podvali cudno?
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem te kaj hoces :D
<Alyosha> ko das "w" ne
<CrazyLemon>  16:40:00 up 4 days, 21:41,  1 user,  load average: 0,77, 0,96, 1,10
<CrazyLemon> USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<CrazyLemon> crazy    tty7     :0               Fri18    4days  4:52m  3.81s gnome-session
<CrazyLemon> ja..
<Alyosha> tako
<Alyosha> tu vidis use ki so gor connectani
<Alyosha> kaj je mozno da ne vidis
<Alyosha> ce bi kdo biw?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> če je rootkit gor :)
<Alyosha> kako to vidim
<CrazyLemon> ne moreš...to je point rootkita :D
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> in kako bi to fasaw lahko?:D
<CrazyLemon> jah..če ti nekdo vdre v strežnik..to ne faseš :D
<bogdanov> sta ima
<CrazyLemon> alyosha heka  :>
<bogdanov> haha
<Alyosha> hahaha:d
<Alyosha> aljosho bolj mona
<Alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> ka si mona
 * Alyosha off
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Povrnitev izgubljene namestitve  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4716/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Povrnitev izgubljene namestitve  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4716/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Izšel je Libreoffice 3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4715/new/posts/
<upd> am zakaj linearna interpolacija vedno, da približek in ne točno vrednost ?
<alyosha> kaj ve kdo iz glave kako iz googlechroma shranim favourites?
<a35441> matematika <3
<alyosha> na winih
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Youtube & Flash  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4712/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Izšel je Libreoffice 3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4715/new/posts/
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/worldview/?utm_source=Yoodle&utm_medium=EL&utm_campaign=EL
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Kanal uporabnika worldview
<upd> heh top question As a police officer, I saw how waging the war on drugs has cost a trillion dollars and thousands of lives but does nothing to reduce drug use. Should we discuss legalizing marijuana and other drugs, which would eliminate the violent criminal market?
<upd> tale beta youtube html5 je čist fucked brskalnik zmrzne za 10s itd.. počas lovda
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Izšel je Libreoffice 3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4715/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: spss  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4711/new/posts/
<neett> mi lahko kdo to obrazlozi? oO
<neett> http://www.shrani.si/f/1C/e8/3sbDLlRW/screenshot-2.png
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] N3jc: Prenosnik kot dostopna točka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4719/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Povrnitev izgubljene namestitve  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4716/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<neett> huhu
<andrejz> o :)
<sasa84> o andrejz...long time no see :P
<sasa84> živjo neett ;)
<andrejz> saša84, jaz pravim navadne kavbojke :P
<sasa84> kul ;)
<sasa84> pa kavbojske Å¡kornje spiodi? :P
<sasa84> a veš...sej so taki damski
<sasa84> niso uni za jahat :PO
<sasa84> majo lepo petko...
<sasa84> na špico, lep vzorček...
<CrazyLemon> če bi bili tisti za jahat bi vsaj fant bil vesel..tisti navadni pa saks :)))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nč se nis uklopu u debato :P
<sasa84> al si za črno majčko al belo majčko...pa kolk knofov odpetih :P
<CrazyLemon> odvisno kaka majčka
<CrazyLemon> a poudari joške kera?
<sasa84> ja tko pride...glih d modrc pokrije
<sasa84> una t bela ma čist mejhno čipko...sam je pol preveč belo
<sasa84> bolš je črna...ker gre s telovnikom
<CrazyLemon> ah..čipka ne paše na majčko
<sasa84> sej to :P
<jodlajodla> oo
<CrazyLemon> sam na hlačke..pa še to čist mal čipke :D
<sasa84> o jodlajodla ...VSE Å TIMA? :d
<yang> ojla saska & Co.
<jodlajodla> mam en problem :D naložu sm catalyst 11.1, samo ko se ubuntu zažene in ko je konc tistga napisa Ubuntu 10.10, še neki izpiše, pol je pa samo viljočn ozadje pa glasba se sliš (za login)
<CrazyLemon> pfft..reče se Co. & saska
<CrazyLemon> :/
<jodlajodla> login okna ne pokaže
<yang> a pr ubuntuju zdaj kopirajo Cisco ? "catalyst"....heh
<CrazyLemon> jodla ti maš vedno ene in iste probleme :))
<jodlajodla> -.-"
<CrazyLemon> yang catalyst = ati control center + drivers
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla možno da plymouth kaj je.. :)
<jodlajodla> o.o :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jodlajodla je đentlnmen...pozdrav prvo mene in pol ostalo srenjo :P
<sasa84> ups
<sasa84> yang
<sasa84> pardon
<sasa84> hitr prebrala :\
<sasa84> oj yang :D
<jodlajodla> lol :D
<jodlajodla> 	Option	    "TexturedVideoSync" "off" 	Option	    "Capabilities" "0x00000000" 	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
<jodlajodla> to je neki z driverji narobe -.-"
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla pol sm mel prav <CrazyLemon> jodla ti maš vedno ene in iste probleme :))
<CrazyLemon> :)
<jodlajodla> bom reinstallov
<jodlajodla> a je možn, da je treba pr "sh ati-.....-.run" ukazu uporabt sudo?
<jodlajodla> bom Å¡e sudo ponucov pa bomo pol vidl :)
<CrazyLemon> jodlajodla a vas na tehnični šoli učijo recimo 'branje tutorial' al kaj podobnega? :D
<CrazyLemon> ker vidim da vam ne gre lih to :D
<CrazyLemon> tutorialov*
<jodlajodla> od kje podatek za tehnično šolo? :D
 * CrazyLemon just knows stuff :)
<jodlajodla> ... from IPs?
<jodlajodla> lol
<jodlajodla> brb
<jodlajodla> back
<jodlajodla> zbrisu sm driverje, bom še enkrat probu naložit in če ne bo, bom pač ponovno na tistih dodatnih pristov :)
<jodlajodla> samo še zmer ne vem kko je možn imet z opensource driverji vključen compiz s posebnimi efekti? :D
<CrazyLemon> magic :))
<jodlajodla> epic :D
<jodlajodla> tehniška šola :)
<jodlajodla> Activity, Activity! :)
<aljosa> opa:D
<sasa84> evo mene ;)
<Alyosha> ewo tebe:D
<upd> evo vaju!
<Alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> oj Alyosha , oj upd  ;)
<sasa84> in...sta kej pridna? ;)
<Alyosha> preveč:D
<Alyosha> lih sem dal ubuntu na laptopa
<Alyosha> sem kar yadovoljen
<Alyosha> samo ta y me jebe:D
<upd> language, keyboard..
<Alyosha> lih rihtam tu ja
<Alyosha> smao kaj moram dat?
<Alyosha> slovenian US slovenian mam neki ydj
<Alyosha> čudna kombinacija
<upd> ja slo vse ane
<Alyosha> evo evo:D
<Alyosha> samo kaj treba kaj resetirat?
<Alyosha> ker y se ne dela
<sasa84> sj si tam naštimaš tipkovnco
<sasa84> ah, kaj vas bom jst učila... :P
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> sj bo
<Alyosha> ma kaj mu fali??
<Alyosha> iyberem slovenian tam
<Alyosha> in narisano use ql
<Alyosha> in pol ko iyberem ne dela
<Alyosha> ko dam show Å¡e enkrat kaye narobe
<Alyosha> ?
<sasa84> kaj pa če se odlogiraš?
<Alyosha> ma nevem ker ko iyberem mi preview kaže use ql
<Alyosha> dam ADD
<Alyosha> in ne dela
<Alyosha> pogledam tam SHOW
<Alyosha> in mi kaye s5 obrnjeno yz
<Alyosha> in piše samo Slovenia
<Alyosha> nič več US
<Alyosha> boh
<Alyosha> bo že
<Alyosha> :D
<sasa84> dj se odlogiri
<upd> to pa ne bo pomagal
<upd> :)
<sasa84> a mislš? ;)
<upd> vem :)
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> no no upd,... ;)
<sasa84> kaj pa če bo? ;)
<upd> dobiš seks zastonj
<sasa84> postav se v vrsto :P
<aljosa> ZZZdaj pa bo:D
<upd> haha ;)
<aljosa> je blo treba odlogirat res
<sasa84> wiiiii
<sasa84> looooooooool
<upd> auch haha omg
<sasa84> aljoša, tih bod!!
<aljosa> buu
<aljosa> :D
<sasa84> reč d je to sam fake...d te zajebava
<sasa84> piš y in z
<upd> dobr men to res nikol ni pomagal :D
<aljosa> hhaha
<upd> lol :)
<aljosa> ne samo res
<sasa84> <sasa84> dj se odlogiri
<sasa84> * Alyosha has quit (Quit: Lost terminal)
<sasa84> <upd> to pa ne bo pomagal
<sasa84> <upd> :)
<sasa84> <sasa84> a mislš? ;)
<sasa84> <upd> vem :)
<sasa84> <sasa84> hihi
<aljosa> sem dal prej tudi tam kao sistem rekognajz
<sasa84> <sasa84> no no upd,... ;)
<aljosa> al kaj je in to
<sasa84> <sasa84> kaj pa če bo? ;)
<aljosa> ni pomagalo nič
<sasa84> <upd> dobiš seks zastonj
<aljosa> dal logout login
<sasa84> <sasa84> postav se v vrsto :P
<aljosa> in dela
<aljosa> :D
<sasa84> * aljosa (~aljosa@89-212-50-29.static.t-2.net) has joined #ubuntu-si
<sasa84> <aljosa> ZZZdaj pa bo:D
<sasa84> poglej si chat :P
<Alyosha> nic
<Alyosha> grem
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> bbl
<sasa84> ;)
<Alyosha> glavno da ZZZZ dela
<sasa84> neeeeeeee, ne dela!!!
<Alyosha> aja
<Alyosha> ne dela
<Alyosha> yyy
<Alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> kul....bom mal razmisnla pa ti sporočim :P
<sasa84> zkaj ne dela :P
<upd> :))
<upd> res se je spremenu ta linux v zadnjih 3 letih
<upd> prej si se 2h jebal da je delal zdej se 10 minut
<sasa84> hahahaha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: problem z koverartist programom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4720/new/posts/
<Grega> cist za babe je postal :P
<upd> jup
<upd> !translate en sl growler
<Seniorita> growler
<upd> !translate en sl dead growler
<Seniorita> mrtve growler
<upd> !translate en sl dead growl
<Seniorita> mrtve Krčati
<upd> 0.o
<sasa84> fantje, lahkonočko ;)
<upd> goodnights
<Alyosha> upd: grown mislim da je plaziti se
<Alyosha> neki u tem smislu
<Alyosha> al ne?
<Alyosha> :D
<upd> Growling or growl is a low, guttural vocalization produced by predatory animals as a warning to others, as a sign of aggression, or to express anger. Low or dull rumbling noises may also be emitted by human beings when discontent with something. The human sound is often termed "groaning".
<Alyosha> :D
<upd> to bi nekak z mrtveci povezal
<upd> pa ne gre kao mrtveci k kričijo
<upd> whateva :)
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> kao javkajo neki u tem stilu
<Alyosha> :D
<upd> recimo
<Alyosha> nic
<Alyosha> grem jaz spat
 * Alyosha off
<CrazyLemon> lej tipa..že ob 10ih spat.. :D
<Grega> neki depresivn dan je :)
<CrazyLemon> a je? :)
<upd> provvv huuuudd jejeejejej
<upd> eeeeee
<CrazyLemon> no je ja..ker se moram učit pa se mi ne da :)
<Grega> oh, jaz bi se tud moral zacet pocasi
<Grega> 11.2 je izpit :S
<CrazyLemon> ker izpit pa maš
<Grega> modeli in odlocitveni sistemi
<CrazyLemon> ah...piflarija
<Grega> ja, saj zato..
<CrazyLemon> to je najbolš..sam če ni preveč snovi :D
<CrazyLemon> bolš k neki kar moraš razumet pa ne razumeš :D
<Grega> saj je kr ql profesor in da dejansko naloge in zelo malo teorije.. tako da ce prestudiras tiste enacbe ni tezav
<Grega> skorda bi lahko letos naredil :>
<Grega> evo, pravkar sem se prijavil
<CrazyLemon> aplavz prosim!
 * CrazyLemon ploska
<Grega> yeeesss!!!
<Grega> zadnic sem opazil, da je bila neka debata o ubuntu 11.nekaj.. a se da to kje downloadat?
<CrazyLemon> a bi se rad igral?
<CrazyLemon> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) Daily Build
<Grega> ne, pac upal bi, da dela
<CrazyLemon> današnji build :)
<Grega> ker imam en nettop na katerem ne dela nic.. (verjetno je kriv kernel)
<Grega> oz. dela debian, ampak ne zazna mrezne in bi moral prekopirat ene 10.000 paketkov in mi ni..
<CrazyLemon> i386 gre sam na usb kljucek..ne gre na cd :)
<Grega> ubuntu pa ne dela
<Grega> 703mb, budale
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> jah..kaj pričakuješ od alphe 2
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> -3mb?
<CrazyLemon> jah..zdej se jim ne gre lih tok za prostor..ker Å¡e ni za pripravljeno za produkcijo
<CrazyLemon> takrat k bo..bo blo 700 in manj :)
<Grega> bom to jutri probal.. ce ne pa debian, jebiga
<Grega> saj debian bo tud pocasi imel nov release, ce se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Grega> zamujajo, decembra bi ze naj bil release
<CrazyLemon> prasci
<CrazyLemon> tv tajm
<Grega> :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-27
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> re
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov mam en video zate :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ_VCGsGm5E
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Turpija
<CrazyLemon> :DDD
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> :DD
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Izšel je Libreoffice 3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4715/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> kaj folk sploh ne spi več :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1052-1: OpenJDK vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1052-1
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<bogdanov> re
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ja ce pa jst nism baksuz
<bogdanov> bakset nula 110 110
<bogdanov> JA FAKKKKK
<bogdanov> :_D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Uporabniški dnevi Ubuntu ta vikend na IRC-u  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4721/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lupastro: Prenosnik kot dostopna točka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4719/new/posts/
<upd> zdravo, uporabljate kaj libreoffice ?
<upd> če prav vidim je to isto/podobno kot ooo
<andrejz> ja precej podobno je, gelde na to da sta se par mesecev nazaj Å¡ele sforkala
<andrejz> ampak ima Libreoffice več novih stvari
<andrejz> od 10 featured novosti jih je 7 ekskluzivnih za LO, 3 pa so v LO in OO
<andrejz> ampak za večino ljudi nič takšnega da bi si morali glavo razbijat zaradi tega
<upd> aja, no ql, za testirat bo :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] N3jc: Prenosnik kot dostopna točka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4719/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<andrejz> lo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<JezShrusko> !translate sl en pesek
<Seniorita> sand
<JezShrusko> kako v gimp, ko s kapalko zajemam barve vidim barvno paleto, tam se spremeni v majhnem kvadratku k sta dva, samo ko na tist kliknem se odpre barvna paleta/okno, samo tukaj se pa ne spreminja ko zajemam barve ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Izšel je Libreoffice 3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4715/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Izšel je Libreoffice 3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4715/new/posts/
<miha> dan
<miha> bo kdo probu http://www.wolfey.si/novice.apk
<CrazyLemon> JezShrusko men se zdi da moraš shift + neki pritisnit da ti doda barvo v barvno paleto
<JezShrusko> oki doki super dbest
<CrazyLemon> sj maš spodi hinte..al pa pejt v lastnosti kapalke pa precekiri možnosti :)
<JezShrusko> ija
<JezShrusko> dj mi Å¡e povej kako odprem okno za plasti
<JezShrusko> spet mi je zginlo
<CrazyLemon> uh..pozabu :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Izšel je Libreoffice 3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4715/new/posts/
<Alyosha> gutten tag
<JezShrusko> žene pijejo tableta, a muškarci pivo
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> pizda kje je uni fajl od sudo
<Alyosha> da dodam userja?
<Alyosha> sudoers al kako je ze
<Alyosha> jebemga
<Alyosha> :D
<Alyosha> rešu:D
<Alyosha> kaj uporabljate na linuxu za html urejevalnik
<Alyosha> kao dreamweaver
<Alyosha> ?
<Grega> o/
<Alyosha> o/ ?
<Grega> ne bi vedel za orodja podobna dreamweaverju, ampak jaz pisem html/js/css/python kodo v nano in vim
<Alyosha> ja to ja:D
<Alyosha> samo tko pride prav kdaj kašen progy tudi ki ti malo pomaga
<Alyosha> kašno kodo predlaga sam al kj
<Alyosha> kaj je nek eclipse al neki
<Alyosha> ?
<Alyosha> al sem zablodu
<Grega> verjetno tudi eclipse, ja
<Grega> drugace imas za vim plugine ki ti predlagajo kodo (npr html tage) in ti celotno kodo ustrezno obarvajo
<Grega> ampak vim je pac.. treba se ga je navadit
<Alyosha> aha aha
<Alyosha> moram malo to preštudirat še:D
<Grega> tudi v nano lahko obarvas kodo..
<Alyosha> ?
<Alyosha> kako
<Alyosha> z nekimi plugini al kj
<Grega> ja, nek config file mores napisat
<JezShrusko> !google ubuntu html ide
<Seniorita> Geany - A Perfect Programming IDE | Ubuntu News http://www.ubuntunews.info/geany-perfect-programming-ide
<Grega> http://freethegnu.wordpress.com/2007/06/23/nano-shortcuts-syntax-highlight-and-nanorc-config-file-pt2/
<JezShrusko> 1+
<Seniorita> Nano &#8211; Shortcuts, syntax highlight and .nanorc config file &#8211; pt2 &laquo; The GNU of Life, the Universe and Everything
<Grega> no.. jaz pac uporabljam ta dva editorja, ker vecima codam remote (preko ssh)..
<Alyosha> ja sj za kaj popravit je super za cel web delat se  mi zdi pa malo tko:D sj se navadiš no
<Alyosha> da prečekiram te linke:D
<CrazyLemon> !google youtube ubuntu slovenija ubuntu one
<Seniorita> YouTube - Ubuntu Slovenija VideoVodič#2 - namestitev/odstranitev ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt92lcnmn5Y
<CrazyLemon> o jebemti
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Grega> oh, fuck it.. zdaj bom namestil "asus linux"
<Grega> :S
<CrazyLemon> you go girl!
<Grega> kernel panic
<Grega> pizda to ni logicno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Izšel je Libreoffice 3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4715/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<JezShrusko> !google if(noVoice == youtube(search "tutorial")) rm -rf video && echo "Fuck you"
<Seniorita> SurfTheChannel - Gaming http://www.surfthechannel.com/cat/61399.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Izšel je Libreoffice 3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4715/new/posts/
<yang> o libreoffice
<eMarek> hi
<eMarek> kdo tukaj?
<andrejz> ja
<eMarek> en vprašanje
<eMarek> uporabljam ubuntu 10.04 v katerem je privzet NetworkManager Applet 0.8
<eMarek> je pa sedaj že NetworkManager Applet 0.8.1 zunaj, ki ima now feature
<eMarek> Bluetooth Dial-Up Networking (DUN)
<eMarek> kar bi men včasih prav prišel
<eMarek> je kakšen enostaven način kako updejtam network manager applet, ali to ne bo šlo tako enostavno?
<andrejz> itak da lahko
<andrejz> samo najdi ppa
<andrejz> za network manager je tale - ppa:network-manager/ppa
<andrejz> nadgradiš na 0.8.2
<andrejz> hm
<andrejz> https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=
<andrejz> tale ima za vse različice razen za lucid
<Seniorita> PPA for Network-manager : “Network-manager” team
<andrejz> tole lahko uproabiš
<andrejz> https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk?field.series_filter=lucid
<andrejz> samo so daily builds
<Seniorita> NetworkManager daily trunk builds for ubuntu : “Network-manager” team
<andrejz> kar pomeni da niso nujno stabilni
<eMarek> s tem se raje nebi igral
<eMarek> koliko razumem na tej strani http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/
<Seniorita> NetworkManager - Linux Networking made Easy
<eMarek> je 0.8.1 stable
<eMarek> ob desni strani sta dva linka
<eMarek> NetworkManager in network-manager-applet
<eMarek> kakšna je razlika
<andrejz> eno je program, ki dejansko dela
<andrejz> applet pa je tisto kar ti vidiš v gnome panel in s tem upravljaš prvi program
<eMarek> potem jaz potrebujem samo applet?
<andrejz> oboje
<eMarek> torej če iz teh dveh strani:http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/NetworkManager/0.8/ http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/network-manager-applet/0.8/
<Seniorita> ftp.gnome.org
<eMarek> potegnm dol release iz 22.julija 2010
<eMarek> bo ql?
<andrejz> mislim da bi moglo bit
<eMarek> uf... to bo treba Å¡e komplajlat :S
<JezShrusko> kaj pa če bi enostavno update in upgrade naredil ?
<JezShrusko> pri meni je že 0.8.1, kar pomeni da je že v ppa ...
<andrejz> ja če greš na 10.10, jo dobiš
<eMarek> ja  vem...
<eMarek> sem bil tam
<eMarek> pa mi je bil 10.04 bolj všeč :d
<JezShrusko> aja ups, to sem zgrešil, no verjetno je kakšna možnost, da se to avtomatsko prenese tud če ni 1010
<eMarek> update/upgrade ne naredi nič kar se tiče posodobitve NM
<eMarek> ja res je za lucid daily build s katerem se pa raje ne igram
<eMarek> nč, očitno bo kar ostalo tako kot je :/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Izšel je Libreoffice 3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4715/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://androidcommunity.com/android-2-3-gingerbread-hits-the-htc-hero-20110123/
<Seniorita> Android 2.3 Gingerbread hits&#8230; the HTC Hero?! | Android Community
<CrazyLemon> mmmmm..so close..i can smell it coming :D
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Youtube & Flash  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4712/new/posts/
<alyosha> hlow
<alyosha> wsap
<andrejpan> ima kdo kakšen stream za tekmo sedaj??
<alyosha> kašna tekma je?
<alyosha> basket?
<andrejpan> da, Å¡estnajstina finala eurolige
<alyosha> ja to sem prej slišal po radiju
<alyosha> zgodovinska tekma za olimpijo:D
<alyosha> usaj tko je reku:D
<alyosha> kaj ne prenaša noben?
<andrejpan> zal je tudi zgodovina povezana z denarjem...
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, juhuuuu
<alyosha> ja zdravo šaška:D
<alyosha> kako smo kaj
<alyosha> si kupla avto?:D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ja, tvojga hehe
<sasa84> za dva jurja :D
<alyosha> ja samo sj sem ti rkeu da mojga s ene splača:D
<alyosha> sploh...Å¡e za dva jurija:D
<alyosha> edino če ti ga vržejo u hrbet:DD
<alyosha> samo kako je ubuntu userfrendly
<alyosha> praw presenetljivo:D
<alyosha> u primerjavi z linuxom izpred 10 let ni za goovorit:D
 * Grega pravkar namesca winxp
<alyosha> :DD
 * neett_ slaps grega
<Grega> kaj naj, ce nic druga ne dela.. ubuntu 9.04, 10.10, 11.04, debian 5.0, 6.0, gentoo.. freebsd dela, ampak je flash v kurcu..
<Grega> saj z malo srece tud win ne bo delal :>
<alyosha> kako nic ne dela?
<alyosha> na čemu to?
<Grega> pac kernel panic..
<neett_> ja kam to nameščaš sploh  ja? :)
<neett_> na pecikl ?
<Grega> asus eeebox b202
<alyosha> eee
<alyosha> :DD
<Grega> eeeeeee
<alyosha> kaj original kaj naj bi blo gor?
<alyosha> al prodajajo samo brez nič=
<alyosha> ?
<Grega> nek asus linux, ki isto ne dela
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> samo pol je pa verjetno kaj z eee-jem narobe
<alyosha> ker uno bi skoraj da moglo delat
<alyosha> sem pa slišal da mafolk precej problemow z temi
<Grega> finta je, ker je ubuntu 9.04 delal 100% OK.. odkar sem pa namestil 10.10 pa vec ne dela nic.. in danes sem se bios flashal, ampak isto sranje
<alyosha> minilaptopi
<Grega> zdaj bom dal gor winxp.. potem pa leti na servis
<alyosha> eee ja ni druge:D
<alyosha> kaj je zakaj drugače?
<Grega> dal sem ga cez diagnostiko (za ram in diskÅ) ampak ne najde napak..
<alyosha> jaz se ze eno 2 leti pripravljam da nabavim enega od the
<alyosha> minijev
<Grega> meni je ql, ker ga imam prikljucenega na plazmo 127cm :) ..ampak.. ce ne dela ze pol leta :>
<Grega> zdaj sem ga imel raje pol leta izkljucenega kot da bi dal gor win, ampak.. tokrat je bill zmagal.. ceprav ni nic zasluzil :)
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> bill bill ja
<alyosha> ma suepr so tej mali ne
<alyosha> ker ga daš skoraj u žep
<Grega> eeebox ni laptop
<alyosha> kaj box je drugače ko eeepc?
<alyosha> !google asus eeebox
<Seniorita> ASUS Eee Box - Streamlined, Efficient and Environmentally Sound http://event.asus.com/eeepc/microsites/eeebox/en/index.html
<Grega> pc je laptop, ne?
<alyosha> eeepc je laptop ja
<alyosha> mini
<alyosha> aaa lej
<alyosha> to je to:D
<alyosha> sem mislu da je pač neka varjanta laptopa tudi to
<Grega> no, to pa je samo "kista"
<alyosha> lih gledam ja
<alyosha> zanimivo to
<alyosha> mikromachines:D
<alyosha> malo neumesna ma ste slišali da pride Duke vn aprila:D
<alyosha> po kolko 12 letih prestavljanja:D
<hrga> cool
<alyosha> boš lahko risal neprimirne grafite listal revije za odrasle in ubijal prašičje policaje:D
<alyosha> samo pomoje bo kr razočaranje
<JezShrusko> yees
<alyosha> samo bomo vidli
<alyosha> zna bit razočaranje
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> najbolj pričakovana igrica usah časow
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tudi najdlje:D
<JezShrusko> v 12y jo bi jest sam naredil :)
<alyosha> hahaha samo res:D
<alyosha> kaj obstaja Adobe CS suite za linux
<alyosha> ?
<hrga> nop
<alyosha> se mi je kr zdelo
<alyosha> samo čudno glede na to da mac je neka varjanta tudi linuxa
<hrga> mac ma cocoa framework, ki ga drugi linuxi nimajo
<alyosha> a tako
<alyosha> sj se mi je zdelo da ni nič od tega samo tko
<alyosha> aja ubistvu lahko pa bi
<alyosha> naredu preko te kombinacije winemulator
<alyosha> in tam lawfal adobe
<alyosha> al negre niti to?
<hrga> eden bi mogu naredit sodobno verzijo anticefurja, kjer bi strelal murkote
<alyosha> :DD
<hrga> ka mislite da bi me ker politik lahko tozil, ce bi ga dal v svojo igro not kao anticefur ?
<alyosha> sj mislim da ni blo tko tezko nardit za duka mapo in to
<alyosha> samo nekdo bi si mogu uzet čas en vikend
<alyosha> :d
<alyosha> mah to z tozbami pa je treba obvezno prašat odvetnika
<alyosha> samo sigurno je kaka fora
<alyosha> da mu daš neko piko na faco in kao to ni on
<alyosha> kašna fora je sigurno da bi jih lahko ponucal
<alyosha> bi pa igrica sigurno bla popularna zelo:D
<hrga> a niso neke face od Janeza Janse z krili v anticefurju?
<alyosha> nebi vedu
<alyosha> http://izklop.com/?url=links/start&a=open&id=67795
<alyosha> :DD
<Seniorita> Izklop | �tajerski PIMP pod drobnogledom policije
<alyosha> ma tip je huud
<alyosha> ispade ko da je zajebancija mona:D
<alyosha> hahaha oni majo Japonske kondome izredno tanke:D
<alyosha> 20mikrone
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> folku dogaja:D
<Grega> zakon
<alyosha> hud je tip:D
<Grega> tak mors bit, ce hoces kaj..
<Grega> se tozit bi moral drzavo, da so ga zaprli
<Grega> za 10min eur, ker mu je posel izpadel za 2 dni :>
<Grega> mio*
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> to lahko samo zidar:D
<alyosha> in njegovi pajdaši:D
<alyosha> kaj je kašna varjanta iz slovenije oziroma tu bliznje okolice letalo u minhen?
<alyosha> oz. kako se najbolj splača it gor?
<andrejz> vlak
<andrejz> če maš čas
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> vlak je drag
<alyosha> sem Å¡el ze enkrat
<alyosha> 50€ u eno smir
<alyosha> pa ni rabu tolko časa
<alyosha> dobrih 5h
<Grega> a letalo pa mislis da bo 20eur?
<alyosha> ja kašen easyjet bi znal bit ja:D
<alyosha> če je do madrida povratna 80€
<alyosha> nekj
<alyosha> ee
<andrejz> ja, pol pa takse dodaš pa maš 200€
<alyosha> z taxami
<andrejz> čist odvisno je kako naletiš
<alyosha> jaa ja pa prej je treba rez. use
<alyosha> ma ne sj najboljše bo z avtom
<alyosha> če si u dveh se ze splača
<andrejz> drgač pa je tako da obstajajo ljudje, ki furajo ljudi s kombijem do munchna na letališče
<alyosha> ja to vem neki ja
<alyosha> lih gledam na googlu pa so neke kombinacije
<alyosha> 80 90€ povratna
<alyosha> še meni ne rabi do letališča ampak u center
<alyosha> oz. nekje gor
<alyosha> obrobje mesta tudi lahko
<alyosha> bo kr to pomoje najboljše
<urh> u munchen mas z avtom 5 ur
<alyosha> tako nekako ja
<alyosha> pa pomoje prideš za ene 120€ gor in nazaj?
<alyosha> sj kaj mas u nemciji
<alyosha> en tunel plačaš
<alyosha> cestnin ni kolkor se spomnem
<alyosha> pa vinjeta u awstriji
<Grega> ce mislis it z letalom kamorkoli iz munchna.. ne it z avtom
<alyosha> kolko so sigurni te podatki na viamichellin?
<Grega> tja se gre, nazaj pa bos umrl
<alyosha> ne ne grem u  munchen in gor ostanem:D
<alyosha> ne grem naprej
<alyosha> viamichellin pravi 90€ u eno smir
<alyosha> benz. cestnina in vinjeta
<alyosha> use
<alyosha> bomo vidli:D
<alyosha> letala pa ni iz nikjer tu okoli...je verjetno preblizu:D
<alyosha> kje se izklopi al nastavi al karkoli te da mi ne podčrtuje besed
<CrazyLemon> uuuuu munchen..najbolše pivo ever!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tip bi pil pivo
<alyosha> ta crazy:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  kje nastavim to
<CrazyLemon> res stari..najbolše pivo pa zelje !
<alyosha> da mi ne podčutuje
<Grega> cist je nor, pa se polnoleten ni!
<alyosha> sj
<alyosha> usaj da bi bil
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> settings -> preferences
<alyosha> do tam sem najdu:D
<CrazyLemon> input box
<alyosha> ammm
<alyosha> ni tega input boxa
<alyosha> ??
<alyosha> system>preferences
<CrazyLemon> itak da je..na levi strani menija
<Grega> en gleda ubuntu, en pa windows :>>
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> oba gledava ubuntu :)
<Grega> ne ne
<Grega> en gleda windows xp, drugi pa windows 7
<Grega> :))
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> aja mona
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja mona
<alyosha> jz iskaw u ubuntuju ne u xchatu
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hud
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<alyosha> grem rajsi peljat psa en giro:D
 * alyosha off
<CrazyLemon> pojdi ja
<alyosha> grem walkat doga
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> gre dog tebe walkat ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, wiiiiiiiiiiii :Dž
<CrazyLemon> wiiiiiiiii
<sasa84> :P
 * sasa84 išče postrv za CrazyLemon ...
<CrazyLemon> postrv? orado pls!
<sasa84> pf
<sasa84> Å¡koda orade
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> res je :/
<CrazyLemon> kr girico vzemi!
<sasa84> bomo najdl kšno girico :D
<CrazyLemon> pa še mal moke pa olja tut ..da jo lahk pohaš :D
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> a maš rad ribice?
<CrazyLemon> d0h
 * CrazyLemon je riba!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> kdaj si rojen? :P
<CrazyLemon> v 'ribjem' času :D
<Grega> car
<CrazyLemon> :$
<sasa84> povej no CrazyLemon :D
<CrazyLemon> why? :D
<sasa84> d bom vedla kdaj ti voščt ;)
<CrazyLemon> to je internetz! tukaj se ne deli osebnih informacij!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, midva sva si še dost bl oseben stvari izročala no... :P
<sasa84> mislm...ne bit zdj nek zategnen no
<CrazyLemon> a sva? :D like..? :D
<sasa84> ja sj veš no...
<sasa84> nočm kle govort...k sva na internetu :P
<CrazyLemon> my point exactly!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> saj noben ne gleda!
<sasa84> mislm...lohk bi me privat kliknu pa povedu :P
<sasa84> ooo, bogdan ej Å¡ou
<sasa84> :(
<Grega> seveda, ker take pises!
<sasa84> Grega :(
<sasa84> lohk bi mal support furu
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> o Å¡iiiiiit
<sasa84> ker hud nick
<sasa84> JezShrusko, hahahah... CAR!!!
<JezShrusko> :)
<sasa84> :)
<Grega> jaz sem ze celo zivljenje support! tudi jaz sem clovek! tudi jaz imam potrebe!
<sasa84> Grega, al mamo vsi potrebe :P
<CrazyLemon> pust veliko pa malo potrebo pr miru! o tem se ne govori na internetz!!
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri tem http://bowel-movement.org/
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Seniorita> Bowel Movement Information &#038; Resources | Bowel Movement
<Grega> phhh, neki tekst, daj raje nekaj s slikami
<sasa84> Grega, woot! :D
<Grega> :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<JezShrusko> omggg
<JezShrusko> ker c# geek tu ?
 * CrazyLemon pukes
<JezShrusko> haha
<CrazyLemon> mene čaka še 'seminarska' iz C# :(
<JezShrusko> ti jo jest naredim
<JezShrusko> sam sej mi še eno hruško
<CrazyLemon> za kok?
<JezShrusko> dam dve mal
<JezShrusko> mel
<JezShrusko> kaj pa je za naredit ?
<JezShrusko> kaj to za opisat ?
<JezShrusko> al naloge al kaj
<CrazyLemon> naah.. implementirat neki
<JezShrusko> like ?
<CrazyLemon> maš en template..in notr moraš implementirat
<CrazyLemon> em..neki..pozabu sm kaj..sj mam pdfje
<JezShrusko> lohk mi pošlješ pa pogledam če znam, pa se zmeniva..
<CrazyLemon> ok se bova zmenla enkrat
<JezShrusko> ql.
<sasa84> JezShrusko, haha...res hudo :D
<JezShrusko> a maš kakšno hruško zame :D
<JezShrusko> bla
<Grega> ona ima dve jabolki
<sasa84> mam
<Grega> :)
<JezShrusko> kako se že reče uni metodi k sebe kliče
<sasa84> JezShrusko, a češpljice tud papaš? :Dž
<JezShrusko> haha .. .:D
<JezShrusko> ja nabodem jih
<JezShrusko> na bodice..
<sasa84> uuu
<sasa84> not good :\
<JezShrusko> haha
<sasa84> prvič boli, drugič pa je mal ...mal mal :)
<sasa84> haha
<Grega> rekurzivna funkcija npr?
<sasa84> lol
<JezShrusko> Grega ja točno hvala ljubavi
<JezShrusko> heh
<sasa84> khm!
<sasa84> a Grega je tvoja ljubavi??? :D
<sasa84> čikpavza...brb
<JezShrusko> as fovš
<Grega> vse jo moti..
<JezShrusko> youp
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> evo mene
<JezShrusko> wb
<sasa84> oh...jaz bom šla počas kr spat...sm tko nek zmatrana
<JezShrusko> heh
<sasa84> ceu dan sm bla na faxu...
<Grega> zakaj, ljubo dete, zakaj
<sasa84> oh...knjižnica, bla pri mentorju, somentorju...
<sasa84> nč...grem u mižiland
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<JezShrusko> čaoo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Povrnitev izgubljene namestitve  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4716/new/posts/
<Grega> a je kdo tu?
<CrazyLemon> vejš da!
<Jorky> a je kdo še pokonc mogoče
<Jorky> eno pomoč bi rabu
<CrazyLemon> Pokliči 112!
<Jorky> :)
<Jorky> ma neki me microsd zajebava
<Jorky> nevem kako nardit da lahko pišeš po njem
<Jorky> sam bere
<CrazyLemon> mountaj ga kot read/write :)
<Jorky> kako pa to nardiš?
<CrazyLemon> hm.. "mount -rw /dev/neki /mnt/media/" ?
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu..nism še nikoli mountal rw..je že po defaultu vedno pisalo :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa dodaš microsd v fstab..ter dodaš flage za 'rw' in nato sam preprosto mountaš
<Jorky> joj Å¡e s tem se morm zajebavat
<Jorky> a ni kake druge opcije
<Jorky> lažje
<Grega> pomoje bi tud moralo bit po defaultu tw
<Grega> rw
<Jorky> ja vem pa ni
<Grega> a nimajo nekateri SDji nekega "lock" gumbka? da ni kaj takega..
<Jorky> ni ni sem preveru
<CrazyLemon> misliš podobno k diskete? men se zdi da majo ja
<CrazyLemon> ob strani je
<Jorky> majo
<Jorky> sam ni v tem problem
<Jorky> ker sem dal na unlock gumbek
<Grega> kak pa je error? mogoce je kaj s permissionsi..
<Jorky> ma mal me razjezi kadar je na linuxu kako tako sranje za čist neki brezveznega
<Grega> ce probas pisat kot root?
<Jorky> da si še muske ne morm gor naložit
<Jorky> tud če pišem kot root noče
<Grega> ves kak bedno bi bilo, ce bi vse delalo :)
<Grega> daj pokazi nek error, da ga pogooglamo
<CrazyLemon> dmesg npr
<CrazyLemon> lahk pogledaš
<CrazyLemon> al pa syslog če je kaj pametnega
<Jorky> dmesg /media/...?
<CrazyLemon> čeprav dvomim da bo kaj takega :)
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> 'dmesg'
<CrazyLemon> thats it
<Jorky> sorry sam na ubuntu se nč ne znajdem
<Grega> al pa kr 'cp nekaj /to/microsd'
<Jorky> ti bom dal cel dmesg na paste bin
<Jorky> moment
<CrazyLemon> ma ne rabiš cel
<CrazyLemon> ježešmarija!
<CrazyLemon> dmesg ma okrog 200 vrstic
<CrazyLemon> ne bom vsega gledal!
<CrazyLemon> Grega ti boš :D
<Grega> ja, zadnjih 20 vrstic pa res :>
<CrazyLemon> prašanje je kdaj je dal microsd not..ter kdaj je probal kopirat :D
<Grega> dok ne bo tukaj parsal.. pol se teh ne bom :)
<CrazyLemon> če je to blo 30min nazaj..20min bo premal :D
<CrazyLemon> 20vrstic*
<Jorky> http://pastebin.ca/2040608
<Seniorita> pastebin - Mine - post number 2040608
<CrazyLemon> Write Protect is on
<Grega> [   53.086179] sd 6:0:0:2: [sde] Write Protect is on
<Grega> heh, ja
<Grega> :)
<Jorky> ja sam kako če mam na kartici naštiman gumbek na unlock
<Jorky> ne Å¡tekam
<Grega> http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-user/218231-microsd-card-mounts-read-only-2.html
<Seniorita> MicroSD card mounts read-only - Page 2 - Linux Archive
<Jorky> thnx
<Grega> hm, ni resitve
<Grega> :)
<Grega> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-70567.html
<Seniorita> Can't mount my SD Card - Sony Touch - Linux [Archive]  - MobileRead Forums
<Jorky> thnx
<Grega> torej.. ce probas mountat /dev/sde1 .. ?
<Jorky> sam moment
<CrazyLemon> seveda prvo moraš umount-at :)
<Jorky> ma bom probal čene pa jutr
<Jorky> mal je že pozno
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> hvala za pomoč vseen
<CrazyLemon> ker izgovor :>
<Grega> pozno? mislih.. hitro?
<Grega> :>
<Jorky> zdej bom najprej probu na telefonu formatirat kartico
<Grega> CrazyLemon: napisi nekaj, da vidim ce dela :) http://collabedit.com/uw8m8
<Grega> haha
<Grega> "s" ?!
<CrazyLemon> em..to nism js dodal :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm samo dal 'unknown'
<Grega> ql, mi je vsec
<CrazyLemon> tko da tist 's' si verjetno ti napisal.. :D
<Grega> no.. sem se vstrasil, da je to bil tvoj prispevek
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> haha..ne ni bil..sm mislu da boš nek h4x0r kode napisal
<CrazyLemon> pa sm pol vidu da je kr pri 's' ostalo :D
<Grega> ebebe
<CrazyLemon> a tale collabedit tudi kompajla ter zalaufa kodo?
<Grega> jaz sem ravnokar nasel to.. ampak mislim da ne
<CrazyLemon> al je tole samo za group coding
<Grega> samo tekst je..
<CrazyLemon> napsy ve za eno k ti tudi zalaufa če se ne motim :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-28
<Grega> "history" je ql, ko das play in ti pokaze kako je tekst nastajal
<CrazyLemon> cool..a ti napiše kdo je kaj pisal?
<CrazyLemon> ker pol lahk vidiš kdo je napisal tist 's' :D
<Grega> ti si ga!
<CrazyLemon> ne ki ne
<Grega> :)
<Grega> tukaj so vsi na "a"... jaz sem ze cist zmeden :)
<Grega> andrej, angelcek, aljosa, se en andrej..
<Grega> nek a z nekimi stevilkami.. phhhh
<CrazyLemon> ja..pa r3d33m3r..je sicer na R ampak je 'andrej' v real lajf :D
<Grega> prevec a-jev je.. daj malo cistko naredi :>
<CrazyLemon> /ban a*!*@*
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> "banan si!" "zakaj?" "ker si A!"
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<CrazyLemon> 'ker si A*!'
<Grega> ja :)
<Grega> "to ni fer!" "reci mami!"
<Grega> ah, nic, spat..
<Grega> noc
<CrazyLemon> enjoy..js pa brat o ipsecu *bruh*
<CrazyLemon> n8
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> lejga ajvana
<bogdanov> o kesi
<bogdanov> legenda
<CrazyLemon> o evome grem :D
<bogdanov> a spavat
<CrazyLemon> pa spavat ja..ne bom Å¡ou marjetice pobirat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> zdele sm gledu u prvo
<bogdanov> mike tyson
<bogdanov> 1995letnik
<bogdanov> dobr film
<CrazyLemon> js pa gledu the fighter
<CrazyLemon> tudi dobr film :D
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> poglej si :)
<CrazyLemon> ajde..noc :)
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :>
<teardrop> lo
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<andrejz> živjo saša
<andrejz> kako? :p
<sasa84> ooo andrej :)
<sasa84> ej, ma kr gre...pa ti? kaj kej počneš? :P
<andrejz> ti ne boš uganila .. prevajam
<sasa84> že dolg cajta se nisva tipkala
<sasa84> uuu, a ti prevajaš al kaj? kaj pa, to kšne knjige al kaj? :P
<andrejz> tud tud
<sasa84> fajn
<sasa84> pa to za keš al sam tko iz lastnega veselja? :P
<andrejz> ja fajn bi blo za keš začet :)
<sasa84> sej jaz tud včasih kej prevedem... tko mi je 1x en tip reku pa... :P
<sasa84> mal za šport pač :P
<teardrop> lo
<sasa84> ol
<sasa84> Sky[x], ;)
<Sky[x]> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Zaslon potemni po 5 minutah  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4722/new/posts/
<upd> !translate en sl puny
<Seniorita> slabi
<angelcek> sasa84
<angelcek> :>
<sasa84> oj ;)
<angelcek> kje si ljubavi?:)
<zdobersek> Fuck yeah, kista je prisla!
<angelcek> kista?:)
<zdobersek> compjter
<zdobersek> v delih sicer, bo treba sestavit
<sasa84> hm hm hmmmmmmm
<sasa84> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Zaslon potemni po 5 minutah  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4722/new/posts/
<upd> nj mi kdo če ma program najde ta komad .. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuCtTq0P8CM
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Sunglasses on Beach in Gimp
<CrazyLemon> upd kok daš? :>
<upd> ne bom te pretepu.
<upd> je dost ?
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> no deal..pol si kr sam poišči :))
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vfq9KeShQLE    da ne boš jokal :))
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Attack Attack! - Interlude
<upd> hvala.
<sasa84> upd, a ta štanc iščeš?
<upd> ja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: spletna banka ( gorenjska banka )  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4585/new/posts/
<upd> !translat en sl bias
<upd> !translate en sl bias
<upd> d0
<Seniorita> pristranskosti
<upd> h
<upd> !google texture bias wiki
<Seniorita> UE3:Texture (UDK) - Unreal Wiki http://wiki.beyondunreal.com/UE3:Texture_(UDK)
<sasa84> alyosha in da haus!!!
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> yo yo:D
<alyosha> internet me s5 zajebava jebemti internet
<CrazyLemon> luzar!
<CrazyLemon> amis ftw :))
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  pst
<alyosha> :D
 * sasa84 ma siol :P
<sasa84> alyosha, a ti maš t-2? :P
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/a/nFzgS
<Seniorita> Windows Guy Tries Unix - Imgur
<alyosha> optiko mamo ja
<alyosha> do pred par dni je dealo super
<alyosha> :/
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu je vsega kriv :/
<alyosha> ahhaa
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> tudi na winih ne dela ql
<alyosha> ubistvu na ubuntuju dela Å¡e kr uredu
<alyosha> na winih bolj slabo
<CrazyLemon> ma dobro..to zato ker wini sux :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> jaz vam zdj pišem iz 7ke :P
<CrazyLemon> omg!
<CrazyLemon> /ban sasa84!*@*
<sasa84> zajebavam se no :P
<sasa84> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> too late!
<sasa84> pfffff
<yang> ojla
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mogu bi bit op :P
<CrazyLemon> prosim?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> lp yang
<sasa84> yang je v službi ;)
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ni!
<sasa84> oj yang :)
<sasa84> ja pa je...
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> yang, a si v službi? ;)
<CrazyLemon> lies lies lies!
<sasa84> a-a
<CrazyLemon> zdej se bo zlagal samo zato ker si ga ti to vprašala...in ker bi ti rad zlezel v hlačke!
<sasa84> če mi je prej reku, d gre u službo :P
<yang> a ves na kaj me spominja moja sluzba na un komad "kuca poso poso kuca"
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, al niso vsi taki kt ti ;)
<sasa84> koča posooo poooosooo kučaaaa
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> yang kaj pa počneš? :)
<CrazyLemon> koča poso poso kuča...torej iz vikenda na delo in iz dela domov :))
<yang> delam
<sasa84> vidš CrazyLemon :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Zaslon potemni po 5 minutah  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4722/new/posts/
<alyosha> ee ja niso lahke:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  kaj lahko na tem chatu nastavim timestamp
<alyosha> neki sem gledal pa ni videt
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> in me ful moti da ni
<CrazyLemon> aljosha a maš ti očala gor :D
<CrazyLemon> vse maš v preferences :D
<alyosha> nimam ne:D
<CrazyLemon> v textbox meniju maš spodaj lepo napisano 'timestamps' :D
<alyosha> hebemga:D
<alyosha> sem najdu zdj ja
<alyosha> uciraj newem kako nisem vidu:d
<yang> alyosha v irssi lahko timestamp  nastavis a si probal quassel
<CrazyLemon> napsy si naredu/napisal seminarsko za kpov? :)
<upd> !translate sl en platno
<Seniorita> canvas
<alyosha> yang:  sem že rešu:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  si Å¡ow po pico:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha a-a..js dobim pico za 4.6€ ..ampak je tko ogromna da jo dva komaj pojesta :D ..tko da se mi ne splača it v mercator po pice :)
<alyosha> ma kje ti dobis pico za 4,6€ da dva ne pojesta
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jz jo pojem sam
<alyosha> zdj po kosilu brez problema:D
<CrazyLemon> ah kje..js komaj dva kosa pojem..ker je res huge
<CrazyLemon> v mlinčku majo te pice :)
<alyosha> ma kje?
<alyosha> mlinčku pice?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<alyosha> ma neki že pečene ti jo samo pogreje al kako?
<alyosha> ti jo spečejo praw?
<alyosha> si jedukdaj gor halo katra al kaj je ze:D
<alyosha> u lj
<CrazyLemon> pečena ja :) ne bodo surove ti dali :D
<alyosha> ki je 10€ in je res huge
<CrazyLemon> v lj sm jedu že kr dosti pic...ampak niso nič posebnega :)
<alyosha> ja ma če je pečena že uno 6h nazaj in jo samo grejejo?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče zato ker so vedno bli študentski boni
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hhe to mozno ja
<alyosha> ki ti ravim una je bla huuuuge
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne..prav pečena je :D
<CrazyLemon> v foculusu imajo tudi velike pice :)
<alyosha> praw uno ko sem dobu mi ni blo cudno
<CrazyLemon> ampak tle v mlinčku je en kos 2€..če pa naročiš celo je 6€
<alyosha> mi ni blo jasno
<alyosha> mona:d
<CrazyLemon> samo ki mam js popust :)
<alyosha> hehehe
<alyosha> ma je dobra?
<alyosha> mislim tko ql neka
<CrazyLemon> ql je ql :)
<alyosha> ni neki una socjalna
<alyosha> kot smo dobili u osnowni:d
<CrazyLemon> samo zelenjavna ni tako dobra :)
<CrazyLemon> ne ne..kr pošteni kosi so..pa ni neki tanka pa to..kr poštena pica je :)
<yang> pri nas v piramidi so pice po 4 eur in se od ene dva najesta
<alyosha> ma ne mi neke zelenjavne:D to nemora bit dobro sploh
<CrazyLemon> yang  a dobiš sam testo pa pomi gor?? :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: ma pejdi pogledat usaj uno u merc
<alyosha> bos widu
<CrazyLemon> ker za 4€ nism še vidu pice..razen če niso bli boni v igri :)
<alyosha> meni so hude res
<CrazyLemon> alyosha em..kje pa jo majo? tam pri pečenih piščancih?
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> pri kruhu
<alyosha> praw kao picerija
<alyosha> nek štajerc smešen dela
<CrazyLemon> hm..kaj to neki novega al kaj
<CrazyLemon> ker prej nism vidu tega :)
<alyosha> ma kdaj si bil u mercu na zadnje?
<alyosha> tko kašno leto je.D
<yang> ne super pica je
<CrazyLemon> alyosha hm..par tednov nazaj
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da ne hodim tam okrog kruha kaj dosti :D
<alyosha> i nti meni če mam očala gor:p
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> ma meni diši cel merkator ko grem
<alyosha> vedno moram uzet Å¡e pico:D
<CrazyLemon> pa sej to mi je čudno..ki mi nikoli ni dišala pica tam :D
<CrazyLemon> sam uni piščanci pa rebrca :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> ja ma to je naprej
<alyosha> tam od rib Å¡e naprej
<alyosha> praw zraven kruha
<alyosha> zraven slaščis
<CrazyLemon> bom res mogu it prečekirat :D
<upd> d0h, kak v gimp k je v sredini neka slika, kako bi pol okol te slike pobarval polje z istim vzorcem kot je v sredini
<yang> imas tisto kapljico da izberes z njim isto barvo
<yang> tko zgleda kt svincnik s kapljico
<upd> ja ne morm s kapalko, če je 100 različnih barv v sredini
<upd> nekak bi mogu razširit te barve iz sredine navzven
<yang> nisem prav prebral
<upd> ma sj sem tud butast napisal :)
<upd> evo, shit+ izberi podobne barve, ustvari nov pattern, zapolni s kanglico, uporabi pattern preliv.. :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: live USB fail  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4723/new/posts/
<jodlajodla> oo
<alyosha> helo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: Zaslon potemni po 5 minutah  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4722/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gantarm: Ubuntu 10.10 Totem ne mara filmskih DVDjev ?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4724/new/posts/
<napsy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn-iROFqNho&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Gnome Shell Daily Build (January 24th, 2011)
<napsy> very nice
<Tadej> ppl a je kdo gledal "Everybody hates Chris"
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Ubuntu 10.10 Totem ne mara filmskih DVDjev ?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4724/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: [rešeno] Problemi z grafiko na HD4850  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4691/new/posts/
<sasa84> elow low low ;)
<CrazyLemon> Tadej sm js..ko so ga predvajal :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kje si bil danes okrog 12ih???
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  hahaha:D
<alyosha> si mislu a
<alyosha> imam alibi:D
<CrazyLemon> ja :)))
<alyosha> samo sem bil sam:DD
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> slab alibi stari :))))
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> samo res mona
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> js bi se pripravu na hišno :)))))
<alyosha> ne s5:D
<alyosha> ne ne ne ropam jaz zlatarn
<alyosha> samo varnostnike:D
<CrazyLemon> zdej si vpisan v sistem..zdej boš mel hišne vedno ko nekdo neki napali :))
 * CrazyLemon varnostnik :))))
<alyosha> ja ma ne za tašne stvari:D
<alyosha> za drugačne:D
<alyosha> samo si vidu ki učiraj so u gorici isto
<alyosha> danes u kopru
<alyosha> to je ista naveza pomoje
<alyosha> al pa so tipi dobili idejo:D
<CrazyLemon> ma dvomim..ti ki so v kopru bli ti tipi poznajo koper
<CrazyLemon> ker so s skuterji zbežali po ulicah
<alyosha> ja kdo pravi da ne pozanjo tudi gorice:D
<alyosha> aja?
<alyosha> nisem nic braw
<CrazyLemon> meni stari reku da so zbežali s skuterji
<alyosha> cura je rekla so se vozli proti strunjani
<alyosha> rabli 1h:D
<alyosha> raztur pri bolnici
<alyosha> in dol na spodnji itak
<CrazyLemon> mene samo zanima..kera budala gre ropat ob 11uri :)
<alyosha> samo kaj ki tipi so ostali u centru ne
<alyosha> sli domow:D
<CrazyLemon> ko je čevljarska pouna
<alyosha> ma ja to so bli tašni pravi
<alyosha> igličarji:D
<CrazyLemon> po moje tudi :))
<alyosha> ma katiro so oropali?
<CrazyLemon> ma vedno isto oropajo
<alyosha> lol:D
<CrazyLemon> celjske zlatarne :D
<CrazyLemon> tisto na vogalu
<alyosha> ja sj oni majo najdražje:D
<alyosha> ma kje na vogalu pizda
<CrazyLemon> ma največ robe majo :D
<alyosha> aaaa
<alyosha> wem zdj
<CrazyLemon> pa najbolše prodajalke :)))
<alyosha> prifast foodu
<CrazyLemon> ja ja ..tam
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, da bi bil pa ti varnostnik...LOL
<alyosha> samostari tam maš tolko varjant za zbećat res
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: a poznas kako podobno serijo?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ja sej..zato jo nonstop ropajo :)
<alyosha> hello sasa84  :D
<alyosha> hehehe
<CrazyLemon> Tadej podobno...hm.. ne :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa dosti smešnih
<CrazyLemon> two and a half men recimo :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz vem d bi se te res fuuuuuuul bala :P
<Tadej> done
<sasa84> jajks!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> gleda kdo big bang theory:D
<alyosha> uni so do jaja:D
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: ze pogledal
<Tadej> :)
<Tadej> mas se kako idejo? :D
<alyosha> Big bang theory?
<Tadej> pogledal
<sasa84> kwa je počl? LOL
<alyosha> ma sj prihaja vn
<alyosha> Å¡e vedno
<alyosha> ni končala
<Tadej> ja vem, sam danes ni :D
<sasa84> kje pa je to, a kje na tv?
<Tadej> sam jaz neki iscem se za gledat ane :)
<alyosha> nič ni na tv use treba pobrat:D
<Tadej> jp
<sasa84> alyosha, jaz pa nč ne pobiram z neta :P
<Tadej> ce pa je pa ma slo podnapise
<alyosha> sasa84:  tobo to ja:D
<Tadej> kateri pokvarijo serijo
<Tadej> vec al manj zmeraj :D
<alyosha> nesmes z slovenskimi nikoli gledat:D
<alyosha> kaj uno
<alyosha> mmm
<sasa84> res alyosha ... sam kšne dokumente s faxa, uradni list ipd :P
<alyosha> o pizda kako je ze
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> kaj je sploh torrent?! :D
<Tadej> lol :)
<Tadej> vazn da mas ubuntu :P
<alyosha> 30 rock:D
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<Tadej> pogledal
<alyosha> gledaš?
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> je prišlo zdj te dni
<sasa84> o čem pa se gre pr big bang?
<alyosha> da ne gledam?
<alyosha> sasa84:  4 nerdiin huda soseda:D
<CrazyLemon> the big bang theory rox :)
<CrazyLemon> Tadej community ?
<alyosha> Sheldon je najhudejši res:D
<alyosha> bbl
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> a to vi gledate? :P
<CrazyLemon> to VSI gledajo!
<Tadej> kolega ma BAZINGA majco
<Tadej> :))
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<sasa84> eh, to ni nč...šeherezada rula :P
<CrazyLemon> Tadej the office tudi gledaš?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/IMG_20110128_222319.jpg      tole je sam zate
<CrazyLemon> sm se kr mogu potrudit da najdem tole
<sasa84> o šiiiiiiiiiit, sem se že kr ustrašla...pol pa sm vidla d je itak lister star ene 3 leta :P
<Tadej> CrazyLemon:  tudi pogledal :)
<CrazyLemon> d0h ..4 pravzaprav..tole so poslal domov za dohodnino pa to :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zakaj pa so te pol uporablal? :P
<CrazyLemon> za sve in svašta :))
<sasa84> a si varnostnikom med nočno kofe nosu pa so ti pustil bit v plavi uniformi? :P
<CrazyLemon> sintal nima plavih..ampak grde temno zelene uniforme :D
<CrazyLemon> vsaj takrat so mel :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa ti si čist zajeban tipo vidm :P
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<CrazyLemon> a misliš da sm kr tko treniral samoobrambne???
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> se opravičujem besedi zajebavn...ampak bolše nism našla
<sasa84> waaaaaw
<sasa84> v tvoji družbi se ženska pa res varno počuti...
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne morš bit razcepljena osebnost...al si skoz varnostnik al pa nikol :P
<sasa84> to je tko... gasilc si vse življenje :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nisem varnostnik..ker sm bil vedno znova razočaran ko sm vidu plačo :))
<sasa84> kaj pa si pol delou?
<CrazyLemon> vse :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a jst bi bla za varnostnico? :P
<sasa84> sm hodila na borilne veščine včasih :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma vsazga vzamejo!! a ni to očitno :)))
<sasa84> hahahaha
<sasa84> a ja, sej res... crazy, če so tebe...bodo tud mene ;)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja..zakaj pa ne :)
<CrazyLemon> sm zadnjič vidu eno v lidlu...mater kako me je gledala
<CrazyLemon> kot da sm cel lidl spravu v žeš
<CrazyLemon> žep*
<CrazyLemon> ni pa bla slaba.. :))
<yang> hm CrazyLemon kaksno placo bi pa ti rad, pa za kok dela ?
<CrazyLemon> yang dovolj veliko da se lahk najem! in za normalno količino dela :D
<yang> a si spploh ze kdaj delal ?
<CrazyLemon> em..skor vsako poletje od prvega letnika srednje Å¡ole :)
<yang> aja samo ob poletjih
<CrazyLemon> od tega je že hm..10 let :)
<CrazyLemon> no..tudi pozimi sm delal :)
<yang> ampak redno pa se nisi
<CrazyLemon> tudi redno sm delal ja :)
<CrazyLemon> tudi po 250ur na mesec :)
<yang> no ko bos zacel redno delat, bos lahko tudi s placo varnostnika zadovoljen, v teh casih se ni glih pametno prevec zmisljevati, saj gledas TV dnevnik ?
<CrazyLemon> em.. yang a si varnostnik? :)
<yang> jst jih ene par poznam k imajo vse mozne nazive in so lepo doma
<yang> nimam nic proti varnostnikom
<yang> vsak poklic je casten
<CrazyLemon> no tu se motiš :) če te "jebejo" na delu tu ni  čisto nič častnega :)
<yang> jebejo te lahko na vsakem delovnem mestu, vecja ko je placa bolj te jebejo
<CrazyLemon> no tu se spet motiš! :) ..a jebejo direktorja kateri ma najvišjo plačo? ne ga ne..zakaj? ker je direktor :)
<yang> ok, uni so pa izvzeti
<CrazyLemon> tko da..manjšo plačo ko maš..več te folka jebe
<yang> jst gledam na to bolj tako - vecja ko je placa , vecja je odgovornost
<yang> in vecja je jeba potemtakem
<sasa84> jaz vidm pr našem fotru razliko
<CrazyLemon> em..to je res..ampak če si ti nek fizični delavec..te bo vsak k je nad tabo jebal :) medtem k njih  "matra odgovornost" :)
<sasa84> pač kdaj pa kakšen je hodu iz službe al pa kakšen zdej hod
<yang> vsako delo pa terja neko odgovornost
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dobr, mogoče ti bo res kakšen skaku po glav...sam boš naredu 8 ur pa šou
<sasa84> če si pa ti nekje vmes...ti bodo skakal 8 ur, klical domov an telefon, k maš službenga, itd
<sasa84> in skakal po glav Å¡e ostalih 16 ur :D
<CrazyLemon> sj so me klical na telefon..po nočni izmeni..ob 6ih pršu domov..ob 12ih popoldne klicali da grem ob 1ih delat :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: direktor ravno ne mores ratati, tako da tiste ljudi pustimo pri miru, so ponavadi politicno nastavljeni...ampak pol ostanejo "normalne" sluzbe, ampak to je potem tako kot saska pravi
<CrazyLemon> tko da sploh ne rabiš bit nekje vmes.. da te jebejo :D
<yang> pr keri varnostni firmi si delal
<CrazyLemon> yang jah..a misliš da je direktor recimo agende politično nastavljen? :)
<CrazyLemon> ni..je sam pršu tam kjer je - predvidevam :D
<sasa84> ej, ustanovimo svojo firmo...pa en druzga :D
<sasa84> jaz bom CrazyLemon po kavo pošilala :P
<sasa84> pa cigarete...k je mlajši ;)
<CrazyLemon> tega pa še nisem počel!
<CrazyLemon> upam da bo zabavno!!
<sasa84> oja ;)
<yang> mensezdi, da danes bi vecina od 100.000+ brezposelnih poprijela za vsako delo
<CrazyLemon> yang mater si ti en optimist :D
<CrazyLemon> od teh 100.000 brezposelnih..je samo 30-40.000 takih k bi dejansko delal
<yang> sej pravim - vecina ;)
<yang> ampak teh 50.000 novih brezposelnih bi pomoje delala
<yang> k so s teh propadlih firm prisli
<CrazyLemon> ma ne vem če je teh lih 50.000
<CrazyLemon> ker pred krizo je blo kok..okrog 80.000 brezposelnih?
<yang> ne vem
<yang> mislim da manj
<CrazyLemon> hm..ne vem če
<CrazyLemon> !google Å¡tevilo brezposelnih
<Seniorita> Število brezposelnih preseglo magično mejo 100.000 http://www.delo.si/clanek/127923
<yang> mura in podobne fabrike so odpuscale v tisocih
<yang> morda pa da so jih lani odpustili cca. 20.000 to bi bila nekje realna stevilka verjetno
<yang> sicer se da preverit
 * sasa84 čikpavza
<yang> ampak urad za zaposlovanje tudi ne vodi prave evidence, zaradi tega ker imajo neumne kriterije in te brisejo iz evidence, ce se ne drzis njihovih pravil....ce se ne zglasis na zavodu, ce nisi dosegljiv na telefon, ce se ne udelezis 3 mesecnega seminarja za brezposelne etc.
<CrazyLemon> niso tako strogi..pa ne kličejo te tako pogosto :)
<yang> tako da realno stanje se mi zdi da je nekje faktor x 2 ....se pravi okoli 200.000 ljudi brez dela
<CrazyLemon> že..ampak ne upoštevaš sive ekonomije
<CrazyLemon> torej zaposlitev na črno.. :)
<yang> ja saj kaj pa jim drugega preostane
<CrazyLemon> tako da je brezposelnih manj
<yang> ce ni sluzb
<CrazyLemon> jah..sj mene to ne moti..sam pravim ane..če govoriš o cifrah :)
<yang> "snadji se" pravjo eni
<yang> CrazyLemon: a ti si se student ?
<CrazyLemon> ja in ne :D
<bogdanov> sram te bilo crazy
<yang> ob delu studiras al kako
<CrazyLemon> samo studiram..trenutno brez dela :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov sej me je :(
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: ce te naslednjic zalotim kje te bom vklenil v lisice, haha
<yang> mal heca
<CrazyLemon> yang ne mi reč da si policaj
<CrazyLemon> ker takoj sledi ban :)))
<yang> a tok neumen pa spet nisem, ne me zalit
<yang> policaj :)
<CrazyLemon> pol raj ne bom prašal kje si dobu lisice
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa js upam da bom po faxu nadaljeval recimo na policijski akademiji :D
<CrazyLemon> my dream <3 :)))
<yang> ja zadnjic sem bil tam v tacnu
<yang> cak imam fotko nekje
<yang> :)
<yang> zdaj je po tanovem policijska akademija tam
<CrazyLemon> a ni že prej bla tam?
<yang> jah prej ne vem, vcas je bila kadetska sola - srednja sola za policiste
<yang> zdej pa mislim da policajev vec ne solajo skozi srednjo solo
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa te tok zanima policijska akademije če nisi policaj? :>
<yang> zdaj lahko ratas policaj s tahitrim izpitom ce imas 5. stopnjo
<yang> ma ne, sel sem na sprehod tja pod smarno goro
<yang> pa je to ravno vmes
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<yang> sej je dost v redu tak internat, pa igrisce, steza za tek in tenis
<yang> al pa jo udaris na smarno goro
<yang> ce je tisto premalo
<sasa84> evo me ;)
<yang> sasa84: katere kadis ?
<sasa84> sj bom šla kr počas spat :)
<yang> ma ja saj jaz tudi
<sasa84> yang, davidoff gold
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> skorej od skoz ;)
<sasa84> no, kadim ene 4 leta :P
<CrazyLemon> hočeš reč da se uničuješ že 4 leta!??! :))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, po želji ;)
<sasa84> men paše...in uživam v tem;)
<CrazyLemon> nč tv & snack time :)
<yang> ok, lahko noc vsem
<sasa84> papa CrazyLemon :)
<sasa84> lepo papcej ;)
<sasa84> jaz pa tud grem ;)
<sasa84> lahkonočko ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<napsy> cer
<CrazyLemon> lp
<napsy> kaj dogaja
<CrazyLemon> nothing much :)
<napsy> si vidu posnetek od gnome-shell?
<CrazyLemon> vidu link..ne pa posnetka :D
<napsy> aja
<napsy> zgleda kr zanimivo
<napsy> ce se bo dejansko tut zagnal bo se bol zanimivo :)
<CrazyLemon> a nisi ti mel danes kpov ?
<napsy> sm se odjavu, bom sel na drugi rok :)
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ah..the power of pussy got to you :)))
<napsy> hehe
<CrazyLemon> kjes ajvan :)
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a scr xvid
<bogdanov> fajtr
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> a? :D
<bogdanov> The.Fighter.2010.SCR.XViD-IMAGiNE
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> aj ze kej bolsga
<CrazyLemon> ma ne screener
<CrazyLemon> to sux
<bogdanov> ja sj zato
<CrazyLemon> blah..zbrisal sm že fighterja
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je dvdscreener
<CrazyLemon> nč..brb..moram narest logout ker tale swap sux
<bogdanov> oks
<bogdanov> folx kvaje najveckrat ce OS zmrzne
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-29
<CrazyLemon> oh..zdej je dost bolš :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/avtomobilizem/vantage-s-za-motorne-sladokusce/249695
<Seniorita> Vantage S za motorne sladokusce :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> mater je lep :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> The.Fighter.2010.WEBSCR.720p.AC3.XViD-T0XiC-iNK
<bogdanov> tole dljam
<bogdanov> zgleda kul
<CrazyLemon> to je zadnji release ja
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kaj za vraga je tale webscr
<bogdanov> mau mn k 3gb
<CrazyLemon> the tourist si tudi lahko  sposodiš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> morm prasat
<bogdanov> ce lah
<bogdanov> k sm neki
<bogdanov> dnarja
<bogdanov> se dovzn
<bogdanov> ;))
<CrazyLemon> ma lahk..se lahk zmeniš za leasing iin po tem poplačaš z pushingom
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kva se dela crazy
<CrazyLemon> ma nč..lih kopirau en link na FB
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/a/nFzgS
<Seniorita> Windows Guy Tries Unix - Imgur
<CrazyLemon> če slučajno še tebe zanima :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeP2oiOnt1A&feature=related
<bogdanov> zate
<Seniorita> YouTube        - nedeljko bajic baja Moja Prva Lubav
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> dej nehi človek :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> a more bit
<bogdanov> rap
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> ne rabi..sam če mi tip skopira youtube komad kateri ma naslov "moja prva ljubav"..pol se mal čudno počutim
<CrazyLemon> :DDD
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> btk
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> gapi
<bogdanov> a laufa ipv6
<gapi> kaj ne vidš
<CrazyLemon> gapi je h4x0r :D
<gapi> CL zakaj že
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne? :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> crazy je pa
<bogdanov> cr4ck3r
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> a hočeš reč da sm na cracku??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha ja
<bogdanov> :))
<gapi> bogdanov kdaj pa bo t-2 meu ipv6
<CrazyLemon> nikoli..ker ga bodo prej prodali :D
<bogdanov> a tvoj provider
<bogdanov> ga ma?
<gapi> ne
<bogdanov> vem dama
<gapi> telesmeh  ga Å¡e nima
<bogdanov> samo amis
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> niti amis ga nima
<bogdanov> jah pop
<CrazyLemon> amis ponuja sam tunnel
<bogdanov> pr sixxus
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> pri sixxisu
<bogdanov> true
<gapi> to vemo
<bogdanov> sixxs rox
<CrazyLemon> ampak jebeš ti tunele
<bogdanov> drugo je sranje
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a ti mas
<bogdanov> go6
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> sixxs pa res sux..kr tvoje informacije izpišejo če whoisaš
<CrazyLemon> ne..HE
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> sj disablas
<bogdanov> sicer
<bogdanov> zdj ti tko pravs
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> zarad abusa
<bogdanov> ti uporablas
<bogdanov> ipv6
<bogdanov> da skrijes ip?
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> naah :)
<CrazyLemon> če bi se hotu skrit ne bi dal svoje domene na ipv6
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> dobr toj res ampak
<bogdanov> vecinoma je takih
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://ipv6.he.net/statistics/
<Seniorita> Hurricane Electric IPv4 Exhaustion Counters
<CrazyLemon> če 4 dni..in "ni več" v4 :)
<bogdanov> kok paje zdj
<bogdanov> popov
<bogdanov> ene 10 kle
<bogdanov> crazy kje mas ti
<bogdanov> nemcija?
<CrazyLemon> uh..pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi .nl
<bogdanov> aha :)
<bogdanov> zdj je
<bogdanov> kr stable ratov
<bogdanov> ucasih je blo tole tko tko
<bogdanov> :)
<gapi> ej fantje restart me čaka tko da brb
<bogdanov> gledam
<bogdanov> kva ubuntu tok cajta
<bogdanov> updejta
<bogdanov> sm se pa spovnu da dljam
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> zadnje čase je kr dosti security updejtov..ne vem kaj folku dogaja :)
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> mah men grejo na k* te updejti
<bogdanov> mislm tko skoz neki :)
<CrazyLemon> mah..js raj updejtam k da mi tvoj kolega cofko uleti gor z "pwn3d by cofko cof"
<CrazyLemon> :>>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> toje res
<bogdanov> sam on zihr nau upadu nebojse
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ej..ne pravijo kr tko da tudi slepa kokoš zrno najde :)))
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> za svaku votku dajem po stotku tntnt
<bogdanov> nc grem mau skoz mest
<bogdanov> bbl
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> kva
<CrazyLemon> čudak..kot da si iz kranja
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> ne jok iz
<bogdanov> sežane sm
<bogdanov> grem aj :>
<CrazyLemon> aj pejt :D
<gapi> prčkanje po sistemu pomaga da ne pridš nazaj na irc
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Forum podpis in Å¡umniki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4726/new/posts/
<bogdanov> :>
<kubanc> jov, a kdo ve pod kaksno vrsta spada jezik postscript?
<kubanc> skriptni jezik?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Ubuntu 10.10 Totem ne predvaja DVDjev ?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4724/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: live USB fail  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4723/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšel je Libreoffice 3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4715/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> kdo kle ?
<andrejz> ne
<win7> ne
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: OpenOffice SpreadSheet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4710/new/posts/
<sasa84> jutro ;)
<andrejz> lol@ 12 jutro
<sasa84> andrejz, no no :P
<Sky[x]> a je kšn kle k plačuje položnce prek neta neki ne vem čist točn :S
<sasa84> skb net :P
<andrejz> nlb klik
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> sasa84: klik mam
<napsy> eh Sky[x]
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> jaz mam skb.net za mami... sama nimam nč...sam ji itak vse jst to štimam :)
<sasa84> 1x si morm tud jaz ta klik zrihtat
<andrejz> jaz čakam da pri NLB ugotovijo da nisem več študent pol pa grem stran od njih :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> sej si Å¡e Å¡tudent ;)
<andrejz> a ne redni
<sasa84> jaz tud ne :)
<andrejz> no čakam da se bodo spomnili računat 2€/mesec za vodenje računa
<andrejz> takrat pa bom banko zamenjal
<sasa84> in kam boš šou? ;)
<andrejz> nisem še ziher, nazadnje ko sem gledal sta bla šparkasse pa lon najugodnejša
<sasa84> lon?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: OpenOffice SpreadSheet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4710/new/posts/
<yang> avstrijske banke majo nizko provizijo
<yang> a ja je ze odsel
<yang> andrejz:
<yang> avstrijske banke majo nizko provizijo
<andrejz> @yang: na ZPS maš kalkulator, ki ti izračuna mesečne stroške
<andrejz> ozirome letne strošle
<andrejz> in zame pride NLB 120€ leto, najcenejša različica pa med 40 in 50 € / leto
<Sky[x]> andrejz: in na kaero banko boš pa pol šel ? :D
<yang> nlb proklik dela samo z winsi
<andrejz> ja saj praivm, počakal bom do takrat, pol bom pa videl kakšne bodo cene, ampak pred pol leta bi se odločal med sparkasse in hranilnico lon
<andrejz> moram Å¡e preverit podporo za linux :)
<yang> klik mislim da dela v redu tudi preko linuxa
<Grega> kaj naj jeeeejmmmmmmmmmmm?!
<Grega> ze vem!
<sasa84> Grega, in kaj boš? ;)
<Grega> jufko
<Grega> bbl
<Grega> mmmm, kot da bi pojedel kilo svinca :)
<Grega> samo spat se lahko gres..
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon in klapa, a ste že nardil KPOV nalogo :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx js sm napisal video.txt pa keys.txt
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> moram pa Å¡e openvpn.txt pa nat.txt (??)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a teb dela vpn?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dobro jutro :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jutro
<sasa84> woot! :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon: ah kje js sm šele začel :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx povej če se boš kaj z 'route' igral
<CrazyLemon> al pa z 'br0'
<uni4dfx> kako si se lotu vpnja
<uni4dfx> OpenVPN?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> !google wiki ubuntu OpenVPN
<Seniorita> OpenVPN - Community Ubuntu Documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<uni4dfx> a si naredu bridged varianto
<uni4dfx> a ni Å¡e ena druga opcija
<CrazyLemon> nč nisem naredu
<CrazyLemon> al bridgeaš al pa route-aš
<CrazyLemon> to so baje možnosti
<CrazyLemon> z bridgem sm se igral pa pravi polz da je to če maš več  (lokalnih) računalnikov povezanih na strežnik
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Forum podpis in Å¡umniki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4726/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon: kaj daš za local bridge interface IP?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon: pa a si ziher da je sam za lokalne... to se men zdi mal bullshit, zakaj bi mel VPN samo za lokalne kompe?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon: a polz je pol reku da raj z routingom?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx em..nisi me razumeu
<uni4dfx> probably
<CrazyLemon> z br0 je reku da je sam če maš več računalnikov povezanih na strežnik...torej [strežnik]----[pc1] ..[strežnik]---[pc2].. etc    v lokalni mreži
<CrazyLemon> in potem k se ti prek vpnja konektaš na strežnik..tale br0 ti omogoča da vidiš tudi druge pcje
<uni4dfx> ja sej a ni to točno to kar bi radi
<CrazyLemon> neki takega..to ne pomeni da ti dela  vpnsam za lokalno mrežo
<CrazyLemon> jah pri menu ni..ker moj 'strežnik' je moj PC
<CrazyLemon> meni*
<CrazyLemon> drugač kar se tiče routinga
<CrazyLemon> sam vpn doda v routing tabelo nekaj vnosov
<CrazyLemon> tko da res ne vem kaj se mora naštimat :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Forum podpis in Å¡umniki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4726/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> ne sej ne bom z routingom delu k vsi delajo z bridge mode kokr vidm po forumu
<CrazyLemon> kaj dajo
<uni4dfx> routing ma ene probleme or sth
<CrazyLemon> v interfaces br0 ?
<CrazyLemon> in bridge_ports eth0 ?
<uni4dfx> ja, lih tle se mi je zataknil
<uni4dfx> kako br0 naštelat
<uni4dfx> a daš v isti mreži ip
<uni4dfx> al novo nardiš
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš v isti mreži ip
<uni4dfx> če je tvoja mreža 192.168.2.0
<CrazyLemon> kok sm js razumeu je br0 = eth0 ..torej čist enak IP ter netmask,gateway
<uni4dfx> zakaj bi pol rabu br0
<CrazyLemon> in "znotraj" njega daš eth0
<uni4dfx> to je vse skup kr neki :D
<CrazyLemon> mah čudno je :D
<uni4dfx> no če ma tvoj eth0 192.168.2.15 recimo
<uni4dfx> pol daš br0 kaj
<uni4dfx> isto?
<uni4dfx> al recimo 192.168.2.16
<uni4dfx> al čist drugo mrežo 192.168.0.x
<CrazyLemon> kok sm js razumeu daš isto
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<Seniorita> OpenVPN - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tko je kle
<uni4dfx> ja lih tle ni isto
<CrazyLemon> kak da ne
<uni4dfx> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/openvpn.html
<Seniorita> OpenVPN
<uni4dfx> tole glej k je bol recent
<uni4dfx> piše da morš met že skonfiguriran bridge
<uni4dfx> in je link na
<uni4dfx> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html#bridging
<Seniorita> Network Configuration
<CrazyLemon> Another scenario is using bridge on a system with one interface to allow virtual machines direct access to the outside network. The following example covers the latter scenario.
<uni4dfx> kaj to pomen :D
<CrazyLemon> preberi :>
<uni4dfx> a lahko pol namest br0 uporabm eth0?
<CrazyLemon> lahk probaš! ampak ne vem če bo delal :)
<CrazyLemon> kje je point da eth0  uporabiš pa bridgeaš eth0 ? :D
<CrazyLemon> če že hočeš z bridgem delat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Forum podpis in Å¡umniki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4726/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN      kle poglej prvo kak je eth0 sam
<uni4dfx> zakaj bi sploh mogu bridgat :D
<Seniorita> OpenVPN - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> in nato ker IP ima br0
<uni4dfx> js bi kr eth0 uporabu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> jah sj ti pravim..da ne rabiš bridgat :D    zakaj sm pa govoru tist s strežnikom pa pcji :D
<uni4dfx> tle na tem linku on spremeni eth0 v br0
<uni4dfx> i'm not sure i wanna do that
<CrazyLemon> sj dela..sam ni to to
<CrazyLemon> men Å¡e vedno ne pinga ne tap0 ne br0
<uni4dfx> si spremenu eth0 v br0
<uni4dfx> ?
<CrazyLemon> sm dal tko kot je na tistem linku zgoraj
<uni4dfx> to js sigurno ne bom delu tko na mojem serverju :P
<CrazyLemon> sj te noben ne sili :D
<Sky[x]> kaj se Å¡ekr zajebava z openvpn ?
<Sky[x]> zajebavata*
<CrazyLemon> kako šekr.. prvič govoriva o openvpn :D
<Sky[x]> ne ti si že uzanč neki delal s tem ko ti ni delov al kva
<Sky[x]> mreža ti je delala
<Sky[x]> net pa ne
<CrazyLemon> uh..to je blo že kakih 10 dni nazaj..al neki takega :)
<CrazyLemon> ta k je prevajal "the tourist" je tak salabajzer da ga ni večjega
<CrazyLemon> tip v filmu reče "merd" ..in ta prevaja kot "drugs"
<zejn> lool
<CrazyLemon> jp..pa se je takih cvetk... tipi GOVORIJO angleško..in on po svoje prevaja kaj oni govorijo..W T F?
<CrazyLemon> lol..johnny deep reče "still a math teacher"       in tip prevaja "but i want one"
<marko-_-> i just had sex
<marko-_-> and it felt so good
<marko-_-> ooh oh
<marko-_-> a woman let me put my penis in her
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o
<Seniorita> YouTube        - I Just Had Sex (feat. Akon)
<marko-_-> lonely island so res carji <3
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon: a ma ta openvpn kak logfile da vidm zakaj se ne postav :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx syslog :>
<CrazyLemon> priporočam ti da gledaš syslog tako strežnika kot clienta
<CrazyLemon> tail -f /var/log/syslog is veri najs komend :)
<yang> uni4dfx: logfile za openvpn lahko definiras
<CrazyLemon> sej po defaultu je definiran v server.conf
<yang> status /var/log/openvpn-status-pop-64768-64718.log
<yang> log-append /var/log/openvpn/64768-64718.log
<yang> nekaj v tem stilu dodaj, glej da imas direktorij narejen
<yang> v openvpn.conf
<yang> mater kaj je en uporabnik naredil iz user dira, ima miljon datotek po 30 bytov noter
<yang> brise ze pol ure, pa se ni koncal
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa tale status log je useless
<yang> ma ja status log ne pove kaj pametnega
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo kako bi zvedu datum namestitve določenega programa? :)
<CrazyLemon> a dpkg omogoča kaj takega?
<zejn> /var/log/dpkg.log
<zejn> al nek tazga glej
<CrazyLemon> very nice..tnx :)
<yang> ko smo ze glih pri openvpn, ce kdo potrebuje kaksen dodaten IPv4 naslov naj mi pove :)
 * CrazyLemon ma par miljonov ipjev
<CrazyLemon> tnx anyway! :)
 * win7 tudi
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon: men pa teži za private key password ta network manager
<uni4dfx> ampak po unmu tutorialu ga nikol ne naštelaš
<CrazyLemon> hm..mene pa ni nikoli prašal  za private key
<CrazyLemon> si importal client.conf ?
<uni4dfx> ne
<uni4dfx> ne nucaš tega
<uni4dfx> js prek unga GUIja Å¡telam
<CrazyLemon> jebeš ti GUI! :)
<CrazyLemon> naredi client.conf pa ga importaj v NM
<CrazyLemon> js sm probal prek GUIa pa ni nč delal :)
<Sky[x]> <yang> mater kaj je en uporabnik naredil iz user dira, ima miljon datotek po 30 bytov noter
<Sky[x]> haha
<yang> ja 45 minut sem brisal
<sasa84> juhuuu ;)
<Sky[x]> yang: glej privat prosim :)
<yang> o saska, lp !
<sasa84> oj yang ;)
<CrazyLemon> ffffuuuuj..gay cyber
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, noooo
<CrazyLemon> :PP
<sasa84> sej yang me je pozdravu ;)
<sasa84> hm... gruntam kaj nej delam ;)
<sasa84> morm se pa pohvalt, d zdej znam na ubuntu inštalirat tud stvari, k niso sam .deb :P
 * yang zaploska
<yang> mislis na .tar.gz ?*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js še vedno čakam tiste tvoje video vodiče :)
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> kaj smo rekl...kok se temo zamena a ne? takrat sem mela ful problemov, d mi je kr zmrzval
<CrazyLemon> karkol :>
<sasa84> čak... bom probala zdj kok se kej obnese
<sasa84> ej, a veš d zdej stvari delajo??
<sasa84> prej sm mela pa kr kocke...al je Å¡lo pa ful hitr skoz... minutn video v 20 sekundah
<sasa84> radiii ;)
<CrazyLemon> naštimaš manj FPSJev pa ne bo šlo hitr skoz :)
<sasa84> neee, sj zdej mi vse dela
<sasa84> prej mi pa ni
<CrazyLemon> PEBKAC :>
<sasa84> mogoče kej ni blo še inštaliran... k vem, d sm neki časa nazaj še neke video stvari dodala
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, k si na forumu pisal za mockup pr LO 3... a kje dejansko lohk snameš to al zdej dajajo sam slikce kok nej bi zgledal?
<CrazyLemon> to so sam 'predlogi' :)
<CrazyLemon> neuradni predlogi..to niso njihove slikce kok js vem :)
<sasa84> sam ne morš jih pa še zloudat pa naštimat a ne?
<CrazyLemon> nope..sj pravim..samo predlogi..
<CrazyLemon> niso teme/layout or whatever :)
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> Å¡koda ;)
<sasa84> v glavnem... zdj sm napisala prvo skripto... :P
<sasa84> tko d se zažene firefox hihihihi
<sasa84> a ja...pa welcome ne smem pozabt :P
<sasa84> ok...to je prouzaprou druga skripta...1x sm že nrdila "Hello World" :P
<sasa84> lol
<upd> bash ?
<sasa84> #!/bin/bash :D
<sasa84> hihi
<upd> aha ql
<sasa84> ja no...mal se igram...ne mi zamert ;)
<upd> sj prov da se..
<sasa84> zdj iščem, če je še kej tazga za n00b :P
<sasa84> kakšna ej razlika med chmod -x, 555 pa 777
<upd> man chmod
<sasa84> ja, sj vem to :P
<upd> 777 pomen za vse userje pa da je executable i think
<CrazyLemon> 000-000-000     <- to so osnovna dovoljenja za vsako mapo "rwx-rwx-rwx"  in če zdej želiš da vsi berejo moraš met dovoljenja v obliki "100-100-100" kar pa je "444"
<CrazyLemon> pač..računaš bin to dec vrednost :)
<sasa84> čak d še 1x preberem :P
<CrazyLemon> če želiš vsa dovoljenja (777) = "111-111-111" = rwx-rwx-rwx = 7 - 7 -7
<sasa84> rwx...read write execute?
<CrazyLemon> 111 = 1^(2^2) + 1^(2^1) + 1^(2^0) = 4 + 2 +1
<CrazyLemon> če se dobr spomnem :D
<CrazyLemon> 4 +2 + 1 = 7
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp :)
<CrazyLemon> sej chmod lahk uporabiš brez teh cifr :)
<sasa84> kaj pa to 000 000 000 pa 111 111 111
<sasa84> 0 kao nč, 1 pa dovoli...kao ja pa ne<?
<CrazyLemon> jah..to so možne vrednosti..v binarnem svetu smo! :D
<sasa84> ja ja ;)ž
<sasa84> pač...sprašujem ;)
<upd> 1 2 4 8 16.. so vrednosti binarno, iz desne prot levi
<upd> 1*4+1*2+1*1 = 7
<upd> ...
<sasa84> sam neki... rwx je 111 ali 111 111 111?
<CrazyLemon>  1^(2^2) + 1^(2^1) + 1^(2^0) = 4 + 2 +1     like i said :)
<upd> aja
<sasa84> ja, sej to sm par mescou nazaj ponovila...binarni sistem :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 r = 1 w = 1 x=1 :)
<sasa84> kaj pa pol pomen d maš 3x tko?
<upd> heh
<CrazyLemon> jah..za skrbnika definiraš..za skupino definiraš...ter za vse ostale
<sasa84> ja no...sem basic user :P
<sasa84> aaa
<CrazyLemon> če daš chmod 400 nekafajl
<sasa84> sklop treh cifer je za root, pol naslednji za skupino, pa za ostale
<CrazyLemon> ga bo lahk sam skrbnik prebral
<sasa84> 440 bi ga lohk root pa skupina...pa ostali ne
<CrazyLemon> tako nekako ja.. najbolš da si najdeš ker primer na netu
<CrazyLemon> ker je že dolg odkar sm to gledal :)
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa uporabiš chmod a+rwx nekfajl
<CrazyLemon> to naj bi dalo dovoljenje vsem (all) rwx
<CrazyLemon> naj bi! :D
<CrazyLemon> nism pa ziher ker ne uporabljam teh črk z chmod :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Forum podpis in Å¡umniki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4726/new/posts/
<sasa84> sej verjetno chmod -x je tud za vse?
<CrazyLemon> em..to pa ne vem.. glede na to da chmod +x pomeni da lahk uporabnik zalaufa fajl..možno je da je za vse.. probaj spreminjat dovoljenja pa jih opazovat :)
<CrazyLemon> jp..za vse je :)
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> grazie ;)
<upd> :D
<upd> !google daleka obala noč je prekrasna
<Seniorita> Daleka Obala - Noc Je Prekrasna Lyrics http://www.lyricstime.com/daleka-obala-noc-je-prekrasna-lyrics.html
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo željo naredit predstavitev Ubuntuja ? :)
<andrejz> Neki dražen
<andrejz> :p
<andrejz> crazy a si na lugosevem dopisenmu seznamu?
<CrazyLemon> ne enem sem če se ne moti
<CrazyLemon> sam nism Å¡e dobu maila :D
<andrejz> kako da ne, če sem jaz danes zjutraj najprej dobil najprej forward pol pa še digest
<CrazyLemon> jah..tale maillist ni lih aktiven
<CrazyLemon> niti enga maila nism dobu če se dobr spomnem :D
<CrazyLemon> !google lugos mail list
<Seniorita> liste2.lugos.si Mailing Lists http://liste2.lugos.si/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo
<andrejz> kdo pa rabi predstavitev?
<CrazyLemon> FIÅ   novo mesto
<CrazyLemon> imajo 1. dan odprte kode
<andrejz> a, no jaz sem isto dobil
<andrejz> a je na ubuntu.si poslal?
<CrazyLemon> no..js sm dobu na ubuntu mailig listi :)
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu-si that is
<andrejz> ah, no pol bom tud jaz enkrat
<andrejz> :)
<CrazyLemon> in ni na ubuntu poslal..blazu je direkt poslal..nato je blaz naredu forward na info@ :)
<andrejz> dražen najboljš da se na irc sestanku zmeni ;) :P
<CrazyLemon> kaj to?
<andrejz> kdo bo predstavil
<CrazyLemon> ahh :)  ..no js vem kdo ne bo!! :))
 * sasa84 pa ni na mailing listi  :P
<andrejz> dražen, saj se ni treba skoz naprej rint.. saj ti bomo pustil predstavt, no :)
<andrejz> ja, saša.. zamujaš 3 maile na leto ..
<sasa84> andrejz, sej veš... kao noče, v resnic pa...
<sasa84> andrejz, sej se mi je zdel... nism hotla d mi smetite gmail :P
<sasa84> zdej mi je dražen par stvari razložil a veš :P
<sasa84> rwx, 000, 111, 555, 777, 444 :P
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa 222 ? 333 ??????? 666 ???
<andrejz> rwx je brezveze, xxx je prava stvar :)
<sasa84> buahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> 421 ??? :)
<sasa84> execute all and everything! :D
<zdobersek> kr pobijala bi :)
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<sasa84> zdobersek, pazi se me ;)
 * sasa84 čist evil ]:)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Art - vaši desktopi ;)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/213/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Art - vaši desktopi ;)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/213/new/posts/
<upd> a Å¡e jest dam moj win7 desktop
<upd> bojo vsi dol padl
<upd> :)
<sasa84> upd, bohnedej :P
<sasa84> jaz mam zdj tako lepo babje namizje :P
<upd> :))
<upd> hmm eno sosedo bi povabu da gre z mano u diskač
<upd> sam ne vem ja al ne, k če bo rekla ne, se ga bom moral spet napit
<sasa84> dj povab no
<sasa84> al pa reč če gresta mal tko vn...
 * sasa84 drži pesti
<upd> ma k vem da ne bo Å¡la :D
<sasa84> čak no...a te ej že kdaj zavrnla, ma tipa, ji nisi všeč...?
<sasa84> če pa veš, d ji ni za žurat...pa jo jutr povab na kavo
<upd> ne,ne,ne vem, mogoče.. :D
<upd> a ji morm ušeč bit da jo v diskača peljem
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne..še posebi če omeniš da ji boš plačal pijačo..pol gre vsaka..sam da je free :)))
<upd> evo midva sva istga mišlenja
<upd> blah bo bolje ja jutri za kavo, kot pa diskač
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Art - vaši desktopi ;)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/213/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: live USB fail  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4723/new/posts/
<Grega> odvisno kak kreten si, ko si pijan :) jaz bi raje sel na kavo :)
<bogdanov> lol
<upd> haha
<upd> bogdanov as zrihtu jabuk ?
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> aja se je dalo ?
<bogdanov> un k migaje zjebu
<bogdanov> gaje zrihtu pol
<bogdanov> sam sm ga prodav naprj
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> aja super :)
<bogdanov> mja :)
<upd> kj veš ker program je uporabil
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> gam prasu ce gam kj vidu
<upd> no sj, pa ce boš še kj dobil.. povej če boš prodajal
<upd> dj*
<bogdanov> oks :)
<CrazyLemon> # Å tevilo registriranih: 1.900
<CrazyLemon> wohoo!
<bogdanov> kje to crazy
<CrazyLemon> kje le !? ubuntu.si ane :D
<bogdanov> semje zdel
<bogdanov> kul
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ane :)     nč..bbl
<bogdanov> tyt :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Art - vaši desktopi ;)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/213/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: live USB fail  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4723/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> woho !! 57sekund online ! men se zdi da je to matthaiev rekord :D
<napsy> js sm si pa ubuntu instaliru :-)
<CrazyLemon> oh noes! :D
<napsy> hehe
<CrazyLemon> why oh why..hočeš očarat bejbo ane..ti pacek ti
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))
<napsy> mm
<napsy> sj me mal spet mika da bi arch dal nazaj
<napsy> :D
<napsy> ta ubuntu je boooring
<CrazyLemon> čak da pride unity..takrat boš šele hotu dat arch nazaj :)
<napsy> js hocem men gnome-shell
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy si že oddal seminarsko?
<napsy> mmmm ne se :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ti dela vpn ?
<napsy> mhm
<CrazyLemon> si se karkoli igral z 'route' al pa bridgem?
<napsy> mm nop
<CrazyLemon> ti se da mogoče skopirat server.conf ter client.conf na pastebin ? :)
<napsy> moment
<CrazyLemon> ker če nisi nič tikal bi js kr tkoj spisal openvpn.txt del..in poslal...sam me zanima še če mava enak server ter client.conf del :)
<napsy> http://pastie.org/1510119
<Seniorita> #1510119 - Pastie
<napsy> server.conf
<napsy> client.conf pa je kar iz onega docs/ imenika
<napsy> mislim da nism kj vlk spreminju
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> vse kar je za ';' je komentar?
<napsy> mhm
<CrazyLemon> sam kak pol lahk ti dobiš ip
<CrazyLemon> če maš zakomentirano
<CrazyLemon> ;server-bridge 10.8.0.4 255.255.255.0 10.8.0.50 10.8.0.100
<CrazyLemon> ?
<napsy> hm
<napsy> upam da je ta pravi config ... bom pol se probu ker sm reinstaliru sistem
<CrazyLemon> hm..zdj pa kr dobim nek tls error :/
<alyosha> kr error al kaj
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> ma ja stari..nevem kako si upa
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> jz bi ga razbiw:D
<alyosha> nic dj gremjaz gledat tv
<alyosha> be good
<CrazyLemon> lej tipa
<CrazyLemon> tv gleda ob 00.00 !
<CrazyLemon> kriminalc en preklet :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ti je uspelo zrihtat?
<CrazyLemon> napsy em..js zdj neki ne razumem
<CrazyLemon> če se js povežem z VPNjem
<CrazyLemon> a dobim VPN WAN ip ali IP ostane tak kot je?
<napsy> vpn wan
<CrazyLemon> torej ti če bi mel ip 89.212.67.100 na vpn strežniku..bi tega dobil tudi na clientu ?
<napsy> mm ne svojga bi dobu
<CrazyLemon> torej ne dobi VPN wan ip
<CrazyLemon> js govorim o wan in ne LAN ipju
<CrazyLemon> za lan vem da dobi svojega
<napsy> hm
<napsy> aja ok
<napsy> pol sm si js narobe predstavlu
<CrazyLemon> ker men se zdej lepo konekta z SIOL ipja (client) na amisov IP (vpn strežnik)
<CrazyLemon> ampak k grem na whatsmyip mi kaže siolov ip
<CrazyLemon> zato me zanima a bi mogu js srfat potem z amisovim ipjem..če mam VPN konektan al ne
<napsy> hmm
<CrazyLemon> al si js to čist drugač predstavljam :D
<napsy> mm ne vem zdj sm cist zmeden :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e neki me mede
<CrazyLemon> kr naenkrat ni tap0 aktiven
<CrazyLemon> vpn pa normalno laufa ter se lahk povežeš gor :S
<napsy> kok pa je to mogoce
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam :)
<CrazyLemon> sm zdej najdu polza na ircnetu..upam da mi bo odgovoril :D
<napsy> heh se na ircu mu ne date mir :-)
<CrazyLemon> sam je reku da lahko težimo! :D
<napsy> hehe aja
<CrazyLemon> <polz> če po navodilih, potem je zaželeno, da clienta skonfigurirate tako, da bo šel ves promet v internet čez VPN
<CrazyLemon> <polz> razen, seveda, prometa do vpn serverja
<CrazyLemon> torej..IP od vpn strežnika moraš met
<napsy> aha
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon: ne
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ja!
#ubuntu-si 2011-01-30
<CrazyLemon> ok..tole z internetom ni potrebno!
<CrazyLemon> sam če hočeš met oceno > 8 :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da..i think i'm done :)
<CrazyLemon> em..kaj vse smo sploh spreminjal pri vpn strežniku?
<CrazyLemon> sam server.conf / client.conf ane ?
<CrazyLemon> done! :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy uni4dfx a sta kaj uporabljala ukaz "openvpn --mktun --dev .." ?
<napsy> mislim da ne
<CrazyLemon> ok :)
<CrazyLemon> če ker od vaju želi lahk objavim moje ''zapiske' ampak niso za kopirat :)
<napsy> mm to bi blo supr
<napsy> sam da postopek vidim ce je podoben
<CrazyLemon> maš na pvt link
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> seveda če najdeš da je kaj narobe..pls let me know :)
<napsy> tale golang pa ze zgleda kar obetaven ... programi v njem so sam ene 1.7x pocasnejsi od tistih spisani v C
<napsy> ok
<CrazyLemon> a bi rad Å¡e server ter client.conf?
<CrazyLemon> ker to ni vključeno
<CrazyLemon> sam če ti dela..verjetno ne rabiš
<CrazyLemon> :)
<napsy> mmm ja tist tk mam
<CrazyLemon> sam tale dropbox je res en badass piece of software :)
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu one se lahk skrije
<napsy> :)
<napsy> brb
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon men Å¡e zmer ni jasn kaj nej dam v /etc/network/interfaces
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx nič :D
<uni4dfx> but but...
<CrazyLemon> no buts!
<uni4dfx> sam sprašujem se
<uni4dfx> kaj bi brez ubuntuja :D
<uni4dfx> si predstavlaš da bi pr tem predmetu mogl delat na kakem slackware
<CrazyLemon> uuuh..veš kaj bi bil fun
<CrazyLemon> da bi nam dal pingota na CDJu !
<CrazyLemon> oh to bi blo fajn :DD
<uni4dfx> pingo lol
<uni4dfx> kaj je razlika med TUN in TAP
<CrazyLemon> hm..to sem nekje prebral
<CrazyLemon> AP (as in network tap) simulates an Ethernet device and it operates with layer 2 packets such as Ethernet frames. TUN (as in network TUNnel) simulates a network layer device and it operates with layer 3 packets such as IP packets. TAP is used to create a network bridge, while TUN is used with routing.
<uni4dfx> lih prebral :P
<CrazyLemon> uuuuu
<CrazyLemon> danes TG!!
<uni4dfx> woot
<uni4dfx> čez kolk ur
<CrazyLemon> 20
<uni4dfx> *sigh*
<CrazyLemon> nič..glede na to da je že /exec -o date   grem js počasi spat
<CrazyLemon> n8
<uni4dfx> ajde :)
<bogdanov> fajt
<bogdanov> r
<bogdanov> dobr film
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> ok tole bridganje je kr neki
<uni4dfx> karkol nardim rata server nedostopen :S
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> še dobr da sm lahk šu čez mobitel na net pa iz zunanje strani nazaj na server lol
<uni4dfx> 78 dnevni uptime pa že ne bom pokvaru zarad bedne projektne naloge za faks
<bogdanov> hehe
<gapi> oj kej novga
<bogdanov> nc
<gapi> bogdanov kako muzko poslušaš med delom
<bogdanov> menam
<bogdanov> na konc mije pa ze use vrh glave
<gapi> lahko noč jest grem v horizontalo
 * gapi is away: I'm busy
<bogdanov> ln
 * gapi is back (gone 00:00:49)
 * gapi is away: Me ni !!!!
<gapi> boljš
<bogdanov> :)
<t3ch> ve kdo kje najt ibm-jdk-bin
<t3ch> .tar.gz ...
 * gapi is away: Me ni !!!!
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ping
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx pong
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dobro jutro ;)
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon time=11340000ms
<uni4dfx> hitr si :D
<CrazyLemon> thank you..thank you
 * CrazyLemon bows
<uni4dfx> :)
<sasa84> lol
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon en nasvet... ne une skripte bridge-start iz openvpn.com laufat :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx haha
<CrazyLemon> lih včeraj sm jo gledal!
<CrazyLemon> drugač jo maš v /usr/share/doc/openvpn/ če se ne motim :)
<uni4dfx> ja
<upd> :)
<uni4dfx> sm naštelu IP notr da je biu enak kokr od serverja
<uni4dfx> poženem... crkne ssh povezava, serverja ni več v mreži :D
<uni4dfx> na srečo je še net delu tko da sm šu na en server zuni pa od tm na mojga in reseteru networking
<uni4dfx> pol sm pa probu drug IP dat je pa Å¡e net zravn crknu
<CrazyLemon> <uni4dfx> CrazyLemon men Å¡e zmer ni jasn kaj nej dam v /etc/network/interfaces
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> uni4dfx nič :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj me ne poslušaš... :D
<uni4dfx> nism nč daju tja!
<CrazyLemon> ja ma isto kot da si..s tisto skripto
<uni4dfx> :P
<uni4dfx> ja sam lej
<uni4dfx> če ne boš tega bridge-a naredu boš mel VPN ločen od tvoje mreže
<CrazyLemon> nič lej
<uni4dfx> če prov štekam
<CrazyLemon> ja
<uni4dfx> a ni fora da je združen
<CrazyLemon> ja in ne :D
<CrazyLemon> fora je varna povezava če js to dobr razumem
<CrazyLemon> probaj brez bridgea postavt
<CrazyLemon> ko to narediš..maš že 6ko
<uni4dfx> :P
<uni4dfx> js bi mel 10ko :D
<CrazyLemon> no sinko...news flash..ne boš dobu 10ko
<CrazyLemon> za 10ko moraš se igrat z squidom, LDAP-om ter še par stvari moraš dat gor
<uni4dfx> bom že :D
<CrazyLemon> do torka?
<CrazyLemon> ne ne boš :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx si naredu kpov?
<CrazyLemon> kolokvije mislim
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ne, sm zaspal remember
<uni4dfx> sm Å¡u na izpit pol :P
<uni4dfx> ni Å¡e rezultatov
<CrazyLemon> aja točno
<uni4dfx> sam se mi je zdel dost đabe
<uni4dfx> mel sm sprintane pol wikipedije sabo :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..a veš ti kaj đabe pomeni :D
<uni4dfx> pa sm večinoma vse najdu tm
<uni4dfx> v bistvu morm priznat da ne vem, sam vem kdaj uporablat :D
<CrazyLemon> moram priznat da ne veš kdaj uporabljat :DD
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pomen đabe? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zastonj/brezplačno :D
<sasa84> a ja, sej res...k rečeš za đabe :)
<sasa84> sam pol nima fore...za đabe sm kupu :P
<sasa84> pol sploh nis kupu...si dobu :P
<CrazyLemon> al pa "ta izpit se mi je zdel dost đabe" :)))
<sasa84> hahaha
<upd> a ni tud za đabe sm kupu > za brezveze sem kupu
<sasa84> ja sej...3x ga lohk delaš za đabe, če si študent :P
<sasa84> 4tič ni več za đabe :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 po novem je res tako..lansko leto je blo 6x za đabe :D
<sasa84> pr nas je od skoz 3x...
<CrazyLemon> upd nisem še nikoli slišal take uporabe :)
<sasa84> pol je treba plačat...naprej pa lohk sam komisija za štud. zadeve odobri
<CrazyLemon> nč..bbl o/
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kaj je narobe s tem stavkom... sej lahko tud rečeš da je biu izpit zastojn in s tem mislš da je biu pač lahk
<uni4dfx> cena v tem primeru je čas učejna
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, priden bod ;)
<uni4dfx> a je Å¡u :(
<uni4dfx> kdo me bo pa zdej zabavu
<sasa84> bogi uni4dfx
<sasa84> :(
<upd> gameTime.ElapsedGameTime.TotalMilliseconds / 1000.0f;
<upd> gameTime.ElapsedGameTime.TotalSeconds;
<upd> sj to dvoje je isto ane
<upd> !translate sl en čez
<Seniorita> over
<sasa84> upd?
<upd> ma nč nema veze
<CrazyLemon> mmmm slive
<Grega> omg
<Grega> moja nova ljubezen
<Grega> http://www.eroticnisvet.si/index.php?route=product/product&path=9&product_id=140
<Seniorita> napihljiva ovčka
<CrazyLemon> naaaaaajs
 * Grega swen
<Grega> oz. sven :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj maš ti s slivami? :)
<sasa84> Grega, sick :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jem jih..tko da...ne dost :D
<sasa84> huh...
<sasa84> jaz bi tud pozim jedla slive ;)
<Grega> mustttt haveeeeee
<sasa84> a maš une t debele al une...navadne? :P
<CrazyLemon> pejt v lidl pa si jih kup! :D
<CrazyLemon> te so neki vmes
<sasa84> hehe
<sasa84> crazy, dj sliki d vidmo kakšne so :P
<CrazyLemon> a res moram?
<Grega> ah, meni se pa je zlustal sladoled iz mcdonaldsa
<Grega> ..in grem..
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, JA!
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyLemon> ne..neda se mi it v kuhinjo :)
<sasa84> oh...
<sasa84> :(
<christooss> jo
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/IMG_20110130_144849.jpg evo ti slive sasa84
<CrazyLemon> sup krajstos
<christooss> not mač
<christooss> wasap wit you
<christooss> a je kdo kej gnome shell zadnje čase sprobaval
<CrazyLemon> napsy verjetno
<CrazyLemon> včeraj je neki govoru o shellu
<christooss> lih compajlam git verzijo
<christooss> da vidim progres mal
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ma zlat si, d si mi slive sliku :D
<sasa84> juhu christooss :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 itak sm mogu it neki v kuhnjo..pa je blo baj d wej :)
<christooss> sasa84 juhu tud teb :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, v glavnem...lepo tihožitje :D
<christooss> važn da je nalepka še vedno gor
<christooss> :)
<CrazyLemon> ni več :)
<christooss> :)
<christooss> hehe
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> razmišljam o siesti...
<yang> siesta fiesta
<upd> ohohoh
<sasa84> hehe
<sasa84> oj yang
<yang> ziv
<sasa84> ne res...neki se mi spi :)
<yang> sej je tak dan, ja
<sasa84> pa sej je nedelja...na Gospodov dan se počiva :P
<yang> res je
<upd> na gospodov dan se gleda porniče
<sasa84> počiva se :P
<upd> ah kaj češ počitav
<upd> bomo v trugah počival
<sasa84> jaz bi že zdej mal :P
<upd> :))
<lobi> kako najlazije odstranit vinjeto
<upd> šipo zamenjaš
<lobi> thanks
<lobi> dobra ideja
<upd> np
<lobi> jutri vrzem kamen gor
<lobi> saj imam zavarovano
<CrazyLemon> taplava gre  zlahka dol
<upd> no vidiš pol pa sploh ni panike :)
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš se matrat tko kot s tisto staro
<lobi> no bomo videli jutri
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..žiletka + aceton ftw
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lobi> upam da ne bom imel spet ostanke na steklu
<teardrop> lo
<CrazyLemon> lp
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGpJUh9j-jU     yw
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Due Date - Official Trailer [HD]
<sasa84> hah ja...
<alyosha> niso lahke ne:D
<alyosha> sasa84:  kako smo kja
<sasa84> oj alyosha ;)
<sasa84> ej, ma bo... ne vem kaj nej kej počnem LOL
<alyosha> hehe sj je nedelja nerabiš nič počet:D
<alyosha> joooj jz se pa z dropboxom na serverju zajebavam praw me ze malo nervira:D
<alyosha> kašno maste kaj vreme gor kjer zivis:D
<alyosha> tu na obali je za zmrznit jebemtish
<sasa84> hehe, kle je tud kr mraz
<sasa84> Å¡e dobr d ne piha ;)
<alyosha> ta zima
<alyosha> ahh tu Å¡e piha
<alyosha> samodobro danes ni tko hudo
<alyosha> piha malo
<sasa84> DB na serverju?
<upd> kr zvok se je ugasnil kako also resetiram al neki
<alyosha> sasa84:  ?
<sasa84> dropbox na serverju...s tem se ukvarjaš :)
<alyosha> ja
<alyosha> na laptop sem ga instaliraw
<alyosha> in nastavu in use dlea super
<alyosha> zdj se pa zajebavam Å¡e na serverju
<christooss> upd a also al pulseaudio
<alyosha> da mam
<alyosha> samo je malo bolj mučno:d
<sasa84> alyosha, jaz ga mam tud...pa Å¡e ubuntu one ...;)
<alyosha> predvsem ker spregledam kašno črko:D
<upd> christooss pulseaudio verjetno
<christooss> pol maš za restart
<sasa84> ful mi je všeč, k mi ni treba diplome na svoj mejl pošilat al pa po ključih vlečt...maš lepo sinhroniziran pa je kul
<christooss> pulseaudio -k
<christooss> pulseaudio --start
<alyosha> sasa84:  super je ne:D zato bi rad da mam povsod use
<alyosha> pa Å¡e online je pol use nekako backupano
<upd> christooss permission denied
<alyosha> tako da skoraj ne moraš zgubit datorek
<upd> pa sm dal sudo spredi
<alyosha> :D
<upd> ok resetiral
<sasa84> alyosha, res je. to je ful v redu, da maš lohk tko kopijo... pa stalno se ti sinhronizira, ni treba nč mislt, d boš usakih 10 minut en knof stisnu za shrant :)
<upd> Å¡e vedno ne dela pol je pa browser kriv
<alyosha> sasa84:  super je res ja zato bi rad usposobu:D sj sem čisto pri koncu že:D še malo pa bo use napravljeno:d
<sasa84> alyosha, pa ti si care :D
 * sasa84 je pa učer napisala svojo drugi skripto...prva je bla tista "hello world" :P
<alyosha> hahahah
<alyosha> ma pridna:D
<alyosha> kaj si napisala
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> pa u čem?
<sasa84> kle pa d se ej izpisal welcome... pol pa se je google chrome zagnou :P
<sasa84> bin/bash :)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> Sky[x], moj mali bankir :D
<alyosha> ma huda sasa84 :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<sasa84> alyosha, ja...sej tam se je pa pol končal :P
<sasa84> bl n00b stvari ni več :P
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> počasi bo use
<Sky[x]> Hi,
<Sky[x]> Just shooting an email to the link recommended on the page listing upcoming
<Sky[x]> FreeBSD events. I notice that under March 2011 - Indiana LinuxFest is not
<sasa84> alyosha, iščem kakšne dobre tutoriale za začetnike...
<Sky[x]> kaj to '
<alyosha> tutoriale kasne?=?
<sasa84> ma za te shell skriptre
<sasa84> ne vem...
<sasa84> eni majo ful hitr preskok
<alyosha> hmm nebi vedu ker se nisem še z tem preveč ukvarjal
<alyosha> to bo CrazyLemon  kaj več vedu
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  where aree youuu:D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon počiva... k je dons nedelja ;)
<sasa84> oziroma...verjetno je slive
<sasa84> hruške, jabolka in banane
<Grega> CrazyLemon: http://www.shrani.si/f/2E/SO/2KBFaSaR/wtf.png
<Sky[x]> Grega: a to si ti risal ? :D
<Grega> vsekakor!
<sasa84> Grega, vidim, da maš filing za umetnost...
<upd> hah
<alyosha> eno tko glupo uprasanje:D
<sasa84> upd, to ni smešn
<sasa84> da alyosha ? :D
<alyosha> kje na serverju je zdj dropbox folder kjer so datoteke??
<alyosha> na ubuntuju desktop je pač na USER/dropbox
<alyosha> na debian serverju pa prav nevem kam ga je dalo
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> mislim folder od dropboxa ze je samo notri ni dototek ki so sinhronizirane
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> ce sploh stekate kaj mislim:D
<upd> torej pozen sinhronus
<upd> al KWA ? :D
<alyosha> in tudi dropbox folder je skrita mapa?
<alyosha> to je normlano alne?:D
<alyosha> ni mi jasno pevec:D
<alyosha> aha aha
<alyosha> napreduje:DD
<Grega> sasa84: se hecas? :)
<Grega> rabim enega, ki bo to narisal kot ilustracijo, pozna kdo?
<sasa84> Grega :)
<sasa84> am... kok kt ilustracijo? poznam eno punco, k je na ALU
<Grega> narise na racunalnik (z npr adobe illustrator) ali na list?
<Sky[x]> lahko tud s pomočjo tablice :D
<Grega> sasa84: to je ilustracije https://www.cloudflare.com/media/images/overview/illustration.jpg (to kar pa mam jaz pa je narisano na roko in slikano - not cool)
<sasa84> aaa, Å¡tekam ;)
<alyosha> IT works:D
<sasa84> Grega, sej to bi blo kul vidt, d bi bla tvoja fotka kokr na črno tablo narjena ;)
<Grega> mogoce, ampak mora bit lepo narisano.. jaz ne znam
<sasa84> men je pa kul narjen...mal tko odštekan :)
<Grega> http://www.shrani.si/f/r/TK/2h8sbhKq/img1343.jpg
<Grega> to je "original"
<sasa84> ja lej...men si ful lepo naredu :)
<sasa84> tko mal odštekan je
<sasa84> lohk pa nrdiš d bo kao črna tabla...pa z belo kredo narjen, une stvari pa brvne...kao puščice pa to
<Grega> http://www.shrani.si/f/C/xA/47NPRQr1/wtf2.png
<sasa84> ni slabo... sam men preveč neon deluje
<sasa84> bi raj tko bl natur
<sasa84> fantjeeeee, eno vprašanje mam za vas, k ste bl stručkoti ;)
<sasa84> a bi se dal iz komada sreča na vrvici sam musko ven vzte?
<sasa84> vzet
<alyosha> pomoje bos lazje dobila samo miuziko nekje
<alyosha> :D
<lolsi11> oj
<Grega> jaz bi rekel da ja.. ampak verjetno se da celo kje na netu najt samo.. refren..?
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, a maš torrent do due date
<marko-_-> k povsod piše dvdrip pa neke fore pol pa je baje slika ful grda
<lolsi11> ej folk zanima me kako rešiti eno težavo in sicer kubuntu mi noče brati DVD-jev ( Error reading from DVD ) a gdo ve kako popravt?
<sasa84> jaz bi rabla cel ves komad...sam brez besedila, sam musko
<sasa84> a ti to sam za en dvd nrdi al za vse?
<sasa84> lolsi11
<Grega> paaramparari, nobenih skrbi, sreca na vrvicii ;)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> bom zdj probala z audacity
<sasa84> kok je sploh slišat
<lolsi11> ne za večino eni pa tud delajo ( originali )
<lolsi11> ja večina ne dela
<uni4dfx> lolsi11 ugibam da v winsih ti te isti DVDji delajo?
<lolsi11> ja
<uni4dfx> rukn enga k ne dela not
<uni4dfx> pa poglej kaj v dmesg piše
<lolsi11> kje?
<uni4dfx> v terminalu sam natipki dmesg
<uni4dfx> pa enter, obviously
<lolsi11> ja in
<uni4dfx> seveda bo velik izpisal, ampak tebe zanima tisto bol pri koncu, kar je pač najbol recent
<uni4dfx> ja če je kak problem z branjem DVDjev bo zelo verjetno tu kej pisal o tem
<lolsi11> [ 2975.237564] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 01 fe e2 00 00 02 00 [ 2975.237584] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 523144 [ 2975.237591] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 130786 [ 2975.237596] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 130787 [ 2975.326227] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE [ 2975.326238] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]  [ 297
<uni4dfx> sej te verjetno zanima zakaj ne dela, right?
<lolsi11> jest nč ne najdem
<lolsi11> ja ja
<lolsi11> lej zej sem poslal zadnjo vrstico
<lolsi11> a slučajn veš kaj nej nardim
<uni4dfx> to je že vredu
<uni4dfx> sr0 je ime tvojga dvd-roma
<lolsi11> a pol vse dela a kaj?
<uni4dfx> a je velik takih sporočil?
<lolsi11> ja cel milion
<uni4dfx> ja ne, a ne vidš da ti v tem sporočilu k si nalepu piše "Buffer I/O error on device sr0"
<uni4dfx> ok no, nasledn korak bi biu da to skopiraš v google :)
<uni4dfx> zihr se Å¡e kdo najde z istim problemom
<uni4dfx> tkole recimo http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&=&q=%22Buffer+I%2FO+error+on+device+sr0
<Seniorita> "Buffer I/O error on device sr0 - Google Search
<lolsi11> prov
<uni4dfx> evo je že en bug report glede tega
<lolsi11> ej zanima me kako ga rešt
<uni4dfx> ja treba je pogruntat, nismo mi tle čarovniki da bomo kr na pamet vedl za vsako izmed miljard težav kako se reš :)
<lolsi11> ne sej je v redu
<uni4dfx> kam je zdej Å¡u
<uni4dfx> spet en butthurt 12letnik
<zdobersek> 'ej zanima me kok ga rešt'
<zdobersek> car
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> zakaj nimam jst orodne vrstice pr audacity? :P
<uni4dfx> sasa84 View --> Toolbars
<sasa84> uni4dfx, ma tud kam kliknt nimam...sem že ful iskala :)
<uni4dfx> kaj pa Alt+v
<t3ch> pwnat se da stackguard! :) http://www.phrack.org/issues.html?issue=67&id=13#article
<Seniorita> .:: Phrack Magazine ::.
<sasa84> http://www.shrani.si/f/1C/aA/1TyLKE9F/zaslonskaslika.png
<sasa84> o Å¡it
<uni4dfx> sej nč ne manka?
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> pozabte :D
<sasa84> sam prej ni blo
<sasa84> zaprem
<sasa84> odprem, nrdim printscreen...ga kopiram... pol pa sam zagledam
<sasa84> ok...i'm blond...don't bother :P
<uni4dfx> :D
<alyosha> ta sasa84   :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ej, pa prej res ni blo no :)
<sasa84> sem še ful gruntala kok bi pršla do kšnih bastavitev :)
<sasa84> evo, zdj pa spet ni :)
<uni4dfx> probi Alt+P
<uni4dfx> če ti odpre "Pogled"
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> ej, veš kaj je fora...se mi zdi, d je orodna vrstica skrita pod audacity naslovom
<sasa84> jp, res je ;9
<uni4dfx> kaj sploh zaen toolkit upodabla audacity
<uni4dfx> ah, wxWidgets
<uni4dfx> zdej vem zakaj vsi pluvajo po tem :P
<sasa84> :P
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kdaj bo top gear dammit
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> js mam tle že eno uro popcorn prpravlen
<sasa84> hm...ne rata mi skenslat besedila
<sasa84> mogoče zto, k je iz youtuba :P
<CrazyLemon> Grega fensi..a si to na tablo risal al si dejansko uporabu software :D
<sasa84> morm probat en drug mp3 :D
<CrazyLemon> glede na flash predvidevam da je tabla :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx uh..ne bo Å¡e uploadan :D
<CrazyLemon> niti končal se še ni
<lolsi11> halo ej zanima me kako na GnomeMP playerju uštimat da so ščž
<sasa84> hm...damn!
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- kok js vidim je BDRip zuni :)
<CrazyLemon> lolsi11 a sprašuješ za podnapise? če ja uporabi TAPRAVI encoding za podnapise (kar je UTF-8 )
<lolsi11> kako pa to narediš?
<andrejpan> uni4dfx, http://pogdesign.co.uk/cat/day/30-1-2011#r_2100_308_22690
<Seniorita> CAT - Calendar for TV - The tv listings guide to your favourite TV shows with changable user settings
<andrejpan> sam ne vem ker time zone imajo
<uni4dfx> torej se je zdele začel
<uni4dfx> ne, čez 2 ure
<uni4dfx> x_x
<andrejpan> kaj 00.00 imajo oni, aja itak sej tisti ničti poldnevik gre čez london, ja pol čez 2 ure. da
<CrazyLemon> a nismo mi GMT+1 ?
<CrazyLemon> torej..ja....zdej se je začelo :)
<uni4dfx> oni so 1 uro nazaj
<uni4dfx> zmeri
<andrejpan> imajo 7 sedaj
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, ja sam je baje fake
 * sasa84 ne rata :\
<CrazyLemon> jah..dvomim da je fejk
<CrazyLemon> na torrentleechu ni fejk stvari! :)
<CrazyLemon> sam tale je pa junak lolsi..kere teme on odpira..same cvetke res
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, znaš u audacity petje skenslat?
<CrazyLemon> ofkors
<CrazyLemon> pulseaudio -k
<CrazyLemon> pa skenslaš petje :D
<CrazyLemon> uploadaj nekam komad pa se bom poigral
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mislm resno :P
<sasa84> jou, bom uploadala
<CrazyLemon> js tudi
<sasa84> želiš mp3 al wav?
<CrazyLemon> dej raj wav
<sasa84> ok
<sasa84> jaz sem probala po tutorialih...pa ni kul :\
<sasa84> kr neki je... :)
<sasa84> k dab se mačke gonile
<CrazyLemon> moraš se mal igrat z nastavitvami :)
<sasa84> wav ma 86,3mb??
<sasa84> iz youtuba sem ga skinla...v mp4 pa dala v wav :P
<sasa84_> :D
<uni4dfx> lol TopGear... "facetube", "youbook", "myface"
<andrejpan> uni4dfx, a niso to že mal stare fore??
<uni4dfx> ja :P
<uni4dfx> morm gledat stare sezone medtem k čakam na nove dele :D
<andrejpan> :)
<andrejpan> kaj pa čes drugeag, da
<christooss> a je že kdo probal xtile?
<christooss> http://www.giuspen.com/x-tile/
<christooss> zabavna zadeva
<Seniorita> x tile &laquo; giuspen
<christooss> končno neki uporabnega na področju tillanja v gnome
<sasa84> DominiCanes1, hud nick...
<DominiCanes1> hvala
<DominiCanes1> mam jih nekaj na zalogi
 * sasa84 se bo preimenovala v torquemado ;)
<sasa84> hec ;)
<DominiCanes1> lol
<DominiCanes1> kr dej
<sasa84> kje si pa dobil idejo za tak nick?
<DominiCanes1> zaka mam pa 1 zraven nika
<sasa84> mogoče je še en "gospodov pes" ;)
<DominiCanes1> mam pse doma... domini - bog canes-pes
<DominiCanes1> tako je
<DominiCanes1> ma ni sanse
<DominiCanes1> mogoce ker sem se na ubuntu-hr
<sasa84> na serverju je Å¡e en
<DominiCanes1> kje
<DominiCanes1> ja seveda
<sasa84> gospodovi psi... tko so klical dominikance v času inkvizicije pa naprej :)
<DominiCanes1> jp
<DominiCanes1> od tod tut ime
<DominiCanes1> ma mislim kako ma se en isto ime ko js
<sasa84> čeprav je njihovo ime po ustanovitelju...kar npr. dominik ni hotel, saj se imenujejo red pridigarjev
<DominiCanes1> sej sn vedu da bi moral ostat pr mojem starem niku
<sasa84> kaj pa si mel prej?
<DominiCanes1> se vedno mam...CalmPitBull
<sasa84> uuu
<sasa84> spet psi ;)
<DominiCanes1> povem ti dva psa pitbull in francoski bulldog
<sasa84> a sta prjazna? ;)
<DominiCanes1> ja
 * sasa84 je mela labradorčka :)
<DominiCanes1> ma ja
<DominiCanes1> kak se da v terminalu preverit ce mas bluetooth
<DominiCanes1> lsmod | grep blue???
<sasa84> ti bodo fantje povedal ;)
<DominiCanes1> upam da bojo
<sasa84> al pa mal poguglej :)
<sasa84> sicer pa... nimaš nobenga knofka okol? :)
<DominiCanes1> ma mam gor na toolbar
<DominiCanes1> ampak me zanima ce se da to v terminalu
<DominiCanes1> kot ifconfig
<DominiCanes1> al pa lspci
<DominiCanes1> pa kej taksnega
<Grega> CrazyLemon: tablo :)
<sasa84> Grega, si kej uštimu?
<DominiCanes1> mam spet eno vprasanje
<DominiCanes1> obstaja kak channel za security
<Grega> glede slike? ne, nic vec.. bo moral nek pro naredit, da bo kot je treba
<DominiCanes1> slovenski
<uni4dfx> DominiCanes1 lsusb ?
<DominiCanes1> to sem probal
<DominiCanes1> to je mogoce
<DominiCanes1> lsusb
<DominiCanes1> zakaj vprasaj na koncu
<uni4dfx> zato k nevem če to rabš
<DominiCanes1> ma ne rabim
<DominiCanes1> sam sprasujem kako v terminalu preverit ce mas bluetooth
<DominiCanes1> lahko bi dal komando hcitool scan...pa ce zavrti ga ma
<DominiCanes1> ????
<CrazyLemon> lspci bi ti verjetno izpisal bluetooth
<CrazyLemon> lshw pa bi ti definitivno izpisal bluetooth
<DominiCanes1> ne vrze mn
<DominiCanes1> grem probat
<DominiCanes1> hmmmm
<DominiCanes1> grem na drugo vprasanje
<DominiCanes1> ka ma kdo na ubuntu  adobe master CS5
<CrazyLemon> sm ti že odgovoril na forumu z   linkom
<DominiCanes1> he he he h
<CrazyLemon> in če bi prebral kar piše bi vidu da ni mogoče namestit master collection
<CrazyLemon> tudi photoshop cs5 ne dela
<CrazyLemon> samo cs4
<DominiCanes1> vidu sam morem 2 vprasat
<DominiCanes1> tak je to ce si noob
<bogdanov> :D
<lobi> kaj mogoce kdo ve zakaj nima gThumb vec moznosti ustvarjanja spletne galerije
 * CrazyLemon ni nikoli uporabljal gThumb
<lobi> kaksna druga alternativa za spletno galerijo
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi ti torej rad? naredu thumbnaile pa mel spletno galerijo?
<lobi> jap
<lobi> v gThumbu je bilo to lepo
<lobi> potem si samo mapo prenesel na server
<CrazyLemon> hm..js sm mel tko eno scripto
<bogdanov> kanal a
<bogdanov> BOTER!
<CrazyLemon> k si ji sam povedal kje maš svoje slike
<CrazyLemon> ona pa ti sama thumbnaile zgenerira
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da ni bla ravno najlepša galerija :)
<DominiCanes1> eno vmesno vprasanje ...s katerim softom delate strani
<CrazyLemon> lobi na pvt maš link kako to zgleda
<CrazyLemon> skripta se pa imenuje phAlbum in je kr precej stara :)
<lobi> ni slabo
<lobi> samo ni prevec estetsko
<lobi> ce se bo kdo kaj spomnil glede gThumba
<lobi> bom pocakl
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> je pa res da ni bla ravno najlepša galerija :)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sj drugač se da najt na netu verjetno malo morje bash skript k ti naredi thumbnaile :)
<sasa84> fantje moji... lahkonočko ;)
<DominiCanes1> lahko noc
<Sky[x]> keri grdi linki na topshop :S
<Sky[x]> http://www.topshop.si/minisites_template/medical_templete/index.asp?tn=medical&pid=106635&csu=general&cex=64011&med=cn&orig=mcn&vir=no&src=si_gen_general_cn_sa_facebook&referrer=facebook_cn_64011&utm_source=facebook_cn&utm_medium=Contextual_Adv.&utm_campaign=si_gen_general_cn_sa_facebook_64011
<Seniorita> IRENEW - energetska zapestnica
<bogdanov> boter
<bogdanov> nimas
<bogdanov> bolsga filma
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ta tretji del s ux
<CrazyLemon> 1. in 2. ftw :)
<CrazyLemon> drugo vse sranje
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> dobr tud tret ni svoh
<bogdanov> ampak 1&2
<bogdanov> sta klasa zase
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> crazy sta ima inace
<CrazyLemon> ma nic..gledam en nov film :D
<bogdanov> ker
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> due date
<bogdanov> o cem
<bogdanov> se gre
<CrazyLemon> ma neka komedija :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> moje ime je IIIVANA
<bogdanov> HAhAHahah
<bogdanov> najbol da dajo tako
<bogdanov> na tv
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> wtf? :D
<bogdanov> ma tole
<bogdanov> na kanal a reklama
<bogdanov> un k kao napovejo use
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> 3883 ??
<CrazyLemon> :>>
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> HAhahah
<CrazyLemon> si vidu alfija nipiča..model se prodal vedeževalkam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> "meni so napovedila sve prav"
<bogdanov> HAhaha
<CrazyLemon> ja :DD
<bogdanov> kes jebiga
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> tkoj to ja
<CrazyLemon> lol..tale due date ma pa tudi ene par dobrih for :D
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-23
<uni4dfx> čer
<uni4dfx> a kdo ne spi?
<miha> kdo ma androida pa bi se mu kej dal?
<CrazyLemon> madr faking vlada..bencin 1.406€
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1336-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1336-1/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bos pa hodu!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne bom!
<CrazyLemon> ker sm lih danes kupu letno vinjeto
<CrazyLemon> tko da se moram po avtocesti vozit..če ne sm jo brezveze kupu!
<zdobersek> vinjeto na celo, pa hodi po AC
<CrazyLemon> sm jo že zalepu na šipo :(
<zdobersek> sipo iz avta, pa nosi po AC
<CrazyLemon> maš ideje! cenim to!
<Skyx-mobile> a lohk pr PHP prevers kolk je velk fajl Å¡e predn ga un sploh gor uploada ?
<zdobersek> placej. 100€
<urh> miha?
<miha> urh: ?
<miha> android...sms spam?
<urh> ja kaj si se zanimal
<urh> za android
<miha> ja testiram svojo sms aplikacijo
<miha> sam velik smsov pošilja
<urh> aaaa
<miha> :)))
<miha> CrazyLemon noče testirat
<urh> ja ce bos zasipal
 * CrazyLemon guilty 
<urh> ti js tud ne dam
<urh> :D
<miha> hehe
<miha> jah v simulatorju zdj dela ok, tud na ics
<miha> kaj vem
<miha> čudn je to :D
<lynxlynxlynx> A script on this page may be busy, or it may have stopped responding. You can stop the script now, or you can continue to see if the script will complete.
<lynxlynxlynx> stop script | continue
<lynxlynxlynx> ne eno ne drugo ne dela :)
<zdobersek> Are you using a shitty browser?
<lynxlynxlynx> thunderbird, yep
<miha> a zna kdo z.. git delat? :)
<zdobersek> miha: povej, v najslabsem primeru bomo googlal.
<miha> torej zdj dodal dva lokalna gita
<miha> kak to spravim km na net.. github al kej?
<miha> sourceforge?
<miha> http://progit.org/book/ tu gledam
<Seniorita> Pro Git - Table of Contents
<miha> pa mi še ni čist jasn
<lynxlynxlynx> github in gitorious sta najbolj popularna
<lynxlynxlynx> če maš že račun na sf in bo večji projekt, je to tud varianta
<lynxlynxlynx> da bi kar na en strežnik porival ne gre
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer podpira brez demona na oni strani, ampak bi rabil vsaj en cron job, drugače bi bla frka
<lynxlynxlynx> github je res tipitopi vse zrihtano
<miha> ne sej, rad bi nekam dal javno, da lahk ljudje v miru pregledajo source
<miha> če bo kdo kodiru ne vem
<miha> pač to sms kodiranje, zdj nekak dela, sam ne vem, če nism kake neumnosti naredu
<lynxlynxlynx> no, pol je to še boljš kot lastna rešitev, ker ti ni treba še gitweb poganjat
<lynxlynxlynx> tko da kar github
<miha> ja rad bi en uveljavn service
<lynxlynxlynx> tam lahko celo vsako vrstico posebi komentiraš :)
<miha> da se vidi da sm jst prvi uplodal
<miha> ane
<miha> to se mi gre :D
<lynxlynxlynx> GITHUB NAO
<miha> torej mam zdj račun na github
<miha> naredim repozitorij tm?
<miha> pol pa nekak uploadam?
<miha> aha so navodila
<Sky[x]> miha: povej kaj te muci git
<Sky[x]> jst sem ga studirov
<Sky[x]> github mas lepo javno vse
<Sky[x]> pa hitr mas nastavlen vse :)
<lynxlynxlynx> git ftw
<lynxlynxlynx> tacajt naj bi se tud mercurial pobral, ampak ga že dolgo nisem probal
<lynxlynxlynx> bzr pa pomoje samo Å¡e bubuntu uporablja
<miha> Sky[x]: ja kako dodam dostop do git
<miha> nikjer ni passworda
<miha> torej dam nekje public key od mojga pc?
<Sky[x]> jp
<miha> github mam račun
<miha> kaj naredim zdj
<miha> pa prazn repozitorij na github
<Sky[x]> public key generiras pa ga notr skopiras in mas dostop :)
<miha> kako
<lynxlynxlynx> običen ssh
<miha> ja to že mam, sam pod /etc/ssh/ je za root@ ?
<miha> a to je tak?
<Sky[x]> http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/tools-and-tips/how-to-work-with-github-and-multiple-accounts/
<Seniorita> Quick Tip: How to Work with GitHub and Multiple Accounts | Nettuts+
<Sky[x]> ev kle lepo pise
<Sky[x]> pomoje sem clo po temu delov jst pa je slo
<miha> Sky[x]: kKUL dela :D
<Aseq> miha, zdej lahko das link da vidmo kaj je :)
<miha> khm, sm svoj priimek Å¡e dal v user...
<miha> bo vse v logu :D
<Sky[x]> ql
<Sky[x]> nv zakaj se ne da ubuntu.si na github ?
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi se dal? :)
<zdobersek> ker mamo launchpad!
<zdobersek> ki pa sploh ni uberkul al pa karkol ..
<Sky[x]> ni bi mel problema s commitanjem ?
<Sky[x]> a ni neki bzr zezal ce sta dva hkrati urejala al kako je blo ze ?
<zdobersek> zezu je takrat, ce eden od teh dveh ni vedu, kaj tocno mora delat.
<zdobersek> prekleti Lannisterji
<zdobersek> fak so gajsni.
<CrazyLemon> nič ne zeza..ker itak noben nč ne dela
<zdobersek> to je prednost bazaarja!
<zdobersek> pasivna stabilnost.
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<zdobersek> cel bzr je tak ... pythonovski.
<zdobersek> po drugi strani pa je git pisan v perlu, kar je se hujs.
<lynxlynxlynx> git je c
<lynxlynxlynx> neki porcelana je v bash, perl, ampak večina je c
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh na začetku je blo večino skript, ker gre pač hitreje razvoj
<zdobersek> pol git sploh ni tko grd!
<zdobersek> (git je kul, ampak do zdej mi je bil grd, ker sem mislu, da je v perlu spisan)
<zdobersek> (vecinoma)
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.ohloh.net/p/git/analyses/latest
<Seniorita> Git - Ohloh
<lynxlynxlynx> še tclja je več
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž od gitk
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1337-1: Linux kernel (Natty backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1337-1/
<Sky[x]> prej ste me vsi kva pormoviram git zdj pa vsei kok je dobr :D
<miha> po vseh bolečinah s svn, zgleda vsaj na začetku dobr ta git
<miha> ...
<Sky[x]> jp
<sasa84> migi ;)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> mihi ;)
<sasa84> nobenih migov... eurofighter je vrjetn bolš lovc :P
<sasa84> o čem zdej razpravljate, izbrana druščina?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a spiš? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> Sky[x]: wasn't me
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 delno
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ezeYJUz-84
<Seniorita> Star Wars Uncut: Director&#39;s Cut      - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1338-1: Rsyslog vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1338-1/
<Cinober> damn SOPA/PIPA :S
<Cinober> !q sopa
<Cinober> !g sopa
<Seniorita> Stop Online Piracy Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stop_Online_Piracy_Act
<Grega> hiter si ti :)
<lynxlynxlynx> za acto se pa je*e ljudem
<Grega> ne bi rekel je*e.. bolj da si utrujeni
<Grega> so*
<lynxlynxlynx> acta je starejša, pa še bolj bi/jo bomo čutili tle v evropi
<lynxlynxlynx> "Moreover, the framework will facilitate information flows between models to generate decisionable information, an aspect that will make the system valuable to decision makers." <-- ugh, dilbertarian
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1340-1: Linux kernel (Oneiric backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1340-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1341-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1341-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-24
<igcek> zdravo
<igcek> mamo kaksnega tu, ki zna remote tunnelirati?
<BigWhale> kwa pa to pomen?
<zdobersek> bi blo varno na 11.10 devat linux kernel iz precisea?
<BigWhale> zdobersek, odvisno... ce je server pol ni nobenih zadrzkov... ce je pa desktop masina je pa lahk z Xorg in z driverji kak problem
<zdobersek> hm
<zdobersek> nc, bomo vidl.
<BigWhale> ce mas kake closed source driverje od AMDja al pa Nvidie pol rajs ne :>
<Matthai> BigWhale, eno vprasanje... v 11.10 64-bit poznaš kakšnega SIP klienta, ki deluje?
<Matthai> Ekiga se mi strašno usuva
<BigWhale> uf.. ne
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> nvidia blob deluje kul ... tipkovnico mi je edino vrgl na angleski layout
<zdobersek> ampak headerji se niso pravilno instaliral.
<zdobersek> v /usr/include/linux so se vedno headerji iz 3.0 verzije
<Skyx-mobile> kasni headerji to ?
<zdobersek> linux headerji
<zdobersek> kernel headerji
<zdobersek> super
<zdobersek> meta pakete je blo se treba instalirat
<zdobersek> fakin' banke in poste
<zdobersek> vse zaprto
<miha> kaj se zgodl?
<zdobersek> poste zaprte od 12 do 15
<zdobersek> vsak dan
<zdobersek> in to vejo vsi, sam jst ne
<zdobersek> banke isto
<miha> hehe
<CrazyLemon> wtf ?
<CrazyLemon> kje ti živiš ?!?
<CrazyLemon> pošta dela do hm..18.00 oz. 19.00
<CrazyLemon> banka pa do 16.30!
<zdobersek> 5km izven 3. najvecjega SLO mesta.
<CrazyLemon> L!
<zdobersek> ti pa zivis v 3. najvecji SLO vasi, tko da shush.
<CrazyLemon> btw...js sm 5km izven KP..pa bomo kmalu mel optiko
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vi?? :>
<zdobersek> nam pa mece linijo, ce dezuje, mkay?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem.. tvoje wannabe 3. največje SLO mesto sucks :)
<zdobersek> a so zarad vas nekoc habsburzani zgledal k ene mone?
<CrazyLemon> ne..so pa zaradi nas italijani zgledali k ene mone!..takrat se je pojavu izraz 'mone' k ga ti zdej pridno uporabljaš!
<CrazyLemon> in ya face
<zdobersek> kdaj tocno?
<Grega> prejsnji petek
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu je bilo na loterijsko nedeljo..k vem da so vsi partizani pol Å¡li gledat listke..spomnem se tega kot da je bilo dva dni nazaj!
<zdobersek> TF?
<CrazyLemon> TF?
<zdobersek> TheFuck?
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti ni jasno mladenič? aja..ti si premlad da bi vedu kdo so bili partizani!
<zdobersek> dobro vem, kdo _so_ partizani!
<zdobersek> ves ti, kteri so bli nemci?
<zdobersek> ANYWAY
<zdobersek> a maste vi stadion, k je bil v zadnjih 5 letih bil nazadnje poln, ko je bla gor masa?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> maša :D
<zdobersek> ja, neko cerkveno zborovanje, in je blo polno folka ...
<zdobersek> pa molil so.
<BigWhale> a mamo v slovenskem ubuntu ~/Documents al ~/Dokumenti ?
<miha> Dokumenti
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: eno vprasanje!
<zdobersek> READY
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> GO!
<zdobersek> Ce smo vsi bozji otroci, zakaj je Jezus tako poseben?
<CrazyLemon> ker je božji sin!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<zdobersek> ampak tudi ti si!
<zdobersek> al si bozja hcerka?
<CrazyLemon> kdo pravi da sem karkoli božjega? ali sem zate neki božjega? mogoče božanskega????       oh žan :$
<zdobersek> sam na kriz se moras prit!
<zdobersek> (simbolicno)
<zdobersek> torej, zrtvovat se moras!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1343-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1343-1/
<CrazyLemon> sej se žrtvujem
<CrazyLemon> za ubuntu.si!
<zdobersek> oooooohohohoohh!
<zdobersek> ... in kar naenkrat sem v Cju bil primoran uporabst goto stavke ...
<miha> jezus še tega da je božji sin ni komentiral, reku, da drugi tko pravjo. kaj šele, da je *edini*
<zdobersek> ja, jezus je bil taprava mona!
<miha> jezus je bil hipi
<Tadej_> a sam men fb ne dela?
<Tadej_> lol telesmeh ma routing loop
<zdobersek> no, da vidimo te banke ...
<CrazyLemon> Cigo na bolšjaku prodaja ojačevalec. Kupec ga vpraša: >>Koliko je ojačevalec močan?<< Cigo: “Jak je, vrlo močan!” Kupec : “Mislim..., koliko vaten je?” Cigo : “Ma.., neverovaten!!!”
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<zgaga> !t hr sl neverovaten
<Seniorita> neverovaten
<zdobersek> joke fails.
<CrazyLemon> Ubuntu bo od različice 12.04 HUD!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=w_WW-DHqR3c
<Seniorita> Introducing the HUD to Ubuntu      - YouTube
<zdobersek> ker do zdaj pa NI BIL!
<CrazyLemon> true story! :D
<CrazyLemon> no zdobersek dej napiši eno novico o tem kako HUD je ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/939         kle maš še neki o tem :)
<zdobersek> no time
<zdobersek> gotta save the world tonight
<zdobersek> again
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dej no..boš dobu čokolado
<zdobersek> I SAID NO TIME
<zdobersek> delam na podpori za josticke in gamepade v GNOME Control Centru in WebKitu!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> dej nehi pa loti se pisanja novice
<zdobersek> NO
<zdobersek> TIME
<CrazyLemon> stop being such a silly lil boy
<zdobersek> KEIN
<zdobersek> SPÄT
<zdobersek> eh
<zdobersek> ZEIT
<zdobersek> kaj me danes vsi neki novacte za novice pisat ...
<CrazyLemon> pust skya..on vsakega peca
<CrazyLemon> js sm pa samo tebe prašal..ker vem da ti to zmoreš!
<CrazyLemon> verjamem vate!
<zdobersek> hvala.
<zdobersek> ampak ne..
<zdobersek> in wtf je sploh ta HUD?
<zdobersek> NO TIME TO WATCH ZE VIDEO
<CrazyLemon> you are such a bad liar
<zdobersek> zdej cem gledat, pa noce nalozt strani od ShuttlaVrednega
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> DoS
<zdobersek> voice recognition omenja
<zdobersek> kle zna Ubuntu fajn popusit
<zdobersek> napram Siriju oz. Googlovem bodocem reco engineu
<CrazyLemon> aja?
<CrazyLemon> nisem prebral
<CrazyLemon> čakam na novico
<zdobersek> zanimivo, jst na tvojem mestu ne bi.
<CrazyLemon> prasec! :/
<zdobersek> mocna beseda.
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/408888_162738650495420_151872974915321_172361_199336507_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> ubistvu se potem se Nina Janu pridruzi
<yang> a kdo kaj spremlja akcije mobilnih operaterjev, kje se splaca kupiti galaxy s 2
<CrazyLemon> http://gould.cx/ted/blog/Searching_menus
<Seniorita> TedPage
<CrazyLemon> yang js sm vidu galaxy S2 za 1€ !!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<yang> jst tud, samo je narocnina potem 24x 50
<yang> pa pride ceneje brez akcije kupit
<CrazyLemon> jah..to so pač njihove akcije..ponujajo telefon za 1€ ..tko da.. raje ne gledat teh akcij
<CrazyLemon> ker noben ti ga ne bo prodal pod ceno :)
<CrazyLemon> sm pa danes vidu da na slo-android forumu oglas za s2
<CrazyLemon> 300€
<yang> vcas so ble zadeve mal subvencionirane
<yang> ja kar naj ga ima, ne kupujem rabljene robe
<zdobersek> banda
<zdobersek> telefoni hujs k bencin
<yang> crazy poznas pregovor , nimam toliko denarja da bi kupoval poceni
<CrazyLemon> yang poznam..doesnt make sense
<yang> sploh pa ne od slovenskih prodajalcev, za kaksen nemski ebay se gre
<CrazyLemon> še posebi k kupuješ s2 :D
<yang> kle ti pa slabo robo prodajo
<yang> ze z novimi so tezave k je vse na kitajskem narjen, ampak mas vsaj enoletno garancijo
<yang> pa se to so se zavzemali da bi ukinli
<CrazyLemon> 1 leto?
<CrazyLemon> 2 leti maš
<yang> odvisno kaj
<yang> lcd tv ma eno leto
<yang> telefoni morda 2
<CrazyLemon> na..pa sem bil prisiljen napisat članek
<CrazyLemon> thanks alot zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> bah..je quital prasec
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> Pomivalno korito v wordpressu
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ugane kaj je to? :D
<Sky[x]> kos ?
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<CrazyLemon> ko maš WYSWYG urejevalnik odprt..ti "pomivalno korito" pokaže/skrije dodatne možnosti urejevalnika :D
<Sky[x]> lol
<Grega> cist logicno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1344-1: linux vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1344-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1345-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1345-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1344-1: linux vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1344-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1345-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1345-1/
<jinzo> Grega, kak Å¡la matematika?
<Grega> ne razumem vprasanja
<miha> :)))))))))
<jinzo> nisi rekel da boš na izpit šo?
<win9> vedno korak anprej
<win9> čer
<win9> prišel prašat Seniorito, če bi šla na večerjo z mano
<Sky[x]> i like it :)
<miha> Sky[x]: win9 vpraš
<win9> a re nexus rootan?
<win9> je
<win9> sicer nexusa ne poznam, ampak zna bit neki tacga kot galaxy s
<miha> win9: to ma tanovga ics
<win9> vem
<Sky[x]> miha: sva na privat na vezi da ne smetiva ubuntuja z neubuntu zadevami :P
<miha> :)))))))))
<miha> lp
<CrazyLemon> a sploh rabiš rootat nexusa?
<CrazyLemon> a ni en ukaz dovolj da odkleneš bootloader? :)
<zdobersek> fakin' lanisterji
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8vHl1W5YP4
<Seniorita> Jan ni čefurček!      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> LMAO?
<zdobersek> kok iskreno pove!
<CrazyLemon> sej punca ni tok napačna..sam je čist preveč blond :D
<zdobersek> svasta vidis na internetu ...
<zdobersek> kdo slucajno ve, kdaj je na FRI odprta knjigarna?
<CrazyLemon> not me!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vi pridete naslednje leto iz sezane v LJ?
<Aseq> zdobersek, a ni do 3h al 4h
<zdobersek> Aseq: od kdaj?
<Aseq> pa ne vem
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> bomo vidl v cetrtek ...
<zdobersek> drugac pac ne bo knjige :)
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/lokalne_novice/savinjska/2012/01/divjanje_naselje.aspx
<Seniorita> Štiriinšestdesetletna voznica skozi naselje s 117 km/h - Planet Siol.net
<zdobersek> tole je km stran od mene
<zdobersek> divje babice
<CrazyLemon> te babice sploh nimajo več občutka za hitrost
<CrazyLemon> all numb
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naj bi
<zdobersek> oyea
<zdobersek> crazy lemons in big city
<CrazyLemon> hopefully not for long :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma Å¡e bl hopefully da mi ne bo sploh treba it gor :D
<CrazyLemon> a je Å¡el kdo iz xDSL-ja pri siolu na optiko pravtako pri siolu?
<miha> jo
<zdobersek> optika fuj!
<miha> najdu en butast grd bug v sms, končno :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj fuj? za isto ceno dobim 16mbit več down in 19mbit več up :)
<zdobersek> fuj ker jo mas ...
<zdobersek> na voljo ...
<CrazyLemon> sej je nimam
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e ..
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/technology/2012/01/24/samsung-s-galaxy-tab-tablet-is-not-a-copy-of-apple-ipad-dutch-court-rules-115875-23718741/
<Seniorita> Samsung's Galaxy Tab tablet is not a copy of Apple iPad, Dutch court rules - mirror.co.uk
<CrazyLemon> lol..ker fail
<CrazyLemon> najprej pišejo o članku kjer galaxy tab ni kopija ipada
<CrazyLemon> pol pa se zajebejo in pod sliko napišejo najprej galaxy tab in nato ipad
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> hehe
<zdobersek> sej je blo enkrat v novicah ...
<zdobersek> da so mel razpravo na sodiscu, in da samsungov odvetnik ni znal povedat, ktera naprava je ipad in ktera galaxy tab
<miha> D
<miha> :D
<Sky[x]> lol D:
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti ves, k si novico spisal
<zdobersek> a bo HUD production-ready v 12.04?
<Sky[x]> kva je to sploh HUD ?
<zdobersek> heads-up display
<zdobersek> 'Replacing the 30 year old GUI with the 40 year old CLI'
<zdobersek> komentar na /.
<zdobersek> a ni tak dizajn en mal ... anti-tablet?
<zdobersek> prevec tipkanja ...
<Sky[x]> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/403666_3179662934210_1344757368_3222635_1757067186_n.jpg
<Sky[x]> :)
<Grega> noro, ce sem ravno zadnic bral, da ponujajo ze za $19
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mark upa da bo
<CrazyLemon> niso pa  zihr
<CrazyLemon> ampak glede na to da so unity dali vn Å¡e predn je bil stable
<CrazyLemon> lahk predvidevamo da bo tudi HUD v 12.04 :)
<zdobersek> tolk o  LTS!
<CrazyLemon> unity wise bo kr kul 12.04
<CrazyLemon> sam HUD bo itak optional
<CrazyLemon> imo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj bi bil antitablet ? a je bolš tapat po menijih al vpisat tist kar rabiš? :)
<zdobersek> ne vem ... se nisem mel tableta v roki
<zdobersek> ampak, afaik se na ipadu ne pise prevec
<zdobersek> tableti na sploh ubistvu ne rabijo koncepta workspaceov
<zdobersek> vsaj ne v taki obliki, kot ga upodabljata shell in unity
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1346-1: curl vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1346-1/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a maš androida? :>
<zdobersek> ja!
<zdobersek> 1.5!
<CrazyLemon> pol veš da tak koncept že obstaja :)
<zdobersek> ... tud na 1.5.
<CrazyLemon> hm..no ne vem če obstaja na 1.5 :D
<zdobersek> to ni workspace, kakrsen je v unity
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je pa podobn koncept workspaceov :)
<zdobersek> workspace = prostor, na katerem se izvaja en graficni program
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..pri androidu je to recimo dinamični widget ane :)
<CrazyLemon> in ima svoj prostor na enem od "zaslonov"
<zdobersek> v 1.5 (in tudi v 4.0 afaik) igram sudoku v fullscreen nacinu
<miha> widget je precej omejen
<zdobersek> in ne morem zelo enostavno skocit na nek drug workspace
<zdobersek> widget != full-gui program
<zdobersek> ne ga srat CrazyLemon
<miha> je tko kot ona zadeva od viste dalje
<miha> ko ti uro kaže
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej nikjer nism reku da je full gui program == widget
<miha> widget bi lahk bil precej bolj uporabn
<miha> sam
<CrazyLemon> sm pa omenjal da je to podobno ane! :)
<miha> so fail naredl
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, nisi, ampak tud podobnosti ne mores vzpostavt.
<miha> še na #android-dev maš občutek, da se widgetov izogiba folk
<miha> ker so tečni za narest
<miha> prov
<miha> in so omejeni
<miha> widget ima zelo fiksen layout, nič dinamike, ne odziva se neposredno na input, morš prek klicev (intent) delat
<CrazyLemon> jah..nism programiral widgetov...ampak kok vidim v 4.0 niso tako zelo omejeni :)
<miha> ne morš met edittext not
<miha> nč
<miha> morda
<miha> sam pol si omejen na 3.x ali 4.x
<miha> dokler ne bo ICS povsod
<miha> je bolj žalost ot
<CrazyLemon> miha jah..sej nima smisla podpirat 1.5 :)
<miha> 2.x trenutno ma smisel podpirat
<CrazyLemon> to ma sam Å¡e zdobersek pa noben drug :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: NOT FANI
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek so fani :D
<CrazyLemon> ti si tak k napsy
<CrazyLemon> k ni hotu rootat pa dat neki druzga gor
<zdobersek> ubistvu marca poteceta tisti dve leti in lahk grem brez penalov po nov mobitel ...
<zdobersek> 'neki druzga'
<miha> CrazyLemon: google bi lahk boljs forsiral upgrejd na ics
<zdobersek> na 2.3 bi potem slonel, ane
<miha> pa bi blo lažje
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ubistvu greš lahko kr zdej..ker je za telefon  meja 18mesecev al kok :)
<zdobersek> cyanogenmod, k sem v pizdi, ce gre kej narobe
<zdobersek> u, fajn ...
<CrazyLemon> miha no ja
<miha> še recimo killer zadeva od 3.x dalje http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2011/03/fragments-for-all.html maš na <3.x neko "kompatibilnost".. pa skoz se kdo pritožuje, ko kej ne dela.. jst se še nism dotaknu
<Seniorita> Android Developers Blog: Fragments For All
<CrazyLemon> ne moreš ravno forsirat ICS če nekdo uporablja ideos x5...al pa galaxy mini...etc
<CrazyLemon> ker pol ubiješ vse laike s tem :)
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej ni nujno da maš 2.3
<miha> CrazyLemon:  no ne vem.. sam pravim da bi blo lažje.. bi se osredotoču da na 4.x dela supr. tko pa balansiraš da nekak za silo na 2.x (al pa 1.6) al pa na 4.0
<CrazyLemon> js mam 2.2 pa je tudi kul :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: je mal umetnost to
<CrazyLemon> no..malce lažem..mam kr 2.3.7 :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: model.
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je že dobri dve leti star telefon :)
<zdobersek> 1.5 mam, in se stvar zna _zelo_ zatikat.
<miha> še vedno pa to boljš kot da probaš da stran dela na IE7 :)
<CrazyLemon> EJČ TI SI HIRO
<miha> tist je pa vrhunc
<miha> umetnosti :D
<CrazyLemon> miha verjamem ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak js da sm na tvojem mestu
<CrazyLemon> bi se preprosto osredotočal na 3.x/4.x
<zdobersek> kdo kurca je pa 'hiro'? :))
<CrazyLemon> torej..tablice pa high end telefone
<miha> CrazyLemon: mam 2.x na telefonu, gallaxy s
<miha> hočem da dela
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek :D   un iz heroes! kdo le?!? :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: sj morda maš prov
<miha> sam ...
<zdobersek> on je ubistvu programer
<miha> CrazyLemon: bi se lažje, če bi dobil ICS.. na S :D
<miha> ane
<zdobersek> vesda :
<zdobersek> :)
<CrazyLemon> miha lej..tablico z ICSom dobiš za 120€ :)
<CrazyLemon> to je en razlog da jo kupiš..in to je velik razlog da bi se js osredotoču na 3.x/4.x :)
<miha> telefon mam vedno v žepu
<miha> tablico (3.2) včas vzamem v roke
<zdobersek> :O
<zdobersek> HE GOT A TABLET
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kulk je transformer?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek emm.. za 530€ ga lahk dobiš :)
<zdobersek> WAI SO MUHC
<zdobersek> IT NO MAKE SENSE
<CrazyLemon> BIG MAÅ IN
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> MY BAD
<CrazyLemon> https://www.simplyelectronics.net/mainproduct.php?pid=14273&setcurrency=eur
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Seniorita> Tablet Computing - Asus Eee Pad Transformer TF101-A1 16GB Tablet with Keyboard Docking Station - US Layout
<zdobersek> STILL SO MUHC
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to je s tipkovnico :)
<zdobersek> nic, odoh ja spavat
<zdobersek> jebes tipkovnico, ce lahk tabletkas!
<zdobersek> tomorrowz
<CrazyLemon> če pa želiš neki bl poceni
<CrazyLemon> dont!
<CrazyLemon> čaki zdej k že iščem link
<zdobersek> m?
<zdobersek> a bi blo s HUDom hitrejs?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.pandawill.com/onda-vi40-elite-version-tablet-pc-android-40-97-inch-ips-screen-8gb-1g-ram-hdmi-camera-p55175.html
<CrazyLemon> bi! :)
<Seniorita> ONDA VI40 Elite Version Tablet PC Android 4.0 9.7 Inch IPS Screen 8GB 1G RAM HDMI Camera
<CrazyLemon> 170€
<zdobersek> to je ze nek kitajski drek
<zdobersek> lahko noc ... in srecno.
<CrazyLemon> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/2006014_460s.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Grega> u krejzi!
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> chuck testa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> kaj je ta timeline, p.. a ni vec normalnega profila?
<Grega> aaa
<CrazyLemon> ko enkrat sprejmeš timeline
<CrazyLemon> ni več ne
<CrazyLemon> in kmalu bo normalen profil history
<Grega> this shit sucks
<CrazyLemon> welcome to facebook!
<Grega> naah
<Grega> nimam fb, samo vohunim malo
<CrazyLemon> mhmmm
<CrazyLemon> malo dosti!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/370845_1648532718_739460263_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1648532718
<CrazyLemon> oh snap
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> tega pa nisi pričakoval ane!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<Grega> fuck ne
<Grega> sem raje bil tiho
<Grega> ampak mi ucitno ni uspelo
<Grega> :))))
<CrazyLemon> haha :))
<CrazyLemon> zgleda noseča..al ma sam tako majco :D
<Grega> ah
<Grega> lol, fail
<Grega> :))
<Grega> anyway.. nafise se kr ni?
<Grega> si jo prosil odpuscenja?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> &
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> prasec
<Grega> vsi moski ste enaki!
<Grega> jo bom jaz prosil v tvojem imenu
<CrazyLemon> Grega rešitev je preprosta
<CrazyLemon> najdeš ji job v MB
<CrazyLemon> in..to je to.. :D
<CrazyLemon> to da je ni kle me sploh ne moti :D
<Grega> ampak jaz hocem, da je tukaj, ne v mb
<CrazyLemon> js pa lih obratno!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> samo na svojo rit mislis!
<CrazyLemon> to ni res!
<CrazyLemon> tudi na sosedino rit mislim!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> to pa je tudi vse.. "mislis"
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> mas dobro sosedo?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> sharing is caring
<Grega> samo sliko iz fb prilepi, ne rabis profila
<Grega> :>>>
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> :))
<Grega> miha bo tepen
<CrazyLemon> kr skyu povej
<CrazyLemon> on je to predlagal :D
<Grega> sky je ze bil tepen
<miha> :)
<Grega> aha, jebelacesta!
<miha> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1263-2: OpenJDK 6 regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1263-2/
<miha> hm
<CrazyLemon> mhm!
<Grega> phh
<Grega> miha: a sta ostala s tistim svicarom kaj v stiku?
<miha> ne?
<Grega> ok?
<CrazyLemon> ok!
<CrazyLemon> gud naj
<CrazyLemon> +t
<Grega> t
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-25
<lynxlynxlynx> a kdo pozna kej podobnega filebin
<lynxlynxlynx> naši majo težave z uporabo ftp
<lynxlynxlynx> pa je kdaj pa kdaj kej večjega za prenest
<lynxlynxlynx> filebin je pa dol padu
<miha> dropbox? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> dropbox hoče registracijo
<lynxlynxlynx> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_hosting_services
<Seniorita> Comparison of file hosting services - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<lynxlynxlynx> francozi ftw
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOSepLtS1Ps
<Seniorita> asi no hay quien duerma.wmv      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<zgaga> !t en sl alloys, vaccines
<Seniorita> zlitine , cepiva
<CrazyLemon>  zgaga ti pa neki dost prevajaš :)
<zgaga> gledam osmega potnika z eng podnapisi
<zdobersek> silly CrazyLemon, tega ne more predvidet.
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> u so silly u not funny anymore!
<zdobersek> u so silly u SillyLemon
<CrazyLemon> https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3259_1004001_TP-Link_TL-WR1043ND_300Mbps_Giga_brezzicni_Router
<Seniorita> TP-Link TL-WR1043ND 300Mbps Giga brez�i�ni Router - EnaA cena
<CrazyLemon> zakaj so tp-link routerji tko poceni?
<CrazyLemon> a so res tak shit ?
<Skyx-mobile> ja :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj 'ja'? :)
<zdobersek> ker so tko pocen.
<zdobersek> zato.
<zdobersek> quality costs.
<Skyx-mobile> mene je folk klicov da
<Skyx-mobile> se je ruterju zmešal
<Skyx-mobile> naredil reset pašekr ni blo nič ....
<zdobersek> ampak ziher je na ruterjih linux!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lahk daš gor ddwrt al pa openwrt :)
<Skyx-mobile> na tp-link ?
<Skyx-mobile> dd-wrt ne podpira velik tp-link
<Skyx-mobile> k sem gledov za tega k ga dobis pr telemachu ni
<CrazyLemon> na tp-link ja :)
<CrazyLemon> http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/start#tp-link
<Seniorita> Table of Hardware    - OpenWrt Wiki
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Mr. Opticus
<CrazyLemon> soon child..soon!
<zdobersek> nc, grem jst se po strudl.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek watch those calories!! :))
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: calories are for eating, not watching, you SillyLemon
<zdobersek> in mandatar je clovek, ki mora vsak teden na sodisce, ker je obtozen kaznivih dejanj
<zdobersek> to je itak mozno sam na balkanu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek presenečaš me..sm mislu da ste sami janševci tam na štojerskem! :)     al si ti edina "črna" ovca :D
<zdobersek> nisem edina, nisem crna, nisem ovca.
<zdobersek> mkay?
<CrazyLemon> k!
<miha> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=278908798837817&set=a.226995710695793.60328.202266666502031&type=1&ref=nf
<Seniorita> Fotografije na zidu | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> dum fuk :D
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> fa kin su pah :D   haha :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: sm Å¡e eno zadevo popravu pr smsih
<miha> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_encryption
<Seniorita> Multiple encryption - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<miha> The importance of the first layer
<miha> With the exception of the one-time pad, no cipher has been theoretically proven to be unbreakable. Thus some recurring properties may be found in the ciphertexts generated by the first cipher. Since those ciphertexts are the plaintexts used by the second cipher, the second cipher will be more vulnerable to attacks based on known plaintext properties (see references below).
<miha> This is the case when the first layer is a program P that always adds the same string S of characters at the beginning (or end) of all ciphertexts (commonly known as a magic number). When found in a file, the string S allows an operating system to know that the program P has to be launched in order to decrypt the file. This string should be removed before adding a second layer.
<miha> To prevent this kind of attack, one can use the method provided by Bruce Schneier in the references below: generate a random pad of the same size of the plaintext, then XOR the plaintext with the pad, resulting in a first ciphertext. Encrypt the pad and the first ciphertext with a different cipher and a different key, resulting in 2 more ciphertexts. Concatenate the last 2 ciphertexts in order to build the final ciphertext. A cryptanalyst must break both c
<CrazyLemon> ne floodat no :)
<miha> če tak lep citat
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e prvega odstavka se mi ne da prebrat..kaj Å¡ele 3 :D
<miha> maš n-bytov plaintext. generiraš n-bytov random trasha. posebej kodiraš trash, posebej text. predn plaintext kodiraš, ga xor-aš z original trashem
<miha> s tem je težje najt vzorce v plaintextu
<miha> ker random xor text je dokaj random
<miha> vzorce plaintext->ciphertext
<miha> edina slabost da je vse 2x daljš
<miha> ampak jebiga
<Aseq> sem kaj spregledal al ti mogoce ne bi blo treba lih n B trasha met
<Aseq> ampak samo za vzorec
<miha> takoj ko se biti ponavljajo pr xor je ranljivo na statistike
<Aseq> napadalec bi pac samo v prazno iskal 'HTTP' in 'include' in to
<miha> ja no
<miha> nism zihr
<miha> kolk stvari se pr chatu lahko ponavlja
<Aseq> aja tekst
<miha> ja
<Aseq> ja sej najbrz je res
<Aseq> ta Bruce ze ve kaj govori
<miha> na konc je dokaj predvidljiv timestamp
<miha> spredi je pa lahk kak pozdrav
<miha> al pa "da ne"
<Aseq> samo ce je vse xorano s trashom (recimo da ga mas 2k za povezavo)
<miha> pač one time pad xor plaintext je varno. ker pa softwarsko generirani random byti niso čist random, se na to nimaš kaj zanašat
<miha> še vedno je pravi cipher (CBC + IV). edin tekst mal pobeliš za rezervo http://www.ciphersbyritter.com/GLOSSARY.HTM#Whitening
<Seniorita> Ritter's Crypto Glossary and Dictionary of Technical Cryptography
<Aseq> heh temu ne morem oporekat
<miha> Aseq: mislim da namečeš več plasti za rezervo, vsaj ena plast ne sme bit razbita
<miha> http://www.ciphersbyritter.com/GLOSSARY.HTM#MultipleEncryption
<Seniorita> Ritter's Crypto Glossary and Dictionary of Technical Cryptography
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aBB5VjKMdiY
<Seniorita> Going Ostrich      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> hahaha :D
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/znanost/1042504937
<Seniorita> Naj ozadje va&scaron;ega računalnika krasi najlep&scaron;a in največja fotografija Zemlje doslej | Dnevnik
<zdobersek> WHOA
<zdobersek> 8000x8000 pikslov
<zdobersek> zakva ne bi mogu met onih par gigabajtnih posnetkov ...
<zdobersek> laterz.
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo če bo prenos el classica danes?
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/9038585/Bank-robber-shoots-himself-in-the-foot-in-Brazil.html fail
<Seniorita> Video: Bank robber shoots himself in the foot in Brazil - Telegraph
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/374201_212260062192425_209840635767701_459223_918734334_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> huda :D
<nafisa> stara fora
<CrazyLemon> SORI KER NISEM DOVOLJ 'IN' FOR YOU
<Grega> maaarijaaa sedmicaaaa
<Sky[x]> ?
<jinzo> trofo je kdo ?
<Grega> jaz
<Grega> 2x
<jinzo> pa sn mislo da nisi več na drogah :D
<Grega> misliti, nic vedeti
<Grega> ni sedmice
<Grega> holy shit
<jinzo> Grega, the gambler.
<jinzo> faks bi lahko počasi naredo, nič nisi reko če si šo na matematiko?
<Grega> ni bla mat, nekaj druga je blo.. in sem naredil
<Grega> 51,5%
<jinzo> w0t, čestitke ;)
<jinzo> jah blo kaj takega kaj sem jaz tui pisal ? :P
<Grega> pfff, sploh nisem podvomil
<Grega> MOS
<Grega> nisi
<jinzo> ah dobr, dobr :D
<Grega> niti trojke nimam
<Grega> mafia!!
<jinzo> :D
<Grega> majo obtezene kuglice in pol vejo stevilke, in tocno vedo kdo bo dobil, in si razdelijo dobitek
<Grega> vemmm, vse vemm!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sportklub
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mal  zamujaš..sm že sam najdu info!
<zdobersek> ... only 2h10min late.
<zdobersek> ja, ampak od tko zanesljivih virov, kot je zdobersek?
<CrazyLemon> bl zanesljiv vir je bil
<CrazyLemon> em..zakaj za vraga nima chrome "check all" možnosti k želiš zbrisat zgodovino..kako za vraga naj zdj zbrišem vse 'xxx' pagee?!?!?
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> rm -rf ~/.config/chromium
<zdobersek> in zacnes na frisno
<zdobersek> oyea
<zdobersek> na rojstni dan so mi prestavl kolokvij
<CrazyLemon> woohoo..sweet 16th!
<zdobersek> ja, ker sem tolk asian, da sem ubistvu zdej ze 3. letnik fakultete.
<CrazyLemon> you wish :D
<zdobersek> zdobersek the prodigy
<zdobersek> niti nocem
<zdobersek> zvim kr posten lajf.
<CrazyLemon> a azijci pa ne al kako???
<zdobersek> ce je lajf pr devetnajstih dokazovanje 1mio$ problemov.
<zdobersek> govorim o prodigy azijcih
<CrazyLemon> such a rasist :/
<zdobersek> such an observant imo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYHpHKIGqYk    tole bi mel
<Seniorita> Ainol Novo 7 Aurora - First Review & ICS Guide - 7" IPS Tablet - Purchased at Merimobiles.com      - YouTube
<jinzo> ja so kar konkretni ti ainovoti
<jinzo> čeorav kolega ma basic-a, pa baje ICS še ne dela najboljše gor
<jinzo> sn pa bil sam jaz presenečen nad odzivnostjo
<CrazyLemon> na aurori/elfu dela :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tko pravijo v reviewih
<CrazyLemon> za 130€ ne boš bolšega tableta dobu :)
<jinzo> jaz sem ga tud 15minut igral, pa je delalo
<jinzo> oni pa pravi da znajo kaj crashat
<jinzo> in ja se strinjam glede tega ja, sam majo miljon verzij atm.
<jinzo> edin downside je da je MIPS pač
<CrazyLemon> jah..če kupiš ~130€ vredn tablet..pol ne moreš lih pričakovat transformer primea :>
<jinzo> ja saj ga ne
<jinzo> daleč od tega
<jinzo> sam je problem z nativno kodo pač
<jinzo> neglede na performance drugače
<jinzo> sam appi/igre ki majo natzivno arm kodo pač...
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuu
 * sasa84 uščipne CrazyLemon v rit
<zgaga> die flash
<zgaga> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/edge/
<Seniorita> HTML5 tools, Animation tools - Adobe Edge Preview | Adobe Labs
 * CrazyLemon smacks sasa84's ass
<sasa84> ooo, tigrček ^^
<CrazyLemon> no time for play!
 * CrazyLemon gleda fuzbal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1347-1: Evince vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1347-1/
<CrazyLemon> kaj ga dela barca!!!
<Cinober`> DANI!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok je rezultat?
<sasa84> a pepe Å¡pila?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 2:0 !
<CrazyLemon> Å¡pila pepe ja..upam da mu bo Å¡e kdo uletel pod noge :D
<sasa84> kje pa gledaš, a je na kanalu a tekma?
<CrazyLemon> ni
<CrazyLemon> če maš siol tv
<CrazyLemon> je na Å¡portklubu
<CrazyLemon> zdej je lih polčas
<sasa84> mam siol tv ja
<sasa84> ta pepe ej tud ena žvau...a mu je kšna svinska glava prletela? :P
<CrazyLemon> je!!
<CrazyLemon> nad vratom je :p
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/2058440_460s_v1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> zdj pa grem pančkat ;)
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84> nočka
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<CrazyLemon> 2. polčas je!
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej veš... jst kej zmolm, pa barca zmaga :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 barca bo zmagala tudi brez tvojega očenaša :p
<sasa84> ampak pomaga no :P
<sasa84> nočk ;)
<zgaga> !t en sl dissected
<Seniorita> razkosanih
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž je mišljen drug pomen
<zgaga> zadnja verzija wordpressa je kr zmogljiva
<zgaga> meta data fields in custom taxonomies rock
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-26
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1342-1: Linux kernel (Oneiric backport) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1342-1/
<Skyx-mobile> a lohk v SVN pogledas kere fajle vse je urejal user nazadne ucerej ?
<lynxlynxlynx> če nič drugega svn log + svn diff
<Skyx-mobile> a se svn log kam samodejno Å¡e shranjuje ?
<Skyx-mobile> k jst ga ubistvu ne :)
<lynxlynxlynx> itak, log je pa ja centralna stvar pri scm-jih
<Skyx-mobile> da vidm če ga dela sploh
<lynxlynxlynx> itak
<lynxlynxlynx> če pa ljudje ne delajo commit-ov, ne vem zakaj je sploh svn gor
<Skyx-mobile> sej dela ja :)
<Skyx-mobile> svn log –v
<Skyx-mobile> pa lepo izpiše vse :)
<zgaga> !t en sl bids
<Seniorita> ponudbe
<igcek> decki
<Aseq> in Seniorita
<Skyx-mobile> lepotice :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.asus.com/Eee/Eee_PC/Eee_PC_X101#specifications
<Seniorita> ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Eee- ASUS Eee PC X101
<CrazyLemon> 8GB SSD
<CrazyLemon> 2 GB Dropbox Web Storage
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: help!
<CrazyLemon> js bom prodal star mobitel..pa bom dodal pod specifikacijo Å¡e "2GB Dropbox Web Storage"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa bom nabil ceno za 50€ :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek GO!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: se moraste vi na izpite prjavljat prek estudenta?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vsi se moramo
<CrazyLemon> ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ktero geslo zahteva ta stvar?
<zdobersek> jst vpisujem onega od digitalne identitete
<zdobersek> se pravi geslo, s katerim grem tud na ucilnico
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zahteva certifikat + geslo
<CrazyLemon> DDMMYY
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, certifikat ze mam popedenan
<CrazyLemon> neki takega
<CrazyLemon> pa mogoče še vpisna
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> kva zdej?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek probaj prvo DDMMYY
<CrazyLemon> tvoj rojstni datum
<zdobersek> aha.
<CrazyLemon> pol probaj DDMMYYvpisna
<CrazyLemon> če bi hotu na predavanja/vaje bi vedu!
<CrazyLemon> hodu*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: <3
<zdobersek> hvala.
<zdobersek> je res.
<CrazyLemon> seveda je!
<CrazyLemon> sploh nisem dvomu v to!
<zdobersek> sem en izpit ze prvi rok zapravu
<CrazyLemon> kateri?
<zdobersek> ta teden sem doma, ker sem mislu, da ni nobenga izpita
<zdobersek> osnove prog.
<zdobersek> pol pa dobim v nedeljo na mail, da je do polnoci rok prijave
<CrazyLemon> mah..to je simple ..Å¡e posebi zate k si code master
<zdobersek> digitalno identiteto pa v LJ pustu ... tko da sem rabu dons se v LJ it.
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> digitalno identiteto pa v LJ pustu
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ni zveni kot zelo digitalna
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/mobilna-telefonija/apple/mladenic-iz-ljubljane-v-zapor-zaradi-mega-goljufije-z-mobilniki-iphone-in-galaxy-s.html?RSS8726586425e6d90fac3e602ab96cfefb
<Seniorita> Mladenič iz Ljubljane v zapor zaradi mega goljufije z mobilniki iPhone in Galaxy S
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst..
<zdobersek> digitalno potrdilo, mkay.
<CrazyLemon> 5 linkov na staro novico
<zdobersek> am ...
<zdobersek> dafuq.
<zdobersek> upam, da se ni blo treba prek estudenta prjavljat na kolokvije na FMF
<zdobersek> ker drugac ... sem najebu.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ah kje
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ah kje what
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ah kje -> nisem še slišal da se je potrebno prijavit na kolokvij prek estudenta ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: problem je, ker se zdej vsaj prek estudenta ne morem prjavt na ustni izpit
<CrazyLemon> če se prijaviš..se prek eučilnice
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a se MORAÅ  prijavit na ustni izpit?
<zdobersek> ne vem :>
<CrazyLemon> ker js se še nikoli nisem :D   niti ne vem če so kdaj zahtevali od nas :)
<zdobersek> na pisne se je pa treba?
<zdobersek> ubistvu se ne morem pri nobenem predmetu prjavt na ustni izpit .. tko da ocitno sljivijo tega estudenta
<CrazyLemon> na pisne ja
<CrazyLemon> če bi hodu na predavanja bi to vse vedu...tko da se tukaj poraja vprašanje...kaj za vraga počneš v ljubljani če ne hodiš na predavanja :D
<zdobersek> CIA pa take fore ...
<zdobersek> ampak zdej bom rabu loge dol vrect.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1348-1: ICU vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1348-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1342-1: Linux kernel (Oneiric backport) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1342-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1348-1: ICU vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1348-1/
<zdobersek> nc, later.
<zdobersek> hvala CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zahvali se mi tako..da spišeš tist plugin
<CrazyLemon> gaddemit
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: what plugin
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek triki..triki !
<zdobersek> wooot carovnik na #ubuntu-si!
<CrazyLemon> indeed!
<CrazyLemon> make your magic boy!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 50/50 je zunej, ne?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp
<CrazyLemon> good movie
<zdobersek> kaka pametna verzija?
<CrazyLemon> vse so pametne!
<zdobersek> lmao
<zdobersek> trije branilci na messiju
<zdobersek> on lepo poda.
<CrazyLemon> messi je itak car
<CrazyLemon> je kdo probal tale plugin https://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/wptouch/ ?
<Seniorita> WordPress &#8250; WPtouch &laquo; WordPress Plugins
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kva bi lahk pomenl 'RoSubbed'?
<CrazyLemon> romanian subtitles?
<zdobersek> neeee ...
<CrazyLemon> http://cdn.lulztruck.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/404Pagenotfound.jpg
<zdobersek> zakaj ne mislim?
<CrazyLemon> dobro vprašanje..zakaj pa ne misliš?
<CrazyLemon> misli žan..misli!
<zdobersek> ... kr zbrisu sem cel git repo, notr pa prek 1000 vrstic neshranjene kode ...
<zdobersek> DAFUQ
<zdobersek> eh.
<CrazyLemon> bravo!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek the rum diary zgleda kul :)
<zdobersek> !g the rum diary
<Seniorita> The Rum Diary (2011) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0376136/
<zdobersek> ce
<zdobersek> cem pol pogledat, game of thrones gledam.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ko pogledaš..povej če je kul kvaliteta videa :>
<Grega> miha: ti kodas app za andriod?
<miha> Grega: včas
<CrazyLemon> čuj ti njega..včas... nonstop to počne!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1349-1: X.Org vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1349-1/
<igcek> imal koga?
<Aseq> Seniorita je vedno tu zate
<Aseq> mogoce se pa se kdo najde
<Aseq> lahko kako pomagam?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1iN_4NAbmuY
<Seniorita> Samsung Galaxy Tab. It&#39;s Time to Tab - Parody      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> huda :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hV0qs1gz8mo
<Seniorita> Eee Pad Transformer - Parody      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> fuck yea :D
<zdobersek> asus
<zdobersek> 1. jezusov brat.
<Grega> prisel, povedal, sel
<Grega> CrazyLemon: zgrozen sem nad tabo
<CrazyLemon> Grega a je to neki novga? :D
<Grega> vcasih si bil dober fant!
<Grega> fuck, produktivnost danes: -2
<Grega> :)
<Grega> na en mail ze 1 teden odgovarjam.. vedno ko ga odprem me mine in ga zaprem
<CrazyLemon> Grega Å¡e vedno sem dober!
<CrazyLemon> začel sm se učit..pa mam izpit komi čez en teden!
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat...gud najt!
<Grega> vseeno sem razocaran
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-27
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750418835/
<CrazyLemon> akcija!!
<zdobersek> haha.
<CrazyLemon> p.s. ne vem če je tipkovnica zraven..če ni pol +150€ :D
<alyosha> uuuuuubuntuu
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> tišina
<BigWhale> alyosha, jest se vcasih tko zaderem ubuntu, ampak s takim glasom k ga je mel Kirk, k se je zadrl KHAAAAAN!
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj tišina
<alyosha> da te ne bom kickal
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha dej mona...ne bit tko badass
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> ti sploh neveš!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa valda da ne vem!
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem...grem js avto spucat
<CrazyLemon> ti bi tudi lahko svoj spucal.. ker vemo vsi da ni ravno čist :D
<alyosha> pff moj awto je tip/top:D
<CrazyLemon> ja ja :D ti se kr tolaži :D raje uporabi tist pesek iz avta pa sezidaj hiško psu :D
<CrazyLemon> ajde!
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> ajd
<Skyx-mobile_> lol
<Grega> CrazyLemon: daj mi nek film priporocaj, nekaj "druzinskega" :)
<Grega> ali pa kdo drug..
<Grega> katera komedija je, ko dva tipa pobereta nekega vesoljcka pri area51?
<Grega> paul
<Skyx-mobile_> paul ja
<Grega> oborozen sem do zob!
<lynxlynxlynx> kolk stara familija? :)
<Grega> um.. bolj.. jaz in ena punca? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> če niso premladi, toplo priporočam komedijo very bad things
<Skyx-mobile_> eh pol pa kr en hard porn :D
<lynxlynxlynx> črna komedija / mindfuck
<Grega> Skyx-mobile_: pacek! kak sploh mores pomislit na to.. meni na kraj pameti ni prislo
<CrazyLemon> Grega the big year
<CrazyLemon> Grega johnny english 2
<Skyx-mobile_> ma kdo kšn predlog kako znotrej arraya dat en IF
<lynxlynxlynx> arraya[0]="en IF"
<Skyx-mobile_> http://pastebin.com/qypKeHVP
<Seniorita> array(                  "var1" => $var1,  		    if( $a == $b ){                  - Pastebin.com
<Skyx-mobile_> o temle govorim
<Skyx-mobile_> znorej arraya bi rad glede na IF vklucu
<Skyx-mobile_> klele je en primer
<Skyx-mobile_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8039248/using-if-else-inside-array-php
<Seniorita> Using if else inside array-php - Stack Overflow
<lynxlynxlynx> če ne gre, pač prej resolvaj
<Skyx-mobile_> resolvaj ?
<lynxlynxlynx> pogrunti a rabiš dodaten element al ne
<Skyx-mobile_> ja sej to to bi radnaredu ampak znotrej arraya
<lynxlynxlynx> če ne gre s klasiko, bo mogoče požrl trinarni operator
<Skyx-mobile_> trinarni ?
<lynxlynxlynx> wut? yes : no
<Skyx-mobile_> sem že probal ..
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak res ne vem zakaj sploh hočeš tako grdobijo nardit
<Skyx-mobile_> pač znotrej arraya sploh zgleda ne morp uporabt array
<Skyx-mobile_> sam na un način k je čist spodej lahko zgleda rešiš zadevo
<lynxlynxlynx> ne verjamem, da ne moreš gnezdit arrayev
<Skyx-mobile_> sej jst ga nočem gnezdit
<Skyx-mobile_> jst hočem sam dodat
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ne delat tega v deklaraciji
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je kr ene par načinov za dodajat elemente
<Skyx-mobile_> sej to ni problem dodat jih izven deklaracije
<Skyx-mobile_> ful nepregledno pride pol vse :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a v deklaraciji pa ni?
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče pride v poštev funkcija, da skriješ del logike
<CrazyLemon> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/best-60-linux-applications-for-year-2011-editors-pick/
<Seniorita> Best 60 Ubuntu Linux Applications For Year 2011 [Editor's Pick]
<zdobersek> dafuq
<Sky[x]> a se kermu FB ne dela ?
<Grega> OMG, NEEE
<Grega> samo to ne!
<Grega> meni dela, huuuh
<CrazyLemon> you lucky bastard!
<Grega> ne me strasit!
<Sky[x]> dela ja
<Sky[x]> sam ful pocas
<Sky[x]> chrome mij timeout vrgu ven prej :)
<Cinober`> ce fb jebe te pa tak lahko me kuj pokoplejo sn prevec odvisn /s off
<miha> a ma kdo/pozna gallaxy note?
<miha> so me vprašal če je "vredu" :)
<Sky[x]> nop
<Grega> btk, vedno reci ja
<Grega> :)
<miha> Skyx-mobile_: zakaj ne
<miha> Grega: v tem primeru ne bi
<Grega> kaj da ne! drzne spremlja sreca
<Sky[x]> ne poznam nota
<CrazyLemon> thunderbird mi je označil googleov mail (@google.com) kot nezaželena pošta :D to je pa something :)
<CrazyLemon> miha vredu je :)
<miha> ja?
<CrazyLemon> miha jp..whats not to love..dobr hardware..dobr operacijski sistem :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da moraš bit tip človeka za note
<CrazyLemon> ker je ..huge :)
<miha> kolk? gre v žep?
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> odvisno kake hlače nosiš :D
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> če maš dokaj velike-ne-tako-ozke hlače
<CrazyLemon> pol gre ja
<CrazyLemon> sej je video na to temo :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjfTq2Qfp8g
<Seniorita> Samsung Galaxy Note. Does it Fit in Your Pocket?      - YouTube
<miha> no sj ena punca sprašuje.. lahk ma v torbici :D
<CrazyLemon> hm..a je to njen prvi android telefon? naj ga raje prej proba..ker res ni majhn :D
<CrazyLemon> prašaj jo če hendla velike :>
<miha> hehe
<miha> ja mislim da zdj ma eno nokio.. N nekaj
<miha> al E.. neki takega
<Sky[x]> jst mam ze z mojmu probleme
<Sky[x]> gre glih za glih v zep
<Sky[x]> za nota bi ap res rabu torbico oziroma pedr tosn
<dhbiker> moja n900 je tudi ena velika k*****
<CrazyLemon> jah če ne gre mobitel v žep pol pa mate neke hudo ozke hlače pa majhne žepe :D
<dhbiker> heh...
<dhbiker> problem pri mojem je da je debel
<dhbiker> in se kar fajn opazi
<dhbiker> xD
<Sky[x]> moj je pa ratov debel k mam etuie sam mi ni zov
<dhbiker> heh
<Sky[x]> k mi manj drsi z rok pa se plastika ma lukne in ni sans da ti zdrsne...
<dhbiker> ja to je kul
<dhbiker> samo take zadeve ne obstajajo za mojega :(
<Sky[x]> jst sem klele uzel pa je ql pa v 14 dneh je prslo v slo
<Sky[x]> http://www.case123.com/Galaxy-Nexus-Case-mate-Pop-Case-p/p01ss9250hy002wh_cm.htm
<Seniorita> Case-mate POP Case for Samsung Galaxy Nexus (Prime) I9250 - White/Grey
<Sky[x]> crno/sivo kombinacijo
<dhbiker> kul
<dhbiker> jp niti tu nimajo za moj cigel -.-
<Sky[x]> 184mb je IMG velk za 4.0.2 ICS :>
<dhbiker> lol
<dhbiker> Å¡e kar velik img
<CrazyLemon> no..niti ne :)
<CrazyLemon> odkar flasham so bili imgi veliki cca. 90-100mb
<CrazyLemon> tko da..sm pričakoval da bo ICS cca. 200+..to da je 184mb je prijetno presenečenje :)
<CrazyLemon> kot je recimo tole http://www.lionshop.si/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=604&category_id=56&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=29
<Seniorita> onda vi40 elite 1ghz 9,7" android 4.0 1gb ddr3 5mpix kamera
<CrazyLemon> 270€..a ga dobiš za 190€ z ddv direkt iz kitajske :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.reporter.si/slovenija/%C4%8Drtomirka-pirc-musarjeva-se-nor%C4%8Duje-iz-jan%C5%A1evega-sina/7743
<Seniorita> Črtomirka: Pirc Musarjeva se norčuje iz Janševega sina | Reporter.si
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> https://p.twimg.com/AkLsndlCIAAXr9V.jpg:large       hahaha
<CrazyLemon> Ostale celine:____        hud odgovor :D
<Grega> prasci
<Grega> heh, Rango si gledal? trailer je ql :)
<Sky[x]> st sem
<Sky[x]> za gledat s punco je ql :D
<CrazyLemon> stupid xchat
 * dhbiker sets mode +badluck CrazyLemon #ubuntu-si 
<dhbiker> :P
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-28
<uni4dfx> kaj je zdej CrazyLemon a si naredu vse izpite :D
<CrazyLemon> vse pa še več!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> maš diplomo? :D
<CrazyLemon> pravkar jo printam..moment!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> hecen si :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> ej kok mate kej hitrost na HSDPA ?
<BigWhale> jest je mam tolk |_________________|
<BigWhale> sorry, mal manj  |_______________|
<BigWhale> tkole
<uni4dfx> vidim da se kanal ni nič spremenil... še vedno je kar naprej vse tiho :)
<Sky[x]> true
<CrazyLemon> a bi se kanal mogu spremenit? :)
<uni4dfx> not really :P
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš! :)
<uni4dfx> zdej grem pa eno vikikremo namazat pa spat!
<CrazyLemon> nutella človek..kaka vikikrema kaj se pa greš :D
<uni4dfx> ne maram čokolade mam raj lešnik, ki ga nutella nima
<CrazyLemon> em..ma? :D
<gapi> čer
<CrazyLemon> http://www.sofreshandsogreen.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/nutella.jpg       vidiš to rjavo stvar nasliki k zgleda k lešnik?
<CrazyLemon> to je lešnik :D
<CrazyLemon> buhdej gapi
<gapi> kaj novga
<CrazyLemon> same old same old
<gapi> lepo to
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-29
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] kaj je narobe z vašim poštnim strežnikom/bazo.. ne izpiše šumnika v imenu :)
<CrazyLemon> Pozdravljeni Dra!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> Ubuntu 11.10 je prov sramota za Canonical
<CrazyLemon> sramota za linux svet je!
<Sky[x]> why ?
<BigWhale> uni4dfx, zakaj pa?
<uni4dfx> BigWhale kje so nastavitve? vse so vn zmetal
<uni4dfx> popolnoma omejen je, ko da bi mel neko demo verzijo
<BigWhale> jest mam ful nastavitev
<uni4dfx> kje vklopiš avtomatsko detekcijo network printerjev?
<BigWhale> drgac je pa to Gnome sprememba, ne Ubuntu
<BigWhale> oz Canonical
<uni4dfx> fuck
<uni4dfx> pol pa še tolk slabš
<uni4dfx> pa kaj jim ni jasno
<uni4dfx> a so vsi po vrsti nažgani 24/7?
<BigWhale> drgac jest prtisnem un knof zraven imena, pol tam izberem system settings in pol kliknem na printers in kliknem add new printer
<BigWhale> oz un ADD knof
<uni4dfx> BigWhale a je to avtomatsko? :)
<uni4dfx> vtipkat moraš v terminal system-config-printer, tm pol prideš v tastar config manager kjer se da vse lepo naštelat
<BigWhale> in pol se mi network printerji pojavijo men network printer
<uni4dfx> vsaj tega niso vn vrgl, je pa sitno ker ne poznam na pamet imen teh managerjev
<uni4dfx> BigWhale to ni to
<uni4dfx> more bit avtomatsko, brez da vsazga posebi dodajaš
<uni4dfx> ko se nov pojav v mreži ga more sam dodat
<BigWhale> ti bi rad, da ti sistem avtomatsko poinstalira vse mrezne printerje?
<uni4dfx> amm, ja, tko k je blo do zdej?
<BigWhale> ni blo
<uni4dfx> je blo
<uni4dfx> ker mam že skos tko
<uni4dfx> a ti dokažem
<BigWhale> le dej
<uni4dfx> vtipkej v terminal system-config-printer
<uni4dfx> pojdi pod Server --> Settings
<BigWhale> ja to je isto kot ce odpres system settings
<uni4dfx> in si poglej prve dva checkboxa
<uni4dfx> v 11.10 ti pokaže kr en drug menu
<uni4dfx> k lahko samo ročno dodajaš printerje in to je vse
<BigWhale> jest ce v terminalu pozenem system-config-printer se odpre isto kot ce kliknem v system settings na printing
<uni4dfx> na 11.10?
<BigWhale> ja
<uni4dfx> jst dobim tole
<uni4dfx> http://jonathancarter.org/files/images/printers.png
<uni4dfx> popolnoma neuporabno
<BigWhale> pr default instalaciji?
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> in printing ni edina zadeva k je tkole okrnjena
<BigWhale> jest sem zdele default install probal
<BigWhale> in je isto k tle na moji masini
<uni4dfx> wtf
<uni4dfx> a si upgrejdu al reinstaleru?
<BigWhale> clean install
<uni4dfx> nevem zakaj ampak teb očitno požene config od gnome2
<uni4dfx> tole sranje je pa od gnome 3
<BigWhale> hm, cist mozno
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj pa če greš pod CUPS pa tam nastaviš tiskalnike? http://localhost:631
<uni4dfx> LorD_DDooM tudi tko se da
<uni4dfx> tkole zgledajo network settings: http://cdn.linuxforu.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/4-GNOME-3-network-settings.jpg?d9c344
<LorD_DDooM> Ker jaz sem se v službi na Fedori tudi nekaj matral s tem gnome vmesnikom, pa sem poj preko CUPSa nastavil tiskalnike.
<uni4dfx> display settings: http://manual.openlp.org/_images/gnome3displays.png
<uni4dfx> ko da bi se norca delal iz uporabnikov
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx dpkg -l system-config-printer-gnome |grep ii
<CrazyLemon> kero različico ti izpiše?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon 1.3.6
<CrazyLemon> ii  system-config-printer-gnome            1.3.6+20110831-0ubuntu9.4
<uni4dfx> to isto ja
<CrazyLemon> torej..ista različica drug prikaz? :)
<uni4dfx> ne lej
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga si počel :D
<uni4dfx> fora je da odpre čist neki druzga
<uni4dfx> sploh ne požene tega programa
<uni4dfx> ta program je sicer zravn in točno tak k more bit
<uni4dfx> ampak ko greš tm čez system setting ti kr en drug bedn manager odpre
<CrazyLemon> aja..sam v system settings ti odpre druzga..če ga pa iz terminala zalaufaš pa odpre tapravega?
<uni4dfx> yup
<CrazyLemon> weird shit :)
<uni4dfx> sam fora je da so vsi settingsi drugačni, sploh ne gre sam za printing
<uni4dfx> kr ene omejene nastavitve prkazuje
<uni4dfx> očitno so od gnome3
<CrazyLemon> lol :) reportaj bug :D
<uni4dfx> je že reportano in označeno kot invalid
<uni4dfx> baje da bo v naslednji verziji bolš
<uni4dfx> če jim gre kej verjet
<BigWhale> uni4dfx, a si ti mogoce kak gnome3 kej instaliral cez?
<BigWhale> oz gnome-shell vklapljal?
<uni4dfx> inštaleru sm samo "gnome" paket
<uni4dfx> in not je biu gnome2 in gnome3 :)
<BigWhale> no, ne delej vec tea :>
<uni4dfx> jah na unity pač ne bom biu ker je še slabš :)
<BigWhale> jest si lahk printer instaliram ;>
<uni4dfx> na unity ne delajo azijski vnosni načini
<BigWhale> res ne?
<uni4dfx> spet bug, označen kot high
<uni4dfx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/880876
<Seniorita> Bug #880876 in unity (Ubuntu): “Unity causes ibus to not work correctly (spaces incorrectly placed)”
<uni4dfx> in je nemogoče tipkat normalno
<uni4dfx> vijolica guten tag!
<BigWhale> uni4dfx, kakor berem tle, je zgleda, da problem v ibus-u in da je to upstream problem.
<BigWhale> pa da se zdej trudjo popravit
<uni4dfx> BigWhale ne bo držal ker iBus deluje, samo ne v unityju
<uni4dfx> je pa možno da se problem pač pojavi v kombinaciji obeh
<Sky[x]> a je se kdo tukej na telemachu in mu facebook ne dela
<Sky[x]> sploh mi ga ne pinga ...
<Sky[x]> tud ce v hosts nastavm ip
<Grega> OMG, neeee
<Grega> fb ne dela?!
<Grega> huh, saj dela
<Grega> ne me strasit
<Sky[x]> na telemachu mi ne dela :D
<Sky[x]> sem probov prek telefona prek wirelesa gor pa isto ne dela
<Grega> jaz ne bi placal racuna
<Sky[x]> prek simobila pa dela tko da nv kaj je narobe
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<Sky[x]> sej men je fajn da ne dela
<Sky[x]> sam k me zanima kaj je narobe ..
<Grega> ne govori neumnosti.. dobro da fb ne dela.. phhh
<Sky[x]> dje pingej fb pa mi povej ip
<Sky[x]> da si nastavm ip ce bo pol delal sam svomim
<Grega> facebook.com has address 69.171.229.11
<Grega> facebook.com has address 66.220.149.11
<Grega> facebook.com has address 69.171.224.11
<Grega> www.facebook.com has address 69.63.189.31
<Grega> to bi vseeno lahko sam nasel..
<Sky[x]> sem sam vseeno
<Sky[x]> rabu sme live data :)
<Sky[x]> pizda na ruterju mi pa pinga normaln heh
<Grega> mama ti je nastavla parent control
<Grega> :>>
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<Sky[x]> neki na ruterju ne stima pa nic nism prckov pa restartov sem ga tud ze :>
<uni4dfx> ACTA protest 4. februarja, kdo gre?
<LorD_DDooM> A kdo ne gre? :>
<uni4dfx> verjetno kdo ki se mu ne da it v LJ? :P
<Sky[x]> Firefox can't find the server at www.facebook.com.
<Sky[x]> tud ce dolocem ip nic boljs
<Sky[x]> to mi je malo sumlivo ratal vse skupaj ..
<uni4dfx> Sky probi https
<Sky[x]> nic boljs
<LorD_DDooM> A ni imel zadnjič tu na kanalu isti problem, mislim da je bilo nekaj z DNSji narobe
<Aseq> Sky[x],  prilimaj nekam kaj ti izpise tracepath www.facebook.com
<Aseq> ja, pa nslookup www.facebook.com
<Sky[x]> skynet:~ urban$ nslookup www.facebook.com
<Sky[x]> ;; Got SERVFAIL reply from 193.2.1.66, trying next server
<Sky[x]> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<Sky[x]> ja smeh arnesovi dnsji blokirajo ?
<Aseq> dvomim
<Aseq> dej si nameserver 8.8.8.8 v /etc/resolve.conf
<Sky[x]> zdj sem jih za foro dal stran
<Sky[x]> isto jebe
<uni4dfx> Sky drug browser probi
<Aseq> ce mu ne resolva niti?
<Sky[x]> uni4dfx: probavam prek telefona k je na wireless povezan pa isto ne dela
<Sky[x]> kar pomen da ni komp kriv
<uni4dfx> pol ti je pa nekdo blokiru dostop
<Sky[x]> ampak je ruter neki
<Aseq> pokazi raj kaj mas v /etc/resolv.conf
<Sky[x]> ker iz ruterja pa pinga normaln
<uni4dfx> pol pa reseteri ruter
<Sky[x]> sem ze :S
<uni4dfx> probi mim ruterja
<Sky[x]> mim ruterja mi tud na telefonu dela
<Sky[x]> sam fucking ruter je lahko kriv
<Sky[x]> in to komp-> ruter povezava
<Aseq> povej ce ti na racunalniku pinga tole: 66.200.149.32
<Sky[x]> svasta zdj ap kr na lepem spet dela
<Sky[x]> ni mi vec jasn
<Sky[x]> in nic nism spreminjal ..
<Sky[x]> wtf nek cudn cache je zgleda mel ruter
<Sky[x]> sam prek telefoan se zmerm ne dela
<Sky[x]> kr neki :)
<CrazyLemon> zadeva je preprosta..tvoj telefon,ruter,PC ter FB sux
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> predvsem FB
<Sky[x]> neki je z ruterjem :>
<uni4dfx> js sm lih dans mal sambo štelu.. to je tud krep da večjega ni
<uni4dfx> ne dojame če mu rečem da nima na eth0 kej delat in da nej se omeji na eth1
<Sky[x]> hehe
<zdobersek> and then the bitch got three dragons.
<zdobersek> bitches love dragons.
<CrazyLemon> bitches be bitches
<Grega> u krejzi
<CrazyLemon> Grega kaj za vraga počneš kle
<CrazyLemon> loto je zdej!
<Grega> ow
<Grega> sem dobil kaj?
<CrazyLemon> lotka!!
<Grega> eh, drobiz
<CrazyLemon> eno cifro si zadel..torej..1€
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..res je drobiž
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> v avtu mam listek, ucitno bom jutri milijonar
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> loto ob 9ih?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga? :S
<Grega> kaj pa je ena ura proti vecnosti?
<CrazyLemon> ogromno..
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni da moram še 60 min počakat
<CrazyLemon> preden začnem dnar zapravlat
<CrazyLemon> :/
<Grega> saj lahko kr zacnes
<CrazyLemon> ne! moram počakat.. jao Grega ti res nimaš pojma kak se loto igra :/
<Sky[x]> jp
<uni4dfx> Loterija = davek na prebivalstvo, ki ne razume verjetnosti
<Sky[x]> jp
<uni4dfx> pizda upam da bo vsaj petka
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> jebeš petko
<CrazyLemon> sam zrajca te..nimaš pa nič od tega :D
<Grega> sedmica, maribor
<Grega> v mojem avtu je, majkemi
<Grega> ne grem pogledat, ne grem!
<Sky[x]> grega sej ti nisi v mb ?
<Sky[x]> da bi zadel hehe :D
<Grega> aja, tocno
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/KUPiCR_00X0
<Seniorita> Plavuša na stepenicama| Krupljani.BA      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol
<uni4dfx> tooo sedmica!
<Grega> sorry, nisi je dobil
<CrazyLemon> kdaj bo ta presnet Top gear?!?!
<uni4dfx> sej vem
<uni4dfx> dubu sm trojko lol
<uni4dfx> dvakrat
<CrazyLemon> torej..Å¡estica!!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> wooooo!!!
<zdobersek> dafuq je pa to ... analiza ... da ti glava eksplodira.
<CrazyLemon> kaka analiza pa tebe matra young padawan
<zdobersek> matematicna
<sasa84> juhuuu
<zdobersek> not.
<Tadej> ppl kje loadate topgear
<sasa84> to bi tud jst :P
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: kje bos loadal topgear
<sasa84> Tadej, a na piratebay ni nč?
<Grega> na TL je
<sasa84> TL?
<sasa84> torrentleech?
<Grega> to, tocno to, sasa!
<Grega> t-o-r-r-entleech
<sasa84> nism še slišala za to
<sasa84> vidm d rabm invite za tole...?
<Grega> kak gusar pa si, hudica
<sasa84> Grega, jst vse najdem na piratebay
<sasa84> a mi pošleš invite? :P
<Grega> uuuum, drago te bo to stalo
<Tadej> grega lahka se jaz dobim invite? :)
<Grega> why not!
<sasa84> grega, a se ti pišeš na J?
<Grega> j kot janezic
<sasa84> jp
<Grega> dajte maile
<sasa84> aaa, ti si pol ta
<sasa84> Tadej, zdj vidm d so tud na partisu
<Grega> sasa84: kateri "ta"?
<sasa84> k ga mam u gugl krogcih :P
<Grega> oh
<Tadej> jao
<Tadej> 15ur moram pocakat da lahko zacnem loadat
<Tadej> a ma kdo od kje k dejansko prenasa vec k 15kb/s?
<Tadej> pa da lahko dostopam?
<Grega> jaz mam na disku, ampak vprasanje ce bo slo 15kbs :)
<Tadej> :)
<Grega> lahko ti na cd specem mi dam na posto, bo hitreje :P
<Tadej> nc gre
<Tadej> da vidmo kaj da partis
<Tadej> grem neki pogledat pa bomo vidl ce me bo cakal :D
<kubanc> je postal dipl. in racunalnistva in infromatike :D :D
<Grega> \o/
<kubanc> a kdo ve kaksen je ukaz da vidis v terminalu koliksna je velikost kaksnega okan?
<kubanc> *okna?
<sasa84> kubanc, čestitke!!!!!
<sasa84> :***
<kubanc> hvala
<sasa84> ful dobr ;)
<sasa84> jaz sem se tud nek odločla, d bi že zdej marca al pa aprila diplomirala...pa sem nadaljevala s pisanjem :P
<sasa84> kubanc, a to si bil Å¡e tstar program al t nov?
<kubanc> nov
<kubanc> preskok iz starega v novi
<Sky[x]> kubanc cestitke :)
<CrazyLemon> top gear je gor!!
<sasa84> nč, šibam spat
<sasa84> v glavnem vrabčki moji...pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84> nočkooo ;)
<frojnd> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-HDU0R-9NgAI/TyKWkPNDOpI/AAAAAAAAAmo/64j-mIOMi0c/w250/XL4IR.gif Like a BOSS ;)
<CrazyLemon> lol frojnd :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-21
<miha> jutro
<sterna> ful dobr celovska-tivolska manevr
<sterna> semafor je down pa avti so deadlocked
<sterna> sm gonu skos in so cist ama vsi trobl
<sterna> tok so bli jezni :)
<zdobersek> lol
<sterna> valda lih dons nism kamerce uzeu k se ful slabo vid ce je dez
<dz0ny> jutro
<sterna> zdravo
<dz0ny> https://www.kiberpipa.org/sl/event/218-radio-splet-in-prihodnost-1763/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ar ju hjir?
<sasa84> dz0ny, ar JU hjir?
<dz0ny> yes
<sterna> AR ju hir?
<sterna> or even
<sterna> ar ju HIR?
<sasa84> dz0ny, pvt ^^
<Keko> Oj. Eno vprašanje :D
<Keko> Glede na to sliko: http://www.speedtest.net/result/2451439711.png  Zakaj ne dela oz. ne downloada z večjo hitrostjo kot 4mb/s ? Mislim do 10 bi moglo komot ampak gre z 4-5
<Keko> port ki je nastavljen sem ga testiral in je odprt.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vstan!
<sasa84> Keko, majke kakšna hitrost
<sasa84> poglej moje :D
<sasa84> http://speedtest.net/result/2451454757.png
<dz0ny> Keko: če un na drugi strani nima več kot 4 potem teb ne bo šlo 10,
<dz0ny> ampak 4
<Keko> dz0ny sasa84 ja gre ponavadi z 10 vsaj na win.je šlo. Če je po 100 al pa 200 seederjev, itak da more z 10 it :D
<dz0ny> to je res
<dz0ny> si preizkusil kak public torrent
<Keko> Samo nevem zakaj noče hitreje laufat... čudno... bom za foro probal utorrent preko wine-a zalaufat pa da vidim ... mislim isti torrent.
<dz0ny> za foro http://185.14.186.232/dist/binary-hybrid.iso.torrent
<Keko> zanimivo... isti torent preko wina zalaufam v utorrent pa gre z 11mb/s :D
<Keko> a tam komaj do 4-5 pride
<dz0ny> maš v dht, želvo al pa kaj drugega vključeno
<Keko> hitrost na unlimited nastavljena.
<Keko> mam pa DHT odkljukan, use PEX in use local peer...
<Keko> pod network enable uTP for peer... in pa use UPnP or NAT-PMP tudi.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 never!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 objavi na fb ter g+ da bo https://www.kiberpipa.org/sl/event/218-radio-splet-in-prihodnost-1763/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja miši!
<sasa84> ti boš pa neki zame objavu :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nč več nagih fotk!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne delej se finga
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mam zate dva filmčka no :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če imaš spet tiste indijce ki skačejo na štango jih kr obdrži
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> a si se že kej učil? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 puščam dlako zdj..k to je obvezno če želim bit dobr pri skoku na štango :p
<sasa84> priden!
<sasa84> ubuntu filmčke mam CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vem
<sasa84> jst pa nafisa mokre ubuntu majčke
<sasa84> ipd :P
<CrazyLemon> uploadaj na ubuntu 1 ali na db
<CrazyLemon> ter kopiraj linke na pvt
<CrazyLemon> ali pošlji na mail
<CrazyLemon> nč..bbl
<sasa84> oki doki CrazyLemon  :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a na pvt mail al na službenga? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 po zelji!
<sasa84> pa še kej boš mogu obdelat :P
<CrazyLemon> pa ne pozabi objavit linka tistega.. ce ne bo dz0ny hud
<sasa84> sem že CrazyLemon !!!
<sasa84> kok ti slediš :(
<CrazyLemon> lp
<CrazyLemon> :)
<njupalo> CrazyLemon: v menijih ne najdem nastavitev za tiskalnik!!! instaliran pa je !Kako lahko popravim zadevo?
<sasa84> njupalo, kaj bi rad?
<njupalo> ne morem nastaviti tiskalnika!
<sasa84> njupalo...si kliknil na tiskalnik pa lastnosti?
<njupalo> tega ne morem narediti, ker ni menuja za tiskalnik
<sasa84> pejd na ikonco zgorej... skrajno desno, zgornji kot
<sasa84> Tiskalniki
<sasa84> našel?
<njupalo> aha hvala sem našel uff sem mislil, da mora biti pod skrbništvo!
<sasa84> :)
<njupalo> kako pa nastavim mrežni tiskalnik preko wifi?
<sasa84> njupalo, kakšna firma?
<njupalo> mislim, da HP (tiskalnik hčere)
<sasa84> men je ful všeč programčič hp lip
<njupalo> za ubuntu?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> to inštalirej
<njupalo> v programskem središču?
<sasa84> maš v programskem središču
<njupalo> fino hvala
<sasa84> pol ga zalaufej...--> hp device manager --> pol klikn na en tak zelen plusek... pa dalje :)
<sasa84> jst mam že od skoz tale hp lip pa sm ful zadovolna
<sasa84> printerje pa lohk dodajaš tud preko localhost:631 ... sam je tale hp lip top ...vsaj zame :)
<njupalo> bom pogledal
<sasa84> oki doki ;)
<njupalo> je ta hp lip uporaben tudi za skeniranje?
<sasa84> njupalo, jaz vedno skeniram kar z "enostavno optično branje"
<sasa84> ponavadi imam samo kakšne liste
<sasa84> drugače pa xsane če je kej bl spešl
<sasa84> tale hp lip ni čist tko kt un hp program v windowsih
<njupalo> aha hvala bom rekel hčeri naj poskusi!
<njupalo> potrbuje enostavno skeniranje in bo optično branje kar dovolj!
<dz0ny> njupalo: seknira se lahko tudi tako da obiščeš spletno stran tisaklnika
<dz0ny> tiskalnika*
<njupalo> dz0ny je pravkar poskusila in je enostavno optično branje čisto dovolj! Hvala za pomoč!
<zdobersek> to je bla posredno cetrta zenska na tem kanalu ... ? :>
<CrazyLemon> zelo posredno :D
<dz0ny> ^^ ubuntu postaja popularen :)
<zdobersek> ... med zenskami!
<lynxlynxlynx> irc postaja popularen
<dz0ny> ^^ again
<sterna> oh dear
<sterna> a bom mogu spokat
<sterna> kko nej ircam ce ne bo vec before it was cool
<lynxlynxlynx> err
<sterna> ja no self respecting hipster ne more participirat v popularnih stvareh
<zdobersek> bomo sli na wave
<sterna> mhm :)
<sterna> sodelovc ma ful dobr t-shirt hipsterski
<sterna> "I LISTEN TO BANDS THAT DON'T EVEN EXIST YET"
<zdobersek> meh, jst sem tko hipsterski, da sploh nimam t-shirta.
<sterna> aha ja toj pol drug level entirely
<sterna> pol nis hipster ampak hipi.
<sterna> to mene skos obtozujejo da sm
<sterna> ampak nism, k se ne drogiram
<lynxlynxlynx> kakšno insanity-wolf majco nabav, pa bo
<lynxlynxlynx> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/591903_700b.jpg
<sterna> ma ta ni tok dobra
<sterna> una mi je bla pa huda
<sterna> I PUT THE IN
<sterna> PSYCHOTHERAPIST
<lynxlynxlynx> +psycho?
<zdobersek> psycho rapist
<lynxlynxlynx> " the " bi Å¡e razumu
<lynxlynxlynx> tkole se mi zdi pa obratno
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Bring Ubuntu Phone to Android with This Live Wallpaper  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ApERPSL0DI4/ubuntu-phone-live-wallpaper-android
 * miha končno na 12.04 .. in gnome3 je super.
<sterna> lynxlynxlynx: cesa ne razumes
<sterna> psihoterapevt = psychotherapist
<sterna> ce pa the preberes posebi je pa psycho the rapist
<miha> !t en sl shrink
<Seniorita> shrink
<miha> hm
<sterna> niti narobe ne zna prevest :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sam zakaj bi posebi bral?
<lynxlynxlynx> ni klasične ugankarske logike tle
<sterna> jao
<sterna> i put the in
<sterna> THEž
<sterna> er
<sterna> THE
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<sterna> in psychoTHErapist
<lynxlynxlynx> s tem psycho rapist omili v psychoterapist
<sterna> ne.
<sterna> psychotherapista spremeni v psycho the rapista
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, razen če si izvorno failal caps
<sterna> just forget about it
<sterna> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6384312_460s.jpg
<miha> :)
<miha> tale gnome3 je prov kul
<miha> edin ut2004 se mi neki (Å¡e) sesuva
<sterna> rabs ut2012
<zdobersek> doh.
<miha> :)
<miha> ma neki Å¡tosi so s starimi libi
<miha> ne vem kaj sm zavozu :D
<miha> začne laufat, pa mi usuje x
<miha> sred igre
<sasa84> miha, ja lih igrce morš igrat al kaj :\
<sasa84> ah...
<miha> sasa84: :$
<sasa84> in to urban terror :\
<sasa84> G R O Z A
<miha> a?
 * miha queries sasa84 
<sterna> unreal tournament
<sterna> kasn urban terror
<sasa84> kaj pa špilaš? :P
<miha> unreal tournament 2004
<miha> !g ut2004 onslaught youtube
<Seniorita> Unreal Tournament 2004 Onslaught Gameplay - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHGs4b0MiSU
<miha> sasa84: glej
<sterna> ne gledat, nasilje je!
<miha> In 2291, in an attempt to control violence among deep space miners, the New Earth Government legalized no-holds-bared fighting. Liandri Mining Corporation, working with the NEG, established a series of leagues and bloody public exhibitions. The fights' popularity grew with their brutality. Soon, Liandri discovered that the public matches were their most profitable enterprise. The professional league was formed; a cabal of the most violent and skilled warri
<miha> Unreal Tournament 2004 takes place in 2303. Gorge is defeated by the player. Notably, Xan Kriegor Mk. 3 tries to make a comeback but is defeated by the player. Epic has yet to establish which character has won in the official timeline. It is assumed that Jakob won due to the fact that the default character skin in UT2004 is Jakob.
<miha> v glavnem divje :P
<sasa84> ccc, mihi...
<miha> sasa84: ma tko fajn družabna igra je to... glavna je ekipa
<miha> to da koga fentaš, je sam za bonus :D
<sasa84> lol
<miha> sasa84: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u38itE4igH8 old school
<Seniorita> Unreal Tournament Intro [UT99] - YouTube
<sasa84> miha, a pol bi tud mene ustrelu za bonus? :(
<sterna> samo ce se pojavs v igrci
<sterna> napacne barve
<miha> :D
<miha> sasa84: tiste, ko jih poznam, se posebej potrudim, da jih ustrelim :D
<miha> "z ljubeznijo"
<sasa84> joj mihi, eno samo nasilje
<sasa84> pa sem te že mela "ogledanga"
<sasa84> :S
<sterna> pa joj no
<sterna> ne mors obsojat ljudi tkole
<sasa84> sterna, nč ti... to mava jst pa mihi
<sterna> ja morm mu v bran stopt, k ni nc kriv
<sasa84> nč kriv, nč kriv...
<miha> :)
<miha> sterna rad brani zatirane in uboge
<sasa84> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/goljufija-na-spletu-narocil-iphone-placal-530-evrov-in-dobil-piskote.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Goljufija na spletu: naročil iPhone, plačal 530 evrov in dobil piškote
<sasa84> kaj pa je narobe s piškoti???
<miha> 530€ piškotov je velik piškotov
<CrazyLemon> jah..tudi marmelada za 500€ je IN..zakaj ne bi bili piškoti za 530€ ?
<lynxlynxlynx> ipiškoti
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a maš raj iphone al piškote? :P
<sasa84> jst piškote :P
<sasa84> al pa bi prodala iphone pa kupla piškote
<sasa84> njams!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 torto pravkar jem.. tko da piškoti me trenutno ne mikajo! :)
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> kakšno???
<sasa84> pa tale CrazyLemon skoz neki malca :P
<sasa84> ps: dober tek!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj pa vem kakšno.. homemade je :D
<CrazyLemon> sploh ni slaba :)
<sasa84> mami CrazyLemon nrdila?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah..sestrična je naredila za teto..teta pa posredovala kos meni :D
<sasa84> oooo
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: jst sem danes bananino torto jedu :P
<sasa84> dj Sky[x] ne se hvalt :P
<dz0ny> Mogoče je pa 10kg kukijev dobil, pa ni probal kaki so cc
<sasa84> miške, pridne bodte
<sasa84> Å¡ibam
<yang2> bolje piskoti kot cegli
<yang2> cegli
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: [Lubuntu] Namestitev McMyAdmin  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39550/#p39550
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/314261_393059327455146_49668690_n.png
<dz0ny> ^^ http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2013/01/lead-crime-link-gasoline
<Seniorita> America's Real Criminal Element: Lead | Mother Jones
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [Lubuntu] Namestitev McMyAdmin  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39551/#p39551
<CrazyLemon> gregor3000 znorel boš..sam prijazno opozorilo :>
<gregor3000> zakaj pa?
<CrazyLemon> vozilo ima tak učinek
<CrazyLemon> da preprosto znoriš čez čas :D
 * CrazyLemon <-
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyCrazyLemon
<gregor3000new> aja, meh...taki bi se morali drzati software centra
<CrazyLemon> vozilo efekt..takoj te diskonekta
<CrazyLemon> :p
<gregor3000new> LOL
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ‘Ubuntu Packages’ Site Finally Gets Revamped  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UPa3-kgRT38/ubuntu-packages-site-finally-gets-brought-up-to-date
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Did You Notice We’re Back?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/EKccHVHELQM/did-you-notice-were-back
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Nov program za tiskanje digitalnih fotografij na Ubuntuju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39552/#p39552
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si kej pogledu filmčke?
<sasa84> so ti všeč? :P
<ennov> rabim nekaj, da bi pobu po kakšnih dveh urah igric ugasnilo računalnik
<lynxlynxlynx> sleep 2h; shutdown -h now
<ennov> a to vpišem v terminal
<ennov> sem mislil, da bi v njegov profil dal v startup
<CrazyLemon> ennov sam to pomeni da bo on to lahk onemogočil/zbrisal :D
<CrazyLemon> ennov tole zgleda kul https://launchpad.net/timekpr
<Seniorita> timekpr in Launchpad
<CrazyLemon> 2. tocka
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nisem.. bom v sredo zrihtal
<sasa84> pf!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah..ce bi sama uredila video bi js lahk dal uploadat
<CrazyLemon> trenutno nimam casa za video editing :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, openshot mi kr krešne :\
<dz0ny> echo "shutdown -h now" | at 20.00
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 openshot ni edini software
<CrazyLemon> + poglej kaj ti crashne
<sasa84> ne vem :\
<CrazyLemon> kje*
<sasa84> a ja...v terminalu lohk
<sasa84> to se prav d ga iz terminala zaženem a ne
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to se prav ja
<sasa84> zlat si miši CrazyLemon :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i know i know :)
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<sasa84> ej folk... kaj kej priporočate za polnjenje "na poti", ko nimaš štroma niti v12 vtičnce... solarn polnilc?
<sasa84> http://www.simobil.si/sl/inside.cp2?cid=C10B2ACC-0713-4101-317F-72FAF1DC5BB0&linkid=eco
<Seniorita> Re.misli okolju prijazne naprave - Si.mobil d.d.
<sasa84> tole je kr mal drago...46€
<sterna> sasa84: ml-110 pa 18650ke
<sasa84> ?
<sterna> oz. ml102 se bols
<sasa84> am...
<sasa84> dj mal razlož :)
<sterna> http://flashlight-torch.com/millerml102miniportable18650batterycharger-p-48.html
<Seniorita> Miller ML-102 Mini Portable 18650 Battery Charger - US$9.90 : Flashlight, torch and flashlight
<sterna> sasa84: pa http://dx.com/p/rechargeable-3-6v-18650-2200mah-blue-933
<Seniorita> Rechargeable 3.6V 18650 2200mAh Blue - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
<sterna> v ta charger das baterijo, prklops na usb na racunalniku al pa na usb polnilc za telefon
<sterna> se napolni
<sterna> pol pa lahko telefon prklops gor
<sterna> pa se ti telefon fila iz baterije
<sterna> pa 2200mAh je ponavad zadost za ene 60-70% napolnt
<sterna> normaln telefon
<sasa84> pa čist đabe cena
<sterna> ja
<sterna> ce pa res rabs za taborjenje
<sterna> pa priporocam http://dx.com/p/dynamo-hand-crank-cell-phone-emergency-charger-3669
<Seniorita> Dynamo Hand-Crank Cell Phone Emergency Charger - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
<sasa84> ne, nekam bom šla... pa bo dost vožnje z busom... pa poslušaš musko itd... pa da mi neb glih crknu do noči pol :)
<sterna> http://dx.com/p/dynamo-hand-crank-usb-cell-phone-emergency-charger-24036 je se cenejs
<Seniorita> Dynamo Hand-Crank USB Cell Phone Emergency Charger - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
<sterna> ta je res dobr za po ksni centralni aziji se potepat
<sterna> k pac ti en vrti to ti se pa tacajt loh pogovarjas normalno
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> ej folk... kaj kej priporočate za polnjenje "na poti", ko nimaš štroma niti v12 vtičnce... solarn polnilc?
<CrazyLemon> dodatno baterijo! :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa po vsej verjetnosti je Å¡e cenej :D
<Sky[x]> ej ova pomen -j4 pro make ukazu ?
<Sky[x]> kva*
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T6HV__yjSg wishlist update :$
<Seniorita> Hands On: Lenovo Erazer X700 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> -j4 pro ?
<miha> a?
<CrazyLemon> za pro ne bi vedel -j pa pove da sočasno kompajlaš več virov hkrati.. 4 v tem primeru
<miha> zgleda všečno.. lenovo meets gamingpc
<CrazyLemon> man make bo več vedu
<miha> obetavna ideja
<lynxlynxlynx> pro bi bil potem željeni del za zgradit
<lynxlynxlynx> all je privzeta tarča, lahko pa izbiraš, če ni trivialen projekt
<lynxlynxlynx> sam je bil pomoje typo
<miha> drugač pa, gnome3 mi je zelo všeč.
<CrazyLemon> right..pro = pri :D
<miha> zadeva je boljša kot sm mislu... pa zgleda dobro :)
<CrazyLemon> koliko potrebuješ oseb da dekodiraš skyjev niz? najmanj 2 :>
<CrazyLemon> </badjoke>
 * miha res ne razume, zakaj bi kdo unity tišal :)
<CrazyLemon> miha nehi no :D
<miha> a je kak unity fan? :D
<CrazyLemon> ok.. notifications pri gnome3 so kul
<miha> unity je grši od gnome1
<CrazyLemon> ker so interaktivni
<CrazyLemon> drugo pa res ni kul
<miha> men je najboljš navidezna namizja
<miha> prav fletna so :D
<zdobersek> (09:24:42 PM) Sky[x]: ej kva pomen -j4 pri make ukazu ?
<zdobersek> ffs people
<miha> CrazyLemon: a si unity fan ;)
<CrazyLemon> miha sm! :)
<miha> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyUnityFanLemon
<zdobersek> shoosh.
<sasa84> lol zdobersek
<sasa84> mihi zdej ves ponosn gnome3 fura :P
<miha> tud ponosen no, ampak vesel
<miha> da po dolgih letih gnoma mi ni treba se drugega učit..
<miha> zgleda lepo, dela pa skor kot bi želel, kar je dosti bolj od kde ali unity ...
<miha> me blo strah mal, če me bo razočaral.. dolgoletna veza pa to ane
<miha> od gnome1
<miha> se spomnim, kak sm bil vesel prvič ko je bil gnome2 :D
<miha> še mal se spomnim, da tud takrat so eni se pritoževal da je nek feature zginu :D
<lynxlynxlynx> zadnjič sem bral, da so še en fork nardil ala mate
<miha> unity me moti, da so ikone levo grde. pa da je taka grda barva vsega (ubuntu barva al ka).. gnome je lep, črno belo modro
<miha> :D
<miha> drugo ne vem, ker nism tolk dolg zdržal, da bi vedu
<sasa84> joj folk, mihi ma tko sexy gnome3 namizje <3
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> mu odpustim, da Å¡pila ut :P
<miha> lol
<CrazyLemon> ah ja
<dz0ny> miha si kaj delal na howdoi?
<CrazyLemon> miha has lost his terminal
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> ohh damm
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZZQvOEYGGA
<CrazyLemon> 3:33
<Seniorita> Around The World (Rémi Gaillard) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> Your steam package is out of date. Please get an updated version from your package provider or directly from http://repo.steampowered.com/steam for supported distributions.
<CrazyLemon> stupid steam
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-22
<dz0ny> fancy http://screencloud.net/img/screenshots/a3094f80f76c0e403ccba0872c240c9a.png
<CrazyLemon> or is it
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> meh tale ni tako http://screencloud.net/v/CyqI
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 01:33:14
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Unity Revamped PPA Is Back For Ubuntu 12.04 (Unity Launcher Dodge, Minimize On Click Features)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/o4DpUroVg1A/unity-revamped-ppa-is-back-for-ubuntu.html
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kami ?
<Sky[x]> Kami_:
<Sky[x]> here ?
<Sky[x]> !seen miha
<sterna> kaj te tare Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> glavobol :D
<sterna> spat pejt
<Sky[x]> sterna: :)
<Sky[x]> ravno gledam ene munin grafe
<sterna> o
<sterna> js tut
<Sky[x]> se ti kaj sana zakaj bi mi tale error zacel php vracat ? [message] => mail(): Could not execute mail delivery program '/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i'
<Sky[x]> to se mi zgodi po cca 2-3h ko skripta brez errorjev deluje :)
<sterna> amm
<sterna> a ti zmanka open file handlov?
<Sky[x]> iz munin grafa ni razvidno
<Sky[x]> da bi ibl to problem
<sterna> file handlov za un proces k proba sendmail pognat
<sterna> al pa max processes
<sterna> default open files per user je ponavad 1024
<sterna> jure@coin:~$ ulimit -n
<sterna> 1024
<Sky[x]> to se je celo povecal n 2048 se mi zdi
<Sky[x]> pa ni blo nic boljs
<sterna> aha
<sterna> pol je pa neki druzga
<sterna> pa sej verjetn napise errno?
<Sky[x]> to je ves info k ga dobim
<Sky[x]> pa nov php proces se noce zagnas k ena skripta pozene exec in zazaene en fajl :D
<Sky[x]> in obstane potem vse k se ne zazene
<sterna> sounds a lot like lousy programming
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> mah postfix bi prvo mogu zadi dat, pa prek smtp vse posiljat :)
<sasa84> Jutro :-D
<miha> jutro
<sasa84> Ooo mihi
<miha> ;)
<sasa84> Si kej priden?
<sasa84> Jao, tko bedast snezi pa morm k frizerju... Cloveka kr mine :-S
<sterna> wd40 pa zipota v roke
<sterna> pa ne bos vec rabla frizerja
<sterna> js zmeri tko nardim.
<miha> bod vesela da sneži
<sterna> za trivremenski taft pa ni se slisala
<miha> sm en svoj launcher naredu
<miha> pa mi ne kaže ikone zanj
<miha> zakaj to? kaka ikona mora bit?
<zdobersek> http://www.ntk.si/prijave-in-kotizacije
<Seniorita> Prijave in kotizacije
<zdobersek> shit ain't cheap in these hard times.
<sterna> zakaj bi pa kdo hotu na ntk
<sterna> k sejem kocij in opreme
<zdobersek> the fellow nazis, of course.
<sterna> hehe
<miha> kak se majo lepo microsoftovci. a je kej takega za linux/apache/... ?
<miha> :)
<sterna> huh?
<sterna> ja ne vem kaj je up your alley
<miha> v slo?
<sterna> ottawa linux symposium je awesome
<miha> java bi tud bla :)
<miha> sterna: slo?
<miha> :)
<sterna> zakaj bi pa v slo hotu jit?
<miha> ubuntu install fest? :D
<zdobersek> ubuntu release parties
<sterna> ja mislm openblend pa webcamp mas pr nas redno
<zdobersek> hard mode partying for the whole two hours
<sterna> eno je corpo eno je pa community
<sterna> partying?
<sterna> point konferenc ni partying sicer
<miha> sterna: seveda je. pa glih tolk predavanj, da firma misli, da se je splačal
<sterna> to je krneki
<miha> sterna: verjetn si ti šef, bi kir delavc drugač reku, na tiho :)
<sterna> to da me zanima tech stuff ne pomen da oni znajo tak party zrihtat k bi ga js rad
<sterna> ajde ce je koncert od toma waitsa al pa retrospektiva trierjevih filmov vsak vecer bi mi nekak blo
<sterna> sam bi vsi ostali udelezenci samomore nardil
<sterna> wouldn't work.
<zdobersek> Microsoft Slovenia assembly taped - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxoKjwudruw
<Seniorita> south park - cartman hitler march - season 8 episode 4 - the passion of the jew - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> miha si dal pravo pot do ikone?
<miha> CrazyLemon: sm pol z enim programom spremenil
<miha> zdajle tule gledu en ubuntu laptop na servisu... zarad neznanga razloga se id swap particije spremenil in ob zagonu je bil busybox.. čudo
<miha> čudo
 * miha popravil :$
<miha> ampak to se ne bi smel zgodit sploh?! :)
<miha> ne vem pa zakaj ubuntu tak rad idje daje v fstab
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<lynxlynxlynx> uuid dajejo not lih da bi se izognil takim problemom
<lynxlynxlynx> murphy
<sterna> kako se ti je pa loh uuid spremenu
<miha> sterna: eni stranki.
<miha> ne vem
<miha> ampak ne zgleda hacker
<sterna> pol ni z namagneteno iglo
<sterna> po platterjih
<miha> ej na / vse Å¡tima
<miha> lepo se naloži, datoteke ma
<miha> ubuntu pa se ni hotu zbudit brez swap v fstab
<dz0ny> ^^ prenosnik to?
<miha> ja
<dz0ny> https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/01/announcing-the-firefox-os-developer-preview-phone/
<CrazyLemon> S1 proc? mal so za casom
<CrazyLemon> zgleda pa kot iphone :)
<dz0ny> 3 MP Camera
<dz0ny> nih hipstagram here
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Baidu Music Search Available for Ubuntu 13.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/cokQYX_gECE/baidu-music-search-available-for-ubuntu-13-04
<dz0ny> howdoi resolve ulimit
<UbuntuSiWarrior> set rlim_fd_max = 166384
<UbuntuSiWarrior> set rlim_fd_cur = 8192
<UbuntuSiWarrior> kern.maxfilesperproc=166384
<UbuntuSiWarrior> kern.maxfiles=8192
<dz0ny> ^^ works
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Accepting Answers: How does it work?
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Accepting an answer is important as it both rewards posters for solving your problem and informs other... http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/5234/how-does-accepting-an-answer-work/?answertab=votes
<Seniorita> How does accepting an answer work? - Meta Stack Overflow
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Accepting Answers: How does it work?
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Accepting an answer is important as it both rewards posters for solving your problem and informs other... http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/5234/how-does-accepting-an-answer-work/?answertab=votes
<Seniorita> How does accepting an answer work? - Meta Stack Overflow
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Accepting Answers: How does it work?
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Accepting an answer is important as it both rewards posters for solving your problem and informs other... http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/5234/how-does-accepting-an-answer-work/?answertab=votes
<Seniorita> How does accepting an answer work? - Meta Stack Overflow
<lynxlynxlynx> howdoi google.com
<lynxlynxlynx> aja
<dz0ny> d:
<dz0ny> bo kmal
<dz0ny> howdoi google.com
<UbuntuSiWarrior> http://maps.google.com.au/maps?ll=<latitude>,<longitude>&spn=<degrees high>,<degrees wide>
<Seniorita> Google Maps
<UbuntuSiWarrior> http://maps.google.com.au/maps?ll=-15.623037,18.3... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1801732/how-do-i-link-to-google-maps-with-a-particular-longitude-and-latitude/?answertab=votes
<Seniorita> Google Maps
<zdobersek> howdoi roll
<UbuntuSiWarrior> SELECT
<UbuntuSiWarrior>     A.*,GROUP_CONCAT(B.`TEXT`) `TEXT`
<UbuntuSiWarrior> FROM
<UbuntuSiWarrior>     table_a A INNER JOIN table_b B USING (ID)
<UbuntuSiWarrior> WHERE A.ID=2;
<UbuntuSiWarrior> mysql> DROP TABLE IF EXISTS ta... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13942606/how-do-i-roll-up-multiple-detail-rows-columns-into-a-single-column/?answertab=votes
<Seniorita> mysql - How do I roll up multiple detail rows' columns into a single column? - Stack Overflow
<UbuntuSiWarrior> SELECT
<UbuntuSiWarrior>     A.*,GROUP_CONCAT(B.`TEXT`) `TEXT`
<UbuntuSiWarrior> FROM
<UbuntuSiWarrior>     table_a A INNER JOIN table_b B USING (ID)
<UbuntuSiWarrior> WHERE A.ID=2;
<UbuntuSiWarrior> mysql> DROP TABLE IF EXISTS ta... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13942606/how-do-i-roll-up-multiple-detail-rows-columns-into-a-single-column/?answertab=votes
<Seniorita> mysql - How do I roll up multiple detail rows' columns into a single column? - Stack Overflow
<UbuntuSiWarrior> SELECT
<UbuntuSiWarrior>     A.*,GROUP_CONCAT(B.`TEXT`) `TEXT`
<UbuntuSiWarrior> FROM
<UbuntuSiWarrior>     table_a A INNER JOIN table_b B USING (ID)
<sterna> https://9gag.com/gag/6386420
<Seniorita> 9GAG - One Girl One Airbag
<zdobersek> one girl no (more) makeup
<CrazyLemon> a zdj bota pa oba spammala na veliko? .d
<dz0ny> sem se spomo za linke ja ^^
<dz0ny> howdoi nmap network
<UbuntuSiWarrior> That is not how Nmap is designed to work, for efficiency reasons. Especially if you are scanning a /16 network, you will find this approach ... stackoverflow.com/questions/12368053/can-nmap-service-scan-after-each-port-found-open-in-a-large-network-scan/?answertab=votes
<dz0ny> ^^ legit
<lynxlynxlynx> howdoi stfu
<UbuntuSiWarrior> .onLoad <- function(lib, pkg) {
<UbuntuSiWarrior>     pathToSdk <- paste(system.file(package = "segue") , "/aws-java-sdk/", sep="")
<UbuntuSiWarrior>     jarPaths <- c(paste(p... stackoverflow.com/questions/4473569/r-getting-chatty-java-processes-to-stfu/?answertab=votes
<dz0ny> howdoi prevent irc flood
<UbuntuSiWarrior> private class FloodMonitor implements Runnable {
<UbuntuSiWarrior>     private final int MAXBYTES = 768;
<UbuntuSiWarrior>     private int messageBuffer = 0;
<UbuntuSiWarrior>     private boole... stackoverflow.com/questions/13894290/irclib-java-created-irc-bot-issues/?answertab=votes
<lynxlynxlynx> howdoi japan
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Unfortunately, if you look at this spreadsheet, you can see that driving, (and transit), directions are not available for Japan through the ... stackoverflow.com/questions/12909269/cant-get-transit-directions-in-japan/?answertab=votes
<lynxlynxlynx> :(
<dz0ny> stackoverflow only
<dz0ny> lahko dam Å¡e askubuntu
<dz0ny> howdoi visit japan
<UbuntuSiWarrior> The main issue here is network latency; a signal needs some time to travel between Japan and Australia, and there is nothing you can do abou... stackoverflow.com/questions/9239326/open-source-solution-for-ssh-or-vpn-to-accelerate-network-speed/?answertab=votes
<CrazyLemon> howdoi destroy japan
<UbuntuSiWarrior> $(function(){
<UbuntuSiWarrior>     var opts = {
<UbuntuSiWarrior>         fx: 'scrollHorz',
<UbuntuSiWarrior>         pause: 1,
<UbuntuSiWarrior>         timeout: 5000,
<UbuntuSiWarrior>         slideResize: 0,
<UbuntuSiWarrior>         fit:1
<UbuntuSiWarrior>    ... stackoverflow.com/questions/8082360/jquery-cycle-resize/?answertab=votes
<CrazyLemon> with a jquery function...awesome :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak fajn bi bilo če bi to bili pravi linki
<Sky[x]> kaj ustvarjate to >
<Sky[x]> mogoce kej lahko pomagam :P
<CrazyLemon> miha pa bi dal na ignore UbuntuSiWarrior pri Senioriti
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem če bo kdo to uporabljal :P
<dz0ny> askubuntu make desktop file
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Exec=java -jar /home/benjamin/Applications/Minecraft/TechnicLauchner/technic-launcher-latest.jar
<dz0ny> howdoi ask about god someone
<UbuntuSiWarrior> I don't know exactly what you are referring to, but lets look at some of the usage of Father in the Old Testament. The most interesting usag... christianity.stackexchange.com/questions/5482/where-in-ot-does-someone-ask-another-to-be-his-father/?answertab=votes
<dz0ny> howdoi destroy japan
<UbuntuSiWarrior> No.
<UbuntuSiWarrior> The assembled facts are all fairly inflammatory, and include a few common misconceptions.
<UbuntuSiWarrior>   
<UbuntuSiWarrior>   Reactor #4 contains 1,535 spent fuel r... skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/9522/is-fukushima-reactor-no-4-on-the-verge-of-catastrophic-failure-that-will-destro/?answertab=votes
<dz0ny> http://www.geek.com/articles/games/valve-starts-promoting-steam-for-linux-to-windows-users-20130121/
<Seniorita> Valve starts promoting Steam for Linux to Windows users | Games | Geek.com
<miha> CrazyLemon: bom, sam mal kasnej
<CrazyLemon> miha nao! :>
<CrazyLemon> later
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1703-1: MySQL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1703-1/
<zdobersek> howdoi roll
<UbuntuSiWarrior> There are various ways to answer this.  Here is one:
<UbuntuSiWarrior> There is clearly a $1$ out of $6$ chance that the two rolls will be the same, hence a ... math.stackexchange.com/questions/100615/given-a-die-what-is-the-probability-that-the-second-roll-of-a-die-will-be-less/?answertab=votes
<dz0ny> http://www.slate.com/blogs/behold/2012/12/21/jill_peters_documenting_sworn_virgins_women_who_live_as_men_in_albania_photos.html
<Seniorita> Jill Peters: Documenting sworn virgins, women who live as men in Albania (PHOTOS).
<zdobersek> wha
<dz0ny> howdoi run X from ssh
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Log in as "normal" user (using X11-forward), then su - -c yast2.
<zdobersek> howdoi change the world
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Apparently on page 22 there's a floating PAD blueprint. It's in the panel where someone is saying "No, I've got something else in mind for y... gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/60873/what-can-change-the-world/?answertab=votes
<zdobersek> howdoi save the world
<UbuntuSiWarrior> It might be possible in theory, but it would take an incredible amount of effort and is, in my opinion, not worth it. If you remove all corr... gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/41839/how-can-i-save-the-world-from-both-good-and-evil-corruption/?answertab=votes
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<yang2> howdoi ddos
<zdobersek> howdoi \n
<UbuntuSiWarrior> \newcommand{\N}{\mathbb{N}}
<zdobersek> howdoi \\n
<UbuntuSiWarrior> First,
<UbuntuSiWarrior> $$\prod_{k=1}^{N-1}\left(1-\frac{k}{2N-k}\right)=\prod_{k=1}^{N-1}\frac{2N-2k}{2N-k}=\prod_{k=1}^{N-1}\frac{2(N-k)}{N+(N-k)}=\prod_... math.stackexchange.com/questions/283967/probability-of-drawing-n-unmatchable-socks-from-a-pile-of-n-matched-pairs/?answertab=votes
<dz0ny> askubuntu how to protect from ddos
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Here is a list of things I do to secure my server.
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Turn on UFW (sudo ufw enable) and then only allow ports that are actually used. (sudo u... askubuntu.com/questions/146775/what-can-be-done-to-secure-ubuntu-server/?answertab=votes
<zdobersek> howdoi look
<UbuntuSiWarrior>   According to Worf, no outsider had ever seen what a Breen looked like under their refrigeration suits and lived. Even after joining the D... scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/8033/what-do-the-breen-look-like/?answertab=votes
<dz0ny> askubuntu how to optimize kernel for high usage
<UbuntuSiWarrior> linux-headers-VERSION-NUMBER_all.deb
<UbuntuSiWarrior> linux-headers-VERSION-NUMBER_amd64.deb
<UbuntuSiWarrior> linux-image-VERSION-NUMBER_amd64.deb
<UbuntuSiWarrior> linux-image-extra-VERSION-N... askubuntu.com/questions/119080/how-to-update-kernel-to-the-latest-mainline-version-without-any-distro-upgrade/?answertab=votes
<dz0ny> ^^ nah
<zdobersek> askubuntu how to install windows 8
<UbuntuSiWarrior> One aswer to your problem: Virtual machines. :)
<dz0ny> howdoi detect why sendmail crashes
<UbuntuSiWarrior> More closely monitoring the system it's power consumption using a "watts up?" Watt meter lead to a stronger belief that these restarts were ... unix.stackexchange.com/questions/58538/how-to-debug-whether-restarts-are-caused-by-software-or-hardware/?answertab=votes
<miha> howdoi get a hot chick
<UbuntuSiWarrior> As a man, I still consider it derogatory and would not use it in any normal conversation.  I will agree that it's quite mild as a term, not ... english.stackexchange.com/questions/19098/how-derogatory-is-chicks-when-used-to-refer-to-women/?answertab=votes
<miha> ok :$
<dz0ny> howdoi debug sendmail
<miha> howdoi make android look like iphone
<UbuntuSiWarrior> var headers = new StringDictionary();
<UbuntuSiWarrior> headers.Add("subject", "Hi!");
<UbuntuSiWarrior> // "text/html" to send rich html text in message body
<UbuntuSiWarrior> headers.Add("cont... sharepoint.stackexchange.com/questions/26049/my-timer-job-not-sending-any-mail/?answertab=votes
<UbuntuSiWarrior> I think it makes sense to follow the UI guidelines recommended by the vendor (Apple and Google) for their respective device for the followin... ux.stackexchange.com/questions/28597/when-designing-an-app-for-both-android-and-iphone-should-the-user-interface-be/?answertab=votes
<dz0ny> howdoi enable debug for sendmail
<UbuntuSiWarrior> an IDE for debugging bash scripts? I don't see how a graphical GUI would help to ssh into a host and present you a cli output of a script. A... unix.stackexchange.com/questions/59511/shell-script-debugging/?answertab=votes
<miha> howdoi get more money
<UbuntuSiWarrior> I have the opposite problem, I have too much money, so I must be doing things differently than you...
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Here's what you should do to earn mon... gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/95854/how-do-i-make-a-lot-of-money-efficiently/?answertab=votes
<miha> oh
<miha> howdoi navigate with apple maps
<UbuntuSiWarrior> The thing is that the built-in Maps app uses Google Maps for the maps, and the Google Maps license doesn't allow a third-party to implement ... apple.stackexchange.com/questions/6472/is-it-really-true-that-the-iphone-doesnt-have-turn-by-turn-navigation/?answertab=votes
<dz0ny> howdoi navigate with apple maps in io6
<UbuntuSiWarrior> The thing is that the built-in Maps app uses Google Maps for the maps, and the Google Maps license doesn't allow a third-party to implement ... apple.stackexchange.com/questions/6472/is-it-really-true-that-the-iphone-doesnt-have-turn-by-turn-navigation/?answertab=votes
<dz0ny> howdoi get monit data from backup !!
<UbuntuSiWarrior> All of the solutions above require USB Debugging to be on. If it is not and you are using Android 4.0 then you can press power and volume do... android.stackexchange.com/questions/25646/how-do-i-backup-data-sms-contacts-from-a-device-with-a-broken-screen
<dz0ny> howdoi get monit data from backup
<UbuntuSiWarrior> All of the solutions above require USB Debugging to be on. If it is not and you are using Android 4.0 then you can press power and volume do... android.stackexchange.com/questions/25646/how-do-i-backup-data-sms-contacts-from-a-device-with-a-broken-screen
<dz0ny> howdoi get monit data from backup !!
<UbuntuSiWarrior>  android.stackexchange.com/questions/25646/how-do-i-backup-data-sms-contacts-from-a-device-with-a-broken-screen dba.stackexchange.com/questions/7613/how-to-monitor-backup-jobs-on-oracle-11g unix.stackexchange.com/questions/53607/how-to-monitor-specific-files-in-unix dba.stackexchange.com/questions/14329/repairing-corrupt-sql-server-database-backup apple.stackexchange.com/questions/63207/what-is-mobile-sync-backup-and-why-is-it-tak
<dz0ny> howdoi meet the supreme being
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Part of the problem (for me, at least) is thinking of good vs. evil as a kind of left-right spectrum.  I don't know if that makes sense but ... christianity.stackexchange.com/questions/9077/how-can-an-all-powerful-supreme-being-be-either-good-or-evil
<dz0ny> askubuntu list dependencies for specific package
<UbuntuSiWarrior> sabnzbdplus depends on nabnzdbplus-theme-plush (= 0.7.6-0ubuntu1~jcfp1-precise); however:
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Version of sabnzbdplus-theme-plush on system is 0.... askubuntu.com/questions/234128/issue-updating-sabnzbdplus-package-because-of-unmet-dependency
<dz0ny> askubuntu list dependencies for specific package !!
<UbuntuSiWarrior>  askubuntu.com/questions/234128/issue-updating-sabnzbdplus-package-because-of-unmet-dependency askubuntu.com/questions/234559/im-having-dependency-problems-with-wine-and-multiarch-on-12-04x64-i-need-a-sol askubuntu.com/questions/243568/nginx-dependency-problem-trying-to-upgrade askubuntu.com/questions/155260/why-isnt-auto-remove-removing-all-unnecessary-dependencies askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencie
<dz0ny> http://www.space.com/17933-nasa-television-webcasts-live-space-tv.html
<Seniorita> LIVE Webcast: Asteroid-Mining Company Unveils Plans | Space.com
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1704-1: Linux kernel (Quantal HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1704-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] medi1: Re: Predstavitev programa StormCloud  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39553/#p39553
<lynxlynxlynx> howdoi gdb multiple commands
<UbuntuSiWarrior> you can use the export (multiple).
<UbuntuSiWarrior> In ArcCatalog...
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Just right click on the database and choose "export to shapefile (multiple)"
<UbuntuSiWarrior> If... gis.stackexchange.com/questions/26913/how-to-export-multiple-featureclasses-to-shapefiles
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<dz0ny> howdoi debug with gdb
<UbuntuSiWarrior> You gave a pretty big clue when you said that the LED was in a "neutral" state. There is no "neutral" state for a properly functioning digit... electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/52029/program-only-runs-when-debugging-in-gdb-using-open-ocd-and-olimex-arm-usb-ocd
<dz0ny> lol
<Aseq> exactly
<dz0ny> askubuntu debug with gdb
<Aseq> a asm al c/c++
<Aseq> gdb program
<Aseq> run parametri
<Aseq> se kaksen brejkpojnt das (b vsrstica ali b *0xnaslov)
<dz0ny> howdoi debug with gdb !!
<UbuntuSiWarrior>  electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/52029/program-only-runs-when-debugging-in-gdb-using-open-ocd-and-olimex-arm-usb-ocd electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/33948/how-do-i-debug-a-arduino-uno-with-gdb-on-a-linux-pc unix.stackexchange.com/questions/15911/can-gdb-debug-suid-root-programs programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/134936/what-should-i-learn-more-about-debugging unix.stackexchange.com/questions/61819/how-to-compi
<lynxlynxlynx> gdb je sicer res tud gis format
<lynxlynxlynx> anyway, zanimalo me je, če se da več ukazov v isti vrstici dat, pa očitno ne
<dz0ny> hm če ločiš z ; se verjetno da
<dz0ny> howdoi gdb multiple commands
<UbuntuSiWarrior> (gdb) define fn
<UbuntuSiWarrior> > finish
<UbuntuSiWarrior> > next
<UbuntuSiWarrior> > end
<UbuntuSiWarrior> (gdb) fn
<UbuntuSiWarrior> (gdb) define fn
<UbuntuSiWarrior> > finish
<UbuntuSiWarrior> > next
<UbuntuSiWarrior> > end
<UbuntuSiWarrior> (gdb) fn
<dz0ny> howdoi+ gdb multiple commands
<lynxlynxlynx> ful praktično, res
<dz0ny> howdoi+ gdb multiple commands
<UbuntuSiWarrior> you can use the export (multiple).
<UbuntuSiWarrior> In ArcCatalog...
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Just right click on the database and choose "export to shapefile (multiple)"
<UbuntuSiWarrior> If... gis.stackexchange.com/questions/26913/how-to-export-multiple-featureclasses-to-shapefiles
<dz0ny> howdoi gdb multiple commands !!
<UbuntuSiWarrior>  stackoverflow.com/questions/1262639/multiple-commands-in-gdb-separted-by-some-sort-of-delimiter stackoverflow.com/questions/476390/using-gdb-display-multiple-vars-in-one-line stackoverflow.com/questions/1882857/gdb-print-multiple-variables-with-one-command stackoverflow.com/questions/13909788/gdbs-commands-handling stackoverflow.com/questions/7195692/is-there-a-way-to-let-the-gdb-repeat-the-same-instrcutions-on-every-start-again 
<dz0ny> ^^ vse možno :)
<dz0ny> z plusem iššče z duckduckgo po stackexchange, torej po vsem mogočem
<dz0ny> brez pa po stackoverflow
<dz0ny> če se da !! pa pokaže 5 pop linkov na iskanje
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Unity Reboot (Launcher To Quickly Reboot In A Different OS) Updated For Ubuntu 12.10 And 13.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Su1Gg9y6LeM/unity-reboot-launcher-to-quickly-reboot.html
<zdobersek> howdoi stop being awesome
<UbuntuSiWarrior> It's also possible to toggle floating by pressing ctrl+Mod+space (in my case, and I think it's awesomes default setting, the windowskey is t... stackoverflow.com/questions/11419475/stop-mplayer-from-using-float-in-awesome-wm
<zdobersek> howdoi become a hipster
<UbuntuSiWarrior> As somebody who's recently become a Ruby fan instead of a Python fan (I tried both out), I can tell you first-hand: Ruby is more fun. The fu... stackoverflow.com/questions/880898/why-do-dynamic-language-newbies-seem-to-default-to-ruby-instead-of-python
<sasa84> oj zdobersek
<zdobersek> ciao sasa84
<dz0ny> howdoi+ tell if zdobersek is hipster
<zdobersek> ...
<dz0ny> howdoi+ tell if someone is hipster
<UbuntuSiWarrior> You have a lot of questions! Your definition of geek is a good one, in terms of current usage:
<UbuntuSiWarrior>   someone with an obsessive interest in one... english.stackexchange.com/questions/54483/usage-and-confusion-on-geek-and-hipster
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> howdoi+ tell if someone is a believer in god
<UbuntuSiWarrior> If any famous Calvinist could be accused of not believing God loved everyone it would be John Owen one of the foremost Calvinistic theologia... christianity.stackexchange.com/questions/11959/do-calvinists-believe-that-god-does-not-love-the-world-but-only-the-elect
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1681-3: Firefox regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1681-3/
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] New Icons, Window Snap Animation Land in Unity  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/gUViSFct1rY/new-icons-window-snap-animation-land-in-unity
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sasa84 sasa84 !
<CrazyLemon> ffs a ne ločiš pregledne plošče od zaganjalnika.. ffs!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, CrazyLemon CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> razočaran sem..zelo
<sasa84> lol :D
<sasa84> damn! :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 in kaj če ni ikonce v zaganjalniku
<CrazyLemon> kako pol posodobimo
<CrazyLemon> jao jao
<CrazyLemon> :s
<sasa84> kwa pizdiš pol...pa ni treba objavt in gotova maša :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 razočarala si me :/
<CrazyLemon> no ok.. omenla si kako odpremo upravljalnik posodobitev
<alesh> Živeli in živele! Prosim za predlog, kateri program naj uporabljam za branje PDF-jev, ki omogoča tudi enostavno podčrtovanje oziroma "highlightanje" besedila ...? Evince mi je všeč, a ne morem podčrtovat, Adobe imam, a ima zjebane, tj. nevidne menije in ne morem do podčrtovanja, v FoxItu in Okularju pa tudi ne najdem funkcije ...
<alesh> ... ali pa sem samo trapast in mi vsi programi že vse to, kar jaz hočem omogočajo ... v tem primeru prosim le za navodila. Hvala lepa. :)
<alesh> Okej, okej ... pozabite ... Sem v Okularju zdaj našel, kako podčrtujem. Klik na "Orodja" in potem na "Opombe". Hvala vseeno ... sem prepričan, da bi dobil taisti odgovor tudi od koga tukaj.
<alesh> Lepo se imejte.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, klinc... tak ti je lajf :P
<CrazyLemon> howdoi join multiple curves blender
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Some weeks ago, I have found a solution to this problem. I post it here, in case someone else would need it :
<UbuntuSiWarrior> 1) For a given point P0, calc... stackoverflow.com/questions/9963551/replicating-blender-bezier-curves-in-a-c-program
<CrazyLemon> pointless :S
<miha> http://edition.cnn.com/2013/01/22/tech/innovation/building-3-d-printer/index.html
<Seniorita> Architect to build home using 3-D printer - CNN.com
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Usability Tweaks Proposed for ‘Software Updater’ App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/L9MkefEnjeE/usability-tweaks-proposed-for-software-updater-app
<CrazyLemon> tale blender je pain in the arse
<dz0ny> kaj pa delaš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma intro za videe
<dz0ny> uu kul
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny not really
<CrazyLemon> ni tak intro kot sm ga hotu
<CrazyLemon> sam recimo da je ok za prvič :)
<dz0ny> after effects, ftw
<dz0ny> do show
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny rendering as we speak
<CrazyLemon> pocak minutko
<CrazyLemon> ni pa to final
<CrazyLemon> ker mi res ni kul :)
<CrazyLemon> na jetra mi gre ker je text obrnjen
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/0001-0250.avi
<dz0ny> huh a je to ubunut font
<dz0ny> ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-23
<dz0ny> askubntu convert avi to mp4
<dz0ny> askubuntu convert avi to mp4
<UbuntuSiWarrior> If you're just looking for conversion, you might want to try arista or transmageddon instead of Openshot. Arista Transcoder and Transmageddo... askubuntu.com/questions/122147/need-to-convert-a-video-file-from-mp4-to-xvid
<dz0ny> askubntu convert avi to mp4 !!
<CrazyLemon> typos typos :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> ln
<dz0ny> hm jaz se pa s tem igram sudo apt-get install arista transmageddon
<dz0ny> jao
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/EGm1
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 01:26:39
<miha> jutro
<sterna> zdravo
<miha> a ubuntu zna kak omrežni skener uporablat? printer gre :)
<miha> "Zakaj so dans ucitli slabe vole. Ker bodo mogl bit do 16tih sluzbi, drugac bi pa bli ob 12 tih doma."
<dz0ny> miha zna
<dz0ny> od hpja
<dz0ny> oboje se je dalo tud na androidu
<dz0ny> pa so oboje skenslal ob posodobitvi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny widgete delaš?
<dz0ny> mhm
<miha> dz0ny: xerox? :)
<dz0ny> huh ce ma web vmesnik lahko kaj napises, drugace bolj tezko
<dz0ny> ne poznam
<dz0ny> crazylemon widget?
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ty--HHErH4Q
<Seniorita> my trouble with nations - YouTube
<sterna> odlicen speech
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Improved Notifications, Smooth Scrolling Heading to GNOME Shell 3.7  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ZhGrbrigXRo/improved-notifications-smooth-scrolling-heading-to-gnome-shell-3-7
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tist screenshot
<CrazyLemon> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/01/22/2317244/canonical-could-switch-to-rolling-releases-for-ubuntu-1404-and-beyond?utm_source=rss1.0mainlinkanon&utm_medium=feed
<Seniorita> Canonical Could Switch To Rolling Releases For Ubuntu 14.04 and Beyond - Slashdot
<dz0ny> event.raditerminal.si
<dz0ny> webgl sound analyzer
<CrazyLemon> looks fancy :)
<dz0ny> stisn 1 2 3
<dz0ny> eno je mikrofon
<dz0ny> ostali web
<CrazyLemon> fancy :D
<CrazyLemon> a to si delaš samo za kiberpipo? :D
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/Q9y7SY2.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol @ Boot
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne, za druge tud, če si bil kdaj na gradu, ko je bil kino dvor gor
<dz0ny> pa rock otočec
<dz0ny> etc
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny na rock otočcu poslušajo radio terminal? :D
<dz0ny> ni nujno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gsedej: Re: Nov program za tiskanje digitalnih fotografij na Ubuntuju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39554/#p39554
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu Might Become A Rolling Release Distribution Between LTS Releases  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/mcla2G6a3IY/ubuntu-might-become-rolling-release.html
<sasa84> jou!
<CrazyLemon> hou hou!
<zdobersek> where?!
<sterna> zdravo
<ziga555> Kakšen priporočljiv editor za slike?
<ziga555> Like paint pri M&
<zdobersek> gimp
<ziga555> hvala
<miha> gpain
<miha> gpaint
<miha> to veerjetn bolj kot paint
<miha> probi pa vse :)
<sterna> gpain sounds very S&M
<miha> :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Ask Community to Help Create New App Icon  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/HQe3if_Un_E/ubuntu-ask-community-to-create-new-software-updater-icon
<dz0ny> pride kdo danes v kb
<zdobersek> kaj je danes v kb?
<zdobersek> kaj je kb?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dz0ny je v kb
<CrazyLemon> kb je kilobyte in/ali kiberpipa
<CrazyLemon> i guess :d
<zdobersek> !g kb
<Seniorita> KB - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KB
<dz0ny> ffs tile mobilni Irci so vsi en shit
<sterna> so... irssi/screen?
<zdobersek> AndChat?
<dz0ny> qicr androchat
<dz0ny> mhm ssh bi bil Å¡e najbolj
<dz0ny> Če bi znal migrirat met ipji
<sterna> torej mosh ?
<sterna> http://mosh.mit.edu/
<dz0ny> jp
<Seniorita> Mosh: the mobile shell
<dz0ny> poznam
<sterna> ja sej to dela na androidu
<dz0ny> pozabil sem odpret port za alice
<dz0ny> Če bi potem bi bilo vse kul
<dz0ny> pa ssh tud
<sterna> napaka :)
<dz0ny> big
<sterna> js grem na skret pa normalno naprej ircam pa noben sploh ne ve!
<zdobersek> work sacrifices know no boundaries.
<sterna> no ja
<sterna> three words
<sterna> kerbal space program
<dz0ny> :d men se ni uspelo pristat na luni, sam crashnit cel app
<dz0ny> Manjka Console mode, da bi skripto napisu
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> sej je cel game iz neke vrste structov v tekst fajlih
<dz0ny> Ja v igri mislim
<sterna> aja
<sterna> bou js sam space prtisnem pa gledam :)
<sterna> http://bou.si/rest/best.gif
<sterna> my best flight ever
<sterna> mi je pa ratal dejansko v sonce prletet
<sterna> sm se slingshotnu okol home planeta
<sterna> pa s temle v orbito okol lune
<sterna> http://bou.si/rest/bigmofo.png
<sterna> no, podobnim
<sasa84> ooo sterna :)
<sasa84> juhu dz0ny  ;)
<sterna> zivjo
<dz0ny> zivjo
<miha> sasa84: dan
<sasa84> ooo mihi ^^
<zdobersek> puny humans, don't bother helloing me.
<miha> hello zdobersek
<sasa84> ooooo zdobersek
<sasa84> hell-o!
<dz0ny> raspi fm http://www.icrobotics.co.uk/wiki/index.php/Turning_the_Raspberry_Pi_Into_an_FM_Transmitter
<Seniorita> Turning the Raspberry Pi Into an FM Transmitter - Imperial College Robotics Society Wiki
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8UHz7CNQss#t=26m55
<Seniorita> BBC Surviving Disaster Chernobyl Nuclear Disaster 2006 - YouTube
<sterna> best committee
<dz0ny> ne vem ce je povezano, sem pa bral da je obmocje okoli cernobila zivalsko zelo pestro
<zdobersek> ja, ker ni lova.
<zdobersek> + radioaktivnost
<sterna> turboevolucija
<dz0ny> mutacije so samo na manjših zivalih
<sterna> ah
<sterna> mutacije so povsod
<sterna> tut ce ni nobene resne radiacije
<dz0ny> to je res
<dz0ny> Samo so pričakoval večje, sprembe
<dz0ny> je pa možno da mutirane živali prej poginejo
<dz0ny> survival of the fittest
<dz0ny> lol uk se želi odcepit od eu
<miha> manjše živali hitrej menjajo generacije
<miha> pa se vidi
<yang2> Wolf is radioactive and no use for hat or anything, only good for sun to breed maggots. http://www.angelfire.com/extreme4/kiddofspeed/pluto4.html
<dz0ny> ziga555, vprašaj na st
<dz0ny> sem mobilen trenutno
<sasa84> ah ja...
<ziga555> http://video.kiberpipa.org/pot_fubuntu/
<Seniorita> Zakaj je Ubuntu 12.10 najboljsi operacijski sistem v galaksiji? - kiberpipa
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny voziš in ircaš? ffs!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> sej ti tud
<dz0ny> Al ne
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah :)
 * CrazyLemon is a safe driver
<zdobersek> ko pa CrazyLemon sede na kolo ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek :p
<zdobersek> na vrsic gre tud po levem pasu, ce je lazje
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to pa itak..vsak ovinek v levo sem na levem pasu
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<CrazyLemon> ce lahk na touru ...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H--Ov3iXX7Y
<Seniorita> Dick Pic: The Attendants - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sfw
<zdobersek> what work?
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/shot0001.png
<CrazyLemon> best face ever
<zdobersek> 'I am NOT a doctor.'
<dz0ny> a zdaj doktor who, gledate
<CrazyLemon> new girl in da haus!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> aja :d
<yang2> CrazyLemon: a mas tudi tak "apetit" kot Lance ?
<CrazyLemon> yang2 lol.. ne :) sugar and carbs are my addiction :D
<yang2> :)
<sterna> sej ti ves da ti ne verjamemo ane
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/24428_10151356813034004_2124375283_n.jpg
<yang2> haha
<dz0ny> waat folk se uporablja nokia n95 //cc trola
<miha> eno prašanje glede gnome 3 .. kako se zapre okno, ki se pojavi ob priklopu pogona.. nočem programov, nočem izvržt
<miha> khm
<miha> a sam klikneš.. sam zakaj ni križca :d
 * miha n00b :p
<CrazyLemon> miha unity ftw ;)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a bo stream?
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<CrazyLemon> zvok je obupen
<miha> CrazyLemon: če je grd unity no
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 12 Default Ubuntu Phone Apps to be ‘Community Created’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/19lQNybKSWQ/12-default-ubuntu-phone-apps-to-be-community-created
<miha> komunajzarji provicirajo http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/pretep-pred-zacetkom-tribune-zbora-za-republiko/300834
<Seniorita> Pretep pred začetkom tribune Zbora za republiko :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> provocirajo :p
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57565429-71/tech-talk-more-confusing-than-a-foreign-language/
<Seniorita> Tech talk 'more confusing than a foreign language' | Technically Incorrect - CNET News
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57565452-37/samsung-tops-apple-in-another-metric-top-chip-buyer/
<Seniorita> Samsung tops Apple in another metric -- top chip buyer | Apple - CNET News
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Elegant Image Viewer `Photo` Sees New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/5T7FjzyIXS8/elegant-image-viewer-photo-sees-new.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/productdesignsources/chaos-covers
<CrazyLemon> looooool
<Seniorita> Chaos Covers! by Richard Cassada — Kickstarter
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<zdobersek> irrelevant.
<CrazyLemon> is it..is it really
<zdobersek> YES
<zdobersek> JUST
<zdobersek> LIKE
<zdobersek> YOU
<zdobersek> ARE NOT
<CrazyLemon> i m not irrelevant? :$
<zdobersek> sweet ane
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: +v?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nč ne bo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> dokler ne narediš neki za ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> ne bo nč od +v :p
<zdobersek> hah
<CrazyLemon> good one ane? :>
<zdobersek> sej sem tu, na support chanu
<CrazyLemon> your support skillz are weak :D
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa posnameš en howto video :>
<zdobersek> kk
<CrazyLemon> hah :)
<zdobersek> howdoi install screen recorder
<zdobersek> howdoi install screen recorder
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> ???
<zdobersek> IMPOSSIBRU!!
<CrazyLemon> jah..ko dz0nya ni doma howdoi ne dela!
<CrazyLemon> (dz0ny dejansko sam pogugla howdoi rezultate in vrne rezultat prek bota)
<CrazyLemon> apt-cache search screen recording
<CrazyLemon> -ing
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mas kak predlog za simple intro v video?
<zdobersek> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2md14co&s=6
<Seniorita> Video - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
<zdobersek> GIMME +v
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> dokler ne narediš neki za ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> sj mas video
<zdobersek> ce stvar ne funkcionira, nisem jst kriv
<zdobersek> prikazujem realno stanje funkcionalnosti ... so sue me!
<CrazyLemon> video je..ampak ne spada v "neki za ubuntu.si" kategorijo!
<zdobersek> potejtos potahtos
<dz0ny> a je gor
<dz0ny> warrir to
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni!
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> zdobersek mas kak DOBER predlog za simple intro v video?        <- to tudi prinasa +v
<zdobersek> overture 1812
<zdobersek> go in with a bang, never go out.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol
<CrazyLemon> res upam da si dost bl produktiven izven #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek intro v smislu https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/0001-0250.avi     but better!
<zdobersek> eh ... ce bi me ljudje poslusal, bi se ubuntu.si ze zdavnej razvil v  slovenskemu microsoftu  konkurenco firmo
<zdobersek> s tem, da bi se mi sli komuniste
<zdobersek> wth javascript
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 verjetno bodo tvoji videi ze jutri gor! :)
<CrazyLemon> oh..kr ignorira
<CrazyLemon> zgleda je jezna :>
<anny> ena račka spat je šla :)
<CrazyLemon> evo..Å¡e ena :p
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntuone.com/1C4jLcaTDGFmqIAR3xcAtE    ali http://ubuntuone.com/70zyF6GJ1Wwa7pDB5bzffP
<anny> clap, clap!
<CrazyLemon> sm dal kr modro ozadje
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/2_gtl8tuf0s
<Seniorita> Kako posodobimo Ubuntu - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/2V-EhXlBuSA
<Seniorita> Kako v Ubuntuju zapečemo CD/DVD - YouTube
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-24
<dz0ny> mornin
<miha> jutro
<miha> !t en cz czech
<Seniorita> češki
<miha> !t en cz czech language
<Seniorita> češki jezik
<zdobersek> psemeki?
<sterna> ceski jezik je
<sterna> "po cesko" se rece "na ceskem jezice"
<miha> no pač, neki bi mel za "češčina" jezik na strani
<miha> Češki?
<zdobersek> psemeksprache
<sterna> český je pravilno
<sterna> http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C4%8Ce%C5%A1tina
<Seniorita> Čeština - Wikipedie
<miha> hvala
<miha> Český
<zdobersek> sterna: kerbal space program poganjas prek wine?
<sterna> ja
<miha> jutro sasa84
<miha> jutro zdobersek
<sasa84> o mihi
<zdobersek> jutro VSEM
<miha> http://globalvoicesonline.org/2013/01/24/free-and-open-source-software/
<Seniorita> Free and Open Source Software · Global Voices
<miha> je Å¡e njim zamoril
<miha> s tem kaj je "free" lolz
<miha> http://aws.amazon.com/sdkforphp/ kaj za vraga je "phar"?
<Seniorita> AWS SDK for PHP
<miha> prej je blo normaln download
<miha> kak dobim zip/tar.gz ?
<miha> al res morm git uporablat :)
<miha> http://globalvoicesonline.org/2013/01/24/egypt-why-oss/
<Seniorita> Egypt: Why Open Source Software? · Global Voices
<miha> a se kdo znajde pr tem amazon downloadu?
<miha> ok, git :p
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek ;)
<miha> sasa84: si pridna?
<sasa84> miha, vedno!
<miha> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon will be the judge of that!
<sasa84> pf, ne pogovarjam se s CrazyLemon
<sasa84> mava zatišje
<sasa84> problems in paradise :\
<miha> sasa84 lepo ti je :)
<sasa84> miha, ? :)
<miha> :D
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, lynxlynxlynx, lynxlynxlynx MORGEN! ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro :)
<miha> sasa84: lynxlynxlynx je prijazn in me uči kompajlat.
<lynxlynxlynx> no ja, miha je prijazen in mi dela uslugo :)
<sasa84> am... ja kok sta vidva prjazna :)
 * sasa84 poboža po bučki mihca in riska
<sasa84> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<Sky[x]> :)
<sasa84> oj Sky[x] :)
<sasa84> a kej študiraš, zdej je izpitno obdobje :P
<Sky[x]> studiram studiram :)
<Sky[x]> da dostudiram pa en list papirja dobim hehe :D
<sasa84> priden Sky[x], kar študirej... da ne boš končal kot CrazyLemon
<lynxlynxlynx> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/45900_490225731013553_235862702_n.jpg
<sterna> woo btc!
<sterna> letos grem for free loh na morje
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, LOL :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: kok je koncal CrazyLemon?
<sasa84> zdobersek, Å¡e ni :P
<sasa84> končal je tko da še ni končal :P
<sterna> o lej nimamo vec nesposobne vlade
<lynxlynxlynx> a zdaj so vsi odšli?
<sterna> ne, sam par ta pomembnih ministrov
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, včerajšnje novice
<sterna> dunno, ne spremljam tiska, en v officu je omenu :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] FRC: Re: Nov program za tiskanje digitalnih fotografij na Ubuntuju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39555/#p39555
<lynxlynxlynx> jst tud ne, samo internet je vršel
<lynxlynxlynx> škoda v bistvu, taka lepa priložnost za katarzo v sds
<sterna> kaksno katarzo?
<sterna> sej oni so permanentno v katarzi a niso
<lynxlynxlynx> lastni?
<sterna> ja
<sterna> tko k uni fileti tune v lastnem soku
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: uGet Download Manager 1.10.3 Gets New Icon, Mirrors Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/1Ym7E7vmt_0/uget-download-manager-1103-gets-new.html
<lynxlynxlynx> new icon :D
<lynxlynxlynx> newsworthy
<miha> :D
<sterna> dobr da ni animated icon k bi 30 novic na sekundo dobil
<zdobersek> millions of fans throughout the world fell into unstoppable orgasms, for uGet has a new icon.
<miha> !g wtf is uget
<Seniorita> Conversation Between UGET IT and Frosty Lives - Pirate4x4.Com http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/members/uget+it-with-frosty+lives.html
<sterna> http://i.imgur.com/0PrOhBv.jpg
<sterna> makes sense.
<sasa84> sterna, LOL
<sasa84> boga moja greta da bi jo tko kopala :D
<sasa84> umre revca od hudga :)
<yang2> kdo je greta ?
<sasa84> moja mucka :)
<sasa84> in yang2, ne met umazanih misli!
<yang2> mucki glih niso navduseni nad vodo
<sasa84> noup...mi smo jo do zdej sam 1x kopal...huh
<yang2> in bili spraskani do ramen
<yang2> macek je veliko bolj cista zival kot pes, macek se cel umije, pes pa malo rit in tace samo
<sasa84> oči je mel rokavice :)
<sasa84> maš našga psa smo umival skor tko k avto :)
<yang2> haha
<yang2> kr tece svinjarija od njih ponavad
<yang2> moja prov uziva ko se po zemlji valja
<yang2> vcas pride taka domov, da je samo za pod tus
<yang2> pa ce je samo zemlja je se v redu...
<dz0ny> to se bodo še naši kmalu zmislili http://i.imgur.com/Fi0OXtZ.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny verjetno nisi bral o tem da bodo cene elektrike od 1.2.2013 višje :)
<dz0ny> vem
<dz0ny> sam unim bodo povečali "zaradi bolj varčnih porabnikov"
<yang2> zadnjic sem izpolnjeval eno anketo o elektricni energiji...in sicer so bla vprasanja tipa "Ali bi placali 2 eur namesto enournega izpada elektrike, ali bi raje placali 10 eur namesto celodnevnega izpada" etc.
<yang2> pa o izgradnji daljnovodov
<yang2> zgleda zelijo prestrukturirati oz dopolniti slovensko omrezje
<dz0ny> mhm to "naj" bi zgradili 2 vod iz NEK
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e drugi blok potem dozidal
<yang2> mozno
<dz0ny> seveda ne iz lastnih sredstev :)
<yang2> ja drzava bo spet financirala
<yang2> bolje NEK kot TES
<sterna> yup
<sterna> pa kr torijev reaktor
<sterna> ne spet te pwrje
<dz0ny> jaz sem tud prod tes
<yang2> NEK je po Ameriskem tipu bil delan, se malo manj kvari kot tiste ruske :)
<dz0ny> watch closely http://i.minus.com/ibchnCIGPpJg29.gif #NSFW
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<sterna> predvsem je videt kot da je suvajoc del naprave nekam prevec zadaj za udobno voznjo
<yang2> tome spomni na un vic o nunah, ki se vozjo z bicikli potem pa nocjo s kolesa in jim glavna sestra pravi, ce ne pridete takoj k masi vam bom dala sedeze nazaj
<sterna> packi.
<miha> yang2: sam glavni razlog je, da noben nam ni hotu plutonijevega reaktorja prodat, da ne bi bombe naredl
<miha> ne američani ne sovjeti :)
<miha> ker sicer bi Tito itak nabavu nuke
<sterna> malo morgen
<sterna> od kje ti take obscene ideje
<sterna> titov rezim je bil prakticno 100% odvisn od zunanje politike nato pakta
<yang2> miha: hehe, aja na kaj pa gre na uran ?
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/pL7KrYt #hipsers beware
<Seniorita> NYC really hates hipsters... - Imgur
<sterna> plutonijevi reaktorji so itak grozni, vsi po vrst
<sterna> MSR, da lepo vse pokuris in prakticno nic radioaktivnega ne ostane
<sterna> pa se stabilni so
<miha> yang2: ta osiromašen uran je bolj v ****, centrifug pa nimamo (glej: iran)
<sterna> obogaten.
<miha> obogaten
<miha> no
<sterna> mi kupujemo narejeno gorivo
<miha> aja, tist je orožje
<miha> ja
<sterna> tko da se nas to niti ne tice
<miha> sterna: ja no..
<sterna> tko kot kupujemo premog kupujemo tut gorivo za jedrske
<sterna> elektrarne
<miha> sterna: če bi lahk plutonij naredl.. bi ga
<miha> :D
<sterna> zakaj?
<sterna> vse kar je plutonij je strupena kovina k se je je tezko znebit
<sterna> svedski moras prodat za velike dnarje da oni zabetonirajo globok v svoj granit
<miha> japonci recimo pa majo take reaktorje, zato je fukušima tak *****... če tist bazen z izrabljenimi palcami fukne v luft, 50% življenja na zemlji izgine :)
<sterna> ah pa ja
<miha> poln bazen plutonija, ki mora bit pod vodo
<miha> :D
<miha> ja kaj
<sterna> ja nc
<yang2> men je en rekel, da ga med vojno odmetavajo na vojna obmocja v obliki bomb
<yang2> da se ga znebijo lepo
<miha> dost plutonija je, če se razprši, smo vsi v ***.. sam vprašanje kolk daleč bi prah odnesl
<sterna> v cernobilu je par ton goriva eksplodiral v atmosfero
<miha> noben Å¡e ni probu tega
<sterna> pa smo se vedno zivi
<yang2> baje je precej pristoten tudi v bivsi jugi
<sterna> pa je blo velik plutonija not
<sterna> also fukusima 1 je bla 40 let star BWR design
<sterna> k bi se moral zapret pred 10 leti
<sterna> pa se ni, ker so se zeleni odlocil da novih ne bojo gradil
<sterna> mi mamo PWR, k je precej drugacn in bistveno tezje ostane v takem stanju
<yang2> ne vem kako bodo japonci pridobival energijo, ce bodo vse nukearke zaprli to res nimajo neke alternative pametne, saj so njihova mesta vsa v luckah
<sterna> v bistvu so na tektonsko dovolj aktivnem podrocju da bi se komot z geotermalno energijo preskrbel
<sterna> samo znatno drazje bi blo
<sterna> pa nic bistveno bolj varno kot to kar majo zdej
<sterna> najbols je http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molten_salt_reactor
<Seniorita> Molten salt reactor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang2> no ce bi rad kdo ratal malo radiaktiven, nej si pride k men pogledat knjigo Pluto's realm
<yang2> sicer je objavljena tudi na netu
<CrazyLemon> dropbox status
<CrazyLemon> Can't access Dropbox folder
<CrazyLemon> stupid dropbox
<CrazyLemon> že 2 dni ne dela
<yang2> Mr. Gates je tudi govoril da bo doniral neka sredstva za razvoj tiste metode, ki bi uspesno pokurila 95% ostankov goriva
<sterna> sej to ze mamo
<sterna> sam pac velik dela je to v prakso spravt
<sterna> vecina dela pr tem je birokratskega
<sterna> ker gre za radioaktivne snovi k so dolg casa radioaktivne
<yang2> ma tale Gates se mi zdaj zdi kar v redu decko, vecino premozenja bi rad razdal pa spomnil se je tist Giving Pledge fundacijo
<yang2> Se bolj pa un Fosset, ki se je odrekel 99% premozenja
<sterna> fosset?
<sterna> misls warren buffet?
<yang2> un ja
<sterna> dva tja ma nakonc
<dz0ny> howdoi metaclass in python
<UbuntuSiWarrior>   >>> class ObjectCreator(object):
<UbuntuSiWarrior>   ...       pass
<UbuntuSiWarrior>   ...
<UbuntuSiWarrior>   >>> my_object = ObjectCreator()
<sterna> you really don't want to.
<UbuntuSiWarrior>   >>> print my_object
<UbuntuSiWarrior>   <__main__.ObjectCreato... stackoverflow.com/questions/100003/what-is-a-metaclass-in-python
<miha> howdoi reflection php
<UbuntuSiWarrior>   but i dont want to require_once the
<UbuntuSiWarrior>   class ,this is why i am using
<UbuntuSiWarrior>   reflection
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Even reflection needs to know what it is that it's sup... stackoverflow.com/questions/3372050/php-reflectionclass
<dz0ny> ^^ autoloading composer
<sasa84> jst mam zdj pa tko lepo namizje...prou punčkasto :P
<sasa84> howdoi reflection miha
<UbuntuSiWarrior> UserDTO user = DuckTyping.Cast<UserDTO>(userEntity);
<sasa84> ducktyping :D
<yang2> http://demin.ws/blog/english/2012/01/19/maximite-kit/
<Seniorita> Maximite - 8-bit nostalgia with a soldering iron
<CrazyLemon> http://tweetping.net/
<Seniorita> Tweet ping
<CrazyLemon> https://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6399115_700b.jpg
<miha> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/01/24/ore-man-20-accused-putting-dog-in-oven/
<Seniorita> Oregon man accused of putting grandmother's dog in oven | Fox News
<sasa84> folk...kok se da najhitrej nrdit eno sliko, k bo podobna osebni? :P
<uni4dfx> sasa84 odvisno kolk podobno
<lynxlynxlynx> zlo hitro
<sasa84> uni4dfx, ma rabm eno slikco, da bo tam zravn članka
<lynxlynxlynx> komot sam narediš ustrezno za biometriko
<lynxlynxlynx> pol pa sploh ne rabi bit podobna
<sasa84> rabm sam slikco (podobna kt za osebno), da bo tam zravn članka...nč uradnga
<lynxlynxlynx> izrez se iz kje, ziher maš
<sasa84> ma nč se ne slikarm :)
<CrazyLemon> pol je čas da se :D
<sterna> ce si u lublan se loh prides slikat
<sterna> hm sam nimam nobenga primernga objektiva za genericno fotko
<sterna> mogoce jutr.
<uni4dfx> na tobačni te slikajo v 10 sekundah
<sterna> mhm, sam mors placat pa ne znajo zrihtat da bi zgledu hot.
<sasa84> uni4dfx, tud na A1 te slikajo...sam dobiš fotke pol mal kasnej :P
<uni4dfx> takoj jih dobiš
<sasa84> na A1 (lj-kp) jih kasnej...morjo Å¡e neki zravn poslat :P
<sterna> kr hud
<sterna> http://what-if.xkcd.com/
<Seniorita> Spent Fuel Pool
<sterna> sasa84: a to rabs za na web slikco?
<sasa84> sterna, za v revijo
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Eclipse IDE: Get Ubuntu AppMenu And HUD Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/i3IAtUueA2w/eclipse-ide-get-ubuntu-appmenu-and-hud.html
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tole dej https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/13042_1268850155907_2735288_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,  LOOOL
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seriously :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vidš..k sta angelček in hudiček na čiku :P
<sterna> which one are you
<sterna> both?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 anglček? men zgleda bl k kak angleski sodnik :D
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> pa  nism mela kril...sem mela pa red bull...je blo ist :P
<sterna> sam res zgleda k monty python judge
<sterna> call alexander yalt
<CrazyLemon> http://www.howtogeek.com/121650/how-to-secure-ssh-with-google-authenticators-two-factor-authentication/
<Seniorita> How to Secure SSH with Google Authenticator’s Two-Factor Authentication - How-To Geek
<sasa84> sterna, sem se že bala d boš reku spanish inquisition :P
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqgZnvfJ9Jg
<Seniorita> Mel Brooks´ Spanish Inquisition - YouTube
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> fantje, a lohk eno bedasto vprašanje?
<zdobersek> lahko dve.
<sasa84> davčna uprava a ne... občina cerknica spada pod ljubljano...tud če ma izpostavo v cerknici?
<sasa84> na unmu listku z davčno piše davčni urad ljubljana
<lynxlynxlynx> očitno
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž maš regionalizacijo razloženo na strani dursa
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, iščem :P
<dz0ny> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hola-unblocker/gkojfkhlekighikafcpjkiklfbnlmeio/related
<Seniorita> Chrome Web Store - Hola Unblocker
<sasa84> Davčni urad Ljubljana obsega območja upravnih enot Cerknica, Domžale, Grosuplje, Kamnik, Litija, Ljubljana, Logatec in Vrhnika
<sasa84> ej dz0ny ti spadaš pod davčno upravo LJ? :)))
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> naredu matematiko kolokvije
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<zdobersek> na izpit moras it
<zdobersek> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sj vem haha :D
<CrazyLemon> sj ni prvič da sm naredu matematiko pa pol teorijo failal
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ooooo bravo CrazyLemon !!!
<sasa84> *hug*
<CrazyLemon> me je pa presenetu ta kolokvij 22ega
<CrazyLemon> ker sm bil zihr da bom failal
<CrazyLemon> pošteno
<CrazyLemon> ker sm rešu 3naloge od 4ih
<CrazyLemon> na koncu pa celo mel 71 točk
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hvala hvala.. ampak bl me zanima kaj meniš o introtu za yt videe :)
<CrazyLemon> a pustim takega ali naredim druzga
<sasa84> ok CrazyLemon, to lohk pogledam... sam poslušala se pa ne bom :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prvih 9.1 s je pol pa hitro X klikni
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ok
<dz0ny> sasa84: na tistmu listku ti piše, ue ljubljana izpostava cerknica
<dz0ny> recimo
<dz0ny> al pa na edavki verjetn lahko pogledaš
<sasa84> piše sam lj :P
<dz0ny> če maš cerfitikat
<sasa84> davčni urad: ljubljana
<sasa84> to piše
<dz0ny> pavšali?
<dz0ny> :)
<sasa84> sem napisala... davčni urad: ljubljana
<sasa84> pa nej se matrajao...sej majo mojo davčno :)))
<dz0ny> http://mashable.com/2013/01/24/ashton-kutcher-steve-jobs-video-scene/
<miha> kako pr git vidim diff od trenutne lokalne verzije glede na git verzijo?
<dz0ny> poženn gitk
<dz0ny> drugače pa git diff
<lynxlynxlynx> gitk hah
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ‘Tweaked’ Software Updater Lands in Ubuntu 13.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/N94cOqvhSgY/update-updater-app-arrives-in-raring
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/09/pebble-smartwatch-hands-on-video/
<Seniorita> Pebble smartwatch hands-on (video)
<CrazyLemon> me want one
<dz0ny> https://github.com/search?p=2&q=%22-----BEGIN+RSA+PRIVATE+KEY-----%22+.ssh&ref=searchresults&type=Code plain stupid
<Seniorita> Search · "-----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----" .ssh · GitHub
<Aseq> good ol' git add .
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHQwLY0M-E8
<Seniorita> 'Movie 43' Trailer HD - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> yay or nay? :D
<zdobersek> sem bral neki, da vidimo ..
<CrazyLemon> zgleda fckin awesome
<zdobersek> MCLOVIN
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ježešna, kok šekši!
<sasa84> yt mislm ^^
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kdo? emma watson?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no ja..its 'aight :)
<sasa84> sori, emma mi ne potegne :\
<sasa84> mislm, sj mi ne more potegnt
<sasa84> pustmo stat!
<sasa84> živjo zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej meni niti
<CrazyLemon> biatch :(
<sasa84> bogi CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> zivjo sasa84
<sasa84> nč miške...šibam pančat
<sasa84> pridni bodte vsaj en mal ;)
<sasa84> nočk ;)
<miha> čer
<CrazyLemon> ah ja
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-25
<sasa84> juhuu
<miha> jutro
<miha> a kdo ve kako razširitev za firefox ali chrome, da shrani stran pa še kak nivo ali dva linkov lokalno=?
<miha> ne da se mi tuhtat kak wget prepričat, da se logira v stran
<dz0ny> miha hint phantomjs
<sterna> al pa mechanize
<sterna> za perl python ruby
<dz0ny> on je java mojster
<sterna> zihr tut za groovy obstaja
<dz0ny> a z pattern ste se kaj igral?
<sterna> not really
<dz0ny> huh, una fora z github ssh private kljuci, en tip je mel kljuce do googla + vse logine v firefox / si res ne zasluz da za google dela
<dz0ny> fedora to replace mysql with mariadb, huh
 * miha čaka, da kdo na slo-tech kej nazaj pove
<miha> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t531330/149 zadnji post.. ta program v principu dela, sam nism še stestiral dobr da bi dal na google play.. pa vi hekerji bi lahk kej pomagal, če vse ok .p
<miha> Å¡efe provociral, pa sm moral ta tekst mu poslat, da je objavu :)
<miha> dz0ny sterna .. bitch me now :D
<sterna> joj netrivialne reci dons odpadejo k mam druge obveznosti
<miha> sterna: :D
<miha> kako pr git vidim diff z lokalno kopijo?
<miha> nism zihr al bi commital al ne
<sterna> git diff
<sterna> je razlika med work dirom pa trenutnim branchom
<miha> sm edini na tem git ane
<sterna> a?
<miha> a če mi diff ne kaže enga fajla, vidim pa da je modified, pol ni nič razlike?
<sterna> hm
<miha> ja ni branchev
<sterna> ce je nov file pol ga mors addnt
<miha> ne
<miha> aja pagedown .. vi
<sterna> pagedown?
<sterna> ctrl-d je next page
<Sky[x]> http://mladipodjetnik.si/novice-in-dogodki/novice/video-pozabite-na-silicijevo-dolino
<Seniorita> Video: Pozabite na Silicijevo dolino! — Zavod mladi podjetnik - podjetništvo, ustanovitev podjetja, samostojni podjetnik
<Sky[x]> zanimivo :)
<CrazyLemon> why wont you work dropbox..whyyyyy
<sterna> ni mi jasn kko se loh zanasate na te oblacne storitve
<CrazyLemon> dropbox in general dela
<CrazyLemon> sam pri meni ne dela že drugi dan
<CrazyLemon> iz neznanih razlogov
<sterna> a je free software?
<Aseq> free as in free beer
<CrazyLemon> free as in free beer ja
<Aseq> a si kej tikal mrezo?
<CrazyLemon> ma nič..vse je tko kot vedno
<CrazyLemon> sam kr naenkrat "can't access dropbox folder"
<Aseq> prek spleta pa verjetno lahko?
<sterna> ce beer pol ni nc
<CrazyLemon> Aseq jp
<sterna> dob si tako k je free as in speech
<sterna> da bos loh pogledu zakaj ne dela kadar ne dela
<Aseq> ce powiresharkas a daje kaj prometa od sebe?
<CrazyLemon> vidis..na wireshark se nism spomnu
<sterna> tcpdump.
<Aseq> sej a ni vse libcap
<dz0ny> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Microsoft-study-Linux-migration-cost-Munich-EUR60-7-million-1789679.html
<Seniorita> Microsoft study: Linux migration cost Munich €60.7 million - The H Open: News and Features
<lupastro> ja in pol bodo takoj prišpralai 180 mi€
<lupastro> prišparali*
<lupastro> dan vsem :)
<dz0ny> bottom line, $m ma očitno plan ki omogoča da se winxp posodablja še par let
<dz0ny> za ustrezne denarje seveda
<lupastro> eno vprašanje, tab ima hdmi izhod, če želim gor priklopit projektor moram vmes dat hdmi na vga konverter ne pa sam adapter?
<dz0ny> ja nek adapter je potrebno met malce bolj zajeban
<sterna> Aseq: je.
<lupastro> aha, torej un izi kabelček ni nič,
<lupastro> mora bit prav elektronika zraven
<dz0ny> ker ima hdmi čist digitalni protokol
<dz0ny> jp
<lupastro> oki, hvala, sem se hotel sam prepričat :)
<dz0ny> ma pa projektor zagotovo tud hdmi
<lupastro> nima, ker je že nekaj let star :)
<CrazyLemon> Aseq promet je ja
<Aseq> kaksnih proxijev verjetno nimas nastimanih v nastavitvah?
<CrazyLemon> Aseq nope
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ma nič..vse je tko kot vedno
<Aseq> pa unlinkat racunalnik pa se prijavit si tut verjetno ze proval
<CrazyLemon> ne.. ker sem pozabu geslo :p
<Aseq> sej ga lahko prek strani verjetno obnovis?
<CrazyLemon> Aseq same error.. "can't access dropbox folder"
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dropbox je vključil, filtre vsebine
<dz0ny> če si imel notri kaj "takega", ti ne dovoli več dostopa
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny definiraj "takega"
<Aseq> sam on ima dostop
<dz0ny> ja na napravi kejr je Å¡e gor
<dz0ny> na drugih ne
<Aseq> ne, prek splet
<dz0ny> ti ne zbriše samo onemogoči dostop
<dz0ny> recimo desktop tablica = nogo
<dz0ny> recimo https://www.dropbox.com/s/staj8mkocxtri5d/Windows%20Loader.exe?m
<CrazyLemon> nc moram it..ce ma kdo se kako idejo ping me
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<dz0ny> je prek spleta
<dz0ny> če ti app ne dela, moraš pa pobrisat .dropbox in še enkrat namestit
<dz0ny> lahko da maš zelo staro verzijo klienta
<Aseq> meni se je sam posodobil
<Aseq> mas pa point, seveda
<dz0ny> Aseq: ja to je neki vezan kako namestiš prvič, al je forum build al distribucijski
<Aseq> mozno, jaz sem svojega privlekel iz kdo ve katere distribucije
<Aseq> pac neke binary fajle ko so jih talali
<dz0ny> hm jaz mam v ubuntu 1.6.2 stable je 1.6.16, beta pa 1.7.2
<dz0ny> figure that
<miha>  spet ne morem čakat, da google play osveži moj app :p
<sasa84> men dela DB
<lupastro> a spremljate kaj naše, ki vozijo rally budapest-bamako? :)
<lupastro> danes je prvi dan
<sterna> we don't watch sports, we do them.
<sterna> aja pa ce je rally z avti pol itak ni sport
<lupastro> hahaha
<lupastro> imaš prav, ne rabiš nobene kondicije imet za vozit avto 8k km po puščavi
<lupastro> ne? mislim, da ne
<Aseq> sterna, sej ni nikjer rekel da je Å¡port
<Aseq> samo da vozijo rally
<lupastro> v glavnem tri ekipe naših let so se odpravile dol, z dvemi discoveryji in eno frontero
<lupastro> če koga zanima lahko spremlja potek na http://afrika-blog.slikca.si/
<Seniorita> Vroča afrika
<sterna> lupastro: kondicijo rabs tut za bit rudar, pa temu ne recemo sport
<miha> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=si.formias.gentian
<Seniorita> Gentian - Encrypted SMS - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<lupastro> sterna, ne vem zakaj sploh še debatiraš o temu?
<sterna> mal lupam :)
<yang2> lupastro: zanimivo
<lupastro> yang2: misliš na rally?
<yang2> ja prijateljica se se bolj kot jaz zanima za rally
<yang2> tko da ji bom posredoval link
<yang2> prejsnji teden se je vrnila iz WRC Monte Carlo
<lupastro> kar :)
<yang2> Moj nesojeni tast je bil vice prvak Yuge v Rallyju
<lupastro> :) meni so te stvari pač všeč in te osebe imajo jajca.
<yang2> Ni mogel zmagat, ker je prvi vozil Porscheja, preostali pa sfrizirane Stoenke
<lupastro> no, en od njih je subarujevc, zato vem za to zadevo
<lupastro> hehe, je mičkena razlika med tehnologijo avtov
<sterna> ja, stoenke so boljse
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pn07K4hAHk
<Seniorita> Zastava 101 - reklama - YouTube
<dz0ny> prevajalci kaj predlagate za predvajat
<dz0ny> prevajat*
<dz0ny> predvsem mora znat uvozit prevode od drugod (po, al mo) tako da stvari ne prevajam bz
<dz0ny> miha: https://rt.com/usa/news/kim-dotcom-interview-mega-673/
<dz0ny> sterna: http://thenextweb.com/2013/01/25/bittorrent-launches-sync-in-pre-alpha-a-new-app-to-compete-with-dropbox-and-icloud/
<Seniorita> BitTorrent Reveals Sync, a New File Synchronization Tool
<dz0ny> sory ^
<dz0ny> mišljeno za CrazyLemon: ^^
<miha> dz0ny: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=si.formias.gentian
<Seniorita> Gentian - Encrypted SMS - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<miha> :$
<sterna> dz0ny: jsm si to ze naredu ja
<sterna> kr z rsync :)
<dz0ny> tudi jaz :), samo rsync ni za vse
<dz0ny> eni se bojijo terminala
<dz0ny> vem maš tud gui...
<dz0ny> miha: videl
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkgX4V2CwD4
<Seniorita> Drug addict tries to work for me high on pills first day. - YouTube
<miha> hehe
<aaljosa> CrazyLemon !
<aaljosa> nemudoma se javi
<aaljosa> na tem nasem referatu so malcek udarjeni
<aaljosa> pa me neki zanima :)
<aaljosa> oz. ce je kdo tu ki hodi na FRI?
<sasa84> aaljosa, uni4dfx je končal par mescev nazaj
<sasa84> Aseq, CrazyLemon ...za tele mal vemo :)
<miha> sasa84: dan
<sasa84> hej mihi ;)
<sasa84> miha je hodu na feri :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: kaj uporabljaš za prevajanje
<sasa84> dz0ny, launchpad :)
<dz0ny> damm
<aaljosa> sasa84: hello :D
<aaljosa> rabim nekoga ki hodi zdj odkar se placuje
<sasa84> za tko "izven" pa poedit dz0ny :)
<aaljosa> te vaje glupe
<sasa84> počakej na krejzija ;)
<aaljosa> sasa84: vem ja:D kje pa je?
<aaljosa> ni valda u soli?:D
<miha> sasa84: ;)
<sasa84> aaljosa, jst CrazyLemon nč ne verjamem, da hod v šolo :S
<dz0ny> a se ni včeri hvalu da je matematiko naredu :)
<miha> :D
<dz0ny> mja po edit nima tezavra
<aaljosa> lol
<aaljosa> kaj res
<aaljosa> mu je matematiko ratalo
<aaljosa> 13ic gre rado pravijo :D
<miha> men je ratal v 6. a sm pametn?
<sasa84> aaljosa, ta je bla mal kruta, da gre v 13tič rado :P
<sasa84> a hočeš rečt, da je tale naš CrazyLemon mal lesen?!
<miha> zihr je že v 4. ratal
<aaljosa> ne sej ne
<aaljosa> samo srece nima:D
<aaljosa> ponavadi mu je manjkala 1 al pa 2 tocke
<aaljosa> :DD
<sasa84> uf :\
<sasa84> bogi CrazyLemon MišiLemon :(
<aaljosa> ahh dej
<aaljosa> da nebo res bogi
<aaljosa> dve okrog uses :D
<sasa84> k vem da se fant res trud a veš :P
<sasa84> čeprou...zdj se boji, da bo ustnga ruknu :P
<sasa84> Å¡ibam jst na en sprehodek ;)
<sasa84> pridkani bodte
 * sasa84 pomaha kot jovanka
<yang2> hehe
<aaljosa> aja ma komaj pisnega
<aaljosa> nic ni se naredu :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Not Switching to Rolling Release Model  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/aDbg6eeYx1Q/ubuntu-not-switching-to-rolling-release-model
<miha> omg!
<dz0ny> ffs ta open source stuff, poedit vsakič zmrzne
<miha> :D
<miha> use windows
<zdobersek> pooedit
<zdobersek> hehh
<dz0ny> msgfmt fatal error
<sterna> use vim
<sterna> al pa emacs+po-mode
<dz0ny> majo tezaver?
<sterna> ne, samo thesaurus.
<sterna> is that even a word?
<sterna> aha tezavrus je v sskj
<dz0ny> http://eurovoc.europa.eu/drupal/?q=sl/abouteurovoc
<Seniorita> O tezavru EuroVoc | EuroVoc
<dz0ny> v bistvu ga poedit zna nardit iz že prevedenega
<dz0ny> torej od istega projekta
<sterna> ja sej fino
<dz0ny> prevajam en wp plugin
<dz0ny> in je pol čudno če so različna poimenovanja za iste stvari
<sterna> ja
<dz0ny> !t en sl Blogging
<Seniorita> blogging
<dz0ny> !t sl en bloganje
<Seniorita> Blogging
<dz0ny> !t en si blogging
<Seniorita> Prevajanje iz jezika angleščina v jezik singalščina še ni mogoče.
<dz0ny> huh kako bi prevedel liveblog => blog v živo?
<sterna> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/37823969926/a-small-infrastructure-change-4pm-friday
<Seniorita> A small infrastructure change, 4pm Friday - DevOps Reactions
<sterna> dz0ny: bloganje se prevaja
<sterna> ce se sploh
<sterna> to ni noben prevod
<dz0ny> http://eurovoc.europa.eu/drupal/?q=sl/request&view=pt&termuri=http://eurovoc.europa.eu/379658&language=sl
<Seniorita> spletni dnevnik | EuroVoc
<sterna> mhm, spletno pisanje dnevnika ? :)
<sterna> a si upas? :)
<dz0ny> :) hm, ma kdo kakšenga mulca ki hodi v oš k predmetu mediji or smth
<dz0ny> živi spletni dnevnik :P
<dz0ny> realnočasovni spletni dnevnik
<dz0ny> hm večer je mel neki za proteste, me zanima kako so to poimenovali
<sterna> ja "v zivo"
<sterna> ne "zivi"
<dz0ny> sem dal tako ja
<zdobersek> krofiiiii
<sterna> krafne! krafne!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 1.6.16 je klient..tko da ja..samodejno se posodablja
<CrazyLemon> fckin dropbox
<dz0ny> http://www.educationnews.org/higher-education-bubble/part-1/
<Seniorita> The Higher Education Bubble (Part 1)
<dz0ny> howdoi+ web translation tools
<CrazyLemon> očitno je rešitev reboot
<UbuntuSiWarrior> I recently know this project - Narro
<UbuntuSiWarrior> code.google.com/p/narro/
<UbuntuSiWarrior> it seems an open source collaborative translation tool
<UbuntuSiWarrior> only need a se... webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/15342/collaborative-translation-tool
<dz0ny> kul http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3920667929/
<Seniorita> Robot & Frank Trailer (Theatrical Version) - IMDb
<CrazyLemon> a je to tist hondin robot? :)
<zdobersek> ja.
<dz0ny> kako v poedit nastavim množino?
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/9gGl
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 17:51:23
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dobiš odgovor čez sekundo dve
<dz0ny> sekunde so minute
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny in odgovor je tu
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> kako v poedit nastavim množino?
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/9gGl
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 17:51:23
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan1
<CrazyLemon> ups
<CrazyLemon> andrejz  even
<andrejz> nplurals=4; plural=(n%100==1 ? 1 : n%100==2 ? 2 : n%100==3 or n%100==4 ? 3 : 0)
<dz0ny> ^thx
<dz0ny> huh invalid plural expression
<dz0ny> brez n-ja je
<andrejz> np
<andrejz> za drugič, če boš še kdaj rabil, so tukaj napisane
<andrejz> http://l10n.gnome.org/teams/sl/
<Seniorita> Slovenian
<dz0ny> ok
<dz0ny> !t en sl pitch
<Seniorita> smola
<dz0ny> ^^ for real
<CrazyLemon> v kerem smislu pitch?
<dz0ny> pitching produkta
<CrazyLemon> predlog? met?
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> am..predlog ?
<dz0ny> sm mislil da mamo kakšen bolj uveljaveljen predlog, sedaj ko so startupi pop.
<CrazyLemon> pitch je lahko tudi predstavitev :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: wp posodobitev je
<zdobersek> HL na linuxu, cs1.6 so tud ze odkril stranpoti, da dela ...
<zdobersek> po treba spet zagnat.
<zdobersek> ahja.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i dont get it
<zdobersek> Half Life so dal ven native client za linux
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/xCNA
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 18:04:12
<dz0ny> ^^ CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> cs1.6 gledam tule na redditu, so nek workaround nasl
<dz0ny> sledim navodilom
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ahh.. js pa gledam kje za vraga je povezava med pitching produkta ter wp posodobitvami
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: l4d2 news?
<zdobersek> nada.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ce karkoli delaš na wp stop..ker bo posodobitev in 30s
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> done
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pogrešala sem te <3
<sasa84> povej, kdaj bo rokomet :P
<zdobersek> 19.15
<zdobersek> in ne, nisem CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> he said it
<CrazyLemon> i confirm it
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you wish ane!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nč ne reklamiraš videa na družabnih omrežjih :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sram me je :S
<sasa84> a tale nađ đonko je šou spat?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti lohk pokažem moj nov wallpaper? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ce ze moras
<sasa84> :\
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a tale nađ đonko je šou spat? nope
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny wat now? :>
<gapi> kdo tuki ???
<CrazyLemon> čist noben
<gapi> ja vidm
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/aO3A
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: svizec en
<dz0ny> Å panija - Slovenija (26' 12:9)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny allow!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: če boš še kaj časa posvetil pythonu http://scipy-lectures.github.com/advanced/advanced_python/index.html
<Seniorita> 2.1. Advanced Python Constructs — Scipy lecture notes
<CrazyLemon> advanced == not my thing :D
<dz0ny> sterna: a si ti zadnjič govoril da metaclass ni dobra ideja? če ne sori...
<CrazyLemon> je bil on ja!
<dz0ny> sam ni nič razložil zakaj, oziroma nisem vprašal :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/rokomet/sp-v-rokometu-2013/v-zivo-slovenija-spanija-3-1-1/300990
<Seniorita> V živo: Španija - Slovenija (42' - 16:14) :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> Prenos tekme na TVS 2 in na MMC-ju.
<CrazyLemon> greš na MMC link
<CrazyLemon> in kaj dobiš? ogled ni mogoč zaradi pravic bla bla
<CrazyLemon> in fucking retardi čisto vedno dajo link do MMCja
<CrazyLemon> in vedno te počaka tam sporočilo da ogled ni mogoč
<Sky[x]> sedaj je mogoce gledat :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] kje ti gledaš ne vem..ampak na http://tvslo.si/predvajaj/v-zivo-tv-slovenija-2/tv.slo2/
<Seniorita> V ŽIVO: TV Slovenija 2 :: Multimedijski predvajalnik, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> ni mogoče gledat
<Sky[x]> cak dam link
<Sky[x]> jst gledam ze od zacetka
<Sky[x]> http://tvslo.si/predvajaj/v-zivo-tv-slovenija-2/tv.slo2/
<Seniorita> V ŽIVO: TV Slovenija 2 :: Multimedijski predvajalnik, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Sky[x]> isti url :)
<Sky[x]> se v enem tabu odpru in dela
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-01-25%2020%3A33%3A56.png
<dz0ny> meni isto
<Sky[x]> a mas proxy vkloplen al kva ?
<Sky[x]> :D
<dz0ny> ne nc
<dz0ny> dejansko ip blokira
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: če se ti da povej če ti odpre rtmp://stream.rtvslo.si/live/slo2-low
<dz0ny> v vlc
<dz0ny> zdej bom hate mail napisal da so zgubil zato ker stream ni delal :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Izšla je "kroglasta krava"!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39556/#p39556
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Na voljo je beta različica Steama za Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39557/#p39557
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Bo Ubuntu postal rolling release?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39558/#p39558
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Bo Ubuntu postal rolling release?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39559/#p39559
<dz0ny> huh sem se že ustrašil da miha prisluškuje http://screencloud.net/v/hQyA
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 22:24:54
<CrazyLemon> gentian?
<dz0ny> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=si.formias.gentian
<Seniorita> Gentian - Encrypted SMS - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<dz0ny> to je danes naroču naj malo "pregledamo"
<dz0ny> pa proguarda ne uporablja, niti support lib
<dz0ny> https://github.com/mihapirnat/ ^^
<Seniorita> mihapirnat · GitHub
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/01/24/us-germany-internet-idUSBRE90N15H20130124 (če te še siol zeza)
<Seniorita> German court rules internet essential| Reuters
<andrejpan1> CrazyLemon: neresen
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan1 true that
<CrazyLemon> dobu zanimiv mail..pa ne vem ali je spam ali kaj
<CrazyLemon> http://sourceforge.net/projects/dooble/
<Seniorita> Dooble Web Browser | Free software downloads at SourceForge.net
<CrazyLemon> od kdaj spammajo za SF projekte ? :)
<CrazyLemon> in zz_dz0ny https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/SinopeSux.png   kot vidiš še siol je.. :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-26
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Izšla je "kroglasta krava"!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39560/#p39560
<skyxxx> lp
<skyxxx> lp
<skyxxx> mak do ksno semianrsko o namestitvi apacha ? :D
<skyxxx> ma kdo*
<dz0ny> lol dijaski.net ^^
<sasa84> kaj je dz0ny ? :)
<dz0ny> skyxxx isce seminarski
<dz0ny> seminarsko
<dz0ny> o namestitvi apache...
<sasa84> dz0ny, a tole je naš skyxxx ? :P
<dz0ny> alter ego :)
<sasa84> tale naš skyxxx se pa neki šlepa pol skoz :))
<sasa84> a je že druga vožnja?
<skyxxx> hehe
<skyxxx> ma sej zgleda da bom kr sam mogu nardit Č=
<skyxxx> :)
<skyxxx> sam res nimam volje danes
<miha> kej nared ja
<miha> a Å¡e nisi??
<miha> sasa84: dan, ostali: dan :)
<CrazyLemon> miha
<CrazyLemon> tole je zate
<CrazyLemon> Hello
<CrazyLemon> please have a look at this new secure web browser release of Dooble Web Browser:
<CrazyLemon> http://sourceforge.net/projects/dooble/
<Seniorita> Dooble Web Browser | Free software downloads at SourceForge.net
<miha> zakaj zame?
<CrazyLemon> miha kjer je vse encrypted!
<miha> aaa :D ok
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/RTVonDesktop.png
<CrazyLemon> 1
<CrazyLemon> ! :)
<skyxxx> car :)
<skyxxx> steam morm zagnt da se updejta :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: https://slo-tech.com/forum/t531330/konec#crta
<miha> marko-_--: dan :)
<marko-_--> dan
<marko-_--> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6420822_460s.jpg
<marko-_--> ne razumem tega
<marko-_--> mislim, razumem, sam zakaj "right in the childhood"?
<marko-_--> a kdo pojasni
<dz0ny> crazylemon sublimas?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i do
<CrazyLemon> miha ja..you're famous..i know :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: :$
<CrazyLemon> preklet octoshape!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> mhm :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak sedaj mi lepo odpre vse v vlcju!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da dva klika stran sem od rtvsloX
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej ga ne rabiš
<dz0ny> mislim octoshape
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah ne mplayer ne vlc mi ne predvajata rtmp-ja
<dz0ny> hint rtmpgw
<dz0ny> pa fejkaš na kateri strani si
<dz0ny> vse v doc opisano
<dz0ny> v bistvu un strežnik vpraša od kje dostopaš
<dz0ny> in če mu ni všeč te zavrne
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je narobe z octoshape? :>
<CrazyLemon> ali 1. uporabi octoshape ali 2. uporabim rtmpgw      v vsakem primeru  neki bom novega instaliral :)
<CrazyLemon> uporabim*
<dz0ny> ni mi všeč da moj internet uporabljajo za nadaljno distribucijo
<dz0ny> mismlim rtv je dovolj bogata da si lahko privoščijo povezavo
<dz0ny> samo potem jim torrenti Å¡tekajo :)
<dz0ny> pa nočejo
<dz0ny> hec
<dz0ny> problem je drugje
<dz0ny> majo samo en strežnik za stremanje
<dz0ny> == bottleneck
<zdobersek> zomg!
<zdobersek> famous internet people on this channel!
<miha> boobs?
<zdobersek> 2 of them
<miha> cool
 * skyxxx instalira ubuntu :>
 * dz0ny tud ze danes raring + brtfs
<skyxxx> nv a bi sel ven
<skyxxx> al bi delov semianrsko pa zvecer sel ven
<skyxxx> res je  sonce :(
<CrazyLemon> seminarsko zvecer zdj pa na sonce! :)
<zdobersek> seminarsko na sonce!
<skyxxx> hehe zdobersek win! :D
<skyxxx> ehe
<miha> ?utm_source=rss1.0mainlinkanon&utm_medium=feed
<miha> oops
<miha> http://developers.slashdot.org/story/13/01/26/026206/does-microsoft-have-the-best-app-store-for-open-source-developers
<Seniorita> Does Microsoft Have the Best App Store For Open Source Developers? - Slashdot
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/contributed/2013-01-26/what-sell-side-wall-street-media-doesnt-understand-about-apple-its-not-leader
<Seniorita> What Sell Side Wall Street & The Media Doesn't Understand About Apple - It's Not The Leader Of The Post PC World!!! | Zero Hedge
<dz0ny> toel ste videli http://vinepeek.com/
<Seniorita> vinepeek
<dz0ny> od twitter zadeva
<dz0ny> food je na vsake 4 minute
<zdobersek> kulk je ticev?
<dz0ny> lol
<zdobersek> sprasujem iz interesa preventive ... fyi.
<skyxxx> wtf mi pa ubuntu se vedno nalaga v virtualcu :(
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ne vem ne spremljam #nsfw :)
<dz0ny> crepy people se niso pograbil zadeve
<dz0ny> skyxxx sedaj mas ubuntu cloud vbox
<dz0ny> skyxxx: http://blog.utlemming.org/2013/01/vagrant-cloud-images.html?m=1
<Seniorita> utlemming's blog: Vagrant Ubuntu Cloud Images
<dz0ny> lahko napišeš tisto seminarsko o apache+vagrant
<dz0ny> and actually learn something :)
<miha> pa objaviš na ubuntu.si, da bom še jst kej znal :p
<dz0ny> dam pa ravno pokovko mi je zmanjkalo http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/26/anonymous-threatens-massive-wikileaks-style-exposure-announced-on-hacked-gov-site/
<Seniorita> Anonymous Threatens Massive WikiLeaks-Style Exposure, Announced On Hacked Gov Site | TechCrunch
<CrazyLemon> miha right..ker ti redno bereš ubuntu.si ane :>
<skyxxx> :)
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/lDVP
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: foxnews style
<miha> CrazyLemon: :$
<miha> dz0ny: thx
<dz0ny> če koga zanima https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cloud/2013-January/thread.html
<Seniorita> The Ubuntu-cloud January 2013 Archive by thread
<miha> http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2013/01/an-interview-with-homeland-villain-abu-nazir/272549/
<Seniorita> An Interview With 'Homeland' Villain Abu Nazir - Kambiz Tavana - The Atlantic
<miha> http://edition.cnn.com/2013/01/26/world/meast/syria-civil-war/index.html
<Seniorita> NATO: Patriot missile battery operational on Syrian border - CNN.com
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-21213793
<Seniorita> BBC News - Anonymous hackers target US agency site
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrpoK7Askck
<Seniorita> Key & Peele: Ultimate C**k Blocker - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<dz0ny> miha: https://github.com/megamattron/SplinterNet
<Seniorita> megamattron/SplinterNet · GitHub
<miha> dz0ny: kul
<miha> panic button je fajn feature, morm narest :D
<dz0ny> miha: pa support lib dodaj
<dz0ny> ^^ predlog
<miha> support?
<miha> help?
<dz0ny> nvm, sem misli lda uporabljaš kaj iz sdk 14
<miha> ne da bi vedel?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Nove igre za Ubuntu v 2013  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39561/#p39561
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Half-Life And Counter-Strike Games Now Available For Linux [Steam]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/lmXvH24-nvg/half-life-and-counter-strike-games-now.html
<miha> kul
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Half-Life And Counter-Strike Games Now Available Natively For Linux [Steam]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/lmXvH24-nvg/half-life-and-counter-strike-games-now.html
<CrazyLemon> 8€ hočejo za igrico iz '98
<CrazyLemon> riiiiiight
<jierro> počakaj na razprodajo, pa bo 1€
<jierro> :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: un rtv app gre?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pravkar testiram tisto kar sm prej pisal :)
<dz0ny> tf2 anyone > zvečer
<d4vidb> na strežniku imam 10.04 server verzijo in nameščen munin, ta pa mi ne posodablja grafov... Graf je čisto prazen. Kakšna ideja? Mi mogoče manjka kak program?
<dz0ny> poglej log od munina
<dz0ny> ali pa ročno poženi plugine
<d4vidb> kako?
<dz0ny> cat /var/log/munin
<dz0ny> btw katero verzijo imaš?
<dz0ny> munina
<dz0ny> si nastavil plugine sploh
<d4vidb> grafe mi pokaže, sam so prazni?
<d4vidb> munin-node je 1.4.4
<dz0ny> broken ali nan piše na njih
<d4vidb> -nan piše
<dz0ny> si ravnokar namestil?
<d4vidb> ne
<dz0ny> potem ti ni beležilo
<d4vidb> spodaj piše Last update: Wed Jan 2 19:10:10 2013
<d4vidb> 2013/01/26 18:20:26 Munin-graph finished (12.11 sec)
<d4vidb> 2013/01/26 18:20:27 Graphed service : postfix_mailvolume (1.11 sec * 4)
<d4vidb> 2013/01/26 18:20:27 Graphed service : proc_pri (1.25 sec * 4)
<d4vidb> 2013/01/26 18:20:27 Graphed service : threads (0.94 sec * 4)
<d4vidb> 2013/01/26 18:20:27 Graphed service : ntp_kernel_pll_off (0.93 sec * 4)
<d4vidb> 2013/01/26 18:20:27 Graphed service : nfsd (2.21 sec * 4)
<d4vidb> 2013/01/26 18:20:28 Graphed service : nfs4_client (2.62 sec * 4)
<d4vidb> izgleda da beleži
<dz0ny> Last update: Wed Jan 2 19:10:10 2013
<d4vidb> takrat sem namestil
<dz0ny> poglej če rrdtool manjka
<dz0ny> pa če ti service da podatke
<dz0ny> recimo poženi  /etc/munin/plugins/postfix_mailvolume
<dz0ny> itd
<d4vidb> .: 100: Can't open /plugins/plugin.sh
<dz0ny> tisto je za cpu
<d4vidb> ja
<dz0ny> propi munin_stats
<d4vidb> kaj?
<d4vidb> kaj naj?
<d4vidb> kaj pa če probam reinštalirat?
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> tole naredi su - munin --shell=/bin/bash
<dz0ny> poženi munin-cron
<d4vidb> vprša za geslo
<dz0ny> kot root poženeš :)
<dz0ny> torej root : su - munin --shell=/bin/bash
<dz0ny> munin: munin-cron
<d4vidb> sem naredil
<miha> http://www.wolfey.si/tmp/linkedinwtf.jpg
<miha> f***
<dz0ny> miha: kaj si pa pričakoval
<dz0ny> :)
<miha> :)
<miha> sj smo zavezniki v nato? :$
<dz0ny> haha, iron clad te verjetno že spremlja
<d4vidb> in kaj naj sedaj naredim?
<d4vidb> munin cron ne naredi nič?
<dz0ny> to je dobro, ker če bi bila kje napak bi ti povedal
<dz0ny> kako delaš grafe
<dz0ny> cgi ali cron?
<d4vidb> kaj?
<dz0ny> katero strategijo si nastavil
<d4vidb> kje?
<dz0ny> kom munin user poženi /usr/lib/munin/cgi/munin-cgi-graph
<dz0ny> če uproabljaš cgi
<dz0ny> d4vidb: jao, ja ko si nastavljal
<d4vidb> ne vem če sem kje to nastavljal
<dz0ny> kako pričakuješ da boš graf dobil? :)
<dz0ny> v wiki vse lepo piše
<dz0ny> http://munin.readthedocs.org/en/2.0.8/example/webserver/apache-virtualhost.html
<Seniorita> Apache virtualhost configuration — Munin 2.0.8-0-devel-2012-11-09-43f37f0c documentation
<dz0ny> recimo, predvidevam da to želiš
<d4vidb> ni cgi
<d4vidb> #graph_strategy cgi
<d4vidb> tole je v munin.conf
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Nove igre za Ubuntu v 2013  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39562/#p39562
<skyxxx> lp
<skyxxx> jst tud ravno munin grafe gledov
<skyxxx> sam k je tak fail od streznika me je kr strah gledat :)
<skyxxx> d4vidb: munin-node je 1.4.4 dej tole updejtej na 2.x vsaj k velik leps dela
<skyxxx> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39563/#p39563
<skyxxx> pa v 2.x mas lahko se po urah baje
<skyxxx> pa ne kot root poganat munina ker te opozori neki ..
<lynxlynxlynx> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development/Impress/Remote <-- v LO 4 :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Nove igre za Ubuntu v 2013  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39564/#p39564
<CrazyLemon> uuu
<CrazyLemon> fensi!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> W0W! HeIIo PlNK facebook !!! and goodbye blue facebook! You can now sawitch your facebook C0L0r and themez to 8 different C0l0rs thanks to the fb developer team! Get yours here ->
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> pa kok je folk zabit
<CrazyLemon> to nemoreš verjet
<dz0ny> skyxxx: ja lahko mu nastaviš time interval/pa če prek cgi gledaš maš zoom za grafe :)
<CrazyLemon> je kdo kle ki ima 64bitni ubuntu pa nima nameščenih ia32-libs gor?
<skyxxx> dz0ny: a lahko zdj nastavim time interval na 1h pa se mi bojo vsi trenutni grafi popravl na 1h ?
<dz0ny> hm verjetno da
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: cmon, how many steam comrades you have here?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny not a lot..not a lot :/
<dz0ny> virtualka ne
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če bi mel steam comradese kle gor... bi se ti igrali z mano
<CrazyLemon> tko pa noben nič
<CrazyLemon> že kr neki časa :/
<sasa84> juhu
<lynxlynxlynx> o-oj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dpkg-query: no packages found matching ia32-libs
<CrazyLemon> kar je čudn odgovor
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ia32-libs-multiarch via ap-cache search ia32
<dz0ny> apt-cache*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/ia32-libs
<Seniorita> Ubuntu – Details of package ia32-libs in quantal
<CrazyLemon> paket obstaja
<CrazyLemon> sam preklet dpkg ga ne najde
<dz0ny> tvoj...
<CrazyLemon> ni moj
<CrazyLemon> virtualkin je :p
<CrazyLemon> ii  ia32-libs      20090808ubuntu ia32 shared libraries - transitional package
<CrazyLemon> moj najde! :)
<CrazyLemon> apt-cache policy to the rescue :)
<CrazyLemon> f.. dpkg
<CrazyLemon> torej octoshape dela brez ia32-libs
<skyxxx> sele zdj sem pogruntov
<skyxxx> da ce drzim tipko C mi ponud kr tko 1 2 3 opcije pa je vmes tud č
<skyxxx> :D
<skyxxx> sploh ne rabim preklaplat med slo/en tipkovnco :)
<sasa84> skyxxx, jutro :P
<sasa84> ps: si najdu seminarsko za apache? :P
<skyxxx> ne zdj mam se cas 2h da jo nardim pa oddam hehe
<skyxxx> bom kar sam naredu
<skyxxx> sem si spisal kaj bom naredu pa je to to :)
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ABgL2LcoBTU
<Seniorita> Actually Picking Up A Girl - YouTube
<dz0ny> ^^ she giggles
<CrazyLemon> good score
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ne_vPuRbaX0
<Seniorita> Do You Find Me Attractive? - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> niti enga 64bitnega isota nimam
<CrazyLemon> sramota
<zdobersek> itak mas APU
<dz0ny> ^^ haha
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hvala ker me tolažiš ampak ne pomaga!
<anny> cer!
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<anny> na veke amen!
<zdobersek> redirecting you to #ubuntu-christians ...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj v tvojem isotu ne obstaja Namizje
<CrazyLemon> ?
<dz0ny> ubiquity ga stvari ob namestitvi
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d109njTeErQ
<Seniorita> Moj ata socialistični kulak - pozdrav.wmv - YouTube
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> ah..ok :)
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQL50ANYeTU
<Seniorita> Malek, kaj ne znaš več krščansko pozdravit? - YouTube
<skyxxx> eh kekc jst gledam zakaj virtualc tko pocas dela
<skyxxx> sem pa pozabil nastavt mu 4 core :>
<skyxxx> in je mel sam 1ga lol
<dz0ny> sej ti mora cist ok delal z 512mb 1core
<CrazyLemon> meni ce je < 2 jedra
<CrazyLemon> miska skace sem pa tja
<CrazyLemon> in je neuporabno
<dz0ny> dobro ti se gres ui, on rabi samo cli...
<dz0ny> apu power :>
<CrazyLemon> and a lot of power it is! :>
<skyxxx> sam cli rabim jst
<skyxxx> sej cli je lepo delal samo pocas je kompajlov
<skyxxx> pa je mel 1gb rama :)
<skyxxx> zdjle delam screenshote
<skyxxx> pol pa sam v word vrzem pa mal opisem :)_
<CrazyLemon> skyxxx sploh ne bi rabu nič kompajlat! lampp bi zdownloadal
<CrazyLemon> extractal
<CrazyLemon> ter zalaufal
<CrazyLemon> in ouila..seminarska napisana
<CrazyLemon> v 5ih minutah
<CrazyLemon> :d
<skyxxx> to ni zanimivo :)
<dz0ny> skyxxx: da bo Å¡e bolj zanimivo http://philsturgeon.co.uk/blog/2013/01/php-6-pissing-in-the-wind
<dz0ny> aktualizacija pa to :)
<dz0ny> nč še z raketo okol lune pa spat
<skyxxx> mah zov mi je da si nism vec casa za tole uzev
<skyxxx> pa nginx bi mogu rect
<skyxxx> to se nism delov bi blo zanimivo :)
<CrazyLemon> komu pa delaš to seminarsko?
<skyxxx> zase :D
<CrazyLemon> da ne pozabiš kaj apache je? :D
<skyxxx> jp :)
<skyxxx> ma ne bolj to da se resim obveznosti :D
<skyxxx> se ssl morm usposobt
<skyxxx> pa mam virtualhoste pa ssl  usposoblen pol pa se mal http.conf pogledam :)
<dz0ny> to je naš ziga555 dela za sš
<dz0ny> si zihr da hodiš na faks?
<skyxxx> hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če potrebujem " " znotraj echoja..kako escapeam?
<CrazyLemon> \" smthsmth \" ?
<dz0ny> \"
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> kul..ty
<dz0ny> \ < called escaping
<CrazyLemon> js pa vedno mislu da je to back slash
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> sem pa vidu da se gre folk '' "" "" '
<dz0ny> meh pa Å¡e zajebu sem
<dz0ny> but you get the point
<CrazyLemon> i do
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi.. zdaj pa res mislim a sm se dost igral s to rtv skripto
<skyxxx> a ?
<skyxxx> An error occurred during a connection to 192.168.1.51.
<skyxxx> SSL received a record that exceeded the maximum permissible length.
<skyxxx> (Error code: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long)
<skyxxx> se kermu kej sana ? :D
<CrazyLemon> 192.168.1.51:443
<dz0ny> howdoi fix ssl_error_rx_record_too_long
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Listen 80
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Listen 443 https
<CrazyLemon> good boy!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<skyxxx> eh pa res :)
<skyxxx> tnx :)
<dz0ny> howdoi+ land on moon ksp
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Besides
<UbuntuSiWarrior> the command module
<UbuntuSiWarrior> the rocks
<UbuntuSiWarrior> a dozen of people who went there,
<UbuntuSiWarrior> 400,000 scientists and engineers,
<UbuntuSiWarrior> TV footage and photo... skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/1128/has-man-walked-on-the-moon
<dz0ny> howdoi+ land on moon ksp !!
<UbuntuSiWarrior>  skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/1128/has-man-walked-on-the-moon gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/86855/cant-call-the-moon-shot-after-i-killed-the-final-boss physics.stackexchange.com/questions/46318/is-there-a-small-enough-planet-or-asteroid-you-can-orbit-by-jumping
<skyxxx> dz0ny: ce se prav spomnim morm za port 80 in 443 nardit za vsak port svoj virtualhost al bi lahko vse v enga zapisal to nekak ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny res bi lahk dal prave linke :)
<dz0ny> skyxxx: a? lahko default nardiš
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kake linek
<dz0ny> linke
<dz0ny> daš na koncu !!
<CrazyLemon> <UbuntuSiWarrior>  skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/1128/has-man-walked-on-the-moon gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/86855/cant-call-the-moon-shot-after-i-killed-the-final-boss physics.stackexchange.com/questions/46318/is-there-a-small-enough-planet-or-asteroid-you-can-orbit-by-jumping
<dz0ny> pa ti vrne linke
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> vrne stringe
<dz0ny> aja
<CrazyLemon> ce bi bili linki
<CrazyLemon> bi lahk kliknu gor
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ja pol pa senjorita znori
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej bo miha dal UbuntuSiWarrior na ignore pri senoriti
<CrazyLemon> ane miha :)
<skyxxx> vsakmu stringu dej spredej se http:// pa bo link :D
<skyxxx> se ksn predlog kaj bi naredu z apachom ?
<skyxxx> prikazal kako se virtualhost kej nastavi + ssl usposobi
<dz0ny> prefork pa workers
<dz0ny> prednosti salbosti
<dz0ny> slabosti
<skyxxx> o tem pa sploh pojma nimam :D
<skyxxx> predvidevam da to mislis une dva modula ki handlata vec procesov ?
<skyxxx> eden prav pod racunom pod katerim lavfa page eden pa vse lavfa kot apache ..
<CrazyLemon> .htaccess kaj to je in zakaj je kul :)
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/csCs a lahko dokoncam?
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 23:20:23
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj maš to :)
<dz0ny> askubuntu difference between mpm_prefork and mpm_worker !!
<UbuntuSiWarrior>  askubuntu.com/questions/79617/why-do-apache2-upgrades-remove-and-not-re-install-libapache2-mod-php5 askubuntu.com/questions/21717/why-cant-i-purge-apache2-2-bin-and-apache2-2-common askubuntu.com/questions/18545/installing-suggested-recommended-packages askubuntu.com/questions/162102/how-do-i-install-and-use-openvpn askubuntu.com/questions/119915/networking-between-2-computer-and-a-usb-printer askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-d
<dz0ny> askubuntu apache mpm !!
<UbuntuSiWarrior>  askubuntu.com/questions/170360/unable-to-install-apache-2-2-22-in-ubuntu-12-04 askubuntu.com/questions/186045/stuck-with-apache2 askubuntu.com/questions/90533/installing-php5-gives-an-error-for-some-unment-dependencies askubuntu.com/questions/21717/why-cant-i-purge-apache2-2-bin-and-apache2-2-common askubuntu.com/questions/198391/cant-install-libapache2-mod-php5 askubuntu.com/questions/247757/how-do-you-find-the-licenses-for-ever
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kerbal space program
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meh..23$ za windows igrco
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<skyxxx> vsi zaspal ?
<lynxlynxlynx> skor
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-27
<CrazyLemon> niti ne :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: anythin to show?
 * CrazyLemon flashes
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj bi ti rad vidu?
<dz0ny> that rtv thingy
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/rtvslo.zip
<CrazyLemon> thingy ni nič posebnega
<CrazyLemon> sam se čudno obnaša
<CrazyLemon> enkrat dela
<CrazyLemon> drugič ne
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pojma nimam :)
<dz0ny> uff octo stuff
<dz0ny> skipping
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny d0h :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: rtmpgw -g 8080 -r "rtmp://stream.rtvslo.si/live" -y "slo2-low" --swfUrl "http://tvslo.si/media_player.swf" -v
<dz0ny> z vlc odpreš localhost:8080
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: shall we make an app
<dz0ny> dela pa tud takrat ko je tisto tečno oranžno
<dz0ny> recimo http://0.0.0.0:8080/?y=slo1-low :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sam potem vedno moraš killat rtmpgw ter zalaufat z novim -y ?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> rtmpgw -g 8080 -r "rtmp://stream.rtvslo.si/live" -swfUrl "http://tvslo.si/media_player.swf" -v
<dz0ny> potem pa odpreš z vlc http://0.0.0.0:8080/?y=slo1 ali pa http://0.0.0.0:8080/?y=slo2
<dz0ny> etc
<CrazyLemon> aha.. in potem sam skačeš med kanali
<CrazyLemon> kul
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> dark magic če veš kaj delaš
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> aja pa snemaš tud lahko
<CrazyLemon> dost je bilo snemanja in igranja za danes :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> ln
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] FRC: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39565/#p39565
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mitko: Privzeti programi telefonov Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39566/#p39566
<dz0ny> ffs tael pygtk3 je broken
<dz0ny> če uporabljaš glade botem window objekt ne obstaja
<dz0ny> potem*
<dz0ny> če greš preko pythona, kar na enkrat obstaja
<dz0ny> gtk.builder 2x kliče _init_
<dz0ny> ^^ who wrote this shit
<dz0ny> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=663360 < lahko kdo testira al je moj sistem broken
<CrazyLemon> python test.py
<CrazyLemon> Traceback (most recent call last):
<CrazyLemon>   File "test.py", line 30, in <module>
<CrazyLemon>     Video()
<CrazyLemon>   File "test.py", line 21, in __init__
<CrazyLemon>     xid = videowidget.window.xid
<CrazyLemon> AttributeError: 'DrawingArea' object has no attribute 'window'
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je vse razloženo spodaj
<sterna> zlo danteisticn vse skupi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCY9bJvjd20    yay or nay ? :)
<Seniorita> Last Resort Trailer - ABC's TV Show 2012 - YouTube
<zdobersek> not that impressed tbh
<dz0ny> uspeh http://screencloud.net/v/mCr0
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 12:56:28
<CrazyLemon> fensi :)
<CrazyLemon> obupna slika ampak fensi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ja slika je low
<Sky[x]> nice Č=
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> a to rtv stream parsate ? :D
<dz0ny> mhm un flash shit
<CrazyLemon> no no..brez flash shita ne bi bilo internet porna!
<dz0ny> evo tina ge
<dz0ny> tina 1
<sasa84> dz0ny, blo kul?
<sasa84> kul, prva
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če bi mela rtv slo v launcherju bi lahk gledala! :))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Privzeti programi telefonov Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39567/#p39567
<sterna> gledat sport je isto k gledat spolne odnose.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, gledam zdj na fonu...siol tvin
<sterna> zanimivo je samo dokler se ucis.
<dz0ny> https://launchpad.net/~janez-troha/+archive/rtvslo-predvajalnik cez kako urco, patches welcome
<Seniorita> rtvslo-predvajalnik : dz0ny
<zdobersek> go english, bro.
<dz0ny> why?
<CrazyLemon> indeed..why'
<zdobersek> ker nas je 2mio od 7mrd
<zdobersek> brb
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] wtf: Re: Najprimernejši linux za moj PC  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39568/#p39568
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je sam sloX-low na voljo?
<dz0ny> ne vsi so
<dz0ny> hd je deault
<CrazyLemon> aha
<CrazyLemon> -low = SD
<dz0ny> po defaultu
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> bitrate ma nižji
<dz0ny> resolucija je ista
<CrazyLemon> Bitrate
<CrazyLemon> 0 kbps
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> kako pol dobiš HD?
<zdobersek> magic!
<dz0ny> if low == 720i high must be 1080i
<dz0ny> sam mislim da ne obstaja
<CrazyLemon> high ne obstaja ne..hence the question :)
<dz0ny> TODO:
<dz0ny>  - Cel zaslon
<dz0ny>  - Predvajanje oddaj
<dz0ny>  - Nastavitve zvoka
<dz0ny>  - Prilagajanje zaslonu
<dz0ny>  - Scrub bar
<dz0ny> eventi so broken, pa ne vem zakaj
<dz0ny> če se komu sanja...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: Najprimernejši linux za moj PC  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39569/#p39569
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] wtf: Re: Najprimernejši linux za moj PC  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39570/#p39570
<zdobersek> spored bi se lahko linkal/odprl v vpogled
<zdobersek> ay ay - http://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/01/27/0622220/microsoft-blames-pc-makers-for-windows-failure
<Seniorita> Microsoft Blames PC Makers For Windows Failure - Slashdot
<dz0ny> zdobersek: do it
<dz0ny> tle je deb https://www.dropbox.com/s/1wyffalckkcyvox/rtvslo_13.01-public3_all.deb
<Seniorita> Dropbox - rtvslo_13.01-public3_all.deb - Simplify your life
<CrazyLemon> yea zdobersek do it!
<CrazyLemon> DO IT!
<dz0ny> hm gstreamer je takisto broken (a/v ni sinhroniziran)
<dz0ny> zdej Å¡tekam zakaj vsi predvajalnik delajo
<dz0ny> ker v nekem skrajnem primeru ne delajo
<CrazyLemon> delajo ker v skrajnem primeru ne delajo? :D
<dz0ny> delajo kot ga napišejo
<dz0ny> aka programirajo
<CrazyLemon> za gstreamer pa lahko pokneš veliko kvazi ribo :)
<dz0ny> sploh video je en tak velik hack, dejansko ustvariš eno površino, ni važno kaj lahko tudi gumb
<dz0ny> potem zveš xid od nje
<dz0ny> in potem predvajalnik sili gor video
<dz0ny> x window id
<dz0ny> slili slikce
<dz0ny> pa še do bufferja tiste zadeve nimaš dostopa
<dz0ny> krneki vse skupaj
<dz0ny> upam da bo wayland kaj boljši glede tega
<dz0ny> l8r
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jooooj, tele ubuntu-si novičke so čist sexy <3
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Najprimernejši linux za moj PC  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39571/#p39571
<dz0ny> jq kdo tu ki malo več časa
<dz0ny> ?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] New Options Added to ‘Ubuntu Phone Live Wallpaper’ for Android  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JIy3HXBWwVE/ubuntu-phone-live-wallpaper-android-update
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mitko: Program za prepoznavanje znakov (OCR) na Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39572/#p39572
<dz0ny> howdoi pygtk3 top level window
<UbuntuSiWarrior> If you know the widget that must be redrawn, then you can just call queue_draw(), queue_draw_region() or queue_draw_area() for that widget. ... stackoverflow.com/questions/12453024/pygi-emulating-set-attribute-appropriate-signal-to-emit
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Program za prepoznavanje znakov (OCR) na Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39573/#p39573
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mitko: Re: Program za prepoznavanje znakov (OCR) na Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39574/#p39574
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ane ane!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> čer
<CrazyLemon> žio miha!
<miha> čer CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> to pa je že nečemu podobno http://screencloud.net/v/dsOy
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 20:42:51
<johnnyyy> je že kdo testiral bittorrent sync?
<dz0ny> johnnyyy: a maš invite?
<johnnyyy> ne:S
<anny> dva žonija :)
<CrazyLemon> tadrug je alter ego :p
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy zame je BT sync useless :)
<johnnyyy> zakaj?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: i'am pretty sure not :) Razen če je iz vzporednega vesolja... :)
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy jah vedno moraš met vsaj en client prižgan :)
<johnnyyy> to ita mam :D
<johnnyyy> itak*
<anny> ja tko je če se preveč visi tu gor
<anny> iz virtuale se izvali alter ego...pol pa maš!
<CrazyLemon> anny piz... bo ko se iz alter ega izvali alter alter ego(???) :D
<johnnyyy> mam en mini server rezerviran samo za podatke
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy in če mini server crkne ...? :>
<johnnyyy> mam Å¡e 3 notebooke
<anny> CrazyLemon, matrica varianta...500 agentov Smithov
<johnnyyy> pa še kakšen server se bi najdu ki bi ga lahk uporabu
<johnnyyy> drgač pa men ne crkne :D
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy in če se zgodi EMP napad? :D
<johnnyyy> :D
<anny> pol pa restarta!
<anny> ne, reloada!
<johnnyyy> kaj pa če pride do konc sveta?
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy zato pa imaš vse v cloudu!
<dz0ny> ne more
<CrazyLemon> clouds are above earth! :>
<CrazyLemon> karkol se zgodi za zemlji to ne vpliva na oblake!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<johnnyyy> hja
<CrazyLemon> oziroma
<CrazyLemon> sej bo itak piratebay kmalu mel satelite
<CrazyLemon> tko da..PB storage :D
<johnnyyy> v primeru konca sveta ima Dropbox strežnike postavljene tudi v afriki
<anny> Rt dobrega upanja bo preživel
<johnnyyy> mah kako pleme v podsaharski afriki, ki so ostali v letu 1 n.Å¡. :D
<sasa84_> johnnyyy, al pa tam kje okol dz0ny ... pravmo, da so 30 let za nami :P
<johnnyyy> pa da majo satelitske krožnike navzdol obrnjene
<johnnyyy> pa bodečo žico za štrom da lahk pripleza do njih :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ zakaj ne opravljaš svojega dela?? :>
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ obvestila o novicah prejemaš zato da lahk po obvestilu neki narediš..ane :>
<sasa84_> printscreen? :P
<CrazyLemon> not this time :>
<sasa84_> ja kaj pa bi rad? :P
<dz0ny> a bo kdo kakšen članek napisal o https://launchpad.net/rtvslo-predvajalnik
<Seniorita> rtvslo-predvajalnik in Launchpad
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj ti ne znaš?? :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ za začetek objavi na FB ter G+ novico ;)
<dz0ny> to pol zgleda kot da posiljujem al neki
<dz0ny> sej e tle dsot spamam
<dz0ny> dost
<dz0ny> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39575/#p39575
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny men pa zgleda kot da ti se ne da novice pisat pa bi rad da nekdo drug :>
<dz0ny> pravi full screen moram Å¡e nardit
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je anny tok prijazna da bi zate napisala novico :D
<dz0ny> bom spisal
<anny> sej je en od žonijev javu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a mplayer uporabljaš? :)
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> vlc rtmpgw
<dz0ny> ˇ^plus
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pol bi naredu playlisto pa jo importal v vlc pa maš vse :p
<dz0ny> a?
<CrazyLemon> jah playlisto bi importal v vlc pa bi mel že narejen full screen pa zvok etc. etc :>
<dz0ny> ja pa ni fency, pa mat ne zna to odpirat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej ni treba nič znat..bi že dal ikonco v launcher pa bi sam kliknila pa je že vse narejeno ona sam skače po seznamu :>
<dz0ny> smo probal
<dz0ny> sam mora v ozadju teč rtmpgw
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj si pokavru http://screencloud.net/v/hgBi
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 21:31:33
<dz0ny> pokvaru*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/A-OK.png
<CrazyLemon> nic :)
<dz0ny> nope still the same
<dz0ny> meh
<zdobersek> boo hoo
<CrazyLemon> nope.. pri meni A OK
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek probaj Å¡e ti
<zdobersek> kaj gledamo?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://screencloud.net/v/hgBi
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 21:31:33
<zdobersek> works for me
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu.si Video Vodiči  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39576/#p39576
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> 3d intro
<CrazyLemon> za second time blender use je zadovoljive kakovosti!
<CrazyLemon> amm lahk pa narediš drug intro pa ga damo gor v naslednji video :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ni bila kritika
<CrazyLemon> tudi če je bila ..sprejemam kritike.. sprejemam pa tudi introje :D
<zdobersek> ko microsoft wordart :>
<sasa84_> zdobersek, ne bit cinik :P
<CrazyLemon> a ni bil clipart? :>
<sasa84_> men je všeč kok se un napis prpele :P
<sasa84_> k sm prvič gledala...sem takoj vedla, da bo do konca napeto!
<zdobersek> clipart so slikice ... wordart so pa ti svigajoci fonti
<zdobersek> AFAIR
<Aseq> Kot šolski izobraževalni filmčki iz devetdesetih
<Aseq> CrazyLemon: respect vseeno
<CrazyLemon> Aseq right :>
<Aseq> enkrat sem hotel blender uporabit
<Aseq> pa niti kocke nisem uspel naredit
<CrazyLemon> amm..blender ima totalno fcked up menije
<CrazyLemon> ki niso meniji
<CrazyLemon> ampak so ikonce
<CrazyLemon> :d
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa Aseq ..kocko dobiš po defaultu zrisano ko odpreš blender :D
<Aseq> :D
<Aseq> sam nima nobenih tekstur
<Aseq> sam neke crte
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-01-27%2022%3A10%3A41.png
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Aseq> hmph. Ko sem ga jaz proval je blo drugace
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu..js sm ga zdaj prvič uporabljal :9
<lynxlynxlynx> sej to tam niso teksture
<lynxlynxlynx> vmesnik je pa res poseben :)
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon je pol care, ker se je znajdu :P
<lynxlynxlynx> wings3d ima recimo v nulo intuitivnega, ampak še zdaleč ni tako sposoben
<CrazyLemon> še posebi je fajn k moraš guglat da veš kako se premikaš po prostoru
<CrazyLemon> pol pa pogruntaš da moraš držat scroll gumb da se obračaš
<dz0ny> http://www.zdnet.com/libreoffice-4-0-the-big-changes-will-be-under-the-hood-7000010383/
<Seniorita> LibreOffice 4.0: The big changes will be under the hood | ZDNet
<sasa84_> lordiiii LorD_DDooM :)
<LorD_DDooM> Sašikaaaaa sasa84_  :)
<sasa84_> zdj pa šibam pančat :)
<sasa84_> nočka :)
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-20
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] robicaglic: Re: midi povezava stari sintesajzer in ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41309/#p41309
<yang> dz0ny: Mejni prehod BP zaprt na Hrvaski strani zaradi poplav
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: prenos aplikacije iz RED HAT na UBUNTU  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41310/#p41310
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Poganjanje AutoCad-a, Offica na Kubuntu 13.10?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41311/#p41311
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.10, 13.04] AMD Catalyst gonilniki za starejše grafične kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41312/#p41312
<idioterna> BP?
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> babn puole
<yang> http://www.fairphone.com/2013/12/30/production-and-distribution-update/?utm_source=Address+list+buyers&utm_campaign=508df82124-Confirm_Shipping_Address_English_OFFICIAL12_7_2013&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_57ce65310f-508df82124-85478461
<Pepelka> Fairphone | Production and Distribution Update
<Pepelka> »You can change the way products are made, starting with a single phone. Join us at www.fairphone.com«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/10183/uwct_2014_maraton_franja_gosti_svetovno_prvenstvo.html
<Pepelka> UWCT 2014 - Maraton Franja gosti svetovno prvenstvo | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka> »V letu 2013 je amaterski svetovni pokal navdušil svetovno in slovensko javnost, letos pa se bo svetovno prvenstvo premierno odvijalo na naših tleh.«
<chemist^> ola
<idioterna> o
<napsy> dan
<lynxlynxlynx> ola
<cobalto> V sluzbi iz nasega ip-ja ljudje po svetu dobivajo spam (uvrsceni smo bili na spamlisto SORBS). Izgleda da nekje na nasih pc-jih tece v ozadju piratski/spam e-mail server.
<cobalto> kako to resiti? a bostaja kaksen detektor za to?
<napsy> zamenjas sistem, izobrazis ljudi, omejis pravice na compih
<cobalto> pomislil sem na blokado dolocenih portov na routerju, ampak potem tudi ne bi delali nasi e-mail klient programi
<napsy> za email uporabis nek cms sistem
<CrazyLemon> cobalto posniffaj promet in poglej od kje se pošilja spam
<dz0ny> +1
<dz0ny> blokiraj promet od tam
<dz0ny> določi na kateri strežnik se lahko samo pošilja pošto
<yang> cobalto: najverjetneje je kaksen AMTP 25 port odprt na kaksni od masin, lahko preveris z "nmap" programom kje to je
<yang> AMTP/SMTP
<yang> cobalto: drugace pa ce nimate lastnega AS naslova, je bolje, ce uporabite ISPjev SMTP server
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/dogella.jpg
<yang> potem je tako vseeno ce ste vi v SORBSu
<yang> idioterna: hehe
<yang> nucoin !
<idioterna> ma poglej http://coinmarketcap.com/
<Pepelka> Crypto-Currency Market Capitalizations | Bitcoin Ripples Litecoin Peercoin MasterCoin Nxt Namecoin DogeCoin Quark ProtoShares and more...
<Pepelka> »Crypto coin market cap rankings and other info«
<idioterna> doge je cist bolan
<yang> kr naj raste :)
<cobalto> ce blokiram port 25 na routerju, a bo e-mail klijent program delal - tako posiljanje kot prejemanje?
<lynxlynxlynx> če pošilja prek 25 potem ne
<lynxlynxlynx> sprejem/oddaja sta na različnih
<idioterna> posiljanje naj bi itak slo skozi TLS na 587 (submission)
<idioterna> vcasih pa tudi SMTP/SSL na 465
<cobalto> kateri packet sniff program priporocate za namestitev na posamezne pc-je?
<cobalto> Wireshark
<napsy> tcpdump bo dovol
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Pipelight Brings Widevine Support For Linux Web Browsers  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Ysl2um-UIx0/pipelight-brings-widevine-support-for.html
<idioterna> http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/01/donut-sized-rock-suddenly-appears-in-front-of-mars-rover/
<Pepelka> Donut-sized rock suddenly appears in front of Mars rover | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Where did that come from?«
<idioterna> yang: tell us what the government doesn't want us to know :)
<napsy> tist pomojem niti ni kamen, ampak neka galakticna zeljva
<napsy> hail to our new overlords!
<chemist^> wireshark je kul
<chemist^> easiest to use :P
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> policajo napacno cesto zaprl
<dz0ny> ::facepalm::
<jabuk> http://galeri3.uludagsozluk.com/138/facepalm_227785.jpg
<dz0ny> .apt nft
<jabuk> tnftp {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> sysconftool {lucid, precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty}
<jabuk> libopenft-gift {lucid}
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.13
<Pepelka> Linux 3.13 - Linux Kernel Newbies
<Pepelka> »Summary of the changes and new features merged in the Linux kernel during the 3.13 development cycle«
<dz0ny> no more iptables
<napsy> pa radeon PM so koncn pofixal
<napsy> oz. je default
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]>  a kdo uporablja MYSQL_CLIENT_COMPRESS  ? a ti tole sploh kaj pripomore ?
<Sky[x]> ker recimo zdj sam da results iz mysql v php dobim rabi 0.5s ker je 35k vrstic :)
<chemist^> dz0ny, ne maras iptables? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/20/samsung-touchwiz-home-screen-leak/
<Pepelka> Is this the Samsung Galaxy S5's new tile-based home screen?
<Pepelka> »As Samsung's Galaxy S5 gets ready to launch, the rumor alert scale has already hit "yellow." The latest from @evleaks shows a possible TouchWiz home«
<CrazyLemon> a vam pokaže sliko v članku ?
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<CrazyLemon> aolcdn ne mara https
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Intel Driver Installer Linux Updated 1.0.3  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/tYlU1jz18zg/intel-driver-installer-linux-updated-1-0-3
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Pepper Flash Player Installer For Chromium Available In The Ubuntu 14.04 Repositories  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/YLIUYSBXAV8/pepper-flash-player-installer-for.html
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch Content Picker Transition Demoed  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/76ZQjTX1O6s/ubuntu-touch-sheets-transition-video-demo
<chemist^> ola folk
<CrazyLemon> https://www.cert-bund.de/ebury-faq
<Pepelka> Ebury SSH Rootkit - Frequently Asked Questions
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj ko dam git clone ne povleče za sabo tist sym link na drug git repo ?
<dz0ny> submodul je
<dz0ny> git submodule init --update
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> git submodule update --init pa bo
<dz0ny> jaz ponavadi kr git clone --recursive
<dz0ny> makes more sense to me :D
<CrazyLemon> makes more sense če je že sym link da tudi ostalo vsebino potegne za sabo :D
<CrazyLemon> docker start/running, process 18299
<CrazyLemon> Couldn't connect to Docker daemon at unix://var/run/docker.sock - is it running?
<CrazyLemon> silly docker
<dz0ny> SUDO
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sudo fig up ?
<chemist^> hahahaha mi je uspelo ga popravit
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRMnoOhm_Tk
<Pepelka> GiG Nikko comes back to life - YouTube
<Pepelka> »After at least 15 years, I pulled out of the dust this beautiful Nikko RC car. After cleaning all the dust and the oxidized battery connectors, i have put in...«
<chemist^> idioterna,
<chemist^> nekje je bil nek kratek stik, ko sm odsraufal vse in malo premikal se je tudi stik premaknu zgleda in zdj dela normalno
<chemist^> oz. ni to trajna resitev, verjetno je nekje nek kabel ze u qrcu
<chemist^> zlomljen al neki
<napsy__> dan
<idioterna> chemist^: ja to bos dost tezko nasu problem
<idioterna> chemist^: sploh ce vcasih je vcasih ni
<chemist^> ma ja mislim... nikoli prej ni blo kratkega stika
<chemist^> ko sm ga vzel iz omare, je bil stik nekje, ker sploh ni reagiral ko sm dal nove baterije not
<chemist^> zgleda da se je med premikanjem po omarah nekje neki zastopalo, se je bil na kosih
<idioterna> hehe
<chemist^> zdj dela ok :D moram it nardit en test drive zunaj, par jump-ov da vidimo ce bo se delal :P
<idioterna> mi smo pa sami doma
<idioterna> k je mami na eni konferenci
<dz0ny> chemist^: ne nft je zamenjal iptables
<idioterna> v kuhni miza tko zgleda: http://bou.si/pic/raketni-modelarji-1.jpg
<dz0ny> death to ufw to pomen
<dz0ny> nft add rule ip4 filter tcp dport {http, https} accept
<dz0ny> cist simpl
<zdobersek> da naus pastete mazal s stabilizatorjem
<idioterna> ja sej en je ostal
<idioterna> k original ma 4 stabilizatorje
<idioterna> mi smo pa rajs 3 nardil k je bl ucinkovit
<chemist^> dz0ny, ma dobro bolj simple kot ufw nemore bit ;D
<zdobersek> a to ste kupl ze pripravljen komplet?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> une k jih mam doma so vse zmeckane
<dz0ny> chemist^: zdej se razstrupljamo ubuntu pogruntavščin
<idioterna> sm su kr u mladitehnik
<dz0ny> ufw, bzr, upstart ...
<idioterna> pa obodu en tulc pa konico
<idioterna> pa 5 motorckov
<zdobersek> heh, te motorcke sem kr od Cudna naroceval
<zdobersek> pa se glavo sem sam doma zbrusu
<zdobersek> ti motorcki so mal potratna zadeva, zadnje case me bolj mikajo RC letala
<chemist^> :)
<chemist^> jz razmisljam o tem da bi na ta autek hitu gor brushless motorcek
<chemist^> samo pol mislim da bom moral kr vse skupaj zamenjat ;)
<chemist^> idioterna ne?
<idioterna> chemist^: ?
<idioterna> aha ja
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> regler bos rabu nov
<idioterna> zdobersek: js tut priporocam letala
<idioterna> zdobersek: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDjCSDsBZaY
<Pepelka> Above Ljubljana's Southern Shopping District - YouTube
<chemist^> regler je kaj?
<yang> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t596826#crta https://static.slo-tech.com/61029sm.jpg Prizadeta podjetja so se opravičila javnosti. hehe
<idioterna> chemist^: regulator
<idioterna> chemist^: pri motorjih s krtackami mora samo voltazo spreminjat, pri brushlessih mora pa dejansko komutirat pine
<chemist^> to je una ploscica..tiskano vezje z vsemi unimi kondenzatorcki
<chemist^> al ne? :)
<idioterna> ja pr teb je vse neki integriran kr
<idioterna> ponavad mas baterijo, gor vstekan BEC regler, k grejo ven zice za motor pa kontrole + power na sprejemnik
<chemist^> kolko sm jz opazu je sestavljena zadeva iz 4h stvari... 1. vir napetosti, 2. to tiskano vezje, 3. motorcek, 4. spredaj neka tuljavca za premikat volan levo-desno (servo verjetno)
<idioterna> iz sprejemnika pa pol se servoti ven
<idioterna> ce je spredi sam tuljavca pol to ni servo
<chemist^> pol je servo verjetno integriran na to tiskano vezje
<chemist^> ki sam posilja signal v tuljavco da premakne al levo al desno
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> servo je dejansko motor + potenciometer
<chemist^> ma caki pol to nima veze z volansko letvico spredaj
<chemist^> servo upravlja motor al kako
<idioterna> servo _je_ motor
<idioterna> samo tak da ma se vezje zraven ki ve kam je orientiran
<chemist^> ja jz ti pravim kaj imam... imam vezje na katerega pridejo direkt iz baterij zice
<chemist^> in pol iz vezja grejo 2 zice v motor
<chemist^> in 2 zice v tuljavco spredaj
<chemist^> that's it... ni vec nicesar tu gor :D
<idioterna> pol sploh nimas proporcionalnega steeringa?
<chemist^> ne
<chemist^> niti gas ni proporcionalen
<chemist^> ima 4 stopnje varjanta
<chemist^> off, rikverc, pocasi naprej, gas do daske naprej
<idioterna> hehe
<chemist^> tko da tle nevem ce potenciometer sploh prisoten :)
<idioterna> ok tko se ze dolg ne dela vec
<idioterna> hehe
<chemist^> hehe verjamem ja
<idioterna> mislm tako vezje majo bitchar-g
<chemist^> :D sj zato pravim, da bi verjetno moral komplet menjat
<idioterna> uni like 5 cm dolgi avtki
<idioterna> na daljinsko
<chemist^> ma ta avtek je star 20 let
<idioterna> za po mizi dirkat
<idioterna> taki: http://bou.si/misc/racing_1.jpg
<idioterna> takumi fujiwara tofu shop
<idioterna> ae86 :)
<chemist^> http://www.giocattolivecchi.com/mercatino_detail.aspx?t=1&f=3&s=6&id_a=104696
<Pepelka> Gig nikko turbo ala rossa fondo di magazzino | GiocattoliVecchi.com
<Pepelka> »Fondo di magazzino molto bello (come da foto), il box ha colori vivissimi e non ha strappi. Da segnalare la vetrinetta un pò ammaccata e il flap lento. Chiedete pure per ogni cosa«
<chemist^> fak tip to prodaja za 200 €
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/36klyrW.jpg
<chemist^> kao original embalaza :D
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a imaš FPV očala ?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma kako vidiš kaj snemaš
<idioterna> ne vidim
<CrazyLemon> 'od oka' pol  :)
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobersek> 24-palcni monitorji, primerni za kodopisca.
<zdobersek> go!
<CrazyLemon> no
<zdobersek> :/
<CrazyLemon> naj ti bo http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2650002823/monitor-led-24-dell-ultrasharp-u2412m
<Pepelka> Monitor LED 24" Dell UltraSharp U2412M - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »24-palčni LED IPS zaslon, primeren za pisarniške uporabnike. Enkratna slika, ločljivost 1920 x 1200 točk, velikost pike 0,277 mm. Monitor je ekološko orientiran. K izredni prilagodljivosti pripomore po višini nastavljivo stojalo, zaslon pa lahko tudi nagibate ali obračate.«
<zdobersek> hi hi hi 260EUR
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je iiyama http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2650138025/monitor-led-236-iiyama-prolite-t2452mts-b3
<Pepelka> Monitor LED 23,6" iiyama ProLite T2452MTS-B3 - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Izkusite vse prednosti zaslona na dotik z iiyama ProLite T2452MTS-B3, ki vam za ugodno ceno prinaša popolnoma novo izkušnjo domačega računalnika. LED osvetlitev, odličen izgled, kompaktna zasnova, vgrajeni zvočniki, HDMI povezava ...«
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> proof
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc5hiUzvSYg
<Pepelka> Saj ni boga! - YouTube
<zdobersek> tincek, jebemti, zresni se
<dz0ny> malekovi
<idioterna> zivu stalin jebemtiboga
<dz0ny> .yt moj ata socialistični kulak
<jabuk> Moj ata socialistični kulak - Tinčekov spis (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4dDrFAuEsI ♥15 ▶8,470
<sasa84> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1601141_534787979953247_319008995_n.jpg
<chemist^> idioterna, si tle?
<idioterna> chemist^: sm
<chemist^> idioterna kako se da najboljse izboljsat domet?
<chemist^> na rc
<chemist^> ker ni 2.4 ghz antena
<chemist^> je una stara 27 mhz
<idioterna> sej to je uibr dometa
<idioterna> liek 500m vsaj
<chemist^> majaaaa
<chemist^> ni sans, to nikoli ni melo dometa 500 m kaj si mor
<chemist^> nor :D
<chemist^> nevem ce 100 ...
<idioterna> ja dunno js mam letala in mam dometa uibr
<idioterna> ene 2km
<idioterna> ful vec kot vidis model
<chemist^> hja ma ti mas to bolj profi
<chemist^> in novejse verjetno ;D
<idioterna> ne verjamem da je kej dost novejse
<idioterna> iz leta 95 je
<idioterna> se mal prej
<chemist^> to moje je 88 al 89
<chemist^> ;D
<idioterna> ce je 27mhz je isti tech
<chemist^> mogoce 90 celo ma mislim da ne
<idioterna> PPM je v vsakem primeru
<idioterna> ma kupi novo dej
<chemist^> ja newem, ta antenca se mi zdi tko brizna
<chemist^> novo kaj? :)
<chemist^> vse?
<idioterna> ja
<chemist^> majaa
<chemist^> like 300 €
<idioterna> mislim, 2.4 radijo
<idioterna> ja kupi skitajske
<chemist^> ma kaj, cel model al samo kose?
<idioterna> kose
<chemist^> katere :P
<chemist^> http://imagebin.org/287876 :)
<Pepelka> Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<chemist^> lej anteno
<idioterna> ja ja to je isto
<idioterna> js mam isto
<chemist^> pa pizda zkj pol meni ne lovi tolko
<idioterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/suni/LGDsQ5lkJaKGUtGv0X34imob3uI.jpg
<idioterna> zdej sm bil v mcdonadlsu sm slamce spizdil
<chemist^> dobro mozno tudi da v zraku ima lazjo pot signal
<idioterna> da bom mel za vodilo na raketi
<chemist^> kot na tleh ne...
<chemist^> bi moral dat visje antenco na avtku
<chemist^> kaj lahko samo zamenjam to?
<chemist^> da imam 2,4 ghz?
<chemist^> (sej je boljse ne?)
<chemist^> al se krega z wirelessi od folka pol ;D
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-21
<napsy> dan
<maxipin_> Hello
<napsy> lp
<maxipin_> Kako?
<napsy> superca
<napsy> pa ti?
<maxipin_> Pa, gre..
<zdobersek> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=6d0_1390249837
<Pepelka> LiveLeak.com - Ukraine: Practice is over- Protesters fire stones from catapult
<Pepelka> »Protesters are no longer testing their man-made trebuchet catapult, they are now filling its' sling with stones and firing it at police by Dynamo Kiev, Monday evening.Several protesters had worked«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/ad.asp?ID=7958111
<Pepelka> Toyota Celica :: www.Avto.net ::
<Pepelka> »Prodamo vozilo: Toyota Celica , letnik registracije:1991, 0 km, 0 EUR :: www.Avto.net ::«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> yay, GoT na kanalu A
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: !
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: game o' thrones? ne?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne?
<zdobersek> kk
<CrazyLemon> na kanalu a je ena baba k krili z rokami
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pa ne zdle ti keko
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> yay, GoT na kanalu A
<CrazyLemon> kdaj pa??
<zdobersek> prvic to sredo ob 22.05
<zdobersek> do u even browze http://www.24ur.com/
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Najbolj obiskana spletna stran v Sloveniji
<Pepelka> »Vodilni slovenski spletni medij: aktualni dogodki iz Slovenije in tujine, športne novice ter ekskluzivni prispevki iz sveta zabave.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i do not..i only browse feedly.com
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Pidgin Indicator: Ubuntu AppIndicator Plugin For Pidgin  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/R_DKNzL2E3A/pidgin-indicator-ubuntu-appindicator.html
<napsy> yang: ping
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 Wallpaper Contest  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/4klrGVjCQU8/ubuntu-gnome-14-04-wallpaper-contest
<slax0r> napsy: ping timeout
<dz0ny> lol https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1489189_10201326900429952_1168498444_n.jpg
<dz0ny> ko kanalizacija na dan pride
<dz0ny> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/1601386_10201330018587904_205540877_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> pvc cev mate za kanalizacijo?
<dz0ny> zgleda
<dz0ny> to ni pr nas
<dz0ny> pr nas kanalizacije sploh ne bo
<CrazyLemon> lol.. well thats just sad
<dz0ny> https://www.facebook.com/mario.znidarsic/media_set?set=a.10201314925130577.1073741909.1096321440&type=1
<dz0ny> a to se vid
<zdobersek> ne vidi se
<zdobersek> thanks mario
<CrazyLemon> se vidi ja
<CrazyLemon> Kot je za medije pojasnil predstavnik ribiškega sindikata, so se ribiči letos odločili za po njihovih besedah manj kruto metodo pomora delfinov. Hrbtenice naj bi jim prerezali na plaži in tako žival hitreje ubili in ji s tem povzročili manj bolečin.
<CrazyLemon> kok so prijazni
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/okolje/na-japonskem-so-zaceli-vsakoletni-mnozicni-poboj-delfinov/327891
<Pepelka> Na Japonskem so začeli vsakoletni množični poboj delfinov :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »V zalivu Taidži na Japonskem so začeli vsakoletni pomor delfinov. Dejanje ostro obsoja zahodni svet, Japonci pa vztrajajo, da gre za tradicijo in njihovo pravico.«
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1545017_10152216907707269_510707959_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tko je toplo da je srna skočila v morje da se osveži
<dz0ny> .videl sky[x]
<jabuk> dz0ny: O čemu ti to?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> .videl Sky[x]
<jabuk> dz0ny: Sky[x] je bil zadnjič prisoten/na en dan nazaj z sporočilom: ker recimo zdj sam da results iz mysql v php dobim rabi 0.5s ker je 35k vrstic :)
<dz0ny> occupied by mysql
<zdobersek> OccupySQL
<zdobersek> say NO to SQL!
<zdobersek> true detective je kr kul
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek true detective?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: so true
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek cant be
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/q71/1601541_10201886483817930_5296435_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lmao ?
<zdobersek> lyao.
<CrazyLemon> in zdobersek whats so cool about true detective
<zdobersek> matthew!
<CrazyLemon> well thats obvious.. kaj Å¡e?
<CrazyLemon> harrison? :)
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> harrelson*
<CrazyLemon> torej se ne splača gledat
<zdobersek> I watch it for the plot!
<CrazyLemon> grem js the blacklist pogledat
<zdobersek> meh
<zdobersek> razvleceno
<yang> A je kje kaksen Crnogorec ? https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1551663_10201986812526155_972857392_n.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] FRC: Iceweasel na Ubuntu 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41313/#p41313
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Iceweasel na Ubuntu 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41314/#p41314
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] FRC: Re: Iceweasel na Ubuntu 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41315/#p41315
<CrazyLemon> tf2 is fun
<dz0ny> ej kernel 3.13
<dz0ny> pa amd ftw
<dz0ny> dela kot urca
<CrazyLemon> ja? why
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi zdaj dela kot urca
<dz0ny> pa foss driver
<CrazyLemon> sam k so igrice buggy :>
<dz0ny> ne
<CrazyLemon> aja..eh foss :)
<dz0ny> driver je
<CrazyLemon> no sej vem.. sam se tolažim da so igrice :)
<dz0ny> nisem mogu vrjet
<CrazyLemon> PM je much better ane?
<dz0ny> hm iz mirovanja hanga :d
<CrazyLemon> a bo v14.04 3.13 ?
<dz0ny> sam graficna pa dela bp
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> no kul..pol bom lahko laptop updejtal
<dz0ny> sam brtfs ne dla
<dz0ny> dela
<dz0ny> for some reason
<CrazyLemon> Tadej "It's official! ‪#‎TopGear‬ will be back for a brand new series on Sunday 2 February, 8pm, BBC Two. See you then..."
<dz0ny> Linux namizni 3.13.0-3-generic
<CrazyLemon> you daredevil you :)
<dz0ny> se zaostajam linux-image-3.13.0-5-generic
<zdobersek> so HC
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> se arch ni su na 13.4
<dz0ny> 3.14*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 je bela cesta.. a si vrgla uč na manual ?
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon ;)
<sasa84> ja, zkaj je stran 17 še zmer čudna? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni čudna
<CrazyLemon> sam ne gre stisnit tko velike fotke
<CrazyLemon> na stran višje
<sasa84> še zmer zgleda čudn :)
<sasa84> drgač se mi je zdel pa ok...je pa res, d sm sam tko skrolala dol
<sasa84> nism brala
<CrazyLemon> sej js niti... če si prej bila dosledna ti ni bilo treba še enkrat brat :>
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem.. manual je že na strani
<CrazyLemon> tko da jutri sam še novico spišem pa je
<CrazyLemon> over&out
<sasa84> prej sm brala pa popravlala... lohk pa človeku tud kej uide...
<sasa84> torej...
<sasa84> šibam pančkat ;)
<sasa84> nočko
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-22
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Conky Harmattan Is A Stylish Desktop Companion For Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VcsvVnOSvk4/conky-harmattan-for-linux
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Iceweasel na Ubuntu 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41316/#p41316
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] robicaglic: Re: midi povezava stari sintesajzer in ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41317/#p41317
<napsy> dan
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> jutrooo miškice ;)
<slax0r> jutro macka ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: midi povezava stari sintesajzer in ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41318/#p41318
<napsy> yang: ping
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ping
<zdobersek> 'Pri obdelavi zahteve je prišlo do napake na vašem brskalniku! Potrebujete brskalnik Internet Explorer 7.0 ali novejši ali Firefox od 3.5 do 18.0.'
<zdobersek> FML
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: midi povezava stari sintesajzer in ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41319/#p41319
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/iz-sveta-znanih/pravi-detektiv-nova-hbo-jeva-uspesnica-za-v-televizijske-anale/327974
<Pepelka> Pravi detektiv: Nova HBO-jeva uspešnica za v televizijske anale :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Za HBO-jeve serije se visok standard že pričakuje. Produkcijska hiša, ki je bila z nanizankami, kot so Oz, Deadwood, The Wire, Girls, Seks v mestu, in Sopranovi vedno korak pred časom, je s Pravim ...«
<CrazyLemon> pravijo da je za v analo.. tko da ocitno sux
<CrazyLemon> </troll>
<napsy> lol
<zdobersek> ... or super smooth
<CrazyLemon> or that! :)
<napsy> extra lubricated ;)
<speed-> lahko pa da je delana za tako ciljno publiko... za v anale :D
<idioterna> kids these days
<sasa84> oooo slax0r ;)
<sasa84> a si kej priden miši?
<sasa84> zdobersek, kavico?
<zdobersek> sasa84: s.v.p.
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ne ti meni ping
<sasa84> bo dz0ny teb pong :P
<sasa84> dz0ny, a si odrezan od sveta?
<dz0ny> sam se ena pot je prevozna
<sasa84> :\
<dz0ny> sej vceraj se mene slike dal
<dz0ny> ene*
<CrazyLemon> hovercraft anyone?
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> .stran 4d.rtvslo.si
<jabuk> 4d.rtvslo.si je dosegljiva!
<dz0ny> http://4d.rtvslo.si/arhiv/prispevki-in-izjave-slovenska-kronika/174257223
<Pepelka> rtv 4d
<dz0ny> not for me
<Pepelka> »Oddaja Slovenska kronika vsak delovni dan predstavi najpomembnejše dogodke in zgodbe iz slovenskih krajev. Poudarek je na človeških zgodbah, okoljskih in socialnih temah, dnevnem utripu podeželja in mest. Še posebej smo pozorni na pozitivne primere, ki jim namenjamo prostor v čisto vsaki oddaji.«
<CrazyLemon> whats 4d ?
<dz0ny> sasa84: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1557608_10201334970951710_1496720322_n.jpg
<napsy> romanticno :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, a to je tist kao disko?
<sasa84> laso pub al kaj že?
<dz0ny> sasa84: mhm
<sasa84> če prideš iz dan...prideš na to križišče a ne?
<dz0ny> jp
<sasa84> dz0ny, škorne pa šlauf, če greš ven! :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/1601386_10201330018587904_205540877_n.jpg
<dz0ny> bbl
<sasa84> dz0ny, lohk bi me povabu na kšno vožno s čolnom :P
<sasa84> to bi blo čist romantiš... pa kofe v termovki
<dz0ny> ne sanji :D
<sasa84> :$
<dz0ny> razen ce bos veslala
<sasa84> to bi Å¡lo ja :)
<sasa84> sicr pa...glavn d internet dela ;)
<maxipin_> Habaha
<maxipin_> Dz0ny faca
<sasa84> oj maxipin_ ;)
<sasa84> .roll da, ne
<jabuk> da
<sasa84> hm :\
<sasa84> .roll da, ne
<jabuk>  ne
<sasa84> .roll da, ne
<jabuk> da
<sasa84> .roll da, ne
<jabuk>  ne
<sasa84> .roll da, ne
<jabuk>  ne
<sasa84> ju sak đabuk :\
<dz0ny> its apple, it can't sux
<sasa84> jes it ken!
<slax0r> sasa84: js sm vedno priden :P
<LorD_DDooM> Krvodajalska akcija, najboljša akcija...pa še prej greš lahko iz službe domov :P
<maxipin_> Oj sasa!
<sasa84> pffff LorD_DDooM :P
<LorD_DDooM> I know, zabušavat je treba :P
<slax0r> slackers are the best employees, they tend to find the easiest ways to fix things :P
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Nautilus Type-Ahead Find Feature Enabled By Default In Ubuntu 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/zun6ZsMPt50/nautilus-type-ahead-find-feature.html
<sasa84> zDOBERRRRRRsek :D
<zdobersek> ... in se kaj
<lynxlynxlynx> Linux Support Coming Soon!
<lynxlynxlynx> wtf, da me stran blokira zarad sistema?
<slax0r> kera stran to?
<slax0r> microsoft.com? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> ma ne, en app za učenje jezikov
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx silverlight?
<lynxlynxlynx> flash
<CrazyLemon> well thats just lol :)
<lynxlynxlynx> http://hribi.net/slika.asp?razmerekomentar=186713
<lynxlynxlynx> soča
<Pepelka> Julijske alpe v Ultra HD resoluciji - Slika - 186713
<zdobersek> Krasna si!
<zdobersek> right? cause of Simon?
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: super fotka
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/5zKXz.gif
<napsy_> .lol
<napsy_> men pa ne dela :(
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa naj ne bi delalo? :/
<napsy_> sliko
<CrazyLemon> ::facepalm::
<jabuk> http://static4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130603214334/adventuretimewithfinnandjake/images/3/3a/Facepalm_-_-.jpg
<CrazyLemon> to sliko?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče wat sliko ?
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/532/491/c62.gif
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Medion S6212T  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41320/#p41320
<idioterna> wat
<jabuk> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/409/027/ef6.gif
<idioterna> i could to this all day
<idioterna> wat
<jabuk> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/488/359/2c9.gif
<sajko> hej
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: a si tu?
<dz0ny> he is not
<sajko> jest rabim se par minutk
<R33D3M33R> no saj
<R33D3M33R> saj tudi CL-ja ni, jaz pa imam tudi Å¡e druge stvari :)
<R33D3M33R> tak btw: a kdo uporablja Wine za kake igre in kako vam dela?
<sajko> m3challenge furam preko... dela kr vredu
<R33D3M33R> meni je 1.1 Å¡e ok delovala (to je bilo leta 2009), zdaj pa se vse sesipava nonstop
<R33D3M33R> torej že 5 let je zame Wine neuporaben
<R33D3M33R> sem že neštetokrat resetiral nastavitve, pa ne pomaga nič
<R33D3M33R> tele Exception code: C0000005 ACCESS_VIOLATION dobivam
<sajko> kaj pa playonlinux?
<R33D3M33R> nonstop
<R33D3M33R> jah, upal sem, da bom prišel skozi z default programi
<R33D3M33R> ker je včasih delalo
<R33D3M33R> zdaj mi pa recimo še Diablo I noče zagnati
<sajko> a to mas problem samo z enim spilom al z vecimi?
<R33D3M33R> nič ne dela
<R33D3M33R> sumim 64-bitno različico
<R33D3M33R> delajo samo programi, ki nimajo nič s 3D
<R33D3M33R> u pardon, očitno se je vmes nekaj popravilo, ker sem ravno uspešno zagnal diablo 2 :)
<napsy_> uu diablo 2
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: kaj pa mate?
<dz0ny> sestanek?
<R33D3M33R> jah, recimo no :)
<R33D3M33R> vabljen k soudeležbi
<dz0ny> neresen
<R33D3M33R> za spletno stran se gre drugače
<R33D3M33R> CL je hotel imeti sestanek
<dz0ny> bogi
<R33D3M33R> sajko bi rad sodeloval
<dz0ny> I'am out
<R33D3M33R> cl pa ne vem kaj sploh hoče :)
<dz0ny> didn't get that memo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: Medion S6212T  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41321/#p41321
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon:
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ni sestanek
<CrazyLemon> diskašn
<R33D3M33R> jah, karkokoli že
<CrazyLemon> o tem da je potrebno zamenjat forum.. ker ni posodobitev
<R33D3M33R> sajko: ?
<sajko> ?
<sajko> :D
<R33D3M33R> ok
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny predlaga da bo vanilla forums.. in meni je všeč.. s spremenjenim layoutom
<R33D3M33R> vanilla forums?
<CrazyLemon> http://vanillaforums.org/discussions    <- tko je default layout - kateri meni ni najbolj všeč :)
<Pepelka> Vanilla Forums Community
<R33D3M33R> jah, obup je
<R33D3M33R> kdo bo pa temo sportal?
<CrazyLemon> na pvt pa imaš layout
<CrazyLemon> ki je meni všeč
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R jah.. vsi zainteresirani - ko se odločimo :)
<R33D3M33R> meni ni ravno všeč
<sajko> kak je pa backend del
<R33D3M33R> meni je všeč punbb, ker je pregleden
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R kaj pa ni tu pregledno.. zadnje poste ti pokaže .. lahk pa spremeniš da je po kategorijah - tko kot punbb
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: IMO bi blo treba zamenjat forum, ker ni posodobitev
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont be silly..  ni posodobitev ker je stable in ni vuln.
<R33D3M33R> punbb nima na secunii znanih napak
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: what
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jaz sem ti rekel da mi je vsec
<dz0ny> pa ena firma je odzad k ma podporo
<dz0ny> to pomen da nekdo ves cas razvija
<dz0ny> nism pa nc predlagal
<R33D3M33R> vanilla forums ima recimo 3 nepatchane zadeve
<zdobersek> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/euromajdan/pop-out#
<Pepelka> #EuroMajdan on USTREAM: Dear friends, we've been on air 24/7 since 27 november without a single break. To continue broadcasting, we need your financial hel...
<R33D3M33R> http://secunia.com/advisories/product/34022/?task=statistics
<Pepelka> »#EuroMajdan @ USTREAM: Dear friends, we've been on air 24/7 since 27 november without a single break. To continue broadcasting, we need your financial help...«
<Pepelka> Vanilla Forums 2.x - Secunia
<zdobersek> 'Revolution will not be televised ... It will be streamed live over the Internet.'
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny potato potato :) .. torej R33D3M33R .. dz0ny  NI PREDLAGAL vanilla forums
<CrazyLemon> mu je pa všeč
<R33D3M33R> razumem, ampak tebi je očitno tudi všeč :P
<CrazyLemon> meni je pa všeč med drugim ker je mobile friendly :)
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak če ima luknje to ni ok
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R torej praviš da punbb ki ni bil updejtan že dobri dve leti nima lukenj? :)
<R33D3M33R> res je
<CrazyLemon> punbb it is!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<R33D3M33R> sem gledal na secunio, ko mi je sajko predlagal, da bi morda menjali forum
<sajko> zdej sm pa jest kriv :D
<R33D3M33R> zaradi mene lahko gremo tudi na fluxbb
<CrazyLemon> /kick sajko ...
<CrazyLemon> :>
<R33D3M33R> ki se redneje razvija
<R33D3M33R> je pa fork punbbja če se ne motim
<R33D3M33R> a morda kdo pozna*
<R33D3M33R> https://secunia.com/community/advisories/product/3700
<Pepelka> PunBB 1.x - Secunia
<R33D3M33R> no, čeprav fluxbb ima tudi eno luknjo: http://secunia.com/advisories/product/26813/
<Pepelka> FluxBB 1.x - Secunia
<R33D3M33R> torej, če hočete iti na novi forum ... fine by me ... samo ne sme imeti lukenj
<CrazyLemon> pol predlagam da imam static html page..
<CrazyLemon> karkoli se bo uporabljalo bo imelo luknje pika :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa zato pametno imet nekaj kar se razvija in patcha luknje
<R33D3M33R> samo če patchajo z enoletnim zamikom je to malo nesmiselno
<R33D3M33R> ker vmes boš že stran 10x obnavljal iz backupa
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R če pa sploh ne patchajo (punbb) je pa smiselno? :)
<R33D3M33R> lej, dokler noben ne najde luknje, nima veze ali patchajo ali ne
<R33D3M33R> recimo poglej si secunio za VanillaBB, ki imajo nezakrpano luknjo iz 2012
<R33D3M33R> no, pa iz aprila 2013
<R33D3M33R> podppiram pa nadgradnjo na fluxbb, ker bo malo dela pa bodo rednejši updejti
<CrazyLemon> am torej R33D3M33R si prečekiral github in vidu da ni patched ali slepo verjameš eni spletni strani? :)
<R33D3M33R> zaupam secunii
<R33D3M33R> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secunia
<Pepelka> Secunia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<R33D3M33R> no, saj pravim, pač, če želiš nadgraditi -> daj na FluxBB :P
<R33D3M33R> drugače pa se je sajko ponujal za pomoč, ali je kaj pametnega za narediti?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ti si el jefe za www - a je kaj pametnega za narediti? :)
<R33D3M33R> mene trenutno pesti resno pomanjkanje časa in tako bo še najmanj do aprila
<R33D3M33R> torej, prva reč bi bila nadgradnja na FluxBB, nato pa usposabljanje vstavkov
<CrazyLemon> https://secunia.com/advisories/54303/ ..že od avgusta nepatchano! torej bo potrebno nekaj druzga najt.. nekaj brez luknje :)
<Pepelka> Security Advisory SA54303 - FluxBB &quot;redirect_url&quot; Open Redirection Weakness - Secunia
<Pepelka> »IT security alert detailing fluxbb "redirect_url" open redirection weakness which poses a not critical threat and impacts Spoofing«
<R33D3M33R> lej, saj jaz si ne že,lim nadgradenj, to želi community :P
<orion1111> Se je komu od vas ze prikradel Trojan.Redirect v WordPress poste/page ?
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak js pač upoštevam tvoj pogoj 'brez lukenj' .. tko da ko najdem en forum brez lukenj nadaljujeva debato o zamenjavi foruma :)
<sajko> CrazyLemon: tistle so postimal ze neki cajta nazaj
<sajko> http://fluxbb.org/development/core/tickets/875/
<Pepelka> Ticket 875: Redirect URL after email dialog not verified - FluxBB core - FluxBB
<Pepelka> »FluxBB is a fast, light, user-friendly, free and open-source forum application for your website.«
<CrazyLemon> sajko dont be silly..secunia pravi da je unpatched
<R33D3M33R> reporter je objavil, da je popravljeno
<dz0ny> no kaj ste se zmenil?
<dz0ny> nc, ok
<dz0ny> slovenske novice pravjo da je vse unpatched pa polno lukenj
<dz0ny> bom kr verjel
<sajko> R33D3M33R: kolk pa je trenutni forum custom zadeva?
<R33D3M33R> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj
<Pepelka> razvoj : Code : “ubuntu.si New Web Page” team
<R33D3M33R> mislim da je večinoma kar stock
<R33D3M33R> aja CrazyLemon, prevod thematic sem poslal v upstream pa so ga dodali, tako da ni treba pushati v bzr
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R yay..povsod bodo pisali opombe :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a je kak epilog zdej
<dz0ny> al ga ni?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope..
<CrazyLemon> the search goes on
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: there is no better one
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny there must be.. we cant live in a world without a superior forum sw
<dz0ny> discourse
<dz0ny> to je edin kr je slo malcek iz normale php
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eAHq-VX_WY
<Pepelka> Kroll Show: NTR 2 Win - YouTube
<Pepelka> »One lucky Bryan La Croix fan will win the chance of a lifetime.«
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: pa teme ni treba portat
<dz0ny> sam css se popravi
<CrazyLemon> http://try.discourse.org/categories      tole je tudi kr kul ja.. vsaj meni :)
<Pepelka> Try Discourse
<dz0ny> its ruby
<dz0ny> .yt ruby ruby ruby
<jabuk> Kaiser Chiefs - Ruby (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qObzgUfCl28 ♥53,781 ▶10,224,886
<CrazyLemon> a ruby je.. pol raje ne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> razn če bodo ruby girls pomagale!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> dvomim
<dz0ny> se print niso osvojil
<dz0ny> a kej igramo
<dz0ny> al gremo spat?
<R33D3M33R> malo pozno je že :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tf2? :>
<dz0ny> nimam
<CrazyLemon> buuu
<dz0ny> zdej sem su doto
<CrazyLemon> včeraj na tf2.. joinam gor in en tip se sam pritožuje nad teamom "you guys suck bla bla".. gre on dol in team po tem vsako zmagal :D
<CrazyLemon> .pomoc
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> kr privzeto
<CrazyLemon> .ac what is this
<jabuk> http://achievement-unlocked.heroku.com/xbox/what%20is%20this.png
<dz0ny> eden american mi je vceri celo tekmi zijal kolk je team neumen
<dz0ny> pol je dobil 9x report :D
<CrazyLemon> .sporoči CrazyLemon napiši novico o priročniku za 13.10
<CrazyLemon> CrazyLemon: Dobro, ne moreš sam/a sebi pošiljat sporočil no!    <- this is no go dz0ny !
<dz0ny> zdej k znas coffe
<dz0ny> lahko porpavis
<CrazyLemon> lol.. "znas" :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno nisi brancha mergeal!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> al ga mergaj ali pa rejectaj! just do smth! :D
<dz0ny> a si popravil?
<dz0ny> kr sm napisal?
<dz0ny> nisi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny čemu bi popravil če je sam komentar o stilu pisanja..efekt pa enak! tvoj je manj kode moj je pa bl easy on the eyes! :D
<CrazyLemon> manj kode => manj vrstic
<R33D3M33R> oneliners people!
<Sky[x]> hipstrji
<CrazyLemon> ja zdaj me pa zajeb...
<CrazyLemon> ko js popravim
<CrazyLemon> ti mergeaš :)
<yang> kaj vse folk pise
<yang> 01:44 <mlada> ce te bo jutri zanimalo srecanje z mlado črnolasko v j 171 54 črna vitka
<yang> 01:44 <mlada> 070524010 je moja gsm imam plac sem v hotelu
<yang> 01:44 <mlada> 100e h pou ure 60
<yang> 01:44 <mlada> nebo ti zal lp lea
<yang> no ce koga slucajn zanima
<Sky[x]> lol
<R33D3M33R> http://files.sharenator.com/there_are_no_girls_on_the_internet-s600x480-43842.jpg
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#50/master (Janez Troha): The build passed. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/17436136
<dz0ny> 171 54  sem rabil nekaj časa
<CrazyLemon> kok časa pa si rabu.. h ali pou ure ? :>
<yang> jst bi pomoje skoz na uro gledal, se ne bi mogel sprostit
<dz0ny> 30s
<chemist^> dobr vecer
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-23
<napsy> dan
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sveder: Re: Poganjanje AutoCad-a, Offica na Kubuntu 13.10?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41322/#p41322
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sveder: Hitrost ventilatorjev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41323/#p41323
<napsy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pale_Blue_Dot#Reflections_by_Sagan
<Pepelka> Pale Blue Dot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<napsy> hudo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Hitrost ventilatorjev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41324/#p41324
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Medion S6212T  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41325/#p41325
<zdobersek> 'Za delo pri projektu gradnje širokopasovnega omrežja so namreč zahtevali (Zanoškarjevo) izobrazbo profesor športne vzgoje, čeprav projekt ni bil v ničemer povezan ne z udejstvovanjem na pedagoškem, ne na športnem področju.'
<zdobersek> wat
<zdobersek> wut
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/421/571/544.jpg
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/kpk-poslancev-sin-je-do-sluzbe-prisel-s-korupcijo.html
<Pepelka> KPK: Poslančev sin je do službe prišel s korupcijo
<Pepelka> »KPK ugotovila, da je bila zaposlitev Marka Zanoškarja koruptivno dejanje, poslanec Matjaž Zanoškar pa jih poziva: »Vložite kazensko ovadbo!««
<CrazyLemon> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/foto/izd_2562_pch0155824oe_spominska_kartica_secure_digital__sdhc__mustang     če kdo rabi poceni kartico
<Pepelka> Spominska kartica Secure Digital (SDHC) MUSTANG 16GB - EnaA.com
<Pepelka> »Spominska kartica Secure Digital (SDHC) MUSTANG 16GB Le Mans (Class 10) (odprta embala�a) lahko najugodneje kupite na EnaA.com. Sodoben prijazen nakup Spominska kartica Secure Digital (SDHC) MUSTANG 16GB Le Mans (Class 10) (odprta embala�a). Zagotovljena hitra in zanesljiva dostava na va� naslov.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tri, prosim
<sasa84> juhuuuu ;)
<sasa84> čavči miškice ;)
<sasa84> zdobersek, glih kofe kuham... vant sam?
<zdobersek> sasa84: all o' it
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne bo šlo.. lahk pa ti zrihtam eno za ceno treh če želiš
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dve za ceno osmih, or nothing!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nothing then
<zdobersek> your loss.
<sasa84> BigWhale the bigi ma dns RD :D
<CrazyLemon> again??
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> a ga ni mel že lani??
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> he's an old fart :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ga nimaš tud ti 1x januarja?
<BigWhale> sasa84, ab rada eni dve po riti?
<BigWhale> ;>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne
<sasa84> BigWhale, lahko no... :>
<BigWhale> Sej vem, da bi, :D
<BigWhale> (nevem zakaj je vejica za bi)
<sasa84> ker sledijo Å¡e ...? :)
<BigWhale> mogoce ja
<BigWhale> :))
<sasa84> ;)
<idioterna> vse najbolse BigWhale
<idioterna> dej si u skype napis 1.1. tko k vsi normalni ldje
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/c6yULOr.jpg
<napsy> lol :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Hitrost ventilatorjev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41326/#p41326
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Objavljen je priročnik za Ubuntu 13.10!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41327/#p41327
 * sasa84 ugrizne CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon se vpraša 'who let the dogs out who who who who'
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: un cas v letu je
<zdobersek> .yt the mask it wasn't me
<jabuk> It wasn't me, it was.. (nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFldSKSCTkk ♥9,847 ▶3,414,404
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a že??
<dz0ny> ce je pomlad ze
<zdobersek> jutr dobite sneg
<dz0ny> upam da ne
<sasa84> upam, da ne :\
<sasa84> je mal preveč toplo, d bi u bundi kidala :P
<CrazyLemon> ti kr upaj..sam sneg bo
<CrazyLemon> pa naslednji teden bo tudi
<dz0ny> ko bi vas vsaj zametlo tam na primorskem
<dz0ny> slovenski vortex
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny upam da ne.. ker ravno pleskam sobi
<dz0ny> primorci
<dz0ny> a si zihr da ni prevec vlage :D
<CrazyLemon> ne primorci..sam ni druge, kr naenkrat plesen povsod
<dz0ny> sprico vzames pa pripravek na osnovi klora
<sasa84> jaaa, kr na primorskem nej pada.. Å¡marje nej bo odrezano od sveta :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a se ti ne zdi, d pleskaš v rahlo neugodnem cajtu? :P
<sasa84> al pa če prvo to plesen z varikino dol zdrgneš
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a se ti ne zdi da ti en mal povezava Å¡epa :)
<dz0ny> no varikino :D
<CrazyLemon> kaka varikina.. algicid pa je
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, možno... nism doma ;)
<sasa84> pa čist kle v spodnem štuku sem, modem je zgori... pa mam sam 1 črtico :P
<sasa84> (na znakcu za brezžično povezavo....) :D
<idioterna> 1 crtico?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 one is just fine :>
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> sm mislu da kej od cankarja
<sasa84> idioterna, nism glih cankar fan :\
<idioterna> ja sej to sm privzel
<idioterna> a sploh kdo je? :)
<dz0ny> https://plus.google.com/photos/104170327346554542797/albums/5971666557941347217/5971666780161981794?authkey=CJfwi4j4zt3PwQE&pid=5971666780161981794&oid=104170327346554542797
<Pepelka> Doodle 4 Google - Slovenija in jaz
<Pepelka> »Namesto pokalov umetniški leseni čopič«
<sasa84> kšna starejša učiteljca slovenščine pa dr. nabergoj-avsenik
<idioterna> se trdi cankar ni tok grozn k ivan cankar
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/jzfNOmn.png
<napsy> stabilno :)
<idioterna> popolnoma
<zdobersek> 100%
<idioterna> I am a dogeconomist, and I must say that this is very worrisome.
<idioterna> Have you noticed, that if you turn this sheet 90 degrees, the line points straight to the MOON?
<napsy> hah dogeconomist :D
<zdobersek> I am dogestrologist, nothing wrong with that.
<zdobersek> (i.e. with the line towards the moon thing)
<zdobersek> My friend dogestronaut does not complain either
<idioterna> cosmodaugs
<idioterna> http://www.reddit.com/r/dogecoin/comments/1vwd5x/consider_before_you_buysell_a_worrisome_trend_ive/cewkkwq
<Pepelka> Opset comments on Consider before you buy/sell: A worrisome trend I've noticed in the price of doge
<Pepelka> »Now, I'm not a economist, but this seems like a pretty worrying fact. Basically, these two actions cancel each other other, meaning that nothing was a...«
<idioterna> cist hud thread
<zdobersek> dawgycoing obstaja?
<idioterna> dunno
<napsy> canyecoin pogresam :D
<napsy> kanyecoin
<idioterna> a ga niso releasal
<napsy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coinye
<Pepelka> Coinye - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> coinyewest :)
<napsy> swasta :D
<napsy> lol gayfish
<dz0ny> fuckcoint, porncoin pa se kr ni
<napsy> just you wait
<idioterna> dz0ny: sej je sexcoin
<idioterna> http://www.sexcoin.info/
<Pepelka> Sexcoin - The Adult Transaction Currency
<dz0ny> hm slocoin
<idioterna> ne ne
<dz0ny> a neb blo kul tolarje met :D
<idioterna> trollar.
<speed-> dz0ny bi
<speed-> samo prave
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> slovenski trolar.
<zdobersek> trolar
<zdobersek> I'd pay in that
<speed-> kdo ma cas se naj spravi k zadevi pa predela en coin :)
<speed-> samo te rajsi dinar narest da bo vecji market heh :)
<idioterna> a se za irak
<speed-> bos potem ti podprl trg, si rekel zadnjic da mas dosti btcjev :)
<slax0r> dogecoin! SO WOW :P
<napsy> 400 evrov za garsonjero v lj skupi s stroski .. je to neka mormalna cena?
<napsy> (ne v centru)
<zdobersek> napsy: kje pa, lokacija?
<zdobersek> cetrt?
<napsy> vic pa rudnik
<sasa84> vrhovci :P
<slax0r> speed-, idioterna vi2 sta coin majstra tukaj se mi zdi :) eno vprasanje, ti wallet addressi so samo nek hash, kako je pa to zasciteno? ce vpisem nek random hash in se mi userje, lahko naletim na nek bogat wallet? sicer mislim da ne, samo ne razumem tega, ce ni nobenega passworda pa nista
<slax0r> sploh pa, ce zdaj naredim wallet
<slax0r> nalozim polno coinov gor
<slax0r> potem pa hocem formatirat pc, kako potem svoj stari address dam v novi wallet, da ne zgubim coinov?
<idioterna> slax0r: ha?
<idioterna> slax0r: na address loh sam nakazes
<idioterna> dvignt ne mors ven iz njega
<idioterna> ne mores dat addressov v wallet
<zdobersek> http://www.michaelnielsen.org/ddi/how-the-bitcoin-protocol-actually-works/
<Pepelka> How the Bitcoin protocol actually works | DDI
<idioterna> wallet ma not private key
<idioterna> k ga ne smes zgubit
<slax0r> ah, in moji coini so vezani na ta private key?
<speed-> ja
<idioterna> ne
<speed-> ce zgubis si zajebal
<idioterna> private key rabis ce jih hoces poslat
<speed-> http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/01/21/why-bitcoin-matters/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0
<speed-> tu je en lep clanek napisan
<idioterna> nothing mattress
<speed-> in slax0r nisem jaz noben majster kar se tega tice
<speed-> jaz sam late commer
<speed-> ki je zamudo :D
<slax0r> sva ze dva
<slax0r> sam je pa zanimivo branje ko je dcas v sluzbi :)
<slax0r> pa dober stress test za gpu :D
<slax0r> vceraj sem spravil cca. 350-400khs na svoji 7850, z 1050mhz, pa po cca. 2 urah samo 52c :D
<speed-> ja pa ne minaj btcja
<speed-> ker tam so asici
<speed-> pa tak nemres nic z gpujem
<slax0r> saj ne, doge :P
<speed-> aja
<zdobersek> dogecoin gogo
<speed-> jah :)
<idioterna> kok doge si pa dobu
<slax0r> no, probal sem z litecoin prvo, zdaj pa sem zalaufal se doge, cca. 0.01 litecoina :D
<slax0r> doge mi laufa zdaj komaj samo kakih 10-15min
<slax0r> pa se to na cpu, ker sem v sluzbi
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 11.5°C @23.01.2014 13:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 83% Veter: zahodnik 1.6 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<jabuk> Koper: 12.56°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:35:05, Sončni zahod: 15:58:57
<slax0r> idioterna: 1h 30m, avg 10khs = 2,14 doge :D
<slax0r> hm, zdaj je pa unconfirmed kar poskocu na 5
<slax0r> ocitno ne 'izplacajo' vsega takoj
<slax0r> tk oda ja, uro pa pol za en cent
<slax0r> I'M GUNNA BE RICH! :D
<slax0r> oz. desetino centa :D
<CrazyLemon> wow! :>
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> slax0r: me veseli
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Objavljen je priročnik za Ubuntu 13.10!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41328/#p41328
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sveder: Re: Hitrost ventilatorjev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41329/#p41329
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/155874_600310156705684_530859742_n.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Hitrost ventilatorjev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41330/#p41330
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/zanimivosti/2014/01/papez_internet.aspx
<Pepelka> Papež: Internet je "darilo od Boga" | Zanimivosti - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Papež Frančišek je v sporočilu opisal internet kot 'darilo od Boga', vernike pa pozval naj pogumno postanejo 'državljani digitalnega sveta'.«
<CrazyLemon> praise the lord!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Objavljen je priročnik za Ubuntu 13.10!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41331/#p41331
<sasa84> lordi!
<LorD_DDooM> saška!
<chemist^> dobr dan
<zdobersek> sasa84: !
<CrazyLemon> you are trying 2 much :/
<zdobersek> and you too little
<Gregor3000> ok zgleda da sem dva quassela zagnal :-O  Khm torej, ali je kdo uspel pognati genymotion v Ubuntu? ker kot berem naj bi vse delalo enostavno pal inštaliraš in dela ampak meni noče in noče. pa vidim da tuid nimam najnovejše vbox, ki ima porblmee. te malo starejše verzije naj bi pa delale ok.
<idioterna> zal nisem se nikoli poganjal genymotion
<chemist^> kaj dogaja folk
<chemist^> :)
<chemist^> ste u snegu? ;)
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> tema je zuni
<chemist^> pri nas toplo, nerabis jakne niti ;)
<speed-> sneg bo
<speed-> baje
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> pr nas je blo tut prejle se toplo
<idioterna> zdej pa niti ni
<chemist^> ma tle ne bo nic sigurno
<chemist^> ;D
<speed-> zdaj bi bilo ze kul da pade ene 20cm :D
<Gregor3000> hjah originalni andorid emulator je "beden" oz je moj računalnik beden. samo tole se pa zažene še kar hitro ampak samo na začetku pol pa crkne. pa sem probal razne druge variante. izgleda da bo najbolj ekar v virtualbox namestiti eno sliko pa je. pa toliko jajcanja samo zato da bi videl "Hello world!" napis... :-(
<Gregor3000> glede vremena čaki da pogledam na webcam LOL :_D
<zdobersek> .vreme Koper
<dz0ny> Gregor3000: genymotion dela
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 10.1°C @23.01.2014 19:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 82% Veter: jugozahodnik 0.7 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<jabuk> Koper: 9.03°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:35:05, Sončni zahod: 15:58:57
<dz0ny> Gregor3000: sam zadnj vbox rabis
<zdobersek> boste dobl burjo, pol pa stokejte
<Gregor3000> aha bom poskusil še to. če ne pa jih naj hudič vzame...
<chemist^> ja
<sasa84> zdobersek, wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
 * sasa84 skoči zdobersek v naročje
<chemist^> burja na +5 je hujse kot sneg pa -15
<lynxlynxlynx> dans je bla ljubljanska meglenost praktično do jesenic in se je blo prov bedno vračat
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Objavljen je priročnik za Ubuntu 13.10!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41332/#p41332
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/FivdaAurion/status/426387959105855488/photo/1
<Pepelka> Twitter / FivdaAurion: http://t.co/o2HwNT9mu7
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Hitrost ventilatorjev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41333/#p41333
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 jah.. problem je skupnost ne pa tok Canonical.. skupnost piše priročnik ter se odloči kaj bo notri :)
<chemist^> kaj ko kaj instaliram z "make" in "make install" moram vedno dat sudo od spredaj? al samo na 2. komandi?
<msev> živjo kemik
<chemist^> cau
<idioterna> make ponavad ne rab
<idioterna> make install pa hoce pisat tja kamor kot user ne smes
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: Medion S6212T  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41334/#p41334
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.04 Flavours Hit Alpha 2 Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/1TYdUgHwY2A/ubuntu-14-04-flavours-hit-alpha-2-release
<pitko> dan
<sasa84> o pitko
<pitko> morm se pohvalt :D prvi ispit sm naredu
<sasa84> ooo, pridn fant! ;)
<pitko> izpit*
<pitko> 9 to go :)
<dz0ny> sasa ne daji lazne vzpodbude
<dz0ny> se 9 jih ma
<pitko> ???
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> lol dz0ny :)
<dz0ny> kaj si pa mel
<sasa84> moj prvi izpit na ff je bil tud 9... pa glej kje sm pristala :P
<pitko> računalniško arhitekturo
<dz0ny> sasa eden ni nobeden
<pitko> :D
<pitko> sej nism preveč
<pitko> pomojm nebom naredu letnika letos
<pitko> ampak*
<pitko> apak dobr :D
<dz0ny> a to si se ze kr odlocu
<pitko> nism se odloču
<pitko> pač teško bom vse dal čez :)
<dz0ny> plan
<pitko> prej se sprijažeš slabše so posledice :)
<dz0ny> kaksnega mas
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Krt57: Re: vlc se ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41335/#p41335
<pitko> čim več nardit
<pitko> do septembra :D
<chemist^> dej p***a ne morem se konektat na wifi (wpa) preko terminala... kiri je pravi ukaz?
<idioterna> kera distribucija?
<idioterna> najlazje na debian/ubuntu ti je pomoje kr /etc/network/interfaces popravt
<pitko> mhm se strinjam
<chemist^> ubuntu
<chemist^> 12.04.4
<chemist^> .3 pardon
<idioterna> ja v /etc/network/interfaces dej
<chemist^> in kaj drugace se ne da?
<chemist^> z iwconfig al neki
<chemist^> ndsm za vsak wifi dodajat v interfaces
<idioterna> auto wlan0
<idioterna> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<idioterna>     wpa-ssid mynetworkname
<idioterna>     wpa-psk mysecretpassphrase
<idioterna> tkole
<idioterna> ja kompliciran je k moras wpa_supplicant poganjat
<chemist^> a tako pa ne rabis?
<idioterna> ne
<chemist^> ok
<idioterna> sam to dodas pa ifup wlan0
<idioterna> pa je
<chemist^> moram cakat zdj se instalirava metasploit ;)
<pitko> http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/
<pitko> tole?
<Pepelka> Connect to a wireless network via command line | Ghacks
<pitko> mogoče
<pitko> ena vrjanta
<chemist^> to ne prime
<chemist^> mislim da iwconfig lahko samo wep handla
<chemist^> za wpa rabis kot je reku idioterna wpa_supplicant
<pitko> ja...
<pitko> zdle glih to berem
<dz0ny> sasa84: baje smo jezero v losko dolino preselil
<dz0ny> golobina ne pozira vec :D
<msev> chemist^,
<msev> zanč si sprašvou če se kdo spozna na modelarstvo
<msev> no tuki me maš
<Gregor3000> hmm kako prekinem download apt-get? iz neznanega razloga je slaba povezava 7 bit /s
<dz0ny> ctrl+d al c
<pitko> ti si pa hitr dz0ny :)
<pitko> hitej k google now
<dz0ny> pa cakam da se mi caj shladi
<dz0ny> pa sem neucakan uzdej
<pitko> hihi
<idioterna> ctrl-c valda
<idioterna> ctrl-d je end of file
<dz0ny> or destroy or sigkill
<lynxlynxlynx> sigkill je slaba ideja
<dz0ny> ja se terminal zraven zapres
<dz0ny> se strinjam :D
<Gregor3000> oRACLE!!! AAAARGH...
<Gregor3000> 485 B/s
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 mhm.. večkrat je low speed ali pa celo skensla download
<sasa84> dz0ny, važiči :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da je IMHO boljše kr deb  zdownloadat
<Gregor3000> a čl
<Gregor3000> a pol pa z dkms?
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 pol pa dpkg -i virtualbox.deb :)
<idioterna> ctrl-|
<idioterna> je kill
<pitko> saša kej novga?
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej, če tale bubuntu podpira alternativne downloaderje
<lynxlynxlynx> aria se recimo zna sama paralelizirat
<lynxlynxlynx> On the debian-devel-announce mailing list, Neil McGovern has announced that Valve is offering all Debian developers a free subscription to all past and future Valve-produced games on SteamOS.
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> ce ni GPL, why would anyone bother?
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ljudi to ne zanima zarad prepakiranja
<lynxlynxlynx> igre duh
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.bicikel.com/novice/10208/sonce_mocnejse_od_raphinega_dresa_in_froomove_koze.html       :)))
<Pepelka> Sonce močnejše od Raphinega dresa in Froomove kože | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka> »Christopher Froome je pred dnevi za L'Equipe potrdil, da se na novo sezono pripravlja kar v Južni Afriki, a obenem so zdaj iz tam prišla zanimiva fotografija.«
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/ojIsLUA.gif
<zdobersek> hva to
<zdobersek> 'oddal nepopolno vlogo za prijavo s.p.'
<Gregor3000> eh isti jajc  can not connect to virtual whatever.... sej lahko pa kar direktno v vboxu zaženem čeprav to ni čisto isto. meh dost bo za danes bom raje še jutri poskusil.
<zdobersek> up yours
<Gregor3000> kja pa je bilo nepopolno?
<Gregor3000> kaj
<zdobersek> nimam blage
<upd> $req['nonce'] = $mt[1].substr($mt[0], 2, 6); a ta nonce je prov output ? echo $req; mi izpiše nonce=1390508627897064
<zdobersek> upd: PHP?
<upd> ja eno kodo v c# pretvarjam pa mi ne gre
<zdobersek> ohjej
<zdobersek> :>
<chemist^> idioterna, se vedno mi pise not-associated ko dam iwconfig
<chemist^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6804891/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<chemist^> anyone? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> jst uporabljam wicd, tako da bi v takem primeru wicd-cli
<chemist^> to je za terminal app?
<upd> ja kaj ti pa ifup wlan0 izpiše
<chemist^> caki
<chemist^> instalira lih neki
<upd> ja sicer pa dmesg pa vidiš kaj se dogaja z ifup wlan0
<chemist^> nic ne izpise
<chemist^> lynxlynxlynx, torej instaliram wicd-cli?
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj?
<dz0ny> chemist^: kaj pa mas
<dz0ny> zakaj bi neki tretjega namescal
<dz0ny> k mas zihr ze vse gor
<chemist^> ubuntu-server
<chemist^> 12.04
<chemist^> lts
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> hehe
<chemist^> =)
<dz0ny> em netctl bi predlagal
<dz0ny> sam to ne dela na ubuntu
<chemist^> a zdej sm ze ta wicd inst.
<chemist^> bom probal da vidim ce rata
<chemist^> kko zdej s tem lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> ja probi, ne
<chemist^> ne najde mi noben wifi
<yang> chemist^: iwlist scan
<yang> wlan interface mora bit enablan prej
<chemist^> enable-an z ifconfig ?
<chemist^> yang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6805123/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<yang> ifconfig wlan0 up
<chemist^> to sm ze naredu
<yang> al pa ifup wlan0 ce ze imas interface definiran v /etc/netwrok/interfaces
<dz0ny> kaj pa mas od wlan
<dz0ny> kero kartico
<yang> potem ko ga vidis v "ifconfig" lahko napises "iwlist scan"
<dz0ny> k ene rabijo en blob
<chemist^> alfa awus036h se mi zdi
<dz0ny> da delajo
<dz0ny> mja
<chemist^> yang, ja, sej dela iwlist scan
<dz0ny> lshw al pa lspci rabmo
<yang> chemist^: nisem bral tvojga celotnega bloga za nazaj
<yang> ampak se mi zdi da si spraseval kako skeniras za omrezje
<dz0ny> chemist^: a pa ti najde kej?
<chemist^> ja seveda
<chemist^> sam newem kako se povezat gor
<chemist^> preko terminala :) nism tega nikoli delal
<chemist^> iwconfig ne prime ker je wpa2
<yang> kaj imas v /etc/network/interfaces
<lowkey> chemist^, iwconfig
<lowkey> chemist^, pa /sbin/wpa_supplicant
<lowkey> chemist^, v kolikor imas WPA/WPA2
<yang> o lowkey
<lowkey> re
<dz0ny> chemist^: here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wpa_supplicant
<dz0ny> pol pa se dhcpclient
<dz0ny> pozenes
<dz0ny> pa ti ip najde
<chemist^> auto wlan0
<chemist^> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<chemist^> 	wpa-essid router
<chemist^> 	wpa-psk password
<yang> lowkey: se ti je Deejay kej oglasil ?
<lowkey> nope
<lowkey> tudi nisem ga pretirano iskal .. ker sem bil busy
<chemist^> ce napisem sudo dhclient wlan0 samo caka neki...
<yang> wpa-ssid !
<chemist^> aaaa fak
<chemist^> ;DDDD
<chemist^> ja ma ce pogledas yang iwconfig vrze vn ime AP sam kao not associated
<lowkey> chemist^, da .. pomen, da te ne spusti gor oz. se ne povezes
<lowkey> chemist^, dej najprej poglej kje ta AP je .. na katerem kanalu in kaksen security ima nastavljen
<lowkey> chemist^, potem prenastavi wifi kartico na pravi kanal .. iwconfig <nic> channel X
<chemist^> lowkey, to sm ze vse naredu
<lowkey> chemist^, pa potem nastavi essid
<yang> wireless-mode Managed  ; wireless-channel X
<lowkey> chemist^, ce je WPA/WPA2 .. uporabi wpa-supllicant
<chemist^> fak kire komplikacije za en pofukan wireless nastimat
<lowkey> chemist^, se ti zdi?
<lowkey> pac wifi ni zate :)
<chemist^> tebi ne?
<lowkey> chemist^, ne ..
<chemist^> jok zate je
<chemist^> ;D
<lowkey> chemist^, men je tezko misko premikat :)
<lowkey> pa nikol ne vem kaj se dogaja ko neki kliknes :)
<chemist^> ma sj sploh miske ne morem uporabljat
<lowkey> chemist^, zakaj ne? nimas rok?
<chemist^> kaj mi bo miska
<lowkey> ali macka misko pojedla?
<chemist^> ce nimam desktopa
<chemist^> da ni tebi malo mozganckov pojedla ;)
<lowkey> chemist^, kje pa problem .. sej si lahko virtualni desktop pozenes
<chemist^> hmm
<chemist^> nism tolko v temu
<chemist^> da bi znal take stvari delat
<lowkey> chemist^, e vis ..
<lowkey> chemist^, v cemu pa si?
<lowkey> :)
<chemist^> lowkey, lahko bi uporabu ta svoj intelekt pa presodu glede na moja vprasanja, da nimam pojma o tem
<chemist^> ce bi imel, nebi spraseval tu za pomoc
<lowkey> chemist^, ej sorry .. nisem bral llogga za nazaj
<lowkey> pac tam enkrat sem se vkljucil v "debato"
<chemist^> jah pol kaj prcas neki brezveze :)
<chemist^> pomagaj mi rajsi
<chemist^> da nastimam ta jebeni wireless :D
<lowkey> ampak glede na to, da sem videl, da imas dvignjen 'mon0' device .. pomen da ze ves kaj delas!
<chemist^> ma to sm prej mel vklopljeno ja
<lowkey> drugace obstajajo tudi igrace, k so klik klik .. ala wifi pineapple mark iv ali pa v
<chemist^> sm uporabljal ze aircrack-ov paket pa se par podobnih, nikoli pa nism povezave vzpostavljal prek terminala
<chemist^> vsaj wpa ne
<chemist^> sej naceloma bi moralo delat glede na to da sm dal v interfaces
<chemist^> kj ne?
<lowkey> chemist^, kater disto imas?
<chemist^> ubuntu-server
<chemist^> 12.04
<lowkey> server z wifijem ..
<lowkey> kul
<chemist^> ja zakaj pa ne ;)
<chemist^> sej mam ze povezanega z 2mi karticami
<chemist^> da ni mogoce to krivo?
<lowkey> ne
<yang> ne, vsaka kartica ma svoj interfejs
<lowkey> chemist^, ce imas debian distro bi moralo biti trivialno
<chemist^> imam eth1 (kabel) - staticni ip, eth0 (kabel) - wifi router (za local access) in zdj bi se wlan0 mel za se povezat na wifi (dynamic ip)
<lowkey> pac v /etc/network/interfaces nameces .. auto wlan0 \n iface wlan0 inet dhcp \n wpa-ssid <ssidname> \n wpa-psk <psk>
<chemist^> ja sj to sm naredu
<lowkey> pa probas .. z ifup wlan0
<lowkey> in ifdown wlan0
<lowkey> to je to ..
<yang> ja drucga ni
<chemist^> mogoce je signal preslab...kaj jz vme
<chemist^> in zkj ko dam sudo ifup wlan0
<yang> a sosedu krades wifi ?
<chemist^> stoji tam
<chemist^> in se ne premika
<lowkey> chemist^, aja, bos pa imel problem .. imas preko ostalih NIC-ov nastavljen gateway oz. prevzeti prehod .. ker verjetno ti ga bo tudi DHCP prek wifija dal ..
<chemist^> yang, zakaj bi sosedu kradu wifi?
<yang> chemist^: ce mas slab signal
<lowkey> pol bos pa imel mal stale .. ampak to je sele na L3 nivoju ..
<chemist^> yang, je na drugem koncu bajte router
<chemist^> lowkey, torej, ce bi disable-al tisti interface ki mi daje internet
<chemist^> bi mogoce bla resitev?
<lowkey> chemist^, ne ..
<chemist^> ;) hudo
<yang> chemist^: za ubuntu naceloma ne bi smelo biti problema z proprietary driverji, se pa na free distribucijah rado dogaja, da ni supporta za wi-fi se
<lowkey> chemist^, najprej resi, da da se ti na wifi poveze
<lowkey> yang, ce ma alfo .. mora delat
<chemist^> yang, ni sans
<chemist^> na vseh distribucijah
<chemist^> mi je delala kot mora
<chemist^> sm restartal server, bomo vidli zdj ko pride k sebi
<yang> ja hehe, linux ni ravno windows, da bi moral restartat, da vidis ce bo potem uspelo
<chemist^> lol
<chemist^> sm prej tudi neki druzga delal
<chemist^> pa da nebi kj motlo kasn proces odvec
<yang> a se iz drugega sistema lahko povezes na ta wifi node ?
<chemist^> ja
<chemist^> tudi s telefonom lahko
<yang> probaj dodati "iface wlan0 inet dhcp"
<yang> ce imas dhcp vklopljen
<chemist^> ze imam to
<yang> kaj pa dobis v /var/log/syslog ?
<yang> neki errorji morjo bit
<chemist^> heh
<chemist^> zdj ki sm disable-al
<chemist^> eth1
<chemist^> je primlo... lowkey
<lowkey> k .. now let;s drink to this
<upd> a ima kdo čas eno php kodo probat zame ? :)
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-24
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] More Themeing Options Added to LightDM GTK+ Greeter  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/WK84NR7XFOk/themeing-options-added-lightdm-gtk-greeter
<LorD_DDooM> S kolesom, pa še zmer prvi v službi...ow yeah.
<idioterna> mhm
<sasa84> jutrooo miškice ;)
<napsy> huh
<napsy> moj post je prsu na hacker news :P
<napsy> pa damn, vidim da je enkrat vmes server odletel :/
<napsy> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7109090
<Pepelka> Confession From a Go Programmer | Hacker News
<sasa84> jutlo CrazyLemon :)
<sasa84> pr nas je sneg... pr vas? :)
<yang> heh https://encyclopediadramatica.es/Feminist_Software_Foundation
<Pepelka> Feminist Software Foundation - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Pepelka> »In lulz we trust«
<yang> sasa84: tut tukaj, sem ze avto prestavil iz enga konca na drucga
<sasa84> huh
<sasa84> je dns za v lj...al raj jutr dop.? :)
<CrazyLemon> jutRo sasa84 :)
<yang> sasa84: bols cez kak teden
<yang> ko neha snezit
<sasa84> morm it jutr ;)
<zdobersek> sasa84: I NEED KOFFEETS
<sasa84> zdobersek, ne govor...jst tu!!!
<sasa84> tud*
<zdobersek> sasa84: kdo bo kuhal? :>
<sasa84> zdobersek, tvoj plejs al moj plejs? :P
<sasa84> no, bom Å¡la jst ;)
<zdobersek> moram mal pospravit ...
<zdobersek> sasa84: mislu sem ksno tretjo osebo, ampak ok!
<zdobersek> lahko jst popoldne
<sasa84> vela ;)
<sasa84> zdobersek, od CrazyLemon ne pričakuj kofeta :\
<CrazyLemon> true that
<yang> sam snops
<CrazyLemon> če želita kakat vam dam donat mg... bolj zdrav
<sasa84> ah CrazyLemon ...
<zdobersek> ConstipatedLemon?
<yang> sasa84: jst grem danes v mesto z avtobusom, idioterna pa verjetno komaj caka da bo lahko sel z biciklom
<sasa84> yang, idioterna zdej razmišla, al če it s specialko al gorcem :)
<yang> sasa84: drgac pa ce gres v center ali BTC lahko pustis avto v garazi in te ne skrbi koliko snega bo zapadlo, samo mal bos mela problem vozit ce bo zasnezena avtocesta
<yang> drgac pa kr ketne gor od rakeka do lj pa je !
<sasa84> sej mi ni panike vozt v snegu... sam problem je, ker kšn zdrsne na avtocesti ipd :)
<sasa84> pa v lj je cela panika, če mal zapade :)
<sasa84> slabš so sam še primorci :)
<yang> ja tukaj je to prvi sneg letos
<sasa84> sej dns je kao konc s snegom
<sasa84> -itak bom bla par dni tam...pa d mi ne bo treba avta pucat :P
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem Å¡el danes skolesom... fun fun fun
<yang> dans je sele zacel snezit
<yang> kaksen zanic VoIP IVR majo tejle courierji
<yang> vse linije so trenutno zasedene (se pravi cakas v nedogled, dokler te ne vrze ven)
<yang> sam to ponavlja avtomat
<yang> no koncno...
<yang> 2x me je ven vrglo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nisem js tisti ki tok pije kavo :>
<zdobersek> ... pa se vedno rabis donat
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni konc.. naslednji teden bo spet :)
<sasa84> v pondelk/tork bom itak domov pršla :P
<zdobersek> \o/
<sasa84> joooj, zdobbie moj <3
<sasa84> bi mal Å¡trudla?
<zdobersek> sasa84: hah, seveda
<yang> sasa84: zdej samo se malo naletava
<sasa84> bom Å¡la jutr dopoldne... itak morm Å¡e nek narest doma :)
<sasa84> kle pr nas Å¡e zmer pada
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<sasa84> ver iz da veda? :o
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny broke it
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> jabuk .vreme
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 1°C @24.01.2014 11:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93%
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184962,14.521643
<jabuk> Ljubljana: 0.36°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:32:23, Sončni zahod: 15:55:49
<sasa84> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1625704_10202509113742991_2008041167_n.jpg
<sasa84> jabuk .vreme rakek
<sasa84> zbudi se!!
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 0.2°C @24.01.2014 11:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96% Veter: severovzhodnik 2.5 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.8131644,14.3171319
<jabuk> Rakek: 0.56°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:32:34, Sončni zahod: 15:57:14
<sasa84> hm...
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon... a kej prevajaš?
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 5.8°C @24.01.2014 11:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% Veter: vzhodnik 3.9 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<jabuk> Ankaran: 5.70°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:34:10, Sončni zahod: 16:00:21
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope :)
<sasa84> lumpi
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj pa je za prevajat? :)
<sasa84> recepti :P
<CrazyLemon> www.kulinarika.net
<CrazyLemon> slovenski recepti
<CrazyLemon> my work is done
<sasa84> bohvi kaj...sej je bla novička, d bi himalajska koza rada, d jo naskočiš ;)
<CrazyLemon> lp :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, karmo maš porazno...gremo prevajat :P
<sasa84> mal mn igrc, pa mal več prevajanja ;)
<sasa84> ajmo!
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Unity 7 To Get New Window Decorations With Anti-Aliased Corners [Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/boayZ2Ke-5Q/unity-7-to-get-new-window-decorations.html
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bom prevajal ko napišeš kateri paketi so prednosti.. do takrat pa ne :)
<CrazyLemon> prednostni*
<sasa84> dj ne bit tok tečn...sej točno veš, da gremo po vrsti
<CrazyLemon> to ni res..po vrsti se gre ko je ubuntu core preveden in imaš preveč časa
<dz0ny> someone want's to be a boss
<sasa84> oj dz0ny :)
<pitko> dan
<dz0ny> dan
<pitko> sneži...
<sasa84> dz0ny, pr nas Å¡e zmer pada
<sasa84> pitonko ;)
<idioterna> pr ns tudi
<sasa84> a kej prevajaš? ;)
<pitko> kva se kej sploh prevaja zdej
<pitko> nimam tut cajta nobenga
<pitko> faks ...
<pitko> :)
<sasa84> lej pitko ...če bi bil fax, bi mel narjen več kt 1 izpit! presneta ušesa :P
<pitko> cc :D čak mam nasleden teden še 2
<pitko> pa mato čakam
<sasa84> no, nej ti bo ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ponkolan: wireless ne deluje - ubuntu 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41336/#p41336
<upd> waw no 2cm snega pa že 2x elektrike zmanjkalo
<pitko> :D
<pitko> lol?
<upd> aa no 3x zdej :)
<upd> pol pa programiraj pa shranjuj na 2 minuti :)
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> prenosnik doh
<pitko> veš kva je najhuj pišeš izpit iz porgrameranja pa se jim sesuva sistem pa je tut lepo če ne shraneš ne :)
<pitko> in zgubiš pol kode
<upd> ja prenosnik je premajhen, pa tud nič mi ne koristi če ni interneta :)
<dz0ny> edge je vedno in povsod :D
<upd> pa res ne vem kako jim uspe naredit tv da se vsakič prižge ko pride štrom nazaj
<dz0ny> moderen tv
<upd> haha :)
<upd> glasbeni stolp tud poka 2 minuti use cdjke prevrti 3x
<upd> uro pa tak nastaviš, pa zmanka štroma pa še 1x :)
<dz0ny> dobr da nimaš kakšnega porniča v dvd komponenti
<dz0ny> te ni doma
<dz0ny> Å¡troma zmanjka
<dz0ny> pol se pa kričanje sliš po bajti :D
<sasa84> mami pride domov...
<sasa84> :D
<upd> haha ja bi bilo zabavno :D
<upd> use bom izklopil za čez zimo pa bo mir :)
<upd> vse*
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/ZaigIYy.jpg
<chemist^> ola
<napsy> dan
<chemist^> kako smo
<napsy> delavno zaenkrat :)
<chemist^> je zacela burja sekat tle, ni za bit zunaj ;)
<napsy> zadn cas :
<napsy> :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: lih sem skuhal
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Enable AMD Radeon Dynamic Power Management (DPM)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/BhfUfieeUmw/how-to-enable-amd-radeon-dynamic-power.html
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Enable AMD Radeon Dynamic Power Management (DPM) In Ubuntu 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/BhfUfieeUmw/how-to-enable-amd-radeon-dynamic-power.html
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] New Pop-Over Dialogs Heading to GNOME Apps  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VbEtgH3dGo0/gnome-gtk-3-pop-overs
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sveder: Re: Hitrost ventilatorjev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41337/#p41337
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Hitrost ventilatorjev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41338/#p41338
<chemist^> ma kaj to vsakic ko zalepi kdo post na forumu
<chemist^> pepelka izpise?
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> en spamer more vedno zivet
<Sky[x]> ni ziveti brez spamerjov :D
<chemist^> ;)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb viva la france
<jabuk> "Zeg 'ns Aaa" Viva la France (TV Episode 2009)
<jabuk> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1448749/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2293138/?ref_=fn_al_tt_4
<Pepelka> Vive la France (2013) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Michaël Youn. With José Garcia, Michaël Youn, Isabelle Funaro, Ary Abittan. Muzafar and Feruz are two good-hearted shepherds from Taboulistan... a tiny country in Central Asia that no one has ever heard of. In order to bring his country into the international limelight, the son of the Tabouli president decides to try terror "advertising" and entrusts the two shepherds, more naive than evil, with the mission of a lifetime: destroying 
<idioterna> taboulistan :)
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<idioterna> to se slis k slovenija
<CrazyLemon> no..razn central asia dela :)
<chemist^> kaj pozna kdo se kasen nacin kako dobit od nekoga IP preko fb chat-a al skype-a razen z netstat?
<chemist^> ki tam pa res nevem kaj je kaj ;)
<zdobersek> 5.7
<zdobersek> hihihihihi
<zdobersek> chemist^: /msg NSAbot
<chemist^> lol
<chemist^> ti in tvoj NSA
<chemist^> kaj si ga drkas doma na njihov poster? ;DD
<zdobersek> pot calling kettle black
<CrazyLemon> am.. a ne gre skype prek nodeov in ne direkt ?
<idioterna> http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=1390604399000&sid=1&iid=8201b96db60ea3ccc26c53a4487c5492
<Pepelka> Apps Status Dashboard
<Pepelka> »Google Apps Status Dashboard enables users and businesses to monitor the status of individual Google Apps services. Users of Google Apps can now view the status of individual services such as Gmail, Google Calendar, Google Talk, Google Docs, Google Sites and Google Video for businesses. Administrators of Google Apps Premier Edition, Standard Edition, Partner and Education Edition can also view status of the Admin Control Panel.«
<CrazyLemon> Gmail is temporarily unable to access your Contacts. You may experience issues while this persists.
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, ne, se da z netstat, samo vse une ip-je preverjat... mph
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ netstat -tupan |grep skype    ?
<chemist^> to misko
<chemist^> ;D
<chemist^> hvala
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ in ne izpiše nodea ampak ip clienta ?
<chemist^> nevem, nism se probal
<chemist^> ampak zdej mi vsaj izpise katera aplikacija uporablja kero povezavo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2014/01/street_view.aspx
<Pepelka> Street View: kako najti fotografijo svoje ulice in hiše | Računalništvo - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> wohoo
<Pepelka> »Google bo v četrtek najverjetneje predstavil storitev Street View za Slovenijo. Preberite, kako si boste lahko ogledali 360-stopinjske fotografije svoje ulice in hiše.«
<skymobile> lp
<skymobile> ej a ma kdo ksn live system da ti kaze nginx errorje za.domene in podobno?
<dz0ny> skymobile: m what?
<dz0ny> idioterna: men gmail dela
<lynxlynxlynx> service outage
<skymobile> dz0ny: rad bi ves cas videl ce so serverji online, ce delajo LAMP procesi itd..
<skymobile> pa da si magar dam na drug ekran
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status&ts=1390592606229
<Pepelka> Apps Status Dashboard
<Pepelka> »Google Apps Status Dashboard enables users and businesses to monitor the status of individual Google Apps services. Users of Google Apps can now view the status of individual services such as Gmail, Google Calendar, Google Talk, Google Docs, Google Sites and Google Video for businesses. Administrators of Google Apps Premier Edition, Standard Edition, Partner and Education Edition can also view status of the Admin Control Panel.«
<idioterna> dz0ny: js ne vem, k ga ne uporablam
<dz0ny> em mas pingdom
<chemist^> haha
<chemist^> ta google street je mene slikal ;D
<idioterna> chemist^: urlpls
<chemist^> v lj
<dz0ny> mas pol newrelic
<dz0ny> mas uptime app
<lynxlynxlynx> monit?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> tud
<skymobile> aha munij tud ja
<chemist^> idioterna, hmm newem
<chemist^> na askercevi sm bil
<lynxlynxlynx> pa a je blo neki s kaktusi? :)
<skymobile> idioterna: men tud gmail ne dela
<skymobile> mogoce bi kar en tv kupu pa da mi to skos gor kaze pa mir
<CrazyLemon> cacti ?
<idioterna> js ne uporablam gmaila
<idioterna> zemanta ga sicer
<skymobile> na zemanti sem bil pa ene 2tedna nazaj pa v tork na dlabs
<CrazyLemon> tudi g+ en mal Å¡teka
<skymobile> munin bi bla se najboljsa opcija
<skymobile> pa se php error graf notr dam pa slave ce so kej v lagu :)
<skymobile> ej idioterna a uporabljas kej sql safe update/delete mode ?
<skymobile> da ne mores  brez where pogoja pognat dwlete/uodate
<skymobile> update
<idioterna> skymobile: ne
<idioterna> skymobile: why would i? :)
<idioterna> a zgledam tak k da od racunalnika zahtevam stvari k jih ne mislim resno? :)
<skymobile> pac k nikol noces kaj takega pognat al pa da ti ksn php kaj takega pozene hehe
<idioterna> ja dunno js kr dostkrat to pocnem,
<idioterna> sam ne ponesrec
<skymobile> ti ja sam ce bi pa zelel da en php app tega ne naredi nikoli,ce bi pa ze zelel pa sklopis ta mode in zazenes na roke
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> novo
<idioterna> http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status&ts=1390591239927
<Pepelka> Apps Status Dashboard
<Pepelka> »Google Apps Status Dashboard enables users and businesses to monitor the status of individual Google Apps services. Users of Google Apps can now view the status of individual services such as Gmail, Google Calendar, Google Talk, Google Docs, Google Sites and Google Video for businesses. Administrators of Google Apps Premier Edition, Standard Edition, Partner and Education Edition can also view status of the Admin Control Panel.«
<CrazyLemon> vse je Å¡lo po gobe
<zdobersek> vse
<dz0ny> apokalipsa?
<idioterna> apocalypse now
<CrazyLemon> cistilka :/
<idioterna> toj pa kr huda cistilka
<dz0ny> NSA
<CrazyLemon> jah..prava cistilka.. ni povrsna
<dz0ny> proxy crknu
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/995067_491004544342238_1246715050_n.jpg
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1531769_647862148610347_148883450_n.jpg
<yang> http://www.oddee.com/item_98838.aspx?utm_source=knowd.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=the-20-most-horrifying-sports-faces
<Pepelka> 20 Funniest Sports Faces - ODDEE
<Pepelka> »While athletes are in motion trying to win the game, photographers are making a living out of the most unflattering photos they can get.«
<yang> hehe se dobr da mam FB, drgac ne bi bil na tekocem z bedarijami
<CrazyLemon> .imdb dallas buyers club
<jabuk> Dallas Buyers Club (2013) 117 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.1/10 (21,754 glasov) MT: 84/100
<jabuk> In 1985 Dallas, electrician and hustler Ron Woodroof works around the system to help AIDS patients get the medication they need after he is himself diagnosed with the disease.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3322325273/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0790636/
<napsy_> vecer
<sasa84_> folk, kjer ej kul extension za firefox... nek tazga, d napišeš proxy
<sasa84_> ?
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-25
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Elementary To Take Over Shotwell Development  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/1_Kin2YZRoc/elementary-take-shotwell-development
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] FRC: Re: Iceweasel na Ubuntu 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41339/#p41339
<anny-> dan
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> long time
<anny-> jap
<anny-> life is crazy
<idioterna> tell me about it
<yang> o anny-
<idioterna> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1944625487/omni-move-naturally-in-your-favorite-game
<Pepelka> Omni: Move Naturally in Your Favorite Game by Virtuix — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »The Omni enables you to move naturally and freely in virtual worlds. Get fully immersed in your favorite game!«
<idioterna> ce kdo hoce ratat fit
<yang> idioterna: haha a se ni bolje pridruzit kar al kajdi mas se malo vec akcije
 * anny- dviguje uteži
<anny-> to je res za nerde s piščančjimi nogicami
<idioterna> problem je sam k ni tezko v klanc laufat
<anny-> bodo opravili v verziji 2.0
<yang> idioterna: eno tako napravo morjo narest se za cybersex
<yang> tko kt v demolition man
<idioterna> sej ze delajo gynoide
<idioterna> sam pac neki casa bo se predn zrihtajo tko da se ne slis hidravlike pa tega
<idioterna> k je verjetn kr turnoff
<yang> bos lahko z avatarji seksal potem
<idioterna> mhm
<anny-> mislim da bo cyber sex prej v virtualni kot fizični obliki
<anny-> uspelo mi je namestiti MS Office 2007 in Picasso
<anny-> ta sistem je fajn...vsak dan zveš kaj novega
<idioterna> hehe
<anny-> PlayOnLinux
<anny-> zakaj mi ni nihče povedal, da to obstaja? :)))
<idioterna> nismo vedl
<idioterna> anny-: kaj sploh je to?
<idioterna> aha vidm
<anny-> simulator windows okolja
<anny-> ki dela celo za igre
<idioterna> sam zakaj ne bi pol kar windows kupu?
<anny-> opa, beri drobni tisk
<anny-> aplikacije delajo tam z 90%
<idioterna> mislim, ce bi si zelel windows okolje, bi si verjetno omislil windows :)
<anny-> žal noobi včasih rabijo kaj z .exe končnico
<anny-> in konfiguracija je preveč zahtevna
<idioterna> ja, ampak saj ni razloga, da taki ne bi uporabljali windows
<anny-> isti problem, kot ga imajo tvoji stari starši (ali od suni)
<idioterna> od mojih otrok stari starsi, ja
<idioterna> saj oni uporabljajo windows :)
<anny-> ko želijo, da se jim dokument odpre tak, kot so ga dobili po pošti
<anny-> tebi se ne zdi, a kompatibilnost je velik problem
<idioterna> ja, ampak je vedno manjsi
<idioterna> microsoft je vojno ze izgubil
<anny-> no, s tem se pa strinjam
<dz0ny> nonsense
<dz0ny> 10bn dobicka so mel z office
<idioterna> tako da naj kar uporabljajo windows, ce jih potrebujejo
<idioterna> dz0ny: to nicesar ne spremeni
<anny-> v enem online tečaju so nam dali za študirat članek s podobno vsebino
<idioterna> office ni slab produkt
<idioterna> samo odprte standarde mora podpreti do konca
<idioterna> to jih bo pa itak kmalu
<anny-> zaprta plačljiva koda je out
<idioterna> aja v to nisem preprican no
<dz0ny> hm zakaj nimamo html based editorja
<dz0ny> pa si takoj odprt
<anny-> http://blogs.hbr.org/2012/08/how-microsoft-and-netflix-lost/
<Pepelka> How Microsoft and Netflix Lost their Way - Boris Groysberg and Michael Slind - Harvard Business Review
<Pepelka> »They should have talked better, not more.«
<idioterna> dz0ny: sej mamo
<idioterna> dz0ny: google docs delajo tko
<anny-> google docs so najbolj osnovno od osnovnega
<idioterna> anny-: js placam okol 2500 ojro na leto za autocad subscription pa okol 600 na leto za adobe subscription
<idioterna> ja, ampak so dovolj dobri za veliko vecino uporabnikov
<anny-> to je druga Å¡torijo
<anny-> zame ne
<idioterna> kaj pa manjka?
<anny-> sky drive pa direkt napeljuje k nakupi MO
<anny-> idioterna - kompleksnejša orodja za oblikovanje
<idioterna> ja samo office ni namenjen oblikovanju
<idioterna> sicer jaz ne bi placeval 600 na leto za photoshop+indesign+illustrator
<idioterna> no pa fino je da se lightroom zraven pride
<anny-> povej to študentom, ki se mučijo z oblikovanjem tako simpel stvari, kot je diplomska naloga
<idioterna> ja ampak diplomska naloga ni stvar offica
<idioterna> to da je izvedljivo v officu ne pove nicesar o tem kaksen prekleto mazohisticen podvig je diplomo spravit v zeljeno obliko v wordu
<idioterna> al pa v libreoffice, saj ni tako dalec zadaj
<anny-> no smo že blizu
<idioterna> ljudi bi morali nauciti lociti vsebino od oblike, ne pa tlacit skupaj
<idioterna> postavitev za tisk je cist druga panoga kot pisanje diplome
<anny-> misliš, da en študentek uporablja indesign
<idioterna> ne
<anny-> ali scribus
<idioterna> se vec, mislim, da ga ne bi smel
<idioterna> mislim, da bi moral diplomo oddat elektronsko
<anny-> predlagaj rešitev
<idioterna> priprava za tisk, ce jo zeli kdo natisniti, naj ne bo del tega
<anny-> saj jo že....na CD-ju kot so mi povedali :)
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> jo
<anny-> lol
<idioterna> ampak zraven morajo se par kil mrtvih dreves
<idioterna> za jankovica, ker ne zna uporabljat racunalnika.
<anny-> v času elektronske pošte še vedno na prastarem nosilcu
<anny-> novi kompi nimajo niti CD/DVD pekača
<idioterna> hvala bogu
<idioterna> to so same smeti
<LorD_DDooM> Na CDju mora biti v formatu .pdf, abstract pa v .doc/.txt
<anny-> da ga pejstnejo na cobiss
<LorD_DDooM> mhm
<idioterna> js bi sprintu, skeniru, dal jpg v .doc in to dal not na cd
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> .bmpo
<idioterna> .bmp even
<idioterna> da bi zasedl 300 mega
<dz0ny> http://webodf.org/
<Pepelka> WebODF
<LorD_DDooM> Nam sicer niso težil s CDjem, sem pa moral poslal pdf  knjižnjičarki
<idioterna> hm da vidm kako to dela
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: a fri?
<LorD_DDooM> NTF
<anny-> frendica pripovedovala, kako so ob renovaciji knjižnice na eni od fakulted odpeljali kontejner starih diplomskih
<anny-> nekdo je kar fajn zaslužu s starim papirjem
<anny-> idioterna
<anny-> http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifestyle/the-future-earth.html
<Pepelka> The Future of Earth
<Pepelka> »The Future Of Earth: What will happen over the next trillion years?«
<idioterna> anny-: ta je kr nice ja, ceprov js svoj navdih crpam iz tega: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_far_future
<Pepelka> Timeline of the far future - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> 10^10^120 = High estimate for the time for the Universe to reach its final energy state.
<idioterna> wow dz0ny
<idioterna> to pa deluje
<idioterna> dz0ny: http://www.hehe.si/test.html
<Pepelka> hehe d.o.o.
<idioterna> dz0ny: a mi nardis screenshot tega pls?
<idioterna> dz0ny: pa ce bos kdaj novincom rabu kul git resource pokazat, http://pypix.com/tools-and-tips/pro-git-workflow/
<Pepelka> Pro Git Workflow | Pypix
<Pepelka> »In this article, we're not going to review the basics of source control management. What we are going to cover is how to use git like a pro.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/news-in-english/croatian-investigation-why-is-burek-so-popular-in-slovenia/328176
<Pepelka> Croatian investigation: Why is burek so popular in Slovenia? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Well, to be precise: lately the Croatian and Serbs are posing the question, while the Slovenian anthropologist Jernej Mlekuž is looking for an answer. He is trying to find the reason the Slovenian ...«
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdlqtcL5WVc
<Pepelka> Ali En - Sirni Mesni (Burek) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ali En, singer from Slovenia, sings about Burek«
<idioterna> najboljsa glasbena produkcija
<anny-> burek je v resnici kar v redu hrana
<anny-> če ima malo manj maščobe
<idioterna> men je vsec da mamo vecplastno kulturo
<idioterna> iz listnatega testa.
<anny-> idioterna - vlečenega
<idioterna> kok pojma nimam :)
<idioterna> sam js zavracam to sodobno kulturo bureka z miklosiceve
<idioterna> treba je jit do telekoma
<idioterna> do ejup d.o.o. okrepcevalnica olimpija
<idioterna> na prazakovi
<idioterna> matr je lep dan
<yang> idioterna: jaz ze od nekdaj hodim v olimpijo
<yang> na pizza burek
<idioterna> vids, ti si pravi konzervativc, tko kot js
<yang> hehe
<yang> vcas ko je bil se prejsnji lastnik burekdzinice je poznal oceta pa je senkal burek
<yang> btw. sem probal kebab na miklosicevi in je prav zanic, mislim da je v glavnem zelatina not v mesu
<yang> kle v BS3 je super kebab
<yang> pa tut burek je super, k ga tip sam nardi
<yang> pac ni neka masovna produkcija tko kt v centru
<napsy__> dan
<idioterna> o
 * zdobersek pricara salcko za sasa84
<napsy_> ze kdo gledu film Her?
<napsy_> sm se spomnu nanj ko je en omenju nek cybersex
<idioterna> http://f3.thejournal.ie/media/2013/12/a3qu2p_4.jpg
<napsy_> haiku?
<idioterna> niti ne
<idioterna> old lady kid
<napsy_> hah, zdj ko reces :)
<dz0ny> idioterna: hm kako slikco?
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek, kok si ti zlatkan!!!
<sasa84> jst bi pa kej sladkega :\
<zdobersek> sasa84: zal, danes nimam nicesar :/
<idioterna> dz0ny: screenshot od http://www.hehe.si/test.html
<Pepelka> hehe d.o.o.
<idioterna> to je un webodf
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> hm men se zdi kr ok http://imgur.com/Abs76Ut
<Pepelka> imgur: the simple image sharer
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<dz0ny> sam ne vem zakaj je modro :D
<idioterna> v css je tko nastavlen
<idioterna> no pr men zgleda drugac k mam taprave fonte
<dz0ny> pa odt je eno napako javu
<dz0ny> generično
<sasa84> ah ja....
<orion1111> .
<CrazyLemon> ..
<Tadej_> CrazyLemon: si sel en krog z TG ekipo? :)
<CrazyLemon> tadej: bi šel če bi bila TG ekipa :)
<tadej> :)
<dz0ny> .@...'
<dz0ny>   .@...|
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti ustvarjas?:)
<dz0ny>     .@...:
<dz0ny> a ni ocitno
<dz0ny> testiram ce se polz premika po ircu
<polz> nikdar!
<polz> jaz sem tu mrtev kot hlod.
<CrazyLemon> lurker he is :)
<polz> ko sem bil manjsi, sem bil hydralisk!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolk je snega na obali?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek: 15-20 cm
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pics or that ain't true
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek: zal je desktop offline tko da nimam kam uploadat.. ne da se mi pa rihtat dropboxa na telefonu
<zdobersek> mmmkay
<napsy_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WxhkUGbxeQ
<Pepelka> Shopping For Groceries Like You're Not Single - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Supermarkets make it simple to buy groceries for your entire family, and sad if you don't have one. Luckily this handy guide provides some useful advice for ...«
<CrazyLemon> !g goya
<Pepelka> Francisco de Goya y Lucientes - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francisco_de_Goya_y_Lucientes
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<zdobersek> film?
<CrazyLemon> kanal a?
<zdobersek> ???
<CrazyLemon> ?!?
<zdobersek> !?!
<CrazyLemon> why are you so agressive
<zdobersek> why are you so obsessive
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a bo film o goyi?
<zdobersek> je ze bil posnet
<zdobersek> goyeve prikazni
<sasa84> vem, da jih ne ene par
<sasa84> a bo na kanalu a kej?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84: zakaj bi bil film o cudni kumari
<CrazyLemon> makes no sense
<zdobersek> what
<zdobersek> wut
<zdobersek> wat
<CrazyLemon> !g japanese goya
<sasa84> zdobersek, dej mal pouči CrazyLemon
<Pepelka> Momordica charantia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Momordica_charantia
<jabuk> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/558/901/519.gif
<sasa84> oooo LorD_DDooM :)
<LorD_DDooM_> 'sup sasa84 kaj dogaja
<sasa84> bo bo ;)
<sasa84> ti? kaj kej počneš? :)
<LorD_DDooM> čajčka kuham, poj pa kak film pogledat
<sasa84> ooo, najs ;)
<Sky[x]> http://www.bolha.com/racunalnistvo/ostalo-racunalnistvo/sistem-za-rudarjenje-kriptografskih-valut-56-mh-s-btc-ltc-1291755083.html?aclct=1390477807&kw=hd+6970
<Pepelka> Sistem za rudarjenje kriptografskih valut (5,6 MH/s) BTC/LTC :: bolha.com
<Pepelka> »Namen uporabe: Rudarjenje Scrypt (Scrypt-Jane) kriptografskih valut kot so Litecoin, Feathercoin, Worldcoin,... Kalkulator«
<zdobersek> 5.6MH/s
<zdobersek> hihi
<zdobersek> pa ne oglasuje podpore za dogecoin
<zdobersek> much mistake
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: True Detective poglej
<zdobersek> na IMDBju >9.4
<orion1111> katere porte naj odprem na ruterju, da me ne bo ven vetalo pri ircu?
<orion1111> na vsake tulk časa mi prekine povezavo
<orion1111> .
<CrazyLemon> orion1111: ne rabiš nobenega odpret
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek: bom no.. ko b
<CrazyLemon> bo desktop online again
<R33D3M33R> igričarji, kje ste? :)
<CrazyLemon> offline :/
<Sky[x]> orion1111, timeout si nastavi na vec ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: play via phone?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek: steam phone?
<CrazyLemon> i'm not allowed to talk about that
<zdobersek> idea noted/
<zdobersek> noted.
<CrazyLemon> !g radio terminal live
<Pepelka> Radio Terminal - - Listen Online - TuneIn http://tunein.com/radio/Radio-Terminal-s164797/
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> .sc Kevin Drew "Good Sex"
<jabuk> Kevin Drew "Good Sex"(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/artsandcrafts/kevin-drew-good-sex ♥1,148 ▶100,947
<CrazyLemon> pravkar bil na rt :)
<CrazyLemon> "pravkar"
<napsy_> rt?
<sasa84> rt?!
<sasa84> R33D3M33R, a kej prevajamo? :P
<napsy_> ah ja
<napsy_> .sc rock
<jabuk> Jingle Bell Rock - Bobby Helms(2 minuti) http://soundcloud.com/bemos-christmas-hits/1-20-jingle-bell-rock ♥3,381 ▶1,483,778
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVnsAo0EJlU&list=PLhn06nO9nWAoLucU47UGs7lmFAQSerAy-
<Pepelka> Elemental - Nema Ga (2009) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »New single by Elemental (www.elemental.com.hr). Created over a 60 days period using classical paper collage technique, shot mainly in stop motion and a bit o...«
<sasa84> nema nema ;)
<yang> dobro besedilo
<R33D3M33R> sasa84: lahko marsikaj :P
<sasa84> LP čaka ;)
<R33D3M33R> ok ... torej nič ni za prevesti v ubuntuju pa bi prevajali še druge reči?
<yang> https://www.facebook.com/events/613909228646098/?fref=ts
<Pepelka> DIMITRI FROM PARIS//SUNce beat PreParty//Southport Weekender | Facebook
<yang> tole bo bomba
<zdobersek> CJELE http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2014/01/slovenci_glavni_akterji_v_najvecji_hrvaski_prevari.aspx
<Pepelka> Slovenci glavni akterji v največji hrvaški prevari | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Združba mladih 'podjetnikov' naj bi z oderuškimi prevarami na Hrvaškem prišla do 660 nepremičnin. Štirje z vrha odlično organizirane piramide, med njimi so trije Slovenci, so pobegnili v ZDA.«
<sasa84> zdobersek, da nisi bil ti kej vmes!
<R33D3M33R> sasa84: zdaj Å¡ele razumem kaj si hotela povedati ... :)
<R33D3M33R> torej tebe zanima, če jaz prevajam in se ne ponujaš, da bi pomagala pri prevajanju
<sasa84> tako tako R33D3M33R :)
<sasa84> zdej pa šibam pančkat ;)
<sasa84> lahkonočko ;)
<yang> http://www.replicant.us/2014/01/replicant-4-2-kicks-out/
<Pepelka> Replicant 4.2 kicks out! | Replicant project
<CrazyLemon> holy boobs zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> why didnt you say so
<zdobersek> boobs
<CrazyLemon> daaaaamn
<dz0ny> boobs where?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny: true detective
<dz0ny> kera scena
<dz0ny> zgleda da nism gledal kej dost pozorno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny: lol.. episode 2
<CrazyLemon> cant miss 'em
<CrazyLemon> !g alexandra daddario
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo alexandra daddario alexandra daddario
<dz0ny> a unk k je mal kinky
<dz0ny> k ga prveze na postlo
<dz0ny> sem mizu vmes :D
<CrazyLemon> "mal"
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> seveda si
<CrazyLemon> al si pa bil tko blizu zaslona
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-26
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sveder: Re: Hitrost ventilatorjev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41340/#p41340
<sasa84> hej hou v mišji rov :D
<LorD_DDooM> Jutro, danes je bila pa kratka pridiga? :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41341/#p41341
<napsy_> http://mytikker.com/
<napsy_> wtf
<Pepelka> Tikker
<Pepelka> »Tikker is a wrist watch that counts down your life from years to seconds, and motivates you to make the right choices. Tikker will be there to remind you to make most of your life, and most importantly, to be happy.«
<dz0ny> RMS quote of the day:
<dz0ny> "The only code that helps us and not our adversaries is copylefted
<dz0ny> code. Free software released under a pushover license is available
<dz0ny> for us to use, but available to our adversaries just as well."
<dz0ny> Oh, so for Stallman, anybody who does some non free code is an adversary.
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sure
<idioterna> sej fora je tocno v tem
<idioterna> da non-free code je ocitno NSA-controlled code
<idioterna> js se kr strinjam z njim
<dz0ny> ne to bolj Å¡iroko govori
<dz0ny> da ko ti enkrat napišeš non free kodo
<dz0ny> si izdajalc :D
<anny-> daan
<idioterna> o
<anny-> kuga zdaj dogaja
<idioterna> dz0ny: ja isto kot ce meso jes si morilec
<idioterna> anny-: sam da se uploada video
<idioterna> pa ti pokazemo!
<anny-> čakam!
<anny-> če ješ meso si morilec
<idioterna> it doesn't bother me
<dz0ny> če ješ zelenjavo pomagaš pri problemu globalnega segrevanja
<idioterna> ja to ni res, ane
<dz0ny> transport?
<idioterna> aja ker zivali same pridejo, sej res :)
<dz0ny> mhm :D
<idioterna> mislim energetska bilanca je dalec v prid veganstvu
<idioterna> pa moralni zadrzki glede trpljenja in kompleksnih zivcnih sistemov tudi
<dz0ny> ce sam gojis
<idioterna> tut ce mas industrijsko pridelano sojo
<idioterna> ker ce hoces met meso, potem moras industrijsko pridelat sojo, da jo futras zivalim, ki jih potem jes
<dz0ny> mi travnike kosimo
<dz0ny> mislim od kmetov ki travnike kosijo kupujemo meso
<anny-> rastline prav tako čutijo
<anny-> samo manj vidimo
<dz0ny> upam da ti je fikus ze kaj lepega povedal
<idioterna> ja ne mors zreducirat tega nase
<idioterna> mislm sej ni noben posameznik problematicn ker za nobenga posameznika ne rabis prehrambene industrije
<idioterna> anny-: www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_nCIWjh4Ok
<idioterna> huh
<idioterna> anny-: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_nCIWjh4Ok
<Pepelka> Model Rocket Launch - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Hero 3 Black @ 240fps«
<anny-> fikus govori vsak dan
<anny-> dobr ste to zrihtali!
<slax0r> ohaider!
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/nazaj-spakirat-padalo.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/nov-motor.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/starting-up.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/pristanek-s-padalom.jpg
<anny-> veliki fantki se igrajo!
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> otroke v resnici bolj sneg zanima
<anny-> so bili veseli?
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobersek> HEJ LIMONA
<CrazyLemon> sup zdobersek
<yang> idioterna: jst sem mel eno obdobje spuscanja takih raketk kot mulc na barju
<yang> je blo kr zabavno
<yang> ampak tok hitr odleti gor da sploh je ne vidis
<yang> ceprav jaz sem takrat svoje raketke ze delal pr modelarstvu
<yang> na K4 je bil plac
<yang> Mislim, da se je stacuni reklo "Mladi tehnik" kjer so to prodajali
<yang> te kit komplete
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj naj izberem?
<zdobersek> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2650124323/monitor-led-lcd-24-lg-24en43ts-24en43ts-b
<Pepelka> Monitor LED LCD 24" LG 24EN43TS (24EN43TS-B) - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Visoko kakovosten monitor z LED tehnologijo priznanega proizvajalca LG ponuja diagonalo 24" (60,9 cm), Full HD ločljivost 1920 x 1080 ter razmerje stranic 16:9. + VGA, DVI priključka!«
<zdobersek> vs. http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2650128125/monitor-led-lcd-samsung-s24c300h-ls24c300hs-en
<Pepelka> Monitor LED LCD Samsung S24C300H (LS24C300HS/EN) - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Samsung S24C300H je kakovosten LED LCD monitor velikosti 61 cm (24"), ki ga odlikuje napredna tehnologija, visoka kakovost slike in elegantna oblika. Zaslon prikazuje sliko Full HD ločljivosti 1920 × 1080 točk, format zaslona je 16:9, odzivni čas znaša 5 ms, dinamični kontrast 5.000.000:1, ponuja možnost priklopa preko VGA, HDMI vhoda, ...«
<zdobersek> vs http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2650128428/monitor-led-lcd-24-philips-v-line-246v5lhab-00
<Pepelka> Monitor LED LCD 24" Philips V-Line 246V5LHAB/00 - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Philips 246V5LHAB/00 ponuja široki zaslon [16:9], velikost zaslona 24" (61 cm), ločljivost: 1920 x 1080 točk, LED osvetlitev, dinamični kontrast: 10.000.000:1, odzivni čas 5 ms in vgrajene zvočnike.«
<zdobersek> LG se mi se najbolj dopade
<yang> zdobersek: pri e-tec.at imajo akcijo monitorjev
<yang> 1920x1080 je kr slaba resolucija za tok ogromen monitor
<dz0ny> kaj je ze un program za risanje vektorskih
<dz0ny> slik
<dz0ny> risb
<yang> blender ?
<zdobersek> inkscape?
<dz0ny> inkscape it is
<dz0ny> thx
<dz0ny> blender je 3d
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek: i'd go the phillips way
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da so vsi kul
<CrazyLemon> sam lg nima hdmi vhoda
<zdobersek> eh, lih to rabim
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek: samsung al pa phillips pol
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kako kakovostni so phillipsovi zvočniki
<zdobersek> tegale sem pol gledu http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2650123322/monitor-led-lcd-24-lg-24en43vs-24en43vs-b
<Pepelka> Monitor LED LCD 24" LG 24EN43VS (24EN43VS-B) - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »24" - 61 cm, ločljivost 1920 x 1080 točk, TN matrika, VESA 100 x 100 mm, SUPER Energy Saving tehnologija, VGA, DVI ali HDMI priklop, izhod za slušalke ...«
<CrazyLemon> sej imajo vsi podobne karakteristike v tem cenovnem razredu
<CrazyLemon> sam pri kontrastu je razlika med phillipsom in drugimi
<zdobersek> contrast schmorntrast
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mobisvet.si/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_63&product_id=222
<Pepelka> MOTOROLA MOTO G 16 GB black
<zdobersek> more like 'MOTO Gee, I don't care'
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj se gleda
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny: rokomet :)
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/gallery/0muGY
<Pepelka> What Sochi really looks like 15 days before 2014 Olympics - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<yang> Ima kdo 1U frej v DCju slucajno ?
<zdobersek> kje ste/niste
<Sky[x]> working :)
<zdobersek> na nedeljo!?!?
<Sky[x]> v petk sem skor zaspal z racunalnikom v postl, ucer se mi pa n nic dal delat
<Sky[x]> in potem danes jebem jeza :)
<Sky[x]> ma prevec sem si splanigrov :(
<Sky[x]> nasledn vikend planiram da bom off
<Sky[x]> :)
<zdobersek> v postli!?!?
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> mam tist k si das lepo v narocje uno podlago da ti jajca ne spece
<Sky[x]> in pol delas :)
<zdobersek> sam ti nisi delal, ti si spal
<Sky[x]> nisem spal
<Sky[x]> komej sem ze gledal :D
<Sky[x]> pol sem sam zapru pa sel spat :)
<zdobersek> wat
<zdobersek> wut
<jabuk> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/214/265/1201133266390.jpg
<zdobersek> wut
<zdobersek> wat
<jabuk> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/482/006/4c7.gif
<zdobersek> wat
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/565/884/bc0.gif
<CrazyLemon> yes you are ..butt
<zdobersek> .yt Executive Spray Tan Parties
<jabuk> Executive Spray Tan Parties (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YfpBbPDVZA ♥1,146 ▶4,887,219
<necromncr> re
<zdobersek> http://zyalt.livejournal.com/984735.html
<Pepelka> zyalt: Revolution in Kiev, Ukraine
<Pepelka> »In the last days I received multiple requests to translate my posts for foreign readers, as they have very limited information about the happenings in Ukraine. This material describes events which took place in Kyev on January 22 and 23. Sharing and distribution is appreciated. 22 January 2014.…«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek: a si se pridruzil revoluciji?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: na #53 kazem hrbet
<zdobersek> kolo je seveda moje
<yang> zdobersek: kaj si bil na protestih v ukraini ?!
<zdobersek> s kolesom tja za en teden, pa nazaj
<zdobersek> bazni trening
<zdobersek> yang: ne :>
<yang> wow
<yang> s kolesom v tem mrazu, dober si
<zdobersek> zato pa tak priimek
<Sky[x]> mislm kva se ga spet gremo :( http://www.24ur.com/bin/video.php?media_id=61380509&section_id=2&article_id=3996092
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Videoteka
<Pepelka> »Multimedijski portal 24ur.com trdno drži vodilno mesto med slovenskimi mediji na spletu. Poroča o aktualnih dogodkih iz Slovenije in tujine, športnih novicah, ne manjkajo pa niti ekskluzivni prispevki iz sveta zabave.Videoteka na najbolj obiskani slovenski spletni strani.«
<CrazyLemon> kva se ga pa greste
<Sky[x]> poglej si pa ti bo jasn kaj se ga slovenija spet gre :)
<dz0ny> nč novega
<dz0ny> v eu majo to že 2 desetletji
<dz0ny> tle na balkanu pač ne
<dz0ny> sej to teb koristi
<dz0ny> najemš stanovanje pol te pa pozimi zebe
<dz0ny> komot prekineš pogodbo, zahtevaš vračilo denarja
<Sky[x]> sam kako je lahko starejsa hisa boljsa ? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ljudje spet mal posplošujejo in je takoj panika
<CrazyLemon> al si pač preprosto kupiš boljšo bundo
<dz0ny> :D sam moraš še vedno plačvat isto ker tud druge zebe
<dz0ny> lahko si pa kolegico uštimaš
<dz0ny> pa se skupi gejeta
<dz0ny> grejeta*
<CrazyLemon> pol pa kolegica vzame odejo in je tebi spet mrzlo.. bunda is the way to go :D
<dz0ny> al se pa Å¡e bl sisne k tebi :D
<CrazyLemon> a so take na BP? :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny: kdaj bos jabuk updejtal?
<dz0ny> docker stop clever_nobel
<CrazyLemon> fensi
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana brnik
<lipa> ARSO: Letališče Jožeta Pučnika Ljubljana (364m): -1°C @26.01.2014 22:00 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 88%  oblačno
<lipa> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23102,14.454972
<lipa> Občina Vodice: -1.55°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:31:15, Sončni zahod: 15:58:23
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<zdobersek> ful je mrzljo
<CrazyLemon> .vreme rateče
<lipa> ARSO: Rateče (864m): -6°C @26.01.2014 22:00 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 92%   rahlo sneži
<lipa> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.4979907,13.7163812
<lipa> Arnoldstein: -0.49°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:34:57, Sončni zahod: 16:00:32
<CrazyLemon> arnoldstein?? :)
<dz0ny> cez mejo
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_P0MY0l2VQ
<Pepelka> F1 - Germany 2012 - Onboard Best Moments - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> nothing special
<necromncr> mongodb na raspi-ju
<necromncr> .. yes / no ?
<dz0ny> no
<dz0ny> se sqlite k nima vm
<dz0ny> pocas dela
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kle majo podobne probleme k v doti http://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensive/comments/1w6ud1/valve_put_russian_servers_on_their_own_plz/
<Pepelka> Valve put Russian servers on their own plz : GlobalOffensive
<Pepelka> »I've played 10 games between yesterday and today, everytime i've find 3 russians per team which kept talking their own language, screaming all the tim...«
<dz0ny> moj zakljucek je da so tak narod
<dz0ny> oz da so mulci taki
<dz0ny> najbolj zakon so anglezi pa irci
<dz0ny> k cel plan nardijo preden zacnes igrat
<necromncr> ..sej.. kaj pa dela hit na raspiju
<dz0ny> redis memory only, sqlite memory only
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD7nk-73BKo&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> CSGO The Accident - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I was not banned for this, but I don't think he really believed it was an accident. But yes it was my fault, I was letting off a few random shots.«
<necromncr> ya..
<necromncr> pa mam
<necromncr> .. it kompajlirat mongo na 256MB varianti raspija
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> prid cez en teden
<dz0ny> nazaj
<dz0ny> pa povej ce je delalo
<dz0ny> :D
<necromncr> ma ne dela valda ne
<necromncr> .. crknu, zmanjkal spomina
<necromncr> g++: internal compiler error: Killed (program cc1plus)
<dz0ny> ja krkoli kompajlas za pi
<dz0ny> rabis skoraj farmo 10ih
<dz0ny> pa kak teden casa
<dz0ny> pa distcc
<necromncr> neki delam narobe..
<necromncr> ugasnil sem apache in mysql, pa je se vec spomina used up
<necromncr> nimam farme
<necromncr> :-|
<necromncr> kaj pa... qemu..
<necromncr> khmm
<dz0ny> mal presvoh bo tist
<dz0ny> btw mas tud precompiled zadeve
<dz0ny> sam se vedno bos ime 4Gib velik index file
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ne mi rečt, da ni orodjarne za crosscompiling za rpi?
<dz0ny> je sam je pain za nastavit
<dz0ny> ker moraš še vse libe
<dz0ny> pa v8 posebnosti
<necromncr> zato pa pravim..za prvo silo, qemu, dovolj rama.. pac pc laufa celo noc, ko da bo prvi
<dz0ny> zakaj nočeš precompiled verzije
<necromncr> ee.
<necromncr> nyet?
<dz0ny> moj predlog
<dz0ny> testiraj tisto verzijo
<dz0ny> ce sploh dela
<dz0ny> tolk da je uporabno
<dz0ny> pol pa zaradi "xyz" vzroka kompajli svojo verzijo
<dz0ny> just my 5c
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-19
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 15.km  S od ZAGREBA (HRVAÅ KA) @19/01/2015 01:46:15  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.94+N,+16.03+E
<pitastrudl> kaj je to^
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: .NET Framework 4.0 in Mono  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42695#Comment_42695
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl to bi bil potres z močjo 1.4 po richterju 15km severno od zagreba  :)
<napsy> dan
<CrazyLemon> jutro o/
<mihaweb> jutro
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R zanimivost! sam sem premikal iz /home/ na /media/smth steam pa mi ni izbrisalo
<CrazyLemon> sam hm.. ne vem če je bil takrat inštaliran steam al sem ga inštaliral potem
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5°C @19.01.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81% severnik 0.4 m/s pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:38:47, Kulminacija: 11:13:36, Sončni zahod: 15:48:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 09min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: fra je sam če --reset poženeš prek home steam.sh skripte
<dz0ny> !t sl en fuga
<Pepelka> Fugue
<dz0ny> ^^ brodul
<brodul> tnx
<brodul> sam ne vem ce bo pravo
<dz0ny> mhm lol
<dz0ny> gay magazine
<zdobersek> WHAT'S SO FUNNY
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Kodi 14.0 je tukaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42696#Comment_42696
<zdobersek> srsly, what's the joke
<dz0ny> https://httpswatch.com/#distributions
<Pepelka> HTTPSWatch
<Pepelka> »HTTPSWatch tracks the HTTPS support of prominent websites.«
<pitastrudl> aha ok, hvala CrazyLemon
<Matthai> Ha, glejte tole, skoraj 100%: https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=vpn.telefoncek.si
<Matthai> :-)
<Pepelka> Qualys SSL Labs - Projects / SSL Server Test / vpn.telefoncek.si
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si faila pri ssl/tls protokolih :(
<zdobersek> ... oz. njegov sysadmin
<CrazyLemon> indeed.. ta aleš :/
<CrazyLemon> se mi zdi da je aleš
<zdobersek> a ni Drazenius?
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope! vsaj ne sysadmin..  mogoče ftp admin! pa www admin! not sys :9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<zdobersek> pa novicopisec
<CrazyLemon> not really..vsaj ne zadnje čase :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/rekreacija-sport/kolesarstvo/kolesa/cestna-kolesa/storck-organic-light-full-carbon-1296843944.html?aclct=1421611087       lol
<Pepelka> STORCK Organic Light - Full Carbon :: bolha.com
<Pepelka> »STORCK Organic Light - Full Carbon -ručice menjača: Shimano Deore Mega 9 -upravljač: X-TASY AL 2014 T6 -lulica: X-TASY -sedište: Selle SMP -šticna: Tune«
<CrazyLemon> lulico ma :D
<zdobersek> whhaaata faaaaaaaaak
<zdobersek> ahahahaha karbonska pumpica
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. na zanimivo mesto jo je dal :D
<zdobersek> takle buticno kolo, ni stvari k ni iz karbona, disk zavore ...
<zdobersek> ... treking krmilo
<zdobersek> dura ace gonilka, pa deore prestave
<CrazyLemon> gonilka je takoj opazna..prestave pa ne :p
<dz0ny> hm s katerga kontejnera je pa tole padlo
<dz0ny> also http://seba.eu.org/public/goriva.png
<CrazyLemon> 200% davka?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> trošarine + okoljski dodatek
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e neki novga bo
<CrazyLemon> ja.. tisti cent za ceste
<dz0ny> hehe tle k smo mel žled so moral ves dnar dat za vdrževanje gozdnih cest, alsvaltirane so pa postale gozdne :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm... je bil župan na tvju :)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bodo spremenili zakon da bo tako kot je bilo :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/2015/01/cene_goriva_pocenitev.aspx
<Pepelka> Občutna pocenitev goriv: poln rezervoar za dizel bo jutri dva evra cenejši | Avtomoto - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<Pepelka> »Pogonska goriva se bodo v Sloveniji jutri ponovno pocenila. Pri polni 50-litrski posodi bencinskega goriva bo račun nižji za 1,5 evra, pri dizelskem gorivu pa za dva evra.«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Namestitev prgrama ARDUINO  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42697#Comment_42697
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/forum/discussion/comment/42697
<dz0ny> me redirecta
<dz0ny> v .htacces daj ^forum
<dz0ny> ne sam forum
<CrazyLemon> hm..kdo te redirekta?
<dz0ny> ko se prijaviš
<dz0ny> prek strani
<dz0ny> sori po prijavi na temi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej je ^forum
<CrazyLemon> hm..ja
<CrazyLemon> mi smo urejali redirekte sam iz punbb na forum/
<CrazyLemon> ostalo pa nismo spreminjali.. i think
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: RE: Zagon programa ARDUINO  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42698#Comment_42698
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj je to https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/dashboard/user/applicants
<Pepelka> Prijava - Ubuntu.si Forum
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny uporabniki ki niso odprli linka, ki so ga dobili na mail
<dz0ny> a:)
<CrazyLemon> ali pa uporabniki ki so zamenjali mail
<CrazyLemon> in spet niso odprli linka :)
<CrazyLemon> v tem primeru velja #1
<dz0ny> oj upd
<dz0ny> a poznamo leocoin?
<upd> jo ne
<upd> dz0ny, je kaj posebnega ?
<dz0ny> upd: "baje" full zaslužiš :>
<dz0ny> ne mislim da je sam kopija pa neka piramidna shema
<upd> haha :D
<dz0ny> wn mi teži če se splača investirat v to
<upd> ne in ne
<upd> te kovanci so vsi isti
<upd> samo keš ti poberejo
<upd> splača se ti kupit če trguješ, sam pol moraš čakat kdaj začne cena dol it, pa prodat
<upd> zadnji scam https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=268941.0
<Pepelka> [ANN][PYC] Paycoin - Going to be hard forked soon!
<Pepelka> »[ANN][PYC] Paycoin - Going to be hard forked soon!«
<upd> tukaj je folk ne vem kolk keša obljubljal, oni pa ne vem kakšne feauterse pa minimalno ceno 20$ na kovanc
<upd> mislem izgubil*
<upd> uglavnem, to je use nateg
<dz0ny> mhm
<upd> https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/bittrex/xpybtc na koncu je bil crash iz 0.05 na 0.0065
<Pepelka> Bittrex XPY/BTC Charts - BitcoinWisdom
<upd> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=900970.0
<Pepelka> Paycoin (XPY) is scam
<Pepelka> »Paycoin (XPY) is scam«
<upd> tak da predvidevam da je tisti isti na koncu bo Å¡lo v tri krasne
<upd> trenutno se še bitcoin ne splača kupit ker noben ne ve a bo šel na 60$ al na 600$
<upd> splača se pa trgovat, ker niha po 50$
<upd> dz0ny, doge coin naj kupi
<dz0ny> upd: thx
<upd> sam doge je usaj 1 leto al pa 2 da bo Å¡el gor
<upd> mja, kovancev je okol 500 že, in 80% je mrtvih po 4 mesecih
<dz0ny> kej pa to vidiš?
<upd> http://www.cryptocoincharts.info/coins/info
<Pepelka> List of all traded alternative cryptocurrencies with blocks, difficulty, hashrate and marketcap.
<upd> sam še pogledaš volume, vidiš da se večina sploh ne trguje več, potem pa kupiš, čez mesec pa ne moreš prodat ker noben noče
<CrazyLemon> stellar! difficulty 0!
<upd> s tem, da če kupiš pa greš cena gor, pol se izve da je  scam maš 2 minuti preden se market sesuje
<upd> tko da kakršna koli invisticija v te kovance, je rizik
<upd> so pa eni Å¡e kr ok
<upd> https://www.darkcoin.io/
<Pepelka> Darkcoin – Official Website
<upd> ta je ql, dev razvija nove tehnologije
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Lightbox-Style Image Viewer `PhotoQt` 1.2 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/5yQ8RYDBlnE/lightbox-style-image-viewer-photoqt-12.html
<upd> je pa velik developerjev, ki delajo te kovnce, in sami rudarjo na začetku, ponujajo nove tehnologije, ko pa pride na market, pa prodajo vse pa spizdijo
<upd> tak da nikoli ne veš kdaj boš naletel na tak kovanec, in izgubil ves keš
<dz0ny> mhm
<upd> tko da definitivno ne bi invistiral v en kovanc, ker obljublja velike zaslužke
<upd> https://bittrex.com/ jaz trgujem te ki vem da so ql, pa so že kakšno leto stari
<Pepelka> Bittrex.com - The Crypto-Currency Exchange
<upd> pa mam tud app, da mi spremlja ceno, pa k gre dol, mi tkoj proda
<dz0ny> upd: ma ja, to maš zdej "družabne dogodke" kjer neučen folk novačjo v to
<dz0ny> in pol fok to misl da zgleda tko da kupiš
<dz0ny> čakaš 6 mescev
<dz0ny> pol pa bajno ven dobiš
<dz0ny> jaz moram pa pol razlagat da zaslužiš sam z mikro transakcijami in trgovanjem v ms
<dz0ny> upd: kolk v % si zaslužil s tem?
<upd> mja, prej vse izgubiš
<upd> po resnici
<upd> nisem nič zaslužil
<upd> lani 2.1 sem kupil btc za 100€
<upd> pa sem pol trgoval te kovance
<upd> bil na 300€
<upd> kupu kovanc, za katerega se je izkazalo da je scam ko sem spal
<upd> izgubil polovico, spet nekaj dobil, spet izgubil
<upd> na koncu sem bil na 7€
<upd> ampak zdej sem litecoin trgoval tak da sem na 50€ spet haha
<dz0ny> upd: :)
<upd> sej the 100€ sem tako vedel da bom izgubil, in sem jih imel celo leto da sem se učil trgovat
<upd> in se je splačalo
<upd> pač morš vzet profit preden vse gre v tri krasne
<upd> je pa tud folk k je 20k zasluži iz 500€ npr
<upd> seveda je več takih ki so izgubili 20k
<upd> to sranje je uglavnem brutalno, zdej sam Å¡e btc trgujem
<upd> dz0ny, tukaj naj pregleda http://www.cryptocoincharts.info/coins/info sortiraš po volume, pa naj se pozanima o kovancu, pa kakšni so njihovi plani za prihodnost, če kaj novega izdajo gre cena ponavadi gor pa naj kupi
<Pepelka> List of all traded alternative cryptocurrencies with blocks, difficulty, hashrate and marketcap.
<upd> pa naj invistira, je pa to vedno keš, ki ga ne boš pogrešal
<upd> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?board=67.0 tu so več al manj vsi kovanci
<Pepelka> Altcoin Discussion
<Pepelka> »Altcoin Discussion«
<slax0r> dogecoin!
<slax0r> a so ze kaj narasl? sm ze bogat? :
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> si! sell it now!
<slax0r> much rich? many money?
<slax0r> so wow
<slax0r> zomg! I haz 28 cents!
<slax0r> pa se to ameriskih :)
<CrazyLemon> niti tega ne boš imel če jih boš pretvoril v cente.. evropske :D
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7°C @19.01.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64% severovzhodnik 1.1 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:38:47, Kulminacija: 11:13:36, Sončni zahod: 15:48:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 09min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: jup :D
<pitastrudl> končno restoral htc m8 na stock
<pitastrudl> še neka taiwanska verzija ,težko najdu firmware
<zdobersek> u wot m8
<pitastrudl> htc m8x
<pitastrudl> hue
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: `Albert`: A Fast, Lightweight Quick Launcher For Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/TVWrRS1NggA/albert-fast-lightweight-quick-launcher.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2479-1: RPM vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2479-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2478-1: libssh vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2478-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2477-1: libevent vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2477-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: RE: Zagon programa ARDUINO  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42699#Comment_42699
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: RE: Zagon programa ARDUINO  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42700#Comment_42700
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Zagon programa ARDUINO  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42701#Comment_42701
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: lazi! same lazi!
<CrazyLemon> slax0r i confirm
<CrazyLemon> and approve
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> spljoh linka nism odpru :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r vem!
<CrazyLemon> and i know what you did last summer!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<slax0r> ah crap
<slax0r> you too? :(
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: RE: Zagon programa ARDUINO  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42702#Comment_42702
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0g0KpxkNR0E
<Pepelka> Montreal Bitcoin Embassy picking up - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Website: http://bitcoinembassy.ca/ Twitter: https://twitter.com/bitcoin_embassy Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/bitcoinembassy Full video of Price Down, P...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWFVAIbIkS4
<Pepelka> Hector and the Search For Happiness Official US Release Trailer #1 (2014) - Simon Pegg Movie HD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subscribe to TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/sxaw6h Subscribe to COMING SOON: http://bit.ly/H2vZUn Subscribe to INDIE TRAILERS: http://goo.gl/iPUuo Like us on FACEBO...«
<CrazyLemon> .imdb hector and the search for happiness
<jabuk> Hector in iskanje srece (2014) 120 min Adventure Comedy Drama
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.8/10 (3,671 glasov) MT: 29/100
<jabuk> A psychiatrist searches the globe to find the secret of happiness.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1959439385/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1626146/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2460-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2460-1/
<CrazyLemon> .imdb men, women & children
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb men, women an children
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb men, women and children
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb men women and children
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> ma je.. se!
<dz0ny> .imdb Men, Women & Children 2014
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<dz0ny> zanimiv :)
<CrazyLemon> tudi tisti zgoraj je zanimiv :)
<CrazyLemon> aha..tebi je zanimivo to da ne najde
<CrazyLemon> ja..dumb je :p
<zdobersek> QUOI TAR
<zdobersek> QUOI TAR
<CrazyLemon> prasci!
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/nov-primer-mucenja-zivali-v-zuzemberku-ukradli-psa-in-ga-odrli.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Psičko, ki so jo ukradli v Žužemberku, so našli odrto in na poti v lonec
<Pepelka> »Družino v bližini Žužemberka je pretreslo izginotje njihovega hišnega ljubljenčka, sedemletne psičke Clare, pasme beagle. Še veliko huje pa je bilo, ko so psičko našli - v dolenjskem romskem naselju, odrto. Opozorilo: prispevek vsebuje precej nazorne fotografije!«
<CrazyLemon> holy shit
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, k'si bral, kako so jo pa identificirali?
<CrazyLemon> nisem bral..ker je video prispevek samo in ga nisem gledal
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam pa da po čipu
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: tt je na freenode
<dz0ny> sam se čez ne vid pingov in ostalega
<zdobersek> napsy: go nima debuggerja??
<lynxlynxlynx> hehe
<dz0ny> zdobersek: pdb is not gud enough?
<zdobersek> ... python debugger?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: sry https://golang.org/doc/gdb
<Pepelka> Debugging Go Code with GDB - The Go Programming Language
<zdobersek> dz0ny: v enem mailu sem prebral, da ga spljoh ni
<zdobersek> tko da ne vem, kaj je tipo bluzu
<dz0ny> well CGO moraš uproabit
<dz0ny> kar ni čist isto kot pa če poganjaš navaden build
<dz0ny> zdobersek: drgač pa liteide sam to vse poveže pa nardi http://www.leaseweblabs.com/2014/06/debugging-golang-using-liteide-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<Pepelka> Debugging Go using LiteIDE on Ubuntu 14.04 - LeaseWeb Labs
<Pepelka> »So this weekend I decided to give the Go programming language (golang) a spin. Go is best described like this:Go, also called golang, is a programming language initially developed at Google in 2007 by Robert Griesemer, Rob Pike, and Ken Thompson. It is a statically-typed language with syntax loosely derived from that of C, adding garbage collection, type safety, some dynamic-typing capabilit ...«
<zdobersek> nic bat, nisem sploh praskal nicesar z Gojem
<zdobersek> sam ... trolat sem hotu mal
<dz0ny> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: RE: Zagon programa ARDUINO  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42703#Comment_42703
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> but gud
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHp3jqRj-jg
<Pepelka> Lamborghini Huracan crash M7 motorway - SMRFK - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> idiot
<Sky[x]> tale ga zmaga :D
<Sky[x]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLt5rBfNucc
<Pepelka> Cat Wearing A Shark Costume Cleans The Kitchen On A Roomba. Shark Week. #SharkCat cleaning Kitchen! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Cat Wearing A Shark Costume Cleans The Kitchen On A Roomba. SHARK Cat Week is here!!! Cat In A Shark Costume Chases A Duck While Riding A Roomba https://www....«
<dz0ny> wow http://drp.io/mi4
<Pepelka> drp.io - free, fast, private and easy image and file hosting
<dz0ny> this is so bad I gonna puke
<CrazyLemon> wasnt me this time!
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @19/01/2015 22:55:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.05+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-20
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> zdobersek: gdb podpora za go je slaba
<zdobersek> napsy: kak potem razhroscujete?
<napsy> da gledas kodo
<napsy> za kake race conditione mas race detector
<napsy> ce pa nic ne pomaga mas pa se vedn good'ol printf
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> debug by output? best debug evar! :D
<napsy> valde
<napsy> whoat you code is what you get
<napsy> what*
<slax0r> speaking of debug
<slax0r> ravn se coham po glavi zakaj v vim configu nimam debugerja nastavljenega
<slax0r> mogoc zato k sm z napacnega compa vim config prekopiral...dumbass -.-
<napsy> zdobersek: https://github.com/derekparker/delve
<Pepelka> derekparker/delve · GitHub
<napsy> mas pa tut tole
<Pepelka> »delve - Go debugger«
<napsy> http://www.napovednik.com/dogodek318103_thetahealing_zacetni_seminar_ljubljana
<Pepelka> ThetaHealing - Začetni seminar - Ljubljana, Zvezna ulica 2b, Ljubljana - 6.2.15 ob 17.00
<Pepelka> »Vabim vas, da se udeležite začetnega seminarja ThetaHealing tehnike, s pomočjo katere se boste naučili preprogramirati vašo podzavest tako, da bodo vaše sanje postale resničnost.«
<napsy> oh lord
<zdobersek> a a lucid dreaming?
<napsy> pomojem ne
<napsy> zgleda kot neka scientology zadeva
<mihaweb> jutro
<mihaweb> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<dz0ny> napsy: fyi liteide ma kr dober debugger
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> OMG radioterminal.si is down!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<zdobersek> omgomgomg
<CrazyLemon> it works!
<zdobersek> miracool
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> OMG radioterminal.si is down!
<CrazyLemon> hmm :D
<CrazyLemon> očitno .json ni available
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/clanek/glasbeni-red-v-linuxu/162278/
<Pepelka> Glasbeni red v Linuxu | Monitor
<Pepelka> »Linux se pogosto znajde v računalnikih, ki so namenjeni predvsem predvajanju različnih medijskih vsebin – tudi glasbi. In glede na obsežnost glasbenih vsebin, ki jo danes premore povprečen uporabnik, je zelo pomembno, da najde sebi primeren program za predvajanje, predvsem pa za nadzor nad vsemi glasbenimi vsebinami. Izbor možnosti, da se prebijemo skozi neskončne zbirke glasbenih datotek, je na Linux zelo velik in raznovrsten. Vsaj v tem pogle
<CrazyLemon> zanimiv članek ni kaj
<CrazyLemon> govori o predvajalnikih in na koncu o edwardu snowdnu in tails OS
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ahh.. no more https
<zdobersek> ... for you!
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Sharon Van Etten - Every Time the Sun Comes Up. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDW-W2J84Hc
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<CrazyLemon> We are in the next 48 Hours, going to have a downtime on DE1, this is to perform a Motherboard swap since we are currently getting some errors from it.
<CrazyLemon> jao jao
<CrazyLemon> nonstop neki errorji
<dz0ny> a to tvoj vps :)?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja :)
<dz0ny> a ti dam na rt shell :)?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah :)
<CrazyLemon> sej je sam zaradi zncja :)
<dz0ny> lahko maš bouncer gor pa 256 rama
<CrazyLemon> hvala sam ni treba.. sej so kul dokler stvari delajo :D
<CrazyLemon> itak so napovedali 23ega da bodo nekaj počeli
<CrazyLemon> očitno je to to :)
<zdobersek> y u no safe
<CrazyLemon> coz
<CrazyLemon> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/01/20/ubuntu-core-on-internet-things/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Core on Internet Things | Ubuntu Insights
<Pepelka> »New Snappy Ubuntu Core on smart devices delivers bullet-proof security, reliable updates and the enormous Ubuntu ecosystem at your fingertips – bringing the developer’s favourite cloud platform to a wide range of internet things, connected devices and autonomous machines. “We are inspired to support entrepreneurs and inventors focused on life-changing projects,” says Mark Shuttleworth, Founder of [...]«
<CrazyLemon> fck ubuntu for phones! here comes ubuntu for drones!
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/moonbaseotago/onerng-an-open-source-entropy-generator/
<Pepelka> OneRNG - an open source entropy generator by Paul Campbell - Moonbase Otago — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »OneRNG generates random numbers that your system can use for cryptography - it's completely open source, secure but hackable«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Canonical Unveils Ubuntu Place in the Internet of Things  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/l3PrGfuFKbk/ubuntu-internet-things-unified-platform
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Zaradi amaterske napake v Steamu lahko ostanete brez podatkov  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42704#Comment_42704
<CrazyLemon> hector and the search for happiness.. kul muvi :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2015/01/letalo_airasia_se_je_po_preveliki_pospesitvi_ustavilo.aspx
<Pepelka> Letalo AirAsia se je po preveliki pospešitvi ustavilo | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Indonezijski prometni minister Ignasius Jonan je potrdil, da je strmoglavljeno letalo družbe AirAsia pospešilo na višjo hitrost od običajne, nato pa se je ustavilo.«
<idioterna> ponesrec rocno zategnu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek omg! we can see your IP!
<zdobersek> NOOOO
<CrazyLemon> yes :(
<CrazyLemon> quick! start PIA ghost protocol!
<zdobersek> brb, grem odpret vrata
<CrazyLemon> sej porti so itak že odprti.. to sm že preveru
<CrazyLemon> tko da se ne sekiraj
<zdobersek> OH NE SOVA;asdfihlnafk m;kjdo4C2JJJJKH,MFGMH;LJE SKLSGX ATHLAKJLR a
<dz0ny> for her?
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<Sky[x]> a vam spet dogaja :)
<zdobersek> F1F1F1F1F1F1F1F1
<dz0ny> everyone is horny as hell
<dz0ny> all the time
<zdobersek> brb
<zdobersek> ste bral o Jenny?
<idioterna> a zeni od foresta gumpa
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> sestri od Carly
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> Se že snema nadaljevanka :>
<dz0ny> pa t-shirt so razprodani
<dz0ny> "He just wanted some kisses" && "We were just holding hands"
<msev_> a če mam sdb2 nafilan 99% pomen da nemorem več nove programe gor dajat :), premajhno particijo sem zgleda naredu na začetku :)
<zdobersek> Zack would know
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Quick Look at Aggregator Scopes on Ubuntu Phone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/RUlB3RcJBME/aggregator-scopes-ubuntu-phone
<CrazyLemon> jenny? carly? zack? wtf
<idioterna> no idea iz kere risanke je to
<dz0ny> idioterna: reddit reisanke
<dz0ny> tole je kr awesome https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YLwTJMyoB8
<Pepelka> You wouldn't realise he's wearing an artificial leg - YouTube
<Pepelka> »From the tv documentary "How to Build a Bionic Man" http://www.channel4.com/programmes/how-to-build-a-bionic-man Support the original producers and Channel 4...«
<zdobersek> OHH TWIST
<dz0ny> .imdb Dear White People
<jabuk> Dear White People (2014) 108 min Comedy Drama
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.4/10 (7,693 glasov) MT: 79/100
<jabuk> The lives of four black students at an Ivy League college.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3234376729/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2235108/
<dz0ny> .imdb The Riot Club
<jabuk> The Riot Club (2014) 107 min Drama Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.3/10 (3,383 glasov) MT: 61/100
<jabuk> Two first-year students at Oxford University join the infamous Riot Club, where reputations can be made or destroyed over the course of a single evening.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2309926681/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2717860/
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-21
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> o
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Zagon programa ARDUINO  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42705#Comment_42705
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] majnk: wi fi preko računalnika ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6279/wi-fi-preko-racunalnika
<dz0ny> .clap
<dz0ny> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/RGczKmV.gif
<zdobersek> BA NA NA
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!!
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/RGczKmV.gif
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobersek> ahoy
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://drp.io/mq4
<Pepelka> drp.io - free, fast, private and easy image and file hosting
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/GNOME/file-roller/blob/master/po/sl.po
<Pepelka> file-roller/sl.po at master · GNOME/file-roller · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<Pepelka> »file-roller - Archive Manager«
<CrazyLemon> ni tega niza tle
<CrazyLemon> tko da 1. ali je bil fixed 2. ali je bil odstranjen 3. ali je zlepljen iz več različnih nizov
<CrazyLemon> my guess je 2.
<CrazyLemon> ker je na napačnem mestu tale menu item
<CrazyLemon> Pomoč -> O programu
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<sasa84_> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84_> elow zdobersek
<sasa84_> elow CrazyLemon :)
<sasa84_> čafči dz0ny da đonko :D
<dz0ny> sasa84_: hi
<CrazyLemon> buhdej saša o/
<dz0ny> sasa84_: ste se uspel končno povezat
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: policija hod okol moje bajte...dej mi že podatke :P
<dz0ny> :>
<sasa84_> dz0ny: am, ne Å¡e :P
<sasa84_> nism mela cajta prejšn tedn
<sasa84_> :D
<sasa84_> oz. ni se mi dal skočt do btcja po une klešče :P
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ja.. sej sem te že nekajkrat prijavil zaradi goljufije sam ne vem čemu se toliko obirajo :/
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84_> oooo idioterna o/
<idioterna> kako kej
<idioterna> nc te ni vec na stravi
<idioterna> yang prav da si kr krcne zile dobila zarad laufanja
<idioterna> pomoje je mal narobe prebral
<CrazyLemon> a se da nakazat na TRR brez imena, priimka ter naslova? :D
<sasa84_> LOL
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: al oblubm d ne bom okol tvoje bajte skakala no :P
<sasa84_> zdobersek: a bi kofi? grem zdej kuhačt :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ to praviš zdaj.. ko bo pa nuja boš pa visela na zvoncu :p
<sasa84_> :$
<zdobersek> sasa84_: JA PROSIM
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: da se ja
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: js velikrat poslem enmu dnar tko da napisem
<sasa84_> a se da?
<idioterna> njegovnick
<idioterna> cerknica
<idioterna> slovenija
<CrazyLemon> idioterna super! hvala :D
<idioterna> pa je banka cist happy
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ne boš dobila naslova :P
<sasa84_> pol sam trr pa je kul?
<idioterna> sam mors pravilno izpolnt iban
<mihaweb> dz0ny: si tu?
<mihaweb> Running "nodewebkit:src" (nodewebkit) task Latest Version: v0.12.0-alpha2 Using v0.12.0-alpha2 - in te verzije ni na webu.. ampak zakaj uporablja alpha? :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Deljenje wi-fi povezave preko računalnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42706#Comment_42706
<mihaweb> aha lahko updejtam npm update :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj praviš na http://www.bicikel.com/novice/12068/v_izoli_pripravljajo_uvod_v_sezono.html ! :D
<Pepelka> V Izoli pripravljajo uvod v sezono | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka> »V Sloveniji prav veliko profesionalnih kolesarskih dirk ni. A lani se je vendarle pojavila nova. Dirka za VN Izole.«
<CrazyLemon> VN Izole ki ne poteka v izoli :D
<idioterna> pa sej to je ok
<idioterna> giro tut ne poteka po italiji
<idioterna> pa tdf ne po franciji
<CrazyLemon> poteka pa 90% :D
<CrazyLemon> tukaj je samo začetek pa konec v izoli
<CrazyLemon> lahko bi dali VN slovenske obale! :)
<CrazyLemon> ali! VN istre! :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nimam ekipe
<CrazyLemon> pa trasa je malo čudna ampak ok.. verjetno nimajo proračuna da bi zaprli bolj prometne ceste :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako ne.. idioterna LorD_DDooM zdobersek pa je ekipa kot se Å¡ika! :)
<idioterna> dokler tebe ni not smo kr ok al kaj si hotu rect s tem :)
<skyx> :D
<CrazyLemon> js bom trener glede na to da poznam ceste :)
<dz0ny> mihaweb: also http://nwjs.io/
<dz0ny> preimenoval so se
<Pepelka> NW.js
<Pepelka> »nwjs«
 * sasa84_ postreže zdobersek z dišečo kavico
<pitastrudl> yo
<skyx> jo
<skyx> pitastrudl: dobro jutro :)
<skyx> hehe
<pitastrudl> jutro tudi tebi heh
<mihaweb> dz0ny: webkit zgleda ne podpira spellcheck="true" ane?
<dz0ny> mihaweb: tist uporablja google api
<dz0ny> moraš svjok ključ dodat verjetn
<mihaweb> https://github.com/nwjs/nw.js/issues/332
<Pepelka> spell-check available? · Issue #332 · nwjs/nw.js · GitHub
<Pepelka> »nw.js - Call all Node.js modules directly from DOM and enable a new way of writing applications with all Web technologies.«
<mihaweb> sm mislil da je to offline?
<mihaweb> http://hunspell.sourceforge.net/
<Pepelka> Hunspell: open source spell checking, stemming, morphological analysis and generation under GPL, LGPL or MPL licenses
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon ziher noče z nami v ekipi furat, ker imamo preveč non-fancy drese zanj :F
<mihaweb> dz0ny: a v chromium je to? ti linuxaš pa to? :D
<mihaweb> http://www.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/editing-the-spell-checking-dictionaries
<Pepelka> Editing the spell checking dictionaries - The Chromium Projects
<Pepelka> »Home of the Chromium Open Source Project«
<dz0ny> mihaweb: da
<mihaweb> no pol bi lahko blo tudi v node-webkit
<mihaweb> al ne?
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> zdobersek: bo se bl vedu k hacka webkit
<dz0ny> službeno :>
<zdobersek> node-webkit je zdej ze mnde baziran na blinku
<dz0ny> napsy: tole poznas http://www.riot-os.org/#features
<Pepelka> RIOT - The friendly Operating System for the Internet of Things
<mihaweb> dz0ny: sem komentiral
<mihaweb> zdobersek: blink what?
<napsy> dz0ny: prvic vidim
<napsy> zgleda kul
<dz0ny> mhm sploh to da lahko emuliraš vse na host os
<dz0ny> aka linux
<napsy> aha
<zdobersek> mihaweb: chromeov pogon
<zdobersek> forkal so
<mihaweb> aja
<mihaweb> no kul
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM med drugim tudi zaradi tega! ampak tudi zato ker nism specialkar in nism v vašem possyju :/
<zdobersek> possy?
<CrazyLemon> possy
<dz0ny> posh
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Bodhi Linux 3.0.0 RC2 Reloaded Available For Download, Includes The Enlightenment 19.2 Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/TrfwiTcXgG8/bodhi-linux-300-rc2-reloaded-available.html
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: LibreOffice Viewer for Android Beta Makes on the Go Reading a Cinch  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/kjvg4YH7kvo/libreoffice-viewer-android-download-beta-play-store
<dz0ny> .imdb Citizenfour
<jabuk> Citizenfour (2014) 114 min Documentary
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.3/10 (1,811 glasov) MT: 88/100
<jabuk> A documentarian and a reporter travel to Hong Kong for the first of many meetings with Edward Snowden.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2548870937/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4044364/
<dz0ny> je na pasnikih
<zdobersek> and IRL
<skyx> rokomet s zacne ob 15h :)
<skyx> da bote mel kak live stream za dat na drugi ekran :D
<dz0ny> jaz sam zensko odbojko gledam :)
<zdobersek> prot kom igramo?
<skyx> brazilija
<skyx> dz0ny: odbojko zensko se splaca gledat ja :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni na mojem pašniku :(
<zdobersek> Å IRI PAÅ NIKE
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pfft
<CrazyLemon> i'm loyal
<zdobersek> a loyal pirate? GTFO!
<CrazyLemon> i'm no pirate..i just borrow stuff
<dz0ny> https://paste.sh/AMHZlrLF#lwMdnJAlaEamknCaAvC11EV6
<Pepelka> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<zdobersek> cc SOVA
<zdobersek> SOVA plz!
<zdobersek> ^
<mihaweb> dz0ny zdobersek a to dela?
<zdobersek> co dela?
<mihaweb> citizen4
<mihaweb> vleče dobro :D
<dz0ny> ETA20min
<dz0ny> wget http://torcache.onion/$(sha512("Citizenfour.2014.WEB-DL.x264-RARBG"))
<dz0ny> ce se ne veste :)
<mihaweb> http://jsbin.com/hofayireju/1/
<Pepelka> JS Bin
<mihaweb> da kolega zna kliknit magnet :D
<zdobersek> skyx: rezultat?
<skyx> 24:22
<skyx> za slo
<skyx> 25
<skyx> 23
<zdobersek> we need a bot!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<skyx> rokomet bot :D
<slax0r> a ni to skyx ? :P
<slax0r> check it
<slax0r> skyx: rezultat?
<skyx> hehe :D
<skyx> 28-27
<skyx> za slo :P
<slax0r> vidis? :P
<skyx> 50min ravnokar tece
<skyx> zgleda da bomo zgubil
<skyx> 30:30 zmo izenacil nazaj
<zdobersek> PA ZAJ?
<skyx> 33:32
<skyx> 55min tece
<skyx> se 5min do konca
<skyx> 34:32
<skyx> slo
<slax0r> ZDAJ?
<zdobersek> 34:32
<zdobersek> go Prost
<slax0r> torej smo zmagal?
<zdobersek> ne se
<slax0r> kaj in proti komu pa sploh igramo? :D
<slax0r> <- anti sportnik
<skyx> se 20s do konca :
<zdobersek> stiri v vrsto, proti braziliji
<slax0r> kul
<skyx> 35:32 smo zmagal ni se konec
<slax0r> \o/
<skyx> konc
<slax0r> smo zmagal 4 v vrsto
<skyx> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni nobenga pametnega apija
<zdobersek> outsorcejmo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: RE: Zagon programa ARDUINO  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42707#Comment_42707
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Zagon programa ARDUINO  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42708#Comment_42708
<CrazyLemon> !g mi box mini
<Pepelka> Xiaomi Mi Box mini - XIAOMI MOBILE RETAIL SHOP http://www.xiaomishop.com/214-xiaomi-mi-box-mini.html
<CrazyLemon> tole pa zgleda awesome :D
<CrazyLemon> sam vprašanje kaj je gor.. verjetno kak android
<CrazyLemon> jp android 4.4.2
<zdobersek> itak ga ni drugje kot na kitajskem
<dz0ny> heh nov IE bo imel podporo za chrome extensions
<dz0ny> to se sliš kot da bo mel pod sabo blink
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> https://web.whatsapp.com/
<Pepelka> WhatsApp Web
<Pepelka> »WhatsApp Web«
<dz0ny> zanimivo kako je qrcode narjen
<zdobersek> oh ffs
<zdobersek> prav prek telefona posilja sporocila ...
<zdobersek> koncno, hologrami
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/21/windows-10-free-upgrade/?ncid=rss_truncated
<Pepelka> Windows 10 is a free upgrade for all 7 and 8.1 users
<Pepelka> »Wondering how much Windows 10 will set you back? In most cases, nothing. Microsoft has announced that the new operating system will be a free upgrade in«
<CrazyLemon> hm... maybe i should upgrade!
<zdobersek> ^ kickban please
<CrazyLemon> well..if you insist
<zdobersek> NOT M-
<zdobersek> EEEE
<CrazyLemon> ee!
<zdobersek> fucken goggles http://www.wired.com/2015/01/microsoft-hands-on
<Pepelka> Our Exclusive Hands-On With Microsoft's Unbelievable New Holographic Goggles | WIRED
<Pepelka> »The prototype is amazing. It amplifies the special powers that Kinect introduced, using a small fraction of the energy. Project HoloLens’ key achievement—realistic holograms—works by tricking your brain into seeing light as matter.«
<CrazyLemon> amplifies the special powers!
<anny> elou
<dz0ny> hi
<anny> dzony, http://www.knjiznicareci.si/
<Pepelka> Knjižnica reči
<anny> ops, dz0ny
<anny> očitno se je sesul strežnik zaradi navala
<dz0ny> hehe to smvidu po tv
<dz0ny> zanimiva ideja
<anny> zadeva je taka....stran znajo narest, sistema za izposojo pa ne :)
<anny> koha je bila prevelik zalogaj :)
<dz0ny> anny: mal me mot un meni k ma male črke :)
<dz0ny> anny: pa sej to je v wordpressu narejen
<anny> ja
<dz0ny> ne vem če je dela za več kot 3h da imaš še izposojo
<anny> imaš kakšno idejo?
<dz0ny> pa isto lokalno pognajaš
<anny> fora je v tem,d a na lokaciji, kjer je knjižnica še ni interneta
<anny> rabimo še en sistem, ki ga bo možno povezati na spletno stran
<dz0ny> sej oboje nardiš v wp
<dz0ny> pol ko dobite internet
<dz0ny> se pa samo prenese pdoatke
<anny> torej postavim web librarian?
<dz0ny> mhm
<anny> ok, zdaj pa drug problem
<anny> comp, kjer naj bi tekel strežnik, je bolj švoh
<anny> upam, da bo delalo vse skupaj
<dz0ny> browser dela odzivno?
<anny> 2 sekundi
<dz0ny> pa ene 512MB rama mora met
<anny> in gor so piratski winsi...:/
<anny> ok
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> a se Å¡e za kaj drugega uporablja?
<anny> wamp je precej lažje naložiti kot lamp :)
<anny> ne
<dz0ny> misliš bitnami :)
<dz0ny> če bo prepočas delal greš pa na kak lubuntu
<anny> najprej bom probala z winsi
<anny> če ne bo šlo, pa opcije
<CrazyLemon> knjižnica pa piratski windowsi? what in the world :)
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKy8dq06zjk
<Pepelka> Ólafur Arnalds - So Far ft. Arnor Dan - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Available now - iTunes: http://po.st/YTTw and Amazon: http://po.st/YTAm https://www.facebook.com/olafurarnalds https://twitter.com/OlafurArnalds http://insta...«
<anny> damn, krejzi
<anny> odprtokodna knjižnica! :)
<anny> oziroma v logiki odprte kode
<anny> osebno mi je easybiblio bolj všeč, ampak...
<CrazyLemon> anny aha..odprto kodna zato so piratski..gotcha :>
<anny> jup
<anny> yu smart guy
<anny> pred linuxi so pametnjakoviči zmrznili
<anny> eni trije zapored
<anny> kaj naj potem?
<anny> :)
<CrazyLemon> wat :)
<jabuk> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/565/884/bc0.gif
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem te spljoh.. :)
<anny> lol
<anny> sistem bi morali postaviti tipi iz duha časa
<anny> potem sta se javila ena dva, pa sta zmrznila pri kohi
<anny> potem sem pa Å¡e jaz :)
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3RX3_ot8lg&feature=youtu.be
<CrazyLemon> zmrznila pri kohi? a nista znala prebrati dokumentacije kako se namesti ?
<Pepelka> Chris Pratt Outtake - Parks and Rec - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> in povej tipom iz duh časa naj vam priskrbijo boljši PC
<anny> krejzi...zmrznila
<anny> bom :)
<CrazyLemon> če imajo za fax imajo tudi za vas :)
<anny> hihi...bog je sebi brado ustvaril
<anny> en laptop so že podarili člani knjižnice
<dz0ny> pa sej je sam en ukaz docker run jbfink/koha
<dz0ny> Login at localhost:8080 is koha_library, password 1XOeT2FQrbG5Wj2G
<CrazyLemon> jao ti hipsterji..sam docker docker docker :>
<CrazyLemon> sudo snappy install koha !
<CrazyLemon> ffs!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> :)
<anny> tko pač je
<anny> vedno govorijo tisti, ki najmanj znajo...vsi prisotni izvzeti :)
<CrazyLemon> anny mene zanima zakaj ti nisi med izvedbo in upravljanje projekta
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zdej znamo snappy-remote --url=ssh://server install koha
<anny> krejzi....ker sem ženska
<CrazyLemon> +našteta
<CrazyLemon> anny sej je veliko žensk tam napisanih
<CrazyLemon> tebi samo boga zahvala..pfft
<anny> ni hujših šovinistov od
<anny> ...
<CrazyLemon> hipijev?
 * CrazyLemon hides
<anny> ne
<anny> hipsterji smo vsi, ki se ubadamo z obskurnim softwarom
<zdobbie> ahoy
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR0z6khi824
<Pepelka> Treat All Women With Respect - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This video was created to help get the message out that it's time to bring an end to domestic violence and sexual assault. Please pass it on! www.daddydada.c...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pfft
<anny> zdobbie, you my guy! <3
<anny> zakaj ima ta video toliko thumbs down? hmmmm...
<zdobbie> 1 2 3 4 NO MORE WOMEN ON THE FLOOR
<CrazyLemon> anny verjetno zato ker poje daddy da da
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dont be a baby daddy and walk away!
<anny> sugar daddy?
<CrazyLemon> he is sugarless daddy!
<anny> je na dieti? :)
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtxlCsVKkvY
<Pepelka> Boney M Daddy cool - YouTube
<Pepelka> »boney m«
<CrazyLemon> pazi na kalorije..ker se to pozna pri wattih
<anny> hihi
<CrazyLemon> daddy cool je cool :)
<anny> ane?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> makes you shake your booty
<anny> mmmm....čokoladni <3
<anny> 2:42
<anny> big O
<CrazyLemon> lol
<anny> hihi
<anny> tega pa ni v radijski verziji
<anny> cenzura press
<CrazyLemon> tale tip se mi zdi coked up :)
<anny> aja?
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. čudn tič je :)
<anny> ne vem če so poznali kaj močnejšega kot gandžo
<anny> koka je že bila
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<anny> Å¡mrk Å¡mrk
<anny> CrazyLemon, si našel še kakšen link od Kolinde?
 * CrazyLemon da anny robček
<CrazyLemon> anny iskal iskal! sam takrat ko je bila mlajša se ni slikala
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa ...
<anny> uporabljen?
<CrazyLemon> anny nism tak pacek :)
<anny> ka pa vem....baje si ga tipi po sexu obrišete v zaveso
<anny> če ste pri punci, seveda :)
<CrazyLemon> kako baje.. sej si že sexala sej si videla v živo a to drži ali ne :D
<anny> zato pa nosim robčke v torbici
<anny> izkušene punce vedo :)
<CrazyLemon> ker so zavese dragocene? :)
<anny> bolj kot robci
 * CrazyLemon sploh nima zaves..at all
<anny> meter zavese stane več !
<anny> ja, to je moda zadnjih nekaj let
<anny> plis, naj mi kdo pove, kakšen je ukaz za install wordpressa...tokrat zadnjič
<CrazyLemon> ukaz? tar -zxvf wordpress.tar.gz ?
<CrazyLemon> kakšen ukaz bi ti rada
<anny> chmod +x
<anny> chmod a+x?
<CrazyLemon> dej ti nam povej kaj počneš :)
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj bi rada zalaufala
<anny> .run file
<CrazyLemon> chmod +x je dovolj ja
<CrazyLemon> pa ./bla.run
<anny> ok, hvala....vem + path
<CrazyLemon> od kdaj je pa wordpress v .run fileu? :)
<anny> vse v kompletu
<CrazyLemon> a se tudi posodablja vse v kompletu? :)
<anny> menda ja!
<anny> *joking
<CrazyLemon> kolko krat boš še namestila wordpress? :D
<anny> nekaj zate
<anny> da boš lažje spal
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lytzFvAfRRk
<Pepelka> Top 10 Sexiest Music Videos - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch Part 2 here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDnj_VyE3wU These videos got us all hot and bothered. Join WatchMojo.com as we count down our picks for th...«
<anny> Krejzi, dokler ne bom znala
<CrazyLemon> 11 minut.. :/
<anny> ravno prav
<anny> zdaj je pa čist utihnu :)
<CrazyLemon> mja.. nič posebnega :)
<anny> ni hardcore
<CrazyLemon> ni niti soft!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<anny> tip v 3:30 je bogi
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> o
<anny> kul, vsaj en je vesel mojega prispevka
<idioterna> kdo to?
<idioterna> a jaz? :)
<idioterna> nisem se pogledal
<idioterna> ampak brez skrbi, bom!
<anny> hhh :)
<zdobbie> au revoir
<anny> ln
<idioterna> matr sm ze star
<anny> ?
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> vecina muzike mi je cist mim
<anny> ker se spomniš vseh videov?
<idioterna> mhm
<anny> idioterna, pol pa sam se klasiko poslusat
<idioterna> mnja
<idioterna> pa skor noben od teh se mi ne zdi zares seksi
<anny> ziher je ziher
<idioterna> mislm, engineered seksi so vsi
<idioterna> noben pa nima zares hudga vibea
<idioterna> vcerej sva tole poslusala
<idioterna> no, poslusala
<idioterna> za ritem mela
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvKjpGP6P5Y
<Pepelka> Young Men Dead - The Black Angels - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Young Men Dead by Black Angels«
<idioterna> hm pa je tut ze skor 10 let staro
<idioterna> anny: sm pa gledu en uibr seksi kader dons
<idioterna> cak, bom nasu
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> anny: http://vimeo.com/108650530, pr 3:10
<idioterna> totally hot
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> celga poglej, ful je nice
<anny> lolol!
<anny> očitno se pojem sexi razume na več načinov
<anny> moram iti
<anny> lp
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/orle-ridge-fog.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-22
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Windows 10: How Microsoft Plans To Win You Back  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/W6Y8OSCq928/windows-10-microsoft-plan-to-win-users-back
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Windows 10 Is Microsoft’s Attempt To Win You Back — But Is It Enough?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/W6Y8OSCq928/windows-10-microsoft-plan-to-win-users-back
<napsy> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Zagon programa ARDUINO  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42709#Comment_42709
<mihaweb> http://3rdgag.com/girls-you-should-instantly-wife-1
<Pepelka> Girls You Should Instantly Wife
<Pepelka> »Girls You Should Instantly Wife«
<zdobersek> http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/21/blackberry-wut/
<Pepelka> BlackBerry CEO Wants Legislators To Make Developing BlackBerry Apps Mandatory | TechCrunch
<Pepelka> »At this point, BlackBerry and Windows Phone fans are probably used to having a much smaller selection of apps than their counterparts on iOS and Android..«
<zdobersek> 'spousal unit'
<mihaweb> https://engineering.gosquared.com/error-handling-using-domains-node-js
<mihaweb> a lahk cel http request handling dam v to, torej če je napaka, pač tist vrne 500, ostalo pa preživi?
<zdobersek> dunno
<zdobersek> marry the right woman, ask her
<mihaweb> haha
<mihaweb> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/bulvar/hollywood/video-ni-manekenka-ampak-kandidatka-za-predsednico
<Pepelka> VIDEO: To ni manekenka, ampak kandidatka za predsednico | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Pametna, izobražena in lepa. Je ta kombinacija prava za predsednico?«
<zdobersek> Alenka???
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Zagon programa ARDUINO  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42710#Comment_42710
<CrazyLemon> boljša!
<CrazyLemon> pa mlajša!
<zdobersek> kolinda?????
<CrazyLemon> mlajša!
<zdobersek> barbara brezigar?!?!?!?!
<CrazyLemon> irglova eva!
<CrazyLemon> al kaj je že tista tečna janševa baba
<zdobersek> cernac?
<zdobersek> a ne, gorenak
<CrazyLemon> cernac je hrvaški general
<CrazyLemon> novi chrome \o/
<zdobersek> mihaweb: dej pomagej
<mihaweb> irglova ja, pa ona od NSi, !g mojca kucler dolinar
<Pepelka> Mojca Kucler Dolinar http://www.mojcakuclerdolinar.si/
<mihaweb> :D
<CrazyLemon> miha knows
<mihaweb> ma vem, sam osebno nisem tolk zagret :D
<CrazyLemon> tebi je kolinda Å¡e vedno na prvem mestu ane
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<mihaweb> na prvem ne. je pa visoko ja :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] majnk: RE: Deljenje wi-fi povezave preko računalnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42711#Comment_42711
 * CrazyLemon sets mode: + new_glasses
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<slax0r> CrazyLemon sets mode: +hd_vision
<CrazyLemon> slax0r feels like it! :)
<napsy> kolk pa mas dioptrijo?
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je enaka dioptrija
<CrazyLemon> -2.0
<napsy> mal vec ko js :)
<napsy> -0.5/-0.7
<slax0r> js mam -0.75 na levi -0.5 na desni
<CrazyLemon> napsy dont worry..you'll get there :)
<slax0r> pa bi mogu it na ponovno
<napsy> mja, upam da se ne bo prevc poslabsal
<CrazyLemon> meni je všeč da je taka dioptrija vsaj 5 let.. \o/
<CrazyLemon> +že
<CrazyLemon> tko da na slabše ne gre... for now
<napsy> drugace redno nosis ocala?
<CrazyLemon> napsy jp.. drugače ne gre :)
<napsy> aja mas mal vec ja, js jih sam doma :)
<slax0r> unless you want to run into shit
<napsy> pa mogoc kdaj ce grem ven, drugace pa ne
<CrazyLemon> predstavljaj si da gledaš nonstop blurry image like this http://www.firmoo.com/answer/tag_img/blurry-eyes.jpg
<napsy> ker zgledam ko najvecji nerd z njimi :)
<CrazyLemon> no..sicer ni tako hudo ampak ni fajn :)
<slax0r> napsy: be proud :)
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> js tudi zgledam bl pameten s temi novimi :p
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> pl
<CrazyLemon> http://www.stunningglasses.com/pics/TommyHilfiger_1123_04S5.jpg     neki takega
<zdobersek> why not google glass?
<napsy> hipsterske :D
<slax0r> HipsterLemon
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. i'm half hipster now
<CrazyLemon> sam še da začnem docker uporabljat
<CrazyLemon> :p
<slax0r> docker?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek meh.. kaj naj snemam.. vse bi bilo x rated :/
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja.. pa snappy!
<CrazyLemon> pa ubuntu drone :D
<slax0r> sprasujem kaj je docker :)
<slax0r> to je un kao nek deploy/build tool?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja deploy/build/run container
<slax0r> in ce to uporabljas si hipster? :)
<CrazyLemon> ja!
<slax0r> o...k...
<slax0r> we use mr. jenkins
<slax0r> ne leeroy
<CrazyLemon> ne razumeš.. nisi hipster :/
<slax0r> ? o.O
<Sky[x]> mr. Jenkins hehe :D
<slax0r> ce pa so povsod neke slike ki me spominja na nekega britanskega butlerja :D
<Sky[x]> napsy-u reci ti bo on nastimal enga butlerja :D
<slax0r> why? :)
<Sky[x]> oni se s tem ukvarjajo :)
<Sky[x]> njihov produkt se je vcasih imenoal butler ce se prav spomnim
<Sky[x]> zj je pa geoffrey ce prav vem
<slax0r> aja
<napsy> http://www.tabletopgeoffrey.com/
<Pepelka> Geoffrey
<Pepelka> »The first electronic butler for your bar, restaurant or cafe. Digital touchscreen tabletop ordering done right.«
<slax0r> sj jenkins je dovolj dober butler :)
<Sky[x]> napsy: kaj pa je taka cudna domena ?
<napsy> mogoc je typo :)
<Sky[x]> table top geoffrey
<Sky[x]> :)
<napsy> se vedn precej cudn :)
<slax0r> table to pge off rey
<Sky[x]> aj kdo ze gledal star wars rebels ?
<slax0r> ?
<slax0r> a ne pride sedmi del komaj drugo leto decembra?
<Sky[x]> to je serija risanka :)
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> potem pa ne
<slax0r> sedmi del sem pa gledal ze ja
<slax0r> no you can't use my time machine
<slax0r> spoiler alert: hodor dies
 * pitastrudl holds slax0r  down and repeatedly smacks them with a rainbow trout.
<idioterna> hodor never dies
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0nS8u6Td5I
<Pepelka> A Game of Hodor (Hodor Box Office Opening Theme) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »GAME OF HODOR IS NOW CLOSED CAPTIONED FOR THE HODOR IMPAIRED. CLICK THE CC BUTTON TO FIND OUT MORE! Have you ever wanted to see two dudes watch the same open...«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2015/01/davcne_blagajne.aspx
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<Pepelka> Davčne blagajne se obetajo 1. januarja 2016 | Gospodarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Če ne bo prišlo do zapletov, bi lahko davčne blagajne v Sloveniji uvedli s 1. januarjem 2016, je na Davčni konferenci v Portorožu napovedal Peter Jenko s Finančne uprave.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3SZAAzj85Y
<Pepelka> Body by Trey - Welcome to Body by Trey - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Trey greets newcomers to bodybytrey.biz and shares the story of how he transformed himself from an overweight child into an Adonis. Watch more Broad City: ht...«
<CrazyLemon> LOL! F.U.P.A :D
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 1.km  S od TRENTE @22/01/2015 15:01:34  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+13.76+E
<idioterna> jansa!
<anny> kva je z janšo?
<idioterna> anny: ja a nima on bajte u trenti
<idioterna> no al pa vsaj lopo
<idioterna> anny: btw a teb se ni zdel seksi kko se una zasmeje
<idioterna> neki si nos vihala predn si sla
<anny> sexy ima različne definicije :)
<anny> mogoče se je meni zdelo smešno, tebi pa zapeljivo?
<idioterna> ja ne
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> imo je seksi state of mind
<anny> uf filozofsko
<idioterna> in kadar se dekleta tko smejejo so ponavad cist high
<anny> nenavadno za predstavnika moške rase
<idioterna> tko da se splaca potrudt jih prpravt do tega
<idioterna> da se tko odzivajo
<idioterna> ma js nism moski
<anny> verjetno imaš en kromosom x
<idioterna> niti avta nimam, kaj sele da bi fuzbal gledu
<anny> viška
<idioterna> mozn ja, ceprov nimam tolk stranskih ucinkov
<idioterna> klinefelter al kva je ze
<idioterna> yup
<anny> poglej našega krejzija
<idioterna> ne vidm ga
<anny> prilepim sexy video pa pravi, da ni niti soft pr0n
<idioterna> a on ma pa same ipsilone? :)
<idioterna> aja jah
<idioterna> porn je men zlo klinicna kategorija
<idioterna> mislm sej naceloma sm z interneta tko da
<idioterna> anny: http://i.imgur.com/uFIJz.jpg
<idioterna> also http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/video/2015/jan/21/naked-pictures-this-is-what-i-did-revenge-porn-emma-holten-video
<Pepelka> Someone stole naked pictures of me. This is what I did about it – video | Comment is free | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »The issues of revenge porn and hacked photos are part of a larger problem with our relationship to consent, argues Emma Holten«
<anny> hhi
<anny> pametna punca
<idioterna> ja, ful je nice
<idioterna> skoda k ni vec takih
<anny> še bolj bi bila, če ne bi dajala golih slik na nevarna mesta
<idioterna> se bolj kul bi bilo, ce se nihce ne bi zmenil za gole slike
<anny> lahko nadzoruješ svoj idiotizem, tujega ne moreš
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> mene ma da bi kr objavu svoje fotke
<idioterna> sam zato da bi postal mejckn bl normalno da so ljudje lahko tut nagi
<anny> v tvojem primeru je rahlo drugače
<idioterna> zakaj?
<anny> ker ženke ne reagiramo na moško goloto na enak način kot moški na žensko
<idioterna> ja, hvala bogu
<anny> kaj bodo rekli geji je drugo vprašanje :)
<idioterna> sej tut vsi moski ne reagiramo na goloto enako kot indoktrinirana mularija
<anny> telling me? :)
<anny> moje izkušnje so precej drugačne
<idioterna> fora je da to da je nekdo brez obleke ne pomen da gre za kakrsnokoli povabilo
<idioterna> al pa karkol v zvezi s seksualnostjo
<idioterna> mogoce je sam tok toplo da je prijetno bit nag
<anny> moram it
<anny> ukvarjam se s tem: https://github.com/fmfurtado/easybiblio
<idioterna> srecno
<Pepelka> fmfurtado/easybiblio · GitHub
<Pepelka> »easybiblio - EasyBiblio. A Book Lending System made easy.«
<anny> težave s točkama 2 in 3 :)
<anny> dz0ny že ve :)
<idioterna> hm?
<anny> brb
<idioterna> a pr how to install
<anny> ja
<idioterna> a to mas linux masino?
<idioterna> lahko pozenes mysql v ukazni vrstici in dobis mysql shell?
<anny> obe
<dz0ny> opreš phpmyadmin v wamp
<idioterna> mislm ne vem kaksen dostop do baze mas
<idioterna> aha phpmyadmin
<dz0ny> uploadaš tist sql
<idioterna> ne vem ce je ksn .sql
<anny> je
<anny> v database
<idioterna> aha no potem se ziher da
<dz0ny> hm dons že tretjo punco učim ta mysql
<dz0ny> neki bo novga :>
<anny> dz0ny, ti si naš rešitelj
<anny> sigurno bo polna luna
<anny> moram it, se oglasim kasneje
<CrazyLemon> adijo!
<lynxlynxlynx> idioterna: dej prosim zrihti račune, da ti lahko plačamo, pa da se potem cela kaskada razreši
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: ne upam se racunov med sestankom pisat :|
<idioterna> cez eno uro
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: predavanje uspel?
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ni treba asap, samo enkrat kmalu (najbrž ti itak že drugi težijo)
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: whaa?
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: a nsite mel predavanja z o crm v WP
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, tisto je naslednji teden
<dz0ny> aja :D
<lynxlynxlynx> včeri sam dolg sestank
<slax0r> 12:38  * pitastrudl holds slax0r  down and repeatedly smacks them with a rainbow trout.
<slax0r> au?!
<dz0ny> kje ga vidš?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2481-1: Samba vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2481-1/
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu Flavors 15.04 Vivid Vervet Alpha 2 Available For Testing  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/7b_hFrezNJ4/ubuntu-flavors-1504-vivid-vervet-alpha.html
<dz0ny> systemd enabled ^^
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2480-1: MySQL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2480-1/
<slax0r> smesen tale ubuntu security
<slax0r> ce bi napisal sam samba in mysql bi usi vedl zakaj se gre...
<idioterna> dz0ny: vivid je systemd?
<napsy> kok se spomen kok so upstart klel
<napsy> :)
<napsy> spomnem*
<dz0ny> idioterna: mhm
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 10.3°C @22.01.2015 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 82% zahodnik 0.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:38:09, Kulminacija: 11:17:40, Sončni zahod: 15:57:11
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 19min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> idioterna: liveboot je Å¡e star upstart
<dz0ny> ko pa namestiš maš opciju boot using systemd
<dz0ny> kr fancy tole http://i.imgur.com/2p5cISq.png
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 15.04 Alpha 2 Downloads Now Available  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0UEq2TSmUac/ubuntu-15-04-alpha-2-downloads
<CrazyLemon> gnome uporabljaš? gnome?1?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.netokracija.si/pinterest-kosei-jure-leskovec-94515
<Pepelka> Pinterest prevzel Kosei, startup Jureta Leskovca
<Pepelka> »Pinterest je prevzel Kosei, ameriški startup, ki ga je soustanovil Dr. Jure Leskovec, Ljubljančan in profesor na ameriški univerzi Stanford.«
<CrazyLemon> semenska investicija? what in the world
<LorD_DDooM> gnome shell, best shell
<LorD_DDooM> o owwwwww
<idioterna> dz0ny: kul
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: evo, mam
<lynxlynxlynx> super, kar pošlji boštjanu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja bi reku da je tole hitreje od unity
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: jutr se bova zmenila pomoje ker mu morm se ene papirje za njegovo firmo zrihtat
<lynxlynxlynx> hvala
<zdobersek> kva maste to
<zdobersek> neke mutne posle na privat
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> paperwork za neke razpise
<zdobersek> ne ti
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kje seznam jezikov en tip je reku da je sl_SI slovaško
<dz0ny> https://github.com/paradoxxxzero/gnome-shell-system-monitor-applet/blob/master/po/sl/system-monitor.po
<Pepelka> gnome-shell-system-monitor-applet/system-monitor.po at master · paradoxxxzero/gnome-shell-system-monitor-applet · GitHub
<Pepelka> »gnome-shell-system-monitor-applet - Display system informations in gnome shell status bar, such as memory usage, cpu usage, network rates…«
<dz0ny> in mam zdej slovaški meni
<dz0ny> :|
<dz0ny> one pic more http://i.imgur.com/as22hcQ.png
<lynxlynxlynx> iso standard je
<dz0ny> mah zajebu
<dz0ny> huto systemd pokazat http://i.imgur.com/49KBe30.png
<dz0ny> hotel*
<lynxlynxlynx> a bi moral bit na kej pozorni?
<dz0ny> da dela?
<dz0ny> edin splash
<dz0ny> ki pa tko al tko ne dela
<dz0ny> ever
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj pa ne bi delal?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny povej mu da nima pojma
<CrazyLemon> sk je slovaško
<CrazyLemon> in je vedno bilo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tole mu kopiraj https://wiki.gnome.org/TranslationProject/LocalisationGuide#Language_codes http://www.loc.gov/standards/iso639-2/php/code_list.php
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: thx
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny js bi ga Å¡e poslal nekam.. ti pa sam presodi :D
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž ne loči med kodami za jezik in državo
<lynxlynxlynx> sam tam je pa sl sierra leone, se mi zdi :)
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> slovaška je sk_sk
<CrazyLemon> slovenija sl_si
<CrazyLemon> .yt meeka kates - closure
<jabuk> Meeka Kates - Closure (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htv1VtNm3BQ ♥1,330 ▶171,705
<CrazyLemon> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/builder-an-ide-of-our-gnome
<Pepelka> Builder, An IDE of our GNOME | Indiegogo
<Pepelka> »Let's make it easy to create software for GNOME!«
<lynxlynxlynx> nih
<lynxlynxlynx> napačni problemi
<dz0ny> sam ma valid point
<dz0ny> it's pain to develop gnome apps
<dz0ny> compile && refresh && copy from other projects
<CrazyLemon> copy from other projects!
<CrazyLemon> my favourite type of programming!
<zdobersek> you are a pirate!
<zdobersek> pirate you'll be freeeee-heee-heee-heeeee
<pitastrudl> arrrr
<lynxlynxlynx> baraba si je kar prisvojil floss in linux
<lynxlynxlynx> glede na kakšne neumnosti delajo pri gtk3, bi bilo ljudi za odvračat, ne obratno
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: kaj te moti?
<lynxlynxlynx> jezik v videu
<dz0ny> kolk awesome http://i.imgur.com/fYmdCAW.png
<zdobersek> as awesome as gnome?
<dz0ny> no idea zakaj to men v archu ne pokaze
<dz0ny> zdobersek: gnome user?
<zdobersek> 4 life
<CrazyLemon> L
<dz0ny> prove it
<zdobersek> ... how?
<dz0ny> screenshot comes to mind...
<zdobersek> ah, sam da ne rabim dat delat tatuja
<CrazyLemon> /exec -o  env |grep -i current_desktop
<zdobersek> dude, gnome poganjam
<zdobersek> https://i.imgur.com/EPnRNJA.png
<CrazyLemon> ne priznam .pngja ker nikjer ne piše zdobersek
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a activities se da skrit
<zdobersek> https://i.imgur.com/e9EEkol.png
<zdobersek> dz0ny: seveda ne, ker zgubis na usabilityju
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> that irc client
<CrazyLemon> a je pidgin ??
<zdobersek> YÜP
<CrazyLemon> jeez dude
<LorD_DDooM> GNOME Shell 3.14.3  Get on my level
<CrazyLemon> ti tudi?
<CrazyLemon> ffs people!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: abandon ship, abandon ship
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Deljenje wi-fi povezave preko računalnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42712#Comment_42712
<CrazyLemon> but its so nice
<CrazyLemon> this unity
<zdobersek> #gnome-si it is
<dz0ny> meh tam ni nobenga
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> http://www.ubuntu.com/things
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Core on Internet Things | Snappy | Ubuntu
<Pepelka> »A new, transactionally updated Ubuntu for clouds and devices.«
<zdobersek> schnipp schnapp schanppy
<zdobersek> schnappy schnappy schanpp
<zdobersek> kolk sem bral so vrgl notr apt replacement, in je cela revolucija ratala ven
<zdobersek> CIAO
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni Å¡e v alfi?
<lynxlynxlynx> classical canonical
<CrazyLemon> .imdb taken 3
<jabuk> Ugrabljena 3 (2014) 109 min Action Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.4/10 (20,680 glasov) MT: 25/100
<jabuk> Ex-government operative Bryan Mills is accused of a ruthless murder he never committed or witnessed. As he is tracked and pursued, Mills brings out his particular set of skills to find the true killer and clear his name.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2340859673/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2446042/
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-23
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2482-1: elfutils vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2482-1/
<upd_> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @23.01.2015 2:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92% severnik 1.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:35:33, Kulminacija: 11:14:47, Sončni zahod: 15:54:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 18min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd_> !g vreme
<Pepelka> Napovedi in podatki http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9.4°C @23.01.2015 2:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64% vzhodnik 2.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:18, Kulminacija: 11:17:57, Sončni zahod: 15:58:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 21min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] majnk: RE: Deljenje wi-fi povezave preko računalnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42713#Comment_42713
<napsy> jutro
<kubanc> Jov, kaj priporočate za virtualizacijo x32 al x64 ubuntu host?
<mihaweb> jutro
<mihaweb> kubanc: če je procesor 64 bit, VEDNO 64 bit?
<mihaweb> zakaj bi hotel še dodatno počasnej?
<kubanc> ja, procesor j ex64
<kubanc> ja ne vem kako je z flashom podpora
<kubanc> ki ga nujno potrebujem
<mihaweb> host ali guest?
<kubanc> guest...
<kubanc> host bo windows, guesti bodo ubuntu
<mihaweb> za 64 bit guest moraš vklopit v biosu virtualizacijo. ampak to itak veš.
<mihaweb> ne vem, men flash delal lepo na 64 bit ubuntu (brez virtualca)
<mihaweb> kako je pa zdaj pa ne vem :D
<kubanc> ja mene zanima samo podpora če je OK...
<kubanc> ker ko bom naredil en virtualni sistem ga mislim samo kopirat..
<mihaweb> ja pa naredi pa probaj?
<napsy> ma kdo izkusnje z sentry?
 * CrazyLemon ima izkušnje s sentry
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne take kot tebe zanimajo :D
<mihaweb> :D
<zdobersek> tis the season
<CrazyLemon> to be jolly?
<CrazyLemon> prejel račun od tušmobila (že dva meseca nisem pri tušmobilu) za obdobje od 1.1.14 - 31.1.14 ..wtf
<zdobersek> ... za prejsnje leto?
<CrazyLemon> ja.. sam ne razumem pointa tega računa
<CrazyLemon> ker na koncu pride znesek za plačilo 0,0
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/it/pinterest-s-70-milijoni-uporabnikov-kupil-podjetje-ki-ga-je-soustanovil-uspesen-slovenski-znansvetnik.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Pinterest s 70 milijoni uporabnikov kupil podjetje, ki ga je soustanovil uspešen slovenski znansvetnik
<Pepelka> »Spletno družbeno omrežje Pinterest je kupilo družbo Kosei, katere soustanovitelj je slovenski znanstvenik Jure Leskovec. Pojasnil je, da so s poslom zadovoljni, predvsem pa pričakujejo, da bodo lahko s pomočjo Pinteresta uresničili svojo vizijo.«
<CrazyLemon> nism vedu da je jure leskovec znan svetnik
<Sky[x]> svetnik?
<napsy> on z svetilko ;)
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> sem v drugem kontekstu razumel :D
<Sky[x]> ala ljubljanski svetnik :)
<zdobersek> je reku, 'YOU ARE ME PRODUCT'
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.3°C @23.01.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% severovzhodnik 3.6 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:18, Kulminacija: 11:17:57, Sončni zahod: 15:58:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 21min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6°C @23.01.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 79% severozahodnik 0.8 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:35:44, Kulminacija: 11:14:50, Sončni zahod: 15:53:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 18min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> bo dezeval?
<Sky[x]> lahko da so leskovca notr v startup povabil smao zaradi imena :)
<Sky[x]> samo dvomim da bi se to sel leskovec
<Sky[x]> k berem sedaj kaj so razvili je to cisto njegovo branza
<Sky[x]> http://listenonrepeat.com/?v=7uO8-8hx0Dg#Kanye_West_-_Stronger(Never_Back_Down)
<Sky[x]> :)
<Pepelka> ListenOnRepeat | YouTube Repeat
<Pepelka> »Listen to Kanye West - Stronger(Never Back Down) on repeat at ListenOnRepeat«
<CrazyLemon> napsy bo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: RE: Kodi 14.0 je tukaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42714#Comment_42714
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dx.com/p/gl-inet-wi-fi-router-openwrt-ssh-usb-64mbyte-ram-wireless-repeater-pcb-board-green-346531#.VMIvgK2G_8t
<Pepelka> GL.iNet Wi-Fi Router OpenWrt SSH USB 64Mbyte RAM Wireless Repeater PCB Board - Green - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
<Pepelka> »I like this from DX. Find the cool gadgets at a incredibly low price with worldwide free shipping here.«
<CrazyLemon> cheap
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a spet
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj a spet
<dz0ny> nov ruter?
<CrazyLemon> ne bom menjal routerja
<CrazyLemon> dovolj je bilo :D
<CrazyLemon> izpolnil sem svojo kvoto :D
<mihaweb> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/telekom-in-simobil-krsila-nacelo-internetne-nevtralnosti-in-s-tem-zakon/356554
<Pepelka> Telekom in Simobil kršila načelo internetne nevtralnosti in s tem zakon :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Agencija za komunikacijska omrežja in storitve je zoper Telekom Slovenije in Simobil ugotovila kršitve načela nevtralnosti interneta. Nepravilnosti morata odpraviti.«
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py_7pYVF664
<Pepelka> Crash Finish line Mount Barker Tour Down Under stage4 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »On board the crash !! Don't ask me how i did it !!«
<zdobersek> merkejte canyona
<zdobersek> http://youtu.be/PtSlpdJ-8H0?t=3m32s
<Pepelka> Santos Tour Down Under 2015 - race highlights - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch all the action and excitement of the Bupa Stage 4 from Glenelg to Mount Barker in the Santos Tour Down Under 2015.«
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/znanje/infoteh/akos-razsodil-telekom-slovenije-in-simobil-krsita-nevtralnost-interneta.html
<Pepelka> Akos razsodil - Telekom Slovenije in Simobil kršita nevtralnost interneta
<Pepelka> »Operaterja morata nehati ponujati storitve z vključenim brezplačnim prenosom podatkov v mobilnem omrežju.«
<Sky[x]> Oliver its alive! :D
<zdobersek> kter Oliver?
<CrazyLemon> tile crashi zgledajo painful
<zdobersek> en je fasu zlomljeno prsnico
<CrazyLemon> canyon?
<Sky[x]> oliver queen
<Sky[x]> :)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu MATE 15.04 Vivid Vervet Alpha 2 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/f86JSpdjCPk/ubuntu-mate-1504-vivid-vervet-alpha-2.html
<zdobersek> KROFI
<Sky[x]> lp
 * slax0r ukrade zdobersekove krofe
 * slax0r ves bel okrog ust od cukra: "nisem bil js"
<slax0r> lp Sky[x]
<zdobersek> joke's on you!
<zdobersek> ni cukra na krofih!
<CrazyLemon> edino pravilno!
<slax0r> joke'son you! sm ga dodal
 * CrazyLemon sovraži cukr v prahu
<slax0r> cukr u prahu je kt bacon...ne mores hate-at
<CrazyLemon> i hate it
<zdobersek> slax0r: a je bla glazura?
<slax0r> saj ves, so bili tvoji krofi >:)
 * dz0ny had pizza zepek
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: RE: Kodi 14.0 je tukaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42715#Comment_42715
<CrazyLemon> gledal kdo citizenfour? :D
<CrazyLemon> omenja se da inside source uporablja jabber za komunikacijo z novinarji.. a je jabber res tako secure vir? :)
 * CrazyLemon bo verjetno pristal na watch list zaradi teh besed
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEG-ly9tQGk
<Pepelka> Lars Andersen: a new level of archery - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The ultimate archery trick! Prove that Hollywood archery is not historical. Podcast about how I started archery: https://soundcloud.com/claus-raasted/77-spec...«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mogoce zato, ker ni backdooran
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=62&t=15428
<Pepelka> Android programerja vabimo na kavo - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<Pepelka> »Zdravo, Imamo trenutno največjo messaging aplikacijo, ki jo imajo v lasti slovenci.«
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> tole se slisi tk salabajzersko :D
<CrazyLemon> why
<slax0r> imamo najvecjo aplikacijo v sloveniji, sam je ne upam updejtat, ker to pa to
<slax0r> ne vem no, jaz tega ne bi ravno obesal na zvon
<slax0r> sploh pa, a potrebujemo se en chat app?
<slax0r> a hangouts, viber, whatsapp,..... niso dovolj? -.-
<slax0r> se mal pa bom mel vec chat appov na telefonu kot kontaktov :)
<CrazyLemon> no ne potrebujemo še en chat app..ampak če imajo 650k downloadov
<CrazyLemon> očitno obstaja trg
<CrazyLemon> (hipsters)
<slax0r> me pa zanima ker app je to
<CrazyLemon> in od kje tebi da jo ne upajo updejtat.. pač slabo so načrtovali vse skupaj in morajo ponovno spisat app :)
<idioterna> spizdil jim je dev ker so arseholes
<idioterna> no, al je bil pa on.
<CrazyLemon> tako
<idioterna> ampak ponavad tut arse ne spizdi ce ga dobr placajo tko da
<idioterna> i'd pass.
<CrazyLemon> ma js menim da ni arse.. ampak ni bil sposoben vzdrževat/spisat proper app
<CrazyLemon> hence he left
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: "Aplikacija je trenutno zelo slaba in trenutno se soočamo z izzivom, da si ne upamo updejtati"
<CrazyLemon> aja.. pol sm slabo prebral :D
<slax0r> see? :P
<CrazyLemon> se opravičujem!
<slax0r> sprejeto
<slax0r> !
<idioterna> aja se prav ne arse
<idioterna> ampak mozn da nespo
<idioterna> to se pa hitr zgodi ja
<idioterna> sam kurc
<idioterna> js sm tut kar se tice resnga android developmenta
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-24
<AndroUser> a se komu ne dela twlemach?
<AndroUser> klicem ba support pa sam do 24h delajo grrr
<zdobersek> Escher gonna draw shit
<Gregor3000> ok kateri genij je nastavil opcijo da  med posodobitvami računalnik gre v mirovanje?
<Gregor3000> eh zdej ga pa sploh ne morem nazaj zbudit.
<zdobersek> Mark, posredno ali neposredno
<zdobersek> kaj vse prileze mim urednikov! http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/01/jansev_sin_do_sluzbe_v_bruslju.aspx
<Pepelka> Janšev sin s srednješolsko izobrazbo do službe v Bruslju (video) | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Žan Janša, najstarejši sin Janeza Janše, je postal pomočnik evropske poslanke iz vrst Slovenske demokratske stranke Patricije Šulin.«
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9.7°C @24.01.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% jugovzhodnik 2.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:36:26, Kulminacija: 11:18:12, Sončni zahod: 15:59:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 23min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> brrr
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 6°C @24.01.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64% severozahodnik 5.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:32:20, Kulminacija: 11:12:03, Sončni zahod: 15:51:46
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 19min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
 * zdobersek bo sel ven sprobat nove cote
<CrazyLemon> fensi!
<CrazyLemon> pokaži kaj si nabavu
<zdobersek> zdej sem komplet cashtelli
<CrazyLemon> eww
<CrazyLemon> scorpions all over you?
<zdobersek> ayup
<zdobersek> ma sem freak
<zdobersek> zgornji del sem nabavu velikost S, in mi je ulit
<zdobersek> hlace sem vzel pa M, in so mi ulite, ampak skor prekratke
<CrazyLemon> so boney
<Gregor3000> kako pa naredim da se mi skripta vedno zažene kot admin brez da se piše geslo?
<Gregor3000> je to sploh možno?
<idioterna> kasna skripta
<Sky[x]> Gregor3000: verjetno zelis dat v crontab od roota in ti bo vedno kot root zagnalo ?
<Gregor3000> samo požene sudo alsa reload -c ali nekaj takega
<Gregor3000> potem pa zdaj se seveda odpre terminal kjer se vnese geslo in se moduli ponovno naložijo. včasih pomaga, da dobim zvok nazaj...
<Gregor3000> ne ni na čas vezano
<lynxlynxlynx> sudo
<dz0ny> Gregor3000: kje pa maš to
<dz0ny> alse se skoraj ne uproablja več
<Gregor3000> kaj se pa zdaj uporablja?
<dz0ny> pulseaudio :)
<Gregor3000> ok
<Gregor3000> ne vem predvidevam da sem takrat to namestil, ker pulseaudio ni delal
<dz0ny> no da gremo nazaj
<dz0ny> !g sudoers file
<Gregor3000> drugače je skripta na desktopu
<Pepelka> How To Edit the Sudoers File on Ubuntu and CentOS | DigitalOcean https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-edit-the-sudoers-file-on-ubuntu-and-centos
<dz0ny> ^^ v to datotkeo daš svojega userja pa program
<dz0ny> maš primere zraven
<Gregor3000> aha ok
<dz0ny> in se pol tist požene brez da rabiš duso pisat
<dz0ny> nice typo :>
<Gregor3000> če vzamem nekaj takega: https://www.mimovrste.com/razsiritvene-kartice/st-lab-zvocna-kartica-st-lab-51-pci?v=617278 bo to potem 100% delalo ob vsakem bootu? rabim tako ali tako samo stereo zvok, nič kaj za audiofile ali kaj podobnega
<Pepelka> ST Lab Zvočna kartica 5.1, PCI | mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »6 kanalni zvok za ceno običajne zvočne kartice! Odlična PCI zvočna kartica, kompatibilna z MS Windows 95, 98, Me, NT, 2000, XP in Linuxom!«
<Gregor3000> ke počasi mi načenja vse skupaj živce
<Gregor3000> enkrat zvok, drugič vse zamrzne...
<Gregor3000> zdej bom poskusil dodati ventilator na ohišje, če bo kaj pomagalo. zandjič sem ga odprl malo in je temperatura dramatično padla
<Gregor3000> tako da mogoče ne hladi dovolj dobor in je upam d asam to narobe na tej stari škatli
<zdobersek> ma jebes to no
<zdobersek> pol ure sem se oblacu, pol pa ven stopim, pa dezuje
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: kaj si gotu it lavfat ? :)
<Sky[x]> hotu*
<Gregor3000> heh tule že tako ali tako od jutra
<zdobersek> kolo vozt
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 6°C @24.01.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 71% severozahodnik 3.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:32:20, Kulminacija: 11:12:03, Sončni zahod: 15:51:46
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 19min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<Gregor3000> v skandinaviji ga vozijo tudi po snegu. v čem je torej problem? :-)
<zdobersek> v dezju
<idioterna> Gregor3000: hm?
<idioterna> a mi ga pa ne vozimo po snegu al kaj?
<Gregor3000> aja potem sneg ni problem samo dež je?
<Gregor3000> jaz rabim novo zračnico (al pa sam ventil, kdo bi vedel) in zbiram pogum za obisk servisa.
<Gregor3000> zdaj mi je malo prehladno, sem se p aodločil, d ako bo toplo vsak nedeževen dan s kolesom na šiht
<Gregor3000> 4x prečkam cesto drugače pa samo kolesarska. kaj češ boljšega za malo rekreacije
<Gregor3000> pa Å¡e do Å¡ihta sem prej kot z avtom :-)
<Gregor3000> sam nazaj je pa v hrib gre pa malo bolj počasi
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je narobe s kolesom da bi ga peljal na servis?
<CrazyLemon> pa zračnice so poceni.. plašči so malo dražji :)
<idioterna> tut dez ni problem
<idioterna> Gregor3000: v zadnjih 15 letih ni blo tacga vremena da se ne bi su peljat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pol ure? those are some tight clothes
<zdobersek> idioterna: hruske, banane
<idioterna> Gregor3000: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_BB7Nnbmd4
<Pepelka> Orle Ridge Fog - YouTube
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 10.5°C @24.01.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 45% vzhodnik 1.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:36:26, Kulminacija: 11:18:12, Sončni zahod: 15:59:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 23min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7°C @24.01.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64% jugovzhodnik 1.8 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:34:50, Kulminacija: 11:15:06, Sončni zahod: 15:55:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 20min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .yt tove styrke borderline
<jabuk> Tove Styrke - Borderline (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zhwihAXMlI ♥3,295 ▶397,064
<pitastrudl> na domafonu še nimam priimka naštimanga, kak naj potem naročim kaj preko spleta?
<pitastrudl> mislim, kako vem da je prispela pošiljka
<pitastrudl> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a dajo pošto v domofon? :D
<CrazyLemon> sej obstaja nabiralnik je bela cesta :D
<pitastrudl> ja sej tut na nabiralniku nimam Å¡e imena
<pitastrudl> haha :D
<pitastrudl> pa bi neki čimprej naročil
<pitastrudl> bom se že z pošiljateljem zmenil
<CrazyLemon> no naroči.. pol pa le pohiti in prilepi ime na nabiralnik :>
<pitastrudl> dvomim da jim bo problem en klic ali pa sms naredit
<Sky[x]> lp
<pitastrudl> lp
<Sky[x]> jo jo
<Sky[x]> kaj dogaja ?
<Sky[x]> kva se kej dela ? :P
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-25
<pitastrudl> uhh
<pitastrudl> Sky[x]: Å¡e tu :D?
<Sky[x]> jp
<pitastrudl> kaj dogaja
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> vglavnem sm zdl pogledal par epizod enga animeja pa gledam od kolega twitch stream k igra csgo
<pitastrudl> filam laptop da lahk grem nazaj v postlo gledat
<pitastrudl> :D
<screamboy> servus
<pitastrudl> yo
<screamboy> !test
<pitastrudl> !test confirmed
<screamboy> pepelka :)
<screamboy> kako?
<pitastrudl> ?
<screamboy> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Screamboy: RE: Ubuntu.si Video Vodiči  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42716#Comment_42716
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> in so se vsi zbudil :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: Upravljalnik listnic za KDE (KDEWallet)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6280/upravljalnik-listnic-za-kde-kdewallet
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<idioterna> dezuje nate :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Program za odstranjevanje junk datotek?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42717#Comment_42717
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Ubuntu.si Video Vodiči  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42718#Comment_42718
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Program za odstranjevanje junk datotek?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42719#Comment_42719
<kubanc> Jov, a se kdo tuki spozna na openVPN, oziroma se je že kdaj povezoval na to preko Ubuntu?
<kubanc> http://vpnmask.com/#services
<Pepelka> VPNMask – 100% Free VPN Service-OpenVpn & PPTP
<Pepelka> »Free VPN Service, OpenVPN, PPTP, Fast Servers«
<dz0ny> kubanc: importaš nastavitve v network managerju
<dz0ny> in je to to :)
<kubanc> ja ok
<kubanc> samo problem je v tem k ne  morem shranit
<kubanc> grayed "save"
<kubanc> pa sm nastavil da je authentication samo password, in Å¡e vedno ne morem kliknit na save...
<kubanc> a moram imeti CA Certificate?
<dz0ny> .apt network-manager-opnevpn
<kubanc> ker če ne potrebujem potem predvidevam da moram network-manager zagnat z sudo ukazom
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> sec
<dz0ny> da pogledam ta config
<dz0ny> dej ga prilepi nekam
<dz0ny> zgleda sem slep pa ne znam prenest tega
<kubanc> a config file sta strežnik?
<kubanc> sta=za
<dz0ny> ne client
<dz0ny> to so navodila kako naj se client poveže na strežnik
<dz0ny> kako enkripcijo, kak port
<dz0ny> kaj naj posreduje strežniku(lokalni internet, globalni)
<kubanc> http://www.vpnbook.com/ pa pejt na OpenVPN zavihek
<Pepelka> Free VPN • 100% Free PPTP and OpenVPN Service
<Pepelka> »Free VPN Service – VPNBook.com is the #1 premium Free VPN Server account provider. US, UK, and offshore VPN servers available.«
<kubanc> a si najdu?
<dz0ny> kubanc: https://paste.sh/OczC8mkD#X-A41KZgPOVmy2KbX9b88Olr
<Pepelka> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<dz0ny> ko odpreš ta ovpn
<dz0ny> ma Å¡ to not
<kubanc> jap
<dz0ny> v nm uvoziš in naoto v poljih kjer moraš te certe vpisat
<dz0ny> poklikaš da maš te fajle
<dz0ny> tečen je ker nm ne zna uvozi vgrajenih certifikatov
<dz0ny> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=739216
<tadej> folk tomato mi neglede na nastavitve zavraca icmp pakete
<tadej> ma se kdo tak problem?
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 3°C @25.01.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 73% južni veter 2 m/s pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:33:43, Kulminacija: 11:15:17, Sončni zahod: 15:56:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 23min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> tadej: mas siol?
<dz0ny> they do that by default
<tadej> dz0ny ne telesmeh
<Sky[x]> mislm da je pri meni isto
<tadej> ne pinga sky
<Sky[x]> sm tisto na telesmehu
<Sky[x]> mislm da majo tud onemogocen
<tadejgsm> Re
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citizenfour  ->  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4YOEHI8ctw
<Pepelka> Citizenfour - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 0.1°C @25.01.2015 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 77%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:32:31, Kulminacija: 11:15:11, Sončni zahod: 15:57:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 25min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<tadejgsm> .vreme kocevje
<jabuk> ARSO: Kočevje (467m): 3°C @25.01.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% severnik 2 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:31:15, Kulminacija: 11:13:55, Sončni zahod: 15:56:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 25min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<tadej> a je kak ipv6 majster tle? :)
<zdobbie> idioterna: se je pol spucal
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: RE: Kodi 14.0 je tukaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42720#Comment_42720
<Tadej__> hej freenode ima v6 serverje?
<tadej> kir freenode irc server je nam najbližje?
<CrazyLemon> tadej uporabiš irc.freenode.net ali chat.freenode.net pa ti že dodeli pravega!
<tadej> kr to many local connections mi izpise ceprav je to prva povezava za moj rang...
<tadej> krneki zgleda je iline za cel digitalocean rang...
<tadej> Sky[x]: telesmeh pravi da ne blokira icmp...
<tadej> pol ga zgleda tomato
<Sky[x]> aja wierd :>
<Sky[x]> tadej: dej se direkt na modem priklopi pa bos videl :)
<tadej> in kljub opciji ne blokiraj vseeno blokira...
<tadej> tud ce dam v iptables rule da spusti skozi za en ip ga ne spusti skozi...
<CrazyLemon> .aptf libdcerpc-binding.so
<jabuk> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdcerpc-binding.so > libdcerpc-dev [not i386]
<jabuk> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libdcerpc-binding.so > libdcerpc-dev [not amd64]
<CrazyLemon> .apt libdcerpc-binding.so
<CrazyLemon> aha
<tadej> CrazyLemon: danes je top gear right?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: RE: Upravljalnik listnic za KDE (KDEWallet)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42721#Comment_42721
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Program za odstranjevanje junk datotek?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42722#Comment_42722
<CrazyLemon> tadej right
<tadej> a ma se kdo tle telemach?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Ubuntu.si Video Vodiči  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42723#Comment_42723
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Program za odstranjevanje junk datotek?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42724#Comment_42724
<CrazyLemon> .apt libdcerpc-dev
<jabuk> libdcerpc-dev {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS)}
<CrazyLemon> interesting
<netkat> tadej, jst mam
<tadej> netkat: ti blokira icmp?
<netkat> jp
<netkat> ce traceroutam pridem do 94.140.64.60
<tadej> jaz pa do 94.140.74.71
<netkat> ti sezes visje:)
<tadej> :)
<CrazyLemon> kako povem grepu da se ustavi pri recimo 200 znakih? fckin minimized .js/.css je vse v eni vrstici in pol ne dobim tistega kar iščem
<CrazyLemon> mislim dobim cel fajl v bistvu :)
<dz0ny> grep -eri al neki tazga
<CrazyLemon> negative
<CrazyLemon> updejtam temo na forumu
<CrazyLemon> in kr naenkrat se pojavi width:10000px
<CrazyLemon> in ne vem od kje mu ta ideja!
<lynxlynxlynx> nič ne bo
<lynxlynxlynx> sed -n 's,^.*\(.{100}pattern.{100}\).*$,\1,p' # probi kej tazga
<CrazyLemon> hail jesus.. ni več 10.000px
<CrazyLemon> stupid developer
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx a sed zna pregledovat rekurzivno fajle v trenutnem imeniku?
<lynxlynxlynx> stream editor
<lynxlynxlynx> find | sed
<lynxlynxlynx> seveda z -exec al pa xargs
<CrazyLemon> pravkar sm crashal grep :)
<dz0ny> grep -eri '{0,100}10000px{0,100}'
<dz0ny> crash it more
<CrazyLemon>  grep -roP ".{0,100}BlockTitle.{0,100}" .
<CrazyLemon> tole dela :)
<CrazyLemon> eri pa ne :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak na koncu pa crasha :D
<CrazyLemon> a lahk Å¡e nekdo to poskusi? :9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kr ne zmore pogrepat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> nocm
<CrazyLemon> tri izpše pol pa segfault
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: grep -o '................10000px................'
<CrazyLemon> nocm
<CrazyLemon> ti nocs moj ukaz..js nocem tvojga
<CrazyLemon> !
<idioterna> suit yourself
<lynxlynxlynx> si mel srečo, da je bil samo en match
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx če je več matchev v fileu je v bistvu še boljše
<CrazyLemon> ker mi jih več izpiše preden segfaulta
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak vseeno ne gre čez več kot treh različnih fajlov
<lynxlynxlynx> mislil sem več v eni vrstici, ker grepu je en dovolj
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx sej to je v bistvu vse v eni vrstici.. ker je minified css
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm, mogoče pol samo za -c pa barvanje
<CrazyLemon> pha.. tist 10k px width je vsega bootstrap 3.3 kriv.. gaddemit twitter
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Choqok 1.5 Lands With Twitter Fixes, Working Pump.io Plugin  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/woNpaVuzIvc/choqok-1-5-lands-twitter-fixes-working-pump-io-plugin
<tadej> CrazyLemon: na partisu je ze
<CrazyLemon> tadej tnx.. ampak sm zvest drugim pašnikom :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> a se ne spite :)
<CrazyLemon> spimo spimo
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-25
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> o
<zdobersek> "Glej, mene boli đoko. Grem za pastirja, če je treba. Grem kuhat k Ljudmili, če me vzame."
<napsy> https://go.googlesource.com/go/+/2a09a68dd951a563b2e6fb6d0d3b5a77ec9e67d5%5E%21/#F0
<Pepelka> Diff - 2a09a68dd951a563b2e6fb6d0d3b5a77ec9e67d5^! - go - Git at Google
<napsy> tole je zaskrbljeno veliko carovnije not
<slax0r> saj so samo komentari
<napsy> xactly
<slax0r> unsafe.go
<slax0r> well
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> http://reverbpress.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Bernie-Sanders-Objects-in-the-mirror.jpg
<zdobersek> they're actually in the front already
<zdobersek> rock star https://twitter.com/maryaliceparks/status/691448641119088641
<Pepelka> MaryAlice Parks auf Twitter: "Bernie just threw his jacket in to the crowd - in to the arms of a screaming teenage fan - like it was a guitar pick. NO JOKE."
<idioterna> zdobersek: nationally?
<zdobersek> zdej bi ze loh bil
<idioterna> some polls, but not most polls
<idioterna> ce zmaga SC, that might be it
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K9xin37qgw
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders 2016 - Not Me, Us - YouTube
<Pepelka> »With the primaries for the US election starting in a week's time I decided to edit together a little video to help inspire Bernie Sanders campaign volunteers...«
<napsy> um
<napsy> kok se rece onemu programu za linux ki je ful dober za media center?
<dz0ny> Kodi
<napsy> dz0ny: thx
<napsy> pa se en q
<zdobersek> go
<napsy> bi mel akek tezave ce bi hotu na intel hd priklopit exteri ultra-wide lcd prek hdmi?
<napsy> kake*
<dz0ny> napsy: odvisno od teme
<dz0ny> fora je da so vse narjene za 16:9
<dz0ny> razmerje
<napsy> sm precej sure da mam hdmi 1.3
<napsy> sam se bojim da bodo intel drajverji kj zatajil
<dz0ny> try and report :)
<napsy> nimam, sam razmislam o nakupu
<dz0ny> to za kodi govoris?
<dz0ny> al na splosno
<napsy> za ultra-wide lcd
<napsy> na splosno
<dz0ny> no idea on that
<dz0ny> verjetno je treba povecat memory na gpu
<dz0ny> na/za*
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj bi bile kakršnekoli težave
<CrazyLemon> js mam 4:3 pa 16:9 na apuju pa ni težav
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da je apu awesome but lets not go there
<slax0r> lets!
<zdobersek> cuz u wrong!
<zdobersek> APU = abhorrently pitiful unit
<CrazyLemon> fine..apu is so awesome that even bernie sanders is using it
<CrazyLemon> *cough* said LVP *cough*
<zdobersek> said the Hillary propagandist
<slax0r> zakaj se pa vi kregate o volitvah v us of a?
<zdobersek> sej se nben ne krega
<zdobersek> we just state facts
<slax0r> I just don't care about dem
<zdobersek> k.
<idioterna> moj profesor sociologije je reku, da bi moral mi volit za ameriskega predsednika
<idioterna> ker na nasa zivljenja objektivno vpliva bolj kot nas predsednik
<slax0r> kar je po eni strani res, se hocemo it neko ameriko :)
<idioterna> kdo?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/friendlistcleaner/
<Pepelka> Things to Post to Clean Your Friendslist
<Pepelka> »Things to Post to Clean Your Friendslist. 1468 „Gefällt mir“-Angaben · 241 Personen sprechen darüber. Too many people on your friendslist? Repost this...«
<zdobbie> "APUs are great!"
<CrazyLemon> we know..no need to convince us
<anny_> dan
<anny_> samo da pozdravim :)
<napsy> lp
<anny_> vsi živi, kompi pridni?
<napsy> oo ja
<anny_> odlično!
<anny_> je kaj sexa?
 * anny_ runs into her hiding hole
<napsy> uh
<napsy> sex je na vsakem koncu
<napsy> lih zadnjic sm se srecu z njim
<anny_> koncu česa?
<anny_> koncu kafeta?
<CrazyLemon> who's this Sex you often speak of?
<anny_> uh...en...ki je tko ko jeti
<CrazyLemon> tko kosmat?
<anny_> vsi govorijo o njem, samo osebne izkušnje nima noben
<idioterna> idioti.
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sls5M5YWIOQ
<Pepelka> Hot Girl Exposes Hairy Chest - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A hot girl sitting in a restaurant hits on the men nearby, and even gives her number. The men are all smiles until she removes her shawl and they get one loo...«
<anny_> papa
<idioterna> mamo pa kr sreco da pepelka pove, da nam ni treba gledat :)
<napsy> lowl
<zdobbie> https://media.giphy.com/media/UgM7H8OEmf4mQ/giphy.gif
<matjaz> ej, a je možno namestit minimal ubuntu iz desktop ISOta? kot bi ga namestil z mini.iso?
<dz0ny> yes and no
<dz0ny> chroot maybe?
<dz0ny> drugace mas core ubunutu k je 60M
<matjaz> to s chroot je kul, sam sem mislil, da bi blio možno namestit brez interneta
<Matthai> eno vprašanje... če imam v apache conf tole:
<Matthai> Redirect permanent / https://pravokator.si
<Matthai> je to problem?
<Matthai> namreč, https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=pravokator.si javlja, da je HTTP forwarding PLAINTEXT...
<Pepelka> SSL Server Test: pravokator.si (Powered by Qualys SSL Labs)
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, speaking of sex... tip med vožjo v avtu reče "glej kretena na cesti", odzadaj pa se oglai deklica: "kakšno naključe, isto osebo je včeraj videl moj oči med vožnjo na drugem koncu mesta" :-)
<yang> http://www.people.com/article/texas-black-woman-discovers-shes-white
<Pepelka> Verda Byrd: 72-Year-Old Texas 'Black' Woman Discovers She's White : People.com
<Pepelka> »For more than 70 years, Verda Byrd of Converse, Texas, thought she was black«
<zdobbie> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/urednistvo-rtvs-stopilo-v-bran-jeleni-ascic.html
<Pepelka> Uredništvo RTVS obsodilo sovražne komentarje zoper Jeleno Aščić
<Pepelka> »Na spletnih omrežjih se je na novinarko nacionalne televizije vsul plaz žaljivih komentarjev.«
<idioterna> itak, ce je pa nazije uzalla
<idioterna> "patriote"
<CrazyLemon> a to so taisti patrioti ki na vsaki obravnavi skandirajo (?) za velikega vodjo?
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> kakšna je bl slovenska beseda za skandirati.. navdušeno vzklik? :D
<CrazyLemon> navdušen*
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIcCyxN_RC0
<Pepelka> CES 2016: DriveWorks - Modeling the Environment Around a Car (part 7) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch how NVIDIA DriveWorks can accurately model the environment around a car using sensors such as cameras, lidar, radar and GPS, presented at the Consumer ...«
<yang> CrazyLemon: po slovensko je pomoje "Ole ole Olimpija"
<yang> CrazyLemon: lahk prides 1x do mene, bos pomagal navijat z balkona k bo tekma
<zdobersek> https://imgur.com/Ql1dsZC
<Pepelka> Linux GPU drivers in a nutshell. - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<yang> zdobersek: hehe
<idioterna> joj zdobbie
<idioterna> aja sej mogoce si se tle
<idioterna> c'est l'heure
<idioterna> also CrazyLemon
<zdobbie> mais normal
<jabuk> M 2.3 > 8.km SZ od TREBNJEGA @25/01/2016 21:17:29  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.97+N,+14.96+E
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37kVzZJaJ1M
<Pepelka> Fat man gets out of BMW i8 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Man struggles to get out of BMW i8 please subscribe«
<zdobbie> "use your stomach muscles" LOL
<dz0ny> msev-: http://www.krka.si/sl/zaposlitev-v-krki/prosta-delovna-mesta/obrazec-za-zaposlovanje
<Pepelka> Vpis v bazo kandidatov za zaposlitev | Krka
<Pepelka> »Vpis v bazo kandidatov za zaposlitev«
<dz0ny> to si vidu a ne? :>
<msev-> sm pa sm že bil dvakrat tm
<msev-> :D
<msev-> na razgovoru na podlagi tega
<msev-> dz0ny, vseen hvala da se trudš
<msev-> zj si bom node-red dal na netbook :)
<dz0ny> huh, what went wrong?
<msev-> ja pr kontroli kakovosti je bil super razgovor
<msev-> tko da tm nevem kaj je blo narobe.
<msev-> pr produktnemu vodju je blo pa preveč ekonomistično orientiran zame pa mi ni tok zlo šlo
<dz0ny> dobr je da si zapomniš kdo te je intervujal
<dz0ny> pa če ne drugače mal po mailu povprašaš
<msev-> pa tut produktni vodja je ponavad nekdo k ma 5 let delovnih izkušn že tko da...ni blo niti za pričakovat
<msev-> jp
<zdobbie> if not Shill, then who? http://www.huffingtonpost.com/liam-miller/elizabeth-warren-sinks-clintons-hopes_b_9058526.html?
<Pepelka> Elizabeth Warren Sinks Clinton's Hopes for Endorsement
<msev-> nedojamem kko ta fatman nemore iz avta vn
<CrazyLemon> msev- kako ne..sj je lepo prikazano
<msev-> a se pokrčt nemore :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- how?: D
<msev-> :D
<msev-> with the use of his stomach muscles burried beneath all that fat tissue :D
<msev-> hahah
<msev-> CrazyLemon, https://github.com/brodul/najdi-si-sms , tuki k piše v readme CLI command. A to pač kr direkt komando vpišeš notr v terminal, a je treba kj python invokeat?
<Pepelka> brodul/najdi-si-sms
<Pepelka> »Contribute to najdi-si-sms development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<msev-> aja dodat moraš v path
<msev-> pol pa lahko
<msev-> pismo moram se naučit da vse preberem predn sprašujem
<msev-> sorry guys
<msev-> ej a če sm si node binaries potegnu dol a to pomen da nerabm buildat?
<CrazyLemon> nope..preveč mrzlo je da bi karkoli buildal
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 3.1°C @25.01.2016 21:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87% južni veter 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:35:44, Kulminacija: 11:18:24, Sončni zahod: 16:01:03
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 25min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> see..almost freezing
<msev-> je pa res mrzlo
<msev-> končn sm najdu makefile
<msev-> sam mi je ful čudn k je node kukr da kompajlan notr
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-26
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/reaIDonaldTrunp/status/690297191756267520
<Pepelka> Donald J. Trump auf Twitter: "DELETE THIS BOOK NOW. https://t.co/VdSoGCbuGU"
<idioterna> "More compelling than The Bible"
<idioterna> pise v reviewsih
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpGqLSAaOw0&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> American Horizon | Bernie Sanders - YouTube
<Pepelka> »There are those who say we cannot defeat a corrupt political system and fix a rigged economy. But I believe we need to lift our vision above the obstacles in...«
<idioterna> bernie is a commie for not caring about fishes﻿
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<dz0ny> napsy https://go-review.googlesource.com/#/c/18952
<Pepelka> Gerrit Code Review
<dz0ny> broken builds here we come
<napsy> hehe
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/okolje/vam-je-v-kotlini-mraz-zaradi-inverzije-na-1-000-metrih-15-c/384309
<Pepelka> Vam je v kotlini mraz? Zaradi inverzije na 1.000 metrih 15 °C. :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Zaradi temperaturne inverzije je v višjih legah precej topleje kot v kotlinah, a mrzel zrak v kotlinah zadržuje tudi smog, zaradi česar je onesnaženost z delci PM10 velika.«
<zdobbie> http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/26/10832144/airbnb-new-york-igloo-removed-200-dollars-night
<Pepelka> Airbnb removes New York igloo charging $200 a night | The Verge
<Pepelka> »New York City is an expensive place to stay — even its igloos charge $200 a night. Patrick Horton, an enterprising advertising art director who lives in Brooklyn, took advantage of the heavy...«
<dz0ny> napsy: https://github.com/golang/go/issues/14096
<Pepelka> cmd/go: unable to detect version control system for code.google.com · Issue #14096 · golang/go · GitHub
<Pepelka> »go - The Go programming language«
<CrazyLemon> temp. inverzija \o/
<zdobersek> primorska \o/
<napsy> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 1.3°C @26.01.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% severovzhodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:33:10, Kulminacija: 11:15:32, Sončni zahod: 15:57:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 24min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 5.3°C @26.01.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81% jugovzhodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:34:48, Kulminacija: 11:18:38, Sončni zahod: 16:02:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 27min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> tis warmer
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 3°C @26.01.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 75% vzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:30:39, Kulminacija: 11:12:29, Sončni zahod: 15:54:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 23min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> Temperatura zraka na 2 m 26.1.2016 ob 10:00 uri je 6,3°C
<CrazyLemon> ob 12ih bo 10° which means... bicycle time!
<zdobbie> noice
<zdobersek> rekt http://usuncut.com/politics/robert-reich-hillary-clinton-bernie-sanders-best-candidate/
<Pepelka> Robert Reich: I've Known Hillary Since She Was 19. Bernie Sanders is the Most Qualified Candidate
<Pepelka> »In a startling upset for the Clinton campaign, Robert Reich, former Secretary of Labor for the Clinton administration, has come out in support of Bernie Sanders in a searing blog post that gets to the “volcanic core” of what this election is truly about. “I’ve known Hillary Clinton since she was 19 years old, and have […]«
<zdobersek> “I’ve known Hillary Clinton since she was 19 years old, and have nothing but respect for her. In my view, she’s the most qualified candidate for president of the political system we now have,” Reich said. “But Bernie Sanders is the most qualified candidate to create the political system we should have, because he’s leading a political movement for change.”
<idioterna> nice
<yang> http://jp.si/WP-fault.png
<yang> To se nisem dozivel
<yang> Evo zdaj dela
<slax0r> niso placali racuna za internet
<yang> :)
<yang> Sanders je kt Malmcolm X al pa Martin Luther King, ta ne more postat predsednik
<yang> Bi ga hitr...
<idioterna> keep telling yourself that
<zdobersek> that's Shillarious
<yang> najverjetneje bo trump ali hillary
<zdobersek> ti si cuden
<zdobersek> al si samo pesimist, al so ti Berniejevi plani pac ostudni?
<idioterna> on je tak k vsi drugi minimum wagers k bojo volil against their interests
<zdobersek> http://www.reactiongifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/incredulous.gif
<CrazyLemon> stupid canonical..zamenjal je oranžno barvo za.. drugo oranžno
<CrazyLemon> from http://www.colorhexa.com/dd4814 to http://www.colorhexa.com/e95420
<Pepelka> #dd4814 hex color
<Pepelka> »#dd4814 hex color code information, schemes, description and conversion in RGB, HSL, HSV, CMYK, etc.«
<slax0r> a slucajno lahko volimo za americane al kako? :)
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 10.2°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 10.6°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 9.6°C
<yang> zdobersek: nisi zastopil, pa premalo poznas amerisko zgodovino
<yang> jst mislim, da so njegove ideje fenomenalne samo neizvedljive
<yang> pa ni prvi politik s takimi idejami
<zdobersek> a Trumpove ideje se ti zdijo izvedljive?
<yang> tistega pa sploh ne gledam
<zdobersek> kaj pa od Hillary?
<yang> Skoda k se je Lessig umaknil
<yang> zdobersek: pogledal sem par linkov od Bernie-ja, ki jih je idioterna prilimal, drugace pa se mi zdi prezgodaj za spremljati ves ta cirkus, volitve so sele cez 1 leto
<zdobersek> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<zdobersek> novembra
<zdobersek> cez svoh dva tedna se pa zacnejo demokratski primaryji
<yang> Ja no, ce bodo Demokrati zmagal se obeta mal boljsi svet, ce bodo pa republikanci pa se vec restrikcij
<yang> Demokrati so bolj za revni sloj, republikanci pa za bogati sloj Americanov
<yang> Glede na to, da je vecina populacije prej revna kot pa bogata, bi bilo veliko bolje ce zmagajo demokrati
<yang> Ker bi s tem zagotovili boljso socialo
<yang> Trump pa saj vidis kake ima, da zeli vse imigrante kar izseliti
<zdobersek> bere se te, ko da bos za bernieja volu
<yang> zal ne morem za nikogar volit, ampak ce bi bi definitivno za bernieja
<zdobersek> heh, kot da bi*
<yang> Pa tudi Hilary je se vedno boljsa izbira kot republikanski kandidat
<zdobersek> but anyway
<dz0ny> https://mta.openssl.org/pipermail/openssl-announce/2016-January/000058.html
<Pepelka> [openssl-announce] Forthcoming OpenSSL releases
<zdobersek> YOU FEEL IT, BERNIEBRO
<yang> Ceprav ce se menis z Americani pa nekateri zlo navijajo za Republikance tudi, ponavadi je zelo tesen izid 50%
<yang> zdobersek: samo pac kar sem zelel povedat je to, da so v Ameriki ze prej imeli podobne kandidate kot je Bernie, pa niso ravno dobro koncali
<yang> Sej tut Stallman ma super politicno agendo
<yang> Sam njegovi nikol ne zmagajo
<yang> napsy: gres na Fosdem ?
<napsy> um
<napsy> nop
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20160126_132049.jpg
<zdobersek> so what
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<anny_> dan
<anny_> CrazyLemon
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB2w9IUUsWA
<Pepelka> Hairy Armpit Ice Bucket Challenge - YouTube
<idioterna> :neumestn komentar:
<anny_> jup
<idioterna> http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a97pEmK_700b.jpg
<idioterna> it is how it is
<anny_> dobra!
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Firefox 44 Arrives With Bug Fixes for Better Media Playback  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/YMv4mLSHP8U/download-firefox-44-new-features
<Sky[x]> Code.google.com was shut down, Go packaging is broken by dz0ny :D
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: kje si bil zjutraj :)
<dz0ny> its all over now
<pitastrudl> its all ogre now
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<dz0ny> sam ene 100k projektov ce gledas je mal broken
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> dost hecna situacija je
<Sky[x]> to je kr jeb pol ja
<Sky[x]> se deploy ti ne dela :>
<dz0ny> nc
<anny_> papa
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek thats not so what..thats dedication f+cker!
<zdobersek> dedication to what?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i dont know
<CrazyLemon> smth i guess
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LotLZaDPbXQ
<Pepelka> ANIMAL PLANET (REMI GAILLARD) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »C'est quand même emmerdant pour les animaux de cohabiter avec 7 milliards de cons. Might be annoying for animals to live with 7 billion jerks. Subscribe for ...«
<zdobersek> Heil Honey http://i.imgur.com/gupxxvO.gifv
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZp5WfxUUAEY2UO.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> lol
<msev-> dz0ny, sup nigga :)
<msev-> ej a pol za uno tvojo vremensko postajo a maš kšne spletne kazalce (al kko bi reku dashboardu)? :D kšn emoncms?
<dz0ny> msev-: ne mam kr weather underground
<dz0ny> i can't stand php
<dz0ny> sploh pa ce ma cms vmes
<zdobbie> phpist
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/pSEeXEryMIQxLkmZoBrb4n5unZqv42MU8ytBei0_UpRmfzZpLExSQrnFZHz0lCsW1xZL=w1280-h1024-rw-no
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMDCmZwp9EY
<zdobbie> Pepelka not feeling the Bern
<idioterna> clearly
<idioterna> let's try that again
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMDCmZwp9EY
<Pepelka> Iowa Voter's Sad Story To Bernie Sanders Moves Mika - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Disabled, divorced, with a degree, working several jobs yet making less than $10,000 a year. Struggling to pay bills. Unable to buy presents for her children...«
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6SShNL3j4c
<Pepelka> Those Moderators Had Some Serious Bite - YouTube
<Pepelka> »--- NowThisNews is the ﬁrst and only video news network built for people who love their phones and love social media. Follow NowThis anywhere and everywhere:...«
<msev-> lol -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zoLDBvFwgA
<Pepelka> AMORES Robotics AVTO-01 UAV Launcher - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The AVTO-01 Launcher is based on the patent pending Assisted Vertical Take-off technology developed by the AMORES Robotics Ltd. This technology enables the v...«
<idioterna> CrazyLemon:
<idioterna> murica needs you
<CrazyLemon> i pledge allegiance to the flag of the united states of murica
<zdobbie> that's gonna look pretty strange during survival
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj cakas
<zdobbie> ur approval o sacrificing sportsman
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/VteMGQO.jpg
<msev-> a mate capture the flag mode tut not v insurgencyju
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> mamo capture the cache
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 4.km SZ od TREBNJEGA @26/01/2016 20:32:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.94+N,+14.99+E
<msev-> http://www.sethoscope.net/heatmap/ a se komu da mi neki tuki razložit, piše v navodilih da maš lah svoj barvni gradient, sam spodj k gledam komande mi ni najbol logično kko to spelješ
<Pepelka> sethoscope: heatmap tool
<CrazyLemon> msev- sj imaš primer na desni strani
<CrazyLemon> burning man
<msev-> sam to je gradient v slikci
<CrazyLemon> msev- exactly
<msev-> nevem kko nj naredim tako slikco :D
<msev-> oz. kko nj tekstovno napišem
<msev-> k mislm da se da tut s tekstom
<msev-> pod Changing the colors
<msev-> takle bi rd http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-5ecRBELlkaU/TxDJrdSLt2I/AAAAAAAAM_Q/bxEGDza7WWw/s523/mapsmania.gif
<idioterna> ka je to sneg?
<CrazyLemon> msev- narediš od rumene proti rdeči
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nope..insurgents
<idioterna> oh
<CrazyLemon> mogoče so to vsi tisti katere bi Trump pregnal :D
<CrazyLemon> https://docs.gimp.org/2.2/en/gimp-tool-blend.html
<CrazyLemon> msev- nekaj takega
<msev-> "You can specify the color gradient on the command line by providing hue, saturation, value, and alpha for the two extremes."
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_tVhResB04
<Pepelka> Redlight - YouTube
<idioterna> evo watched the entire debate
<idioterna> bernie is what bernie does!
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HsGpHRndd0&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Bučke - E02P07 Donald Trump o Sloveniji - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Bučke - E02P07 Donald Trump o Sloveniji satirično informativna parodija (c) RTV Slovenija 2016 Scenarij in režija: BOJAN KRAJNC Producent in programer: TADEJ...«
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-27
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/ScienceNaturePage/videos/767944136671180/
<Pepelka> Turning Air into Drinking Water - Hashem Al-Ghaili | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Here is a self-filling water bottle that turns air into drinking water.«
<dz0ny> .yt  oracle haelos
<jabuk> HÆLOS - "Oracle" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoT-D0KdPyY
<msev-> dz0ny, na SD kartico od Rpi-ja kao nesmeš ful pisat ane
<msev-> a pol če bi hotu kšn database delat, a bi lahko usb vtaknu not (v kšn usb hub povezan s pi-jem) in bi pisal database na usb kluč?
<dz0ny> na une ultra fast daš lahko
<dz0ny> sdxc
<dz0ny> k majo drug tech
<dz0ny> 1TB podatkov lahko zapišeš vmes
<dz0ny> sam ne debian upoabljat
<dz0ny> imho
<dz0ny> če pa že maš ene par vodičev kaj izključit, kaj spremenit da na dolg rok ne škodiš kartici
<dz0ny> db kejr pišeš vsako minuto not je ok
<slax0r> write _ALL_ the things!
<slax0r> aja, jutro sm dans pozabu :)
<zdobersek> too late
<zdobersek> .vreme Cjele
<slax0r> it's always jutro
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 4°C @27.01.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81% vzhodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:29:39, Kulminacija: 11:12:43, Sončni zahod: 15:55:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 26min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> mmmmmmhmmm
<msev-> dz0ny, kaj pa varianta z usb klučkom a bi to šlo?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.wired.com/2016/01/phil-kennedy-mind-control-computer/
<Pepelka> The Neurologist Who Hacked His Brain—And Almost Lost His Mind | WIRED
<Pepelka> »Neurologist Phil Kennedy set out to build the ultimate brain-computer interface. In the process he almost lost his mind.«
<msev-> k je vrjetn cnej k une specialne kartice
<dz0ny> msev-: 16gb je 4-8€
<msev-> pač delov bi si sqlite bazo ampak iz meritev senzorjev k bi vrjetn dost velikrat bli poslani
<msev-> tko da nevem kko bi pol v node-redu naredu tak delay da bi bil sam 1x v minuti v podatkovno bazo napisan not
<dz0ny> I have no idea what is node-red
<CrazyLemon> its node.js for commies
<dz0ny> sam ce ne zna se it osnov statistike pol je neuporabno
<dz0ny> oh en je naredu labview v nodejs
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> msev-: isci interval blok
<dz0ny> al pa loop with delay
<msev-> node-red tko rišeš misleni vzorec in ti pol povezuje kodo med sabo :D
<msev-> lih prov za nube kukr sm js
<msev-> znam drgač gledat parametre v sqlite databaseu
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> heh mislene vzorce :D
<dz0ny> miselne*
<dz0ny> .t en sl Dataflow
<zdobbie> tok podatkov
<dz0ny> !t en sl Dataflow
<zdobbie> podatkotok
<dz0ny> postopkovni programski jezik
<zdobbie> cega
<dz0ny> could be sam ni čist
<dz0ny> mah ta node-red
<msev-> https://gigaom.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/1/2013/09/node-red-screenshot.png
<zdobbie> aha, to
<dz0ny> !g dataflow programming
<Pepelka> Dataflow programming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dataflow_programming
<msev-> CrazyLemon, sm najdu pol une ukaze da numerično barvo daš notr v tist python skript
<dz0ny> jaz znam labview pa vhdl
<msev-> da ti pol nardim sam gradient glede na barvni krog
<msev-> naredi*
<dz0ny> sam to se bol v ele uporablja
<msev-> a da povezuješ tkole
<msev-> :D
<msev-> to je kao za iot zj ta node-red dost kul
<dz0ny> ja recmo krško uporablja labview
<dz0ny> za vse proces
<msev-> ja fajn
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> greš lahko tja delat :>
<msev-> http://flows.nodered.org/
<Pepelka> Library - Node-RED
<msev-> lej kok majo različnih modulov že not
<dz0ny> msev-: glih za take geeke kot si ti
<msev-> točn tko
<msev-> :D
<msev-> tko da pr senzorjih po hiši bi pol mqtt uvedu, pa bi lahko tuki v node-red dajal info not pa obdelvov pa twitov pa emailov pa smsov :D
<dz0ny> Using IPv6 to get NTP time from Debian? You're probably getting scanned by Shodan.
<dz0ny> [10:03 AM]
<dz0ny> http://netpatterns.blogspot.si/2016/01/the-rising-sophistication-of-network.html
<Pepelka> Patterns of the Internet: The Rising Sophistication of Network Scanning
<dz0ny> [10:03 AM]
<dz0ny> they said ipv6 will solve nat :>
<dz0ny> don't run ntpdate-debian on ipv6
<dz0ny> yang: ^^
<yang> zakaj ne
<yang> aja
<yang> si napisal
<msev-> ej zj k je onesnaženost s tem prašnimi delci
<msev-> a v gorah je pa tega manj al kko?
<msev-> k je kao zarad inverzije to?
<yang> ja
<yang> nardi se plast smoga
<yang> v kotlini
<msev-> kul-beans, kko nj pa vem na keri višini je kul :D
<yang> ja nad oblaki
<msev-> če jih ni
<yang> tam je tudi topleje kot spodaj
<msev-> :D
<yang> zadnjic sem bral nek clanek o tem
<msev-> ja sam dons ni neki oblakov
<yang> http://www.delo.si/nedelo/prasni-delci-pm10-majhni-a-zdravju-skodljivi.html
<msev-> pa tistih mal k je so ful visok
<Pepelka> Prašni delci PM10: Majhni, a zdravju škodljivi
<Pepelka> »Vzrok za povečane vrednosti v zraku pozimi individualna kurišča. Nova Gorica za zgled.«
<yang> pisal je da na 1200 metrih je toplej kot spodajk
<msev-> aha pol ubistvu za gorski svet magar pogledam
<msev-> pa bom vidu
<idioterna> ze par dni je tko
<idioterna> da je nad 1000 metri precej toplo
<msev-> a se da s kšnimi opensorse programom handlat tole - http://meteo.arso.gov.si/uploads/probase/www/observ/media/sl/observation_si_audio_mbr.xml
<Pepelka> meteo.si - ARSO
<msev-> k piše itunes not
<yang> msev-: poglej na rtvslo ali delovi strani pred par dnevi je bila novica o tem
<yang> evo http://www.rtvslo.si/okolje/vam-je-v-kotlini-mraz-zaradi-inverzije-na-1-000-metrih-15-c/384309
<Pepelka> Vas v kotlini zebe? Zaradi inverzije na 1.000 metrih 15 °C. :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Zaradi temperaturne inverzije je v višjih legah precej topleje kot v kotlinah, a mrzel zrak v kotlinah zadržuje tudi smog, zaradi česar je onesnaženost z delci PM10 velika.«
<yang> idioterna: a gres ti nad 1000m z biciklom tam jance niso tok visoko
<idioterna> jance niso, krim pa jezersko pa je
<yang> aha
<yang> msev-: http://www.paragliding-slovenia.si/Pictures/inverzija.JPG
<yang> Grem si jaz skuhaj nekaj veganskega, bbl
<msev-> tnx
<msev-> brb
<zdobbie> .vreme Rogla
<jabuk> ARSO: Rogla (1494m): 10.6°C @27.01.2016 11:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 36% jugovzhodnik 3.86 m/s (13.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:29:56, Kulminacija: 11:12:23, Sončni zahod: 15:54:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 24min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7°C @27.01.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 71% severovzhodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:31:54, Kulminacija: 11:15:36, Sončni zahod: 15:59:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 27min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Phone OTA-9 Begins Roll Out, This Is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UZeQqY1R_2g/best-new-features-in-ubuntu-phone-ota-9
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: bo treba spisat jabuk al kaj mamo se za onesnazenost zraka s trdimi delci :)
<dz0ny> Ni podatka
<dz0ny> K sta Sam dva javna senzorja
<Sky[x]> sej ravno gledam pa ni nic
<msev-> ja temperatura višje je večje seprav je tm kul
<msev-> za pokluko je pol tut kul :D
<msev-> k je na isti višini k rogla :D
<speed-> zlata lisica bo ?
<speed-> ali jim je sneg raztekel :)
<msev-> pred enmu tednam so govoril da bo
<msev-> sam zj se neki topli
<msev-> tko da neugodno
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/BrentGriffiths/status/692174149096202241
<Pepelka> Brent Griffiths auf Twitter: "Man just threw a tomato at Trump after he called Bernie Sanders a communist. #iacaucus"
<upd> so he got free tomato
<speed-> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpl1/v/t1.0-9/11998_1077952778923328_8364961086076224049_n.jpg?oh=5c7184c30686ce1ca5a395112458ed2c&oe=5742B897
<CrazyLemon> fckin google play services
<idioterna> oy!
<CrazyLemon> yea..its also your fault!
<CrazyLemon> who the fck si je mislu "najboljša rešitev za backup je če uporabimo kr vs bandwidth"
<CrazyLemon> the worst part is.. NEA VEM KAJ BACKUPA!
<CrazyLemon> v google driveu ni nič takega
<slax0r> if it's there
<slax0r> use it
<CrazyLemon> said no one ever!
<slax0r> apparently, avtor tega appa o katerem PMSas je
<CrazyLemon> torej Google :D
<CrazyLemon> to se zdaj zadnjih nekaj dni dogaja
<CrazyLemon> vključim telefon
<CrazyLemon> kr naenkrat tv ne dela
<CrazyLemon> :)
<slax0r> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> vključim wifi na telefonu*
<CrazyLemon> prečekiram podatke.. google play services nonstop nekaj uploada
<CrazyLemon> non freakin' stop!
<slax0r> images, phonebook, stuff,...
<CrazyLemon> nope.. images uploaded..pa sam ena slika je bila
<CrazyLemon> torej 3MB
<CrazyLemon> google play services pa je poslal nekaj 100+ MB data
<CrazyLemon> let me count this sh1t up
<slax0r> encryption dude
<CrazyLemon> 156MB je poslal..danes :)
<msev-> uf
<msev-> a ti sam na 3g dela to
<msev-> mislm sam na wifi
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..zdaj pa je dal mir
<pitastrudl> to si neki obkluku ti pa pozabu
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> verjetn se je tok vohunskih podatkov nabral
<idioterna> da je zacel placa zmankvat
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> najbolš da daš en tinfoil ovitek okol telefona
<idioterna> najbols da telefon zabrises skoz okn
<CrazyLemon> i'll do that..and make a video about that for a Nexus 6p :p
<CrazyLemon> sm pa zdaj zrihtal sqm tko da vsaj uploada mi ne bo čist požru ko se naslednjič odloči za pošiljanje d!ck picov googleu
<pitastrudl> probi porbrisat data od google play services
<pitastrudl> mogoče bo fixal
<pitastrudl> who knows haha
<CrazyLemon> pol ne bo vedel kaj je poslal in bo spet začel pošiljat..od začetka :P
<pitastrudl> mah ne :p
<idioterna> https://45.media.tumblr.com/20086f270fc0a52e9a194f88fde7a67a/tumblr_o1ixdfQRD81uzr3nco2_250.gif
<zdobbie> skor nisem vidu Shillary
<CrazyLemon> http://cphpost.dk/news/documents-confirm-rendition-flight-used-copenhagen-airport-for-mission-to-capture-edward-snowden.html
<Pepelka> Documents confirm rendition flight used Copenhagen Airport for mission to capture Edward Snowden | The Post
<Pepelka> »Justice Ministry documents were heavily redacted, but confirm landing. Documents confirm rendition flight used Copenhagen Airport for mission to capture Edward Snowden«
<CrazyLemon> INSURGENCY UPDATE!!
<zdobbie> .sowhat
<CrazyLemon> stop acting like you dont care..we know you care
<CrazyLemon> 544MB
<zdobbie> to je tanov mod notr?
<CrazyLemon> nope..na mod se moraš sam subscribeat
<CrazyLemon> je pa s tem updejtom mogoče se konektat na strežnike tega novega moda
<CrazyLemon> brez beta brancha
<CrazyLemon> With the release of the Insurgency update today, we are pleased to announce that our community mod project, Day of Infamy, is compatible with the default version of the game and will no longer require players to opt into the beta branch. The mod itself remains in a 'beta' status as it continues to be improved upon.
<CrazyLemon> The mod’s first community-made map - Landfall, created by Chief-C - is being added to the mod with today’s update.
<CrazyLemon> in že je ena nova mapa več!
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/NewWorldInteractive/Day-of-Infamy
<zdobbie> za day of infamy, al za orig spil?
<Pepelka> NewWorldInteractive/Day-of-Infamy - GitHub
<Pepelka> »Day-of-Infamy - New World Interactive's community WWII mod project for Insurgency«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie DoI
<CrazyLemon> uu..pa checkpoint je tanova mapa
<CrazyLemon> za insurgency tudi pride kmalu ena nova mapa..dry canal
<CrazyLemon> fckin unity.. noče pokazat launcherja
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-28
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> https://www.facebook.com/RBReich/videos/1142259599119968/
<Pepelka> Robert Reich - Bernie skeptics | Facebook
<Pepelka> »How to respond to Bernie skeptics? Watch our latest video to find out.«
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP_J6gmJYiU
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders Running to the Train - YouTube
<Pepelka> »All ownerships rights belong to Ramla Mahmood. To use this video in a commercial player or in broadcasts, please email licensing@storyful.com«
<zdobbie> "outta my way, got to get to the White House"
<Matthai> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=sxo0OJkbaMY#t=68
<Pepelka> The Great Gig in the Sky - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Amazing performance by The Australian Pink Floyd Show. Torry set the bar, Bianca Antoinette came close... Ola Bieńkowska NAILED IT!«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.primorske.si/Novice/Istra/SOUP-odstel-dobrega-pol-milijona-za-prostore-sredi
<Pepelka> ŠOUP odštel dobrega pol milijona za prostore sredi Kopra - Primorske Novice
<Pepelka> »Poslovno stavbo na Čevljarski ulici v Kopru, kjer so dolga leta domovali trgovci oblačil, zdaj pa že kar nekaj časa sameva, bodo še pred poletjem zasedli študentje. Študentska organizacija Univerze na Primorskem je namreč od propadlega Family shopa kupila prostore, v njih pa bo uredila študentsko središče.«
<zdobbie> "bo pa prostor za druženje z avtomati za napitke"
<zdobbie> sounds like a blast
<pitastrudl> cant wait for that .30c coffee
<zdobbie> fkcen studentje
<Sky[x]> eh pranje denarja :)
<zdobersek> irrefutable
<CrazyLemon> rage quit! i like it!
<msev-> hahha
<CrazyLemon> ja..dali bodo prostore v najem partnerjem in dobili bodo 4.5k € od avtomatov z napitki :D
<zdobbie> believe!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: država btw financira ta "društva"
<dz0ny> majo kar zajetne porfileje :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..ampak tudi sami zaslužijo $$
<CrazyLemon> in potem kupujejo hotele pa bazene pa ne vem kaj Å¡e vse
<CrazyLemon> ker je to v najboljšem interesu študentov!
<dz0ny> sure, party for free
<CrazyLemon> but not really
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 13°C @28.01.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58% zahodnik 4.9 m/s (17.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:28:36, Kulminacija: 11:12:56, Sončni zahod: 15:57:15
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 28min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> umm
<zdobbie> .vreme Rogla
<jabuk> ARSO: Rogla (1494m): 8°C @28.01.2016 10:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% severozahodnik 2.2 m/s (7.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:28:52, Kulminacija: 11:12:36, Sončni zahod: 15:56:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 27min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> tis hot!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> meeeeh
<zdobersek> mal pihle
<CrazyLemon> Temperatura zraka na 2 m 28.1.2016 ob 11:00 uri je 9,5°C
<napsy> sunce
<msev-> http://nodered.org/docs/security.html
<Pepelka> Node-RED : Security
<msev-> syntaxerror: unexpected identifier dobim :(
<msev-> nevermind kr en who je bil notr
<msev-> k sm tist zbrisal zj dela
<msev-> ej a to "HTTP Node security" - The routes exposed by the HTTP In nodes can be secured using basic authentication.
<msev-> tut rabm?
<msev-> al pač ne če zaupam tistim stranem s katerim bom interactov da me ne napadejo (twitter, arso, openweathermap, forecastio, googlove zadeve)
<pitastrudl> rip jabuk
<zdobbie> jabuk kekd
<CrazyLemon> pfft.. zakaj pa sm js assigned in zakaj ne zdobbie ?!? :D
<zdobbie> assigned to what?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: it needs to be done :)
<zdobbie> SO JUST
<zdobbie> DO
<zdobbie> IT
<zdobbie> *** the Shia-flex ***
<zdobersek> whatareyouwaitingfor
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek for someone to figure it out why json.parse does not work :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tale bi vedu douglas@crockford.com
<CrazyLemon> meh..testi ne failajo
<CrazyLemon> why wont you fail gaddemit
<zdobersek> must be a classic pebkac
<CrazyLemon> pebtaf*
<msev-> zarad česa pa jabuk pade dol ponavad? :P
<msev-> (vprašanje z dvema pomenoma hahah)
 * CrazyLemon skomigne
<msev-> a ga ti ne popravlaš ponavad :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: try/catch dej okol
<dz0ny> pa nej verne ni vremena ce pride do napake :D
<dz0ny> napsy: https://divan.github.io/posts/go_concurrency_visualize/
<Pepelka> Visualizing Concurrency in Go · divan's blog
<slax0r> whelp
<slax0r> prslo je tak dalec da se bom tudi jaz moral naucit go ^^
<dz0ny> slax0r: good for you
<dz0ny> it's great
<zdobersek> kter sasav syntax
<slax0r> go je interpreted al compiled?
<dz0ny> compiled
<slax0r> orly?
 * slax0r gets on it!
<slax0r> ker od vas ma 14.04 installiran in trenutno sedi pred njim?
<dz0ny> i have 1000s of them :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm že dal
<CrazyLemon> pa ni nič drugače kot pred tem :D
<slax0r> dz0ny: thousands of installs?
<dz0ny> yep
<slax0r> bi mi lahk na 14.04 samo preveru verzijo vima?
<CrazyLemon> Kandidat: 2:7.4.052-1ubuntu3
<slax0r> vim --version plz
<dz0ny> apt-cache policy vim
<dz0ny> vim:
<dz0ny>   Installed: 2:7.4.052-1ubuntu3
<dz0ny>   Candidate: 2:7.4.052-1ubuntu3
<dz0ny>   Version table:
<dz0ny>  *** 2:7.4.052-1ubuntu3 0
<dz0ny>         500 http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages
<Pepelka> Index of /ubuntu
<dz0ny>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<dz0ny> VIM - Vi IMproved 7.4 (2013 Aug 10, compiled Jan  2 2014 19:39:32)
<slax0r> Included patches: 1-052?
<dz0ny> confirmed
<dz0ny> Modified by pkg-vim-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org
<dz0ny> Compiled by buildd@
<slax0r> ok, tnx :)
<dz0ny> meanwhile
<dz0ny> VIM - Vi IMproved 7.4 (2013 Aug 10, compiled Oct 21 2015 13:04:09)
<dz0ny> Vključeni popravki: 1-712
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> big jump
<slax0r> am, v keri verziji?
<dz0ny> willy
<dz0ny> 15.10
<slax0r> numbers plz :D
<dz0ny> hum thre is a lot of 01 numbers
<dz0ny> all of them?
<dz0ny> pingin slax0r
<slax0r> version number sem mislu od ubuntu
<slax0r> ker jih ne poznam po imenih
<dz0ny> 15.10
<dz0ny> ce nis vidu
<slax0r> dz0ny: saj sem vidu, sam si bil mal hitrejsi kot sem napisal :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si poskusil 16.04?
<dz0ny> nope
<msev-> a je unity8 default v 16.04
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne
<msev-> to sucka pol
<CrazyLemon> no it doesnt
<msev-> pol sam uni gnome window headerji
<msev-> k res lepo zgleda un unity 8
<CrazyLemon> sej si ga boš lahko namestil
<CrazyLemon> če ti tako lepo zgleda
<Bilko> dan folk
<Bilko> katere grafične kartice so bolje podprte na ubuntu, ATI ali Nvidia?
<upd> vse.
<Bilko> očitno imam neke težave z mojo Nvidia GeForce 7800 gt.
<Bilko> včasih mi vse zašteka. še posebej na chrome
<Bilko> pol moram ponavadi večkrat zapret in odpret chrome da spet začne delat
<Bilko> včasih začne vse utripati.
<upd> testiraj ram
<upd> poglej /var/log
<CrazyLemon> pa dmesg tudi
<Bilko> in pol moram resetirat. in če kaj takrat delaš je vse izgubljeno ker se ne da nič shraniti ali kar koli drugega narest
<upd> Bilko, najbolš da temo odpreš na ubuntu.si
<upd> pa poglej si kaj vse je potrebno pripet zraven
<CrazyLemon> sej je že
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> oh
<Bilko> sam če bi ram bil fuč pol k mi chrome zablokira, bi vse stalo. Tako pa lahko karkoli drugega odprem. Ali dam Ctrl Alt in F1  recimo
<Bilko> in dela
<CrazyLemon> Bilko a je enako pri firefoxu? :)
<Bilko> ne nisem opazil
<Bilko> firefox dela
<Bilko> sam zakaj imam samo jaz težave z chrome?
<CrazyLemon> Bilko no mogoče je pa chrome fuč in ne grafična :)
<Bilko> sem včeraj vse dal na novo samo zaradi tega in takoj spet isto
<Bilko> CrazyLemon: sem sam isto pomislil
<Bilko> samo, dosti folka ga pomoje uporablja, pa bi že valjda porihtal
<CrazyLemon> Bilko great minds think alike!
<Bilko> kaj pa vem :)
<Bilko> CrazyLemon: haha
<Bilko> al pa recimo...
<Bilko> grem na ženin profil in potem nazaj na mojega in se mu kar dogaja
<Bilko> včasih komaj sestavi sliko. vse nekaj pomeša
<Bilko> pa sem mislil, da je mogoče že grafična stara/prešvoh al gonilniki da niso ok
<Bilko> CrazyLemon: dmesg je prazen
<CrazyLemon> Bilko nemogoče
<Bilko> (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<upd> chrome://crashes/
<CrazyLemon> i just dont get it..tam faila pri meni pa ne
<CrazyLemon> why dear lord why
<slax0r> because
<slax0r> f* you
<slax0r> that's why
<CrazyLemon> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @28.01.2016 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 73% jugozahodnik 3.5 m/s (12.6 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:30:52, Kulminacija: 11:15:49, Sončni zahod: 16:00:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 29min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme katarina pri ljubljani
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11.2°C @28.01.2016 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% jugozahodnik 2.6 m/s (9.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:31:08, Kulminacija: 11:15:59, Sončni zahod: 16:00:49
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 29min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> slax0r my thoughts exactly
<CrazyLemon> zdaj mi Å¡e console.log ne dela :D
<CrazyLemon> kr noče izpisat
<slax0r> javascript is bad for your health
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> .vreme boja
<jabuk> ARSO: Ptuj (223m): 14.9°C @28.01.2016 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51% jugozahodnik 2.6 m/s (9.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:26:25, Kulminacija: 11:10:06, Sončni zahod: 15:53:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 27min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme piran
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9.3°C @28.01.2016 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85% severozahodnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:33:24, Kulminacija: 11:19:44, Sončni zahod: 16:06:03
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 32min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .vreme Sezana
<jabuk> ARSO: Park Škocj. jame (420m): 9.3°C @28.01.2016 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87% zahodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:32:41, Kulminacija: 11:18:30, Sončni zahod: 16:04:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 31min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmnDEUD9NyI
<Pepelka> Hello - Adele (Reggae Cover) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Check out our reggae cover of Adele's hit single 'Hello' performed by Conkarah from Jamaica and Rosie Delmah from The Solomon Islands. Shot by Torn Parachute...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PG438XSarg
<Pepelka> SpaceX Tests Crew Dragon Parachutes - YouTube
<Pepelka> »SpaceX performed a successful test of its parachute system for the Crew Dragon spacecraft near Coolidge, Arizona, as part of its final development and certif...«
<Sky[x]> lp
<matjaz> https://soundcloud.com/kylezz/the-chemical-brothers-wide-open-feat-beck
<Pepelka> The Chemical Brothers - Wide Open (feat. Beck) by Kylezz | Free Listening on SoundCloud
<Pepelka> »Listen to The Chemical Brothers - Wide Open (feat. Beck) by Kylezz #np on #SoundCloud«
<matjaz> :thumbsup:
<CrazyLemon> chemical brothers?
<CrazyLemon> a oni Å¡e ustvarjajo?
<matjaz> seveda
<matjaz> malo drugače, a še
<CrazyLemon> spomnim se enga spota.. ko sta bila v rumenih hazard suitih
<CrazyLemon> uhh to je bilo vsaj 15+ let nazaj
<CrazyLemon> takrat sm prvič slišal za chemical brothers
<matjaz> to se ga Å¡e jest spomnim
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vem kje sm dobu ta video..tudi na enem cdju zravn enga softwarea se mi zdi
<matjaz> spot za ta Wide Open je hud
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC2dRkm8ATU
<Pepelka> The Chemical Brothers - Wide Open ft. Beck - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Chemical Brothers – Wide Open feat. Beck Director: Dom & Nic http://www.domandnic.com Producer: John Madsen Choreographer: Wayne McGregor Dancer: Sonoya ...«
<matjaz> fakin Ex Machina scene
<CrazyLemon> matjaz DoI se da sedaj tudi uradno igrati prek stable brancha
<CrazyLemon> včeraj sm igral..in invasion mode je zakon :)
<matjaz> vidu, apdejtal
<matjaz> nooice
<CrazyLemon> firefight je tudi kul.. push pa ne maram :)
<CrazyLemon> invasion je pa kul ker hitro se spawnaš
<CrazyLemon> in ne čakaš da nekdo zavzame checkpoint
<CrazyLemon> je pa težava..ker moraš se osredotočit na en strežnik.. in čakat da se prikaže "Join server" ker drugače so čisto vsi full :)
<matjaz> sej daš autojoin
<matjaz> pa te sam skonekta
<CrazyLemon> a misliš v server browser?
<CrazyLemon> tist je nepregledno
<matjaz> jap
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi ne dela ravno vedno :)
<matjaz> works for me :)
<CrazyLemon> če pa v multiplayer klikneš na en strežnik..pa ti ga refresha na 5s
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si sploh prečekiral če je to probable solution ali si samo kliknil na merge :D
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> waaaat :D
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> meni vseeno dela na testu
<CrazyLemon> what in the world :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme new york
<jabuk1> New York, NY, USA: 4.44°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/New_York__NY/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USNY0996_f.html
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kranj
<jabuk1> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> .vreme zagreb
<jabuk1> Zagreb County, Croatia: 11.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Zagreb__HR/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/HRXX0005_f.html
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kranj slovenia
<jabuk1> ARSO: Kranj (403m): 4.9°C @28.01.2016 17:20 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 84%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:32:15, Kulminacija: 11:16:35, Sončni zahod: 16:00:54
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 28min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> okeeeej
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kranj
<jabuk1> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana slovenia
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8.4°C @28.01.2016 17:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 81% severozahodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:31:08, Kulminacija: 11:15:59, Sončni zahod: 16:00:49
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 29min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk1> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> hmmmmmm
<CrazyLemon> what in the world
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 5 usd eur
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: 5 USD je 4.59 EUR
<CrazyLemon> at least smth is working properly
<dz0ny> unlike amd drivers that are still shite
<CrazyLemon> well..APU is still working like a charm :>
<zdobbie> 120yo charm apparently
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper slovenia
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9.3°C @28.01.2016 17:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 87% zahodnik 0.3 m/s (1.1 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:32:49, Kulminacija: 11:19:05, Sončni zahod: 16:05:21
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 32min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> i seriously dont get it
<zdobbie> .vreme Capodistria
<jabuk1> Neznana lokacija
<zdobbie> :|
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk1> Neznana lokacija
<zdobbie> .vreme Koper
<jabuk1> Neznana lokacija
<zdobbie> nuked maybe?
<upd> .clap
<zdobbie> .plosk
<jabuk1> http://i.imgur.com/H2wPc1d.gif
<upd> at least something is working
<msev-> evo minuto sm rabu da mi espeak announce nov email na gmailu, tale node-red je res kul
<msev-> announcea
<msev-> ej a vi uporabljate slack?
<pitastrudl> dz0ny js mam 14.04 če še rabs
<pitastrudl> msev- ja
<pitastrudl> vsaj js
<msev-> kko prideš not
<msev-> a te morjo povabt v ekipo
<pitastrudl> nevem
<pitastrudl> men je dou kolega naslov in sm se prdruzu
<pitastrudl> nevem tocno kak deluje
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-> a ni blo treba emaila vpisat pa to
<pitastrudl> kokr vem je treba
<pitastrudl> vpises se na domeno al neki
<pitastrudl> recimo msev.slack.com al kako je
<pitastrudl> pa email notr
<pitastrudl> zdej nevem ce rabs da je email od dolocene domene ali kako je to vpisovanje
<msev-> https://node-red.slack.com/ k kle hoče še pass
<Pepelka> Slack
<msev-> moram zgleda unga taglavnga (Nicka) prašat da me not doda
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: ?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl je se mlad in ne ve kaj govori/bere :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- morajo te povabit v slack skupino ja
<CrazyLemon> ali pa ti zahtevaš invite
<CrazyLemon> zahtevaš/prosiš za
<CrazyLemon> .vreme pasja ravan slovenija
<msev-> jp
<jabuk1> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): 2.7°C @28.01.2016 18:30 UTC.
<jabuk1>    
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:32:21, Kulminacija: 11:17:05, Sončni zahod: 16:01:49
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 29min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> I DONT GET IT
<pitastrudl> aja to je slaxor biu, ops
<pitastrudl> sry dz0ny  :D
<pitastrudl> slax0r jaz imam 14.04 na laptopu, rabis kaj da stestiram?
<pitastrudl> mata obadva 0 notri pa sem na hitro spregledal
<pitastrudl> hue
<CrazyLemon> you my friend are way behind on everything :D
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> :(
<msev-> pač on hoče stabilnost :D
<msev-> tko k js :D
<msev-> hehe
<zdobbie_> ping
<jabuk1> zdobbie_: pong
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: pema
<CrazyLemon> idioterna roger
<dz0ny> amd drivers rock https://giphy.com/gifs/WF2Ak1Vhiz5y8
<Pepelka> Animated GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY
<msev-> http://harizanov.com/2014/03/presence-detection-using-phones-wifi-and-node-red/ a ta statičn ip v mobitelu pomen da nesmeš nikol togglat wifija on/off?
<Pepelka> »Discover & Share this Animated GIF with everyone you know. GIPHY is how you search, share, discover, and create GIFs.«
<Pepelka> Presence detection using phone’s WiFi and Node-RED | Martin's corner on the web
<msev-> zj mam pa en problem v drugem programskem jeziku :D
<msev-> k zgleda je neka omejitev k se ti postav pr temu node-redu :D
<msev-> vse pove, treba dodat koda da filtrira :D
<msev-> pomoje da je javaskript za koda kle v node-redu
<CrazyLemon> dodat koda? za koda?
<CrazyLemon> hu d fak je koda
<pitastrudl> koda = kot da
<pitastrudl> oziroma tudi "kot"
<pitastrudl> se mi zdi
<msev-> tipkovnca mi slab dela
<msev-> zato kdaj pride do kšnih takih typotov
<msev-> :D
<msev-> loh pa da je kšn čudaški autocorrect
<pitastrudl> hh
<msev-> hh je en kul terminalski program za zgodovino vpisanih komand
<CrazyLemon> history je tudi en kul terminalski 'program' za zgodovino vpisanih komand :D
<msev-> hh je bolš
<msev-> k lah vpisuješ not kaj si uporabu pa ti filtrira
<msev-> če ne veš dokonca kaj si napisov
<msev-> pol pa pogledaš vse k se naprimer začnejo z gpsd
<msev-> al pa da je sred njih ta komanda pač kjerkol
<pitastrudl> afaik .bash_history ma vse to notr
<pitastrudl> al iščeš nekaj drugega
<Sky[x]> ctrl + r :)
<CrazyLemon> uuu.. danes je kr neki DoI strežnikov za coop
<CrazyLemon> !
<idioterna> kaj je doi/
<idioterna> ?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna mod za insurgency
<idioterna> a je builtin
<idioterna> mislm
<CrazyLemon> !g day of infamy
<Pepelka> Infamy Speech - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infamy_Speech
<idioterna> ne rabm nc downloadat
<idioterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> idioterna klikneš na subscribe v workshopu
<idioterna> i guess this isn't it
<idioterna> aha ok
<CrazyLemon> !g day of infamy workshop
<Pepelka> Steam Workshop :: Day of Infamy http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=601757902
<idioterna> ok
<idioterna> no najprej spat
<CrazyLemon> idioterna no ko boš spet pognal steam bo začel downloadat
<idioterna> mi je ze pobral
<msev-> a bi kdo unreal tournament alfa Å¡pilov?
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WipM3SAYqK4
<Pepelka> "Linux Sucks" - 2016 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »"Linux Sucks". 2016 edition. Support making more videos like this: https://www.patreon.com/bryanlunduke [Patreon supporters also get DRM-free copies of my bo...«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna okrog 500MB je..ne vem če ti je tako hitro pobralo :D
<msev-> kko ugotovim mac-naslov od telefona
<msev-> zihr je notr napisan ane
<msev-> v nastavitvah
<msev-> tale arp-scan bom uporabu za presence detection
<CrazyLemon> msev- jp
<msev-> k bo zaznal mac address od mobitela bo vedu da sm doma :D
<msev-> pa bo reku welcome home msev
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: je, mam 12MB/s
<CrazyLemon> idioterna fensi!
<CrazyLemon> msev- ful useful :>
<msev-> lol
<CrazyLemon> anyway..tale mod je awesome
<msev-> a maš kšne screenshote svoje
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bodo moji..sj so enaki kot uradni :D
<msev-> tvoj pogled na igro :D
<msev-> hehe
<CrazyLemon> idioterna aja..pa spodaj si prečekiral da so mape še? https://steamcommunity.com/workshop/filedetails/?id=604418860
<Pepelka> Steam Workshop :: Day of Infamy
<CrazyLemon> tole je tapravi link
<Pepelka> »Steam Workshop: Insurgency.«
<CrazyLemon> subscribe to all
<msev-> ln guyz
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-29
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/LGVjahk.jpg
<dz0ny> https://media.giphy.com/media/G3C9axGolf64o/giphy.gif
<upd> a ve kdo a imajo komode kje kakšne letnice
<upd> "starinski predalniki"
<napsy> jutro
<upd> jutros
<slax0r> jutros
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REK2pVfr17c
<Pepelka> THE RISE OF BERNIE SANDERS! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subscribe to Vote4Bernie for more :)«
<upd> a je že kdo delal v R
<Sky[x]> neki malga na faksu sam ze vse pozabil :)
<upd> aja
<upd> jaz sem prvič slišal za to pa zgleda zanimiv https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDgvaJFpybU
<Pepelka> Let's Get Rich With quantmod And R! Rich With Market Knowledge! Machine Learning with R - YouTube
<Pepelka> »See how easy it is to download, visualize and manipulate daily stock market data and how to use it to build a complex market model. Code and walkthrough: htt...«
<Sky[x]> R se ful uporablja za statistiko pa razne modele za napovedovanje itd...
<upd> da v trgovanju ga velik uporabljajo
<upd> sam ta statistika brr
<upd> :)
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> toj tko k da programirat znas sam ne ves kaj bi sprogramiral :D
<Sky[x]> isto je pa z R ce ne znas statistike bo bolj neuporaben kot obratno :)
<upd> "toj tko k da programirat znas sam ne ves kaj bi sprogramiral" nebi mogu bolš povedat
<CrazyLemon> ce pa obvladas statistiko..pol pa the world is yours.. you can make up all sort of shit and people will trust you :>
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> dons mam zgleda navdih za pisanje :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2016/01/28/bernie-sanders-yells-at-microsofts-cloud/
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders shuns Microsoft's vote-counting app
<Pepelka> »Bernie Sanders' campaign has created its own applications for tracking turnout from the upcoming Iowa caucus.«
<upd> suree vsi so za working class, ko pa zmagajo pa se nič ne spremeni
<CrazyLemon> its the system man..system is against you and you can't do sh1t
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a Å¡e nisi tega pofixal :D
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper slovenija
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9°C @29.01.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 86% severnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:31:46, Kulminacija: 11:19:17, Sončni zahod: 16:06:47
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 35min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> ej a se da echoat nazaj username pa pass za registered nick?
<msev-> nevermind sm si najdu na mailu tko da pomoje nau problema
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/trendi/potovanja/novice/2016/01/sredisce_trsta_bo_zaradi_onesnazenosti_pet_dni_zaprto_za_promet.aspx
<Pepelka> Središče Trsta bo zaradi onesnaženosti pet dni zaprto za promet | Potovanja - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Tržaški župan je zaradi prevelike stopnje onesnaženosti v zraku izdal dve odredbi. Zaradi prve bo od danes popoldne in vse do torka, z možnostjo podaljšanja, središče mesta zaprto za promet.«
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/TheTweetOfGod/status/692911297088897024
<Pepelka> God auf Twitter: "It's Bernie. https://t.co/0AhAbDDdSf"
<upd> kdo mi bo zračunal kolk % možnosti je dobit nagrado za te račune.. :)
<idioterna> 0
<idioterna> to je sicer sam ocena, ampak je se kr natancna
<upd> hočem 8 decimalk.
<idioterna> 00000000%
<upd> .plosk
<jabuk1> http://i.imgur.com/v7mZ22P.gif
<CrazyLemon> to niso decimalke :P
<upd> .plosk
<jabuk1> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<zdobbie> meanwhile ... http://www.ebar.com/news/article.php?sec=news&article=71217
<Pepelka> The Bay Area Reporter Online | Czech Republic may move Eastern Europe forward on LGBT rights
<idioterna> oh anny, how wrong you were on children's rights.
<idioterna> kaj sele primc
<zdobbie> cak, ena komanda je
<zdobbie> .help
<zdobbie> .pomoc
<zdobbie> a je anny, al anny_ ?
<CrazyLemon> cist vseeno je ker .sporoči ignorira vse čudne znake
<zdobbie_> .sporoci
<zdobbie_> .sporoči
<zdobbie_> .sporoči zdobbie eyy
<msev-> ej a se temule reče javaskript objekt -  {"weather":"Clouds","detail":"few clouds","tempk":280.24,"tempc":7,"humidity":75,"maxtemp":282.15,"mintemp":278.15,"windspeed":1,"location":"Kranj","sunrise":1454048942,"sunset":1454083374,"clouds":20,"description":"The weather in Kranj at coordinates: 46.24, 14.36 is Clouds (few clouds)."}
<zdobbie_> .sporoci zdobbie oyy
<zdobbie_> nope
<msev-> al kaj se mu reče
<zdobbie_> .sporoči razyLemon like this?
<zdobbie_> jst temu ponavad recem nosorog
<siska> msev-: javascript object notation
<siska> oz JSON
<msev-> aja lol
<siska> uporabno kadar je treba serializirat npr nek array in ga poslat
<msev-> sj pomoje sm narobnga poslov moram enga druzga pokazat
<msev-> k je neki obdelan
<msev-> nope isto zgleda
<msev-> hmmm pol pa nevem zakaj sm mogu dt json node umes med openweathermap nodeom pa nevem debugom
<skyx> dz0ny: https://github.com/blog/2101-update-on-1-28-service-outage
<Pepelka> Update on 1/28 service outage · GitHub
<zdobbie_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsNdvgwCli8
<Pepelka> First Droneboarding / Первый Дронбординг - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Все знают Кайтбординг? Так вот, встречайте! Дронбординг!) p.s. Драйва нет, так как коптер слабый, а так все возможно!) И не относитесь серьёзно, это просто и...«
<upd> til ga spusti pa ga en v glavo dobi
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ nope..not like that
<CrazyLemon> če pa rejoinaš pa boš dobil sporočila ja
<CrazyLemon> to pizza or not that is the question
<slax0r> uhm, halp
<slax0r> http://laravel.io/bin/Nk6xV
<Pepelka> Laravel.io - The Laravel Community Portal
<slax0r> a je naceloma kaj z mojim golang installom narobe, ali je pac paket zjeban?
<CrazyLemon> i'll tell you in a jiffy
<CrazyLemon> ./drive
<CrazyLemon> Usage: ./drive <command>
<CrazyLemon> where <command> is one of:
<CrazyLemon>   about           print out information about your Google drive
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ^
<CrazyLemon> guess it works
<slax0r> well
<slax0r> fark
<CrazyLemon> slax0r !g github gobu
<Pepelka> dz0ny/gobu - Go - GitHub https://github.com/dz0ny/gobu
<CrazyLemon> tole poskusi :)
<slax0r> dafuq is dis?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r its a nice little thing that makes go sh1t work :D
<slax0r> to je kao za env vars za nove projekte ne?
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxJJY3wz6S4
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders Rips John Boehner's ISIS Hypocrisy - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Bernie Sanders Rips John Boehner's ISIS Hypocrisy«
<slax0r> jaz ne delam novega projekta...
<idioterna> DONT YOU JIMMY ME!
<CrazyLemon> slax0r to je ta laufaš go stuff z latest go in a shell
<CrazyLemon> when you exit that shell all is like it was
<slax0r> ni problem v go verziji
<slax0r> required je 1.3.x or newer
<slax0r> jaz mam 1.5. nekaj
<CrazyLemon> slax0r well očitno bo neki na temu ker js nimam nč go stuffa razn gobu
<CrazyLemon> pa laufa normalno as you saw :)
<slax0r> mora delat...
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: kak pa to installiram?
<dz0ny> preneseš gobu && ./gobu
<dz0ny> vse samnardi
<dz0ny> pol pa kr želiš prevest go get enpaket
<slax0r> as in, clone?
<dz0ny> kak clone
<dz0ny> sej to ni git
<slax0r> ja zaenkrat mam samo tvoj git repo
<dz0ny> pod releases najdeš bin
<dz0ny> exe, darwin
<slax0r> dafuq? kak releases?
<slax0r> a
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://github.com/dz0ny/gobu/releases/tag/v0.1.2
<Pepelka> Release Dancing Bulb · dz0ny/gobu · GitHub
<Pepelka> »gobu - Painless bootstrapping of golang«
<slax0r> Y U NO SOURCE?
<dz0ny> ok kaj bi rad dosegel?
<slax0r> installiral nek kurac z katerim bom lahko gdrive syncal
<slax0r> nasu nek go paket
<slax0r> ki ga ne morem installirat
<slax0r> ker linker faila
<dz0ny> ok kateri os
<slax0r> deb
<slax0r> saj mi je zdaj uspel
<slax0r> sam zakaj ni source za gobu-linux-amd64?
<zdobbie_> http://www.theonion.com/article/retreating-clinton-campaign-torches-iowa-town-slow-52261
<Pepelka> Retreating Clinton Campaign Torches Iowa Town To Slow Advance Of Sanders Volunteers - The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<Pepelka> »HUMBOLDT, IA—After making sure to douse every home, farm, and business located in the municipality with gasoline, retreating Clinton campaign staffers reportedly set the central Iowa town of Humboldt ablaze Friday to stem the advance of Bernie Sanders volunteers.«
<dz0ny> sej maš
<dz0ny> https://github.com/dz0ny/gobu/blob/master/src/gobu/main.go
<Pepelka> gobu/main.go at master · dz0ny/gobu · GitHub
<Pepelka> »gobu - Painless bootstrapping of golang«
<dz0ny> you blind?
<slax0r> kako pa iz tega buildam?
<dz0ny> https://github.com/dz0ny/gobu/blob/master/Makefile
<Pepelka> gobu/Makefile at master · dz0ny/gobu · GitHub
<Pepelka> »gobu - Painless bootstrapping of golang«
<slax0r> faila :)
<slax0r> http://laravel.io/bin/roDqQ
<Pepelka> Laravel.io - The Laravel Community Portal
<idioterna> a ni laravel neki za php
<slax0r> ja en framework
<CrazyLemon> če bi imel go, ki dela ne bi rabu gobu :P
<slax0r> samo to je nek community website
<slax0r> in mi je pastebin cool
<slax0r> ker ma kb shortcute
<slax0r> pa temen je
<slax0r> I hate bright sites
<dz0ny> em
<dz0ny> env GOPATH=$(pwd) go build gobu
<dz0ny> to si pozabil nastavit
<dz0ny> mas dva nacina
<dz0ny> eden kjer je gopath globalen
<dz0ny> in pa lokalen
<slax0r> % echo $GOPATH
<slax0r> /home/slax0r/go
<slax0r> a ni to to?
<dz0ny> to je globalen
<slax0r> alrighty :)
<dz0ny> sej maš malo naprej primer :)
<slax0r> si bom ker drug dan vzel malo vec casa, zaenkrat pa ti zaupam da je binary res zbuildan iz tega source-a in mi ne krades auth tokena ^^
<slax0r> ali cesar koli drugega :P
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> ce pogledas tam ne buildam jaz
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk1> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> idioterna: introspect on this! http://i.imgur.com/0W0PFn4.png
<idioterna> i'm just racist
<slax0r> :O
<idioterna> kva
<idioterna> she's white
<idioterna> we can't have a white president!
<idioterna> that'd be racist!
<slax0r> upam da to ne bo aktualno ko bo kanye kandidiral, lawl
<idioterna> takrat bom se bl racist
<idioterna> bom reku "we can't have a stupid president"
<idioterna> no to loh ze zdej recem za enga druzga
<speed-> kak lahko to reces za legendo
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/ShantMM/status/693104394053644289
<Pepelka> Shant Mesrobian auf Twitter: "Do we really want Hillary Clinton to "get things done" with Republicans? https://t.co/J8Zz5e7IP6"
<idioterna> speed-: kero to
<speed-> ja trumpa
<slax0r> trump
<slax0r> duh
<idioterna> ok i'm ready to burn some surgents
<speed-> hehe
<idioterna> bern
<idioterna> i meant bern
<slax0r> erm
<slax0r> configurability
<slax0r> a je to mogoce kaj kontra british grammar?
<CrazyLemon> ability to configure? configurable?
<slax0r> I guess
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zdobbie pride kmalu..igram doi
<zdobbie> cega
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie day of infamy
<zdobbie_> cega
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ fu and your trolling
<zdobbie_> prit v insurgency, da bos loh svoj schadenfreude furu
<CrazyLemon> schaden wat
<CrazyLemon> in sm v insurgency..like i already told you
<zdobbie_> doi != insurgency
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ of course it is
<zdobbie_> halp
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-30
<zdobbie> ohnoes https://twitter.com/BernieSanders/status/693220900833853440
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders auf Twitter: "BREAKING: Sanders super PAC haul $0.00"
<zdobbie> https://gfycat.com/InstructiveGrayGordonsetter
<Pepelka> 140405 Girl's Day (Minah and Sojin) - 영 (by Lee Sun Hee) @ IS2 - Gfycat
<Pepelka> »140405 Girl's Day (Minah and Sojin) - 영 (by Lee Sun Hee) @ IS2«
<msev-> zakaj mi espeak ne dela več :(
<msev-> kr nehov mi je govort
<CrazyLemon> očitno si bil tečen pa se ne pogovarja več s tabo :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/sportal/zimski_sporti/skoki/2016/01/sapporo_posamicna_tekma_1.aspx
<Pepelka> Zgodovina se ponavlja: trojna slovenska zmaga, na vrhu zlati orel Peter Prevc! | Skoki - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Saporo je spet slovenski. Peter Prevc je tretjič v zgodovini zmagal v tem japonskem skakalnem središču. Izvrstna drugi in tretji sta bila Domen Prevc in Robert Kranjec. Gangnes diskvalificiran.«
<skyx> http://www.funnyjunk.com/Practical+use+of+a+drone/funny-gifs/5344378
<Pepelka> Practical use of a drone
<Pepelka> »Practical use of a drone. .. Ah yes Spying on women sun bathing in a place no one would accidentally spot them Great use Practical use of a drone Ah yes Spying on women sun bathing in place no one would accidentally spot them Great«
<idioterna> mal me tale opis ne preprica
<idioterna> zgleda k bait
<skyx> en tip gre z dronom pogledt kv dogaja na strahi bloka pa se ena sonci in potem drona z metlo lovi :D
<skyx> kva* strehi*
<skyx> nej apple ze da nove MBP ven da se koncno znebim teg kompa pa tipkovnce k so boge tipke ze :>
<idioterna> that could end badly
<idioterna> sm pogledu pa zgleda k da ne manjka dost da se spotakne pa cez rob odleti
<zdobbie> EXACTLY http://i.imgur.com/oCFxLeh.png
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> sm popejstou naokol
<CrazyLemon> 14979 packets transmitted, 14668 received, +1 errors, 2% packet loss, time 14999242ms
<CrazyLemon> ko pozabiš na ping :D
<zdobbie> pretty good http://images.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Jan2016/61726382.jpg?d41d
<zdobbie> but not good at all: http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/huda-nesreca-na-primorski-avtocesti-neuradno-udelezenih-od-30-do-40-vozil.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - FOTO: Huda nesreča na primorski avtocesti, neuradno udeleženih od 30 do 40 vozil
<Pepelka> »Na primorski avtocesti med priključkoma Senožeče in razcepom Nanos proti Ljubljani se je zgodila huda prometna nesreča. Udeleženih naj bi bilo veliko vozil, tako osebnih kot tudi tovornih.«
<CrazyLemon> mhm..megla
<Guest15495> mitmproxy usposobit na osx je pa cela znanost :>
<msev-> dz0ny, need ur help
<msev->  home/msev/Downloads/mwptools-master2/cf-cli/devmanager_linux.vala.c:7:25: fatal error: gudev/gudev.h: No such file or directory
<msev-> pa libgudev 1 mam instaliran k je dependancy za to
<msev-> tko da nevem kaj se mu meša zj
<CrazyLemon> man this doi is fun
<zdobbie> fun or 'fun'?
<CrazyLemon> F U N
<CrazyLemon> red dog + invasion mode == F U N
<zdobbie> figures http://imgur.com/DEKY7W1
<Pepelka> How to stop a gay marriage argument. - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<CrazyLemon> ah ja..ta jabuk je več down kot up!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2016/01/verizno_tercenje_primorska_avtocesta.aspx#comments
<Pepelka> Na Primorki trčilo več kot 70 vozil: umrlo naj bi 5 oseb | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Na primorski avtocesti se je med priključkom Senožeče in razcepom Nanos proti Ljubljani zgodila huda nesreča. Po zadnjih podatkih je trčilo več kot 70 vozil, pet oseb pa naj bi izgubilo v življenje.«
<CrazyLemon> this was some serious sh1t..sm mislu da bo samo materialna Å¡koda
<pitastrudl> je kr grozno ja, sm gledu po poročilih
<Matthai> sem bil tam
<CrazyLemon> why
<zdobbie> rekt http://cyclingtips.com/2016/01/motors-scandal-reports-state-that-belgian-under-23-rider-becomes-the-first-to-be-caught-for-mechanical-doping/
<Pepelka> Motors scandal: Indications that Belgian Under 23 rider becomes the first to be caught for mechanical doping | CyclingTips
<CrazyLemon> sweet!
<CrazyLemon> but how..january 31?
<zdobbie> Ozzies mate!
<skyx> te vsi primorci tukaj zivi in zdravi ?
<zdobbie> avstralska stran, pac majo hardcoded post time
<CrazyLemon> damn them ozzies
<dz0ny> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/2402
<Pepelka> Mount efivarfs read-only · Issue #2402 · systemd/systemd · GitHub
<Pepelka> »systemd upstream«
<dz0ny> lol
<zdobbie> systemdelete
<zdobbie> me in Insurgency: “I thought, ‘What am I doing? I’m making everything kaput.’ ”
<zdobbie> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/30/world/europe/german-forest-ranger-finds-that-trees-have-social-networks-too.html?_r=1
<CrazyLemon> and on that bombshell its time for DoI
<CrazyLemon> !g twitch insurgencygame
<Pepelka> insurgencygame - Twitch http://www.twitch.tv/insurgencygame
<CrazyLemon> ping
<CrazyLemon> stupid jabuk
<msev-> pong
<msev-> živi bot
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> http://www.theonion.com/article/obama-gently-guides-michelles-hand-she-maneuvers-d-52221
<Pepelka> Obama Gently Guides Michelle’s Hand As She Maneuvers Drone Joystick - The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<Pepelka> »WASHINGTON—Leaning in close behind the first lady and softly whispering into her ear, President Obama gently guided Michelle’s hand as she maneuvered a Predator drone joystick control to acquire a high-value overseas target, White House sources confirmed Friday.«
<zdobbie> night
<skyx> lp
#ubuntu-si 2016-01-31
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/43fi39/i_set_up_my_raspberry_pi_to_automatically_tweet/
<Pepelka> I set up my Raspberry Pi to automatically tweet at Comcast Xfinity whenever my internet speeds drop significantly below what I pay for : technology
<Pepelka> »https://twitter.com/a_comcast_user I pay for 150mbps down and 10mbps up. The raspberry pi runs a series of speedtests every hour and stores the...«
<zdobbie> https://www.yahoo.com/autos/quit-cutting-hair-learned-men-173826078.html
<Pepelka> When I Quit Cutting My Hair, I Learned How Men Treat Women On American Roads
<Pepelka> »Once cowardly road-ragers realize I'm a man, they quickly back off. ​«
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/ISIS_Med/status/693167647312207872
<Pepelka> Islamic State Media auf Twitter: "Friday night out with the guys. Dancing with women is haram. https://t.co/rW8samprsL"
<zdobbie> and https://twitter.com/internetofshit/status/693715988504801280
<Pepelka> Internet of Shit auf Twitter: "Internet of Cat https://t.co/OZxVnZIY6M"
<CrazyLemon> haram?
<zdobbie> prepovedano
<yang> 10:53 < tled> RMS talk was really good
<yang> 10:53 < tled> I enjoyed it
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87Ug6wHsf-A
<Pepelka> LIVE Under 23 Men’s Race | 2016 Cyclo-cross World Championships | Heusden-Zolder, Belgium - YouTube
<Pepelka> »WATCH LIVE the Under 23 Men’s Race in the 2016 Cyclo-cross World Championships from Heusden-Zolder, Belgium on 31st January at 09.50 GMT. For more informatio...«
<CrazyLemon> itak bo zmagal * VAN DER *
<zdobbie> ceh vodi
<zdobbie> zadnji krog
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: glejglejglej
<zdobbie> k misli da je zmagu
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: https://youtu.be/87Ug6wHsf-A?t=52m57s
<Pepelka> LIVE Under 23 Men’s Race | 2016 Cyclo-cross World Championships | Heusden-Zolder, Belgium - YouTube
<Pepelka> »WATCH LIVE the Under 23 Men’s Race in the 2016 Cyclo-cross World Championships from Heusden-Zolder, Belgium on 31st January at 09.50 GMT. For more informatio...«
<zdobbie> fhah, prav nazaj je prsu do dveh belgijcev, pol pa sprintu za zmago
<zdobbie> ampak je drugi :/
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YHH-Iq-0ac
<Pepelka> Ghana's Eco-Friendly Bamboo Bikes - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Meet the Ghanaian entrepreneur who's building bikes out of bamboo. Subscribe for more videos: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCV3Nm3T-XAgVhKH9jT0ViRg?sub_con...«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 16.04 Alpha 2 Released, Available to Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/aKwaeur-6PY/ubuntu-16-04-alpha-2-released-available-download
<yang> zdobbie: http://jp.si/Stallman-Sanders.png
<idioterna> vids, ti pa anny sta pa proti
<yang> to ti narobe mislis
<idioterna> ja bernie je za enake pravice gejev pa legalizacijo marihuane
<yang> se za marsikaj drugega je
<idioterna> seveda, ampak ti niti za to nisi
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie in..kdo je bil prvi
<zdobbie> belgijec
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie van der smth?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> ne, to je nizozemski priimek
<zdobbie> na ja, tud belgijci majo take priimke
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie torej v belgiji ne govorijo nizozemscine?
<CrazyLemon> a dej no bejz!
<zdobbie> govorijo tud francosko
<CrazyLemon> hm.. !ping
<CrazyLemon> !ping
<CrazyLemon> ping
<CrazyLemon> aja..meh
<zdobbie> ping
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lol @ čeh
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/creep.jpg
<yang> ti zgleda dojemas ameriske fore
<yang> jst jih ne
<yang> zgleda da sem premalo Seinfelda gledu
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/ddale8/status/693623697463087104
<Pepelka> Daniel Dale auf Twitter: "Bernie Sanders: Blacks and whites do marijuana at equal rates... Guys in crowd: "YEAHHHHH!" Sanders: "That was not exactly my point.""
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-y1Kd1_8or7c/Vqp3ncVuaHI/AAAAAAAA_yo/oz9PskmRnqc/w300-h195-rw/3.gif
<CrazyLemon> meanwhile in mcdonalds https://i.imgur.com/3esB67t.jpg
<zdobbie_> huh
<zdobbie_> 3 sistemi za menu display
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: shurge
<zdobbie_> or be shurged
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ ravno mi je crashnu insurgency..tko da i'm ready
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> no, pridem shortly
<CrazyLemon> there's only one player on udba
<zdobbie> zanimiv mod
<CrazyLemon> ja..še če bi bil invasion in ne push
<CrazyLemon> bi bilo awesome :)
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3qN-BU1b2M
<Pepelka> Bernie Can't Be The Only Candidate With An Ice Cream - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ben, of Ben & Jerry's fame, has introduced an exclusive Bernie Sanders-inspired flavor, which totally violates the ice cream equal time rule. Subscribe To "T...«
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-23
<speed-> morgen
<matjaz> br jutr
<zdobbie> naahh
<zdobbie> hjålp
<metalcamp_> was ist los
<metalcamp_> ?
<zdobbie> prehladil sem se!
<zdobbie> in je strasno!
<speed-> grrroza
<slax0r> deadly man flu?
<zdobbie> the deadliest!
<msevwork> a maš prašičjo zdobbie
<zdobbie> upam, da ne
<zdobbie> ampak ziher ti ne bom zarad tele bolezni pomagat
<zdobbie> sorry
<zdobbie> mogel pomagat*
<speed-> lol
<speed-> evo msev- to ti je trebalo?
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6KmiIq2-m8
<jabuk> R.E.M. - "Losing My Religion" In Major Key - YouTube
<jabuk> More from MajorScaled TV: https://www.facebook.com/MajorScaledTv R.E.M.'s famous ballad "Losing My Religion" digitally reworked with a major scale. The origi...
<napsy> lol
<zdobbie> this is ... different
<msevwork> lol
<speed-> bleh ej kaka beda je
<speed-> ko prides spet v sluzbo :(
<speed-> ce se mi danes nebo ftrgalo se mi nigdar nebo :)
<slax0r> celi mesec si mel dopust?
<speed-> nej samo 1 teden
<speed-> eh ce bi si vzel se 1 teden
<speed-> nega sans ka bi sel nazaj
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> si ze vzljubil react?
<speed-> eh ko ga jebe
<speed-> beden je v 3m
<speed-> 3pm*
<speed-> evo vidis, samo si ga omeno pa san nervozen ehhe
<slax0r> meni je pa zakon :)
<speed-> angular2 je boksi
<speed-> ceglih sta oba v kurci :D
<slax0r> nisem kaj dosti delal v angular :)
<speed-> boljsi je
<speed-> ta html v return
<speed-> je gheya
<speed-> ghey
<speed-> totalke
<slax0r> to ni html :)
<slax0r> to so react elementi
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> daj daj
<speed-> ti pa se to zagovarjas!
<speed-> mrs
<speed-> pa brez quotov
<speed-> AGHR
<slax0r> meni je super ker razbijes markup na najmanjse dele
<speed-> ja saj v angular si tudi svoje komponente delas
<speed-> samo mas lepo tam
<slax0r> jsx es6 awsum
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> ali das v template variablo kao isto kak to react sranje
<speed-> ali pa napravis direkt novi fajl za template
<speed-> v glavnem
<speed-> moji prvi obcutki
<speed-> angular2 > react
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pa verjetno bo ostalo pri tem
<slax0r> drugace pa ja, tudi pogresam malo da bi lahko importal template v jsx
<slax0r> namesto direktnega vpisa v jsx
<slax0r> ne bo ne
<slax0r> google hoce naredit release cycle na 6 mescov
<slax0r> in uradna izjava je da ne vejo kaj bo z BC
<slax0r> so fuck that
<speed-> meh
<speed-> za 6 mescov
<speed-> valda nebom vec tu
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> dajma svojo firmo odpret
<slax0r> with hookers and blackjack
<zdobbie> and 911s for everyone
<speed-> +1
<matjaz> I'll do just fine with a Tesla
<matjaz> when do we start?!
<matjaz> #ubuntu-si d.o.o.
<zdobbie> hum, Tesla
<zdobbie> to bi loh pa se kr cheap skoz prsl
<matjaz> seveda, lohk mi rečeš akr CFO
<matjaz> kar*
<zdobbie> Certainly Feck Off
<matjaz> :D
<msevwork> js sm lahko v marketingu :D
<msevwork> bom vsem ful težil :D
<zdobbie> ti bos v QA
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> quality assurance?
<msevwork> :D
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobbie> quality aversion
<matjaz> lol
<speed-> slax0r
<slax0r> matjaz: #ubuntu-si d.o.o. in msev bo nas lead dev ^^
<slax0r> speed-
<speed-> jaz bom v kadrovski
<speed-> zaposloval
<speed-> tajnice :D
<slax0r> vroce z velikimi joskami seveda
<zdobbie> SEXIST
<speed-> uniforme jim damo kak v hooters majo
<zdobbie> LAWSUITS AHOY
<matjaz> vsak dobi dve? če bomo že na avtih prišprali ...
<matjaz> :)
<zdobbie> .gif I'm out
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/kGCuRgmbnO9EI.gif
<speed-> slax0r ti si tak ozenjen
<matjaz> zdobbie bo Gnome podpora za msevwork
<speed-> pa nemres tega opravljat
<slax0r> zdobbie: YES I AM
<speed-> vsaj ne objektivno
<slax0r> speed-: vse se da ce se hoce :D
<speed-> ja ja samo vseeno ves
<msevwork> speed-, se strinjam bomo executive decision naredil :D
<speed-> ti bo zena skakala
<speed-> ne skrbi !
<speed-> bom jaz dobro oceno
<speed-> ima da je picka pa pol pa da dobro taji :D
<speed-> ce je ze tajnica
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> speed-, dons si v formi za hecanje :D
<speed-> ja
<speed-> tecno mi je
<speed-> tak na pune :D
<speed-> spal 3 ure
<slax0r> aww yiss
<speed-> spil en energy drink po poti pa 3 kave do zdaj
<slax0r> jaz pa 5
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/4rt0HTd.gifv
<speed-> pa mislim da bom se 3kave minimalno rukno :D
<slax0r> kave ali tote avstrijske obarvane vode?
<msevwork> uf
<msevwork> pol sta pa nahypeana zle :D
<slax0r> TANTRUM!!!!
<idioterna> kokakola je najbols
<idioterna> k ma ze tolk builtin cukra da je se un kofein not bl za okras
<slax0r> speed-: drugace pa je vseeno kaj uporabljas za frontend, dokler se ne ujames v ta spiralni svet JS
<slax0r> ker je itak vsak teden nekaj novo
<slax0r> in boljse
<slax0r> in oh in sploh
<speed-> ja ja
<speed-> slax0r bole obarvane vode
<speed-> ali vredik je!
<speed-> ja JS je crap od crapa
<msevwork> idioterna, zj bom mogu it pa do avtomata kokakolo kupt
<msevwork> :D
<speed-> vmes mi dajo unity za delat
<slax0r> jaz sem zacel z reactom, pa sem enega frontendasa vprasal nekaj ko mi je dejansko on priporocal react
<speed-> to mi je edino veselje :D
<slax0r> pa me je zacel prepricevat kak je react sranje
<slax0r> in kak je vue.js boljsi
<speed-> hehehe
<speed-> v roki 2 ur
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> to ravno ne
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> v roku 2 mescov priblizno :D
<slax0r> sem mu lahko samo odgovor, glej, fuck off
<slax0r> zaj bom react nadrkal pa to je to
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> saj si cital ovi clanek ne
<speed-> za 2016 cool?
<zdobersek> nej
<msevwork> zdobersek, a maš vročino?
<zdobersek> ne vem
<slax0r> speed-: mislim da ne
<slax0r> mozno pa tudi
<slax0r> kerega to mislis?
<msevwork> včeraj sm bil v Tamarju, sm šu do slapa Črne vode. Dobr je blo
<speed-> cak najden fcasik
<speed-> https://hackernoon.com/how-it-feels-to-learn-javascript-in-2016-d3a717dd577f?gi=e26a08208f00
<jabuk> How it feels to learn JavaScript in 2016 – Hacker Noon
<jabuk> The following is inspired by the article “It’s the future” from Circle CI. You can read the original here. This piece is just an opinion, and like any JavaScript framework, it shouldn’t be taken too…
<zdobbie> ... it's 2017
<speed-> ja
<speed-> samo se premalo
<speed-> da bi se zavedali
<speed-> ce bi bil v soli bi se vedno pisal 2016 za datum :p
<slax0r> speed-: tnx
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> a great read for the shitter
<speed-> precitaj skos
<speed-> jaz sem direkt skos to sel
<speed-> ko sem prisel sem :D
<speed-> ovi meni o nekih libih bluzijo
<speed-> pa koji kurac
<speed-> :D
<speed-> to ovo tisto
<speed-> waaaaaaat
<speed-> pa vse ka nucam je ka mi povejo kak startam zadevo pa te ze improviziram :)
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> stari, jaz zaj delam v pimcore
<slax0r> PIM sistem
<slax0r> overengineered like all fucking hell
<slax0r> na serveru moras met instaliratno
<slax0r> pazi zaj to
<slax0r> LIBRE FUCKING OFFICE
<msevwork> why
<slax0r> da zadeva ve handlat doc in excel file
<slax0r> pa inkscape
<slax0r> dokumentacija....nocna mora za grammar nazije
<speed-> haha
<speed-> jaz mam tudi inkscape
<slax0r> pol stvari ni dokumentiranih
<speed-> da pretvarjam svgje v pdfje :D
<speed-> na izi mode
<slax0r> sef mi je v eni uri pokazal malo skoz
<slax0r> zaj pa idi
<slax0r> pa delaj
<slax0r> hocejo met nek data type kjer lahko vpises text Tvoja mama, {{ ime_mame }}, je debela in ko shranis mora iz podatkov potegnit 'ime_mame' field iz shranjenih podatkov in replacat ta placeholder z twigom
<slax0r> nikjer dokumentirano kak se sploh kaj takega lahko naredi
<idioterna> did you just call my mom fat?
<slax0r> vprasam sefa ce ma kako interno dokumentacijo ker smo kao nek srebrni partner z njimi
<idioterna> kako si pa vedu da je debela? :)
<slax0r> pa mi odgovori samo "koda"
<slax0r> like, fuck off!
<slax0r> idioterna: *smirk* who's your daddy? *smirk*
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a ves da nism zihr, k nkol nism testiru :)
<idioterna> ampak pomoje sm kr od fotra, k ce ne neb bil plesast zdej :)
<slax0r> heh, saj ves kako pravijo ne, moras vsakega moskega lepo pozdravit, nikol ne ves, mogoce ti je ravno ta moski oce ;)
<idioterna> no tut zenske se spodob lepo pozdravt
<idioterna> k dons ne mors vedet ce ni bla vcasih moski pa je tvoj oce
<speed-> slax0r cakaj ti si sel nazaj tja
<speed-> kak si bil?
<speed-> pizda te zdaj mores prit enkrat
<speed-> da ti placamo nazaj pive
<speed-> za 'poslovilno' haha
<slax0r> idioterna: true dat
<slax0r> speed-: jup, delo sux, samo placa he pa dobra :D
<slax0r> eh, pridem lahko da se enih par spijemo
<slax0r> da pozabim kak delo boli :D
<speed-> stari ce te bog dal
<speed-> pridi gnes
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> premrzlo :D
<slax0r> ves kak dalec morem pes iti :D
<pitastrudl> tok zgodaj pa ze vsi veselo tipkate
<pitastrudl> kaj nimate nic za delat
<pitastrudl> :P
<idioterna> ma js mam ful
<pitastrudl> aja
<idioterna> sam se na drugem kanalu lih o spolno prenosljivih boleznih pogovarjam pa je prevec zanimiv
<pitastrudl> hehe
<pitastrudl> zagrete irc debate so kar mamljive
<zdobbie> omnomnomnomnom?
<pitastrudl> je bil omnomnomnom
<pitastrudl> kosmiči pa dva kosa kruha z nutello
<pitastrudl> mmmm
<msevwork> njam
<msevwork> nutella
<matjaz> nutella fuj
<idioterna> matjaz: ponujam brezplacen odvoz
<slax0r> matjaz: gtfo
<idioterna> ce se ti nabira nutela doma pa ne ves kaj bi z njo
<slax0r> :D
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> se ne nabira, ker je ni :)
<slax0r> speed-: originalen clanek je tudi dober https://circleci.com/blog/its-the-future/ :D
<msevwork> matjaz, a ti je bols linolada
<msevwork> :D
<slax0r> vcasih se vprasam ce sem jaz zaostal, ali je to vse skupaj ze malo pointless
<matjaz> slax0r, sej je povsod isto :)
<matjaz> msevwork, ne, ne maram koncepta čokolade na kruhu
<slax0r> matjaz: saj to je potem ze problem, ravno zadnjic sem hotel malo pobrskat kak zdaj naj zapakiram vse v en ali vec containerjev in pusham na svoj server
<slax0r> saj nisem nic pametnega nasel
<slax0r> samo overengineered clanki
<msevwork> matjaz, a samo na palačinkah
<slax0r> sem na koncu rsyncal na server
<msevwork> slax0r, a da skoz nove frameworke delajo
<matjaz> slax0r, točno to, vsi bi radi docker pa CI, pa vue, pa prometheus, pa ne vem kaj še
<matjaz> pa pač ne gre
<idioterna> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<slax0r> matjaz: saj docker ni slaba zadeva, ker imas lahko identicen env na lokalcu kot na serveru
<slax0r> samo potem grejo pa predalec
<slax0r> kot opisuje zgornji clanek
<slax0r> kak bi naj razbil aplikacijo na mikroservise vsak z svojim APIjem
<slax0r> vsak v svojem containeru
<slax0r> .......
<slax0r> a delas pa neko preprosto aplikacijo ki je ne bos niti toliko uporabljal koliko si zgubil casa da si nastudiral to vse
<speed-> itak
<speed-> to je za picke
<speed-> na live mode mores delat vse
<speed-> :D
<speed-> da je vsaj malo izziv
<idioterna> matjaz: kasn kruh
<speed-> evo mamo novega prekmurca
<speed-> se bolj lusno bo
<speed-> zdaj bomo za mizo
<speed-> 4 prekmurci, 1 bosanec pa 1 bogi svaba :D :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> se malo pa bom jaz mogo priti tja :D
<slax0r> kdaj bote kaj bolj pametnega z php/python/golang delali? :P
<speed-> nigdar
<slax0r> lame :P
<speed-> stari to to nemas pojma
<speed-> ge jes delan
<speed-> hjoj
<speed-> texas
<matjaz> idioterna, well, na žlico pa na palačinkah mi tud ni kul
<idioterna> no sej zato sm ponudu odvoz k na zlico se men zdi super
<idioterna> zmer k pridem v menzo pa vprasam kaj majo na zlico sm razocaran
<idioterna> k nikol ni nutela :(
<idioterna> pol morm pa sabo prnest
<matjaz> zdej sem pa lačn
<matjaz> jest bi bil vesel če bi blo na žlico
<matjaz> jota <3
<idioterna> a isce kdo python/django job?
<idioterna> se mi je zdel.
<slax0r> idioterna: remote?
<idioterna> lahko ja
<slax0r> tell me moar
<idioterna> sam ni neki ful dobr placan
<slax0r> to pomeni?
<idioterna> en API je treba prilagodit za slovenscino pa vgradit v en CMS
<idioterna> ne vem se, zdej sem reku da js najbrz ne bom imel casa
<idioterna> bom vidu kolk bodo ponudl
<slax0r> ok
<metalcamp_> ping
<jabuk> metalcamp_: pong
<matjaz> do malce vsi glasni, poj malica, pol pa poležavanje zgleda?
<zdobbie> no no
<zdobbie> jst ze od jutra polezavam
<speed-> ja
<speed-> jaz bi sel takoj lezat
<speed-> TAKOJ!
<msevwork> idioterna kolk pa ponudjo ponavad :D
<idioterna> speed-: a nimas na sihtu nic za lezat
<speed-> ja mam
<speed-> 2 kavca
<idioterna> jsm mel viseco mrezo na zemanti
<idioterna> msevwork: ja ce dajo 30k bruto je dost za dva juniorja za 1 leto
<idioterna> al pa enga seniorja za pol leta
<speed-> ali pa slax0r 1 mesec
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> lol
<idioterna> ma pomoje bi vzel 30k za pol leta
<CrazyLemon> pol mesca..ker drugo polovico je v UK razmišlja a naj ostane ali naj gre :P
<zdobbie> ha
<speed-> on je prisel tja pa vido grde anglezinje
<speed-> pa se obrno
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> zakaj mu pa niste povedal da lepe sele zvecer ven pridejo
<speed-> jah nevem nisem jazz njim bil tam
<msevwork> a pol je slax0r zlo velik dev-car tuki
<zdobbie> mid-size
<speed-> msev- ko gre mimo tebe boljse da v pod gledas
<speed-> iz spostovanja
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> zapri se na drugo stran taprvih vrat, ktera najdes
<zdobbie> ce ne te omo shekali!!
<speed-> ja pa boljse da niso steklena
<speed-> ker te ne bodo resila
<zdobbie> hladilnik je se najbolj varen
<speed-> pa nevem ce
<msevwork> sj sm že zaprt notr v pisarni
<speed-> to je super
<speed-> tam ostani :D
<speed-> ce cujes da gre ovi v lj
<zdobbie> gdo gre v lj
<slax0r> https://i.makeagif.com/media/7-18-2015/mI_U5W.gif
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed-> slax0r bo sel
<speed-> pa ze svarimo ljudi da se naj ne zajebavajo :D
<msevwork> pismo zakaj ta tip iz tuxdiary.com ne objavlja več
<msevwork> tko dobre blog poste je mel
<matjaz> msevwork, pošl mu mejl pa 500 eur
<msevwork> aha zj mi pa dela Zeal
<msevwork> si bom naložu notr dokumentacijo
<metalcamp_> msevwork: but... will you read it?
<msevwork> no..its waisted effort
<msevwork> wasted*
<CrazyLemon> so..just like mycroft?
<msevwork> nope mycroft is awesome
<CrazyLemon> i said it once and i'll say it again..Master PDF editor is awesome sauce..totz awesome sauce
<matjaz> is it free?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz for non commercial use..it is :)
<matjaz> is it open?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz for commercial and non commercial use..it is not
<msevwork> matjaz a te loh neki o ladje.py še vprašam
<matjaz> dej
<msevwork> kko pol naprej obdeluješ un json :D
<CrazyLemon> msevwork najprej..segreješ roke
<msevwork> AttributeError: 'str' object has no attribute 'json' k tole dobim
<msevwork> pa nevem kje failam
<matjaz> ja kva si pa spet naredu?
<msevwork> r = (json.dumps(response)) najprej tole
<msevwork> to je vredu ane
<matjaz> recimo
<msevwork> bom nekaj poizkusu prej Å¡e predn ti povem :D
<matjaz> oklepaje dat stran ane?
<msevwork> a grem pol loh tkole naprej r.json()['']['']['']  pa tm notr napišem pač une zadeve k so notr v jsonu
<msevwork> k pol bi rd neki en for loop naredu da bi čez celo zgornjo zadevo šu skoz k zgoraj je neka oznaka za čas k me ne zanima
<msevwork> pol v naslednjemu levelu so pa zanimive stvari kot description etc.
<CrazyLemon> thats some next level sh1t right there!
<msevwork> lol
<msevwork> hočm nardit skill k mi bo povedal 5 največjih ladij v Koprskem pristanišču :D
<msevwork> zj grem nazaj na work business..samo za pavzo vmes :)
<matjaz> msevwork, spremen json response ane
<matjaz> v ladje.py
<msevwork> sj to je fora k nevem kaj morm dobit na konc
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> niti nevem kaj zj dobim :D
<matjaz> paging pitastrudl
<msevwork> vem da če "response" kličem da dobim dict
<matjaz> resident data structers mastermind
<msevwork> pa pol dobim json
<msevwork> sam baje je v stringu in ga to mot za naprej al neki tazga
<matjaz> https://paste.sh/6VwqrjyR#JZaJpovzrQqTSa8sD8WdcNEh
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<matjaz> na
<matjaz> s tem se ukvarjaj
<matjaz> pa če češ samo to skriptico uporabljat ti ni treba sploh v json dajat
<matjaz> ampak samo response uporabljaj naprej
<msevwork> a to ni isto
<matjaz> noper
<matjaz> nope*
<msevwork> a to si list zj naredu al neki k je zgoraj []
<matjaz> AYE
<msevwork> lepo
<msevwork> matey
<msevwork> ubistvu captain
<msevwork> a zarad {} prej ni delal
<msevwork> ker more un .json() met list al kko?
<msevwork> moram mal brat docse
<msevwork> tole je že zame nevzdržno :D
<matjaz> ne da se mi razlagat, zato sm rajš kar list naredu :)
<msevwork> ok tnx
<metalcamp_> lol
<msevwork> čeprov bi ful rd slišal razlago :D
<matjaz> ne an
<matjaz> moram na kavo
<msevwork> :D
<CrazyLemon> ti bo on častu kavo!
<CrazyLemon> ti sam povej kaj je tist!
<msevwork> :P
<CrazyLemon> for the love of god..tell him!
<msevwork> lol
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, dj ti povej plz
<msevwork> :D
<CrazyLemon> msevwork kaj da ti povem
<msevwork> zakaj je tist rešl pol k je ratal list
<CrazyLemon> msevwork ker list ni json
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/wH2fUxF.jpg
<pitastrudl> matjaz si vedel da v povezane B+ drevesu z indexom je pregled daljši kot v nepovezanem
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<zdobersek> "please don't let this idiot fuck the whole world up"
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: obviously?
<pitastrudl> obviously
<pitastrudl> but why
<matjaz> well, because
<zdobersek> it says so in the B+ible
<CrazyLemon> ker je povezano
<zdobersek> B+ble
<pitastrudl> huehue
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<pitastrudl> a bi kdo zdl surgal
<pitastrudl> na hitr zdl
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js bi ja
<idioterna> pitastrudl: sam morm u stacuno tut
<pitastrudl> idioterna ETA?
<idioterna> ma done
<idioterna> grem przgat gameos
<pitastrudl> dobro
<pitastrudl> mumble?
<pitastrudl> al kje se ze dobimo
<pitastrudl> !mumble
<pitastrudl> .mumble
<pitastrudl> hm
<idioterna> mumble.hehe.si
<idioterna> server pass je hehe
<matjaz> secure af
<idioterna> na feindesland chan pejt
<pitastrudl> sem tma
<pitastrudl> tam
<matjaz> o wow
<matjaz> msevwork je Å¡e na Å¡ihtu!
<matjaz> 16:21!
<msevwork> rekord je bil do 19:00 :D
<msevwork> sam nism bil na ircu
<msevwork> če ni blo clo 20:00
<CrazyLemon> "sam nism bil na ircu" torej nisi niti delal!
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2zlia2UsAAOVFp.jpg:large
<msevwork> bil sem na predavanju :D
<msevwork> nč šefa ni, grem domov :D
<msevwork> čau fantje
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gscM2vpUXIc
<jabuk> Scuzz Twittly - Party Like Charlie Sheen - YouTube
<jabuk> From the album "Call Me Scuzz." http://scuzztwittly.com/
<CrazyLemon> Mac OS and Linux are on the rise, with Mac OS up 8% in traffic share and Linux up an impressive 14%.
<CrazyLemon> pornhub stats :)
<pitastrudl> gg
<upd_> !g slo-tech inurl:novice
<zdobbie> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<pitastrudl> .g kek
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<pitastrudl> why is jabuk so slow
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 8.7°C @23.01.2017 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59% severnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:36:52, Kulminacija: 12:18:04, Sončni zahod: 16:59:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 22min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_brPq2oXaME
<zdobbie> was ist das?
<CrazyLemon> das ist berlin
<metalcamp> is it?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> also.. palačinke + peanut butter + nutella == win
<jabuk> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<idioterna> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/16177686_1757474857901049_8063522783800056106_o.jpg?oh=0c0ebfdcad4b977f2a95933eb4527957&oe=5915607D
<CrazyLemon> so kim > obama > trump ?
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: countdown != berlin
<idioterna> kim = order!
<metalcamp> http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/kim-jong-un-cartman.jpg
<idioterna> triple chin!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_brPq2oXaME
<jabuk> 6 day Berlin - Monday 2017 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ne Å¡tekam tega
<CrazyLemon> a eni dirkajo drugi pa tam delajo gužvo?
<zdobbie> dvojice so
<pitastrudl> tis a silly place
<idioterna> a gremo kej posurgat zdele
<pitastrudl> ah ne
<pitastrudl> se čisti zdaj
<CrazyLemon> kdo se čisti
<idioterna> ne se cisto zdaj
<idioterna> je hotu rect
<CrazyLemon> http://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/lede-dev/2017-January/005404.html
<jabuk>  [LEDE-DEV] LEDE 17.01 branched
<CrazyLemon> yay..first lede build!
<matjaz> lede, pa lineage bo kmalu, the future is bright!
<CrazyLemon> kdaj bo lineage?
<matjaz> zdej so vzpostavili build serverje
<matjaz> tko da kmalu!
<CrazyLemon> lede bo baje že v ponedeljek if all goes according to plan (not likely)
<matjaz> unofficial buildi so pa že
<CrazyLemon> mja..js iščem stable 7.0 za hammerhead
<CrazyLemon> https://lede-project.org/playground/draft-release-notes
<CrazyLemon> manjka 'luci 2.0' :/
<metalcamp> msev-: ^
<metalcamp> look, another project!
<msev-> a ta LEDE je kukr OpenWRT
<skyx> link?
<zdobbie> yvfw https://lede-project.org/playground/draft-release-notes
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd_dyRbE4AA
<jabuk> libtls: Rethinking the TLS/SSL API - YouTube
<jabuk> Joel Sing http://linux.conf.au/schedule/presentation/27/ As anyone who has written code that implements a TLS client or server will know, many of the existin...
<yang> http://imgur.com/gallery/3dzpiyw
<jabuk> What happens when you live in Alaska and forget your phone in the car - GIF on Imgur
<jabuk> A .gif image with topic of Awesome, tagged with  and ; uploaded by aranjevi. What happens when you live in Alaska and forget your phone in the car
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-24
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> o
<matjaz> OI
<zdobbie> HOI
<speed-> morgen
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> o/
<msevwork> o zakon matjaz, se un "timestampe" si mi dal stran
<msevwork> car
<msevwork> jutro
<zdobbie> kostal te bo
<msevwork> a mi na kredo zj dajete
<speed-> msev- duh itak
<speed-> vse se belezi
<speed-> bos samo enkrat presenecen koliko supporta si koristo :D
<speed-> pa ni reklamacij, to bi mogli v topic dat :)
<msevwork> Its good that I didn't sign on the dotted line :D
<speed-> to sploh nima veze
<speed-> pridejo ruski kostolomci izterjat :D
<zdobbie> .yt I am the one who knocks
<jabuk> Breaking Bad - Walt: "I am the one who knocks" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMEq1mGpP5A
<zdobersek> Treba je trenirat! http://siol.net/aktualno/naslovna/kitajec-kolesaril-po-primorski-avtocesti-10515
<speed-> jao
<speed-> take treba napokat
<zdobbie> u wot m8
<dz0ny> na tajskem gredo z mopedi na avtocesto :)
<dz0ny> sam tist gre mislim da okol 90
<dz0ny> max
<krt57> .Vreme hrastnik
<jabuk> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): -6.5°C @24.01.2017 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88% jugovzhodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:32:19, Kulminacija: 12:12:55, Sončni zahod: 16:53:31
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 21min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 10°C @24.01.2017 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 40% severnik 0.3 m/s (1.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:35:59, Kulminacija: 12:18:20, Sončni zahod: 17:00:41
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 24min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 9.2°C @24.01.2017 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 43% jugovzhodnik 0.4 m/s (1.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:36:13, Kulminacija: 12:18:47, Sončni zahod: 17:01:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 25min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> speed-: ti mislis da je react v kurcu
<speed-> vem!
<slax0r> samo upaj da ti nikoli ne bo treba delat z kerim koli PHP library/framework/whatever ki so ga napisali nemci al pa avstrijci :D
<slax0r> sploh kakim "enterprise"
<speed-> lol
<slax0r> abstract class
<slax0r> abstract metode pa zakomentirene
<slax0r> like...why?! :D
<slax0r> seveda, so obvezne ne
<slax0r> ampak so zakomentirane
<slax0r> because fuck you
<slax0r> that's why
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> samo jaz pravim, da je react se vedno slabsi :D
<zdobersek> react primerjata s PHP
<zdobersek> PHP frameworki
<slax0r> react je tolko slab kolk je slab modern day JS
<speed-> primerjava delo
<slax0r> zdobersek: sploh ne...primerjava suckiness of shit
<speed-> kadarkoli bom rajsi v php gledal
<speed-> kak pa ovi drek :D
<speed-> pa v kaksni koli obliki je
<slax0r> bi se skoraj strinjal
<speed-> ce glih obfuscatan :D
<slax0r> samo mam se zdaj nocne more kaksne polomije sem ze videl v PHPju
<speed-> si gucal kaj z sasojon?
<slax0r> malo
<speed-> vceraj se pred kuco na pune razsipal
<slax0r> zasto?
<slax0r> ka pa te?
<slax0r> vkup se potro?
<speed-> jah slabo je sneg spucal
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pa jamral je vceraj celi den
<speed-> te nakonci vec hoditi nej mogel :D
<slax0r> hehehe :D
<slax0r> nej mi nika pravo cigo en
<speed-> gnes ga tak nega
<slax0r> bolniska? :D
<speed-> nej home office ma
<speed-> pa dejansko je zdaj te fraj
<slax0r> aja :D
<speed-> ka nema casa delati
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> hehe
<zdobersek> TL;DR: Saso je pau
<slax0r> padel*
<msevwork> a RAID ni dobr za data-safety, je bolš delat snapshote pa jih pošiljat na remote location? :D
<slax0r> msevwork: errr
<slax0r> RAID != backup
<speed-> kaj ne
<speed-> do ene mere je
<speed-> :D
<speed-> no
<speed-> mirroring
<msevwork> a ni tko da če maš 2 diska
<slax0r> raid je samo za performance(stripping), ali pa failure security(mirror)
<msevwork> da če en crkne gre na druzga
<slax0r> ja, samo to ni backup
<speed-> odvisno kaki raid mas
<slax0r> in odvisno od raida
<speed-> pa pravim da je do dolocene mere
<msevwork> ja un raid
<slax0r> in ce zbrises, se zbrise tudi na drugem, tretjem, cetrtem, itd
<speed-> drugi disk drzi podatek:)
<slax0r> raid je failure safe(nekateri)
<msevwork> a ni en raid za to
<slax0r> backup je pa idiot safe
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp_> :D
<slax0r> ne, raid je kopija
<slax0r> ne glede na to kaj delas
<msevwork> če mam 2 diska kao diy nas na orange piju
<slax0r> se zgodi na vseh diskih
<msevwork> a naj samo ročno skopiram fotke na oba diska
<msevwork> al nej raid postavm
<slax0r> raid
<slax0r> ti bo pomagal samo ce ti bo en disk crknil
<slax0r> ce bos zbrisal, bos zbrisal iz obeh
<slax0r> predpostavljam da bos uporabil mirroring
<slax0r> raid 1 torej
<slax0r> ce bos uporabil raid 0, stripe set, bos izboljsal performanse
<slax0r> ampak ce en disk crkne
<slax0r> bye bye podatki
<slax0r> potem mas kombinacijo raid 1+0 ali 0+1, rabis min. 4 diske
<msevwork> ja raid 1 bom uporabu
<slax0r> 2, 3, 4 se naceloma ne uporabljajo
<msevwork> ja sj da če 1 disk crkne
<slax0r> 5 je pa block-level striping z distribuirano pariteto
 * speed- slaps slax0r around a bit with a large trout
<speed-> dobro je!
<slax0r> mas malo izboljsane performanse in safety do neke mere
<speed-> njega zanima 1
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_RAID_levels
<jabuk> Standard RAID levels - Wikipedia
<slax0r> naj se pouci o vseh
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> no
<speed-> te pa daj se obdelaj 6
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> 6 = 5 z dvojno pariteto :P
<speed-> juhu!
<speed-> msev-, vse jasno??
<speed-> evo, pokvaro si ga hehe
<msevwork> namreč
<msevwork> http://www.cnx-software.com/2017/01/19/orange-pi-zero-nas-expansion-board-with-sata-usb-and-av-port-sells-for-10-shipped/
<jabuk>  Orange Pi Zero NAS Expansion Board with SATA, USB, and AV Port Sells for $10 Shipped
<msevwork> zj neke ful visoke hitrosti ne bom mogu dosegat
<msevwork> zgleda bom mogu softwareski raid ane
<slax0r> za domaco uporabo je software raid vec kot dovolj
<msevwork> super
<msevwork> itak bi mel Å¡e na laptopu backup slik
<msevwork> tko da mam vsaj na 2 mestih
<slax0r> slab backup...backup mora bit na drugi fizicni lokaciji
<slax0r> najbolje na luni
<slax0r> ali marsu
<speed-> eh ne bit pussy
<msevwork> slax0r, loh pr teb doma shranm slike
<msevwork> :D
<speed-> vse more biti live brez backupov
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> backups are for sissies
<slax0r> http://sprunge.us/BXQN?php
<slax0r> horrible...horrible...
<zdobersek> lost me at ?php
<metalcamp_> ping
<jabuk> metalcamp_: pong
<metalcamp_> spet vsi pridni...
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELD2AwFN9Nc
<jabuk> The Netherlands welcomes Trump in his own words - YouTube
<jabuk> The whole world was watching for the inauguration of the 45th president of the United States: Donald J. Trump. Because we realize it's better for us to get a...
<google_v_smeti> Mogoče nisem na pravem kanalu, pa vseeno
<google_v_smeti> pozabu sem geslo za google account, prejšnjega ne vem, niti ne poznam datuma nastanka računa
<google_v_smeti> trenutno sem logiran v account, ampak mi ne pomaga popolnoma nič
<google_v_smeti> btw, imam 2-faktorsko avtentikacijo in obnovitveni mail
<google_v_smeti> Kaj mi je storiti?
<matjaz> če imaš obnovitveni email pomojem lahko zahtevaš potrditev na starega
<matjaz> pa lahko resetiraš geslo
<google_v_smeti> nope
<google_v_smeti> vpraša po prejšnjem geslu, mesecu in letu nastanka računa
<google_v_smeti> potem pošlje potrditveno kodo na obnovitveni mail
<google_v_smeti> ko jo vpišem napiše "Google couldn't authenticate you"
<speed-> zakaj ti ne pomaga nic
<speed-> ce si logiran
<speed-> v chrome lahko passworde pogledas
<speed-> keri so shranjeni
<speed-> pa verjetno v drugih browerjih tudi
<matjaz> mene zdaj ni nič vprašalo po datumu
<matjaz> samo za email
<matjaz> backup email that is
<google_v_smeti> mi lahko verjameš, da sem že poskusil to
<matjaz> verjamem, samo druge rešitve nekako res ni
<google_v_smeti> hence my username
<matjaz> yup, a lahko priporočam protonmail? :)
<google_v_smeti> Ga že uporabljam
<google_v_smeti> Postopoma se premikam, imam pa namen obdržati google account - android telefon in to
<CrazyLemon> you mean not-available-24/7-mail?
<CrazyLemon> cant-handle-ddos-mail ?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, I have no idea what you're talkin' bout
<matjaz> no issues what so eveer
<CrazyLemon> matjaz right..until next ddos attack :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/izola-42-letni-preprodajalec-iskal-pomoc-na-policijski-postaji.html
<jabuk> 24ur.com - Izola: 42-letni preprodajalec iskal pomoč na policijski postaji
<jabuk> V Izoli se je na policijski postaji zglasil 42-letni najemnik in prijavil lastnika, češ da ga je ta neupravičeno vrgel na cesto. Policisti so odšli na kraj, kjer so naleteli na besnega lastnika. Ta je skozi okno metal podnajemnikove osebne stvari,...
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<speed-> haha
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -4°C @24.01.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% vzhodnik 1.9 m/s (6.8 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:34:06, Kulminacija: 12:15:04, Sončni zahod: 16:56:03
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 21min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> "rastlinskih delcev zelene barve"
<slax0r> lmao
<slax0r> posuseni raslinski delci
<slax0r> :D :D :D :D
<speed-> koliko so mu te zdaj nasli
<speed-> 442 + 266
<speed-> ali je pri tisti 442 bilo samo 266 ? :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: kolk si ti star ? :)
<yang> nevermind
<zdobbie> 52
<speed-> pomoje je se mladoleten :p
<zdobbie> ni
<speed-> te pa glih da glih da ni
<speed-> sicer mene so danes pickice tudi malo pohvalile
<speed-> da ne zgledam toliko :D
<speed-> sodelavec pa je 6let mlajsi pa so mislili da je starejsi ko jaz haha
<slax0r> speed-: ko je metal ven je blo 442
<slax0r> do hisne preiskave pa se samo 266
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> so vzeli vstran malo za "testiranje" ce je res trava :D
<tadej> ostalo je bla bazilika :)
<CrazyLemon> some say i'm 42
<slax0r> were you just thrown out of your appartment by your landlord?!
<CrazyLemon> some say maybe
<slax0r> and I say, goodbye
<zdobbie_> bai
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa to http://www.bizi.si/DZONY-D-O-O/
<CrazyLemon> dz0_ny dila avta
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> not rly
<CrazyLemon> mhmmm
<zdobbie_> Å MARYEA
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ matej mohorič je danes bil v šmarjah!!
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu ko gledam kam se je peljal..se mi zdi da se je zgubu :D
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da sm ga celo srečal ko sm se peljal domov
<CrazyLemon> sam ni bil v UAE dresu ampak v enem rdečem hmm
<zdobbie_> hmm potem pa ni bil mohoric hmm
<CrazyLemon> bwahahaha
<CrazyLemon> https://www.strava.com/activities/842687899
<jabuk> Bike Ride Profile | Morning Ride near| Times and Records | Strava
<CrazyLemon> glej final sprint to izola!
<CrazyLemon> MM 45s.. DM 44s!!
<CrazyLemon> no..danes sm 45s ampak moj PR je 44s :D
<zdobersek> ... vopce te ni na lestvici
<CrazyLemon> seveda sm
<zdobersek> nope
<zdobersek> men te ne kaze
<zdobersek> samo tiste s 40s na segmentu
<matjaz> http://www.techrepublic.com/article/raspberry-pi-rival-asus-launches-tinker-board-faster-with-2x-memory-and-4k-video/?linkId=33695097&utm_content=buffer0504e&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<jabuk> Raspberry Pi rival: Asus launches Tinker Board, faster, with 2X memory and 4k video - TechRepublic
<jabuk> With the Raspberry Pi 4 at least a year away, Asus' £55 board offers a stopgap for those looking for more power.
<matjaz> nooice, fizično je pomojem isti
<zdobersek> torej se zavezujes, da bos msevu pomagu tale board upedenat?
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> tiho je..to pomeni da bo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/final_sprint_to_izola.png    my PRs in MMs rezultat danes
<zdobbie_> ja bu fucken hu
<zdobbie_> absolutno nisi pa blizi
<CrazyLemon> kaj me briga absolutno
<CrazyLemon> on je svetovni mladinski prvak!
<CrazyLemon> pa je sekundo za mano!
<CrazyLemon> pa!
<CrazyLemon> mel je veter v hrbet..in to kr konkreten veter!
<idioterna> kdo je pa MM?
<CrazyLemon> M&M
<zdobbie_> ja, on je mladinski prvak
<zdobbie_> ti si pa star 52 let
<idioterna> a ni 57?
<zdobersek> alternatively
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM7B56xok9M
<jabuk> Triumph Attends Trump’s Inauguration- CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<jabuk> CONAN Highlight: Triumph the Insult Comic Dog poops all over the new administration and its supporters. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is t...
<CrazyLemon> so awesome :D
<matjaz> zdobbie_, I refuse to do that!!
<matjaz> sicer pa, sej ga ne bo kupu
<matjaz> :pray:
<zdobbie_> ne, mu bom jst castu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1UaFzOFZT0
<jabuk> Trump's Other Twitter Headers- CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<jabuk> President Trump can’t seem to get a handle on what's an appropriate Twitter header. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the official YouTube ...
<yang> Evo Bruce Willis je v Die hard skor uganil, kdo bo predsednik ZDA, pa se v dobrem avtu se vozi :)
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSe_H9GbXxc
<jabuk> yugo Bruce Willis - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> cake? someone said cake?!
<pitastrudl> cake
<msev-> a je try: if: except: uredu zaporedje
<msev-> if je znotraj try
<CrazyLemon> jah to boš ti vedu če je v redu ali ne
<CrazyLemon> če veš kaj rabiš in kaj počneš :)
<msev-> zdobbie_, tist od nizozemcev pa trumpa je blo super-smešno
<CrazyLemon> what?! zdobbie_ still here?!
<msev-> zdi se mi v redu
<msev-> ne sam a je lahko tko if sam
<msev-> a more met zmerm else zravn :D
<CrazyLemon> kdo? if?
<msev-> jp
<CrazyLemon> ne rabi met elsea
<CrazyLemon> ali else ifa
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-25
<speed-> hellou
<tadej> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> https://github.com/golang/dep
<napsy> uuu
<jabuk> GitHub - golang/dep: Go dependency tool
<jabuk> Go dependency tool
<napsy> it finally happened
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 19.km JZ od OBREŽJA @25/01/2017 07:12:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+15.55+E
<msevwork> mislm da si bom tut tuki uredil da se bom na msev- bouncerja prjavu :)
<speed-> o dobro jutro msev-
<speed-> kako ti lahko pomagamo
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> http://static.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pub/images/bouncer2_2294.jpg
<matjaz> ej CrazyLemon
<matjaz> https://download.lineageos.org/hammerhead
<jabuk> LineageOS Downloads
<metalcamp_> dobro jutro
<metalcamp_> speed-: hehe
<metalcamp_> msevwork: kako gre opi projektič?
<msevwork> metalcamp_, nevem kerga mislš :D
<msevwork> a kerberos.io a home-assistant a node-red a mycroft a SIP
<metalcamp_> all of them!
<msevwork> ja v redu vsak tedn je kej novga :)
<msevwork> najbolš je pa da se bo prvi projekt v službi zakluču
<msevwork> bo prvi članek že
<msevwork> metalcamp_, sam morm naročit več orange pi-jev da mam lahko kšnga "v produkciji" kšnga pa za testirat
<msevwork> rabm enga za kerberos.io pa kodi testirat
<speed-> na pune aktiven
<msevwork> pa enga z wifijem kao za sprinklerje (SPI), čeprov jih nimam ampak sam v teoriji za sprobat :D
<msevwork> SIP*
<msevwork> speed-, nč še ne rabm pomoči hvala k si se ponudu
<msevwork> se bom nate obrnu vedno
<msevwork> :D
<speed-> drago bo tole
<msevwork> nč nisi omenu plačila :D. sm mislu da bo dovoljšno plačilo že pogovor z mano :D
<msevwork> haha
<speed-> ne to je samo bonus
<speed-> da mam cast se s tabo menit
<zdobersek> this.
<zdobersek> fucking.
<zdobersek> channel.
<zdobersek> experience is the reward.
<speed-> yup yup.
<pitastrudl> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<metalcamp_> msevwork: define SIP, trenutno mi na pamet pade samo v povezavi z voip
<msevwork> ne to ne
<msevwork> https://github.com/Dan-in-CA/SIP/
<jabuk> GitHub - Dan-in-CA/SIP: A highly cusomizable DIY irrigation/sprinkler controller based on Raspberry Pi
<jabuk> SIP - A highly cusomizable DIY irrigation/sprinkler controller based on Raspberry Pi
<msevwork> sam tuki bom moral support za orangepi gpioje notr portat
<zdobersek> msevwork: ne vem, ce si vidu, ampak matjaz ti je vcerej obljubu support za tanov asus SoC
<zdobersek> tist RPi-like machine
<msevwork> sm vidu, je že start drgač, rk3288 al neki tazga en rockchip
<msevwork> star*
<msevwork> sam trenutno ostajam na Allwinner H3 in H2+
<metalcamp_> zdobersek: but... asus muchos dineros!
<zdobersek> metalcamp_: sem se javu kot mecen
<speed-> sprinkler
<speed-> ka bos sadil
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> kivije :D
<msevwork> mamo že doma :D
<speed-> boljso seme ti lahko zrihtamo
<metalcamp_> :D
<speed-> da bo vsaj nekaj haska!
<metalcamp_> zdobersek: how nice of you :)
<zdobersek> "kivije"
<msevwork> brez ""
<msevwork> so kr tapravi
<msevwork> čist lepo rastejo na gorenjskem
<msevwork> lansklet je mela 1 rastlina 100 plodov
<msevwork> zanimiv mi je s tehnološkega stališča bom samo 1 al pa 2 ventila postavu sam da vidm če deluje
<msevwork> :D
<zdobersek> ubuntulog_: u getting all this
<pitastrudl> mi mamo palme na gorenskem tut
<pitastrudl> so tok dobr rastle da so plažo pognale!
<speed-> prinas pa se mi zdi da trta najlepse rodi :D
<speed-> pa ne nuca avtomatskega namakanja!
<msevwork> pol pa za zelenico zalivat npr
<speed-> da bo se bolj to govno raslo
<speed-> ko da ne kosim vsak teden
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> pol pa Å¡e robotsko kosilnico
<msevwork> nasledn projekt
<msevwork> en na s5tech slovenskemu forumu je reku da bo naredu zj spomlad
<msevwork> :D
<speed-> smo meli
<speed-> samo prepoceni je bila
<speed-> haha
<speed-> ampak problem je
<speed-> da je to bilo samo na enem placu
<speed-> mam pa 3 za kosit :D
<msevwork> a 3 bajte :D
<msevwork> veleposestnik
<metalcamp_> 1%
<zdobersek> poj pa res ne rabis 911
<speed-> ja dejansko 3 bajte
<speed-> pa zdaj se bom jaz na 4. lokacijo odselo :D
<zdobersek> 0.4%
<metalcamp_> this ^
<metalcamp_> msevwork: drugače že obstaja en projekt robotske kosilnice, nemški, če se prav spomnim
<metalcamp_> in osnovan na arduinu
<msevwork> vem ja
<msevwork> ardumower
<metalcamp_> ja
<msevwork> sam un tip bo bolš naredu
<zdobersek> kaksen je pa ... kosilni hardware?
<msevwork> k je ful car v elektroniki
<metalcamp_> url pls
<msevwork> kaj to
<zdobersek> bencinska kosilnica?
<msevwork> ni Å¡e naredu
<metalcamp_> zdobersek: žiletke :)
<msevwork> http://www.ardumower.de/index.php/de/
<jabuk> Willkommen auf ArduMower.de
<jabuk> Open Source robot mower.
<jabuk> Baue Deinen eigenen Rasen-Roboter oder verwende einen gekauften.
<jabuk> Baue ein neues “Roboter-Gehirn” (Ardumower) ein und erweitere ihn damit um tolle Features welche kein normaler Rasen-Roboter hat!
<jabuk> Setze Deine eigenen Ideen um!
<jabuk> Ziele des Projektes:
<zdobersek> kolk hitro to kosi?
<jabuk> Möglichst kostengünstige, fertige Komponenten (Summe len, Bauteilen usw. zum Erwerb
<jabuk> Arduino-Code zum Download
<jabuk> Einen Anbieter für ein Roboter-Chassis finden (”Ardumower”-Chassis)
<zdobersek> das ist nicht normal!
<zdobersek> OK, tole je bolj meh
<msevwork> Jabuk ist verrückt
<metalcamp_> but it's open source!
<msevwork> loh si daš kamero gor
<msevwork> pa maš pol sentry dronea
<zdobersek> jst bi osebno rabu neki bolj industrijskega, kar lahko z RC stationom dost hitro pokosi par 100m2 trave
<msevwork> al pa si pač tole nardiš http://psg.rudolphlabs.com/
<msevwork> zdobersek, loh pa shackaš bencinsko :D
<msevwork> sam tist je mal nevarn pomoje
<zdobersek> npr http://www.slope-mower.com/
<speed-> daj daj
<msevwork> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDMo9DyACXG62ak5cVgs3TA
<jabuk> linux.conf.au 2017 – Hobart, Tasmania- YouTube
<speed-> malo razgibavanja ti nebo skodilo !
<msevwork> zdobersek, a maš ful naklona a kko
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> sploh sem pa len
<msevwork> ne sj če bi mel ful naklona se tut men neb dal
<zdobersek> 6k+ EUR brez davka ...
<zdobersek> OK, tolko nisem len
<pitastrudl> bi blo ceneje svojega naredit
<pitastrudl> :D
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> za 6k ti prek studenta en cajt kosijo :D
<pitastrudl> :D
<msevwork> kok bi dal študentu za košenje :D
<msevwork> 8 eur na seanso?
<msevwork> ja tko če bo unmu tipu uspel za 300eur naredit to
<msevwork> pol si ga bom zihr naredu
<zdobersek> zihr!
<zdobersek> najbrz je dost od nas odvisn
<msevwork> nč
<msevwork> bom unmu težil
<metalcamp_> :D
<msevwork> sj vam sploh ne težim
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> to kr vas js sprašujem je tko k da bi nekdo mene v lekarni vprašal kakšn je mehanizem delovanja paracetamola
<msevwork> easypeasy
<zdobersek> msevwork: kaksen je mehanizem delovanja paracetamola?
<metalcamp_> zdobersek: da ti ne bo slučajno napisal google it :D
<msevwork> zj bom tko reku k vi ponavad, google it :D
<metalcamp_> rtfm!
<metalcamp_> :D
<zdobersek> ampak sej smo ugotavljal, da je kle zelo malo ljudi, uradno kvalificiranih z diplomo v tej branzi
<zdobersek> msevwork: ti OTOH si kaj, magister?
<msevwork> inhibira ciklooksigenazo, kar vpliva na proizvodnjo prostaglandinov, ti pa vplivajo na temperaturo k je nastavljena v termostatu k ga mamo v hipotalamusu mislm
<msevwork> ja magister farmacije s tem da tak naziv smo mi imel že pred bolonjsko reformo
<msevwork> zj ga majo pa vsi
<dz0ny> msevwork: cak to pol sam zmanjša temperaturo?
<msevwork> ja
<dz0ny> lol
<msevwork> ne vpliva nč na to da se hitrej pozdravš
<msevwork> s tem da paracetamol samo zbija temperaturo nč ne zmanjša vnetja
<metalcamp_> *apply cold water to the burned area*
<dz0ny> virus verjetno rab bolj toplo podnebje za razmnoževanje
<msevwork> ostali nesteroidni antirevmatiki pa tut vnetje zmanjšujejo
<msevwork> ala ibuprofen, nalgesin, aspirin
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ti pa na tajskem!
<msevwork> čeprov aspirin ni tok fajn ker ma ful stranskih učinkov
<dz0ny> back :)
<zdobersek> aspirin moras goltat, ce fases infarkt!
<zdobersek> ajetaku
<msevwork> nesmejo ga jest astmatiki, tisti s slabim želodcem, tist z motnjami strjevanja krvi, etc
<msevwork> ja ampak v majhnem odmerku
<zdobersek> umm, ne
<metalcamp_> namest cedevite, a ne? :)
<zdobersek> http://www.ezdravje.com/srce-in-zilje/srcni-infarkt/?s=4
<jabuk> Kako je treba ravnati ob srčnem infarktu? | eZdravje
<zdobersek> "Vzame naj 500 mg acetilsalicilne kisline."
<zdobersek> sem su pogledat, to je 5 tablet
<zdobersek> kje loh dvignem tale magisterij?
<msevwork> 100mg ponavad uni jemljejo
<msevwork> ja ob
<msevwork> sam pol po infarktu
<msevwork> more doživljenjsko jest po 100mg
<msevwork> nisva se prov razumela
<msevwork> sm mislu po temu dogodku
<msevwork> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VigVEbeTtXM
<jabuk> Designing a Race Car with Open Source Tools - YouTube
<jabuk> Dave Chinner http://linux.conf.au/schedule/presentation/45/ After I ran out of talent and had a high speed encounter with an immovable object in May 2016, I ...
<msevwork> !g DRDB
<msevwork> tale drdb bi bil tut opcija namest RAIDa ane
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/Fnu52gx.png
<pitastrudl> Click here to feel dumb.
<yang> http://starodobnik.net/forum/index.php?%2Ftopic%2F8307-erich-bitter-ponudnik-nadstandardnih-oplov%2F
<jabuk> Erich Bitter: Ponudnik nadstandardnih oplov - Avtomobili - Starodobnik
<jabuk> 	V tokratni zgodbi se bomo posvetili nemškemu avtomobilističnemu entuziastu iz mesta Schwelm, ki je v zgodnjih sedemdesetih letih prejšnjega stoletja poskr...
<idioterna> zdobersek: a ti se nimas n26 racuna?
<idioterna> er
<idioterna> yang: .
<yang> ne rabim
<yang> vec kot 1 MC
<yang> https://www.cellrizon.com/products/star-wars-death-star-7-color-changing-3d-novelty-led-lamp
<jabuk> Star Wars Death Star 7 Color Changing 3D Novelty LED Lamp – CELLRIZON
<jabuk> This futuristic Star Wars 3D Novelty Lamp will surely impress your fellow Star Wars guests! Now with adjustable colors! Specifications: Power Source: DC Light S
<matjaz> ta msevwork enkrat tko piše, kot da je iz vrtca pobegnu, drugič pa ko Hawking ffs
<zdobbie> tl;dr: matjaz is *impressed* by this child!
<Matthai> ej, a kdo igra/pozna SuperTuxKart?
<speed-> jaz ne
<speed-> edino kar sem spilal zadnjih par let je hearthstone pa eve vmes :D
<matjaz> jest samo poznam, igral nikoli
<zdobbie> I have no time for games.
<speed-> ^^
<speed-> pa tudi ko mam cas se mi neda :D
<speed-> sem se overdosal ko sem bil mali haha
<zdobbie> speed-: jst sem ta hearthstone poslal u 3pm, k sem vedno postal cel zivcen zarad vse te RNG fieste
<speed-> eh
<speed-> dober je
<speed-> svetska igrica
<speed-> RNG = fun :D
<zdobbie> hja, vcasih
<zdobbie> ko nisi na receiving endu
<speed-> jah
<speed-> saj pa glej ko dovolj casa spilas
<zdobbie> ful rajsi gledam druge
<speed-> si nekje na 50% 50%
<speed-> v koncni fazi
<zdobbie> ja, ce mas win rate >50% potem tko prilezes do legenda
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/lmmBt.gif
<zdobbie> ... pocasi
<idioterna> yang: kje pa mas MC?
<speed-> zdobbie ja ce mas cas
<speed-> pa voljo
<speed-> tam od 5 naprej je jeba
<Matthai> no, tam imaš proge, ki so zaklenjene, odkleneš jih z repevanjem izzivov
<Matthai> to je v eni datoteki ~/.config/supertuxkart/0.8.2/players.xml
<yang> idioterna: pr svoji banki
<idioterna> yang: kolk pa stane?
<yang> nevem
<yang> kaake 20-30 na leto
<Matthai> finta je, da ko daš cat players.xml, se vidi normalno, ko pa odpreš z nano ali gedit, so pa čudno kvake notri
<idioterna> no, n26 je kake 20-30 manj
<idioterna> res pa je da rabis njihov app
<Matthai> any idea kakšna "zaščita" je to?
<zdobbie> Matthai: a lahko kam pastebin-as?
<Matthai> čaki
<zdobbie> al pa ce s pythonom odpres ...
<yang> idioterna: ja ampak banka potem trga direktno od dohodka, z n26 pa nevem, verjetno mors prenakazovati
<idioterna> prenakazovati?
<idioterna> delodajalcu reces da ti tja placo nakaze, pa je
<idioterna> pa mas 0 stroskov
<idioterna> no, res je tut, da se ti splaca se mal pocakat
<idioterna> da se pokaze kolk je res stabilna banka
<yang> a ni to vezan na banko v tujini  ?
<idioterna> kasni tujini
<idioterna> n26 je v eu
<Matthai> zdobbie, https://pravokator.si/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/players_old.xml_.zip
<msevwork> kako v sublime označš vrstice od neke vrstice do konca fajla?
<zdobbie> Matthai: men nano podobno vse skvarjeno pokaze, vim pa ne ...
<Matthai> kaj pa če daš cat?
<matjaz> na n26 so izdali nešteto kartic s tipkarsko napako na zadnji strani
<yang> sej teh ponudnikov kot je n26 je kot listja
<matjaz> men je blo smešno, pa še razlog je bil, da poćakam
<matjaz> yang, ne
<Matthai> pa ko sem dal sed -i -- 's/solved=\"none\"/solved=\"easy\"/g' players.xml
<matjaz> mislim, da so eni izmed prvih
<Matthai> tui ni delalo
<yang> matjaz: razen da majo tej neko mobilno integracijo s telefonom
<yang> ampak takih preko katerih lahko dobis mastercard je pa veliko
<matjaz> povej mi enega podobnega ponudnika, ki ti omogoči odprtje računa
<zdobersek> Matthai: zlo velik je nul byteov vmes
<yang> matjaz: payoneer, entropay...
<zdobersek> Matthai: http://sprunge.us/WHQD
<matjaz> nikjer ne dobiš osebnega računa kamor lahko direktno nakažeš denar
<zdobersek> to potem tisti sed ustavi :>
<yang> pa banka koper izdaja tudi debetne VISA kartice
<zdobersek> 0xFFFE je pa little-endian UTF-16 BOM https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byte_order_mark
<zdobersek> taprva dva bajta
<Matthai> ja, to sem opazil, da sta na vrhu dva čudna znaka
<matjaz> men ta fajl vim normalno odpre
<Matthai> jaz sem sicer naredil cat, pa potem skopiral v nov file
<zdobbie> na zacetku mas \xff\xfe\x00\x00
<zdobbie> potem pa je za vsakim znakom se triplet nul bajtov
<zdobbie> <\x00\x00\x00x\x00\x00\x00 etc
<idioterna> yang: katera od teh bank pa stane nic na mesec?
<zdobersek> Matthai: tole je precisceno http://sprunge.us/WcBS
<Matthai> kako to narediš, oz. kako bi zamenjal v konzoli direktno?
<zdobersek> ne vem, tule v pythonu pluzim skoz te bajte
<matjaz> zdobersek being helpful
<matjaz> that's a first
<zdobersek> jah, dost bolj zabavno kot ksn mycroft
<matjaz> true
<CrazyLemon> screenshot it and save it for future reference!
<matjaz> ej CrazyLemon
<matjaz> https://download.lineageos.org/hammerhead
<jabuk> LineageOS Downloads
<CrazyLemon> ej matjaz
<CrazyLemon> čakam stable or smth :)
<matjaz> pft, tole je stable enough!
<CrazyLemon> install it!
<matjaz> zdej je vsaj officail build :)
<matjaz> ne morem
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/schollz/find
<jabuk> GitHub - schollz/find: High-precision indoor positioning framework for most wifi-enabled devices.
<jabuk> find - High-precision indoor positioning framework for most wifi-enabled devices.
<CrazyLemon> msevwork nekaj zate
<msevwork> ooo
<msevwork> najs
<dz0ny> .yt austra i love you more
<jabuk> AUSTRA-  I Love You More Than You Love Yourself (new song) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaWnM6cmB0E
<CrazyLemon> awww
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/UwkjxEH.jpg
<zdobersek> Matthai: to bi blo to http://sprunge.us/SiTM
<zdobersek> am, ne
<zdobersek> brb
<CrazyLemon> its ransomware
<CrazyLemon> don't download it
<CrazyLemon> too late :/
<speed-> :)
<pitastrudl> rip
<speed-> do not trust people on ze internet!
<speed-> all durchfalls! :D
<slax0r> except if their name is 'slax0r'
<zdobbie> slax0r? never heard of her
<pitastrudl> ayy
<speed-> eh she's fine
<speed-> :D
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 3.km  V od VIPAVE @25/01/2017 11:37:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.85+N,+14.01+E
<matjaz> en vprašanje glede dohodnine, če se komu svita
<matjaz> lansko leto sem imel dve zaposlitvi
<matjaz> se pravi samo seštejem oba izpisa firm in vnesem v informativni izračun?
<idioterna> ja
<matjaz> kul, tnx
<idioterna> je pa skor nemogoce da ne bi dobil vracila v takem primeru
<idioterna> razen ce si dobil natanko isti bruto in so ti natancno zracunal, kolk ti pripada
<idioterna> in uposteval otroke in regres in vse ostalo kar vpliva
<idioterna> skratka
<idioterna> nemogoce
<idioterna> obvezno je, da dobis nazaj
<matjaz> se mi zdi ja, ker bi moral pri prvi firmi konkretno zajebat da bi moral kaj vrnit :D
<matjaz> ker ta ki ga mam pred sabo mi je kar všeč :D
<zdobersek> a loh pol ti senkas msevu tist asus board?
<matjaz> bom jest kr sebi šenkal en malo boljši board
<matjaz> https://github.com/joho/7XX-rfc
<jabuk> GitHub - joho/7XX-rfc: An RFC for a new series of HTTP status codes covering developer fouls.
<jabuk> 7XX-rfc - An RFC for a new series of HTTP status codes covering developer fouls.
<matjaz> tole si je treba vse zapomnit
<matjaz> *khm* msevwork *khm*
<speed-> ugh
<speed-> do kdaj treba to dohodnino dat
<speed-> pa te pizdarije?
<speed-> slax0r, kdo ti to dela?
<speed-> jaz bom nekoga nucal :D
<msevwork> lol matjaz a tele kode :D
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> hecne so
<slax0r> speed-: sam
<slax0r> oz
<slax0r> od zene teta
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> dela na davcni
<slax0r> jaz ji samo prinesem papire od place itd
<matjaz> sej v prekmurje ne bo noben hodu terjat, tko da prosto :P
<zdobersek> sam na korosko!
<speed-> 745 - I don't always test my code, but when I do I do it in production
<speed-> tak kak mora bi
<speed-> t
<speed-> ne pa ovi pussy way ko vse sprobajo 100x :D
<speed-> kje je tam adrenalin??
<slax0r> 707 ^^
<speed-> hahah ja
<speed-> 76X - Substance-Affected Developer
<speed-> stari to bi meni celi dan ven metalo :D
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km SZ od PIVKE @25/01/2017 12:09:47  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.7+N,+14.17+E
<metalcamp_> 728 - it was working on friday
<metalcamp_> :)
<metalcamp_> matjaz: nice find
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, a si sprobal tist wifi framework
<metalcamp_> "i don't always re-factor, but when i do i yell 'fire in the hole' "
<metalcamp_> lol
<CrazyLemon> msevwork ne
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/824182024479133698
<jabuk> Elon Musk on Twitter: "Exciting progress on the tunnel front. Plan to start digging in a month or so."
<CrazyLemon> lol
<matjaz> what tunnel?
<matjaz> Mexico?
<metalcamp_> hyperloop?
<matjaz> aaa
<matjaz> to se navezuje na tisti njegov tvit?
<matjaz> kjer govori da ga ceste spravljajo ob živce?
<matjaz> pol je bil resen?!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCWeVmiLF7A
<jabuk> Bert Kreischer Robbed A Train With The Russian Mafia- CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<jabuk> CONAN Highlight: Bert studied abroad in Russia when he was 22 and learned the language the old fashioned way — by joining the mob. More CONAN @ http://teamco...
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če se to navezuje na hyperloop
<CrazyLemon> se pa navezuje na tist tvit o tem da ga zastoji spravljajo ob živce ja :)
<matjaz> ja sej to sm mislu ja
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: na kaj bi se pa Å¡e lahko navezovalo?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ nič..just ordinary tunnels :D
<zdobersek> everybody needs a tunnel in their life
<metalcamp_> for nazi hideout?
<idioterna> http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aOd635R_460s.jpg
<CrazyLemon> no axe?
<idioterna> you're right, someone stole the axe
<speed-> :d
<speed-> mi mamo tudi
<speed-> in case of fire:
<speed-> git commit, git push, leave building :D
<idioterna> speed-: commit bi verjetno se sel skoz, push bo pa ziher conflict
<idioterna> NOW WHAT, I'M BURNING UP HERE
<slax0r> idioterna: -f
<idioterna> sounds like something i'd be authorized to do :)
<slax0r> sounds like something I'd break your fingers for
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> mhm
<slax0r> danes ravno reseval problem
<slax0r> ker je nekdo force pushal
<slax0r> in rewrital history
<idioterna> mislm sej men to dovoljo zato k nikol neb tega naredu
<idioterna> ogh
<idioterna> ugh even
<Limona> zakaj ne mores resolvat?
<idioterna> ne vem na zemanti sm js mel predavanje
<slax0r> dobro da smo se sli na test server se enkrat testirat
<idioterna> Limona: 13:53< speed-> in case of fire:
<slax0r> smo ugotovili da tricetrt stvari manjka
<slax0r> v feature branchu ki so v masterju
<slax0r> in brancha sta bila seveda mergana
<idioterna> to je vedno kul ja
<idioterna> force pushat karkoli
<Limona> heh, zato pa mas automated teste pa asserte
<idioterna> ja, sam in case of fire ne mors pushat
<slax0r> sem porabil pol dneva danes ze
<slax0r> da sem revertal, rebasal
<slax0r> cherry pickal
<idioterna> mislm ni dobr pushat
<slax0r> pa se zdaj 100% ni vse ok
<idioterna> bols je regularly commitat pa pushat
<idioterna> pa pac bezat ce je pozar
<idioterna> pa tisti laptop sabo nest, kaj ti je pa tezko
<CrazyLemon> pa git strežnik !
<slax0r> remember, my desktop case weighs 16kg empty
<slax0r> :P
<idioterna> i don't even have a desktop
<slax0r> pffff
<idioterna> no, tamle je en, ampak to je bl igraca
<slax0r> no ja, saj moj je tut takorekoc igraca :)
<idioterna> btw otrokom sm kupu najboljso igraco ever
<idioterna> vsaj oni tko pravjo
<idioterna> za 18 ojro sm jo dobu
<idioterna> neka stara zaloga al kaj
<metalcamp_> *dramatic suspense*
<Limona> jebala vas angecina
<slax0r> jebala te pomaranca
<slax0r> idioterna: samo case?
<idioterna> slax0r: ne, eno star traktorski slauh
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> za "sankanje"?
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e01T7q8daSk
<jabuk> Panter 16.9/18-34 TR218AL - YouTube
<slax0r> potem se pa "nabavi" par praznih zaklov plasticnih, pa jih napolni z slamo ;)
<Limona> http://amd-dev.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wordpress/media/2012/10/GDC11_DX11inBF3.pdf
<Limona> ce koga zanima
<idioterna> slax0r: cez vikend sem se boardat naucil
<idioterna> tko da sem stopu z obema nogama na vreco od pasje hrane
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/who_dat.png
<tadej> s tem tipom mene linkedin posiljuje
<CrazyLemon> a res? kdo pa je ta tip?
<idioterna> ne poznam.
<tadej> pojma nimam
<tadej> grem na linkedin 1x letno pa se takrat ponesrec :D
<yang> a se hecate ?
<zdobbie> what no
<yang> to je nek tajc
<yang> nek tip s tajske
<zdobersek> http://siol.net/aktualno/naslovna/nemski-desnicarski-skrajnezi-naj-bi-snovali-teroristicno-zdruzbo-10567
<jabuk> Nemški desničarski skrajneži naj bi snovali teroristično združbo - siol.net
<jabuk> Najbolj sveže in aktualne novice iz Slovenije in sveta, intervjuji, kolumne, odlične zgodbe iz sveta športa, avtomobilov in trendov
<idioterna> yang: https://smpake.com/stuff/th/DSC_0163.JPG
<yang> važn, da so lampijončki
<yang> kiddie šampanjc sem si natočil
<yang> je Å¡e ostal od novga leta
<yang> kt tak blazno sladek jabolčno-breskvin sok z mehurčki
<yang> slabga okusa
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa to hotu
<yang> jah za spit je blo
<idioterna> mislm zakaj bi kdorkoli to kupu
<yang> ja za otroke ane
<yang> da lahko nazdravjo s tem
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> moji otroc nazdravjo z vodo iz pipe
<yang> ja tvoji
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> tko k js
<idioterna> zakaj bi jih ucil da mors nazdravljat z necim kar je slabs kot voda?
<yang> ja vi ste Å¡portna familja
<yang> pa itak ne praznujete
<yang> tko da
<idioterna> vsak dan praznujemo
<idioterna> sam nazdravlamo pa res ne
<yang> a se ti ne zdi, da ce odrasli nazdravijo s sampanjcem, da lahko otroci nazdravijo z otroskim sampanjcem
<idioterna> sure, sam sej to ni vprasanje
<idioterna> vprasanje je, zakaj bi odrasli nazdravljal s sampanjcem
<idioterna> ce je slabs kot voda
<yang> ker mogoce s sampanjcem nazdravis samo ob posebnih priloznostih
<yang> vodo pijes pa vsak dan
<idioterna> ne stekam tega
<idioterna> zakaj ne bi pol rajs nazdravu s cim dobrim?
<yang> a si kdaj pomislil, da je tistim ki pijejo sampanjec , morda sampanjec vsec
<idioterna> definitivno
<idioterna> ampak men ni se nikol noben reku da pije sampanjc zato k mu je vsec
<yang> no potem imas odgovor na vprasanje
<idioterna> ampak zato ker se pije sampanjc ob posebnih priloznostih
<idioterna> js pa ne vidm pointa v tem
<idioterna> men so ga enkrat na skrivaj nalil
<idioterna> pa jim je blo potem zal
<idioterna> ker sem jim ga takoj vrnu, pa torta je bla pred mano na mizi.
<idioterna> k je potem ni nihce jedel
<yang> ma ti si poseben primerek
<idioterna> cist mozno
<yang> ne mors vseh ljudi po svojih navadah sodit
<idioterna> sej jih ne
<zdobbie> like Jesus?
<yang> jst tut pijancu ne grem govort kaj mu je treba tok pit, naj pije, ce hoce
<idioterna> js se sam sprasujem o tem, a ma smisel otrokom kupovat otroski sampanjc
<idioterna> oziroma trdim, da nima.
<yang> ja sej
<yang> ti dolocis
<yang> ce pac nimate te navade
<yang> pol res nima smisla da bi kupoval
<yang> tam kjer sem jaz praznoval smo nazdravili s sampanjcem, pol sem pa za otroke otroski sampannjc prinesel, pa so bli vsi navduseni
<yang> ena flasa pa mi je ostala, ker je kolega mel kolektivni dopust od bozica da naslednjega leta, pa se nismo uspel srecat
<yang> je blo za spit, pa zanimal me je kaksen okus je
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/NuNbW1X.gifv
<jabuk> At the shooting range 
<zdobersek> Murica. (but maybe it's not?)
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/ohheyjenna/status/752311504272236544
<jabuk> Jenna Amatulli on Twitter: "Lorelai even gets involved on the Trump hate!!!! Such descriptors! https://t.co/ZeqXki3x0i"
<zdobbie> u a gilmore gurl?
<zdobbie> I think that's a Y
<CrazyLemon> Z
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 8.km  S od RIBNICE @25/01/2017 19:53:56  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.81+N,+14.74+E
<metalcamp> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/16179507_1561533657193340_8016995366604043124_o.png?oh=6520664e22700641a02827e37e6fb26e&oe=59067420
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: mi se gremo pajklat na udbo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie l'po
<zdobbie> pojdej z nami
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naah..bots are boring :)
<zdobbie> sej bos z mano igral!
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> a moram bit na mumbleu?
<zdobbie> pa da
<CrazyLemon> fine..ker kanal
<zdobbie> kjer je idioterna
<CrazyLemon> so.. #ubuntu-si?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie so?
<zdobbie> ja no
<CrazyLemon> a čakaš da se 20 core xeon zboota?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobbie> sploh ga se niso sestavil in odposlal
<zdobbie> vsaj do mene ni prsl obvestilo ...
<CrazyLemon> očitno bodo kr APU poslal
<upd_> small project need in C# or Java... this fucking job
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELD2AwFN9Nc
<jabuk> The Netherlands welcomes Trump in his own words - YouTube
<jabuk> The whole world was watching for the inauguration of the 45th president of the United States: Donald J. Trump. Because we realize it's better for us to get a...
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-26
<napsy> jutro
<speed-> morgen
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> o/
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, a ta find pol ne pošilja podatkov third-partyju?
<msevwork> o tem kakšne sobe maš v bajti :D
<metalcamp_> o, msevwork, sem se že bal, da te danes ne bo :P
<msevwork> lol
<msevwork> metalcamp_, js vam vedno družbo delam :D
<speed-> :D
<speed-> saj pa poglej
<speed-> dokler on ne pride
<speed-> se samo pozdravljamo
<idioterna> mhm, mora on prit da pizdit zacnemo
<msevwork> sj bom poguglal sam sm mislu če lih ve :D
<msevwork> aha zgleda njim pošiljaš data ja
<msevwork> to ni ql
<idioterna> https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/5q69yh/survey_it_workers_worried_about_us_net_neutrality/
<jabuk> Survey: IT workers worried about US net neutrality repeal : sysadmin
<jabuk> reddit: the front page of the internet
<metalcamp_> speed-: res je, zato pa pravim, da sem se že bal, da ga ne bo :)
<jadsf> ko
<CrazyLemon> https://www.zps.si/index.php/osebne-finance-sp-1406526635/osebni-rauni/8280-zavedajte-se-tveganj-pri-nakupu-virtualnih-valut-1-2017
<jabuk> Zavedajte se tveganj pri nakupu virtualnih valut
<jabuk> Zveza potrošnikov Slovenije
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3DE-I9XgAAUrDB.jpg:large
<zdobbie> so it begins
<speed-> woot
<idioterna> pic cesa pa je to?
<idioterna> a so uni star destroyer green laser version zgradil
<msevwork>  ranger je zakon comandline file manager
<Limona> bash pa se boljsi ;)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna meteor
<CrazyLemon> nekje nad indijo
<idioterna> zakaj je pa zelen?
<idioterna> for dramatic effect?
<CrazyLemon> lots of iron? :D
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne vem kasn je iron flame
<Limona> jebala vas anglecina
<idioterna> sori
<idioterna> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://chemistry.about.com/od/firecombustionchemistry/fl/What-Chemical-Turns-Fire-Green.htm
<jabuk> What Chemical Turns Fire Green?
<jabuk> This is a list of 10 chemicals that produce green flames. Learn what chemicals to use and how to make sure the green color isn't ruined by other compounds.
<msevwork> a je Limona v sorodu s CrazyLemonom :D
<msevwork> njegov alterego :D
<Limona> ne poznam
<CrazyLemon> msevwork just lemon wannabe
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> lets make some lemonade then
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: tle nc ne pise green
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: mislm, nc ne pise iron.
<speed-> ALIENS!!!
<msevwork> green lantern
<yang> danasnja stran z odprodajo artiklov pri Anni - http://anni.si/odprodaja/?categories_rewrite=&noredirect=1&orderby=price&orderway=desc&utm_source=MailingList&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Odprodaja+pri+Anni
<speed-> meh nic kaj bi jaz mel..
<speed-> samo potem pa spet nevem kaj bi mel :D
<idioterna> ma js ze vse mam
<speed-> ti si kapitalist! :D
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> through no fault of my own
<idioterna> js nism za kapitalizem, i just have to live in it
<CrazyLemon> https://electrek.co/2017/01/25/elon-musk-tunnel-digging/
<jabuk> Elon Musk says he will ‘seriously’ start digging a tunnel ‘in a month or so’ to address traffic problems in LA | Electrek
<idioterna> je pa res da se mam zlo fino
<speed-> :)
<speed-> verjamem
<idioterna> sam to bi se pomoje mel tut brez kapitalizma no
<speed-> meni je tudi kul
<speed-> samo odselit se morem
<speed-> cimprej
<speed-> ker edino kar me ubija je pot lol
<speed-> zdaj drugi teden ko dobimo novega prekmurca, zacnem iskat nekaj
<speed-> neki shithole :D
<speed-> da nebom sodelavca 'zajebal'
<speed-> da, bi se revez mogel sam vozit :)
<idioterna> a bos v grazu najel
<speed-> ja
<idioterna> dej bos povedal kok je
<idioterna> mogoce bi tut jaz tam kej kupil
<CrazyLemon> vsak da neki dnarja pa kupite kombi pa je !
<speed-> evo to avtodom!
<idioterna> ma avtodom je tricky
<idioterna> k majo hoferji vsi une high rampe
<speed-> hehe
<idioterna> da se cigani ne naparkirajo
<CrazyLemon> hm..pri nas ni tega
<idioterna> ja k ste vsi cigani
<speed-> pa morem se malo manj z prekmurci druzit
<speed-> ce se hocem kdaj nemsko naucit
<idioterna> a da ne bos skos zastrupljen
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> du kannst das auch hier tun
<speed-> sicer ni treba koliko vidim
<speed-> samo malo je vseeno glupo :D
<speed-> saj nekaj jih razumem pocasi
<speed-> dokler se ne zakurblajo na pune
<CrazyLemon> http://anni.si/ohisja-disk-ohisja-napajalniki/napajalnik-za-ohisje-atx-chieftec-400w-psf-400a.html      tale napajalnik je kr good deal
<idioterna> ma jsm lihkar kupu enermaxa za 70 baksov
<speed-> jaz mam pa napajalnikov da se vse jebe :D
<speed-> od minerjev haha
<CrazyLemon> sam meh..80mm fan
<CrazyLemon> idioterna čemu pa ti rabiš napajalnik če nimaš desktopa?!
<idioterna> ja za testirat komponente preden jih predam narocnikom
<idioterna> na cem pa misls da spilam insurgency zdej
<idioterna> k mi gre tok dobr
<idioterna> sej nau dolg trajal
<idioterna> k bom mogu naprej dt
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<slax0r> https://h30686.www3.hp.com/
<slax0r> ce ma kdo HP
<jabuk> HP Notebook Computer Battery Safety Recall and Replacement Program
<jabuk> battery replacement program
<CrazyLemon> sux..moja je 6Axxxx
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda..lih rabim novo baterijo :D
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, nisi mi Å¡e odgovoril
<slax0r> CrazyLemon kako si si dovolil ne odgovorit
<idioterna> https://i.redd.it/ocjkax6z3yby.png
<yang> Dva gasilska kombija sta se ustavila pri Stadionu
<yang> nevem kaj je morda avtomobilska nesreca
<yang> Zdaj pa je se resilec prisel
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0°C @26.01.2017 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64% vzhodnik 1.9 m/s (6.8 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:32:09, Kulminacija: 12:15:33, Sončni zahod: 16:58:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 26min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<metalcamp_> *dramatic suspense*
<CrazyLemon> [08:25:07] <msevwork>: CrazyLemon, a ta find pol ne pošilja podatkov third-partyju?[08:42:42] <msevwork>: aha zgleda njim pošiljaš data ja
<CrazyLemon> očitno si si sam odgovoril or smth :)
<Limona> o cem to
<zdobersek> this channel
<zdobersek> the most bitter channel ever
<CrazyLemon> sour?
<speed-> almost as fun as my work
<speed-> :d
<slax0r> almost
<slax0r> but not quite
<speed-> ne
<speed-> mislim da se bolj zabavamo tu :D
<zdobersek> tutututuTUTUTUTU
<speed-> slax0r mores priti sem
<speed-> da vidis ti to
<speed-> sem upal da dobim neke avstrijske navade
<speed-> zdaj pa vidim da sem samo balkan gor pripelal
<speed-> :D
<Limona> in kak je osterreich
<speed-> boljse kak sem pricakoval tbh
<Limona> sam te majo za holzerja
<Limona> juznjaka?
<speed-> pa nimam tega obcutka
<speed-> pa prevec nas je
<speed-> da bi nam kdo kaj sral :d
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0zAoCE9E58
<jabuk> RAMBO AMADEUS feat. MUSICA VIVA - Bandiera Rossa (Za Tebe - a tribute to KUD Idijoti) - YouTube
<jabuk> Za Tebe - a tribute to KUD Idijoti https://www.facebook.com/ZaTebeKUDIdijoti "Bandiera Rossa" Muzika: Tradicionalna Tekst: Tradicionalna Aranžman: Rambo Amad...
<idioterna> cist hudo
<zdobersek> tribute to your like?
<idioterna> top commenter's username je "plugom protiv robota"
<idioterna> just think about this!
<idioterna> terminator k ga vlecejo voli!
<zdobersek> mogoce je samo terminator, k vozi snezni plug
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/aral/status/824632259114389504
<jabuk> Aral Balkan on Twitter: "Basically, if you’re not a US citizen, stop using US-based services now and start looking for EU-based, decentralised, private alternatives. https://t.co/1pbUsLtFxY"
<msev-> čak 28ga se začne kitajsko novo leto ane
<msev-> pol se zj ne sme naročat ane
<msev-> k roba obtiči tam :D
<CrazyLemon> nič ne obtiči
<CrazyLemon> sam noben je ne bo odposlal ali obdelal naročilo :)
<msev-> tut zle pred tem ni priporočljivo ane
<msev-> :D
<msev-> vprašanje če bo v 1 dnevu kam prišlo
<CrazyLemon> nope..ne bo
<CrazyLemon> sj je super short new year..sam en teden or smth like that :)
<msev-> aja
<msev-> no kul pol
<msev-> sm mislu da je 1 mesec
<msev-> :D
<yang> Nesreča v naselju http://paste.debian.net/plainh/b8094872
<zdobersek> 26.1.2017 14:35
<zdobersek> LJUBLJANA
<zdobersek> Ob 14.36 sta na Vojkovi ulici v Ljubljani trčili vozili.
<zdobersek> humm
<CrazyLemon> aye..someone planned it
<msev-> festivities celebrating the Chinese New Year, which marks the beginning of the Chinese calendar, can last for approximately 15 days
<msev-> a letos bojo manj časa žuriral CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> msev- if you could google that..zakaj nisi potem Å¡e poguglal chinese new year 2017 :)
<msev-> aha official holiday je 8 dni
<msev-> 7 dni*
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e226MZIXJ5E
<jabuk> Joey "CoCo" Diaz Breaks Out the Blue Cheese While Eating Spicy Wings | Hot Ones - YouTube
<jabuk> Joey "Coco" Diaz, the man Joe Rogan calls the funniest comic of all time, brings his F-bomb-heavy swagger—as well as a side of blue cheese—to First We Feast'...
<CrazyLemon> joey is awesome
<yang> Ful je lep vmesnik za energetiko LJ, ne vem kdo jim je to delal
<msev-> a to trollaš :D
<msev-> k zgleda ful grdo
<zdobbie> U WOT M8
<metalcamp> https://www.packtpub.com/packt/offers/free-learning#
<jabuk> Free Learning - Free Technology eBooks | PACKT Books
<jabuk> A new free programming tutorial book every day! Develop new tech skills and knowledge with Packt Publishing’s daily free learning giveaway.
<metalcamp> FREE BOOKS EVERYONE
<metalcamp> msev-: ^
<zdobbie> * every day *
<zdobbie> msevwork: whoa nelly
<zdobbie> 20:19
<msev-> nevem kaj to pomen penetration testing ampak sounds interesting :D
<zdobbie> *wink wink*
<CrazyLemon> its not free če zahteva login!
<metalcamp> zdobbie: lmao
<metalcamp> jah, free račun moraš ustvariti
<metalcamp> small price to pay
<msev-> al pa če storrentiraš
<metalcamp> to se ne spodobi
<CrazyLemon> its free
<CrazyLemon> a je važno na kater način prejmeš free book? :>
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQuviLUQXu4
<jabuk> Insurgency - That Game Nobody Talks About - YouTube
<jabuk> Insurgency is a much overlooked hardcore realistic military shooter that strips out the arcade elements of the HUD for an immersive and realistic infantry ex...
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ4c54rCJ_k
<jabuk> Are those reebok or nike (subtitles) - YouTube
<jabuk> unusual song request from one of the listeners of Dominican radio station and an amazing DJ's guess real name of the song: Corona - Rhythm of the Night
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-27
<idioterna> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/p480x480/16142610_10202830050469201_750771665323229685_n.jpg?oh=9cd1a3eea815928932468efb6d0042d0&oe=58FD719A
<speed-> morgen
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> \o
<msevwork> morgen dečki
<slax0r> jutro
<matjaz> je kdo dobil včeraj tole Python knjigo?
<matjaz> metalcamp?
<zdobbie> potreboval jo je samo en
<matjaz> msev- ane?
<matjaz> dvomim
<msevwork> nope
<msevwork> nism potreboval
<msevwork> kera je pa dons
<msevwork> nope dons tut ne rabm
<msevwork> js rabm kj for dummies
<metalcamp_> matjaz: jp, dobil
<msevwork> zj zna bolš penetrirat
<slax0r> http://www.pctyrant.com/images/dummies.gif
<matjaz> metalcamp_, a pošeraš? jest sem jo falil?
<metalcamp_> matjaz: seveda, zvečer me spomni, če bom slučajno pozabil
<matjaz> metalcamp_, deal!
<msevwork> a mate kšne introductory python ebooke tut :D
<metalcamp_> msevwork: learn python the hard way
<msevwork> jp
<msevwork> sm že slišal za to knjigo :D
<metalcamp_> afaik imajo tudi na codeacademy nek course
<matjaz> to ej the hard way
<matjaz> tega msevwork ne rabi
<metalcamp_> learn python by asking questions on #ubuntu-si
<metalcamp_> :>
<matjaz> to bi pa kamot eno community knjigo spisali
<matjaz> ene 1500 strani
<metalcamp_> in damo na leanpub
<metalcamp_> €€€ garantirani
<matjaz> pa v kategorijo comedy, seveda
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> pol bi bil js slavn
<msevwork> bi mel keynote
<msevwork> "how to bring fun back into coding"
<zdobersek> "Step #1: Join #ubuntu-si"
<zdobersek> "Step #2: Don't you ever dare to read that fucking manual."
<metalcamp_> :D
<metalcamp_> msevwork: to bi lahko zapakiral v talk na webcampu
<zdobersek> "Program stuff, destroy people"
<matjaz> "Program stuff, destroy people. A license to kill."
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16195458_10211504704991270_5273031089621166968_n.jpg?oh=a342cb33e2ec81582b0312cefeced5c6&oe=5910CAB4
<CrazyLemon> like a boss
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -2.7°C @27.01.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% severnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:31:24, Kulminacija: 12:15:55, Sončni zahod: 17:00:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 29min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ffs jabuk spet nisi sporočil o wordpress updateu!
<matjaz> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/ko-mora-policija-ugotoviti-kdo-je-kdo-od-dokumenta-do-manj-prijetnih-metod/413396
<jabuk> Ko mora policija ugotoviti, kdo je kdo - od dokumenta do "manj prijetnih" metod :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Pomembno je, da policist nedvoumno ugotovi identiteto osebe, saj bi se v primeru, če bi površno preveril podatke, hitro lahko zgodilo, da bi bila kaznovana oseba, ki kršitve ni storila, poudarjajo ...
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<pitastrudl> dons blo kr mrzlo na morning teku
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 4.9°C @27.01.2017 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58% jugovzhodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:33:05, Kulminacija: 12:19:01, Sončni zahod: 17:04:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 31min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> mogoče sam zarad vlage
<pitastrudl> hm
<CrazyLemon> zaradi vlage ti ne bo mrzlo..razn če je tista vlaga v obliki snežink :P
<pitastrudl> pa blo je tok mrzlo, da je bil tisti potok zraven bonifike zamrznjen
<jabuk2> URGENT! WordPress 4.7.2 Security Release is available! Read more at  https://wordpress.org/news/2017/01/wordpress-4-7-2-security-release/
<jabuk2> Published: Thu Jan 26 2017 20:34:02 GMT+0100 (CET)
<CrazyLemon> see!
<CrazyLemon> pri meni dela! sam pri dz0nyju ne :P
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nič takega..tist potok/dragonja zravn letališča portorož je prav tako bil prekrit z ledom pa je zunaj bilo vsaj 8° C ko sm se mimo peljal
<pitastrudl> but it was still cold!
<CrazyLemon> so..don't run when its cold?
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3GsFfTXEAAHcO9.jpg:large O M Đ
<CrazyLemon> Đi?
<zdobersek> y'all just jell!
<zdobersek> could've been worse
<zdobersek> could've been using ASP
<msevwork> a ma neovim kšne dost bolše featureje od vima
<msevwork> razn tega da maš terminal notr
<Limona> ja
<Limona> ne blokira ti pri skriptah
<Limona> ni na enem threadu vse skup, pa linearno
<Limona> dost bols iz izkusen
<Limona> je pa malo tecno nastimat nvim pa vse plugine
<Limona> ampak ko mas, je kr fajn
<matjaz> Limona, pa se plugini lahko sito kot za vim uporabljajo?
<matjaz> sito == isti
<matjaz> wtf
<Limona> jaz mam iste plugine
<Limona> od vima
<Limona> na nvimu
<matjaz> kul
<Limona> ne vem napamet kaj mam, mislim da imam autocomplete pa nek breze
<Limona> al kaj je ze
<Limona> bi pa mogli isti delat
<zdobersek> matjaz: nice typo
<zdobersek> a double fuck-up
<matjaz> yes
<matjaz> I need coffee
<speed-> $ git status
<speed-> bash: it: command not found
<speed-> wot the fuck? :D
<zdobersek> git rekt
<Limona> sudo git status
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon i do, like today
<pitastrudl> git gud
<speed-> git je popizdo
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp_> ?
<metalcamp_> speed-: najboljše, da formatiraš vse skupaj
<metalcamp_> msevwork approves
<metalcamp_> in other news
<metalcamp_> https://github.com/komlev/sarcasm
<jabuk> GitHub - komlev/sarcasm: Sarcasm is easy-as-pie, batteries-included, non-opinionated, simple-to-get-started, lightweight, reliable, convenient, dead simple, user friendly, super-sonic, hipercharged, kick-ass javascript library on steroids.
<jabuk> sarcasm - Sarcasm is easy-as-pie, batteries-included, non-opinionated, simple-to-get-started, lightweight, reliable, convenient, dead simple, user friendly, super-sonic, hipercharged, kick-ass javascript library on steroids.
<slax0r> http://www.peachpie.io/
<jabuk> Peachpie – The open-source PHP compiler to .NET
<slax0r> kinda makes your brain synapses stop firing, don't it?
<zdobersek> nope
<zdobersek> I'm calling the police
<Limona> php
<Limona> js
<Limona> kek
<slax0r> kaj pa bi potem ti za web?
<Limona> nisem webster ;)
<slax0r> potem si pa lamester
<slax0r> hue hue hue
<zdobbie> koncno en citron na kanalu, ki se na kej spozna!
<metalcamp_> slax0r: js all the things!
<msevwork> metalcamp_, pri čem ti pol sarcasm pomaga :P
<metalcamp_> msevwork: answering your questions becomes easy-as-pie and simple-to-get-started :>
<slax0r> metalcamp_: bom kar phpjal na server side :P
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bittorrent.live
<jabuk> BitTorrent Live – Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<jabuk> BitTorrent živo lastnosti živo streaming TV mreže brezplačno na Android.
<msevwork> zanimivo
<pitastrudl> hue
<matjaz> uuu, v petkih se gre seveda prej domov
<matjaz> ob*
<matjaz> wat
<CrazyLemon> ni druge matjaz ..še eno glasno tipkovnico boš mogu kupit
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, sej tuki je nimam, to je problem :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz hence..še eno glasno tipkovnico boš mogu kupit
<matjaz> je prva v vrsti na Amazonu
<matjaz> :)
<slax0r> katera?
<slax0r> in se kar strinjam, mam konstantne probleme z tipkovnico v sluzbi
<slax0r> matjaz: ^
<matjaz> v vrsti je pok3r, sam še nisem čist ziher
<slax0r> doma pa je?
<matjaz> ena cheap, magicforce 68
<matjaz> bila je prva, pa je zakon, bo treba nadgradit
<slax0r> cherry switchi?
<matjaz> ne, kailh brown
<matjaz> so pa ful podobni
<slax0r> iscem neko cheap mehanicno za na firmo
<slax0r> sem probal nekaj casa svojo tovorit levo in desno
<slax0r> pa je malenkost neprakticno
<slax0r> nebom pa kupoval se ene dask samo za firmo
<tatie> če se računalnik skoraj takoj ugasne (samo ventilatorji se zavrtijo in ugasne), ko ga prižgem. in če se ventilator v napajalni enoti ne prižge - ali to pomeni da je crknila napajalna? ali je lahko tudi matična?
<gregor3001> ideje?
<slax0r> si probal samo PSU zalaufat?
<slax0r> brez povezane maticne
<slax0r> gregor3001: ^
<gregor3001> ne a bi se potem zalaufal? pozabil sem povedat, da je bilo to na delujočem računalniku, ki se je začel obnašati malo čudno (mreža ni delovala) sem ga izklopil in hotel nazaj vklopiti in zdaj je tam krej je...
<gregor3001> kjer
<slax0r> ja probaj ce se, izklopi napajalnik iz maticne in vse druge periferije
<gregor3001> a samo ta velik vtič dam ven in poksusim prižgati? a ne rabi kontakta ?
<slax0r> pa na kablu ki ima 20 pinov ki se priklopi v maticno
<gregor3001> gumba
<slax0r> na kratko povezi sivi in kateri koli crn kabel
<slax0r> takrat bi se napajalnik moral zagnat
<slax0r> err, zelen kabel
<slax0r> sorry
<slax0r> http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-power-up-an-ATX-Power-Supply-without-a-PC/
<jabuk> How to power up an ATX Power Supply without a PC!
<jabuk> In this instructable i will show you how to power up an ATX Power Supply without a PC. Maybe in some cases you want to test an old CD-Rom Drive or something else. All that you have is a PSU from an old PC an a wire. Here I show you how do to it.
<slax0r> je pa lahko maticna
<slax0r> jaz sem mel kapljico tekocine na maticni in so bili simptopmi cist isti
<slax0r> ventilatori so se obrnili in takoj ustavili
<slax0r> ce sem iztaknil dodatno ATX napajanje so se ventilatorji zagnali, drugo pa ne, ker ni bilo dodatnega napajanja
<gregor3001> potegnil sem ta glavne vtiče vn in dal elektriko pa se ni nič zgodilo.
<slax0r> pa si povezal pine?
<gregor3001> ne :-)  to sem zdaj videl. smao ne upam jaz tega delat. hjah nič moram po ta malega v vrtec, bom kar eno PSU nabavil, če ne bo pa ena "za rezervo"
<gregor3001> samo glede na to da je prej vse ok delalo, jazt sem samo izključil matično in jo vključil in glede na to da se ventilator v PSu sploh ne obrne na matični pa se predvidevam da je vseeeno nekaj narobe s PSU
<slax0r> kaj pa ostale stvari v kibli dajo kak znak zivljenja?
<gregor3001> mislim prej se ni ventilato obrnil
<slax0r> ker potem skoraj definitivno ni psu
<gregor3001> ne samo ventilatorji se nahitro orbnejo in vse ugasne
<gregor3001> ne pride niti do piska od matične
<slax0r> dvomim da je napajalnik
<gregor3001> zakaj?
<slax0r> ce povezes zelen(je edini kabel v 20pinskem konektorju) in kateri kol drug crn kabel na istem konektorju se bo 100% zagnal :)
<slax0r> ponavadi ko je napajalnik potem od njega ni cisto nic
<gregor3001> saj ni nič. dvkrat trikrat ventilator obrne in to je to. če ne drugega bi pričakoval da vsaj zunanji oz. 2x ventilator na ohišju dela. p ane
<slax0r> ja, ampak ko je napajalnik sel po gobe ne obrne ventilatorjevn iti 1x
<gregor3001> potem moram pa tako novo ploščo š enabavit in vse drugo kar sodi zraven. to j 12 ali 13 let stara mašina. napajalnik je original, matično sem pa menjal 2009 ali nekaj takega
<gregor3001> "original" = 13 let star
<slax0r> a to mas muzej? ;)
<pitastrudl> slax0r imas tudi magicforce z cherry switchi
<slax0r> pitastrudl: dask
<pitastrudl> dask?
<pitastrudl> aja das keyboard
<pitastrudl> sam te so drage
<pitastrudl> rip €€€
<matjaz> jest ne prenesem ogromnih tipkovnic
<matjaz> tko da TKL je maksimum
<pitastrudl> membrana4lyfe
<pitastrudl> ;(
<pitastrudl> gledu sm ta rapidtk al kera ze
<pitastrudl> ja cm storm quick fire tk
<slax0r> matjaz: dask series s majo tudi te majhne
<matjaz> te so kr kul ja, za ceno ne vem če dobiš boljšo
<slax0r> err
<slax0r> serries 4
<slax0r> sorry
<matjaz> slax0r, vem ja
<pitastrudl> just get hkb
<slax0r> jaz pa moram met pred seboj celotno tipkovnico
<slax0r> pa ceprav numericnega dela skoraj nikoli ne uporabljam
<slax0r> za kak push to talk mogoce ^^
<slax0r> so se na numpadu tipke cist nove, se malo hrapave, na glavnem delu se ze svetijo
<pitastrudl> ja ta numericni del je res bv, mogoce bi prav prsu sam ce bi velik cifer notri tipkal
<slax0r> aja, pa seveda, brez graviranja \o/
<pitastrudl> kaj pa tiste ko so na polovic razpovljene
<pitastrudl> :D
<matjaz> ergodox
<slax0r> oh god no
<matjaz> tolk daleč še nisem :D
<pitastrudl> baje zelo ergonomicne
<slax0r> ne morem
<pitastrudl> hahahaha
<pitastrudl> al pa enaka fora, sam da so pokonci
<matjaz> poglej si dactyl
<pitastrudl> imas roke potem pravoktono na mizo
<matjaz> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/adereth/dactyl-cave/master/resources/glamourshot.png
<pitastrudl> harmonika style
<pitastrudl> well someone got drunk
<matjaz> folk zdej ful kupuje te magicforce pa anne pro
<matjaz> ker so jebeno poceni
<pitastrudl> punca ma zdej magicforce tudi
<pitastrudl> cherry brown
<pitastrudl> je kr lepa
<matjaz> men je kul
<pitastrudl> js si bi ta črno kupu
<matjaz> za vstop v svet MK je čist kul
<pitastrudl> sam nevem kako bi se navadu na enter key
<slax0r> y?
<matjaz> pitastrudl, sam kar sem vidu, so črne samo z modrimi in črnimi switchi
<slax0r> us layout?
<pitastrudl> ja, ima us layout afaik
<matjaz> jest mam UK
<pitastrudl> ta majhen enter
<slax0r> js mam eu/uk
<matjaz> UK ANSI
<matjaz> ISO jih ni
<metalcamp_> matjaz: kje se pa splača kupiti mk? amazon ali je kaka specializirana trgovina z nekimi normalnimi cenami?
<matjaz> metalcamp_, štacun je ogromno, pol pa odvisno za katero tipkovnico se odločiš
<matjaz> pa kolk so redke :)
<Limona> back to machine learning
<metalcamp_> mja, decembra sem nazadnje bral na redditu...
<metalcamp_> preveč izbire :/
<matjaz> https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki/recommendedsellers
<jabuk> recommendedsellers - MechanicalKeyboards
<jabuk> reddit: the front page of the internet
<CrazyLemon> gregor3001 včeraj je bila akcija napajalnikov
<pitastrudl> mogoče tudi mindfactory?
<CrazyLemon> http://anni.si/ohisja-disk-ohisja-napajalniki/napajalnik-za-ohisje-atx-chieftec-400w-psf-400a.html
<CrazyLemon> gregor3001 ^
<jabuk> Anni
<CrazyLemon> meh..ni več na voljo
<CrazyLemon> gregor3001 http://anni.si/ohisja-disk-ohisja-napajalniki/napajalnik-380w-lc-power-lc380m-v22.html still a good deal za starejši računalnik :)
<CrazyLemon> also http://anni.si/ohisja-disk-ohisja-napajalniki/napajalnik-420w-lc-power-lc420h-12-v13.html
<CrazyLemon> 12cm fan
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/Nh902aV.gifv
<jabuk> No means No Windows 10!!
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<idioterna> kr legit
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/Tuedmnet/videos/305755106485927/ lmao
<jabuk> Prijavi se v Facebook | Facebook
<jabuk> Prijavi se v Facebook, da se začneš povezovati in deliti s prijatelji, družino in prijatelji, ki jih poznaš.
<gregor3001> zgleda da je bil napajalnik ... zamenjal in stvar deluje. edino ne vem ali sem prav povezal in pa zadnji ventilator na ohišju se ni zagnal. potem sem ga rahlo porinil in se je začel vrteti kot bi se moral že v začetku. čudno... mogoče ima prah noter?
<gregor3001> vzel sem enega bronze 80 550 W v comshopu. predvidevam da mi lahkomatična v kratkem crkne pa bom kaj močejšega dal noter.
<CrazyLemon> močnejšega? čemu za vraga? :)
<CrazyLemon> a imaš 200W grafično? :D
<CrazyLemon> pa 150w cpu? :D
<gregor3001> mogoče bom imel kasneje. kdo ve. zaenkrat pač ni denarja
<gregor3001> no za PSu je Å¡e blo
<CrazyLemon> kaj za en napajalnik pa si to kupu?
<gregor3001> saj prej je bilo 550 noter, ker sem nameraval nadgraditi PCU ampak potem ko sem imel denar pa niso več noter pasali. mislim da vse skupaj vleče ene 150-200W
<gregor3001> LC power
<gregor3001> nič posebnega
<CrazyLemon> http://anni.si/ohisja-disk-ohisja-napajalniki/napajalnik-420w-lc-power-lc420h-12-v13.html
<jabuk> Napajalnik 420W LC-Power LC420H-12 V1.3 - Anni
<CrazyLemon> tole bi lahko kupu pa bi bilo več kot dovolj :)
<gregor3001> hja.... saj mislim da so gameli. sem šel v comshop. vem da niso pretirano poceni, samo soedini tu blizu, pa da lahko mali zdaj igra. čez teden ne sme iger, potem pa čaka na vikend in po mojem bi bil slabe volje če bi čakal na anni.
<gregor3001> res pa je da bi morda lahko kupil navadnega samo sem prej enkrat imel slabo izkušnjo
<gregor3001> saj zdaj vidim d amanjka priključek za disketnik, čeprav piše da ga ima...
<matjaz> metalcamp: knjiga :)
<likilix> Kateri program priporočate za task management?
<likilix> V osnovi rabim to-do,  ampak malo bolj sofisticirano
<skyx> trello ce rabis samo to-do
<skyx> ali pa google-keep :)
<pitastrudl> wunderlist je fajn
<pitastrudl> uporablja mogoče kdo qpdfview, mi ne dela zoom
<pitastrudl> panika
<matjaz> nope
<pitastrudl> je kr fajn
<matjaz> zathura here
<pitastrudl> vsec mi je ker ma tab-e
<pitastrudl> sem prej foxit reader uporablu sam je biu slow af
<pitastrudl> ma zathura tabbed?
<matjaz> zathura je u ibr hitra
<matjaz> tudi
<yang> pitastrudl: "evince" id your friend
<yang> is
<pitastrudl> kek
<pitastrudl> in pol mas 10 oken odprtih posebi
<pitastrudl> noty
<pitastrudl> i want dem tabs
<likilix> Trello je meh
<pitastrudl> kaj programi Å¡e kje drugje po defualtu shranjujejo konfiguracijske fajle razen v .config
<pitastrudl> bi pobrisal kar se da mozno, da frisno dam gor
<matjaz> pitastrudl, če jih, fuck 'em!
<idioterna> ne pa ne trello je awesome
<idioterna> sploh zdej k jih je atlantis kupu :)
<pitastrudl> lol
<matjaz> Trello je Atlassian kupu, tko da kmal ne bo več awesome
<matjaz> :)
<idioterna> ja hotu sm implicirat da it's supposed to sink :)
<matjaz> Jira </3
<pitastrudl> evo, reinštaliral
<pitastrudl> it works!
<pitastrudl> sam Å¡e cfgje sm mogu pobrisat
 * pitastrudl pats himself on the back
<matjaz> then it was your fuckup in the first place!
<pitastrudl> nop
<pitastrudl> i just did the apt-get thingy
<pitastrudl> my hands are clean
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: tud drugje kamot shranjujejo
<zdobbie> rm -rf dat-root-doir za ziher
<matjaz> "In addition, after a long testing period, effective inmediately wait times are REVOKED for ever for all users!"
<matjaz> @TL.org
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl chrome? :>
<pitastrudl> zdobbie:  but where
<pitastrudl> ayyy
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  why does it matter
<CrazyLemon> matjaz what wait times?
<CrazyLemon> i didnt experience no such thing
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, tista zadeva, če si nov user, pa ne moreš takoj dol vlečt torrenta
<matjaz> k ma recimo 4 ure wait time
<matjaz> tega včasih ni blo, pa so poj uvedli
<CrazyLemon> Join Date	Monday 8th May 2006
<CrazyLemon> :$
<matjaz> zdej bojo pa skenslal k se folk prtožuje
<matjaz> na začetku je zajeban, ker morš cross-seedat
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> torrentleech je itak fail če nimaš seedboxa
<pitastrudl> sem gor crossesdal pa komi kej dubu
<pitastrudl> pa itak nimajo kar drugi imajo
<matjaz> ja, ker se hitro swarmi zgubijo
<pitastrudl> razen če maš gigabitno linijo ki jo hoces uporablat za downloadanje
<matjaz> jest sm na začetku čist dobro živu z 10/10 pa RSS downloadanjem
<CrazyLemon>  Buffer: 160.33 GB
<CrazyLemon> i'm good :)
<matjaz> Buffer: 30.56 TB
<matjaz> me too :)
<CrazyLemon> pfft!
<CrazyLemon> Ratio:1.081  2.08 TB  1.92 TB   ?
<matjaz> Ratio:4 40.74 TB 10.18 TB Buffer: 30.56 TB
<matjaz> I win! \o/
<jabuk> http://jeffatom.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/winston-churchill-says-we-deserve-victory.jpg
<pitastrudl> to na TL?
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<matjaz> affirmative
<pitastrudl> notbad
<pitastrudl> js večina vlečem iz IPT
<pitastrudl> sej več ne rabim
<CrazyLemon> ipt?
<pitastrudl> iptorrents
<pitastrudl> generalni tracker
<pitastrudl> easy za maintainat
 * CrazyLemon ni general
 * pitastrudl holds CrazyLemon down and repeatedly smacks them with a rainbow trout.
<CrazyLemon> oh..a mirc user
<pitastrudl> ja, v wine laufam
<pitastrudl> na ubuntuju
<pitastrudl> :D
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> 2.0?
<pitastrudl> ne
<pitastrudl> drugače sem skopiral to linijo iz nekje
<pitastrudl> nimam se 2.0, ni v repotih Å¡e
<pitastrudl> last i checked
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osWS7q4TLMI
<jabuk> Trump Is STILL Calling Obama- CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<jabuk> President Trump has assumed control of the drones, and is using them to watch Barack Obama golf. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the offi...
<pitastrudl> fml, ta qpdfview pa melje tri leta
<pitastrudl> sam kaj ko ma pdf 1000 strani
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> matjaz, pravis da je zathura hiter?
<matjaz> pitastrudl, yup, predstavli si jo kot vim za PDFje
<matjaz> :D
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> woah, nisi se hecu ko si reku ko je kot vim za pdfje
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> so..you have trouble exiting?
<pitastrudl> what year is this
<matjaz> told ya!
<CrazyLemon> 20:17
<matjaz> oh the timing
<CrazyLemon> ikr
<pitastrudl> nice timing
<pitastrudl> Å¡ele zdaj sem pokaperal
<CrazyLemon> it only took you 42min
<pitastrudl> ayy
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: halp
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: halp even
<CrazyLemon> ?
 * CrazyLemon pokes zdobbie with a sharp stick
<zdobbie> not halping
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie there
<CrazyLemon> happy?
<pitastrudl> zdobbie: y u need halp
<CrazyLemon> coz he's helpless
<idioterna> pitastrudl: prit pomagat
<pitastrudl> i cannot
<pitastrudl> nisem v kopru
<idioterna> ok
<pitastrudl> pa ta laptop tut ni dovolj sposoben :(
<pitastrudl> druga generacija i5 :D
<pitastrudl> i5-2420M
<pitastrudl> rocket leauge lahko Å¡e nekako poganjam
<pitastrudl> mislim sej bi tudi probal insurgency sam raje ne igram na low fps
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> you are such a high class lady
<CrazyLemon> aren't you :>
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> i like my fps like my OS
<pitastrudl> stable
<pitastrudl> nimamo vsi dedicated GPUjev kot ti ane!
<pitastrudl> Integrated4life <3
<CrazyLemon> stupid apt
<CrazyLemon> v ozadju refreshal skladisca pol pa me insurgent ustrelu
<Limona> packman
<Limona> ftw
<CrazyLemon> i only play FPS
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-28
<krt57> .Vreme hrastnik
<jabuk> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): -9.1°C @28.01.2017 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91% severnik
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:28:16, Kulminacija: 12:13:49, Sončni zahod: 16:59:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 31min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> http://sendvid.com/9yyvuk9w
<jabuk> Robot - Sendvid
<jabuk> Upload and share videos instantly. It's free and simple. No signup required.
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 4.9°C @28.01.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% jugovzhodnik 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:32:03, Kulminacija: 12:19:14, Sončni zahod: 17:06:25
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 34min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<metalcamp> dan!
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/825205236956483585
<jabuk> Elon Musk on Twitter: "And we start digging the tunnel tonight https://t.co/UYSIU0qg34"
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: see? hyperloop :)
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp ne vem če je to kaj povezano.. ker je tekmovanje v teku pa je dodal "and we start this other thing i mentioned"..but we'll see :)
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/825048948515549184
<jabuk> Elon Musk on Twitter: "Hyperloop pod race happening this weekend at SpaceX HQ (near LAX). We built a ~mile long vacuum tube on our campus big enough to fit people."
<metalcamp> bomo videli :)
<metalcamp> danes je na packt pub zastonj knjiga devops automation
<msev-> a to je zame kj :D
<msev-> kaj so to sploh devops :D
<CrazyLemon> devs that have op
<metalcamp> msev-: just another buzzword in it :>
<metalcamp> na wikipediji je dokaj obsežna razlaga
<msev-> aha sj se mi je zdel
<msev-> :D
<msev-> to pol ni zame
<msev-> same take knjige za profesionalce so
<msev-> nč za noobe
<metalcamp> msev-: to je samo izgovor :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/skvoterji-prazno-londonsko-vilo-ruskega-oligarha-odprli-za-brezdomce/413621
<jabuk> Skvoterji prazno londonsko vilo ruskega oligarha odprli za brezdomce :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Anarhistični skvoterji so zasedli prazno vilo v središču Londona, vredno 17,6 milijona evrov, ki je v lasti ruskega oligarha Andreja Gončarenka, v njej pa je zatočišče našlo že 25 brezdomcev.
<CrazyLemon> ANAL
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0°C @28.01.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% vzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:30:05, Kulminacija: 12:15:58, Sončni zahod: 17:01:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 31min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme kozina
<jabuk> ARSO: Tatre (748.8m): 1°C @28.01.2017 11:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:31:23, Kulminacija: 12:18:24, Sončni zahod: 17:05:25
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 34min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..chrome 56 sedaj prikaže črno ozadje in slike centrira
<msev-> aja
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/28/google-reacts-to-trump-immigration-order/
<jabuk> Google reacts to Trump immigration order by recalling staffEngadgetEngadgetsavesharesavesharesavesharesavesharesavesharesaveshareear iconeye icontext file
<jabuk> The President's latest executive order could spell bad news for the tech industry that's known for hiring overseas talents under a working visa. In fact, Google...
<metalcamp> https://cmdchallenge.com
<jabuk> Commandline Challenge
<metalcamp> bash as a service!
<msev-> pismo indentation error sm dobu pr pythonu
<CrazyLemon> pismo..how is that possible with your pristine coding style
<zdobbie>   what
<zdobbie>     but how
<msev-> ne znam
<CrazyLemon> identation error
<msev->     popravt
<CrazyLemon> ^another one
<msev-> a vam loh pokažem kodo pa da pogledate :D
<speed-> nope
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pogledate = popravite, right? :D
<CrazyLemon> of course
<msev-> ja sj, sam indent
<msev-> :D
<speed-> sicer jaz se tudi morem pohvalit
<speed-> vceraj mi tak tecno bilo v sluzbi
<CrazyLemon> or outdent!
<speed-> da sem en projekt porihtal VSE
<speed-> unused zadeve vse je kot mora bit
<speed-> :)
<msev-> že vem kaj je
<msev-> a je možn da je zato ker sm tab uporabu za indent
<msev-> drugje je pa uporabljen presledek
<CrazyLemon> v atomu to ni problem :p
<msev-> nope ni blo to
<msev-> tale sunskill mam čist že pripravljen
<msev-> sam to me še mot (no razn če bom še kšn error odkril during the way)
<CrazyLemon> msev- zakaj tega nimaš na githubu?!
<msev-> zato k dam pol k stestiram k že dela
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sj unga spacelaunch mam na githubu
<msev-> lahko starraš
<msev-> :D
<msev-> djte si postavt mycrofta no, ful je fajn
<CrazyLemon> naah..ne dela tko kot mora :>
<msev-> loh ga boste z ircam povezal
<speed-> to vprasaj slax0rja
<speed-> kak je njegovo mnenje
<speed-> o gitu :p
<speed-> kdaj in kako se commita! :D
<zdobbie> git ist gut
<msev-> ja sj vmes že kao
<msev-> sam me je sram
<msev-> k sm preveč noob
<msev-> nočm noob stvari kazat gor :D
<msev-> https://github.com/marksev1/Mycroft-SpaceLaunch-Skill/blob/master/SpaceLaunch/__init__.py kle je spacelaunch skill
<Limona_> lol python
<Limona_> bleh
<CrazyLemon> yea msev- ..python is bleh
<CrazyLemon> vsaj C# bi lahk uporabu instead
<idioterna> Limona_: a se gres tepst
<Limona_> grem :)
<idioterna> no, stopva vn!
<Limona_> ajd
<msev-> Dvoboj limon
<pitastrudl> sej idioterna ni limona
<zdobbie> extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof
<msev-> oops i missread
<zdobbie> ... ubistvu ne vec
<Limona_> jebala vas anglescina
<zdobbie> so what!
<zdobbie> !! so what !!
<msev-> ja -s pomoje a kaj
<msev-> a da PR naredim k nekem repoju ga morm clonat? pa pol prestavm notr my stuff v to in potem PR nardim nekak?
<msev-> a morm forkat tist repo?
<idioterna> doro sn ga namahal
<idioterna> k je python dissal!
<idioterna> se ta zmesanga morm
<msev-> bravo idioterna
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/CyberGoGiver/status/825000352244183043
<jabuk> Nicola Whiting on Twitter: "Harwell Dekatron 1947 computer booting up.#BletchleyPark is awesome (Faster than my last windows update 😂) https://t.co/4G8WEW1PIQ"
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-29
<krt57> .Vreme hrastnik
<jabuk> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): -7°C @29.01.2017 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93% jugovzhodnik 0.4 m/s (1.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:27:10, Kulminacija: 12:14:00, Sončni zahod: 17:00:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 33min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .yt smoke & retribution
<jabuk> Flume - Smoke & Retribution feat. Vince Staples & Kučka https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fAzM5cI5FM
<CrazyLemon> http://www.thelocal.at/20170128/hotel-ransomed-by-hackers-as-guests-locked-in-rooms
<jabuk> Hotel ransomed by hackers as guests locked in rooms - The Local
<jabuk> One of Europe's top hotels has admitted they had to pay thousands in Bitcoin ransom to cybercriminals who managed to hack their electronic key system, locking hundreds of guests in or out of their rooms until the money was paid.
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/digisvet/novice/huda-napaka-profesorjev-studenta-skoraj-umrla-434450
<jabuk> Huda napaka profesorjev, Å¡tudenta skoraj umrla - siol.net
<jabuk> Na britanski univerzi Northumbria so opravljali znanstveno raziskavo vpliva kofeina na vzdržljivost pri športu. Dvema študentoma, ki sta se jav...
<speed-> lol @CrazyLemon
<speed-> za ransom :D
<CrazyLemon> speed- a si vidu fix? :D
<CrazyLemon> prebral*
<CrazyLemon> The Seehotel Jaegerwirt, which has existed for 111 years, also has another, innovative, trick in store to keep the hackers out for good.
<CrazyLemon>  "We are planning at the next room refurbishment for old-fashioned door locks with real keys. Just like 111 years ago at the time of our great-grandfathers."
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed-> real keys
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ja dober hot fix :)
<CrazyLemon> ni quick fix...but it will do :D
<speed-> on the side note
<speed-> ste vidli vceraj
<speed-> hrvate :p
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<idioterna> https://plus.google.com/+YonatanZunger/posts/T72eVRRHv39
<idioterna> to smo vidl
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<speed-> meh! :D
<speed-> ka je zdaj to, vse bilo vceraj pijano, nihce noce na kavo :D
<idioterna> pijano?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna tl;dr version pls?
<idioterna> js nism nc pil, ever
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlBIa8z_Mts
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: "trump je nesposobn fasist" je tldr
<CrazyLemon> idioterna is that better or worse than "trump je sposoben fasist"
<CrazyLemon> ?
<idioterna> better
<CrazyLemon> k
<CrazyLemon> so look at the bright side!
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-38786660
<jabuk> Trump executive order: US judge temporarily halts deportations - BBC NewsBBC News
<jabuk> The temporary ruling is estimated to affect between 100 and 200 people detained at airports or in transit.
<zdobbie> *halts deportations*
<zdobbie> ne zavracajo jih po tem, ko pristanejo v USA
<zdobbie> jih pa tud ne spuscajo na prostost
<zdobbie> airlines se pa vedno ne spuscajo na letala beguncev ** ali ljudi iz teh drzav, ki dejansko imajo green card **
<CrazyLemon> http://www.wsj.com/articles/one-google-employee-on-trump-order-its-turned-my-life-upside-down-1485665039
<jabuk> One Google Employee on Trump Order: ‘It’s Turned My Life Upside Down’ - WSJ
<jabuk> Sanaz Ahari, who was born in Iran but holds a green card, doesn’t know when she will next see her parents in Vancouver after President Donald Trump’s executive order banning people from seven Muslim-majority nations from entering the U.S.
<CrazyLemon> .time california
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v California, USA je 02:48
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/ACLU/status/825534645924220928
<jabuk> ACLU National on Twitter: "Signed judge's order. No refugees are going to be immediately deported https://t.co/sbfaG7DBt0"
<idioterna> https://medium.com/@yonatanzunger/what-things-going-wrong-can-look-like-400f84a0cc3a#.98x97booi
<jabuk> What “Things Going Wrong” Can Look Like – Yonatan Zunger – Medium
<jabuk> On a recent post I made about how President Trump marked Holocaust Remembrance Day, one of my readers asked a good, but hard, question: Why did this regime single out some particular groups (e.g.…
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKcAYMb5uk4
<jabuk> The Horror (Marlon Brando) - YouTube
<jabuk> Clip From Apocalypse Now
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 20.km SV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @29/01/2017 12:34:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.43+N,+13.27+E
<anviii> zivijo, ve kdo xmodmap keysym za š, Š, č, Č, ž, Ž?
<idioterna> na pamet ne
<idioterna> k zmer napisem setxkbmap us
<anviii> ok
<anviii> če kdo želi vedeti, sem odkrila da je scaron/Scaron, ccaron/Ccaron, zcaron/Zcaron
<CrazyLemon> .time california
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v California, USA je 05:37
<zdobbie> watcha waitin for
<CrazyLemon> hyperloop competition
<tadej> .time tokyo
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v Tokyo, Japan je 22:39
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 5.3°C @29.01.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% zahodnik 2.9 m/s (10.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:30:59, Kulminacija: 12:19:25, Sončni zahod: 17:07:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 36min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -4°C @29.01.2017 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86% severovzhodnik 1.2 m/s (4.3 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:28:59, Kulminacija: 12:16:10, Sončni zahod: 17:03:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 34min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> kot vedno, 10 stopinj razlike
<pitastrudl> skoraj
<CrazyLemon> .vreme hamburg
<jabuk> hamburg: Podatka o vremenu ni ... ker Yahoo sucks
<CrazyLemon> .vreme hamburg, germany
<jabuk> hamburg, germany: Podatka o vremenu ni ... ker Yahoo sucks
<CrazyLemon> yahoo sucks
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> včasih je delal
<pitastrudl> .vreme HH,de
<jabuk> HH,de: Podatka o vremenu ni ... ker Yahoo sucks
<pitastrudl> .vreme hamburg,de
<jabuk> hamburg,de: Podatka o vremenu ni ... ker Yahoo sucks
<pitastrudl> .vreme hamburg,ger
<jabuk> hamburg,ger: Podatka o vremenu ni ... ker Yahoo sucks
<CrazyLemon> https://soundcloud.com/bloomberg-business/inside-a-multinational-cyber-weapons-deal-that-went-bust
<jabuk> Inside a Multinational Cyber Weapons Deal That Went Bust by Bloomberg | Bloomberg| Free Listening on SoundCloud
<jabuk> Stream Inside a Multinational Cyber Weapons Deal That Went Bust by Bloomberg from desktop or your mobile device
<pitastrudl> .vreme damtőr
<jabuk> damtőr: 37.78°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-1273087/
<pitastrudl> lmao
<pitastrudl> .vreme dammtor
<jabuk> dammtor: Podatka o vremenu ni ...
<pitastrudl> lol, drugi error msg
<pitastrudl> jabuk is evolving
<CrazyLemon> ker ne najde kraja dammtor
<CrazyLemon> tisto zgoraj najde kraj ampak yahoo ne vrne rezultata
<pitastrudl> a tako, zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> tist SC link is click worthy :)
<yang> http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/british-columbia/shimmers-criminal-chip-card-reader-fraud-1.3953438
<jabuk> Move over skimmers, 'shimmers' are the newest tool for stealing credit card info - British Columbia - CBC News
<jabuk> Consumers and retailers be on guard: there's a new and more devious way for fraudsters to steal your credit and debit card information.
<pitastrudl> rip
<zdobbie> .yt do you like bisgetti
<jabuk> WHAT WE DO IN THE SHADOWS - clip 6: The bisgetti and cobra trick https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6TggqanpFI
<dz0ny> fun times in ubuntu-linuy land
<dz0ny> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1655842
<jabuk> Bug #1655842 ""Out of memory” errors after upgrade to 4.4.0-59” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu
<jabuk> I recently replaced some Xenial servers, and started experiencing "Out of memory" problems with the default kernel.
<jabuk> We bake Amazon AMIs based on an official Ubuntu-provided image (ami-e6b58e85, in ap-southeast-2, from https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/).  Previous versions of our AMI included "4.4.0-57-generic", but the latest version picked up "4.4.0-59-generic" as part of a "dist-upgrade".
<jabuk> Instances booted using the new AMI have been using more memory, and experiencing OOM issue...
<CrazyLemon> old
<matjaz> there are always fun times in linux land!
<yang> V trgovini prodajajo neko "Colo" 2 litra, cenejsa je k voda, ampak je tudi zanic
<idioterna> a drazje k voda pa niso zanic?
<speed-> :D
<speed-> jebes colo
<speed-> to samo ko pijes slabo rdecko da si bambus delas :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če bi namest 'rdečke' uporabljali izraz 'vino'..rdečka sounds..eww :D
<idioterna> menstrual blood?
<speed-> wot
<idioterna> sam spekuliram
<speed-> a ni rdecka po slovensko
<speed-> ali ka vi pravite
<CrazyLemon> .sskj rdečka
<jabuk>      rdéčka  -e ž (ẹ̑) 1. rdečkasto rjava žival, navadno krava: rdečka muka / krava rdečka // rdeča mravlja: rdečke so ga opikale; gnezdo rdečk 2. mn. nalezljiva bolezen z rdečkastimi izpuščaji na koži, ki se pojavlja zlasti pri otrocih: zboleti za rdečkami ● ekspr. obirati rdečke rdeče češnje; ekspr. ogovoril je rdečko v beli obleki rdečelasko ♪
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed-> ok zgleda da ne
<speed-> :D
<speed-> cudni ste vi z napacne strani mure!
<idioterna> to pa lahko potrdim
<msev-> sup dudes
<msev-> Katschberg je kul :D
<Limona> programira se
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 8.km SV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @29/01/2017 19:49:54  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.33+N,+13.2+E
<speed-> kaj se v nedeljo zvecer programira
<speed-> to je slaba kvaliteta!
<speed-> :D
<Limona> hehe
<Limona> treba brusit cekane
<CrazyLemon> how thoughtful of you
<skyx> hehe vidm da nisem edini ki to dela v nedeljo zvecer :D
<CrazyLemon> .time california
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v California, USA je 12:07
<CrazyLemon> meh
<idioterna> https://scontent.flju1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16195879_1761116117536923_3489495246469648638_n.jpg?oh=bb701be27fa3f4be3d3a0f2c9c20d400&oe=5906B3FD
<yang> heh
<yang> dobra
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a tortv kej uporabljaš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne
<dz0ny> k :)
<CrazyLemon> a tortv je una neka tvoja zadeva ali nekaj xy?
<CrazyLemon> aja..public logging
<CrazyLemon> "tvoja"
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/dyne/TorTV
<jabuk> GitHub - dyne/TorTV: Build of Tor maintained to run on TV devices and set-top boxes
<jabuk> TorTV - Build of Tor maintained to run on TV devices and set-top boxes
<CrazyLemon> nope..not using that
<dz0ny> nope una privat :D
<dz0ny> rarbg sem dodal
<dz0ny> carry on
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny rename your project
<CrazyLemon> s/your/"your"/
<dz0ny> crazyTV
<dz0ny> ?
<CrazyLemon> freeTV? :>
<dz0ny> aja ti bi rd se bolj common name
<CrazyLemon> of course
<CrazyLemon> for us..common folks
<CrazyLemon> This project does not have a README yet
<CrazyLemon> no builds either
<CrazyLemon> bl slabo podpiraš tale tvoj project :D
<CrazyLemon> pa logo mi zgleda kot da je od the vergea :D
<CrazyLemon> nič..ln
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-22
<napsy> lol
<napsy> kere fore na slotech
<napsy> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t716194#crta
<jabuk> Razne stvari, ki bi jih radi RAZUMELI @ Slo-Tech
<napsy> surreal
<idioterna> blagor teb k to sele zdele beres
<idioterna> ves kok je sele pobrisanga
<napsy> pri tem kuall ne ves al trolla al je mickan poseben
<idioterna> why not both
<napsy> diversity ftw
<zdobbie> "Se mi zdi da bi bilo tole bolj za stackexchange."
<napsy> " Jaz skoraj vsakodnevno dobivam vprašanja, ki bi jih rad razumel pa jih ne morem."
<napsy> ^ we understand
<napsy> lol ta thread je zakladnica
<zdobbie> "Baje se prsi večajo do starosti 18 let, torej pri 18 letih so največje in takrat je najbrž tudi najbolje za vse vpletene če ženska zanosi."
<napsy> sj leta je se nekak zadev sam korelacijo ni
<idioterna> ne vem ce je zadel leta
<idioterna> najbols za vse vpletene ce zenska zanosi pri 18 je sele od 20. stoletja naprej
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, poskusi dat ime priimek brez Å¡umnikov
<matjaz> pri meni je vedno brez
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<idioterna> o
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ka pa vem mislm da niti ne...men je vseen za to funkcijo...
<slax0r> o sasa84 si pa zgodna :)
<slax0r> idioterna: kako je v penziji? :)
<idioterna> ma nism vec v penziji
<idioterna> sm podpisu resno pogodbo z enimi
<slax0r> opa
<slax0r> sem povprasal malo kako je z tisto situacijo okorog SPja in baje bi naj izdajal racune na eno drugo firmo
<slax0r> in da baje naj ne bi bilo nic spornega, ampak bomo videli
<CrazyLemon> matjaz poskusil..ne deva :)
<sasa84> slax0r, pa jaz vstajam okrog 7h :)
<slax0r> sasa84: get on my level
<slax0r> ob 5ih me mulc vrze iz postelje
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> slax0r, pač...ob 7h vstajam, če nimam nič :D
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 4.km  J od BREŽIC @22/01/2018 11:15:57  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.87+N,+15.6+E
<CrazyLemon> https://hexus.net/ce/news/mobile-phones/114503-nokia-rumoured-working-penta-camera-smartphone/
<jabuk> Nokia rumoured to be working on penta-camera smartphone - Mobile Phones - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk> Source, from inside Foxconn, says the device is currently in testing.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> nč lol CrazyLemon
<idioterna> pentawhat
<slax0r> penta-camera
<slax0r> What would you think of a built-in five-lens (rear) camera
<slax0r> verjetno 5 lec razporejeni v obliki pentagrama
<idioterna> commie devil worshippers?
<slax0r> I guess
<sasa84> lol
<zdobbie> pentameh
<slax0r> pentasmeh
<msev-> pentaselfie instababez
<slax0r> to je to
<slax0r> en selfie
<slax0r> 5 bejb
<msev-> mene loh za advisorja najamejo
 * sasa84 pocuka CrazyLemon 
<zdobbie> https://gfycat.com/ConstantDecimalKarakul
<jabuk> xD GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<jabuk> Watch xD GIF by tomyhy on Gfycat. Discover more GIFS online at Gfycat.
<sasa84> zdobbie, hhahahha ahaonen :D
<idioterna> sasa84: tle ga loh tut slisis
<idioterna> slax0r: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spr2EOe1f5Y
<jabuk> FINNISH MAN VS. A BEAR - MIES VASTAAN KARHU - YouTube
<idioterna> ER
<jabuk> WITH ENGLISH SUBTITLES! FINNISH MAN VS. A BEAR - MIES VASTAAN KARHU
<idioterna> sasa84: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spr2EOe1f5Y
<jabuk> FINNISH MAN VS. A BEAR - MIES VASTAAN KARHU - YouTube
<jabuk> WITH ENGLISH SUBTITLES! FINNISH MAN VS. A BEAR - MIES VASTAAN KARHU
<idioterna> well then.
<sasa84> haha :D
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjjlABP5t1Q
<jabuk1> Son Lux - "Dream State" (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube
<jabuk1> Order the forthcoming album BRIGHTER WOUNDS https://sonlux.lnk.to/BrighterWounds Son Lux - "Dream State" (Official Lyric Video) Follow Son Lux on Facebook, I...
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-23
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp> jutro
<idioterna> sup
<metalcamp> according to linus - someone is pushing complete garbage for unclear reasons
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobbie> i.e. "Mondays in the Linux kernel project"
<metalcamp> more like mondays everywhere
<idioterna> i like perkele mondays
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> perkele!
<b4d> jutrp
<b4d> *jutro
<idioterna> perkele tuesdays are fine too
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuu
<slax0r> idioterna: vitun tiistai
<speed-> jo
<slax0r> o glej ga
<slax0r> fellow prekmurc
<speed-> glej me
<speed-> :p
<zdobbie> o.O
<msev-> X.X
<msev-> čak ker od vaju na M je že kanjoning entuziast
<msev-> matjaz al metalcamp :D
<idioterna> meni je pa yang reku, da se delam uzaljenga, ker mu ne odgovorim
<idioterna> a pozna kdo ksnga dobrga marriage counselorja, da nama bo pomagal
<msev-> :)
<zdobbie> povej mu, da se dela uzaljenga, ker mu ne odgovoris
<b4d> Kupi kdo Corsair Obsidian 750D?
<slax0r> too smoll
<b4d> slax0r: meni je too big
<b4d> pa mika me Define R6 zdej ko koncno E-ATX podpira :D
<slax0r> big tower, or nothing
<b4d> no sej 750 je skoraj full tower :D
<slax0r> jaz sem pa skoraj papez
<b4d> :D
<slax0r> hotel sem kupit thermaltake x71, samo je tako "pajtravo" narejen case da me je minlo
<slax0r> ce se posteno spotaknem ob kiblo jo ja celo polomim
<b4d> jaz sem tri leta nazaj vzel tega, ker define r5 ni bil eatx
<b4d> odlicno ohissje
<b4d> samo kaj ko je ogromno
<b4d> pa zdej ta nov define je kr kul
<b4d> sicer cisto malo manjsi
<b4d> ampak zgleda top
<slax0r> jaz mam chieftec dragon big tower
<slax0r> ze ne vem kak dolgo
<slax0r> se eno je na podstresju
<b4d> ufa masina
<b4d> jaz imam tudi enega
<b4d> ampak je preozek za moderne cpu coolerje
<b4d> pa se tukaj v pisarni ene 3 komade
<b4d> legendarna modra barva :D
<slax0r> ze dolog postrihan na crno :P
<slax0r> pa vodno prek speljano
<b4d> najs
<b4d> imas kje slike
<slax0r> mam, samo sekunda
<slax0r> https://photos.app.goo.gl/amRUMoWsV4Vb65au2 https://photos.app.goo.gl/aWpRM66pdxuNYAP72 https://photos.app.goo.gl/dF0U3IXeJ7rOl1tj2 https://photos.app.goo.gl/q5gBzztLO8MzMX1q1
<jabuk1> Shared album - Tomaž Lovrec (slax0r) - Google Photos
<Guest86695> jebemo
<Guest86695> ka si 12let star?
<slax0r> zdaj sem dodal se zraven dimmer za black light
<speed-> of ma fluroscentne barve v kisti
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> 11
<speed-> jaz pa dol lepim z izolir trakom
<speed-> vsako svetilo
<speed-> :D
<b4d> slax0r: najs!
<slax0r> hotel sem kupit se evga 1080ti hydrocopper da samo prklopim gor
<slax0r> pa je malemu graficna crknila, tak da je on prvi prisel na vrsto
<slax0r> :/
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 8471.18, low: 8228.01, high: 9709.00, bid: 8445.59, ask: 8471.18
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 784.361176773 (0.0917758 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> buy buy buy?
<CrazyLemon> bye bye bye*..my bad :P
<speed-> noap
<speed-> 2k !
<slax0r> sped- XD
<speed-> what's up
<zdobbie> not bitcoin
<speed-> ce pa je
<speed-> ze skoraj pod 8k sel
<speed-> pa spet nazaj prase eno
<speed-> 2k sem mu pravo!
<slax0r> speed- ma ziher 1000 coin buy order na 2k
<speed-> yup
<speed-> malo pretiravas no
<slax0r> sorry, 999
<b4d> das keyboard je meh
<b4d> nekaj casa nazaj se mi je chatter zacel pojavljat
<b4d> zdej sem vrgel ven o-ringe, da vidim ce bo bolje
<b4d> jebemtis pa niti dve leti stara
<slax0r> wut?
<slax0r> chatter?
<slax0r> mam jo huh...3 leta ce se ne motim
<slax0r> nobenih problemov
<slax0r> pa o-ringe kar pusti zunaj :P
<b4d> ma to ko ti zazna dvakrat tipko
<b4d> fucked up shit
<slax0r> never had
<slax0r> faulty switch?
<b4d> ma ce bi bla samo ena se nekako
<b4d> ampak jih je vec
<b4d> i o n s teh se iz glave spomnem
<slax0r> come to think of it
<slax0r> moral bi jo spucat enkrat
<b4d> :)
<slax0r> verjetno mam ze pol kosila pod tipkami
<b4d> ja meni je cel sendvic ven padu zdej med odpiranjem
<slax0r> pravzaprav celo kiblo bi moral spucat
<slax0r> je ze kar prasnato vse
<b4d> tudi to
<slax0r> potem pa se od mulca
<slax0r> na njegovi mam se pa na strani to mrezico gor
<slax0r> hjao, tam se sele prah nabira
<slax0r> graficna tudi tuli ze ko zmesana
<b4d> a chieftec?
<b4d> to se spomnem ja da je navleklo ogromno
<slax0r> ne ne, mulc ma neko, kaj pa vem katero
<slax0r> na chieftecu je dokaj normalno
<slax0r> bom se dodal filtre naprej, da se bo manj
<slax0r> pa bitcoin mora malo zrast, da bom mel za nov cpu, da potem probam navit tega cez 5GHz :D
<b4d> :)
<b4d> moji kratkorocni plani so stol pa ohisje ce prodam tega :D
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ6B2Umm19o
<jabuk1> Katarina Mala - ZNUCANA OFFICIAL VIDEO 2013 (Tolk sem pucala, da sem se znucala!) - YouTube
<jabuk1> VIDEO: Director / Editor: Dafne Jemeršič D.O.P. - Matjaž Kenda Set design / Costume: Slavica Janošević Hair / Make up: Špela Veble IZJEMNA HVALA ZA SODELOVAN...
<sasa84> :D
<andrej> LOL
<andrej> To je grozno =D
<CrazyLemon> tale airmouse pa sploh ni tko slaba zadeva!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> dela OTB na libreelec
<sasa84> airmouse?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.gearbest.com/air-mouse/pp_640152.html
<jabuk1> MX3 - L 3 in 1 2.4GHz Wireless Air Mouse QWERTY Keyboard -$9.81 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
<jabuk1> Just US$9.81 + free shipping, buy MX3 - L 3 in 1 2.4GHz Wireless Air Mouse QWERTY Keyboard online shopping at GearBest.com.
<CrazyLemon> .yt mx3 air mouse
<jabuk1> MX3-L - The Ultimate Wireless Air Mouse Keyboard TV BOX Remote Control https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiQcACeTaAY
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9122.67, low: 8101.00, high: 9322.30, bid: 9101.00, ask: 9122.67
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 813.612356592 (0.0904482 BTC)
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-24
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> o/
<metalcamp> jutro
<b4d_> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 8863.00, low: 8101.00, high: 9322.30, bid: 8855.87, ask: 8861.90
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 817.01249027 (0.0914078 BTC)
<slax0r> .ltc eur
<sped-> blebleble
<slax0r> sped
<sped-> pizdo
<sped-> ka je te zaj to :D
<sped-> TAK
<sped-> :D
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> stari
<speed-> mislin ka bon dobo
<speed-> full remote
<speed-> hahahah
<slax0r> lepo :D
<speed-> samo odpoved san mogel dati
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> to je to :)
<speed-> zaj pa panika
<speed-> ;)
<slax0r> jaz san tuj dobo
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> sicer part-remote prvo
<speed-> AMPAK
<speed-> to bom zaj prek s.pja verjetno, nejsan se se z sefon meno
<speed-> in bo malo drugacna urna postavka
<speed-> :p
<msev-> bravo :)
<speed-> jah bomo vidli
<slax0r> so rekli slepi
<slax0r> pa cestitke :)
<speed-> hvala
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/3TrXa4N.jpg
<speed-> *sigh*
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNVo-iZsRRc
<jabuk1> Как танцуют парни! Пародия..How boys dance in a club - YouTube
<jabuk1> Идея и воплощение Mr.Producer тел 8(925)771-57-51 Заказ ведущего Игната и других артистов на Ваш праздник. https://www.instagram.com/mr.producer_official/ ht...
<slax0r> dobro da vem malo cirilico brat :D
<sasa84> helowchy slax0r
<slax0r> ohaider sasa84
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> :)
<sasa84> slax0r, zdej sva midva postala dežurni goflji na ubuntu-si
<sasa84> prej je blo CrazyLemon pa jaz ...
<slax0r> komu sva pa prevzela to cast?
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> v vsakem primeru sem zraven :P
<slax0r> hehe :D
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> ka zaj ti bos sel v lj?
<slax0r> po vsej verjetnosti
<slax0r> ni se 100%
<speed-> so ti ponudili dovolj ? :D
<slax0r> pa ja
<speed-> kul
<speed-> 13. pa 14. tuj? :p
<slax0r> je v ceni :P
<speed-> kul kul
<speed-> jaz se tudi zaj morem dobro spogajat
<speed-> ocitno me bodo nucali za full time :p
<speed-> tak pravi bosanac heh
<speed-> naj dajo 40 na uro pa btk :p
<speed-> VSAJ
<slax0r> neto? :P
<speed-> ja ce prek spja delam je vse neto halo :p
<speed-> minimalne prispevke placas
<speed-> ostalo pa zglumis :)
<slax0r> mhm :D
<speed-> no zavezanec te mores biti pocasi tak da ni glih neto
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ali ajde no
<speed-> gud enuf
<sasa84> kdo gre kofe skuhat?
<Matthai> jaz sem ga ravnokar
<slax0r> jaz pa cakam na burger \o/
<slax0r> kafe bo potem
<slax0r> ko bom spet skup lezo
<sasa84> burger? :o
<slax0r> why not? :P
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, msev-, dz0ny: se za Amazfit da dobit kakšne proper paščke?
<matjaz> ne te za 2 eur
<CrazyLemon> matjaz proper as in tist kar sm zadnjič prilepu?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.gearbest.com/smart-watch-accessories/pp_1067082.html
<jabuk1> Genuine Leather Watch Band Cuff Bracelet Watch for Samsung Gear S3 Frontier 22MM -$19.06 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
<jabuk1> Just US$19.06 + free shipping, buy Genuine Leather Watch Band Cuff Bracelet Watch for Samsung Gear S3 Frontier 22MM online shopping at GearBest.com.
<slax0r> matjaz: http://www.enkosport.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/d1c6cd0ab9cc52bd10d10f01d27257a6/v/r/vrv-za-vlecenje-strik-dolzine-12m.jpg
<CrazyLemon> karkol za s3 works ...tko da knock yourself out :D
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, najs, nism vedu!
<matjaz> slax0r, :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz v bistvu any 22mm pašček works
<CrazyLemon> https://www.androidcentral.com/best-third-party-watch-bands-samsung-gear-s3
<jabuk1> Best Replacement Watch Bands for Samsung Gear S3 | Android Central
<jabuk1> Samsung’s Gear S3 may have only just been released, but there are already dozens of great ways to customize it to look even better on your wrist!
<CrazyLemon> https://gizzmo.si/eleganten-pas-za-samsung-gear-s3-iz-pravega-usnja-crn-artikel-21185
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<CrazyLemon> if you wanna be all fancy
<matjaz> naah, enga kovinskega bi
<matjaz> ta default je čuden
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pol pa kr na amazon
<matjaz> on it!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.amazon.com/Frontier-Stainless-Business-Replacement-Bracelet/dp/B01MG08BY8
<jabuk1> Amazon.com: Gear S3 Frontier / Classic Watch Band, V-Moro 22mm Solid Stainless Steel Metal Business Replacement Bracelet Strap for Samsung Gear S3 Frontier / S3 Classic Sports Smart Watch Fitness (Metal Black): Cell Phones & Accessories
<jabuk1> Amazon.com: Gear S3 Frontier / Classic Watch Band, V-Moro 22mm Solid Stainless Steel Metal Business Replacement Bracelet Strap for Samsung Gear S3 Frontier / S3 Classic Sports Smart Watch Fitness (Metal Black): Cell Phones & Accessories
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<msev-> crap zakaj skor nikjer ne prodajajo več Yi gimbala
<sasa84> slax0r, zato k jaz bi tud burger :P
<slax0r> sasa84: do eet!
<slax0r> sasa84: btw, si ze kaj slisala od onih?
<sasa84> slax0r, nč :\
<slax0r> :/
<sasa84> slax0r, so se oglasili... zavrnjeno :\
<slax0r> res? :/
<jabuk1> M 1.3 > 9.km JV od JELÅ AN @24/01/2018 18:45:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.46+N,+14.38+E
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/nova_road/status/956221490785026053
<jabuk1> Robin Seemangal on Twitter: "My raw video of the #SpaceX Falcon Heavy static-fire at Kennedy Space Center. Come for the cloud plumes, stay for the sound.A French space reporter just yelled "It's like the 4th of July!"… https://t.co/jBUqdjnm3J"
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/956236301275054080
<jabuk1> SpaceX on Twitter: "First static fire test of Falcon Heavy complete—one step closer to first test flight!… "
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DT9ncn0WAAAjviQ.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9049.46, low: 8550.31, high: 9345.45, bid: 9030.81, ask: 9049.45
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 839.99270214 (0.0926722 BTC)
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-25
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> https://research.hackerrank.com/developer-skills/2018/
<jabuk1> 2018 Developer Skills Report by HackerRank
<napsy> vim na 1. mestu
<zdobbie> emacs rekt
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<metalcamp> o/
<pitastrudl> huello
<speed-> huello lello
<msev-> metalcamp a si ti kanjoning entuziast :D
<metalcamp> lol
<metalcamp> msev: is this #ubuntu-canyoning?
<dz0ny> this is ubuntu*
<dz0ny> better put s/ubuntu/random/
<b4d> msev- king of 1000 hobbies
<CrazyLemon> so.. #random-canyoning ?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<slax0r> #random-random
<zdobbie> mislem, da je bil CrazyLemon na kanjoningu
<CrazyLemon> #facts
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/230391_1015969644870_3821_n.jpg?oh=a49bc354793ab5a82f09d240964c1271&oe=5AE49DEC
<CrazyLemon> ^ me canyoning
<zdobbie> looks like canyoning
<CrazyLemon> i'm there
<zdobbie> msev-: pa smo ti zrihtal experta
<CrazyLemon> trust me..can you?
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/222671_1015969724872_4306_n.jpg?oh=654aa83db3f540774decad62f9bc1418&oe=5AE473E7
<speed-> bhaha
<speed-> tu me hocejo
<speed-> :p
<msev-> awesome CrazyLemon a je to parabola
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> ke???
<msev-> js rabm unga k pozna enga tretga k je nevem njegov bratranc al neki :D da loh zrihta cnej :D
<speed-> na trenutni firmi
<msev-> me zanima če ga je že prašal če me vzame in kok bi stal kj :D
<speed-> zdaj mi ze ponujajo
<speed-> da mi ni vec treba sploh sem hodit lol
<msev-> top
<speed-> fak zdaj pa bom mogel malo razmislit :)
<zdobbie> saj to si ze reko
<zdobbie> da bos kamot od doma delu
<speed-> ja
<speed-> ampak prek spja sem mislo
<zdobbie> oni pa ne?
<speed-> nevem morem se malo iti pogajat se ka naj naredim
<speed-> tisto je fix da lahko
<speed-> lahko pa direktno ostanem zaposlen :)
<zdobbie> pozanimi se, kolk se ti v neto prelije, ce ostanes zaposlen ...
<speed-> mja zdaj je spet vprasanje tega
<speed-> koliko lahko zabusavam
<speed-> kot zaposlen lahko dosti ;)
<speed-> bomo videli, v glavnem smesno
<speed-> prej sem mogel prosit da v petek grem prej domov
<speed-> zdaj pa kar na enkrat tak :D
<speed-> samo 1 papir razlike :p
<msev-> skret papir?
<idioterna> dan
<speed-> ja
<zdobbie> JAO TE PREKMURCI
<speed-> kundigung
<speed-> :D
<speed-> zdobbie ka pa je
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kaj si pa pil da si tolk scal?
<zdobbie> "mja zdaj je spet vprasanje tega koliko lahko zabusavam"
<zdobbie> "kot zaposlen lahko dosti ;)"
<speed-> jah
<speed-> a ni to realno vprasanje
<CrazyLemon> msev- 'cnej' ne pomeni da bo tudi varno ...sj to veš ane :D
<idioterna> zakaj mora bit pa varno?
<CrazyLemon> coz..you get hurt
<CrazyLemon> like i did :D
<msev-> bo varno bomo skillse mel :D
<idioterna> a znas buffat
<CrazyLemon> like..wax on wax off?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> CrazyLemon, sj ma un tip licenco :D
<msev-> oziroma nima veze tut če nima bomo že :D
<zdobbie> a ma license ... to kill?
<slax0r>  licence to thrill
<zdobbie> license to drill
<sasa84> abu abu!
<slax0r> uba uba
<sasa84> .gif yawn
<jabuk1> http://i.giphy.com/d5mI2F3MxCTJu.gif
<b4d> sasa84: direkt
<slax0r> fajn
<slax0r> zdaj se bom pa jaz zacel
<sasa84> neeeeee slaaaaaaaaaa
<sasa84> xooooooor
<sasa84> zehanje je kul, pride kisik v možgane :P
<sasa84> sam pol fašem prepih :P
<sasa84> dejansko imam v glav samo eno žičko, da mi ušesa skup drži
<slax0r> xor? 0 0 = 0? 0 1 =1? 1 0 = 1? 1 1 = 0? :P
<sasa84> slax0r, NOT! 10 01
<slax0r> :)
 * sasa84 poguglala!
<sasa84> .stran facebook.com
<jabuk1> facebook.com je dosegljiva!
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-26
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp> jutro
<speed-> jo
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> kva je s tem babam
<msev-> gre na dejt z mano pa mi začne govort od enga druzga desca, da bo kao poštena z mano pa mi pove da se je trenutno z enim zaštekala
<msev-> zakaj je pol Å¡la z mano ven
<msev-> sam izkoriščajo drolje ene
<speed-> bogi
<slax0r> trouble in paradajz?
<speed-> paradajz is the trouble
<msev-> https://youtu.be/x9yOVjZsiOM?t=31
<jabuk1> Ali G In Da House - Intro - YouTube
<jabuk1> Probably THE best intro ever made :) Watch the Lazer Room Part - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89d9lPUxqQw Songs: - Straight Outta Compton - NWA - Missy Ell...
<jabuk1> M 1.1 > 3.km JV od BOVCA @26/01/2018 09:11:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.58+E
<Matthai> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-2ZvIMKJHA&has_verified=1
<jabuk1> The Dictator Movie - Official Restricted Trailer - YouTube
<jabuk1> Official Restricted Trailer from The Dictator starring Sacha Baron Cohen In theaters May 16th http://www.RepublicofWadiya.com http://Twitter.com/RepublicWadi...
<metalcamp> lol speed-
<metalcamp> conversation killer
<speed-> mhm :(
<speed-> vsi me sovrazijo
<CrazyLemon> razn sporka..they love you there
<slax0r> speed-: mene tudi
<speed-> my bro
<slax0r> brother from another mother
<metalcamp> sup
<metalcamp> working hard or hardly working?
<zdobbie> working hard, but hardly
<speed-> poskusamo preziveti dan..
<speed-> tam?
<zdobbie> ne poskusamo vec
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 8650.10, low: 8293.03, high: 9369.19, bid: 8650.20, ask: 8666.94
<jabuk1> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 829.54655984 (0.0965307 BTC)
<msev-> working with hard on?
<zdobbie> a viagro delate tam na KI?
<metalcamp> speed-: nekaj podobnega :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz dz0ny a se da kje videt amazfit synced data na webu?
<CrazyLemon> sleep & HR & stuff like that
<dz0ny> nope
<CrazyLemon> https://livestream.com/accounts/2739930/events/8024407
<jabuk1> 24-urno dobrodelno kolesarjenje z Markom Balohom on Livestream
<jabuk1> Watch vŽIVO.si 2's 24-urno dobrodelno kolesarjenje z Markom Balohom on Livestream.com. V ŠC Millenium BTC Ljubljana se bo letos že trinajstič kolesarilo za dober namen.Marko Baloh - cycling bo z velikim veseljem ponovno sedel na kolo za celih 24 ur, z začetkom 26. januarja 2018 ob 14. uri.Pridružil se mu boš lahko tudi ti. V fitnes centru ŠC Millenium bomo skupaj na sobnih kolesih ob gledanju posnetkov ameriške in slovenske pokra
<jabuk1> virtualno obkrožili Slovenijo.Vse, kar potrebuješ, je športna oprema (majica s kratkimi rokavi, kratke hlače, športne copate), brisača in dobra volja!3x bo vključen tudi voden spinning, del kolesarjenja pa bo priprava na Maraton Franja.V primeru kolesarjenja, je obvezna rezervacija termina oz. kolesa na recepciji ŠC Milleniuma na telefonski številki 01/ 585 15 00.Lahko pa se oglasiš samo na klepet in druženje ter uživaš v dob
<jabuk1> Letošnja novost je namreč DJ, ki bo glasbo vrtel v živo.Tokratno dobrodelno kolesarjenje je namenjeno zbiranju sredstev za projekt Gibaj in zmagaj. Dobrodelni prispevek je 10€/uro kolesarjenja.Pobudniki Zavod Gibaj in Zmagaj so pripravil poletni tabor za mlade, s katerim želijo spodbuditi k zdravem, aktivnem in pozitivnem življenjskem slogu ter poskrbeti za primerno telesno težo mladih. V mesecu dni bodo v 4-ih tedenskih terminih 
<jabuk1> mladim omogočili nepozabne aktivne počitnice. Na taboru bodo izvajali aktivnosti in delavnice s področja zdrave prehrane, aktivnega življenja in pozitivne samopodobe.Hvala Rotary klub Ljubljana Nike za podporo izvedbe in tebi, ki deliš srečo in upanje.Dogodek bo potekal s pomočjo Prenos vŽIVO.si , ki bo dogodek neposredno prenašal 24 ur.Vabljen, da z Balohom kolesariš tudi ti!
<CrazyLemon> holy shit :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-27
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 8988.28, low: 8293.03, high: 9194.80, bid: 8970.03, ask: 8986.10
<jabuk1> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 861.65432025 (0.0955644 BTC)
<jabuk1> M 1.6 > 8.km JV od JELÅ AN @27/01/2018 20:56:27  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.45+N,+14.35+E
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9342.97, low: 8712.07, high: 9343.00, bid: 9300.18, ask: 9342.97
<jabuk1> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 896.8683795 (0.0964377 BTC)
<zdobbie> soon
<upd> :)
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-28
<sasa84> jou jou
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2018/01/27/boring-company-flamethrower/
<jabuk1> Elon Musk's Boring Company is selling a flamethrower
<jabuk1> No, we're not kidding. After weeks of teases, Elon Musk has confirmed that The Boring Company is selling... a flamethrower. That's right, the same company diggi...
<sasa84> swašta :D
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9469.99, low: 8798.56, high: 9589.00, bid: 9464.41, ask: 9469.99
<jabuk1> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 1012.127519 (0.106939 BTC)
<upd> fak pošiljam ripple okol, kr scary
<upd> https://icobench.com/ico/suncontract 18x ROI
<jabuk1> SunContract (SNC) - ICO rating and details | ICObench
<jabuk1> SunContract [SNC] ICO rating 4.1 out of 5.0, reviews, whitepaper, token price, start and end dates, exchanges, team, and financial data - SunContract's goal is to contribute to greater independence when it comes to energy, finance and mobility.
<zdobbie> .eth eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 984.429745 (0.105207 BTC)
<zdobbie> Raised $2,000,000
<zdobbie> 7,631.38753589 ETH
<zdobbie> kar je pa zdej 7.5mio
<zdobbie> .eth eusd
<jabuk1> Nau Å¡lo. Poskusi .eth eur ali .eth usd
<zdobbie> .eth usd
<jabuk1> Vrednost Ethereum v USD: 1223.29 (0.105422 BTC)
<zdobbie> "The basis for token issuance is set at a ratio of 10,000 SNCs per 1 ETH "
<zdobbie> => je bi zej en SNC brez dodane vrednosti bil vreden 0.1223
<zdobbie> USD
<upd> hm
<upd> ja pač ane 10k si jih dobil za en 1eth po ceni 200$ torej 0.02$ en smc zdej je 0.36$
<upd> snc* zeh
<zdobbie> sell
<upd> hodl
<CrazyLemon> hlod*
 * dz0ny new bike ordered
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny oh oh
<CrazyLemon> kaj je bilo narobe with old bike? :D
<CrazyLemon> too old? :D
<zdobbie> too not roadbike?
<CrazyLemon> road..in babno polje.. you funny man you
<CrazyLemon> boy*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tle so sam skale
<dz0ny> full suspension now
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pokaži kaj si izbral
<dz0ny> https://www.giant-bicycles.com/si/trance-1dot5-ge
<jabuk1> Trance 1.5 GE (2018) - Giant Bicycles | Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> ohh.. fancy :)
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-21
<LurkBaRu69> rabi kdo iphona? mam čist novga, zapakiranga, z računom, neodprta škatla
<LurkBaRu69> nimam nobenga namena niti folje odpirat
<LurkBaRu69> prekleta bolha pa hoče 2€ da dam oglas za mobilni telefon gor
<napsy> lp
 * sasa84 požgečka slax0r 
<slax0r> teehee
 * slax0r pomezikne sasa84 
<sasa84> hej mucek
<sasa84> a si kej priden slax0r ?
<slax0r> nikoli, kt ti ;)
 * sasa84 vedno pridna!
<metalcamp> dan
<slax0r> sasa84: lies!
<slax0r> metalcamp: jutro
<sasa84> jutro metalcamp
<pitastrudl> dober dan :D
<metalcamp> kako smo?
<pitastrudl> pa gre, pondelk pa to, se čaka petek :D
<pitastrudl> pa tam?
<metalcamp> vidim, da aktivnost na tem kanalu tule počasi zamira
<pitastrudl> :sadface:
<metalcamp> pitastrudl: bo. so bili že slabši ponedeljki
<pitastrudl> yes
<sasa84> pa sej se oglašam :D
<sasa84> *mijau*
 * sasa84 strelja na CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> *ratatatata*
<idioterna> mogoce te loh krijem
<idioterna> kdaj boste pa sli?
<sasa84> pojma nimam
<sasa84> a dons se igra?
<idioterna> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> nova sezona True Detective je kr kul.. vsaj prva epizoda :D
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> 3. je lihkar aired
<CrazyLemon> je že na pcju na sposojo
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:f131b30b2887e14d568ac2e285895c93b2547c43&dn=True.Detective.S03E03.iNTERNAL.720p.HDTV.x264-TURBO%5Beztv%5D.mkv%5Beztv%5D&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.coppersurfer.tk%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fglotorrents.pw%3A6969%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.opentrackr.org%3A1337%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fexodus.desync.com%3A6969
<CrazyLemon> http://www.severe-weather.eu/recent-events/a-deep-cyclone-forms-over-the-north-central-mediterranean-and-brings-20-50-cm-of-snow-across-the-wnw-balkan-peninsula-in-the-next-2-3-days-jan-22-24th/
<linkdoggo> ^ A deep cyclone forms over the north-central Mediterranean and brings 20-50 cm of snow across the WNW Balkan peninsula in the next 2-3 days, Jan 22-24t https://tinyurl.com/ya5x76zj ^
<pitastrudl> nice
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-22
<napsy> lp
<pitastrudl> morgen
<zdobbie> lujga
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3deXedy4-Q
<linkdoggo> ^ Penzioner Toni o Gripi - Gripa ne postoji! - YouTube ^
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> a toj un 'vjezbaj'
<CrazyLemon> ja
<sasa84> haha, vježbaj ***** :D :D :D
<sasa84> stari car!
<idioterna> "OVO PO GOVORU JE ILI ALBANAC ILI SLOVENAC ALI STARI JE U PRAVUU﻿"
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> zanimiv je tut kolk kletvice pomagajo, da tip izpade bl kredibiln
<sasa84> tko veš, da je naš :P
<tadej> mater ga siiiipa :D
<slax0r> kdo?
<pitastrudl_> v kopru še nič
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-23
 * sasa84 pošlata slax0r 
<sasa84> #metoo
<idioterna> a po celu, ce ima vrocino?
 * slax0r poslata sasa84 
<slax0r> idioterna: ja kje pa?
<idioterna> ja #metoo je napisala, tko da ni cist jasno
<idioterna> a ma ona tut vrocino?
<CrazyLemon> stupid snow
<idioterna> prov luskan je
<sasa84> idioterna, slax0r je zdrav, ni vročičen!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vreme.si/uploads/probase/www/observ/webcam/KOPER_MARKOVEC_dir/siwc_20190123-0820_KOPER_MARKOVEC_e.jpg
<sasa84> ah dej dej CrazyLemon
<sasa84> mal mn jamranja pa bo
<CrazyLemon> tiho!
<CrazyLemon> zdaj js jamram!
<CrazyLemon> ne ti!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> pa sneg, pa miška, pa mami, pa nevem kaj še vse ... dej dej
<slax0r> pussy
<CrazyLemon> http://www.drsc.si/kamere/KamSlike/Koper2/slike/Kpc2_0001.jpg?&dt=1548232516127
<slax0r> po domace povedano ;)
<idioterna> koncno mate tudi na obali malo veselja
<sasa84> pa slike enih talih cest kaže ...
<sasa84> slax0r, egzekli!
<sasa84> namesto da bi pokazu kako drifta okrog čudolandije ... pa cel izpad kle
<sasa84> ccc
<CrazyLemon> sej sploh ne veš kaj je čudolandija :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, in pol daš še fotko z naslovom DRSI - Koper 2 ... ma kaj drsi, al je čist tala cesta :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sem vidla vašo čudolandijo :P
<CrazyLemon> " Tudi Goriško je malo pobelilo, a na Primorskem snežne odeje ni. "
<CrazyLemon> FAKE NEWS
<pitastrudl> FAKE
<sasa84> star wars v terminalu :D
<sasa84> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<idioterna> ja, sm gledu ze v early 00s :)
<slax0r> ooooooooooooooooooooooold
<slax0r> :P
<Matthai> hoj, eno vprašanje... na RPi sem postavil NFS server, ko se skušam povezati iz clienta, javi tole: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting  ***
<idioterna> exportfs -a si pognal?
<Matthai> v /etc/exports pa imam (na serverju):
<Matthai> tole: /media/Backup 10.10.8.0/24(rw,no_subtree_check,sync,root_squash)
<Matthai> ja exportfs -a sem pognal
<Matthai> pa potem tudi sudo service rpcbind restart
<idioterna> hm
<Matthai> in sudo service nfs-common restart
<Matthai> na serverju
<idioterna> pa ipji se ujemajo?
<Matthai> ja
<idioterna> najlazje bos debugiral tko da na rpi pozenes tcpdump host <client ip>
<idioterna> tam vidis kaj je request pa kaj je response
<idioterna> aja -i eth0 -vv -n
<Matthai> sudo showmount -e 10.10.8.100Export list for 10.10.8.100:
<idioterna> se splaca dodat
<idioterna> pa -s 0
<slax0r> no, pocas bomo imel cel tcpdump comand ;)
<slax0r> command*
<Matthai> tole me moti: /media/Backup (everyone)
<Matthai> to javi showmount
<idioterna> pozabu sem ze kaj pomen ta everyone
<idioterna> mislm da je to da ne rabis auth
<Matthai> aha, se pravi je security "IP based"
<Matthai> https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6771/nfs-server-na-rpi-client-na-ubuntu?new=1
<linkdoggo> ^ NFS server na RPi, client na Ubuntu - Ubuntu.si Forum https://tinyurl.com/y8k3wngr ^
<Matthai> Tule je zdaj malo več infotov...
<Matthai> v3 mounta, v4 pa ne
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DxmjHjVWoAA5D66.jpg
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/W4FoDAK.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-24
<tadej> lp
<pitastrudl> lp
<speed-> hail
<idioterna> o, dan
<idioterna> speed-: kje si pa bil tolk casa? :)
<speed-> pa bil sem okoli
<speed-> samo nekak nisem irca pognal :D
<speed-> si me pogresal? :)
<idioterna> ja cudn mi je blo
<speed-> pa dejansko sem bil letos fejst malo pri compu
<speed-> neke malenkosti za sluzbo ka me gnjavijo, drugo pa samo okoli nekaj skacem...
<idioterna> ja sej razumem
<idioterna> ce bi jaz imel job bi tudi manj ircal :)
<speed-> :)
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> lajf iz lajf
<slax0r> na na na na na
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-25
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/AjkulaGojko/videos/571321816666916
<CrazyLemon> ^
<linkdoggo> ^ Update Your Browser | Facebook https://tinyurl.com/y83hjcbr ^
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> quiet day @ #ubuntu-si
<idioterna> ane
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a si vidu fejsbuk video
<idioterna> nism
<idioterna> ajkula to je un vjezbaj cerar
<idioterna> pol pa sm
<CrazyLemon> je ja
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-26
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> srecno novo leto al kaj
<idioterna> speedu sm tut pozabu rect
<idioterna> k ga od izpred novga leta ni blo nc na spregled
<e1e> ja saj res, sem že čist pozabla na to ...
<e1e> srečno novo leto tud teb idioterna in vsem ostalim, ki ste še na tem kanalu
<e1e> in kaj se dogaja (je dogajal) kej na tem kanalu v zadnjem času?
<idioterna> ma, nic
<idioterna> idlal smo
<idioterna> mal smo se tut strelal
<CrazyLemon> dost strelal!
<e1e> O CrazyLemon...
<e1e> A znate Å¡e kej druga ko se strelat?
<CrazyLemon> o e1e ..welcome back :)    seveda znamo.. recimo znamo kako se naredi čaj :D
<e1e> :)
<e1e> A iz vrečke?
<CrazyLemon> vrečke vrečke!
<e1e> ah,men imajo te vse enak okus
<CrazyLemon> nič.. grem osebno preverit kako se čajne vrečke počutijo oziroma grem pod tuš! :D lp e1e
<e1e> haha ok CrazyLemon ln
<linkdoggo> Smack my cheese you mothers
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-27
<Matthai> idioterna, tukaj?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> Matthai: povej
<Matthai> zdajle sme probal LetsEncrypt certe renewat, pa javi
<Matthai> Failed authorization procedure. telefoncek.si (http-01): urn:ietf:params:acme:error:dns :: DNS problem: SERVFAIL looking up CAA for telefoncek.si
<Matthai> kot da je nekaj z DNS-i narobe...
<idioterna> moment
<idioterna> takoj preverim
<idioterna> hm nobenih errorjev nimam v nobenem logu
<Matthai> hmm, kakšna ideja kaj bi potem tole pomenilo?
<Matthai> ah... sem dal Å¡e enkrat, pa je Å¡lo skozi
<idioterna> Matthai: caa record proba lookupat pa namesto recorda oz. nxdomain (pricakovano) dobi servfail
<idioterna> ok
<idioterna> ker pri meni ni tezav, mogoce majo pri njih kaksen maintenance
<idioterna> pa je bil kaksen njihov dns resolver down
<Matthai> ja, možno
<Matthai> sem moral nadgraditi, ker bodo upokojili TLS-SNI-01 domain validation
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> to je ze eno leto deprecated?
<Matthai> TLS-SNI-01 validation is reaching end-of-life and will stop working on **February 13th, 2019.**
<Matthai> https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/february-13-2019-end-of-life-for-all-tls-sni-01-validation-support/74209
<linkdoggo> ^ February 13, 2019: End-of-Life for All TLS-SNI-01 Validation Support - API Announcements - Let's Encrypt Community Support https://tinyurl.com/y8ornfvy ^
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> Matthai: a gres na http, al gres na dns?
<idioterna> k ce bi sel na dns, potem si morava kljuce izmenjat
<Matthai> Performing the following challenges:
<Matthai> http-01 challenge for www.telefoncek.si
<Matthai> http-01 challenge for telefoncek.si
<Matthai> tole mi je napisal
<Matthai> V bistvu tegale ne poznam prav dobro, ampak če prav razumem, imaš ti DNSSEC implementiran?
<idioterna> ja lahko ti dodam ja
<idioterna> .si zone je podpisan, pa DS recorde ti lahko dodam not za telefoncek.si
<idioterna> kljuce moras pa sam generirat
<idioterna> mislim, lahko ti jih tudi jaz, samo ce mene ugrabijo jih bom povedal :)
<Matthai> :-)
<idioterna> bolje je, ce jih nimam
<Matthai> a mi daš kakšen link, da si malo preberem o tem, kako to implementirat?
<Matthai> ker s tem se Å¡e nisem ukvarjal
<Matthai> pa vidim, da mi iz nekega razloga ne podpira TLS1.3,čeprv je vključen
<Matthai> moram enkrat pogledat v čem je finta
<idioterna> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-setup-dnssec-on-an-authoritative-bind-dns-server--2
<linkdoggo> ^ How To Setup DNSSEC on an Authoritative BIND DNS Server | DigitalOcean https://tinyurl.com/nbama42 ^
<idioterna> to je se najblizje
<idioterna> pomoje bom kar jaz napisal en decent tutorial
<Matthai> če rabiš pomoč, lahko skupaj... lahko še kako postavit decent HTTPS server dodava
<idioterna> jah, z manj odjemalci ko je kompatibilen, bolj je secure :)
<idioterna> tisti ssllabs test to super ponazori :)
<Matthai> ja
#ubuntu-si 2020-01-22
<speed-> hai
#ubuntu-si 2020-01-23
<mattyaz8> Pozdravljeni. Moja težava je v tem, da ne vem če je dovolj,da nastavim požarni zid (firewall) na laptopu, ki ga bom uporabljal za delo ali še moram kaj druga naredit da se bom lahko povezal na wifi, kjer koli po svetu bom, da ne bi prišlo do vdora v moj računalnik in tako do vdora v spletno trgovino katero bom uporabljal?
#ubuntu-si 2020-01-24
<CrazyLemon> da Å¡e vedno niso popravili autologin issue pri 19.10.. katastrofa
<zdobersek> res, fertik
<slax0r> the end is nigh
<CrazyLemon> low priority ker to težavo imajo samo tisti ki uporabljajo nvidia..like 80% of ppl ffs
<CrazyLemon> totalno neresni! TOTALNO!
<slax0r> js bi kar pobrisal ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ne bi
<idioterna> nvidia? https://t2.kn3.net/taringa/0/7/6/1/2/5/Linksaver-/DBC.jpg
<CrazyLemon> thats my profile pic on steam :)
<CrazyLemon> in sem že odločen da bo next GPU amd rx 5600 xt :)
#ubuntu-si 2020-01-25
<gregor3000> a morda kdo ve kateri od teh HP laptopov dela brez težav z linux? imajo freedos nameščene - npr. HP 255 g7 z Ryzen 2200U, HP Laptop 15-db1041nm  z Ryzen 5 3500U, HP Laptop 15-db1050nm Ryzen 3 3200 U ali je bolje vzeti nekaj z Intel?
<gregor3000> kaj pa Asus s prednaloženim Endless OS? a tam namestitev Linxu dela brez težav?
<CrazyLemon> endless os je linux :D
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa kaj je bolje vzeti je odvisno od cene :)
<CrazyLemon> 3500u je nekako ekvivalent i5 8gen če se ne motim.. oziroma boljši :)
<CrazyLemon> 255 g7 je pa kaj..tam okrog 320€ ?
<CrazyLemon> ni boljši..3500u je slabši :D
<zbe> Ce se ti ne mudi raj pocak na ryzen 4000 laptope
<gregor3000> ja endless OS je linux ampak ima nek OStree in flatpack. ne vem kako dobro je podprt z aplikacijami. pa tudi vmesnik je tak telefonski.
<gregor3000> ne mudi se mi z nakupom, samo zdaj imajo odprodaje. problme je ker po večin so ti HP brez OS in imajo malo morje modelov. tkao da ne moreš najti nekih ocen. recimo 255 je 320 EUR in ima slab monitor, baterija ni kaj posebna, ostalo je dobro (na windows). predvidevam da je podobno s temi malo dražjimi HP 15-db...
<gregor3000> ampak težko je najti oceno, kjer je bil tak prenosnik naložen z linux in je deloval brez težav. pri tisto malo variant, ki sem jih našel so potrebovali gonilnike za wifi iz git in potem s tistim patchali kernel. samo to so stari posti. lahko da so ti gonilniki zdaj že del jedra.
<gregor3000> podobno velja za AMD. nikjer ne najdem dobre ocene vega 3 v linux. tudi phoronix ima samo za desktop procesorje.
<gregor3000> iščem p anekaj poceni za vsakdanje delo, morda kakšno obdelovanje fotografij ali kakšno rezanje filma. za to je i3 ali ryzen 3 dovolj. imajo dellov vostro s prednaloženim ubuntu ampak je dražji, ker ima pač intel. čeprav je v resnici počasnejši. rahlo. pa ima slabši grafični čip
<gregor3000> sicer se verjetno še vedno lahko widnows kupi in doda, če se linux ne ore namestiti, samo windows stanejo okrog 130 EUR.
<gregor3000> 1/3 cene ali 1/4
<gregor3000> stare gare so cenejše in dovolj dobnre za potrebe. če bi lahko, bi svojega službenega odkupil.
<zbe> Sej mas torrente, kdo bo placvov ta shit :P
<gregor3000> samo nimamo procesov za to. in računalnike enostavno dajo v kontejner ko se iztrošijo.
<zbe> Drgac nevem, js sm manjarota nalozu na vivobook-a od asusa pa emmm na enga acerja iz 2012 al je se mal starej
<zbe> Pa ni blo nobenih problemov z nicemer
<gregor3000> AMD ali intel?
<zbe> Oba sta intel
<zbe> nazalost :P
<gregor3000> ja saj verjento na intel ni tzežav. gonilniki za grafično so v jedru in so menda solidni. amd pa so v jedru ampak včasih potrebujejo "pro" verzijo
<slax0r> damn.. prevec za v soboto zjutraj brat :D
<zbe> A ti narisemo slikco
<zbe> :P
<slax0r> entertain me
<zbe> gregor3000, vivobook ma Network:   Device-1: Intel Wireless 8265 / 8275 driver: iwlwifi v: kernel port: f040 bus ID: 02:00.0
<zbe> chip ID: 8086:24fd
<zbe> dela np
<zbe> U acerja pa ne morm sshjat k je ugasnen pa se mi ne da hodit en stuk nizi :D
<gregor3000> ok. saj je v redu. zanimiv mi je hp15 z ryzen 5 3500U. precej močen procesor, 8GB ram, 256 Gb ssd za 400 EUR
<zbe> Nevem pogugli mal ce so ksni posebni problemi
<gregor3000>  podoben z intelom je preko 500 EUR.
<zbe> Drgac pa nceloma bi mogl vse delat
<zbe> Eh pust intel k je vsak mesc ena nova pizdarija
<gregor3000> ja saj to je težava za te HP 15 se težko najde, ker je veliko modelov. za hp 255 sem pa našel težava z wifi (staro jedro) in pa vega 3, ampak ni nobenega "rešeno" na forumu. samo to je bilo iz 2018
<zbe> Ceprov ok ce pravs da ne rabs neki... vzem kar si loh prvosis.
<gregor3000> ja, saj res. sem pozabil. da so se itel bistveno upočasnili (mitigation)
<gregor3000> na phoronic so testi.
<gregor3000> phoronix
<gregor3000> ok moram v trgovino. pridem morda kasneje, če ne bo ta mašina zasedena....
<zbe> Hf =)
#ubuntu-si 2020-01-26
<CrazyLemon> hm.. kaj vse moram backupat da obdrzim nastavitve?
<CrazyLemon> trenutnega sistema
<CrazyLemon> i did .config i did .thunderbird
<CrazyLemon> .ssh ?
<idioterna> home dir?
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je takega v home diru? a ni več al manj v .config/* ?
<CrazyLemon> it works.. kinda sorta
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: .kde, recimo :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer sm ročno kopiral na hdd..ampak sm pol še prek deja dup naredu backup homea
<CrazyLemon> in ga restoral
<CrazyLemon> nastavitve so tu..edino videz ni tak kot je bil :)
<CrazyLemon> pa enga ssdja mi ne zazna več :D
<CrazyLemon> aja.pa rama tud ne..en stick rama
<idioterna> mislm da to nima nc s home dirom
<CrazyLemon> res je..ampak ne vem zakaj mi tega ne zazna
<CrazyLemon> ker vse kar sm naredu je da sm dodal nvme drive
<CrazyLemon> pa nanovo sm termalno pasto dal
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<idioterna> pomoje moras samo se enkrat razdret pa sestavit, pa ni treba hladilnika dol jemat
<idioterna> rame ven pa nazaj, ssdje ven pa nazaj
<idioterna> mislm, sata konektorje ce so sata
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> nope..noce in noce zaznat
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sicer SSD zazna..ampak sam 8gb rama
<CrazyLemon> čeprav v biosu piše da sta dva sticka
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vKk4rdsrcg/
<CrazyLemon> čeprav piše bank locator A pa B
<CrazyLemon> weird
<idioterna> kr weird ja
<idioterna> kaj pa javi dmidecode ?
<CrazyLemon>  <CrazyLemon>: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vKk4rdsrcg/
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo je recimo tudi da kopiranje z ssdja (ki ga prej ni zaznalo) na nvme poteka v nekaj 10 kbps :S
<CrazyLemon> v obratni smeri pa dela normalno.. haha
<idioterna> sej ti oba prepozna?
<idioterna> mislm, oba dimma vidm v dmidecode
<CrazyLemon> ja.. free -mh pa pravu 7.8gb
<CrazyLemon> pa bios je prepoznal oba sticka oziroma izpisal obe lokaciji
<CrazyLemon> ampak memory size je pa 8xxx MB
<CrazyLemon> izklopil sem ssd ki je delal težave
<CrazyLemon> pa mi je bios izpisal 16GB spomina..sam pol je kr zmrznu sistem pa ni se hotu bootat etc
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne vem kaj ga j...
<CrazyLemon> sedaj sm bootal z enim stickom pa brez ssdja
<CrazyLemon> hm... torture (ram, cpu) test ne pokaže nobenih čudnih zadev
<CrazyLemon> the fuck is going on
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da sm testiral 1 stick at a time
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je mobo ..hmm
<CrazyLemon> evo ga..zdaj prepozna 16gb
<CrazyLemon> pa stable je
<CrazyLemon> ampak ram ni na optimalnem mestu.. torej ni dimm a pa dimm b
<zbe> Sej loh probas namest a1 b1, a2 b2 pomoje? Poglej manual
<CrazyLemon> sm dal a1 a2
<CrazyLemon> zato pa sm tu :D
<CrazyLemon> a1 b1 pa ne dela.. kar pomeni no dual channel support kar pomeni da bios vedno teži da memory is not in optimal slot
<CrazyLemon> ampak vsaj vem da je mobo in ne memory :)
<zbe> Mah to je loh svasta res. Brcn nezn ene 2x u kisto pa rebooti.
<zbe> :P
<zbe> Sam ce ti je prej delal... nevem..
<CrazyLemon> včeraj je delalo ja..ampak pol ni hotu it v shutdown
<CrazyLemon> ene 10min sm ga pustu pa kr ni hotu
<zbe> Kva mas to zaeno plato
<CrazyLemon> pol sm ga pa izključu iz elektrike
<CrazyLemon> in danes sm namestil nvme..pa sm mislu da ga to je.. :)
<CrazyLemon> msi b350
<zbe> Sej mozn daj kej s plato.. js sm novo graficno nabavu pa sm pol pogruntu da mij pcie x16 crknu xD
<CrazyLemon> tko da se jutri nadaljuje troubleshooting.. me zanima ali je to razlog zakaj mi tudi ssd ni delal :D
<CrazyLemon> ker je mal čudno da crkne tako ssd kot b1 slot :D
<CrazyLemon> upam da je mobo.. ta je še v garanciji in nisem mel še namena upgrejdat :) najprej monitor + grafično pol za božička pa še cpu + mobo
<zbe> "For a dual channel setup, you technically could also use the 1st and 3rd slots, but MSI boards are usually an oddity in that they require that you start with a stick in the 2nd slot."
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. found that the hard way :)
<CrazyLemon> danes sm ene 30x power off/on
<zbe> Fajn an
<zbe> =)
<CrazyLemon> [Worker #12 Jan 26 23:13] Self-test 240K passed!     <- to pomeni da je čas da grem
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zbe> Ti ne ostane druzga kt da mal pokombiniras pa brez x pa brez y... pa drug kabl pa drug slot...
<zbe> Hf
<zbe> Loh probas tud nov bios ce obstaja..
<CrazyLemon> ne obstaja..sam neka beta zadeva sam nism tok adventurous :)
